# Biker(innen) aus dem Raum Rostock zum gemeinsamen Touren gesucht!



## TigersClaw (26. September 2011)

Da der alte Thread leicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, eröffne ich mal einen neuen Thread. Hier geht es bitte nur noch um TOUREN mit dem MTB. Keine Schmalspur-Räder und keine Rennen, ausschliesslich TOUREN. Es steht jedem MTBler und jedem der es werden will frei hier einen Touraufruf zu machen. Postet hier eure Tour-Vorschläge, Diskussionen zu Touren und natürlich auch schöne Tour-Fotos.

Damit der alte Tread nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490772


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2011)

Ich rufe dann mal zur Tour am Sonntag dem 02.10. auf. Treffpunkt wie üblich 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof. Die Route entscheiden wir spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (26. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da der alte Thread leicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, eroeffne ich mal einen neuen Thread.



Oh! Was war den bei Euch los Steffen?


----------



## Obotrit (27. September 2011)

@Tiger: Super Idee. Wegen Sonntag melde ich mich kurzfristig bei Dir. Bin wieder auf´n Damm, aber muss wohl wieder richtig anfangen zu trainieren.
Wie siehts denn aus am Montag? Da kann ich zu 100%.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2011)

Prima Obo, wir wollten schon ne Suchanzeige wegen Dir aufgeben 

Montag geht evtl. auch was, Bau- und Aufräum-Tag im Wohld


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da der alte Thread leicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, eröffne ich mal einen neuen Thread. Hier geht es bitte nur noch um TOUREN mit dem MTB. Keine Schmalspur-Räder und keine Rennen, ausschliesslich TOUREN. Es steht jedem MTBler und jedem der es werden will frei hier einen Touraufruf zu machen. Postet hier eure Tour-Vorschläge, Diskussionen zu Touren und natürlich auch schöne Tour-Fotos.



Ich würde es schade finden wenn der alte Thread so einfach im Nichts verschwindet. Zumal er doch an manchen Tagen richtig lustig und gut zu lesen war. Hier ging es doch zum größten Teil um Touren, Fotos, am Rande ein wenig Sport  nur am Ende war es einfach nur peinlich .

Sorry..... Es grüßt René


----------



## Obotrit (28. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Prima Obo, wir wollten schon ne Suchanzeige wegen Dir aufgeben
> 
> Montag geht evtl. auch was, Bau- und Aufräum-Tag im Wohld



OK. Bin dabei. 10.00 wie immer. 
P.S. Quellental ist aber geschlossen!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2011)

Macht nix, wir wollen ja auch nach Bastorf


----------



## zarea (28. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... nach Bastorf


Das verbinde ich jetzt irgendwie mit: Küste, Wind, warm anziehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2011)

Achwas, es sind Sommertemperaturen angesagt, lass die Winterklamotten zuhause 



Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich würde es schade finden wenn der alte Thread so einfach im Nichts verschwindet. Zumal er doch an manchen Tagen richtig lustig und gut zu lesen war. Hier ging es doch zum größten Teil um Touren, Fotos, am Rande ein wenig Sport...



Du hast Recht. Ich habe den alten Thread mal im ersten Posting eingetragen.
Es wäre schön wenn Du trotz Muschibubuh-Geschwindigkeit mal wieder mit uns radeln würdest


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2011)

wer ist denn am Sontag bei der Tour alles dabei? 

Wetter soll ja nochmal schön warm werden, ich freu mich drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2011)

Interesse angemeldet haben eine ganze Menge Leute. Wer tatsächlich dabei ist, wird man wie immer erst vor Ort sehen. Es wäre schon nett wenn wir mal wieder eine grosse Gruppe werden würden.


----------



## skinny63 (28. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Interesse angemeldet haben eine ganze Menge Leute. Wer tatsächlich dabei ist, wird man wie immer erst vor Ort sehen. Es wäre schon nett wenn wir mal wieder eine grosse Gruppe werden würden.



Dann werde ich die Gruppe mal vergrößern ....


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2011)

weitere Namen sind gerne gesehen ... 

solch gutes Wetter sollte man doch ausnutzen ...


----------



## zarea (28. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die Gruppe mal vergrößern ....


Welche Gruppe? Die die Interesse haben, oder die die kommen?


----------



## Obotrit (29. September 2011)

Also ich bring noch jemanden mit. -- 100% dabei. --


----------



## skinny63 (29. September 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Welche Gruppe? Die die Interesse haben, oder die die kommen?



was für ne Frage 

zur Klarheit, also Gruppenwechsel von (Grund-)Interessent zu Teilnehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (29. September 2011)

Also jetzt nochmal. Wer fährt wie üblich am Sonntag und wer am Montag. Ich kann definitiv nur Montag, bin dann aber zu zweit.


----------



## skinny63 (29. September 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Also jetzt nochmal. Wer fährt wie üblich am Sonntag und wer am Montag. Ich kann definitiv nur Montag, bin dann aber zu zweit.



Ich nur Sonntag


----------



## TigersClaw (29. September 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich nur Sonntag



Ich voraussichtlich auch nur Sonntag.


----------



## MS1980 (29. September 2011)

ich kann auch nur nur Sontag


----------



## kludo (29. September 2011)

Wenn das so ist würd ich lieber am Montag mitkommen, werd mich aber morgen erstmal mit meiner besseren Hälfte kurzschliessen und euch dann bescheid geben.


----------



## MarNe (29. September 2011)

Sonntag und Montag. Wann Montag?


----------



## zarea (29. September 2011)

Sonntag.


----------



## Obotrit (30. September 2011)

@Marne: Montag um 10.00 ab Fischer Parkentin. Kann auch 10.15 Uhr werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Obo, Sonntag biste dann nicht dabei?


----------



## Obotrit (30. September 2011)

Nee, zu 90% wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn es doch so sein sollte, dann stehe ich um 10.00 am Treffpunkt - melde mich aber dann auch nochmal. Montag fahre ich aber zu 100% ebenfalls ab Fischer (10.00 Uhr). Wer da mitkommen möchte, der soll einfach da sein. Wird ne Bastorf- oder Rerik-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2011)

hallo,

Wann,Wo und Wieweit sind denn nun die Touren? Wer ist den Wo dabei?

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Ganz einfach: Montag fährt Obotrit alleine, und Sonntag fahren alle anderen zusammen


----------



## skinny63 (30. September 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Wann,Wo und Wieweit sind denn nun die Touren? Wer ist den Wo dabei?
> 
> gruss



Mo: obotrit & Begleiter + Marne 
So : wahrscheinlich ohne obotrit, dafür die restliche Bande 

Tour ca. 70 km Start 10:00 am Fischereihof in Hütten bei Parkentin 
Achso ca. 0-1100 hm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2011)

aha, danke...vielleicht schaffe ich es ja(gebe aber nochmal bescheid)


----------



## pseikow (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Sonntag beim Wehlaberg MTB Race. (Ich hoffe, ich durfte das jetzt sagen.)

Hier ein MTB Video vom Race in Soltau: http://dai.ly/ov1cxS

Hier ein mini Video vom epischen ArschbombenKontest: http://dai.ly/pRVgDE

=D Greeetz


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> ....Ich hoffe, ich durfte das jetzt sagen....



Nein darfst Du nicht, setzen, sechs 
Scherz beiseite, coole Videos. GoPro?


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Oktober 2011)

Da hat man schon Urlaub, schönes Wetter und was ist .... ?  Viel Spass wünsch ich


----------



## MS1980 (2. Oktober 2011)

hast noch kein neues Bike um wieder mit zukommen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Oktober 2011)

moin,

bin leider raus

Euch wünsche ich aber viel spaß

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (2. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hast noch kein neues Bike um wieder mit zukommen?



ja es zieht sich echt hin bis man mal was auf dem Konto bekommt. Wahnsinn


----------



## MS1980 (2. Oktober 2011)

wie jetzt, das ist ja richtig blöde ...

heute die Tour war wieder super und das Wetter hat auch wieder alles gegeben

meine daten sind diese:

71km und 1160hm

kann das stimmen, oder was haben die anderen ?



die wanne zu hause war richtig schön ...endlich wieder sauber ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2011)

War wieder mal echt genial heute. Nette Mitradler, bombiges Wetter, genialer Modder und wie immer perfekte Trails. So macht das Laune 

Marko, die Werte passen. Ich habe 65,9 km und 1119hm, gemessen mit Garmin Edge 705.
Bei der Höhe würde ich alles im Bereich bis 100hm als Messungenauigkeit zählen. Aber unsere Werte sind ja ähnlich, und auch Skinnys Werte passen. Die Abweichung bei der Entfernung kommt durch die unterschiedlichen Messmethoden von Garmin und Sigma zustande, das passt auch. Da soll nochma so ein Hanswurst kommen und unsere Werte anzweifeln


----------



## MarNe (2. Oktober 2011)

Schön, schön! 83km. 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2011)

Ach, Quellental hat morgen (Montag) übrigens auf.


----------



## pseikow (3. Oktober 2011)

Das Race beim Wehlaberg war wunderbar. Ich bin das erste mal auf der Strecke geblieben und konnte sogar andere auf den rechten Pfad lotsen. =D

Ging recht gut, ich hab mein Knie geschont und bin mal ruhig gefahren. 
Bei unserer internen Wertung von denen, die wir kennen hat René gerockt.
1. 02:17:38 Rene
2. 02:26:23 Sascha
3. 02:26:26 Tobi	
4. 02:33:06 Norman
5. 02:37:38 Fabi
6. 02:57:28 Noel
7. 03:24:07 Carsten
8. Remo (Schlüsselbein Fu<qUp)
-> Wir machen das Nächstes mal mit nem Extra Preis. =] BigCockRacingLeague, quasi. 

Ergebnisse: http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/ergebnisse 


Wer ist beim CrossDuathlon am kommenden WE dabei?
Das härteste im Norden: http://trifun.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (3. Oktober 2011)

63km Spaß. 
*Mitten  auf der gefürchteten Wurzelstrecke: Ich: "Da soll ich rüber? Fahrt ihr DA  rüber? Sacht ma, wie soll man denn DA rüberFAHREN!!!" Lory: "Du darfst nicht  auf die Wurzel gucken, immer auf das, was dahinter ist (z.B den Weg)!" Ich: "Na dann stell dich mal DAHINTER!"*

Hat funktioniert! 

War eine sehr lehrreiche Tour. Danke Lory! 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## MarNe (3. Oktober 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> Das Race beim Wehlaberg war wunderbar. Ich bin das erste mal auf der Strecke geblieben und konnte sogar andere auf den rechten Pfad lotsen. =D
> 
> Ging recht gut, ich hab mein Knie geschont und bin mal ruhig gefahren.
> Bei unserer internen Wertung von denen, die wir kennen hat René gerockt.
> ...



Gefällt mir Norman!  Glückwunsch! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, fühlte mich aber nicht fit genug. Geschafft hätte ich es schon, aber dann ausserhalb der Wertung, quasi in Spazierfahrzeit. Aber nächstes Jahr wieder  !!!!


----------



## Lory (4. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:
			
		

> 63km Spaß.
> Mitten auf der gefürchteten Wurzelstrecke: Ich: "Da soll ich rüber? Fahrt ihr DA rüber? Sacht ma, wie soll man denn DA rüberFAHREN!!!" Lory: "Du darfst nicht auf die Wurzel gucken, immer auf das, was dahinter ist (z.B den Weg)!" Ich: "Na dann stell dich mal DAHINTER!"
> 
> Hat funktioniert!
> ...



Du hattest dich auch sehr gut vorberteitet. (Käffchen, Spezi, extra Stück Kuchen)






Grüße Lory

Immer bereit die/deine MTB- Welt zu erweitern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2011)

da sieht aber ein(e) schon schön KO aus

gruss


----------



## MarNe (5. Oktober 2011)

Nein nein! Es ist nicht so, wie es aussieht! Das ist pure Nachdenklichkeit. Habe in Erinnerungen geschwelgt, Radtour in Schweden. Nudeleintopf auf offenen Feuer, völlig freigestellt von Zeit und Raum...egal wann, egal wo - einfach hinlegen und mit ausgestreckten Armen liegenbleiben.  

Nagut, etwas anstrengend war es schon. Wollte mir dann etwas Esprit am Steinkreis holen, aber...3,00 Eintritt! Sind dann in Glashagen durch die Töpferei gestöbert und haben merkwürdige Dinge gesehen. Sehr merkwürdige. Aus Ton! Ich habe es ja nicht als solches gesehen, aber Christof! Haben es dann als Küchenhelfer erklärt , Küchenrollenhalter, oder so. Was sonst, steht ja inmitten von Butterdöschen und Teekännchen. Hm. Interessant, auf jeden Fall, diese kleine KulTour.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Oktober 2011)

guten morgen,

und danke für die Erläuterung...und Küchenhelfer klingt gut


----------



## MarNe (5. Oktober 2011)

Lach du nur! Maik! Warst du eigentlich schon im Hütter Wohld? Dort kann man sich auch das eine oder andere Stündchen aufhalten. Bist aber doch mehr der Langstreckenfahrer oder? Na, wenn man von Rostock dorthin radelt, sind auch schon mal gut 13km runter. Mit Gegenwind gefühlte 30km. Aber dort im Wald kann man sich gut aufhalten, in Kombination mit dem Quellholz ist es dann noch interessanter.


----------



## Lory (5. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:
			
		

> da sieht aber ein(e) schon schön KO aus


Da muss ich dich korrigieren. 
MarNe befindet sich hier in der Phase der mentalen Vorbereitung...



			
				MarNe schrieb:
			
		

> Sind dann in Glashagen durch die Töpferei gestöbert und haben merkwürdige Dinge gesehen. Sehr merkwürdige. Aus Ton! Ich habe es ja nicht als solches gesehen, aber Christof!


Naja dies würd ich so nicht bestätigen...
Ich habe Raum gegeben, Raum für "pure Nachdenklichkeit" oder in "Erinnerungen zu schwelgen"...

sanfte grüße

(nu aber weg hier)


----------



## MarNe (5. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich korrigieren.
> MarNe befindet sich hier in der Phase der mentalen Vorbereitung...
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens. Korrekt, mir meine MTB Welt erweitern zu lassen erfordert einer gründlichen Vorbereitung. Mentaltrainer! 

Zweitens. Skandalös! Ohne Worte! Ohne Worte. Ich weiß ja nicht welche Erinnerungen es hervorrufen soll...ich bin da ja sehr unbedarft, befand mich quasi schon im anderen Raum um brav noch mehr Teekännchen und Butterfässchen zu bestaunen.  Ich hatte Kultur, bis du das Teil in Frage gestellt hast! Übrigens, ich brauche noch einen Küchenrollenständer. Hab ja bald Geburtstag. Oder ein Butterdöschen. Falls sich jemand Gedanken macht. 

Schönen Tag!


----------



## MarNe (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist eigentlich für dieses Wochenende tourenmäßig etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Oktober 2011)

@MarNe habe zwar in Rostock gelernt aber die Ecke kenne ich nicht...
   werde aber mal schauen wann ich wieder mal mit dabei bin

  oh Purzeltag na mal schauen was es da so schönes gibt

gruss


----------



## skinny63 (5. Oktober 2011)

ein richtiger Kulturfaden wird das hier noch 

beste Grüße aus dem Sauerland, hatten heute doch noch mal passendes Wetter für ne kleine 25 km Runde


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich für dieses Wochenende tourenmäßig etwas geplant?



Siehe unten


----------



## MarNe (5. Oktober 2011)

Ach stimmt, der härteste im Norden. Wenn nur das mit dem Laufen nicht wäre! Na dann dreh ich so meine Runden. Alleine. Oder - vielleicht geht es Obotrit auch besser und dann könnte man ja - eventuell - gemeinsam die Berge hochschleichen - wäre schön. 

Angenehmen Abend!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2011)

...   ...


----------



## skinny63 (5. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...   ...



alles bleibt schön ruhig......

klaro?!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2011)




----------



## skinny63 (5. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


>



Danke, für Dein Verständnis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich für dieses Wochenende tourenmäßig etwas geplant?



Sonntag Steve Jobs Gedenkrunde mit Seniteller und gemeinschaftliches iPhones-aneinander-reiben?


----------



## MarNe (6. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag Steve Jobs Gedenkrunde mit Seniteller und iPhones-aneinander-reiben?


 

Au fein!


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> und iPhones-aneinander-reiben?


 
macht lieber Apple-Mus aus den Dingern!


----------



## Obotrit (6. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag Steve Jobs Gedenkrunde mit Seniteller und iPhones-aneinander-reiben?


Bin dabei - sollte ich Samstag wieder vor der Schüssel hängen, dann melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> macht lieber Apple-Mus aus den Dingern!



Apple-Mus soll doch gesund sein. Aber ich behalte mein iPhone trotzdem, bzw. freue mich auf das baldige Eintreffen meines iPhone 4S ... nicht als Statussysbol, sondern als sehr angenehmes und stressfreies Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Rückmeldung vom Schmalspurausflug in/um Nord Ost Malle.

Mensch, das erste Mal auf diesen steifen/leichten Dingern(Hürzeler/Cube Aggree) gesessen, aufwärts weniger Gewicht und schneller in Fahrt, aber man merkt jeden kleinen Stein im Nacken.

Schönes Wetter auch, komm hier an gleich die erste Schüttung, but vorher wars ja auch gut hier.

Komm mit, vieleicht der "Seefahrer" nebenan auch, freu mich, hoffentlich ein bischen trocken

Dicke Mütze bei Temp delta 15°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

Für die näxten Tage ist Regen angesagt. Aber davon lassen wir uns doch nicht abhalten, ich auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2011)

moin,

so der Regen ist nun auch hier, war heute mal wieder in Misdroy - MiÄdzyzdroje auch schÃ¶n gewesen (zweideutige KÃ¼chengerÃ¤te habe ich hier nicht gefunden )

am We leider nicht dabei da bin ich arbeiten...

gruss


----------



## Lory (6. Oktober 2011)

TigerClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Steve Jobs Gedenkrunde mit Seniteller und gemeinschaftliches iPhones-aneinander-reiben?


Darf man auch mitfahren wenn man kein Managertamagotchi hat?!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Darf man auch mitfahren wenn man kein Managertamagotchi hat?!



Verkleidest einfach Dein HTC als iPhone, dann passt das schon


----------



## MS1980 (6. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Managertamagotchi


 
dat Wort is ja mal geil ... dat werde ich mir merken ...

euch viel spass beim Seniteller ...





ich werde WE mal wieder duch die Harburger Berge schleichen


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Verkleidest einfach Dein HTC als iPhone, dann passt das schon




sind wir schon zu zweit beim Verkleiden des HTC


----------



## skinny63 (6. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> sind wir schon zu zweit beim Verkleiden des HTC



Die einzig wirklich wichtige Hauptsache an dem Trip ist doch der F-Teller


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Die einzig wirklich wichtige Hauptsache an dem Trip ist doch der F-Teller



So isses 

Moment mal, F-Teller?


----------



## skinny63 (6. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So isses
> 
> Moment mal, F-Teller?



Heißt dat dingens nicht Fitness-Teller P


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

Ney, Senioren-Teller, genau richtig für uns Senioren, wo wir doch eh keinen Druck in den Beinen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (6. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> (zweideutige Küchengeräte habe ich hier nicht gefunden
> 
> gruss



Nicht? Schade. Aber du hast noch genug Zeit! Gut Ding will Weile haben!

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Senioritas Teller? Mit mehr Fleisch? Die koketten Tufften können'se weglassen. Na, mal sehen wie es Sonntag ausschaut. Denn am Samstag geht'se schwofen!  Also macht es mir nicht all zu schwer.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2011)

[quote Denn am Samstag geht'se schwofen!  Also macht es mir nicht all zu schwer. [/quote]

schade und ich bin nicht da


hmm, sollte wie bei MarNe aussehn...aber da bin ich wohl unwissend...


----------



## MarNe (6. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schade und ich bin nicht da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei froh, ich bin auf dem Rad besser aufgehoben.  

Und was genau sollte bitte wie bei mir aussehen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2011)

na das Zitat ...


----------



## MarNe (6. Oktober 2011)

Tzihihi...achso! Gott und ich dachte schon...sonst was. 

Was mache ich denn nun, kaufe ich ein neues Tretlager? Oder gleich das gesamte Dings  - na Kurbel und so. Und woher weiß ich, wie lang mein Tretlager ist? Was für eins kaufe ich? Es soll ja nicht wieder nach einem Jahr hinüber sein. Wie teuer sollte ein gutes Tretlager sein? Ne neue Kette brauche ich auch. Schon wieder. Menno...


----------



## Lory (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

denke wohl, dassdas ein ganz guter Lesestoff ist. 
Die Gehäusebreite kann man über Spacer bestimmen, welche mitgeliefert werden.
Ansonsten hängt die Neuanschaffung wie so häufig vom Geldbeutel ab.
Von ca 55 Euro (akzebtabel) bis 400 Euro (  ) ist alles möglich um jetzt mal nur bei Schimpanso zu bleiben.
Weiß gar net ob man hier noch Produktlinks posten darf
Innenlager
Kurbel 1
Kurbel 2
Kurbel 3
Alle Kurbel sind 3x9. Darauf müste man dann noch achten. Glaube aber das, dass Scott noch eine 9fach Kassette hat.

Grüße


----------



## MS1980 (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Marne:

ich hätte noch meine schwarze XT kurbel vom Ghost und von mein Stomp noch ein Chris King Innenlager


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

Marko, wenn Du die noch lange hast, nehn ich sie doch noch


----------



## MS1980 (6. Oktober 2011)

habe sie gerade bei ebay drinnen, aber wenn jemand von euch die doch noch haben will denn beende ich das ... 

bis morgen Abend bräuchte ich aber bescheid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag Steve Jobs Gedenkrunde mit Seniteller und gemeinschaftliches iPhones-aneinander-reiben?




Wo solls hingehen?

Ich hab am WE wieder Bewegungsdrang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Start Sonntag 10 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin. Die Tour geht dann durch Wohld, Quellholz bis in den Kellerswald. Dann Einkehr im Quellental, und zurück nochmal durch den Wohld. Spontane Routenänderungen kann es geben, werden aber in der Gruppe abgesprochen


----------



## MarNe (7. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> denke wohl, dassdas ein ganz guter Lesestoff ist.
> 
> Grüße


 
Ja ist es, danke - habe ich sogar schon einmal selber gemacht (Kettenblattwechsel)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Oktober 2011)

hallo...

mal ne kleine Anfrage: einer von euch dabei?

http://www.schoenower-sv.de/attachments/article/40/Ausschreibung-MTB_2011.pdf

gruss


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Start Sonntag 10 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin. Die Tour geht dann durch Wohld, Quellholz bis in den Kellerswald. Dann Einkehr im Quellental, und zurück nochmal durch den Wohld. Spontane Routenänderungen kann es geben, werden aber in der Gruppe abgesprochen



Öhm, wo liegt denn der Fischereihof genau?


----------



## MarNe (7. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> mal ne kleine Anfrage: einer von euch dabei?
> 
> ...


 
Ja!  Ich. Vielleicht. Ist eine Mitfahrgelegenheitsfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ãhm, wo liegt denn der âFischereihofâ genau?



Von wo aus kommst Du? Von Rostock aus Parkentin ganz durch Richtung Neuhof. An der Kurve kurz vor Ortausgang Richtung Neuhof aber nicht links, sondern geradeaus bzw. leicht links Richtung HÃ¼tter Wohld, ca. 500m weiter kommt rechts der grosse Parkplatz.

Schutzbleche werden zuhause gelassen, die fliegen im Wohld eh an der ersten Abfahrt weg


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin, 

 Aus Rostock.

Meinst du dort(grüner Punkt)?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau.


----------



## Mooeep (7. Oktober 2011)

moin zusammen,

heiße Johannes und bin Student in Rostock. Hab mir vor zwei Monaten mein erstes MTB gekauft und würde mich nun wo das Semester wieder losgeht nach diversen Fahrten zu Hause (NRW)
gerne mal eurer Gruppe am Sonntag anschließen, falls ihr auch nicht soo erfahrene Leute mitnehmt 

würd mich über ne Rückmeldung freuen.

Bis denn


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Runde am Sonntag wird nicht übermässig lang. Und wir warten auf Nachzügler.

Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Rostock nach Parkentin braucht, sacht Bescheid.


----------



## Mooeep (7. Oktober 2011)

mh inklusive Fahrrad? dann gern... wohne in der KTV aber sag doch sonst wo ich hinkommen soll


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre am Südstadtcenter, am Taxistand, 30 min vorher.


----------



## Mooeep (7. Oktober 2011)

das sollte zu finden sein. dann bis Sonntag


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Okay, achte einfach auf einen weissen Hyundai Kleintransporter mit Güstrower Kennzeichen


----------



## Obotrit (7. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...
> Schutzbleche werden zuhause gelassen, die fliegen im Wohld eh an der ersten Abfahrt weg


Wer fährt denn mit Schutzblech??? Zu Sonntag - bin dabei, steige aber gegen 12.50 Uhr wieder aus, denn bei mir gibts E-Teller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Besitzer dieses netten Radels:


----------



## Obotrit (7. Oktober 2011)

welcher Bahndamm ist datt denn?
Lass die langen Sachen zu Hause - die Wintersaison hat noch nicht begonnen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Besitzer dieses netten Radels:



 

Das ist der Bahndamm der ehemaligen Strecke Rostock - Bad Sülze - Tribsees - Grimmen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Oktober 2011)

hmm,

ist doch schon schön frisch geworden...und mit Schutzbleche fahre ich auch wenn es naß ist optik ist doch beim training egal

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Wir fahren aber keinen Training, wir fahren für den Spass 

Die Aussichten für Sonntag werden übrigens immer besser. Mit Regen werden wir kaum rechnen müssen. Mit viel Modder von unten dagegen schon )

Ich werde mein Rad garnicht erst waschen, lohnt eh nicht:


----------



## Lory (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

die Rostocker fahren im Grunde schon immer aus HRO los nach Parkentin. Treffpunkt ist dann häufig um 9.15 die Trotzenburg am Zoo. Von dort ist gemeinschaftliches Ausreiten nach Parkentin. Sind dann nochmal 10km extra (eine Tour).
Also Mooeep wenn du dich schon in HRO den Biker anschließen willst, dann an der Trotzenburg.


Meine Teilnahme ist gar nicht so sicher. Welche Links habe ich nicht alles geklickt, unzählige Seiten geöffnet, die abgefahrensten Suchmaschinen benutzt. Hat alles nicht geholfen..... 
Von wegen im WWW gibt es alles 
Ein Verwandlungskit für ein HTC um den "Jobs" zu huldigen habe ich nicht gefunden.
Somit könnte ich wohl am gemeinschaftlichen iPhones-aneinander-reiben nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

Hast du in meinem Album das erste Foto gesehen?  - Ich glaube ich such mal meine Schlammgrube  wieder auf


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Lory, Du hast nur nicht richtig gesucht. Hier z.B.:

http://compare.ebay.de/like/250516737679?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Rostocker fahren im Grunde schon immer aus HRO los nach Parkentin. Treffpunkt ist dann häufig um 9.15 die Trotzenburg am Zoo. Von dort ist gemeinschaftliches Ausreiten nach Parkentin. Sind dann nochmal 10km extra (eine Tour).
> Also Mooeep wenn du dich schon in HRO den Biker anschließen willst, dann an der Trotzenburg.
> .



Trotzenburg/Zoo find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich komm dann auch zur Trotzenburg.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Rad garnicht erst waschen, lohnt eh nicht:


 
wenn de deins mal wieder putzt, denn wird's auf 1 schlag 3kg leichter ...

is das nichts?


----------



## Mooeep (7. Oktober 2011)

na trotzenburg ist ja direkt bei mir um die ecke dann komm ich auch dahin  9.15, ja?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:

Start:
09:15 Uhr an der Trotzenburg oder
10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof


----------



## MarNe (7. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Ein Verwandlungskit für ein HTC um den "Jobs" zu huldigen habe ich nicht gefunden.
> Somit könnte ich wohl am gemeinschaftlichen iPhones-aneinander-reiben nicht teilnehmen.



Aus Solidarität zu Nicht-IPhone Besitzer verwandel ich mein olsches IPhone gerne in ein Nokia, da kenn ich ja nix. Bis Sonntag. Oder doch Samstag? Weil, Zitat Tiger: _"Die Aussichten für Samstag werden übrigens immer besser." _
Wat denn nu?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2011)

Ups. Sonntag natürlich. Habs mal oben verbessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (8. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schutzbleche werden zuhause gelassen, die fliegen im Wohld eh an der ersten Abfahrt weg


Schutzbleche sind voll inn. Und Wohld erprobt.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2011)

Nils, wann warst Du denn damit im Wohld?


----------



## Lory (8. Oktober 2011)

Tigersclaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ein uns gut bekannter Zeitgenosse war übrigens nicht dabei. Schade eigentlich, ich war extra mit dem Enduro dort und hatte mich auf einen sportlichen Vergleich gefreut





			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> alles bleibt schön ruhig......
> 
> klaro?!



Die Betonung liegt auf alles und *alle*


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Oktober 2011)

bis morgen beim Fischer Parken!


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2011)

Winter oder Sommersachen? Bis denne um 10 Uhr bein Fischer.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2011)

Ein Fahrrad ist kein Kanu. Dafür hab ich jetzt ein schöneres Schaltwerk


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Winter oder Sommersachen? Bis denne um 10 Uhr bein Fischer.



Morgen sind bis 14 Grad angesagt, ich werde unten kurz und oben lang fahren.
Regen wirds wohl nicht geben, aber dafür wirds sicher schön moddrig von unten


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Oktober 2011)

jo dann oben lang unten kurz(3/4) 5 vor 10 beim Fischer können Obo und ich noch über Hansas next time sprechen!

Jetzt kommt die Wende!

mfG

PS:Nachbar kommt auch mit!


----------



## MarNe (9. Oktober 2011)

Bestes Wetter!  Bis gleich.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Oktober 2011)

...ich schaffe es leider nicht euch wünsche ich aber viel spaß und macht doch mal ne Bild für die daheimgebliebenen

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nils, wann warst Du denn damit im Wohld?


Letztes Jahr im Herbst, als das Cube ständig defekt war. Da blieb mir ja nichts anderes übrig. Müsste ich eigentlich mal wiederholen. 

Ich hab überlegt heute auch mit dem Giant zu kommen, aber aus guten Gründen werde ich heute den Tag im Bett verbringen. Und das bei dem Wetter. 

Wenn es einen Gott gibt, warum mag sie mich nicht. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt heute Spaß.


----------



## Lory (9. Oktober 2011)

zarea schrieb:
			
		

> als das Cube ständig defekt war



Muss wohl in der Familie liegen.
Heute hatten wir auch einen Cube"fahrer" der uns sein Leiden berichtet hat. Und dann auch vorzeitig abbrechen musste.

Das war(en) heute unsere Mitfahrer/in.
(Video ungeschnitten)


----------



## skinny63 (9. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Muss wohl in der Familie liegen.
> Heute hatten wir auch einen Cube"fahrer" der uns sein Leiden berichtet hat. Und dann auch vorzeitig abbrechen musste.
> 
> Das war(en) heute unsere Mitfahrer/in.



Mein Neid hat euch heute begleitet. War leider noch im Auto retour aus dem Sauerland.

@zarea: gute Besserung


----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2011)

danke


----------



## MarNe (9. Oktober 2011)

Impressionen.

Der Weg ist das Ziel.





Gemütlicher Sonntagsausflug.





Und immer wieder innehalten um den Gesängen von Eichelhäher und Kolkraben zu lauschen.





Und sich tierisch freuen über - ähm - Dies und Das. Ja. 





Und um von den einen Wald in den anderen Wald zu gelangen MÜSSEN wir auch mal asphaltierte Wege passieren.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2011)

Geniale Tour wars heute. Viele neue Gesichter dabei und viele schöne moddrige Trails geradelt. 

Am Fischereihof:





Moddrige Trails:





Weniger moddrige Trails:





Neben Eichelhähern und Kolkraben gabs auch das eine oder andere scheue Reh zu sehen:





Kaum die erste Runde hinter uns, brüllte die Meute schon nach Essen und meuterte:





Ein paar kleinere Action-Videos wurden noch gedreht:
Auf dem Hinweg:
Rückweg:

In zwei Wochen gibts die näxte grosse Tour. Ich hoffe die Teilnehmerzahl ist dann mindestens so hoch wie heute 

Nils, gute Besserung. Sieh zu das Du bis dahin fit bist


----------



## NoelCont (9. Oktober 2011)

Super tolle Tour 
immer wieder gerne ..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Oktober 2011)

danke für die Photos, sieht alles sehr gut aus...naja habe bald Urlaub u dann werde ich es wohl schaffen

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (9. Oktober 2011)

ja stimmt,schöne Bilder... freu mich auch schon auf die nächste Tour ...   

denn mit neuer KnatterNabe, die ist schon auf'm weg ... juhu ...

ich war gestern in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs und bin dort auch mal experimentell gefahren, und habe dadurch ein paar sehr intressante wege gefunden ...

das macht echt Laune ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (9. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Tour und tolle Bilder. Bis zum nächsten mal. 
P.S. Mein Entenbraten war nicht so doll.


----------



## pseikow (10. Oktober 2011)

In Güstrow war´s auch cool. =)


----------



## skinny63 (10. Oktober 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


>



lemur lebt


----------



## Cad2 (10. Oktober 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> In Güstrow war´s auch cool. =)



gar kein ausführlicher bericht?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Oktober 2011)

Aus Güstrow hab ich auch noch was:

Vor dem Wechsel:




Immer schön grinsen:


----------



## MarNe (10. Oktober 2011)

pseikow schrieb:


> In Güstrow war´s auch cool. =)



Glückwunsch!  Sehr gelungenes Foto! Gefällt mir sehr! Das Foto. Da ich ja auch viel fotografiere. Ist nicht einfach, ausser man macht es beruflich, als Sportfotograf. Hab das mal versucht, beim 24h Rennen...Moment...





und dieses hier





Ich würde ja gerne mal meine dicke Nikon mit auf einer unserer Touren mitnehmen, aber die ist, was das angeht, ziemlich unpraktisch um schnell mal gute Bilder zu machen. Hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du ne dicke Cam mitnimmst, müssen wir uns viel Zeit nehmen und nur für Fotos fahren. Sonst geht der Spass flöten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Oktober 2011)

hallo, mal ne link zum lesen

http://trg-online.de/ctf.php

gruss


----------



## MarNe (11. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo, mal ne link zum lesen
> 
> http://trg-online.de/ctf.php
> 
> gruss



Das gefällt mir! Da möchte ich mitmachen. 66km.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo, mal ne link zum lesen
> 
> http://trg-online.de/ctf.php
> 
> gruss



Garkeine 100km Runde mehr dabei? Oder mehr Trails diesmal?


----------



## MarNe (11. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Garkeine 100km Runde mehr dabei? Oder mehr Trails diesmal?


 
Keine gefährlichen Abfahrten, bespickt mit Ästen, rutschigen Wurzeln, 2m tiefe ausgebaggerte Gräben, versteckt hinter Naturstufen.  Ich persönlich finde das auch nicht schlimm. Wird dann eben ein schneller Sonntagsausflug. 

Marlene


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Oktober 2011)

hi,

na die fehlenden Km können wir dann ja gerne auf Usedom vollmachen

gruss


----------



## Obotrit (11. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne dicke Cam mitnimmst, müssen wir uns viel Zeit nehmen und nur für Fotos fahren. Sonst geht der Spass flöten.



das wäre doch mal ne tolle idee - Fotosession im Wald


----------



## MarNe (11. Oktober 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> das wäre doch mal ne tolle idee - Fotosession im Wald


 

Ja genau! An besonders markanten Stellen! Die gibt es ja genug.


----------



## Haky (12. Oktober 2011)

moin moin......ich komme aus stade und bin am 22-23.10 in Rostock (nienhagen) und möchte gerne mein mtb gassi führen....würde gerne zwei touren machen....kann ich mich irgendwo mit dran hängen?? Oder hat jemand tourenvirschläge für mich??


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2011)

*Touraufruf:
Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. wird ... wie sollte es anders sein ... mal wieder
geradelt. Start wie letzten Sonntag, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg Rostock oder 10:00 Uhr
Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir starten wie gewohnt in den Wohld, alle Weitere wird dann
spontan nach Laune und Fitness entschieden, gerne bis durch die Kühlung nach Bastorf
zum Leuchtturm oder zum Fischbrötchen nach Kühlungsborn. Zurück dann entweder
nochmal Trails oder den Ostseeküstenradweg, ganz nach eurem Wunsch. Gerne auch
nur die kleine Seniteller-Runde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2011)

Haky & alle anderen, am 23. fahren wir geschlossen zur CTF nach Greifswald. Mitfahrgelegenheiten wirds sicher geben. Frühes Aufstehen ist dann angesagt, die CTF startet 9:00 Uhr. Weitere Infos hier:

http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

hallo Leute, ich habe da nen kleines Problem, hat zwar nix mit Touren zu tun, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja rat ...

ich hatte ja immer nen knarzen auf'm kleinen Kettenblatt, beim starken antritt und wollte deshalb mal alle schrauben rausnehmen ordentlich fetten und wieder rein. nun ist mir die letzte Schraube beim rausdrehen abgebrochen und beim aufbohren habe ich mir das gewinde versaut, gibt's da noch ne chance das man da was retten kann,gewinde neu schneiden oder ist die gute FSA jetzt schrott?







gott sei dank hab ich noch die XT ...

gruß und dank, Marko


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht ein Helicoil-Einsatz? Wäre schade um die Kurbel.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

was ist das, Helicoil? sagt mir jetzt garnix ...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=helicoil



Hier gibts ein paar Videos zur Verarbeitung: 
http://www.boellhoff.de/de/de/verbi...ndetechnik/drahtgewindeeinsaetze-helicoil.php


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

habe ich auch schon gesehen ebengrade, aber es gibt da ja unzählige arten von zeugs, verdammt ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2011)

...oder ein Monoblatt fahren


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

nee, das is mir doch zu fett, auch wenn ich vorne nur 38habe ...

das von Steffen hört sich ja alles ganz gut an, aber kennt jemand ne Firma die sowas machen, wollte da ungern selber ran ... 

man sieht ja was passiert wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2011)

Frag mal bei KFZ-Betrieben nach, da dürfte es welche geben die das können.

Zu aber back to topic:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:
> Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. wird ... wie sollte es anders sein ... mal wieder
> geradelt. Start wie letzten Sonntag, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg Rostock oder 10:00 Uhr
> Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir starten wie gewohnt in den Wohld, alle Weitere wird dann
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (12. Oktober 2011)

moin moin....
Ich bin am 22-23.10 in Rostock (nienhagen) und will gerne an beiden Tagen mein MTB ausführen....kann ich mich irgendwo ran hängen?? Oder kennt jemand gute strecken? Danke


----------



## Millepassus (12. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen!

Morgen (Donnerstag) ne Feierabendrunde? Oder Freitag? Wetter soll bombig werden! 
Ggf. auch nach Einbruch der Dämmerung mit Lampe oder so?
Ich denke, ich fahr auf Jeden in den Wohld.


----------



## MarNe (13. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gott sei dank hab ich noch die XT ...
> 
> gruß und dank, Marko



Siehst! 

Schönen Tag! 

Marlene


----------



## MarNe (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Haky & alle anderen, am 23. fahren wir geschlossen zur CTF nach Greifswald. Mitfahrgelegenheiten wirds sicher geben. Frühes Aufstehen ist dann angesagt, die CTF startet 9:00 Uhr. Weitere Infos hier:
> 
> http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php


 
Wer ist denn nun alles dabei?


----------



## Haky (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn nun alles dabei?[/QUOTE]

Hey ho....das wäre super...dann frag ich doch mal ganz direkt: "wer würde mich denn mitnehmen am 23. ? Von nienhagen/Rostock bis greifswald und zurück?? "  ich würde mich nach der ctf in form von ein zwei lecker hefe erkenntlich zeigen...
Wäre dann bei jedem Wetter auf jeden Fall dabei.....


----------



## zarea (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:
> Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. [...]10:00 Uhr
> Fischereihof Parkentin. [...] die kleine Seniteller-Runde*


Dafür könnte ich mich erwärmen, ich hoffe nur, dass die Zeit reicht.
(Und dass mein Riechkolben sich beruhigt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (13. Oktober 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Hey ho....das wäre super...dann frag ich doch mal ganz direkt: "wer würde mich denn mitnehmen am 23. ?....


 

Und mich auch, irgendwie!?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:
> Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. wird ... wie sollte es anders sein ... mal wieder
> geradelt. Start wie letzten Sonntag, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg Rostock oder 10:00 Uhr
> Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir starten wie gewohnt in den Wohld, alle Weitere wird dann
> ...



Zwei Hinweise für die Neulinge noch: nehmt genug zu trinken mit, als Richtwert so 1.5 Liter.
Und bissl Geld für eine Einkehr sollte immer dabei sei, 10-15 Euro pro Person reichen aus.


----------



## Obotrit (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin am 16.10. dabei - bis denne.


----------



## halbrechts2 (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:*
> *Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. wird ... wie sollte es anders sein ... mal wieder*
> *geradelt. Start wie letzten Sonntag, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg Rostock oder 10:00 Uhr*
> *Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir starten wie gewohnt in den Wohld, alle Weitere wird dann*
> ...


 
leider nicht sitz um 15.30 schon im Flieger nach Züri

Viel Spass fahr mal morgen und Samstag allein

Roland


----------



## MarNe (13. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag, 16.10. 2011. 09:15 Uhr. Trotzenburg. Bin dabei.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. Oktober 2011)

Mal guck wiedas klappt, ich glaub ich brauch nen neuen Reifen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Wadd, nach der ersten richtigen Tour schon? 

Kauf Dir halt einen, hast doch noch zwei volle Tage Zeit, der Wechsel dauert 5 Minuten.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. Oktober 2011)

Nee, wohl etwas länger schon  
Ich glaube meiner muss erst bestellt werden, evtl. sollte es aber noch so gehen ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Sowas muss kein Händler bestellen, is überall lagernd.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich will doch immer speziell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Und welcher spezielle Reifen soll das sein?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. Oktober 2011)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2x2.35  DD


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt keinen 2.35er RR, nur 2.25, und den findest Du sicher im Bikemarket in Sievershagen.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf:
> Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 16.10. wird ... wie sollte es anders sein ... mal wieder
> geradelt. Start wie letzten Sonntag, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg Rostock oder 10:00 Uhr
> Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir starten wie gewohnt in den Wohld, alle Weitere wird dann
> ...


bin evtl auch dabei. wetter soll ja gut werden. werde morgen und samstag noch bissle fahren. meine kondi ist zurzeit nicht so dolle


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Das macht nix. Du wirst mit Sicherheit nicht der unfitteste sein


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2011)

wer soll denn bitte noch unfitter sein?

Gibt es das wort "unfitter" überhaupt???


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden sehn, es wird aber eh kein Rennen, sondern eine lockere Tour.


----------



## skinny63 (13. Oktober 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wer soll denn bitte noch unfitter sein?
> 
> Gibt es das wort "unfitter" überhaupt???



ich melde mich mal... , bin aber Sonntag eh nicht da

und:

unfitter = more unfit 
am unf..... = maximum unfit 

achso 23. ist bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich, nur jemand mitnehmen, der tief im Westen wohnt ....


----------



## skinny63 (13. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 2.35er RR, nur 2.25, und den findest Du sicher im Bikemarket in Sievershagen.



zu 1. gibbet doch, für 29"

zu 2. also sicher wäre ich mir da nicht, als 2.25 DD bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nicht gelistet oder Termin unbekannt, 
sehe gerade noch, bei BC abgeblich lagernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooeep (14. Oktober 2011)

wenn mein knie wieder heil ist bin ich sonntag auch dabei


----------



## Haky (14. Oktober 2011)

Falls es mit der ctf nicht klappt, hat jemand noch schicke touren in gps Daten für mich?? Schwierigkeit egal, bis jetzt bin ich noch überall hin gekommen....


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Oktober 2011)

Mooeep schrieb:


> wenn mein knie wieder heil ist bin ich sonntag auch dabei



Dann gute Besserung


----------



## Mooeep (15. Oktober 2011)

danke aber wird wohl nichts  viel spaß euch


----------



## zarea (15. Oktober 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> [...]
> (Und dass mein Riechkolben sich beruhigt.)


Hat er aber nicht. Im Gegenteil. Und daher müsst Ihr ohne mich fahren. 


PS: Hoffentlich kommt bald wieder Regen, dann bin ich bestimmt wieder fit. Ich ess auch schon seit Tagen nicht auf, aber hilft ja scheinbar nicht. Die Sonne scheint weiter.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2011)

Na denn Dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2011)

@zarea dir erstmal ne schnelle Genesung  aber das mit dem Wetter ist schon gut so


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2011)

welche tour wirds denn nun morgen? kurz oder laaaaang?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2011)

Lang


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin nicht dabei. Ich werde morgen den tag über für meine Arbeit am Montag lernen, außerdem brauch ich ne neue Kurbel die alte ist Verschlissen und läßt die Kette tanzen


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2011)

also dann 09:15uhr Trotze! mein bruder ist auch dabei...


----------



## Obotrit (16. Oktober 2011)

Tigers wiederholte Grabenfahrt digital festgehalten.

P.S. Schöne Tour heute. Bis demnächst.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2011)

Wirkt echt unspektakulär 

Aber die Tour hat gepasst, auch wenn ihr nicht nach Bastorf wolltet :_)


----------



## Cad2 (16. Oktober 2011)

naja, die "kleine" tour war doch gut und hat doch auch spass gemacht. nächstes mal denn wieder torte essen


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich war die Tour gut, garkeine Frage


----------



## Cad2 (16. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Natürlich war die Tour gut, garkeine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (16. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wirkt echt unspektakulär
> [...]



Das liegt am Fernsehen. Im TV wäre da noch was explodiert, oder Krokodile hätten nach dem Tiger geschnappt. Die Geräuschkulisse war auch nicht vom Profi erstellt.
Mach Dir nichts draus, Steffen. 
Film das beim nächten Mal bei strömendem Regen, und las neben der Kamera, genau bei der Durchfahrt, einen Ast brechen. Am besten einen den man mit Draufspringen kaputt treten muss. Wirst sehen, das wirkt dann auf jeden Fall besser. 


Wart Ihr eigentlich allein?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind zu acht gestartet. Die beiden Neulinge haben sich aber im Wohld ausgeklinkt, war doch zu hart für den Anfang. Danach gings halt zu sechst weiter


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2011)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Tigers wiederholte Grabenfahrt digital festgehalten.


 
Höchst gefährlich! Aber dank überragender Fahrtechnik und Körperbeherrschung sowie satter Federwege konnte das Geschoss stabilisiert werden! Das hätte aber auch ganz böse enden können....


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Oktober 2011)

Vorderrad weggerutscht und mit dem Gesicht ........


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Höchst gefährlich!



Aber sowas von. Ich hab mir fast in die Hose gemacht


----------



## Lory (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin, Lory verabschiedet sich in das sonnige Teneriffa. Dort gehts zum Wandern, Erholen, Genießen, Geocaching und evtl auch mal auf eine Bikerrunde.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Na denn viel Spass Lory. Bring schönes Wetter mit.


----------



## Obotrit (17. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber sowas von. Ich hab mir fast in die Hose gemacht



Genau, so sah jedenfalls das erste Video aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

So Leute, Sonntag ist CTF in Greifswald. Ich kann 4 bis maximal 5 Plätze für Mitfahrer + Bikes anbieten, bei den Bikes muss nur das Vorderrad raus. Der 5. Sitzplatz ist der Notsitz zwischen den vorderen Sitzen, dort passt nur eine kleine Person hin. Treffpunkt 6:45 Uhr beim Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf. Wir fahren die 66km Strecke. Wer will mit?

Infos zur CTF hier: http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (17. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So Leute, Sonntag ist CTF in Greifswald. Ich kann 5 Plätze für Mitfahrer + Bikes anbieten, bei den Bikes muss nur das Vorderrad raus. Treffpunkt beim Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf. Wer will mit?


Ich möchte gerne mit....danke.....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Geht klar Haky.

Treffen ist 6:45 Uhr am Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf.


----------



## kludo (17. Oktober 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wer soll denn bitte noch unfitter sein?
> 
> Gibt es das wort "unfitter" überhaupt???



 hier bin ich... ich wurde gesucht

wobei eigentlich müüst ich mich ja wegen meiner Kondi schämen oder einigen wir uns auf ne Mischung zwischen schlechter Kondi und dem Sturz


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Nö musst Du nicht. Wir haben wohl alle mal so angefangen. Mir gings vor 4 Jahren genauso


----------



## NoelCont (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich war gerstern abend auch noch im wohld. Musste morgens arbeiten 
aber ein glück braucht man nur euren spuren zu folgen DD


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Noel, das sieht eher nach einen Motorradfahrer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoelCont (17. Oktober 2011)

es liegt aber genau auf der Route und da waren nur MTB Reifenspuren zu sehen  wobei man auch sagen muss, der boden war sehr locker und es sieht schlimmer aus als es ist  ... war trotzdem lustig immer wieder in den Matschlöchern die Reifenspuren von euch zu entdecken 

P.S. Nächste mal bin ich höffentlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt schon. Ich hab dort aber die rechte Spur genommen, die sieht auf Deinem Foto ziemlich unbenutzt aus


----------



## MarNe (18. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Treffpunkt 6:45 Uhr beim Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf. Wir fahren die 66km Strecke. Wer will mit?


 
Ich! Und mein Rad. 

Gruß!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Oktober 2011)

Ist gebongt. Dann sind noch 2 Sitze plus 1 Notsitz frei


----------



## Haky (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ein paar Tage länger in Rostock....jemand noch ein paar schöne touren auf Lager??


----------



## skinny63 (19. Oktober 2011)

bitte:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=1B4F258B85663F25420B5B430FBD1433?fileId=xohejbinhxisfgxl

oder

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=1B4F258B85663F25420B5B430FBD1433?fileId=seiarwbjhfazqkrk


----------



## MS1980 (19. Oktober 2011)

die erste Tour kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist das unsere letzt gefahrene? 

wo ich mit bei war ...


----------



## skinny63 (19. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die erste Tour kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist das unsere letzt gefahrene?
> 
> wo ich mit bei war ...



voll aufmerksam, der junge Mann...


----------



## bulettenfisch (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Alle zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder genötigt meine Dummheit zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Hat jemand einen Überblick, wie das Rennen im Kellerswald abläuft?

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=19386&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


Hobbyklasse mit den ganzen Jungspunden fahren oder fährt man bei der Elite und den Senioren mit? Älter als `92 finde ich ist mal eine dufte Aussage, wenn man aus den 70ern stammt.

Und, das Wichtigste sind denn einige von Euch dabei?

Gruß Sebastian, vom Abtrünningen


----------



## Haky (21. Oktober 2011)

leider musste ich die sonntagstour absagen...:-( ist jemand Samstag unterwegs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> So Leute, Sonntag ist CTF in Greifswald. Ich kann 4 bis maximal 5 Plätze für Mitfahrer + Bikes anbieten, bei den Bikes muss nur das Vorderrad raus. Der 5. Sitzplatz ist der Notsitz zwischen den vorderen Sitzen, dort passt nur eine kleine Person hin. Treffpunkt 6:45 Uhr beim Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf. Wir fahren die 66km Strecke. Wer will mit?
> 
> Infos zur CTF hier: http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php


----------



## MarNe (21. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:


 
Biste uffjeregt wa!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich hoffte nur das wir nicht bloss zu dritt dort aufschlagen


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

wir sind dies WE leider nicht in McPomm, sonst würde ich wohl mitkommen ...

mit welchen Bike stehst du am Start, dem Maraton?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2011)

Das Marathon ist zerlegt und steht zum Verkauf 

Ich starte mit dem Zaskar:


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

das ist ja schon nen Klassiker ....

gestern habe ich endlich meine SL bekommen, nach 10 Wochen ...

sieht einfach traumhaft aus ...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2011)

Krass leicht. Hoffentlich hält sie.

Klassiger würde ich zu dem Zaskar nicht unbedingt sagen. Es ist ein 2007er Modell, Anfang 2008 gebaut, also noch nichtmal 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

naja, das Zaskar galt damals ja lange als das TopBike, zumindestens  hat man's in den ganzen Bike Heften immer gelesen ... und es ist doch auch das Aushängeschild von GT


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> naja, das Zaskar galt damals ja lange als das TopBike, zumindestens  hat man's in den ganzen Bike Heften immer gelesen ... und es ist doch auch das Aushängeschild von GT



du meinst bestimmt so eins hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Oktober 2011)

oh, die bikes sehen gut aus

naja in HGW bin ich Sonntag dann auch

gruss


----------



## Lory (21. Oktober 2011)

Hola,

schöne Grüße von der Insel. 











Ein schöner Untergrund für Stollenreifen...


----------



## zarea (21. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, ich hoffte nur das wir nicht bloss zu dritt dort aufschlagen



Ich hab eine gute Nachricht: Der Schnuppen ist endlich weg. 

Und eine Schlechte: Ich hab ein dickes Knie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich saß schon seit drei Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Fahrrad, ich bekomme langsam Entzugserscheinungen.

Ich bitte um etwas Mitleid.


----------



## skinny63 (21. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> schöne Grüße von der Insel.
> 
> ...



sieht ja aus, wie bei uns  viel Spass noch


----------



## skinny63 (21. Oktober 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich hab eine gute Nachricht: Der Schnuppen ist endlich weg.
> 
> Und eine Schlechte: Ich hab ein dickes Knie.
> 
> ...



Gruß von uns zu Dir + ne Tüte Mitleid

Hauptsache im Nov.  zur Rügentour.....


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> schöne Grüße von der Insel.
> 
> ...



sieht so trocken aus? hast gutes wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (21. Oktober 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> du meinst bestimmt so eins hier:


 
[Klugscheissmodus ON] Das einzig echte Zaskar hat hinten eine U-Brake! [Klugscheissmodus OFF]


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie kommst Du drauf?


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> du meinst bestimmt so eins hier:


 

ja, die sehen ja mal richtig geil aus ... 

viel spaß damit ...


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> schöne Grüße von der Insel.
> 
> ...


 
das sieht mehr nach Dschungel aus , auf welcher verlassenen Insel biste denn unterwegs?

die Strecke sieht doch super aus, darauf hätte ich jetzt auch Lust ....


----------



## stubenhocker (21. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du drauf?


 
Okay, echt sind die Nachfolge-Zaskar natürlich auch, aber das Original hatte U-Brake (von ca. 1993 bis ca. 1997 hatte ich auch mal eins).


----------



## Haky (22. Oktober 2011)

MOIN MOIN....
werde mich gleich aufn weg machen und diese Strecke ausprobieren....danke dafür.....http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=1B4F258B85663F25420B5B430FBD1433?fileId=seiarwbjhfazqkrk


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Okay, echt sind die Nachfolge-Zaskar natürlich auch, aber das Original hatte U-Brake (von ca. 1993 bis ca. 1997 hatte ich auch mal eins).



Echt sind alle Zaskars bis 99 oder so, alle die noch bei der ursprünglichen Firma GT hergestellt wurden. Wobei das 99er glaub ich sogar schon Scheibenbremsaufnahme hat. Das älteste Zaskar hier im Forum ist übrigens von 87, ein Prototyp und im Besitz von Zaskar-Freak aus der Schweiz. Nach dem letzten Stand hatte er über 60 GTs


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Achtung Planänderung: wir fahren morgen am Plauer See. Geplanter Start ist 10:00 Uhr in Alt Schwerin. Trails inkl. Umweg über Malchow. Einkehr im Lenzer Krug. Viel Steigungen werden es nicht, dafür evtl. mehr km.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Oktober 2011)

aha...wieviele Leute? UND wieviele km sind ca. eingeplant?

...und wo genau ist start? muß ja erstnal schauen wie weit die Anfahrt ist :-(


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Start 10:00 in Alt Schwerin. Dort ist in Ortsmitte ein relativ grosser Parkplatz, daneben ein Imbiss, garnicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Ahso, 80-90 lockere! km.


----------



## Haky (22. Oktober 2011)

War heute unterwegs......
Hammerharte 92km....bin **** und fertig....
Bierle schmeckt....

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zvagbjevihgeland


----------



## skinny63 (23. Oktober 2011)

waren heute unterwegs:

schöne Tour, trotz Massenunfall aller 3 Tourer 





das beabsichtigte Foto gelang dann doch noch:





auch wenn alle etwas vorsichtiger waren


----------



## MarNe (23. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> waren heute unterwegs:
> 
> schöne Tour, trotz Massenunfall aller 3 Tourer
> 
> ...



Ich hätt mich wegschmeißen können...nunja *hach* ich denke mal, das war'n Highlight. Und ein Hinweis an den Hüter der Wanderwege, die Zäune mal wieder zu überprüfen...Gott sei dank sind wir nicht den Abhang runtergekullert, in den See. 

Schöne Tour.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Haste doch, und wir beide uns gleich dazu ;-)

Geniale Tour wars, geniales Wetter, nette Mitradler(in), 74km sinds geworden mit 380hm, der grösste Teil davon prima Trails.


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Oktober 2011)

Plauer See ist super, gerade bei diesem schönen Herbstwetter; ich bin am vorigen Freitag dort rumgefahren. Heute habe ich Euch übrigens gesehen: wir saßen in Malchow auf der Terrasse eines Cafes als ihr am gegenüberliegenden Ufer unterhalb des Klosters gefahren seid.


----------



## halbrechts2 (23. Oktober 2011)

hi,

ne Samstagstour nächste Woche trotz Kellerswaldrennen? 

Sonntag ist leider impossible


----------



## kludo (23. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> waren heute unterwegs:
> 
> schöne Tour, trotz Massenunfall aller 3 Tourer



Sorry aber ein "kleines" Schmunzeln konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
Sonst n zeimlich toller Ausblick

Hab dieses WE mein Rad ruhen lassen, beim Einatmen zwickts immer noch in der Brust. Wer tröstet mich? 

@zarea: wir sind schon zwei arme Schlucker


----------



## MS1980 (24. Oktober 2011)

hallo Leute ...

ich habe heute das schöne Wetter auch noch mal genutzt und bin mal eine von den offiziellen MTB Routen hier in HH gefahren ... (rote Schilder/Feile)

siehe hier:http://regionalpark-rosengarten.de/index.php?id=143

da ja viele Mtb Fahrer hier in den HaBe's fahren, gabs wohl bissl Ärger und nun will man uns wohl von dort weg haben, deshalb haben sie erstmal 3 offizielle Routen ausgeschrieben, die wir fahren können/sollen ...

was soll ich sagen, gut 60%laufen auf Forstwegen und sind "SEHR" spannend, 
das macht echt kein Spass ...

da gibt's aber noch die vielen wanderwege(gelbe Feile) und die sind die eigentliche Attraktion hier, weil fast alles nur Trails ....herlich mit dem MTB ... 

einige von euch werden hier welche kennen ( Steffen auf jeden fall)

mal schauen wann sie uns richtig von den Wander-Wegen vertreiben, obwohl ich noch überhaupt kein Ärger hatte, mit den sehr sehr vielen wanderern 

immer schön abgebremst, nett lächeln und grüßen 

hier nochmal paar Bilder, 

















achja, Highlights sind immer die Wege wie auf Bild 4  einfach 

Bild 3 ist auch kein MTB weg ...aber eigentlich ideal dafür ...

grüße in die Heimat, Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (24. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Leute ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja genau, so einen Pfad sind wir gestern auch gefahren, zun einem Archäologischen Denkmal, einem Großsteingrab.

 Hier: *53°31'38.67" N, 12°22'47.05" O*


----------



## MarNe (24. Oktober 2011)

kludo schrieb:


> @zarea: wir sind schon zwei arme Schlucker


 
*hach*Gute Besserung euch beiden!


----------



## skinny63 (24. Oktober 2011)

kludo schrieb:


> Sorry aber ein "kleines" Schmunzeln konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
> Sonst n zeimlich toller Ausblick



Weshalb nur kleiner Schmunzler? Für lauten Lacher hat es wohl wegen der Schmerzen nicht gereicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ....einem Archäologischen Denkmal, einem Großsteingrab.



Das hier:





Und auch dort versteckte sich wieder ein scheues Reh


----------



## MarNe (24. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das hier:....


 
Huch! *hach* jaaaa, genau das meinte ich. 

Und übrigens, dass sieht man doch, ist das kein Reh! Das ist ein Kuckuck.


----------



## skinny63 (24. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Und übrigens, dass sieht man doch, ist das kein Reh! Das ist ein Kuckuck.



ein grüner Kuckuck, ja nee, is klar....

gut, gibt noch ein paar andere Impressionen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ein grüner Kuckuck, ja nee, is klar....


 
Nun, ein grünes Reh ist mir aber auch noch nicht untergekommen. Dann ist dies eine Waldfee. 

Und die Fotos sind schön, wann fahren wir dort wieder hin? Das außergewöhnliche an dieser Tour war die Ebenerdigkeit, na fast. Das kam mir gerade recht, nach den ganzen Wohld/Quellholz und Kellerswaldgebirge. 

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Oktober 2011)

ach nee Waldfee und MarNe ein paar Berge können schon nicht schaden bergab macht spaß und sooo langsam bist du nun auch nicht

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Was liegt eigentlich kommenden Sonntag an, jemand ne Idee?


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ne Samstagstour nächste Woche trotz Kellerswaldrennen?
> 
> Sonntag ist leider impossible



also bei mir schaut es derzeit gut aus, der Tiger kann nur Sonntag

daher stellen wir mal folgendes zu Diskussion:

http://www.doodle.com/pv495a78737cmsrc

in der Hoffnung, dass es Forumskonform ist 

Abstimmung bitte bis Donnerstag 21 Uhr


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Huch! *hach* jaaaa, genau das meinte ich.
> 
> Und übrigens, dass sieht man doch, ist das kein Reh! Das ist ein Kuckuck.


 

oder ein Eichelhäher?


----------



## MS1980 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bodden-Gegend, mmmhhh, ... kommt mir doch bekannt vor  ....

wo wäre denn der Startpunkt?


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Bodden-Gegend, mmmhhh, ... kommt mir doch bekannt vor  ....
> 
> wo wäre denn der Startpunkt?



Boddenrunde mit Nudelparty @Zingst

Eine Umfrage von Skinny63

*Wo: 	Ribnitz-Damgarten oder Teterow*
Runde um den Bodden, Fahrtrichtung vom Wind abhängig
Zwischenstopp in Zingst Nudel/Pizza tanken und weiter geht es.
ca. 80 km wenige Höhenmeter

alternativ zur Boddenrunde steht Trailerkundung rund um Teterow an
km/hm unbekannt


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> oder ein Eichelhäher?


 

jetzt hab ichs ein Grünspechtweibchen


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ichs ein Grünspechtweibchen



Eichelhäherin hätten wir auch gehört und nicht "nicht gesehen" 

*P.S: Wer ist bei der Doodle Abfrage "wenn, dann" = neuer Nickname*


----------



## MS1980 (25. Oktober 2011)

ok, also Ribnitz ...

was sagt der Wetterbericht im Osten?

wenn ich mir eure Bilder vom WE anschaue,denn schien das um den Plauer See etwas kühl gewesen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Kühl? Wir hatten herrlichstes Herbstwetter. Von kühl reden wir erst wenns unter -10 Grad werden


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ok, also Ribnitz ...
> 
> was sagt der Wetterbericht im Osten?
> 
> wenn ich mir eure Bilder vom WE anschaue,denn schien das um den Plauer See etwas kühl gewesen zu sein



nicht kühl, neudeutsch cool, also prima 

ne, wettertechnisch Sa oder So jeweils bedeckt 7-12 Grad 
Wind aus Süd und weniger als heute


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Welcher Spassvogel hat bei Doodle mit "wenn, dann" sich angemeldet?


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

@MS1980 bist Du = wenn, dann ????


----------



## MS1980 (25. Oktober 2011)

aber hallo, ich doch net ...

ich würde MS schreiben,oder Marko

sonst kennt mich doch keiner ...


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aber hallo, ich doch net ...
> 
> ich würde MS schreiben,oder Marko
> 
> sonst kennt mich doch keiner ...



dann stimm mal ab


----------



## MS1980 (25. Oktober 2011)

ich muß erst meine Frau noch fragen, wenn denn würde ich aber auch sontag mit kommen ...

die Tour würde denn bis 16uhr gehen denke ich, oder ? 

sind ja ca.80km mit pause


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich muß erst meine Frau noch fragen, wenn denn würde ich aber auch sontag mit kommen ...
> 
> die Tour würde denn bis 16uhr gehen denke ich, oder ?
> 
> sind ja ca.80km mit pause



kommt drauf an, wie schnell der Nudelkoch ist, passt aber ungefähr @ribnitz


----------



## zarea (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss am Wochenende schon wieder feiern gehen. 
Ist zwar nicht meine Hochzeit, aber gebechert werden muss. 

(Hab ich mich heute schwer in Unkosten gestürzt. Man will da ja nicht herum rennen, wie ein Lump? [ Und: Alter Schwede, die nehm´ es von den Lebenden ])


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. Oktober 2011)

die preise kenn ich auch noch  ... 

ich mußte zu meiner Hochzeit auch los, meine Frau kam zur sicherheit aber mit ... damit da auch nix verkerrtes gekauft wurde ...


----------



## MS1980 (26. Oktober 2011)

ich bin Sontag dabei ...


----------



## jensens (26. Oktober 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> schöne Grüße von der Insel.
> 
> ...



Wooow, das sieht ja super aus. Darf ich mal fragen wo das ist?

Schöne Grüße, Jens


----------



## bulettenfisch (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich nochmal,

da ja keiner reagiert hat, fährt denn nun jemand am Samstag im Kellerswald die Hobbyroute mit? 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=19386&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Ich denke dass ich mitfahren werde, bei der Hobbyklasse ist der Einsatz des Materials egal, nur so zur Info.

Also immer schön Kette zurren lassen, Gruß Sebastian


----------



## halbrechts2 (27. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich muß erst meine Frau noch fragen, wenn denn würde ich aber auch sontag mit kommen ...
> 
> die Tour würde denn bis 16uhr gehen denke ich, oder ?
> 
> sind ja ca.80km mit pause


 
Moin,

macht Ihr mal die Tour am Sonntag, siehe doodle, hatte auch kurz das thema mit Steffen wegen meinem ausgebrochenen Lagersitz besprochen.Bin dann wieder für die gesamte KW ein "Fahnenflüchtiger", deshalb Samstag kurze Tour mit Falko und ab Sonntag früh arbeiten in HH

viel Spass


----------



## halbrechts2 (27. Oktober 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ich nochmal,
> 
> da ja keiner reagiert hat, fährt denn nun jemand am Samstag im Kellerswald die Hobbyroute mit?
> 
> ...


 
würd mir das als Alternative tatsächlich überlegen, jedoch scheiss Lager am Viergelenker und somit Materialproblem

Wir fahren mal bei Start Ziel vorbei am Samstag.

Gruss in die alte Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (27. Oktober 2011)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> macht Ihr mal die Tour am Sonntag, siehe doodle, hatte auch kurz das thema mit Steffen wegen meinem ausgebrochenen Lagersitz besprochen.Bin dann wieder für die gesamte KW ein "Fahnenflüchtiger", deshalb Samstag kurze Tour mit Falko und ab Sonntag früh arbeiten in HH
> 
> viel Spass



dann mal gutes Gelingen, beim Klären des Lagersitzschadens....


ansonsten lasse ich die Abstimmung noch bis heute Abend laufen, sieht aber nach Boddenrunde mit Start ab Ribnitz aus

Teffpunkt wäre wohl hier recht günstig:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.244994,+12.423082&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&hl=de&ie=UTF8&z=19&iwloc=A

Start: 10 Uhr moderates Tempo, ca. 80 km flach
Einkehr z.B. in Wieck oder Zingst


----------



## MarNe (27. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...sieht aber nach Boddenrunde mit Start ab Ribnitz aus
> 
> Teffpunkt wäre wohl hier recht günstig:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.244994,+12.423082&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&hl=de&ie=UTF8&z=19&iwloc=A
> ...


 
Auf der Gästewiese!  Drollig. 


Wer bringt mich dorthin?


----------



## skinny63 (27. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Auf der Gästewiese!  Drollig.
> 
> 
> Wer bringt mich dorthin?



Freud'scher Verleser oder wie?
Der Parkplatz ist an der Gänsewiese 

hmm, hinbringen ...... moment mal ..... Glaskugel.....

sie sagt: Frag die Tigerkralle!


----------



## MarNe (27. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Freud'scher Verleser oder wie?
> Der Parkplatz ist an der Gänsewiese
> 
> hmm, hinbringen ...... moment mal ..... Glaskugel.....
> ...


 
Gänsewiese!  Ist ja noch drolliger!  

@Tiger: Bringst du mich zur Gänsewiese?

Vielen Dank

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja kann ich machen. Treffen bei Aral wie Sonntag, oder eine Abfahrt weiter bei PC-Spezialist ... da ist noch ne Tanke, Shell oder so, weiss grad nicht wie die heisst, an der Hauptstrasse Richtung Bentwisch. Suchs Dir aus.

Falls noch jemand aus Rostock mit will, bitte hier vorher Bescheid sagen. Ich habe Platz für 5 Mitradler + Bikes, mich eingeschlossen


----------



## MarNe (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke schön.  Und ich entscheide mich für 
- and the Winner is - 





TigersClaw schrieb:


> eine Abfahrt weiter bei PC-Spezialist ... da ist noch ne Tanke, Shell oder so, weiss grad nicht wie die heisst, an der Hauptstrasse Richtung Bentwisch.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2011)

Geht okay, dann 9:15 am Sonntag bei PC-Spezialist.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.097...&spn=0.009752,0.027874&num=1&t=m&vpsrc=6&z=16


----------



## MarNe (27. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.097...&spn=0.009752,0.027874&num=1&t=m&vpsrc=6&z=16


 
Is gut. Kenn ich. Bis - ähm Sa. oder So? Ich mag jetzt nicht nachschauen...bin schwer am arbeiten...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag, steht doch oben


----------



## MarNe (27. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag, steht doch oben


 
ICH WEIß! 

Bin total versprengt, es geht ja nun langsam auf'n Feierabend zu. Ich rede und rede - mir den Mund fusselig...*hach* Ich möchte JETZT gerne  und wie die Isländer, alles totschweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (27. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Hauptsache im Nov.  zur Rügentour.....



Was, wann, wo?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2011)

Infos zur Rügentour gibts, wenn ein Termin feststeht 

Sonntag erstmal Boddenrunde.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (28. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand aus Rostock mit will, bitte hier vorher Bescheid sagen. Ich habe Platz für 5 Mitradler + Bikes, mich eingeschlossen



Wenn mein Schutzblechheld wieder mit darf, lass ich mich gerne mitnehmen


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann sei Sonntag einfach beim PC Spezi.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

so Tourvorschlag für Sonntag:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dsboomkmpkyenact

dadurch entfällt die Einkehrmöglichkeit in Wieck, ob in Zingst Pasta verfügbar ist, müssen wir mal schauen....

also besser "Notration" einpacken

gute Ideen zur Streckenvariation sind gern gesehen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2011)

schön fast 90km...naja und ohne lange Pause wird es wenigstens nicht sooo kalt

gruss

(danke für deine mühe skinny)


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schön fast 90km...naja und ohne lange Pause wird es wenigstens nicht sooo kalt
> 
> gruss
> 
> (danke für deine mühe skinny)



Pausen machen wir eh nach Befinden 

... und keine Ursache

achso, die Strecke ist ein bißchen "experimentell", vor allem was den Verlauf im Nationalpark anbelangt, da müssen wir halt schauen, wo fahren/laufen gestattet ist und Spass macht

Weiterhin dürfen sich die werten Mitfahrer schon mal Gedanken machen, was wir zum Jahresabschluß machen und wer bereit ist, dies zu organisieren....


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> achso, die Strecke ist ein bißchen "experimentell", vor allem was den Verlauf im Nationalpark anbelangt, da müssen wir halt schauen, wo fahren/laufen gestattet ist und Spass macht


 
Die von Dir durch den Nationalpark angelegte Strecke ist der ausgewiesene Radweg über die Betonplatten, und da es im Nationalpark ist sollten wohl kaum Experimente möglich sein. Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit einer Gruppe abseits der erlaubten Wege im Wald zu fahren - es geht zwar noch ein bisschen was, die Ranger werden aber sicherlich nicht erfreut sein... Ansonsten eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke- fahrtechnisch unspektakulär, perfekt fürs Crossrad.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Weiterhin dürfen sich die werten Mitfahrer schon mal Gedanken machen, was wir zum Jahresabschluß machen und wer bereit ist, dies zu organisieren....



Na ist doch klar: Spanferkeln in der Froschklause, nachdem es letztes Jahr nicht geklappt hat. Über den Termin sollten wir uns zeitig einig werden. Das Organisieren übernehme ich gerne. Aber die Beteiligung sollte etwas besser sein als letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Die von Dir durch den Nationalpark angelegte Strecke ist der ausgewiesene Radweg über die Betonplatten, und da es im Nationalpark ist sollten wohl kaum Experimente möglich sein. Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit einer Gruppe abseits der erlaubten Wege im Wald zu fahren - es geht zwar noch ein bisschen was, die Ranger werden aber sicherlich nicht erfreut sein... Ansonsten eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke- fahrtechnisch unspektakulär, perfekt fürs Crossrad.



erst mal danke für Deine Hinweise, es besteht zumindest meinerseits auch gar keine Absicht, im Nationalpark die Wege zu verlassen

und experimentell bezog sich eher darauf, dass ich an einigen Stellen noch nicht unterwegs war, dann wissen die anderen schon, worauf sie sich einrichten können

@Tiger: auch kreative Vorschläge zum Jahresabschluß sollten eine Chance bekommen...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> auch kreative Vorschläge zum Jahresabschluß sollten eine Chance bekommen...



Mittags Spanferkeln und dann nach Bastorf zum Kaffee, kreativ genug?


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mittags Spanferkeln und dann nach Bastorf zum Kaffee, kreativ genug?



wie soll ich es sagen?

3 x nein 

wir reden Sonntag darüber


----------



## MarNe (28. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mittags Spanferkeln und dann nach Bastorf zum Kaffee, kreativ genug?


 
Spannferkel, Bastdorf, Kaffee u. Kuchen? Holla die Waldfee.
Spannferkel, ------------, Bauch festhalten ------ mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren.


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Spannferkel, Bastdorf, Kaffee u. Kuchen? Holla die Waldfee.
> Spannferkel, ------------, Bauch festhalten ------ mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren.



ich schätze mal, der Tiger hat glatt noch den Fitnessteller im Quellental vergessen 

Start und Ziel sicher an der Trotzenburg, alles klar


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. Oktober 2011)

gibts für die Jahresendtour schon einen fixen Termin?

Kulturell ist ja alles gesagt!

Ausser dem notwendigen Glühwein danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, der Tiger hat glatt noch den Fitnessteller im Quellental vergessen



Na wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben


----------



## MS1980 (28. Oktober 2011)

wie wer's denn mit Spanferkel jagen durch den Wohld ...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2011)

Wer macht denn das Spanferkel? Bei wem lohnt sich das Schlachten am meissten?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Oktober 2011)

an mir is ja nix dran, ich bin raus ...


----------



## MarNe (28. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer macht denn das Spanferkel? Bei wem lohnt sich das Schlachten am meissten?




Hm, ich habe ja festgestellt  das Sport bei mir rein rechnerisch durchaus zweifelhaft ist, wenn er jedes Mal einen  Hunger erzeugt, der um 1 Kalorie über dem Kalorienverbrauch liegt. So. Und nu?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2011)

und ich gehe als Ferkel auch net durch

MarNe da gehts dir ja wie mir...aber ne Lösung habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer macht denn das Spanferkel? Bei wem lohnt sich das Schlachten am meissten?



 Überlegt doch noch mal, wer beim Spanferkelessen war, weiß, dass es sich um junge, lange noch nicht ausgewachsene Tiere handelt....

ich bin raus....


----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2011)

Mit Euch zu fahren, kann ja ganz schön gefährlich sein.


----------



## MS1980 (29. Oktober 2011)

bis Weihnachten is es noch ungefährlich ...


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Oktober 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> fährt denn nun jemand am Samstag im Kellerswald die Hobbyroute mit?
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=19386&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


 
Hi Sebastian, war doch nett, oder?! Am Nachmittag kam dann auch noch die Sonne raus, das war dann aber schon in Schwerin.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich konnte doch nicht, ich war auch erst heute um ~01:00Uhr zuhause


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Macht nix. Du hättest es eh nicht gepackt. Es wurden ziemlich genau 90kg, mit irrsinniger Steigung von irgendwas um die 100hm.

Irgendwo im Wald ist uns sogar ein lustiger IBCler entgegen gekommen. Er sah allerdings etwas lustlos aus, könnte daran gelegen haben das er alleine unterwegs war 

Jedenfalls nette Runde mit netten Mitfahrern bei zeitweise ziemlich netten Wetter 

Paar Fotos gibts auch noch, aber später, jetzt erstmal Badewanne.


----------



## skinny63 (30. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Macht nix. Du hättest es eh nicht gepackt. Es wurden ziemlich genau 90kg, mit irrsinniger Steigung von irgendwas um die 100hm.
> 
> Paar Fotos gibts auch noch, aber später, jetzt erstmal Badewanne.



@tiger: 90 kg ??? aber nur mit Rucksack
Fotos gibt es gleich:


 

 


 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 

 



etwas nachbearbeitet, obwohl mir die Stimmung auf dem Original besser gefällt


----------



## Cad2 (30. Oktober 2011)

oh der tiger mal mit dem zaskar?! wie kommts denn dazu? nicht zu unbequem?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

90kg kommen ganz gut hin, aber ich meinte natürlich 90km 

Das Zaskar deshalb: das Marathon ist zerlegt und steht zum Verkauf, und das Sanction wäre für so eine Flachlandtour des etwas überdimensioniert. Also zurück zu meinen Wurzeln und rauf aufs Hardtail. Unbequem wars nicht direkt, aber bin inzwischen schon etwas Fully-verwöhnt


----------



## Cad2 (30. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> bin inzwischen schon etwas Fully-verwöhnt



genau das meinte ich ja 
aber war ja für die tour fast perfekt. das Marathon hätte ja auch super gepasst.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ja (hoffentlich) bald wieder ein leichtes Tourenfully


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. Oktober 2011)

geile Bilder, der Neid bricht durch nach halben Tag in Messehallen!

Gestern wenigstens den Whold mit Falko gerockt!

Rennen war schon vorbei gegen 13.00 Uhr.Wir waren wohl zu spät dran

bis demnächst


----------



## Lory (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich melde mich zurück.
Was habe ich mitgebracht:
In meinen Augen einen der schönsten Singletrails auf denen sich ein Stollenreifen wohlfühlen kann.












Kurz genießen 

------------------------------

Eine schöne Tour hattet ihr. 90km mit 90kg 

Gibt es für morgen was?

Greetz Lory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Welcome back Lory. Morgen Rennrad ab Gü, 9 Uhr, 80km über Hro


----------



## Lory (30. Oktober 2011)

Tigersclaw schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Rennrad ab Gü, 9 Uhr, 80km über Hro


Uii,
na das ist mir zu früh. Da komm ich noch nicht hinterher...., wegen der Zeitumstellung


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (31. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Macht nix. Du hättest es eh nicht gepackt. Es wurden ziemlich genau 90kg, mit irrsinniger Steigung von irgendwas um die 100hm.




Also die 90km hätt ich ja noch geschafft, allerdings war ich die Steigungen im Wohld nicht gewöhnt.

hm = steht eigentlich wofür?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2011)

Hm = Höhenmetet, quasi die insgesamt gefahrene Steigung.


----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Skinny63: super Bilder die genau das zeigen wie die Tour war ... hammer ...

obwohl ich zum Schluß wirklich sehr ausgelaugt war, war es mal wieder super, das war meine längste Tour,die ich jeh gefahren bin, und denn in der Zeit ... (lob na mich )

in diesen Sinne nochmal danke an Steffen und Maik, das sie mich die letzten km mitgezogen haben ...

ich habe auch noch paar bilder,aber leider net so spannend wie die von Andreas ....  da muß ich noch üben ...


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Fotos. Ich hab mir heute nochmal mim Kumpel meine Testrunde gegeben:

Güstrow-Schwaan-Rostock-Kronskamp-Güstrow, 80km Rennrad, gefahren in 2:48, also kein doller Schnitt. Ich habe eindeutig Traingsrückstand ... bin allerdings auch nur 6-gängig gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (1. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> obwohl ich zum Schluß wirklich sehr ausgelaugt war, war es mal wieder super, das war meine längste Tour,die ich jeh gefahren bin, und denn in der Zeit ... (lob na mich )



na denn das LOB zuerst, aber es wird eh keiner zurückgelassen... (hoffe ich jedenfalls immer  )

so, da es gerade so gut tourt...

Vorschlag für kommendes WE (Tag muss noch gefunden werden)

Schlösserrunde mal anders:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tdgecggngmmcbvgb

Abfahrt sollte dann 10 Uhr sein, Strecke ist am PC entworfen, also zum großen Teil nicht bekannt (experimentell )


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2011)

wir sind leider in Hamburg ...


----------



## MarNe (3. November 2011)

Hm.  Wenn Mitfahrgelegenheit von HRO nach Kuchelmiß, dann wäre auch ich dabei.


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hm.  Wenn Mitfahrgelegenheit von HRO nach Kuchelmiß, dann wäre auch ich dabei.



also Butter bei den Fischen !

*TOURAUFRUF*

Start Sonntag 9:20 ab ARAL Tanke Tessiner Straße oder eben 10 Uhr in Wilsen (Kuchelmiß _WICHTIG_)

außer Marne, biete ich noch einen weiteren Mitfahrplatz an

Strecke ist jetzt auf 86 km optimiert, kann zur Not abgekürzt werden

Versorgung unterwegs unklar, da Strecke größtenteils unbekannt, also im Zweifel selbst mitbringen

gefahren wird so, dass alle mitkommen...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*



Dabei


----------



## MarNe (3. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> also Butter bei den Fischen !
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Start Sonntag 9:20 ab ARAL Tanke Tessiner Straße


 
Hach - Vielen Dank du!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2011)

@skinny die tour klingt wieder sehr gut...aber ich muß ja arbeiten...


----------



## Cad2 (3. November 2011)

hab auch schon was anderes vor und die kondi reicht wohl nicht ganz. wieviel hm sollen es denn ca. werden?


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> hab auch schon was anderes vor und die kondi reicht wohl nicht ganz. wieviel hm sollen es denn ca. werden?



Leicht wellig, gpsies behauptet ca. 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2011)

hallo,

habt ihr vielleicht ne tip für ne Shorts-Baggy-Hose

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2011)

Eine was? )


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habt ihr vielleicht ne tip für ne Shorts-Baggy-Hose
> 
> gruss



Mavic Stratos
Ansonsten mal Lory nach Sugoi fragen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Eine was? )


 
na ne kurze weite Hose

Danke!


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2011)

die Mavic ist wirklich Top, hatte ich ja auch zur Tour an, Skinny63 meinte es gibt sie auch in schwarz oder dunkel ...

und das gute an ihr ist, da sie strecht, und somit keine nächte am Ars... aufgehen können ...

allerdings nicht billig


----------



## Cad2 (4. November 2011)

die Gore bike Alp Oder so ähnlich ist auch super


----------



## skinny63 (4. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Leicht wellig, gpsies behauptet ca. 500



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lfprhczqrwjqyuba, so das der letzte Stand der Tourplanung für Sonntag

wenn alles klappt, kann man in Jabel einkehren:
http://www.zur-eibe.de/

ungefähr bei km 50


----------



## skinny63 (4. November 2011)

und den Ball mal weiter nach vorne geworfen:

*TOURAUFRUF*

zu Rügen Südost, Start 09:30 besser vorher

ca. 85 - 90 km in teils welligem Gelände

Helmpflicht + Lampe sinnvoll (es zieht sich)

abstimmen könnt Ihr hier:
http://www.doodle.com/prcy695wmekrzhuy

Strecke könnte diese sein:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rnfzqjlwgagvkmzw

 Eintragen, hopp hopp


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2011)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Ich werde nur alle 10 Jahre mal krank, und diese 10 Jahre sind wohl grad wieder um. Viel Spass morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (5. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen raus. Ich werde nur alle 10 Jahre mal krank, und diese 10 Jahre sind wohl grad wieder um. Viel Spass morgen.


 
dito nach Rückkehr Barcelona kleine "spanische Grippe" im Gepäck gehabt.

kurier mich.

viel Spass morgen


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2011)

liege auch flach ... 

Rügen Runde bin ich auch leider nicht dabei, am 19/20 ten haben schwiegereltern Hochzeitstag und denn kommen wir erst in 3 wochen wieder nach hause ....


----------



## MarNe (6. November 2011)

@TigersClaw, halbrechts2 und MS1980: gute Besserung!


----------



## Lory (6. November 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> habt ihr vielleicht ne tip für ne Shorts-Baggy-Hose
> 
> gruss



Noch ein kleiner Hosennachtrag. 
Die Sugoi RSX ist eher was für die Winterfigur, 

Viel Spass euch heute auf der Platte 
(Seid wohl nur noch zu zweit?)

Lory


----------



## skinny63 (6. November 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hosennachtrag.
> Die Sugoi RSX ist eher was für die Winterfigur,
> 
> Viel Spass euch heute auf der Platte
> ...



Sugoi RSX: da ich ja fast das ganze Jahr Winterfigur habe, hat es auch heute gepasst 

zu Zweit? ja klar, habt Ihr schön was verpasst
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/126895253

Bilder folgen jetzt:


----------



## skinny63 (7. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> und den Ball mal weiter nach vorne geworfen:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> ...



Sieht ja nun im Moment nach 20.11. aus, ich werde die Umfrage am kommenden Freitag schließen, dann kann man immer noch dazustoßen.

Es bleibt dann Zeit, über Fahrgemeinschaften und Streckenwahl zu plauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (7. November 2011)

jo,

Dank sinopret+Reizklima Spazieren gehts auch gesundh. aufwärts.

Danke für die Wünsche!

Denkt mal an eine Terminfindung Jahresabschlusstour(siehe Intressengem. MB MV)


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. November 2011)

also das mit dem Termin Jahresabschluss war an mir vorbei gegangen!

Vergesst die IG Seite!

17.12.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2011)

Schöne Fotos von der verpassten Schlösserunde.

Was liegt eigentlich für kommenden Sonntag an? Kleine Seniteller-Runde, 9:15 Uhr
Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof? Gaaaaanz langsames Tempo, wir fahren
Winterpokal, das heisst die (möglichst lange) Zeit ist das Ziel 

Für Mitglieder des MTB-Team MV ist diese Veranstaltung Pflicht. Xaser darf dann 
mit Mutti-Rad fahren


----------



## Cad2 (8. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos von der verpassten Schlösserunde.
> 
> Was liegt eigentlich für kommenden Sonntag an? Kleine Seniteller-Runde, 9:15 Uhr
> Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof? Gaaaaanz langsames Tempo, wir fahren
> ...



wenn wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MarNe (8. November 2011)

Wie und wo und überhaupt trage ich meine heutigen 30min ein? Hm! Gestern ging es doch auch! Wieso sehe ich DAS nicht: "Neuer Eintrag" oder was auch immer darauf hinweist, wo ich meine heutige Zeit eintragen kann? Das ist nicht lustig! 


*och nee* S'geht nicht!


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gaaaaanz langsames Tempo, wir fahren
> Winterpokal, das heisst die (möglichst lange) Zeit ist das Ziel
> 
> Für Mitglieder des MTB-Team MV ist diese Veranstaltung Pflicht.


 
was ist Winterpokal und wieso Pflicht - Veranstaltung?

gruß Marko


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2011)

Marlene, schau mal links oben, oder hier:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/entries/add


----------



## MarNe (8. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Marlene, schau mal links oben, oder hier:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/entries/add



Oh Gott! Da links! Ja, danke! Tzzz...


----------



## skinny63 (8. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was ist Winterpokal und wieso Pflicht - Veranstaltung?
> 
> gruß Marko



Tiger meint das WP-Team "MTB-MV", also locker bleiben, ist nur eine Motivation, um im Winter hinterm Ofen vorzukrauchen.


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

ok, danke ...  morgen sind wir wieder in Kölzow, werde denn auch wieder bissl mit dem bike rumradeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2011)

Marko wie lange biste dort? Donnerstag kleiner Nightride?


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

auf nen Nightride hätte ich auch mal lust,aber unser Auto geht Donnerstag in die Werkstatt zum Service und denn haben wir keins 

wo sollte der denn sein?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2011)

Morgen = Donnerstag 10.11. Nightride. Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr an der Kirche in Kölzow. 
Das Tempo wird eher gemässigt sein, Fahrzeit maximal 2 Stunden.

Wer Lampe und Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, bitte hier zeitnah Bescheid sagen.
Ich könnte ein paar Leute aus Rostock mitnehmen, mögliche Abholtstation dafür
wäre die Aral-Tanke in Brinkmannsdorf, 17:15 Uhr bis spätestens 17:30 Uhr sollten
wir von dort losdüsen.

Für WP-Fahrer natürlich Pflicht, Lory, Skinny, MarNe und Xaser
natürlich, mach endlich Dein Citybike klar


----------



## Cad2 (9. November 2011)

bin wohl für Sonntag raus. Da bin ich wohl grad auf dem Rückweg nach hause. Bin erst abends zuhaus


----------



## skinny63 (9. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Morgen = Donnerstag 10.11. Nightride. Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr an der Kirche in Kölzow.
> Das Tempo wird eher gemässigt sein, Fahrzeit maximal 2 Stunden.
> 
> Wer Lampe und Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, bitte hier zeitnah Bescheid sagen.
> ...




Streckenvorschläge für morgen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hloyfbfxbqequbeu

oder

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bkzjplkzfdyovzxz

1. Strecke wird mit 2h wohl knapp


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. November 2011)

ich könnt auch.

denke die "spanische Grippe" ist fast aus dem Weg geräumt.

Kölzow Zentrum/Kirche Treff

bis dann


----------



## MS1980 (9. November 2011)

ich bin leider raus ... muß morgen mit zur Schwägerin, beim Umzug helfen ...


----------



## Lory (9. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen = Donnerstag 10.11. Nightride. Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr an der Kirche in Kölzow.
> Das Tempo wird eher gemässigt sein, Fahrzeit maximal 2 Stunden.
> 
> Wer Lampe und Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, bitte hier zeitnah Bescheid sagen.
> ...



Da bin ich raus. Das schaff ich zeitlich nicht. 

Am Samstag Abend wäre ich für einen NR bereit. Nix dickes 1 -2 Stunden.
Strecke wäre wohl so  Pölchower Wald und Fahrenholzer Holz. Muss ich aber auch als experimentell einstufen, da ich lange nicht da war.
Wer hat Zeit und kommt mit?

Sonntag bin ich für 2 Stunden im Wohld dabei.

Greetz Lory


----------



## MarNe (9. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Morgen = Donnerstag 10.11. Nightride. Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr an der Kirche in Kölzow.
> Das Tempo wird eher gemässigt sein, Fahrzeit maximal 2 Stunden.
> 
> Wer Lampe und Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, bitte hier zeitnah Bescheid sagen.
> ...



Ich kann auch nicht. Muss bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (10. November 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus. Das schaff ich zeitlich nicht.
> 
> Greetz Lory



Da MS1980 raus ist, können wir auch woanders fahren, so dass es für Lory passt. Brauche nur rechtzeitig Bescheid wegen Klamotten + Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2011)

Soll mir recht sein. Kleine Wohld-Runde?


----------



## skinny63 (10. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein. Kleine Wohld-Runde?



Also Vorschlag: bis 16:00 Rückmeldung, ob Fahrenholz/Wohld-Runde ab Stäbelow (mit Start 18:00) 

ansonsten 18.00 Start in Kölzow


----------



## skinny63 (10. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Also Vorschlag: bis 16:00 Rückmeldung, ob Fahrenholz/Wohld-Runde ab Stäbelow (mit Start 18:00)
> 
> ansonsten 18.00 Start in Kölzow



*Rückmeldung von lory, er schafft es bis 18 Uhr Stäbelow*

Treffpunkt an der Feierscheune Plattenweg
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.040933,12.042965&hl=de&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=16


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *Rückmeldung von lory, er schafft es bis 18 Uhr Stäbelow*
> 
> Treffpunkt an der Feierscheune Plattenweg
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.040933,12.042965&hl=de&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=16


 
sagt mir was ich komm zur Feierscheune um 18.00


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2011)

Prima, dann sind wir mindestens zu viert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (10. November 2011)

dat war gud,

Dank an die "Beleuchter"+Guide


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2011)

Stimmt, hat Spass gemacht, besonders die zahlreichen Schleifchen


----------



## fighter25 (11. November 2011)

Hi ihr lieben 
Ich sehe, ich hattet am 10. ein Radtreffen... Schade, da bin ich wohl genau einen tag zu spät 

Komme auch aus Rostock, bin 25 Jahre alt und würd auch gern mal mit ein paar Profis umhertouren, sonst hat immer keiner so richtig Lust, sich die Misere mit mir anzutun 

Veranstaltet ihr sowas denn öfter?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2011)

Eigentlich fast jedes WE.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: kommenden Sonntag kleine Seniteller-Runde, das heisst Wohld bis maximal Kellerswald. 

Start: 9:15 Uhr an der Trotzenburg in Rostock, oder 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin.

Wer da ist, wird mitgenommen. Wer nicht da ist, verpasst eine schöne Tour


----------



## skinny63 (11. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Eigentlich fast jedes WE.
> 
> Nochmal zur Erinnerung: kommenden Sonntag kleine Seniteller-Runde, das heisst Wohld bis maximal Kellerswald.
> 
> ...



ich versuche dann mal, mich um 9:15 @trotzenburg einzureihen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2011)

Prima, ich werde auch von dort aus starten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. November 2011)

hallo,

ich schaffe es leider nicht, werde aber mit unseren Nachbarn aus Polen fahren, freue mich auf Rügen und hoffe das Wetter hält war heute ja schon schön kalt

gruss


----------



## MarNe (11. November 2011)

So. Für Rügen bin ich gewappnet. Und für all die kommenden Nachtfahrten. Ich habe in eine, für meine Ansprüche, gute Fahrradlampe investiert und hoffe damit das leidige Thema Beleuchtung abgeschlossen zu haben. 

Firma: Busch und Müller, Ixon IQ Speed
10 Stunden mit 50Lux
50 Stunden mit 10Lux

Das sollte genügen. 

Angenehmen Abend.


----------



## MS1980 (12. November 2011)

die wollte ich mir vielleicht auch holen, hast du sie schon benutzt im Wald?
bei Youtube habe ich mir solch test angeschaut und da war sie eigentlich ganz gut

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63hxD5GzAHA"]5 Lampen im Akku-Beleuchtungstest 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und der Preis stimmt ...

die anderen sind aber auch echt HELL ...


----------



## MarNe (12. November 2011)

Hi, die Lampe hab ich noch nicht getestet. Vielleicht mal heute abend. Aber spätestens Mittwoch zur Feierabendrunde. Da ich in der dunklen Jahreszeit eh vorwiegend Straße fahren werde, war ich nicht so sehr darauf erpicht eine Lampe zu kaufen, die einen Wald taghell erleuchtet.  Wenn ich im Wald fahren sollte, dann eh nur auf den Hauptwegen und dafür sollte diese Lampe ausreichen. Mir ging es auch um die Beleuchtungsdauer, da ich bisher immer nach max 1h, bei meiner alten Lampe den Akku wechseln musste, wenn das mal reichte.  Das hat genervt. Und nun habe ich 10h gleichbleibende Leuchtkraft und muss mir daher keine Sorgen mehr machen wie ich nach Hause komme, wenn ich mal alleine fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. November 2011)

ich hatte damals die mirage und die hat bei voller Leistung ca.3,5h gehalten. meine jetztige Sigma Ellipsoid(oder so ähnlich) die hält auch ordentlich,jedoch ist sie net gerade hell ...

welche Lampen hat der Rest von den Bikern so, oder was könnt ihr empfehlen für die nächste Tour,wird ja wieder schnell dunkel abends ...

Helm oder Lenker,oder beides?

was ist wichtiger Lux,Lumen oder watt? das bringt ein schon dolle durch einander...

die tesla von Steffen habe ich schon gesehen , und Andres soll ja auch ne extrem helle haben , ne Lupine?


----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich hatte damals die mirage und die hat bei voller Leistung ca.3,5h gehalten. meine jetztige Sigma Ellipsoid(oder so ähnlich) die hält auch ordentlich,jedoch ist sie net gerade hell ...
> 
> welche Lampen hat der Rest von den Bikern so, oder was könnt ihr empfehlen für die nächste Tour,wird ja wieder schnell dunkel abends ...
> 
> ...



was ist wichtiger? gute Frage, sie sollte zu deinen Bedürfnissen passen
RR-Fahren ist ja kein Thema bei Dir, da reicht aus meiner Sicht ne weniger helle Lampe, dafür lieber StvO-Konform.

Zwischen Lupine Tesla und Piko würde ich mich derzeit für Piko entscheiden, aus meiner Sicht auch derzeit P-/L-Sieger. 

Manch einer mag auch die China-Böller. Ich nicht, möchte aber keine Diskussion hier anfangen, warum. Weil es aus der Bahn laufen könnte.


----------



## MS1980 (12. November 2011)

für die Stadt habe ich ja die sigma, da reicht sie,aber auf Trail Touren ist sie zu schwach ...

was ist denn aus eurer Sicht besser, ne Helmlampe oder eine für'n Lenker?

bei Helm hätte ich immer bedenken,das mal nen Ast zu tief hängt und denn zag,jedoch zeigt ne Lenkerlampe nur dahin wo man lenkt,also vielleicht doch beides ...

die Lupine Modelle sind doch nicht gerade billig ...


----------



## stubenhocker (12. November 2011)

Am Rad meiner Frau ist die Ixon, die ist für überwiegend Stadtfahrten völlig ausreichend, ich hatte sie testweise mal für eine Geländefahrt, dafür hats mir nicht gereicht. Leuchtweite und-Kegel sind m.M. nicht ausreichend um den Weg bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten weit/hell genug auszuleuchten. 
Ich habe seit einigen Monaten eine Lampe von magicshine (http://www.speedwareshop.de/Beleuchtung/Magicshine-MJ-808-NEUE-VERSION::757.html?refID=11) und bin mit der super zufrieden. Ist zwar ein "Chinaböller", mich störts nicht (ich lasse den Akku aber auch nicht unbeaufsichtigt laden). Voher hatte ich 3 Jahre lang eine DX, die hats aber irgendwann entschärft. 
Helm- oder Lenkermontage? Letzteres!

Alex


----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> für die Stadt habe ich ja die sigma, da reicht sie,aber auf Trail Touren ist sie zu schwach ...
> 
> was ist denn aus eurer Sicht besser, ne Helmlampe oder eine für'n Lenker?
> 
> ...



Wenn du nen Ast in Helmhöhe so triffst, dass die Lampe kaputt geht, hast du wahrscheinlich noch andere Probleme .....

Zum Trails fahren tendiere ich eher zur helmmontage...

Ansonsten mal die Freds im technikteil studieren, da kann man zumindest Tendenzen ablesen. Also Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Beschaffungskonzepte. Technisch nehmen sich die Modelle in den gleichen Leistungsklassen vermutlich nicht so sehr viel.


----------



## zarea (12. November 2011)

Ich werde morgen in Parkentin dazu stoßen.


----------



## MarNe (12. November 2011)

Ich nicht. Mache eine Mädelsrunde. Würde sie ja gerne mithinzunehmen, aber das, was ich mit euch so fahre, ist für sie etwas zu anspruchsvoll, noch. Technisch gesehen. Ausser Kellerswald. Aber, ich rufe sie morgen früh nochmal an, vielleicht hat sie ja doch Lust. Ansonsten trifft man sich vielleicht im Quelltal. Beim schmausen! 

Gute Nacht! Und, falls man sich morgen nicht sehen sollte, viel Spaß bei eurer Runde! 

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2011)

Wir fahren doch eh langsam, ist doch Winterpokal


----------



## Lory (13. November 2011)

Und die eine oder andere knifflige Stelle kann Frau und Mann auch umfahren.

Zieht euch warm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. November 2011)

Hat gut geschafft die Runde heute & schön war's

und davon ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2011)

moin,

joar schöne Bilder

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder, schönes Wetter, schöne Tour, nette Begleitung und Miss Piggy war lecker, was will man mehr


----------



## MS1980 (13. November 2011)

tolle Bilder, und ich war net dabei ...

ich war samstag in den Recknitzwiesen, habe dort das Wetter genossen bei einer schönen Tour ...


----------



## MarNe (14. November 2011)

Die Tour wird nochmal zu meinen Sonntags-Lieblingsausflügen. Macht viel Spaß. Danke. 

Und Skinny, immer wieder sehr schöne Fotos dabei. 

Angenehmen Tag wünsche ich.

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (15. November 2011)

*TOURAUFRUF*

zu Rügen Südost, Start 09:30 @Neukamp, Parkplatz Nautilus am 20.November, 

Einkehr unterwegs unklar, daher Verpflegung besser mitnehmen

ca. 90 km in teils welligem Gelände

Helmpflicht + Lampe sinnvoll (es zieht sich)

Lory hat den Kurs noch optimiert, wird er sicher bereitstellen 

Fahrgemeinschaften ab HRO & GÜ sind gebildet, Rest müssten wir noch klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (15. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> Lory hat den Kurs noch optimiert, wird er sicher bereitstellen



Rügen Süd

Done. 

Im Anhang der Track für die Freunde des elektronischen Helferleins.


----------



## skinny63 (16. November 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Rügen Süd
> 
> Done.
> 
> Im Anhang der Track für die Freunde des elektronischen Helferleins.



Supi, die Vorfreude steigt

und für morgen noch kleiner Zwischenschritt:
*TOURAUFRUF*

Mini NR @ Kritzmow oder Güstrow?
ca. 2h gemütlich durch die Dunkelheit cruisen


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2011)

Lory, der Track sieht gut aus.

Wenn morgen NR in Güstrow, dann auf der Wettkampfstrecke, falls jemand sie für das Crossrennen vorab mal fahren möchte 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2011)

Ein paar Fotos von meiner heutigen Solo-Tour:


----------



## Elfriede (16. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Supi, die Vorfreude steigt
> 
> und für morgen noch kleiner Zwischenschritt:
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> ...



Sach mal skinny,

bist du am letzten Sonntag morgens durch den Park beim Stadion gefahren? Falls ja, sorry fürs nicht Grüßen. War mir nicht sicher, wen ich da vor mir habe (zu dick in Fahrradklamotten verpackt).

Gruß Björn


----------



## skinny63 (16. November 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Sach mal skinny,
> 
> bist du am letzten Sonntag morgens durch den Park beim Stadion gefahren? Falls ja, sorry fürs nicht Grüßen. War mir nicht sicher, wen ich da vor mir habe (zu dick in Fahrradklamotten verpackt).
> 
> Gruß Björn



Hi Björn,
das kann gut sein, ich hätte wohl auch zurückgrüßen können 

Und danke für die Formulierung mit den Klamotten 

Wolltest Du Dich für morgen anmelden?


----------



## skinny63 (16. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos von meiner heutigen Solo-Tour:



nette Pics, leider hat sich der Autofokus beim 4. vertan; schade


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. November 2011)

geile Bilder

freu mich auf Sonntag!!


----------



## jensens (17. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir sind grad letztes Wochenende bei fantastischem Wetter(!) wieder den Hochuferwanderweg gefahren (mit elenden Leihbikes). Besonders der Teil zwischen Sellin und Baabe hat's in sich, da übersieht man schnell mal eine Wurzel wenn man etwas Gas gibt, besonders mit dem Laub jetzt.

90 km wären mir persönlich aber zu knackig, wenn, dann würde ich nur einen Teil mitfahren. Leider können wir am Sonntag allerdings nicht dabei sein. Ich hoffe es klappt bald mal!

Für die Facebookler unter Euch:
http://www.facebook.com/WALDREISE?sk=videos
oder:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AbenteuerWaldreise#p/u

Habt nen schönen Ritt!

Schöne Grüße,
Jens


----------



## MarNe (18. November 2011)

Frage. Komme ich mit einem Paar gute, für den Winter deklarierte Überzieher, durch die kalte Jahreszeit? Zum Beispiel von Gore Tex? 

Wünsche einen guten Tag.

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. November 2011)

Antwort: Im Prinzip ja, aber wenn man (oder Frau ) auch im Winter regelmäßig fährt würde ich den Kauf richtiger Winter-Rad-Schuhe empfehlen.


----------



## Cad2 (18. November 2011)

ich habe überschuhe von shimano, die sind ganz gut, schützen aber etwas mehr vor nässe. bei langer tour werden die füsse auch kalt. also wie schon gesagt lieber richtige winterschuhe kaufen!


----------



## Lory (18. November 2011)

Hallo,

die Winterschuhproblematik ist lang und kalt 

Meine Meinung dazu:
Wenn es keine neuen Schuhe sein sollen, dann diese Socken drunter ziehen und diese Überschuhe drüber ziehen.

Wenn es neue Schuhe sein sollen, würde ich auf Cleat verzichten. Obwohl die neuen Schuhe keine Kältebrücke mehr haben sollen (Kälte zieht vom Cleat durch die Sohle zum Fuß). Ich würde einen Wanderschuh nehmen, evtl. schon vorhanden, und ein Flatpedal.

Wenn es neue Schuhe sein sollen, da gibt es viele 
Northwave Celsius
Hier mal ein Beispiel, die sollen wohl ganz gut sein. (Nur mit Cleats zu fahren)

ACHTUNG: Immer die gefühlte Kälte berücksichtigen 

Greetz Lory


----------



## MarNe (18. November 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Winterschuhproblematik ist lang und kalt
> 
> Greetz Lory


 
Ich weiß. 

Aber danke. Tendiere zum Winterschuh. 

Marlene

Korrektur - oder auch nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (18. November 2011)

ich habe gestern mal die Gore Therma Überzieher probiert, sehen super aus und auch dick mit wolle von innen, der sollte auch sehr warm sein,meinte der Verkäufer.

aber jedesmal den Schuh da durch quetschen ist doch nicht so wie ich mir das gedacht habe, denn du mußt auch jedesmal die überschuhe abmachen um den eigenen Schuh aus zuziehen .... fahre ja fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit,und denn jedes mal ...?

ich denke auch,entweder nen richtigen Winterschuh oder Flatpedal, ...aber denn brauch man auch winterfeste Schuhe ...


----------



## skinny63 (18. November 2011)

habe die letzten 3 Jahre den Speci defroster gefahren:
Vorteile: 

hält auch länger Feuchtigkeit stand
ist fix anzuziehen
gibt ein neues Modell, welches wohl dicker gefüttert ist
Nachteile:

Wunder sollte man nicht erwarten, kühlt relativ schnell aus
trotz alukaschierter Sohle, wird wohl relativ viel Wärme über die Kältebrücke Cleat geleitet
relativ teuer, an sich nix für Gelegenheitsfahrer

deshalb für mich:

am MTB Flat mit leichtem Wanderschuh
am RR Sommerschuh (alukaschuierte Einlegesohle) mit dicken Socken und Überschuh
 bei RR Schuhen ggf. Lüftungsöffnungen mit Panzertape abkleben


----------



## MarNe (18. November 2011)

PANZERTAPE!!! Das ist es, worauf ich nicht kam. Ja genau. Danke. 

Und den Defroster hatte ich auch schon in der Hand, hin und her gedreht aber - es gibt ihn halt nur in großen Größen, die Auswahl ist seeeehr spärlich in den, hier in Rostock, ansässigen Bike Läden. Und für Damen so gut wie gar nichts. Nun gut. Ich teste am Sonntag meine Version der "winterfesten Schuhe". Na eigentlich schon morgen früh auf meiner Hausrunde. 

Guten Abend wünsche ich.



skinny63 schrieb:


> habe die letzte 3 Jahre den Speci defroster gefahren:
> Vorteile:
> 
> hält auch länger Feuchtigkeit stand
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2011)

Ich bin die letzten beiden Winter Fiveten Impact gefahren. Wenns zu kalt wurde, halt mit zweiten Paar Socken. Ist halt nix für die Leichtbaufraktion


----------



## MS1980 (18. November 2011)

Lory schrieb:


> Wenn es neue Schuhe sein sollen, da gibt es viele
> Northwave Celsius
> Hier mal ein Beispiel, die sollen wohl ganz gut sein. (Nur mit Cleats zu fahren)
> Greetz Lory


 
hier mal nen Link dafür, der hört sich ganz gut an,aber verdammt viel geld ...

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=18317;page=3;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=0

ich bin letztes Jahr auch mit 2Paar gestrickte Socken von OMA gefahren,aber die Kälte kam trotzdem durch,war nicht schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (18. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> ...(alukaschuierte Einlegesohle)...


Geht auch gut bei MTB Schuhen, um die Kältebrücke etwas zu reduzieren.
Die Einlegesohlen gibt es auch bei Deichmann für nicht so viel Geld.



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal nen Link dafür, der hört sich ganz gut an,aber verdammt viel geld ...
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...58;mid=0;pgc=0



Das ist die "Artic" Version.
Mein Link beinhaltet den Celsius (so auch der Linkname). Die 2010'er Modelle gibt es mittlerweile für 130 - 150 Euro.

Greetz


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. November 2011)

Für die, die mit nach Rügen wollen am Sonntag:


Ich fahr mit dem Bus am Rostock- 3 Nasen plus Bikes würden noch reinpassen...


----------



## skinny63 (18. November 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Für die, die mit nach Rügen wollen am Sonntag:
> 
> 
> Ich fahr mit dem Bus am Rostock- 3 Nasen plus Bikes würden noch reinpassen...



@tantebrisco: geht doch, wenn man im richtigen Fred liest


----------



## zarea (18. November 2011)

@Schuhe:
Ich hab halbhohe Turnschuhe (mehr für Straße als für Sport)
20Euronen Sonderangebot bei K+K Schuhcenter.
Allerdings ohne Klickis.
Und bei dem Preis kann man sich auch noch die ein oder andere Socke dazu leisten. 


@Tiger:
Laut Google dauert es nur 1h 52min, also passte es mit kurz nach 07:00Uhr.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2011)

Jo. Sei ma um 7:00 Uhr bei mir. Wir müssen ja noch umladen und so.


----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2011)

@ Lory:jetzt seh ich's auch, war gestern wohl schon zu spät 




den anderen viel spaß morgen bei der Rügenrunde ... man sieht sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2011)

So wieder zuhause von Rügen. Super wars, teils sogar prima Wetter. Knapp 80km mit gut über 1000hm ... ich bin sowas von am ArXXX 

Fotos kommen, wenn ich wieder genug Kraft zum Treppensteigen habe


----------



## skinny63 (20. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fotos kommen, wenn ich wieder genug Kraft zum Treppensteigen habe



oder jetzt:


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 



schön war's


----------



## halbrechts2 (20. November 2011)

zu hause!

Gab auch noch einen schönen Teller Nudeln mit Fleisch.

Geile Runde!Erste Bilder auch schon drangehängt , ich gestehe mal :an einigen Anstiegen hat ich doch nicht mehr  soviel Zeit(Auge) für diese einmalige Umgebung.

Meine Bilder kommen morgen.

bis demnächst


----------



## zarea (20. November 2011)

Bin auch wieder heil angekommen.
Und Danke den Beteiligten für diese Tour.


----------



## MarNe (21. November 2011)

So, 12 Stunden sind vergangen und ich muss sagen, es war eine schöne Tour. Prima Wetter, viel Natur, viele Impressionen und eine tolle Truppe. Möchte mich dafür bei Euch bedanken, dafür das ich daran teilnehmen darf, für eure Geduld und natürlich für die Mitfahrgelegenheiten, ohne die ich niemals, weit von der Heimat, an den Rand des Wahnsinns kommen würde. So. Und nun lasst Bilder sprechen. Viel Spaß und einen angenehmen Montag!

Marlene 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





Skinny! Wiedermal tolle Fotos! Das eine oder andere nehme ich deswegen gerne mal für den privaten Gebrauch, wenn du damit einverstanden bist. Danke schön.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Wir haben ein Problem: und zwar ist die Froschklause am 17.12. komplett ausgebucht.

Was sagt ihr zum 18.12.? Ich bitte um schnelle Rückmeldung, die Zeit drängt!


----------



## Lory (21. November 2011)

Ich kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## skinny63 (21. November 2011)

Ich (wir) auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Ich zähl mal auf:

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)

Ich habe 10-15 Plätze vorbestellt. Weitere Rückmeldungen sind also erwünscht.


----------



## MarNe (21. November 2011)

Ja, ich bin dabei.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. November 2011)

Moin,

Ich sag mal zu 90% bin ich wieder dabei.

Lg


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N


----------



## MS1980 (21. November 2011)

wir kommen leider zu Weihnachten erst nach Hause, hatte mich schon so gefreut ... 

schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht,

da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen ...   aber die Family ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich zähl mal auf:
> 
> TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
> Lory + Freundin
> ...


 

ich komm auch!

Wie ist das mit Freundin und Frau?Gleich in den Frosch oder Tour normal vorher und dann treffen beim Frosch?

Sonst auch gern +Frau!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Na denn kommste eben spontan rüber. Du bist vielleicht nicht der Einzige aus dem Hamburger Raum


----------



## zarea (21. November 2011)

Gibt es eine Uhrzeit?
Am 18. hätte ich vielleicht Zeit, wenn es nicht so früh ist.




halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Freundin und Frau?


Beide würde ich nicht mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Die Tour startet so 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof, denke ich.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Ahso, wenn Frau sich nicht mit uns im Gelände vergelustigen möchte, muss sie sich halt die Zeit bis dahin vertreiben, zB bei einem längerem Spaziergang im Wohld


----------



## MarNe (21. November 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Zitat von *halbrechts2*
> 
> 
> _Wie ist das mit Freundin und Frau?_
> ...



Tzchichichichiiiii - Zarea!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2011)

Hat jemand ne Idee für kommenden Sonntag? Rügen Enduro? 

Ich tendiere zur Standardrunde, Wohld-Kühlung-Bastorf.


----------



## Tantebrisco (22. November 2011)

Rügen Enduro mhm- mein AM Hardtail will mal wieder raus...

Für die Standartrunde ist mir das fast schon zu langsam-
aber ich bin für jeden Mist zu haben.

Saisonabschluss übrigens auch!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2011)

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N
TanteBrisco

Rügen war mehr als Scherz gedacht, dafür bin ich aktuell einfach nicht fit genug. Aber in der Kühlung ist ein Fully auch nicht verkehrt.

Mal was zum neidisch werden, mein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2011)

@Tigger wer so ne Bikes hat der muß auch nachen Rügen Bike gefällt

mein 29er will auch mal raus Rügen wäre schon

gruss


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. November 2011)

Am 18.  dann mit Spikereifen ;-))


P.S.: ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## jensens (22. November 2011)

Was waren denn so die interessanten Passagen auf Rügen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2011)

auf seite 17 ist ne link von der Tour, sind sie so fast abgefahren...war alles sehr net und teis doch recht schwierig...


----------



## halbrechts2 (22. November 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Tzchichichichiiiii - Zarea!


 

Also kann ich nun beide mitbringen von wegen der Plätze?

@Tiger

geiles Teil, Du passt schon auf dat nix mit den Lagerungen schiefgeht!

Sonntag  bin ich raus runder Geburtstag mit Brunch


----------



## skinny63 (22. November 2011)

Bin Sonntag knapp mit der Zeit 
Würde daher zu recknitzrunde kurz oder Rostocker Heide quick&dirty tendieren


----------



## skinny63 (22. November 2011)

jensens schrieb:


> Was waren denn so die interessanten Passagen auf Rügen?



Binz bis Baabe immer anne Steilküste lang


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2011)

@skinny was heißt denn bei dir kurze Runde? frühe Abfahrt...

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @skinny was heißt denn bei dir kurze Runde? frühe Abfahrt...
> 
> mfg



Zeit von 9-14 Uhr jeweils ab/an Marlow, wäre dann schade für Autofahren zu vergeuden


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N
TanteBrisco
Manni
gnss (Martin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (24. November 2011)

18.12. - bin dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2011)

Prima Obo, Liste aktualisiert:

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N
TanteBrisco
Manni
gnss (Martin)
Obotrit


----------



## halbrechts2 (24. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Prima Obo, Liste aktualisiert:
> 
> TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
> Lory + Freundin
> ...


 halbrechts

ick mach denn mal einen zweiten Anlauf und versuch mich anzumelden, diesmal ohne Frauen!

Und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2011)

Aktualisiert:

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N
TanteBrisco
Manni
gnss (Martin)
Obotrit
halbrechts2


----------



## skinny63 (25. November 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Zeit von 9-14 Uhr jeweils ab/an Marlow, wäre dann schade für Autofahren zu vergeuden



so für die Frühaufsteher am Sonntag 27.11.:

Start um 9 Uhr am Köhlerhof Wiethagen

ca. 45 km flach durch die Rostocker Heide, spätestens 12 Uhr wieder am Köhlerhof

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.184...&spn=0.005154,0.013937&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=17


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)

Und für die Spätaufsteher am Sonntag

10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg, dann Wohld Kellerswald und Rückweg über Ostseeküstenradweg oder so. Lockeres Tempo ohne zeitlichen Stress. Lampe einpacken, für den Fall das uns die Dunkelheit überrascht.


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Problem: und zwar ist die Froschklause am 17.12. komplett ausgebucht.
> 
> Was sagt ihr zum 18.12.? Ich bitte um schnelle Rückmeldung, die Zeit drängt!


 
ich kann auch , juhu ...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)

Bestens, Du alleine oder mit Frau?

TigersClaw + evtl. Freundin
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
5CH0K0MUFF1N
TanteBrisco
Manni
gnss (Martin)
Obotrit
halbrechts2
MS1980

= 16

Ich muss Plätze nachbestellen


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

alleine, ... meine Frau wurde gerade von ner Freundin zum Geburtstag eingeladen,

nur deshalb fahren wir nach Hause ... (gute freundin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. November 2011)

Evtl. bin ich bei der Rövershagenrunde dabei. Isz ja fast um die Ecke


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. November 2011)

Ich fahre die Rövershägerrunde-

noch jemand aus Rostock? Ggf. Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## MarNe (26. November 2011)

Rövershägener Runde. Möge es trocken sein. Nieselregen ist auch noch ok. Ich fahre ab Rostock mit dem Rad hin. Hoffentlich finde ich den Köhlerhof.


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. November 2011)

Fahren wir gemeinsam mit dem Radel hin?

Wenn ja, wo treffen wir uns?

Navi zum hinfinden ließe sich machen;-)


Ahja: Deine Tüte bringe ich Dir mit!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. November 2011)

[quote

Ahja: Deine Tüte bringe ich Dir mit![/quote]

aha wird hier etwa mit Dope gehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (27. November 2011)

Fahren wir gemeinsam hin. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz am Stadthafen, wie auch letztes Mal. Ich wollte gegen 07:45 Uhr los. Damit ich es in Ruhe zum Köhlerhof schaffe, sonst bin ich schon fertig bevor es richtig losgeht. Ist ja mit Gegenwind zu rechnen, oder? 



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Fahren wir gemeinsam mit dem Radel hin?
> 
> Wenn ja, wo treffen wir uns?
> 
> ...


----------



## MarNe (27. November 2011)

Natürlich!  Bester Stoff aus dem Hause Adidas. 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aha wird hier etwa mit Dope gehandelt


----------



## MarNe (2. Dezember 2011)

Putzig! 

Treffen sich zwei Rosinen. Eine mit Helm, die andere ohne. "Wieso hast du einen Helm auf?" fragt die andere Rosine. "Hach" seuft die eine Rosine:  "Ach weiste, ich muss heute noch in Stollen." 

Angenehmen Tag!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2011)




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger ... beide tot ... hahaha )


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich fand den schon lustig ... ich geh auch net gerne im Stollen ...


----------



## skinny63 (2. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich fand den schon lustig ... ich geh auch net gerne im Stollen ...



Euch ist wohl zum warm? Drinnen sitzen und Witzchen aufschreiben....

*Also Sonntag 04.12.2011 09:30 Start @ Parkplatz Vogelpark Marlow
*
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ivlexdbxzsolplaw

flach mit Straße und Feucht-Biotop, also nicht nur Helm sondern auch ggf. wasserresistentes Schuhwerk sinnvoll

keine Einkehr, Rückkehr gegen 12:30


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dank unsanfter Bodenprobe vom letzten Sonntag raus, wie lange, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2011)

na dann mal gute Besserung....oder willst du nur am Intense rumschrauben


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2011)

Am Intense wird erst weitergeschraubt, wenn die näxten Teile da sind, und das kann noc dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2011)

...na auf Teile warten ist ja noch schlimmer


----------



## MarNe (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Guides! Wie komme ich mit dem Rad am besten von Rostock nach Demmin? 

Vielen Dank

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2011)

So:

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=ro...src=6&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=11&via=1,2,3&t=m&z=11

71 km


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich bin damls immer mit dem Bus Gnoien-HRO gefahren und abends mit den Demminer zurück ...

http://www.dvg-demmin.de/htm/pdf/304.pdf

durfte auch paar mal mein Bike mitnehmen, jedoch kannte ich den Fahrer sehr gut,da ich fast 10Jahre gefahren bin ... 

ich würde einfach mal fragen ...

gruß Marko


----------



## zarea (2. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> [...] dank unsanfter Bodenprobe [...]


Klingt nach: "aua". gute Besserung. 


PS. gibts da Einzelheiten ... hat das einer gesehen ... Fotos ... Video?


----------



## donald20 (3. Dezember 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hi Guides! Wie komme ich mit dem Rad am besten von Rostock nach Demmin?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Marlene



Hi Marlene,
ich häng mal eine gpx Aufzeichnung einer Tour ran. Ist nicht die kürzeste Variante, hat mir damals aber Spaß gemacht (Bis auf den Zuckersand, das Problem dürfte sich aber jetzt erledigt haben). In Dargun hatte ich nach einer Pause am Klostercafe kurz vergessen das GPS wieder einzuschalten... der Weg ist aber zu finden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zarea (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi allesamt,

hat irgend jemand diese Woche eine Feierabendrunde geplant?
Mittwoch soll ja noch das beste Wetter sein.  Ich arbeite nämlich gerade in Rostock, und ratet mal was ich dabei hab.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2011)

Is für diese Woche nicht komplett Regenwetter angesacht? Wann könnte Tourstart sein?


----------



## zarea (5. Dezember 2011)

Laut Wetter.net soll Mittwoch kein Regen sein, jedenfalls Mittags bis Abends. Und am wenigsten Wind.
Ich hab aber auch nur das SSP mit, müsste dann auch son bisschen flach sein. 
Ich könnt´ wohl so ab 18:30Uhr. Westlich von Rostock wehre für mich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann auch nur flach aktuell, die Schulter will noch nicht so. Morgen Abend gibts foll gongrede Infos


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur flach aktuell, die Schulter will noch nicht so. Morgen Abend gibts foll gongrede Infos


 
Gute Besserung!

Morgen weg, Freitag erst wieder da.

Cube ist auf Kulanz im BM mit neuem Hinterbau ausgerüstet worden.Der Moritz aus der Werkstatt hat einen guten job gemacht!Bin also wieder fahrbar!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Dezember 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch nur das SSP mit, müsste dann auch son bisschen flach sein. .


 
moin, was für'n SSP haste denn?


----------



## zarea (6. Dezember 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ..., was für'n SSP ....


Bevor jetzt das große schwärmen einsetzt, dissen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/643167


----------



## skinny63 (6. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur flach aktuell, die Schulter will noch nicht so. Morgen Abend gibts foll gongrede Infos



Flach wäre mir auch recht, bin leider auch nicht da. Erst Samstag wieder zurück. 

Sonntag Tour ab ca. 11 Uhr (nach Weihnachtsbaumschlagen)?


----------



## skinny63 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gut, alle im Winterschlaf:

*TOURAUFRUF:*

Sonntag, 11.12.2011 Start 11:00 in Völkshagen (genauer Treffpunkt wird noch ausgemacht) flach ca. 58km, Einkehr in Graal-Müritz möglich

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B93EB63247EDD28775A05544E03A697A?fileId=skdaobrwstdjgzhx

bitte Rückmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (7. Dezember 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Gut, alle im Winterschlaf:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF:*
> 
> ...



leider noch verletzt...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> bitte Rückmeldung



Dabei


----------



## MS1980 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wir,(mein Geist und Ich) unterstützen euch beim Spanferkel jagen und essen erst wieder ...


----------



## MarNe (7. Dezember 2011)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Gut, alle im Winterschlaf:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF:*
> 
> ...



Wenn es ein Hinkommen gibt, und das Wetter nicht ganz so herbstlich ist, obwohl, in'ner Gruppe ist es halb so schlimm, dann werde ich mitkommen. 

Angenehmen Abend.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Wetteraussichten sind gut, kühl aber trocken, und Sonne satt.

Falls jemand aus Rostock abgeholt werden möchte, sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## Obotrit (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi Tiger, erstmal gute Besserung. Ich hoffe es is nix schlimmeres passiert. Haste wenigstens Fotos gemacht? Wird schon wieder. Mir gehts ähnlich - ich saß seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf´m Bock........ Das kann weh tun sach ich Dir.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2011)

Geht langsam wieder, bestimmte Bewegungen sind noch bissl schwierig, und links liegen geht immer noch nicht, aber ansonsten kann ich wieder fast alles machen. Sonntag fahren wir nur Strecke, aber nix anspruchsvollen, das wird gehen, ich muss vorher nur mal testen, ob ich mit Rucksack fahren kann.


----------



## MarNe (8. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus Rostock abgeholt werden möchte, sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid.


 
Ja ich! Und eventuell Nicole. Warte noch auf ihre Zusage.

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2011)

Geht klar. Treffpunkt 10:15 Uhr beim PC-Speci wie bei der Boddenrunde?


----------



## MarNe (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau da. Okay! Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2011)

Also gebongt. Keine Ursache


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2011)

Mein Bike für die Tour am Sonntag ist so gut wie fertig:





)


----------



## skinny63 (8. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Bike für die Tour am Sonntag ist so
> 
> )



poser, da hätte ich auch Schulter-Schmerzen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Dezember 2011)

18. Wohld fällt flach. Mein stevens ist nicht mehr nur noch meine cannondale-gewürzgurke mit ner Starrgabel 

Für flach bich ich immer offen, Wohld bis zum neuem Bike erstmal nicht.


----------



## zarea (8. Dezember 2011)

@Tiger:
Aalder, Du hast ein Computerproblem.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2011)

Nein kein Computerproblem, sondern eine Computerfirma ... wobei die zeitweise durchaus problematisch ist


----------



## MS1980 (8. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Bike für die Tour am Sonntag ist so gut wie fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da hätte doch die Fox 40 gut gepasst ... 

aber damit mach flach fahren echt sinn ....


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Fox 40 wäre tatsächlich etwas zu kurz. Aber die Stahlgabel federt durch ihre Länge auch ganz gut , ebenso der 3 Zoll Hinterradreifen


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell Liste fürn 18.:

TigersClaw
Lory + Freundin
Vegeta
Skinny + Freundin
Cad2 (Facebook)
MarNe
TanteBrisco
Manni
gnss (Martin)
Obotrit
halbrechts2
MS1980

= 14 Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Dezember 2011)

Mal was so nebenbei,

Kann jemand Kurbeln wechseln in HRO?

Gruß


----------



## Cad2 (9. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aktuell Liste fürn 18.:
> 
> TigersClaw
> Lory + Freundin
> ...



ob ich bei der tour dabei weiß ich noch nicht genau aber beim futtern bin ich am start  was kost das denn überhaupt?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2011)

Rechnet ca. 20,- Euro für Essen und Getränke.


----------



## Cad2 (9. Dezember 2011)

is ok, denn schön all you can eat spanferkel


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2011)

Das is der Plan, genau. Radeln ist am 18. Nebensache


----------



## zarea (9. Dezember 2011)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... Kann jemand Kurbeln wechseln in HRO? ...


Was für eine?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Radeln ist am 18. Nebensache


Na denn verpasse ich ja nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2011)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Mal was so nebenbei,
> 
> Kann jemand Kurbeln wechseln in HRO?
> 
> Gruß



Das kann jeder gute Händler in Rostock. Ich bin kein Händer, aber ich kann es trotzdem


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

wenn's ne neue ist mit der 24mm Welle denn ist das ganz easy,sonst könnte es komplizierter werden wenn de kein abziehwerkzeug hast ...

die beim Bikemarket sind eigentliich sehr hilfsbereit,da würde ich einfach mal anfragen ... fragen kostet ja nichts ...


----------



## skinny63 (10. Dezember 2011)

Parken müsste morgen dort möglich sein:


54.160179, 12.387388

Ecke Babendörp/De Lappen

Bis morgen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2011)

hi,

so ich werde morgen mal schön arbeiten gehen aber ich wünsche euch viel spaß und vielleicht habt ihr ja ml kurz Zeit für'n Photo...

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell sind wir glaub ich zu dritt, da lohnen Fotos nicht


----------



## skinny63 (10. Dezember 2011)

was hat denn die Teilnehmeranzahl mit lohnenden Fotos zu tun?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da muss ich erstmal ausführlich drüber nachdenken


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

also die Bilder von Skinny sind doch immer Super ....

@Skinny:
 köntest du mir welche auf cd brennen, von der RügenTour und andere wo ich mit dauf bin? 

wir sehen uns ja zum next Sontag,würde ne leere mit bringen ...


----------



## NoelCont (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey TigersClaw, ist bei dir noch ein platz frei um morgen zur runde zu kommen?
Habe dieses Wochenende mal frei 

Noel


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2011)

Noel, ja kein Problem. Sei einfach 10:15 Uhr am PC-Spezialist Richtung Sievershagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoelCont (10. Dezember 2011)

hast du zufällig ne adresse? bin noch nich so lange in rostock 

ps: wie lange wird das eig gehen ? ich habe leider noch keine lampe :S


----------



## MarNe (10. Dezember 2011)

Morgen bin ich doch nicht dabei. Habe heute eine ausgedeeeeehnte Runde gedreht. Morgen ist daher Haushaltstag...

Viel Spaß Euch!

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (11. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Noel, ja kein Problem. Sei einfach 10:15 Uhr am PC-Spezialist Richtung Sievershagen.



Treffpunkt ist aber Richtung Stralsund (Bentwisch)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Ups richtig. Richtung Bentwisch natürlich.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Dezember 2011)

lach 

wünsch euch heut viel Spass


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke, den hatten wir, 14 Punkte lang ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (13. Dezember 2011)

hallo Leute, wie schauts aus mit Sontag, was sagt der Wetterfrosch? 

ich habe heute meine neue Lampe bekommen, ne MagicShine 808 ... 

der erste Nightride kann kommen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag sollte alles klar gehen. Der Wetterbereicht ist so lala, mit Glück bleibts in unserem Zeitfenster trocken. Ich rufe morgen nochmal in der Froschklause an und frage ob alles klar geht. Grob zum Vormerken: Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof, Essen fassen dann kurz nach 12 an der Froschklause. Sofern nicht noch jemand zu- oder absagt, werden wir 14 Leute.


----------



## Tantebrisco (13. Dezember 2011)

Jemand jetzt unter der Woche nochmal Lust und Zeit eine kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (14. Dezember 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Jemand jetzt unter der Woche nochmal Lust und Zeit eine kleine Runde zu drehen?



ich, ich, ich......

dass heißt, falls morgen rechtzeitig zurück, dann ab ca. 16:30 Uhr Raum Roggentin, Südstadt....


----------



## zarea (14. Dezember 2011)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Jemand ... Lust ...


Natürlich. 



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ... und Zeit ...


Mist!


----------



## Obotrit (15. Dezember 2011)

OK, Sonntag 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer. Hauptsach es regnet nich komplett durch. Alles andere sollte egal sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2011)

Jo, Sonntag geht alles klar. Schaun wir mal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Obotrit (15. Dezember 2011)

... und die "Weichis" kommen dann mit dem Auto nur zum essen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2011)

...hmm vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (15. Dezember 2011)

hier ich - weichei  naja hab ne ausrede das ich verletzt bin. freu mich schon aufs ferkel


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, starte ich von Rostock aus. Verletzt bin ich auch, meine Schulter ist immer noch nicht okay. Aber wir sind doch keine Weicheier


----------



## MS1980 (15. Dezember 2011)

ihr solltet die nächsten Tage immer schön aufessen, damit das Wetter zuhaus besser wird ...  

hier schauts auch nur naß aus ...


----------



## zarea (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde morgen Burzeltag feiern 
Samstag zur Weihnachtsfeier gehen ( also Samstag bis Sonntag  )
Ich glaube, ich werde am Sonntag nur Fahrzeuge benutzen, die keinen Führerschein benötigen. 

Ich wünsche Euch ein leckeres Ferkel.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2011)

Kommste Sonntag eben mit der Bahn, wo liegt das Problem


----------



## zarea (15. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... wo liegt das Problem


Am frühen Morgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2011)

Stell Dich nich so an, wir ferkeln doch nur einmal im Jahr


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. Dezember 2011)

komme Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr nach Parkentin

bis dann


----------



## moddererpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Hej, habe mal den Hausmeister gemacht und ne Flasche gesammelt.
Also wer ne Zefal Magnum vermisst... ich habe sie. Achja im Wohld hat sie gelegen aufn Hauptweg Richtung Althof.

Cheers


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Dezember 2011)

Soooo- Weihnachtsfeier vom Betrieb ist durch; das Alkometer sagt: "Passt schon"

Nightride!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2011)

hey Leute, ich werde morgen ohne Rad kommen, 

es passte nicht mehr ins Auto und auf's Dach wollt ich's gestern nicht schnallen, bei dem dreckswetter  

denn gibt's halt nur Spanferkel ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2011)

Marko, ich könnte Dir mein Hardtail anbieten.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2011)

danke Steffen, aber ich habe auch keine Bikesachen mit ...

es soll halt nicht sein ...  

ich schick dir gleich mal nen foto ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2011)

hi marko,

na bei dem schönen Wetter verpaßte ja auch nicht wirklich was seit ihr den gut angekommen?

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2011)

nach 3std sind wir auch angekommen .... bin max. 80km gefahren,weil teils sehr rutschig war und de nix gesehen hast ....  war danach auch echt fertig ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr mit dem Wetter habt: Heute wars tiptop

Bis morgen!!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2011)

Der Regenradar meint, das wir morgen ein Zeitfenster ohne Regen haben. Also Räder klar machen. Bis morgen.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2011)

wann seid ihr denn wieder zurück morgen und wer kommt noch alles zum Essen,ohne Bike? 

treffen wir uns denn auf'm Parkplatz, eure Bikes, die müssen doch verstaut werden vorher ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind kurz nach 12:00 da, 12:30 gibts Futter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2011)

alles klar Steffen, denn bis morgen ...


----------



## Cad2 (17. Dezember 2011)

Bin morgen auch ohne Bike da. Bin auch gegen 12uhr aufm Parkplatz


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin um 10 am Fischereihof.


----------



## Lory (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

9.15 Trotzenburg. 

Greetz


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin wohl auch an der trotzenburg zu finden...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Dezember 2011)

...bin aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht dabei...euch aber viel Spaß und einen besinnlichen 4 Advent

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. Dezember 2011)

schade, dir denn gute besserung und ebenfalls ein schönen 4 Advent ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Dezember 2011)

Ebenfalls gute Besserung von mir.

Bin grad zuhause angekommen. Schöne Tour bei mistigem Wetter ... das war so nicht bestellt ... gutes Futter ... das war wie bestellt, vor allem schön das ihr dabei wart


----------



## Obotrit (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich schließe mich dir an. War trotz des Wetters ne coole Tour und schönes Essen hatten wir auch.


----------



## Cad2 (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Ferkel war richtig lecker


----------



## Cad2 (18. Dezember 2011)




----------



## skinny63 (18. Dezember 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Das Ferkel war richtig lecker



... und die Ferkelei vorneweg auch 



 

 




 



für mehr Bilder war es zu ferkelig


----------



## Obotrit (18. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Gastfreundschaft, das muß ich mir alles nochmal bei Trockenheit anschauen.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Dezember 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> ...muß ich mir alles nochmal bei Trockenheit anschauen.



Ist bereits fest eingeplant


----------



## zarea (18. Dezember 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...


Ihr hattet Schnee? Och und ich habs verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (18. Dezember 2011)

gut wars!

Schneeregen,
Hagelstrasse,
Wurzelmatsch

und lecker Schweinchen!

gutes Omen für 2012


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Vielen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft, der Ausflug hat sich echt gelohnt!

Wenn wir das bei angenehmeren Temperaturen hinbekommen, ein Traum!

Grüsse aus Hamburg!


----------



## Obotrit (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss auch noch mal dem Tiger danken. Immerhin hat er mal wieder alles organisiert. Allen anderen gilt natürlich auch ein großer Dank, die sich immer wieder den Hintern aufreißen, um eine Tour oder eine Reise auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr. Vielen Dank an alle die Rücksicht auf die etwas Schwächeren in der Truppe nehmen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (23. Dezember 2011)

frohe Weihnachten


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch.

Wann steigt die näxte Tour?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

von mir auch, lass euch reich beschenken ... 


ich war heute mal wieder los, in der Recknitzniederung, war ne große schlammschlacht ... 

nach 30km war aber schicht ... schalten ging net mehr richtig ...zu viel dreck ...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war der Weihnachtsmann schon:


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

sehr sehr schön bis jetzt ...


----------



## zarea (23. Dezember 2011)

Fröhliche Weihnachten. 




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Weihnachtsmann schon:


Und hat Dir ein Laufrad geschenkt?
Ist ja ein tolles Bike, aber mach mal `ne bunte Kurbel dran! Damit wenigsten ein bisschen Farbe dran kommt.  
(in blau, passend zum Helm. )


Ach hab ich schon erzählt?
Mich hat mein Fahrradhändler angerufen: " Das neue Lager ist da." 
(Ihr erinnert Euch, dieses Iku-Iku-Iku-Iku, das war ich, weil zwei Lagerschalen ausgeschlagen waren. Und ja, es ist bereits ein bisschen her.)
Toll dachte ich, weil mir das "Anti-IKU-Spray" langsam aus geht. Erstmal sagt mir die Tante vom Markt: Es gibt die aber nur im Set für den ganzen Hinterbau. OK, vielleicht hätte sie mir das vorher sagen sollen, aber gut, ich bin ja nicht so. 
Dan gibt mir die "Fachverkäuferin" ein Beutel mit allerhand Kleinkram dinn, mit den Worten, Zitat: "Da müsste alles drinn sein." 
Müsste?  Das ist extra  für mich bestellt.
Um es kurz zu machen: Ja, dieser Lagersatz ist für mein Fahrrad, aber für andere Lager. Die Buchsen am Dämpfer gehören wohl nicht zum Hinterbau.  

Wenn ich nicht im Laden gestanden hätte und mit dem Finger: "Da!! Das Lager ist ausgeschlagen." 

"Da müsste alles drinn sein." Was für ein Satz. Mit anderen Worten: "Mach Dein Scheiß doch alleine, ich hab keine Ahnung."

Naja, ich hab mal auf der Weihnachtsfeier mit meinem Chef gesprochen, sonst restauriert er Jawa oder Simson, jetzt macht er auch Cube und dreht mir neue Lagerschalen ... für lau. So!

Gott sei Dank hab ich noch das Giant, wenigstens ein Fahrrad, das funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

du hast auch nur Ärger mit dein Cube, was ?

schon mal überlegt was neues zu holen?


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch schon ewig her wo du das mal erzählt hast. Ich mag dein Händler  aber mit sowas muss man sich dann immer rumschlagen


----------



## hebolaco (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi Ihr aus dem Norden,

gibt es eigentlich MTB Rennen bei Euch. Ich frage das nur, da ich nen Schulfreund in Rostock habe und öffters mal da bin. 

Schönes Fest !

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal unter www.radsport-mv.de


----------



## zarea (24. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du hast auch nur Ärger mit dein Cube, was ?
> 
> schon mal überlegt was neues zu holen?



1. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich jedes Problem immer über Wochen hin zieht. Das Cube ist nicht oft kaputt, aber bis es wieder heile ist, ist das nächste dran. 

2. doch hab ich, immer wenn ich mit dem Fully fahre denke ich auch an den Händler, da macht fahren da keine Freude mehr. Deshalb fahre ich mittlerweile so gerne das starre Bike.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2011)

und wenn du nur nen anderen Händler nimmst, der das Bike denn heil macht, wenn's mal wieder kaputt ist?
oder läuft das immer noch über Garantie?

Starbike ist sehr mutig, da freut sich der ganze Körper nach nen Tour ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... nur nen anderen Händler ...


Nö, da erscheint mir die Variante "selfmade" doch attraktiver.
Bike ist außerdem 2,5J. alt, daher hat sich das mit der Garantie wohl erledigt. 



MS1980 schrieb:


> Starbike ist sehr mutig, ...


"Mutig" kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Aber hast schon recht, da reichen keine fitten Beine, da muss der ganze Körper fahren.  

Ich bin jetzt eine Weile mit blockiertem Hinterbau gefahren, also quasi Hartteil, das gefiel mir auch nicht so recht. Mir war immer, als wenn in den Kurven das Vorderrad weggeht. Hinten hab ich jeden Huckel gespürt, vorne war alles butterweich.
Da ist mir ne starre Gabel doch lieber, wenn da eine unverhoffte Wurzel kommt und die Ellenbogen einknicken, weiß ich: Jetzt! Bürzel hoch, sonst aua. 
Wenn die Gabel das wegschluckt, weißte ja gar nicht, dass gleich der Hintern weh tut.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich war gerade mal zwei Stunden im Wald spielen naß und schön moddrig

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

...keiner am radeln hier?

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2011)

Vorschlag Sonntag 12 oder 13 Uhr kleine Neujahrstour? Treffpunkt Trotzenburg, dann hoch nach Warnemünde Heiligendamm Doberan und zurück?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2011)

habe Dienst aber ich habe ende Januar wieder mehr Zeit für lange Touren


----------



## Cad2 (28. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich noch nicht nüchtern


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. Dezember 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Da bin ich noch nicht nüchtern



Dito, wie wärs eine Woche drauf?


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vorschlag Sonntag 12 oder 13 Uhr kleine Neujahrstour? Treffpunkt Trotzenburg, dann hoch nach Warnemünde Heiligendamm Doberan und zurück?



moin,

interne Renovierung erfolgreich abgeschlossen,hab mich am 25.12. nach ansehen "life cycles"(Geschenk) im Rücken der Schwiemo aus dem Haus geschlichen und war 2,5h im whold. Gott sei Dank, dann gabs die Gans.

1.1. mitfahren meld ich morgen nochmal


----------



## zarea (30. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vorschlag Sonntag 12 oder 13 Uhr kleine Neujahrstour? ...


Eigentlich `ne gute Idee. 
Aber irgendwie hab ich da mit der voran gehenden nächtliche Aktivität einen gewissen Interessenkonflikt.  
Kann man das auf Montag verschieben?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir is Montag Arbeitstag, bei Dir nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir is Montag Arbeitstag, bei Dir nicht?


Da hab ich noch Urlaub 2011.


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hast du es gut ... wir müssen auch arbeiten ... 

da ich morgen wohl nicht mehr am Rechner rankomme, wünsch ich euch allen jetzt schon mal nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ... 

wir sehen uns denn im Jahr 2012 ...  

bis dahin ... mfg Marko


----------



## Xaser87 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch auch alles schon mal ein guten Rutsch, passt auf euch auf 

Ride on 2012 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Cad2 (30. Dezember 2011)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Wünsch auch alles schon mal ein guten Rutsch, passt auf euch auf
> 
> Ride on 2012
> 
> ...



hast du nun bald wieder ein neues bike?


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Dezember 2011)

jup steht kurz vor dem kauf


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2011)

Also nur noch so ca. 6 Monate, rechtzeitig zum Ende der 2012er Saison


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2011)

...was wird es denn?


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2011)

genau, womit überrascht du uns denn? 

Hardtail oder doch Fully?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss es .... aber ich sags nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (31. Dezember 2011)

Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich und liebe Grüße an die Ostsee aus der Eifel!


Für die Teilesammler, Leichtbauer, Farbfetischisten oder Menschen, die eine neue Bremse suchen:

Ich hab eine sehr wenig gefahrene Formula R1 in rot eloxiert (vorne hinten im Set) hier liegen, die abzugeben wäre, falls Intresse besteht einfach melden...!
Diverses Zubehör, Anbauteile, Scheiben sind vorhanden!


Machts gut, bis die Tage!
Ciao Marco


----------



## skinny63 (1. Januar 2012)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen Bikern & ihren Lieben.
Immer eine Handbreit Dreck unterm Stollen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ein gesundes neues Jahr allen Bikern & ihren Lieben.
> Immer eine Handbreit Dreck unterm Stollen



Von mir auch


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Januar 2012)

Wird ne Überraschung 

ich selbst freu mich wie nen keks ^^


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Januar 2012)

dito von mir die guten Wünsche für 2012 an alle biker

die Einstiegstour lass ich heute mal aus und freu mich auf kommende "Schlammschlachten"


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2012)

Da sich niemand für die Neujahrstour angemeldet hat, findet sie eh nicht statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2012)

Auch ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## MarNe (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Januar 2012)

Auch aus Hamburg ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr euch allen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. Januar 2012)

grüsse aus dem Whold

man hat schon wieder Zeit bis 16.15 Uhr (beginnende Dunkelheit)


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

und wie sieht der Rest aus ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. Januar 2012)

so!


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

schei... wie sieht das denn aus ...

viel spaß beim putzen ...


----------



## zarea (3. Januar 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> so!


Gibt so schöne Schutzbleche.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Januar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> gibt so schöne schutzbleche.



*Mädchen!*


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch welche. Die funktionieren wunderbar! 
Seitdem ich sie gekauft und ins Regal gelegt habe ,spritzt kein Dreck mehr auf mein Werkzeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Januar 2012)

aussehen tut's echt bescheiden , aber es funktioniert ...

außer bei Tapered Schaft, da bekommt man das teil einfach nicht ordentlich festgespannt ...


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Seitdem ich sie gekauft und ins Regal gelegt habe ,spritzt kein Dreck mehr auf mein Werkzeug...


----------



## skinny63 (5. Januar 2012)

wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2012)

Für Samstag steht Regen im Plan. Für Sonntag auch, aber weniger. Ich bin für Sonntag. Route egal, solange Hardtail-tauglich


----------



## Cad2 (5. Januar 2012)

im norden ist doch alles hardtail tauglich. hatte bis jetzt auch keine probleme aber du bist ja schon etwas älter


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2012)

Genau


----------



## skinny63 (5. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für Samstag steht Regen im Plan. Für Sonntag auch, aber weniger. Ich bin für Sonntag. Route egal, solange Hardtail-tauglich



Kann nur Samstag, deshalb wetterunabhängig


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nur Sonntag. Samstag feiert meine Oma ihren 83.


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch unbekannterweise

Samstag geht Sonntag geht nun müssen Sie sich entscheiden

Spass bei Seite,Samstag wär für mich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Januar 2012)

@tiger and cad

oder doch am Sonntag fahren, mit fetten Reifen?
Mein versautes Rad entstand hs auf den breiteren Wegen wegen Baumeinschlag und deren Fahrzeugen im Whold, auch unsere erste Abfahrt nach Auffahrt vom Fischer ist noch nicht geräumt.

wer noch?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Mir wurscht, ich kann auch das Enduro klar machen. Senitellerrunde? Oder bis Bastorf?

Hat jemand Interesse an einem *Harzbesuch vom 11. bis 16. Mai?* Bevorzugt Schierke oder Braunlage, jeden Tag Trailsurfen bis zum Abwinken, einen Tag Bikepark Braunlage oder Thale. Für zwei Leute samt Bikes ist Platz bei mir im Auto. Weitere Interessenten müssten selbst anreisen. Um Unterkunft kümmere ich mich, bevorzug Ferienwohnung oder ne preisgünstige Pension. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein, zur Not auch alleine


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir wurscht, ich kann auch das Enduro klar machen. Senitellerrunde? Oder bis Bastorf?
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem *Harzbesuch vom 11. bis 16. Mai?* Bevorzugt Schierke oder Braunlage, jeden Tag Trailsurfen bis zum Abwinken, einen Tag Bikepark Braunlage oder Thale. Für zwei Leute samt Bikes ist Platz bei mir im Auto. Weitere Interessenten müssten selbst anreisen. Um Unterkunft kümmere ich mich, bevorzug Ferienwohnung oder ne preisgünstige Pension. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein, zur Not auch alleine



also dieses we bin ich raus. kein wetter für mich 

wegen harz im mai bin ich interessiert. wie teuer insgesamt ca.?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Teuer? Letztes Jahr hatten wir zu dritt ne Ferienwohnung für 35,- pro Tag, also echt billig.


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2012)

:d:d:d


----------



## MS1980 (6. Januar 2012)

und hat wirklich laune gemacht ...

wenn die Hochzeit am 12.5 nicht wäre,denn würden wir uns dort wieder treffen ...

mal schauen, vielleicht komme ich denn am Sontag nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2012)

...oder wir zur Hochzeit


----------



## MS1980 (6. Januar 2012)

ich würde lieber im Harz fahren ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. Januar 2012)

Steht jetzt was für dieses Wochenende?

Ich wäre morgen oder Sonntag dabei! Wobei? Ich fahre, wenn sich was ergibt beide Tage.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Ich sage für Sonntag jetzt einfach mal 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg. Die Route entscheiden wir dann spontan.

Die Tour Samstag wird wohl ausfallen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Januar 2012)

1.Sonntag

Bin dann 10.20 Uhr beim Fischer

2.Harz

bin dabei!Frage in der gesamten Zeit, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen,also Freitag hin und Mittwoch zurück.Würde dann selbst anreisen, weil komme nicht aus Rostock.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Roland, am besten kommste zur Trotzenburg. Vielleicht fahren wir garnicht Wohld


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Januar 2012)

mach ich so!


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *... **11. bis 16. Mai?* ...


Wie kommst´n Du auf so ein krummes Datum?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Weil ich 17. - 20. auch im Harz bin, aber bei einer nichtöffentlichen Veranstaltung


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2012)

darf ich vorstellen: die neue stadtschlampe: GT Arrowhead. SSP 44-13 ; 9,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Rene, Gabel und Kette sind zu lang, aber die Kurbel ist sehr schön


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2012)

Cad2 ...sehr schick braucht den ein Rad für die Stadt ne Gabel?


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2012)

kette ist schon gekürzt. gabel hatte ich noch im keller, braucht man natürlich nicht für die stadt aber sollte mit ans bike. ist ja ein "reste ausm keller bike" ausser rahmen und kurbel und ein paar kleinteile


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Januar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen: die neue stadtschlampe: GT Arrowhead. SSP 44-13 ; 9,9kg


 der schöne Flyte! hab ich mal an die Tochter meines Freundes-Nachbarn verpumpt, auch für son Stadtrad
mal ne Frage als Unwissender Gelegenheitsschrauber:Wat is dat für ne Schaltung?


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2012)

Schickes Bike, aber mir wären die Reifen zu schmal und zu profillos, aber ich muss ja auch durch den Wald zum Konsum. 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ... braucht den ein Rad für die Stadt ne Gabel?


Irgentwo muss ja das Rad für die zweite unabhängige Bremse drin stecken. Sonst würde Cad natürlich nur noch mit Weelie durch die City heizen. 



halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ... Wat is dat für ne Schaltung?


Nein Kettenspanner, das ist ein Altherrenfahrrad mit ohne Gangschaltung. :-D


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2012)

Irgentwo muss ja das Rad für die zweite unabhängige Bremse drin stecken. Sonst würde Cad natürlich nur noch mit Weelie durch die City heizen. [/quote]
...ja richtig STVO und so


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2012)

Die alte SID lässt sich auf 63mm traveln, damit würde sie besser ins Rad passen. Und die Kette muss auf jeden Fall kürzer, weil so der Umschlingungswinkel viel zu klein ist, und Dir die Kette bei hartem Antritt bestimmt springt.


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Januar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Schickes Bike, aber mir wären die Reifen zu schmal und zu profillos, aber ich muss ja auch durch den Wald zum Konsum.
> 
> 
> Irgentwo muss ja das Rad für die zweite unabhängige Bremse drin stecken. Sonst würde Cad natürlich nur noch mit Weelie durch die City heizen.
> ...


 
schön Positivlogik

Ah nur ne Feder für Kettenspannung,

Stadt fahr immer mit dem Diamant Sport vom Vater,dat hab ich mir damals in der Südstadt schon immer "geliehen"zum schnell fahren gegen die Kumpels, wenn er mich erwischt hat war er ziemlich sauer

Immer wieder schön:

erste Kette,erstes Ritzel,Freilauf funkt tadellos nur die Decken hab ich mal erneuert


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. Januar 2012)

So- ich bin raus.

Kein fahrbereites Radel zur Hand. 3 Räder, 3 fiese Defekte- Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2012)

Jetzt weißt Du, warum manche Leute vier Fahrräder haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Oder 8


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Oder 8


 
oh ha da gits noch Einiges zu tun


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Na inzwischen sinds nur noch 6, und demnäxt geht noch eins weg. Aber ein Ersatzrad wird immer da sein. Ich möchte nicht im langersehnten Bikeurlaub wegen eines technischen
Problems vorzeitig abbrechen müssen.


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die alte SID lässt sich auf 63mm traveln, damit würde sie besser ins Rad passen. Und die Kette muss auf jeden Fall kürzer, weil so der Umschlingungswinkel viel zu klein ist, und Dir die Kette bei hartem Antritt bestimmt springt.



also wie gesagt, kette ist schon gekürzt - alles bestens!
die sid bleibt so, ist doch schon ein "oldtimer"  
für die city ist das völlig ok. bin gestern schon bissle gefahren, geht ganz gut


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber ein Ersatzrad wird immer da sein. Ich möchte nicht im langersehnten Bikeurlaub wegen eines technischen
> Problems vorzeitig abbrechen müssen.


 
der spruch ist so geil, aber ich weiß ja, das du das ernst meinst ...

ich sag nur Harz letzt Jahr, wo das Marathon auch mit war ... zumindest im Auto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Das Marathon war natürlich als Reserve dabei


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

das meint ich ja ... ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Lieber ein Bike zuviel, als ein Bike zu wenig )


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

das weiß ich jetzt auch, 

sollte mir auch noch eins zulegen, als Reserve ...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte da demnäxt ein schönes Enduro abzugeben


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: morgen 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg. Die Wetteraussichten sind brauchbar, Nachmittags evtl sogar Sonne. Sicherheitshalber trotzdem Regenjacke einpacken! Gefahren wird tendenziell Grundlage, flach und anspruchlos, Richtung Warnemünde, dann westwärts an der Küste so weit wie die Laune reicht, Rückweg dann spontan.


----------



## NoelCont (7. Januar 2012)

morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Prima


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2012)

ich bin raus, warte immernoch auf besseres wetter.


----------



## Tantebrisco (7. Januar 2012)

Flach und anspruchslos, wunderbar-

bevor ich garnix tu fahr ich mit dem StVZO Fahrrad mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Lieber ein Bike zuviel, als ein Bike zu wenig )


Word!


----------



## Tantebrisco (8. Januar 2012)

Verpennt*hust*


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2012)

Hast ne schöne Tour verpasst. Wir sind von der Trotzenburg nach Warnemünde, dann den Ostseeküstenradweg bis Kübo, dort lecker Fischbrötchen gefuttert, die Kühlung dann offroad und über Glashagen Doberan auf Asphalt zurück. 72km mit etwas über 4h reine Fahrzeit. Ich pack jetzt erstmal in die Wanne


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Januar 2012)

jo,

war gut, wenig Regen, erst im Gegenwind dann noch den Trail in der Kühlung gefunden. Und auch mit den Hardteils hats gepasst.

Zu Hause wurde gleich der Ofen angemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2012)

Von wegen gefunden. Wir haben uns verfahren und irgendwo vorher eine Abfahrt verpasst


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. Januar 2012)

musst doch nicht gleich die Tour Geheimnisse verraten,war genau so geplant!

hat einer Lust auf MB putzen? Vieleicht morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## MS1980 (8. Januar 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> jo,
> 
> war gut, wenig Regen, erst im Gegenwind dann noch den Trail in der Kühlung gefunden. Und auch mit den Hardteils hats gepasst.
> 
> ...


 
wie viele Hardtails waren denn? 

eigentlich fahren doch fast alle Fully ... oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2012)

Wir waren zu viert, zwei davon mit Hardtail.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2012)

Touraufruf: Sonntag Wohld-Kühlung-Bastorf. Treffpunkt 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Das Wetter soll kühl, sonnig und trocken werden, Wasser von unten in Form von Modder ist eingeplant. Gefahren wird alle was nach Spass aussieht und auf dem Weg liegt, also Trails soviele wie gehen. Strecke mindestens 70km mit 1200hm grob. Licht einpacken dürfte nicht verkehrt sein, da wir kaum vor 17 Uhr zurück in Rostock sein dürften. Motto der Tour: Spass durch Schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (12. Januar 2012)

mit deinem GT von vorgstern sicher


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Januar 2012)

ich kann diesmal leider nicht dabei sein

viel Spass bei Spass durch Schmerzen


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> mit deinem GT von vorgstern sicher



Ach das geht schon, ich fahr die Tour ja nicht zum ersten Mal mit dem Enduro


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2012)

hört sich an als wenn dein Enduro nen neuen Besitzer bekommt, wenn's Carbin fertig ist ...


----------



## Xaser87 (14. Januar 2012)

nene bin letztens nur mal probe gefahren und durfte mal wieder MTB Luft schnuppern. Kein vergleich zum City Damen Rad


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2012)

das auf jeden Fall ...

aber was ist jetzt mit nen Bike, kommt da jetzt bald ein neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. Januar 2012)

Läuft in der nächsten Zeit was Starrgabel-taugliches?


----------



## Cad2 (14. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Läuft in der nächsten Zeit was Starrgabel-taugliches?



vor 20jahren ist man mit starrgabel und cantis downhill gefahren. also alles ist starrgabel tauglich


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. Januar 2012)

ich fahre auch starr, also bis morgen!


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ich fahre auch starr, also bis morgen!



Starr in den bzw. durch den Wohld? Wie ist das so?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre morgen
Enduro, also langhubig 

Bis morgen, 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg.


----------



## Tantebrisco (14. Januar 2012)

wie das so ist- blind fahren und wie ein sack auf dem Rad hocken ist nicht.
aber macht unheimlich spass


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. Januar 2012)

klingt spannend - wenn meins wieder final und fertig ist dann wird das einer meiner Jungfernfahrten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> wie das so ist- blind fahren und wie ein sack auf dem Rad hocken ist nicht.
> aber macht unheimlich spass


 
... richtig immer schön locker in den Armen und in der Hüfte

bin morgen auch starr unterwegs aber mit dem 29er...MaNe auch dabei?


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aber was ist jetzt mit nen Bike, kommt da jetzt bald ein neues?



kommt.... Feb


----------



## skinny63 (15. Januar 2012)

Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß.
Bei uns war es sehr schön bei eisigen Temperaturen, Sonne und Super Fernsicht (64 Dreitausender ab adlerlounge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (16. Januar 2012)

Moin, ne ich war nicht dabei. Molli kränkelt sowie auch ich. 




Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ... richtig immer schön locker in den Armen und in der Hüfte
> 
> bin morgen auch starr unterwegs aber mit dem 29er...MaNe auch dabei?


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. Januar 2012)

Was macht molli denn nicht, bzw. was macht sie ungewollt? Ernsthaft krank, oder Verschleiß?


----------



## MarNe (16. Januar 2012)

Diagnose: unbegründeter Platten. Ursache: keine Ahnung. Bremsbeläge völlig runter. Therapie: neuer Schlauch + neue Bremsbeläge. Und danke für die Nachfrage, es geht mir schon besser.


----------



## MS1980 (16. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> (64 Dreitausender ab adlerlounge).


 
muß ne super sicht gewesen sein, aber waren es auch wirklich 64 stk ...

darf ich fragen wo die Adlerlounge ist, oder was


----------



## skinny63 (16. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> muß ne super sicht gewesen sein, aber waren es auch wirklich 64 stk ...
> 
> darf ich fragen wo die Adlerlounge ist, oder was



64? habe ich nicht gezählt

adlerlounge ist die Verbindung der Skigebiete zwischen Matrei und Kals am Großglockner


 

 

 



so schaut's da aus


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. Januar 2012)

schöne Bilder,ich verlier die Nerven! Muss noch warten bis Start Februar dann Reiteralm und Schladming für ne Woche!

Der Neid,Der Neid! 

Schi schon beim Service!


----------



## skinny63 (16. Januar 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Schi schon beim Service!



nach dem Service nebens Bett legen 
dann ist nicht mehr so schlimm


----------



## MS1980 (16. Januar 2012)

schöne gegend ... aber schnee is nix für mich, zumindest auf ski ... 

aber im Sommer ist es dort wohl auch ganz net, in Österreich ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. Januar 2012)

Sorry Marlene- mit Menschenskinderheilkunde kenn ich mich nicht annährend so gut aus, wie beim Zweirad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Januar 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Diagnose: unbegründeter Platten.



Kommt mir bekannt vor 


Öhm, mal was anderes - warst du am Samstag zufällig in der Nähe vom Ostsee-Park unterwegs?


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Januar 2012)

Ich? auf dem Rückweg mit Tiger zusammen, ja...


----------



## MarNe (17. Januar 2012)

Nee, ich! nein, war ich nicht.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht auch nur ne Verwechslung, jedenfalls wars eine Sie(weiblich) und kam mir irgendwoher bekannt vor


----------



## MarNe (17. Januar 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Nee, ich! nein, war ich nicht.


 Jedenfalls nicht mit einen meiner Räder. In zivil.


----------



## pseikow (18. Januar 2012)

Hi MTB-Freunde,

möchte noch jemand ein schickes Trickot für die kommende Saison haben? 

BIG COCK RACING







Die Qualität ist sehr gut und der Preis beträgt 45 Euro.

Ich denke, ich bin ab März wieder ~Einsatzbereit~ und freue mich schon auf ein paar gemeinsame Touren.

LG, Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Was geht denn jetzt am Wochenende? Jemand Lust auf eine schnelle CC-Runde?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt am Wochenende? Jemand Lust auf eine schnelle CC-Runde?


 
...leider arbeiten aber das letzte We habe ich frei was geht den Da

gruss (war gerade ne schöbe Matschrunde mit dem 29er unterwegs)


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2012)

Ich werd Sonntag je nach Wetter ne längere RR-Runde fahren, Konditionstraining


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Twenty Niner?

Erzähl mal bitte n bisschen was, Bilder, Fahrberichte...


vergessen: Die Lobeshymnen und Kaufempfehlungen aus der Zweirad-Bravo kenne ich;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Januar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen: die neue stadtschlampe: GT Arrowhead. SSP 44-13 ; 9,9kg
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/1/0/5/_/large/06012012125.jpg?0



Öhm, wo find ich denn vom P/L-Verhältnis gute Singlespeed-Teile?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Öhm, wo find ich denn vom P/L-Verhältnis gute Singlespeed-Teile?



Solche Infos gibts nur für zuverlässige Mitradler, und nicht für welche die mehrfach bei Touren zusagen und uns dann warten lassen


----------



## zarea (20. Januar 2012)

Hab Dich nicht so. 



5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... Singlespeed-Teile?


>>> Hier <<< gibt es zumindest welche, ob die nu gut oder billig sind ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Was suchst Du denn speziell fürs Eingangrad?

Ich habe noch dermassen viel Zeug gehortet und komme selber nicht zum verbauen...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Was suchst Du denn speziell fürs Eingangrad?
> 
> Ich habe noch dermassen viel Zeug gehortet und komme selber nicht zum verbauen...




Also ich steh noch ziemlich am Anfang, ich hab eine Shimano-Kasettennabe 8/9-Fach und dazu brauch ich Ritzel, Spacer, Verschlussring, Kettenspanner - sowas ebend.

Eventuell auch ein neues Kettenblatt für die XT FC-M750.


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Zum EIngangrad:

Hat jemand einen 46cm MTB Alu Rahmen mit Disc Aufnahme rumliegen?
Bei meinem SSpder beginnt sich das Steuerrohr vom Unterrohr zu lösen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (20. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... Ritzel, Spacer, Verschlussring, Kettenspanner - sowas ebend.
> ...


Ich hab mir seiner Zeit dieses Kit zugelegt. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Tantebrisco (20. Januar 2012)

Sowas kann man bedenkenlos kaufen- auch wenn ich mehr dafür bin den Local-Dealer auch mal was verdienen zu lassen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich mehr dafür bin den Local-Dealer auch mal was verdienen zu lassen



Ist aber auch eine Frage des Geldbeutels


----------



## Tantebrisco (21. Januar 2012)

Geiz ist Geil...


----------



## Tantebrisco (21. Januar 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand??
Ich bin auch für Sachen außerhalb Rostock zu haben....


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2012)

Der Wetterbericht sieht für morgen megascheiXXe aus. Ich denke ich werde maximal eine kleine Runde in Gü fahren.


----------



## Cad2 (21. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Öhm, wo find ich denn vom P/L-Verhältnis gute Singlespeed-Teile?



brauchst doch nicht viel. xlc kettenspanner und singlespeed kit ritzel+hülse gibt es günstig im netz und funzt super. bist mit 30 dabei.


----------



## Tantebrisco (21. Januar 2012)

Eben im Radladen den Kettenspanner mit einer Rolle plus Ritzel und Spacern für 25 Euros abgegriffen...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Eben im Radladen den Kettenspanner mit einer Rolle plus Ritzel und Spacern für 25 Euros abgegriffen...



In welchem Radladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2012)

wer fährt den alles ne SSP/Fixi bzw. will eines aufbauen????

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab aktuell keinen Singlespeeder, aber irgendwann packts mich wieder, und dann muss eins meiner Räder dran glauben. 

Langfristig steht das hier als Singlespeed-Aufbau auf dem Plan:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2012)

geiles Bike (schon in deinen Besitz?)


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Nein, es ist erst ab Mitte des Jahres lieferbar. Es wird dann ein Projekt für den kommenden Winter. Jetzt muss erstmal das Carbine fertig werden:


----------



## jensens (22. Januar 2012)

welch Rahmenerotik...


----------



## Cad2 (22. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell keinen Singlespeeder, aber irgendwann packts mich wieder, und dann muss eins meiner Räder dran glauben.
> 
> Langfristig steht das hier als Singlespeed-Aufbau auf dem Plan:



steigst jetzt um auf intense? 
schicker rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht. Das Zaskar bleibt auf jeden Fall, sonst darf ich nicht mehr zu den GT-Treffen


----------



## Cad2 (22. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Das Zaskar bleibt auf jeden Fall, sonst darf ich nicht mehr zu den GT-Treffen



hahaha 
ist das hardtail ein 29er?


----------



## MS1980 (22. Januar 2012)

das 29er sieht echt fett aus, erinnert mich nen bissl ans Niner







aber sehr ser geil ... sowas würde mir auch gefallen, als 2te Bike ...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> hahaha
> ist das hardtail ein 29er?



Jo ist ein 29er, nennt sich Intense Hard Eddy


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das 29er sieht echt fett aus, erinnert mich nen bissl ans Niner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ja die Kiste ist cool, naja wenn bei mir SSP einzug erhält dann aus Alu und in 29er größe.... MS baue ruhig mal eins auf wird dann bestimmt sehr edel und leicht


----------



## MS1980 (22. Januar 2012)

das Leichtbau ding ist durch, werde auf Am Tauglich umbauen, da im Sommer in die Berge geht und da passt Leichtbau net wirklich ,,,

jetzt kommen stabile Parts ran, mit denen auch gedroppt werden kann ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2012)

oh wie kommst???? na dann kann doch das SSP die alten Teile haben und Leichtbau werden


----------



## Tantebrisco (22. Januar 2012)

Die SSP Teile hab ich in der Doberaner Str. gekauft. frag mich nicht wie der Laden heißt- die Jungs waren ganz entspannt...

Ich habe eben mit dem "Leichchtbau-Alu-HT" eine schnelle Runde gedreht und KEINEN nassen Hintern bekommen. Genau alle Regenlöcher abgepasst, Glück gehabt quasi.


Und ich suche immernoch: Bezahlbaren Hardtailrahmen in ca 46/48 cm... mit Disc Aufnahme


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Januar 2012)

Achso, ja, ich weiß welcher.

Irgendwie Schieße, ich hab 2 Bikes aber beide sind nicht fahrbereit


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen, und habe alles mitgenommen, Regen, Modder, ScheiXXe 

In der Doberaner Strasse gibts 2 Läden, Jordan und Little John Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jordan und Little John Bikes.



Ich weiß nur vom Jordan


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2012)

Little John is weiter unten, da wo früher die Fundgrube war.


----------



## zarea (22. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... Irgendwie Schieße, ich hab 2 Bikes aber beide sind nicht fahrbereit





zarea schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt Du, warum manche Leute vier Fahrräder haben.



Ein Glück, meine Fahrräder sind beide wieder fit. (glaub ich) Erst dem lokalen Händler viel Geld in den Rachen geworfen und dann doch selbst repariert. Da hat meine soziale Ader aber geblutet.  Ich hoffe, er weiß es zu schätzen.
Eigentlich müsste ich mich dafür selbst über den Stuhl und mit dem Rohrstock... 
Weil das viel Zeit gekostet hat.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Januar 2012)

Deshalb repariere ich das meiste auch selbst, außer Kurbel und Kasette - letzens für nen Schlauchwechsel 16,50 bezahlt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2012)

...sehr schön, dann gibt es ja bald mal schöne SSp-Bikes zu sehen


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In der Doberaner Strasse gibts 2 Läden, Jordan und Little John Bikes.



Falsch  

Da ist nur noch Jorden, Der Little John ist nun bei der Mensa


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2012)

Oh, dadd wusste ich garnicht.


----------



## Cad2 (23. Januar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> letzens für nen Schlauchwechsel 16,50 bezahlt



 was??? wo das denn? ist ja eine frechheit. wieso nicht selber gemacht? ist doch nun wirklich nicht schwer 

oder hat der schlauch 15 gekostet?


----------



## Cad2 (23. Januar 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> Da ist nur noch Jorden, Der Little John ist nun bei der Mensa



da wo vorher Fahrrad Karsten drin war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (23. Januar 2012)

schlauchwechsel für den preis ist doch normal. ein einfacher Schwalbe schlauch liegt im Verkauf schon bei 7 Euro. dazu kommt noch die Arbeit, das drumherum wie Rechnung schreiben und so weiter. leider sind 95 Prozent der zur Reparatur abgebenen Räder total verdreckt und keimig und wie sonst auch im leben: heutzutage kann es dem 
Kunden nicht mehr schnell genug gehen. heute ohne Termin abgeben und gestern abholen...


sorry für für groß und kleinschreibung, ich tippel vom sonem modernen mobifon...


----------



## skinny63 (23. Januar 2012)

so, mal wat anderes als techno-schnick-schnack:

AM KOMMENDEN WE => WP 10 POSITIONEN PLATZVERBESSERUNGSTOUR?!

wie lautet Eure zustimmende Antwort!


----------



## MS1980 (23. Januar 2012)

WP = Winterpokal, oder?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2012)

oh...mal wieder ne längere tour


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Januar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> was??? wo das denn? ist ja eine frechheit. wieso nicht selber gemacht? ist doch nun wirklich nicht schwer
> 
> oder hat der schlauch 15 gekostet?



Im "Radhaus" der im Friedhofsweg... 

Hatte auf dem Weg nach Hause mir nen Platten gefangen in der Doberaner Str. und am nächsten Tag ziemlich Zeitdruck deswegen.

Ich weiß bei Zweirad Wunder damals 10 bezahlt


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so, mal wat anderes als techno-schnick-schnack:
> 
> AM KOMMENDEN WE => WP 10 POSITIONEN PLATZVERBESSERUNGSTOUR?!
> 
> wie lautet Eure zustimmende Antwort!



Sonntag? Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (24. Januar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> da wo vorher Fahrrad Karsten drin war?




Da ist er nun 

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=54.077402,12.105296&spn=0.000306,0.001032&t=h&z=21&vpsrc=6


Am Wochenende hät ich mal Zeit hab nur kein Tourentaugliches Gefährt


----------



## skinny63 (24. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag? Dabei!



gut, dann Sonntag, Lory ist auch mit von der Party

... und hat Standardrunde: Hütter Wohld - Bastorf vorgeschlagen

Dafür dann:

*TOURAUFRUF*

Sonntag 29.01.2012, 09:20 @Trotzenburg; 10:00 @Fischereihof

und zieht Euch warm an...
nicht weil die Form so dolle ist , siehe Wetterbericht
gefahren wird so, dass alle mitkommen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2012)

Perfekt, bin dabei. Startpunkt weiss ich noch nicht.

Zeitpunkt für Trotzenburg 9:10 Uhr!!! da erfahrungsgemäss einige immer 10min zu spät kommen


----------



## Tantebrisco (24. Januar 2012)

Trailhatz bin ich dabei!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2012)

Nix Hatz, alles schön entspannt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2012)

kann nur kurzfristig zusagen..naja mal schauen...


----------



## skinny63 (24. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Perfekt, bin dabei. Startpunkt weiss ich noch nicht.
> 
> Zeitpunkt für Trotzenburg 9:10 Uhr!!! da erfahrungsgemäss einige immer 10min zu spät kommen



Treffen könnt ihr euch um 08:30 meinetwegen 
Abfahrt ist 09:20


----------



## MarNe (25. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so, mal wat anderes als techno-schnick-schnack:
> 
> AM KOMMENDEN WE => WP 10 POSITIONEN PLATZVERBESSERUNGSTOUR?!
> 
> wie lautet Eure zustimmende Antwort!



Nein.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Nein.



Falsch, Hohecker Sie sind raus! )


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

Öhm, was meint ihr zu Latex-Schläuchen? Sind zwar teuer sollen aber besser sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2012)

wenn dir der Luftverlust nicht stört Bsw. das Nachpumpen...also ich find sie gut


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wenn dir der Luftverlust nicht stört Bsw. das Nachpumpen...also ich find sie gut



Wie hoch ist denn der Luftverlust?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2012)

naja alle 3-4 Tage mußte wohl schon Luft nachpumpen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

Joar kein Problem, mit Standard-Ventil geht das ja an jeder Tanke 

Danke


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

Und wie verhält sich das so mit Felgenbremsen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2012)

den find ich ganz gut: Michelin Latex Schlauch, MTB,
hmm, mir ist da nix negatives aufgefallen


----------



## Tantebrisco (25. Januar 2012)

Willst du Gewicht sparen?

Wenn Du Spielerei willst, steig doch auf UST um.
Das funktioniert wenigstens. Und wenn Du es einmal im Griff hast ist das echt Sorgenfrei. 
Latex Schläuche sind empfindlich gegen Durchschläge, heißt Du musst extrem viel Luftdruck fahren.
Durchstiche fährst Du Dir auch ganz fix ein, wobei das nicht wie bei einem normalen Schlauch vonstatten geht, der dann langsam die Luft verliert.
Ein Latex Schlauch quittiert seinen Dienst abrupt und lautstark. Flicken kannst du in 85 Prozent der Fälle vergessen.

Denn lieber Schwalbe Xtra Lite Schläuche hernehmen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2012)

naja der Schwalbe Schlauch ist zwar schön leicht, geht aber deutlich schneller defekt als Latex...


----------



## zarea (25. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Sonntag 29.01.2012, 09:20 @Trotzenburg; 10:00 @Fischereihof
> ...


Mist! Gerade dieses Wochenende kann ich nur Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Willst du Gewicht sparen?
> 
> Wenn Du Spielerei willst, steig doch auf UST um.
> Das funktioniert wenigstens. Und wenn Du es einmal im Griff hast ist das echt Sorgenfrei.
> ...





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> naja der Schwalbe Schlauch ist zwar schön leicht, geht aber deutlich schneller defekt als Latex...



Ums Gewicht gehts nicht, nur möchte ich in Zukunft weniger Schläuche wechseln müssen - deshalb suche ich etwas eventuell besseres.

UST ist auch eine Alternative, dafür bräuchte ich nur andere Felgen...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du tubeless nicht willst, helfen nur bessere Reifen. Schläuche sind der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## MS1980 (25. Januar 2012)

leichter Schlauch ist noch der Eclipse, aber mit 50 nicht günstig ... ich fahre mein jetzt seid 1 jahr und wiegt mit den 6 Flicken immer noch unter 60gr ... 

man kann auch jede normale Felge auf tubeless umrüsten,dafür gibt's ja spezielle Kit's ...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Tubeless-Kit-fuer-normale-Felgen::11504.html

aber ich werde wohl auch auf Tubeless ümrüsten, da jetzt wieder spaßiger gefahren wird ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du tubeless nicht willst



Das mein ich ja nicht, klar es gibt keine Wunderlösung.

Was muss ich denn machen wenn ich mit tubeless einen Platten habe?


----------



## MS1980 (25. Januar 2012)

damit bekommt man keinen Platten, eigentlich ...

du must die Reifen ja mit spezieller Milch füllen und wenn was durchsticht, denn wird's durch die Milch wieder verschlossen und ist dicht ...

schau mal hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sjvJXJWtAA"]NoTubes Path of Death Tubeless System Demonstration      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> damit bekommt man keinen Platten, eigentlich ...
> 
> du must die Reifen ja mit spezieller Milch füllen und wenn was durchsticht, denn wird's durch die Milch wieder verschlossen und ist dicht ...
> 
> ...



Also so  wie im YT video? Ist die "Milch" vergleichbar mit sowas was es auch in Fahrradschläuchen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (26. Januar 2012)

ich kenne kein schlauch der sowas ähnliches hat,  ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Januar 2012)

Ich meine solche Schläuche: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;menu=1000,2,103,106;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=3 mit Pannenmilch oder anderem Dichtmittel


----------



## MarNe (26. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Falsch, Hohecker Sie sind raus! )



Gerne. 

Bin wirklich selten krank. Und wenn es mich mal trifft, dann ist es ein wirklich hartnäckiger Geselle. Bei dem Kundenkontakt auf Arbeit wundert es mich nicht. 
Schaffe es gerade mal, mit meinem Stadtrad, wenn es sein muss, durch die Straßen zu rollen. Danach bin ich dann auch fix und fertig. Von 20min langsamen radeln! Treppensteigen erwähne ich mal nicht... 
Dieser Husten nimmt mir einfach zu viel Kraft und meinen Appetit. Und meinen SCHLAF!!! 

Viel Spaß beim punkten. 

Marlene


----------



## Ernster (26. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Willst du Gewicht sparen?
> 
> Latex Schläuche sind empfindlich gegen Durchschläge, heißt Du musst extrem viel Luftdruck fahren.
> Durchstiche fährst Du Dir auch ganz fix ein, wobei das nicht wie bei einem normalen Schlauch vonstatten geht, der dann langsam die Luft verliert.
> ...


 
Sorry aber völlig falsche Aussage. Latex ist weit unempfindlicher gegen Durchschläge im gegensatz zu Butyl oder konventionellen Schläuchen und kann demzufolge mit weit weniger Luftdruck (weit unter 2 bar) gefahren werden. Werden Latexschläuche dazu noch in Verbindung mit Tufo Pannenmilch gefüllt und gefahren dann hast du eine sehr sichere Lösung die für die meisten Marathonrennen und Trainingsfahrten ohne Einschränkung geeignet ist.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Januar 2012)

Egal, wir sollten mal wieder von Latex runterkommen


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. Januar 2012)

moin,

back in town.

kann leider morgen nicht. Werd heut schnell die Laufräder mit dem groben Profil richten und alles anziehen was ich habe.

Gebe Bericht.


----------



## Tantebrisco (28. Januar 2012)

Licht einpacken?

Ungefähre Route?
Ggf. mit Trekkingbike fahrbar?

Hat jemand noch Reste/komplette Sets von Nokon Außenhüllen (Schaltung) über?


----------



## skinny63 (28. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Licht einpacken? *besser ist es*
> 
> Ungefähre Route? *wie immer richtung Bastorf*
> Ggf. mit Trekkingbike fahrbar? *eher ohne Spass*



siehe oben


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2012)

Ich werde morgen Hardtail fahren. Start an der Trotzenburg.


----------



## Cad2 (28. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Reste/komplette Sets von Nokon Außenhüllen (Schaltung) über?



hab noch reste in rot elox übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (28. Januar 2012)

Moin,

x bionic lang Unterhemd und neue "Weihnachts"löffler Wistop.hose taten ihren guten Dienst!

Neue Decken von Michelin/Rock gaben ein völlig neues Grip Gefühl(muss hinten noch nachrichten)

morgen viel Spass in der Kälte.


----------



## Tantebrisco (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab grade rausgeschaut- ich bin raus für heute...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

Mädchen 

Wir hatten am Ende 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit und knapp 70 km. Jetzt erstmal auftauen in der Badewanne


----------



## MS1980 (29. Januar 2012)

das ist sportlich, ... bei der Temperatur draußen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

Von nix kommt halt nix


----------



## skinny63 (29. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ist sportlich, ... bei der Temperatur draußen ...



na zumindest der lange Aufenthalt draußen , sonst eben wettergerecht

nette Tour war es trotzdem und hier das "Classico-Bild"




@tantebrisco: das war doch eigentlich genau dein Wetter, sogar für kurze Hosen


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. Januar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> na zumindest der lange Aufenthalt draußen , sonst eben wettergerecht
> 
> nette Tour war es trotzdem und hier das "Classico-Bild"
> 
> ...


 
Hut ab Ihr drei!Schöne Luft draussen und das Bild spricht mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Februar 2012)

Macht mal ein Vorschlag für die Winterpokalabschlusstour, damit ich das im Dienstplan Wunschbuch eintragen kann. Nicht das ich da Dienst hab^^

Bis dahin sollte alles stehen  Bike mäßig *hust*


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2012)

Ne 150 Team-Punkte-Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (1. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ne 150 Team-Punkte-Tour?



gute Idee, dann nochmal auf Rügen, bevor die Zweibeiner die Wege versperren


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2012)

Prima Idee. Hoffentlich is das Wetter dann besser als jetzt.


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> gute Idee, dann nochmal auf Rügen, bevor die Zweibeiner die Wege versperren


 

Rügen klingt gut, wann?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2012)

Na Ende März, zum Ende des Winterpokals.


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2012)

bis dahin ist ja noch bissl zeit ... 

ich könnt mich ja schon mal fit fahren, wenn's draußen nicht so kalt wäre ...


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Februar 2012)

sprich der 31.3  das Wochenende ? dann nehm ich mir da frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (2. Februar 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> sprich der 31.3  das Wochenende ? dann nehm ich mir da frei



Können wir auch da machen, aber WP ist dann:

...vom 07.11.2011 bis zum 25.03.2012 deine Trainingszeiten...


----------



## Xaser87 (2. Februar 2012)

achso ups, dann nehm ich mir das wochenende 24-25 frei


----------



## david99 (6. Februar 2012)

*Am 11.02. Anti-ACTA-Demo in Rostock, seid unbedingt dabei, es geht um die Zukunft des Internet!*

Infos - was ist ACTA 
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LEhf7pP3Pw%22]Anonymous%20-%20Was%20ist%20ACTA?%20-%20#StopACTA%20[german%20syn"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LEhf7pP3Pw"]Anonymous - Was ist ACTA? - #StopACTA [german sync]      - YouTube[/nomedia] 


Online Petition mit weiteren Infos
http://www.avaaz.org/de/eu_save_the_internet_spread/

Demo am 11.02. 15-18 Uhr am Uniplatz Rostock
http://npbhro.de/StopACTA
http://www.junge-piraten.de/2012/02/06/aufruf-zu-anti-acta-demonstrationen-in-deutschland/

Facebook-Event
http://www.facebook.com/events/360013494010391/


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. Februar 2012)

Hier gehts ums Biken.
Verabreden zum Touren, blödes Gefasel über Material und Fahrtechnik, Auswertung der letzten Ausfahrten...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2012)

Einnerungen Anfang 2008, unsere erste gemeinsame Tour:





Gleiche Stelle, 4 Jahre später:





Damals:





Heute (vor einer Woche):





Und was hat sich geändert? Nichts! Und das ist gut so 

Danke Jungs, für eine geniale Bike-Zeit, weiter so!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2012)

schöne Bilder sowas ist immer wieder schön


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...
> Damals:
> ...
> Heute (vor einer Woche):
> ...


Meinst Du, dass mit dem Schieben?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und das ist gut so  ...


Ernsthaft?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nur fürs Foto geschoben, is doch wohl klar


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2012)

schöne Bilder , echt lustig das es genau die selben Leute wieder sind und die selben Szenen ... 

Hometrails sind doch was schönes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (6. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schöne Bilder , echt lustig das es genau die selben Leute wieder sind und die selben Szenen ...
> 
> Hometrails sind doch was schönes ...



das ist nicht lustig  und schon gar kein Zufall


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2012)

Rrrrrichtig, auf garkeinen Fall Zufall


----------



## david99 (6. Februar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Hier gehts ums Biken.
> Verabreden zum Touren, blödes Gefasel über Material und Fahrtechnik, Auswertung der letzten Ausfahrten...


dein problem


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> dein problem



Nein, Deins


----------



## david99 (7. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, Deins


ich habe kein problem geäußert, also seins


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ich habe kein problem geäußert, also seins



Dein Problem ist, das Du den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden hast.
Das ACTA-Problem gehört hier nicht rein .... auch wenn wahrscheinlich alle hier Deiner Meinung sind, das der Mist bestoppt werden muss, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## david99 (7. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist, das Du den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden hast.
> Das ACTA-Problem gehört hier nicht rein .... auch wenn wahrscheinlich alle hier Deiner Meinung sind, das der Mist bestoppt werden muss, mich eingeschlossen.


In diesem Thread geht es ums Radfahren in Rostock (und Umgebung), bei meinem Beitrag geht es um eine wichtige Demo in Rostock. Comprendre?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2012)

Der Thread heisst: *Biker(innen)* aus dem Raum Rostock zum gemeinsamen Touren gesucht!

und nicht:

Demonstranten(innen) aus dem Raum Rostock zum gemeinsamen Touren gesucht!

Comprende?

Und jetzt bitte BTT: hat jemand eine Idee für kommenden Sonntag, oder seit ihr noch alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte BTT: hat jemand eine Idee für kommenden Sonntag, oder seit ihr noch alle im Winterschlaf?



Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2012)

Hier in Eisenach hat Heute morgen das Termometer -20°C angezeigt. 
Das muss sich erst ändern.


----------



## skinny63 (7. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Hier in Eisenach hat Heute morgen das Termometer -20°C angezeigt.
> Das muss sich erst ändern.



ist schon in Arbeit 

und ich wäre nicht in Winterschlaf

Vorschlag, wenn keiner weiter bereit ist: Krakower Seenrunde


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2012)

Krakower See klingt gut, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Obotrit (8. Februar 2012)

ich muss erstmal wieder in gang kommen (und die nötige zeit haben)


----------



## Cad2 (9. Februar 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ich muss erstmal wieder in gang kommen (und die nötige zeit haben)



bei mir das gleiche


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

Damit solltet ihr aber jetzt schon anfangen. In zwei Monaten wenn die Saison anfängt, kommt ihr doch nicht mehr ausm Knick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Februar 2012)

Brauch noch jemand paar Teile?

1x Deore XT SL-M750 
1x Deore XT FD-M750
1x Deore XT RD-M750
1x Alivio 3x8 RD-MC18(?????)
1x Alivio Umwerfer 3x8
1x Nobby Nic 2011 DD 26x2.1 ca. 4000km (Zustand Note: 3)
1x Nobby Nic 2011 DD 26x2.1 ca. 4000km (Zustand Note: 5)
2x Billig-Reifen 26x1,75 ca. 100km (Zustand Note: 1-2)
(1x Deore XT CS-M750 11-32 ca. min. 3000km (Verschleiß: unbekannt))
(1x Deore XT CS-M770 11-32 ca. min. 2000km (Verschleiß: unbekannt))

Was brauch ich noch?

2x V-Brake Cartridge Bremsschuhe inkl.  Muttern


----------



## Obotrit (9. Februar 2012)

Saison ist doch schon seit 01.01.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

Nagut, dann nenn ich es eben Frühling


----------



## Cad2 (9. Februar 2012)

das wird schon noch, erstmal muss der schnee weg und der wald trocknen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. Februar 2012)

Solange es gefroren ist gehts.
Ich habe grade meine Kösterbeck Runde beendet.
Schee wars

Jemand eine Ahnung, ob und welcher Rostocker Radladen ICSG Aufnahmem planen kann?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung, ob und welcher Rostocker Radladen ICSG Aufnahmem planen kann?



Ich würde drum wetten, das das keiner kann. Versuch mal einen tapered Steuersatz oder ein Pressfit-Innenlager einpressen zu lassen, beides habe ich selbst gemacht.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2012)

respekt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> respekt ...



Nicht dafür. Passendes Werkzeug bestellt, der Rest is Kinderkram.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

...na da hat dann wenigstens einer das Werkzeug bist nur leider etwas weit weg


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2012)

Jo, ausser Laufräder aufbauen kann ich inzwischen fast alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. Februar 2012)

Wo ist am Sonntag Treffpunkt?


----------



## skinny63 (10. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Wo ist am Sonntag Treffpunkt?



Aus meiner Sicht in Kuchelmiß, am üblichen Parkplatz. 

Start: 10: Uhr, Route sollten wir uns offen halten, aber mal so als Idee:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tmbmgruvzqhuirfs

momentan bin ich noch etwas angeschlagen und entscheide mich morgen...

schreibe es bis 18 Uhr hier in den Thread


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2012)

Für den Fall das Skinny ausfällt, schlage ich ne Gü-Runde vor. Hat bei Schnee schon Tradition, stimmts Nils?


----------



## zarea (10. Februar 2012)

Ja von mir aus. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Tradition, stimmts Nils?


Ach echt? Darf ich um eine kleine Gedankenstütze bitten? 
Aber "bei Schnee" ist schon richtig ausgedrückt. soll den ganzen Tag schneien. :-D


----------



## skinny63 (10. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Ja von mir aus.
> 
> 
> Ach echt? Darf ich um eine kleine Gedankenstütze bitten?
> Aber "bei Schnee" ist schon richtig ausgedrückt. soll den ganzen Tag schneien. :-D



macht Euch mal nicht zu viel Hoffnung


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2012)

Gedankenstütze, gerne doch:


----------



## zarea (10. Februar 2012)

Oho, leuchtendes Beispiel. 

Da können wir gerne noch mal lang fahren, ich hab jetzt IcePicker drauf. Bin heute schon mal über `ne Schlittschuhbahn gefahren. jeah 
 Hat leider keiner gesehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2012)

Ich geh davon aus das es aktuell dort nicht so glatt ist, wie auf dem Foto


----------



## Cad2 (11. Februar 2012)

War heute in Warnemünde ne kleine runde drehen. Wege waren super. Hat spass gemacht 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht in Kuchelmiß, am üblichen Parkplatz.
> Start: 10: Uhr, Route sollten wir uns offen halten, aber mal so als Idee:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tmbmgruvzqhuirfs
> momentan bin ich noch etwas angeschlagen und entscheide mich morgen...
> schreibe es bis 18 Uhr hier in den Thread



so, bin dabei Start @Kuchelmiß 10 Uhr


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Februar 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen: die neue stadtschlampe: GT Arrowhead. SSP 44-13 ; 9,9kg



@ Cad2 Hast du die 1,3 oder 1,6er drauf?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2012)

1,3er


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, war aber unsicher, ich glaub die sehen an meinem Rad eher schwul aus - werden trotzdem bestellt.


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. Februar 2012)

kannst von mir haben...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Februar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> kannst von mir haben...



Was kann ich von dir haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (11. Februar 2012)

Die Conti Glatzen.


----------



## Cad2 (11. Februar 2012)

Ja die 1,3er. Fahren sich gut.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... ich glaub die sehen an meinem Rad eher schwul aus ...


Die sehen am GT oben so bisschen aus, wie beim Auto das Notrad.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Die sehen am GT oben so bisschen aus, wie beim Auto das Notrad.



sind aber schnell...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte sowas auch mal, fang ich jetzt nicht so schlimm:


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

solche Aufbauten sieht man hier in HH desöfteren, meist sind's Kuriere ...

sehen aber komisch aus, auch wenn se schnelle sind ...


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2012)

in HRO fahren auch ein paar davon rum...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Februar 2012)

An nem GT sehen sie ja auch gut aus,


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> An nem GT sehen sie ja auch gut aus,


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

meist sind's auch nur GT's die so rumfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2012)

Da irrste Dich aber. Die GT-Häufung gabs nur hier grad


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Februar 2012)

Also in Rostock hab ich noch nie ein GT rumdüsen sehen^^


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

denn scheint das hier ne Gang zu sein ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

hi leute,

so ich war heut auch endlich mal wieder ne runde biken...war schön





gruss und euch dann noch ne schönen Sonntag


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> denn scheint das hier ne Gang zu sein ...



"Die wilden GT-Fahrer", dann wissen wir auch warum "*Tiger*sclaw"


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> so ich war heut auch endlich mal wieder ne runde biken...war schön
> 
> gruss und euch dann noch ne schönen Sonntag


 
ich auch, aber nur 1,5std ... denn froren die Zehe und ich mußte abbrechen ...

war an und auf der Alster, ein verkehr dort ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

dein Bild habe ich gesehn....im Wald gings uns gut


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2012)

War heute auch wieder unterwegs aber nur singlespeed und strasse. Nach einer guten stunde waren meine Zehe auch nur noch eis

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr keine Winterstiefel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

nee ... dachte das der Winter nicht kommt, jetzt bekommst nix vernünftiges mehr ...

@maik: nen Ritt mit nen Geisterfahrer wieder ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Februar 2012)

back in town,

gestern noch auf der Ramsau mit den Langläufern, davor eine Woche Planai in Schladming.Kalt und genug Schnee.War gut!

Was läuft nächste Woche Sonntag?Wieder jeder für sich oder alle zusammen ne entspr. kurze Runde im Whold mit abschliessendem Glüh beim Fischer oder Quelle?Blätter mal in den Seiten davor, vieleicht schon was verabredet. 

Kurz damit nicht wieder die Zehen gefrieren.


----------



## Tantebrisco (12. Februar 2012)

Zwei Paar Socken, ein Paar Überschuhe gegen den eisigen Ostwind und unten in den Schuh eine Kombi aus Zeitung und Alufolie.

Mit Panzertape wird die Cleatöffnung von innen zugeklebt und fertig ist der 
Special-Wunder-Selfmadewinterschuh
Habe ich von einem "alten" Rennradhasen, dem Winterstiefel auf dem Rennrad zu unschick sind.

Am Montag bei -20 Grad, sonst den Rest der Woche getestet und für brauchbar befunden.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2012)

Das mit Alufolie probier ich auch mal, hab ich auch schon gehört 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

@maik: nen Ritt mit nen Geisterfahrer wieder ... [/quote]
ja habe für ersatz gesorgt, da du ja zu sellten hier bist


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Februar 2012)

Mit Alufolie und Papier hab ich immer meine eisgekühlten Wodkas & Co. vor Wärme isoliert, das hat im Sommer bestens funktioniert - schön eisegkühlter Wodka am Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (12. Februar 2012)

so ein paar Eindrücke von der Krakow Wintersee Runde:


 

 

 

 


viele waren nicht unterwegs 

Danke an Zarea für Mitfahren ohne Murren, geplante Mittagsrast im Ibis fiel aus, es ging dann nach Riegelpause weiter


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2012)

Gerne doch.
Mein Dank gilt Dir fürs navigieren.


----------



## skinny63 (12. Februar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> Mein Dank gilt Dir fürs navigieren.



welches Navigieren? 

war doch Blindflug + Orientieren im Gelände = gut so


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Februar 2012)

Hat noch jemand vielleicht nen älteres XT-Laufrad V-Brake was er nciht mehr brauch?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

In Rostock fahren übrigens einige GTs rum. Aber wenn man nicht das Auge dafür hat, übersieht man sie schnell. Mein Nickname hat nix mit Biken zu tun, sondern stammt aus meiner alten Computergames-Vergangenheit, Stichwort Wing Commander Teil 1:

TCS Tiger's Claw


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

Ich rufe auf:

kommender Sonntag 19.02., Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof, Wohld-Trails bis Kellerswald. Dort entscheiden wir, ob zum Seni-Teller, oder weiter in die Kühlung nach Kühlungsborn oder Bastorf. Das Wetter soll sonnig bei maximal 6 Grad werden. Die Trails dürften etwas moddrig, aber gut fahrbar sein, Spass wird also mitfahren 

Ich hoffe auf eine grosse Gruppe, für WP-Teammitglieder ist die Teilnahme Pflicht


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

ich werd mein Bike mal einpacken, aber ob ich die große Runde schaffe kann ich net sagen, der feuchte Boden wird deutlich an den kräften zerren, und ich war net alzu  viel aufm Bike diesen Winter ....


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

Dann vergiss die Achse nicht


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

die ist schon eingepackt, müssen morgen nur noch losfahren ... nach der Arbeit ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

Prima, ich pack dann schonmal den Lenker ins Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

jup und super, denn bis Sontag ....


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich rufe auf:
> 
> kommender Sonntag 19.02., Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof, Wohld-Trails bis Kellerswald. Dort entscheiden wir, ob zum Seni-Teller, oder weiter in die Kühlung nach Kühlungsborn oder Bastorf. Das Wetter soll sonnig bei maximal 6 Grad werden. Die Trails dürften etwas moddrig, aber gut fahrbar sein, Spass wird also mitfahren
> 
> Ich hoffe auf eine grosse Gruppe, für WP-Teammitglieder ist die Teilnahme Pflicht



ich bin leider raus, komme erst Mittags aus dem "Brandenburgischen" zurück

viel Spass auf der Tour!


----------



## skinny63 (18. Februar 2012)

Dabei, 0915 @trotzenburg


----------



## MarNe (19. Februar 2012)

Bin ab nächster Woche auch endlich wieder dabei.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2012)

war heute wieder ne intressante Tour ... 

das nächste mal läufts aber besser ...


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> war heute wieder ne intressante Tour ...
> 
> das nächste mal läufts aber besser ...



hehe, nur keinen Spott:
interessant war höchstens, dass Waldwege Konsistenz und Anzugskraft von Sekundenkleber haben, also gab es ne Straßenrunde 

und nächstes Mal wird alles besser ....


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2012)

sagt mal was haltet ihr von den Fat Alberts? könnte die günstig bekommen ...

als front und rear in 2,25 und neu


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2012)

Was wiegt der? Der Ardent wiegt in 2.25 etwa 650 Gramm ... und dürfte besser halten als Supersonics


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2012)

648 und 644gr ... 

aber wollte wissen ob jemand die schon mal hatte und was dazu sagen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 648 und 644gr ...
> 
> aber wollte wissen ob jemand die schon mal hatte und was dazu sagen kann ...




Geshen hab ich die aber glaub ich schon bei irgendjemanden


----------



## Obotrit (20. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 648 und 644gr ...
> 
> aber wollte wissen ob jemand die schon mal hatte und was dazu sagen kann ...



jepp. ich hab den vorn drauf und bin ganz zufrieden.  Der buddelt dich durch jeden Matsch durch. Auf Straße ist er sehr schwerfällig. Aber wer fährt denn schon Straße 
P.S. Der hupende Dödel von gestern war ich. Ihr habt geguckt als hättet ihr noch nie ein Auto gesehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Dich erkannt, aber nur am Auto


----------



## zarea (20. Februar 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...  dass Waldwege Konsistenz und Anzugskraft von Sekundenkleber ...


Da sagste was.
War gestern auch los.
Radweg -> 30km/h -> 150Puls
Feldweg -> 9Km/h -> 175Puls
Ich war nur zwei Stunden unterwegs, und alle.


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 648 und 644gr ...
> 
> aber wollte wissen ob jemand die schon mal hatte und was dazu sagen kann ...


 
Hallo,

ich fahr jetzt Rock von Michelin. Jedoch nur einmal bei gefrohrenen Untergründen probiert. Pass auf beim montieren von Fat Albert, nimm Dir genug Schmierseife für die Stege.Schwalbe macht nun fast alle Modele Tubeless damit ist fast ne Vorrichtung nötig.
Hast Du wahrscheinlich.Von Hand ists ne Quälerei


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2012)

Sind die Michelin nicht elendig schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (21. Februar 2012)

Fat Albert in 2.25 habe ich auf meinem CC Hardtail montiert.

Grip Probleme gibts nicht, lässt sich auch einer 23mm Felge mit unter 2 Bar fahren.
Wobei vom Grip her hier im Umland auch locker ein Racing Ralph, Larsen TT oder Maxxis Fleightweight reichen würde. 

Das mit der schwierigen Montage kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auf meine Felgen ging der Reifen ohne Reifenheber. Abnehmen klappt mit einem Reifenheber bestens.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2012)

solche Leichtdinger kommen nicht mehr ran ...

habe ja selber die Crest und da gehen alle Reifen bissl schwerer rauf bzw runter, aber ich kann damit leben ... ist halt ne Tubeless Felge

@Tigerclaw:
Lenker passt, aber bissl zu weit, kann ich den kürzen? sind ja solche enden eingeklebt?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... ist halt ne Tubeless Felge



Denn bau auch ma Tubeess-Reifen rauf 

Hat jemand ne Idee für kommenden Sonntag? Die Wetteraussichten bis jetzt: 6 Grad, trocken und sonnig.


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sind die Michelin nicht elendig schwer?



ich fahr die nur im Matsch danach kommt wieder Nobi Nic drauf


----------



## halbrechts2 (22. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Denn bau auch ma Tubeess-Reifen rauf
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee für kommenden Sonntag? Die Wetteraussichten bis jetzt: 6 Grad, trocken und sonnig.


 
Kann diese Woche nur Samstags


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann generell nur Sonntags.


----------



## Prexer66 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen. 
Bin der Johannes aus Rostock und würde mich einer euer Touren mal am 
Wochenende anschließen.
Meine Kondi bringt mich noch nicht überall hin.
Entweder ich bleib am Wegesrand liegen oder ziehe mit.
Fahren tue ich eine ältere Fullyschaukel, die mir viel Kraft raubt, ich aber nicht missen kann.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Johannes, schau einfach gegen Ende der Woche rein und schliess Dich uns an. Kommenden Sonntag haste die erste Gelegenheit.

Deshalb rufe ich für Sonntag mal die Anfängertaugliche Seniteller-Runde auf. Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Da evtl noch ein Neuling dabei ist, wird das Tempo eher locker. Seit auf jeden Fall pünktlich am Start, wir warten nicht. 

Für WP-Teammitglieder ist die Tour wie immer Pflicht


----------



## skinny63 (22. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für WP-Teammitglieder ist die Tour wie immer Pflicht



Bin nicht da, probieren Winterbiwak am Brocken 

Euch viel Spass

Heute im Pott schon Sonnenschein und 12 Grad (Plus).


----------



## Prexer66 (23. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes, schau einfach gegen Ende der Woche rein und schliess Dich uns an. Kommenden Sonntag haste die erste Gelegenheit.
> 
> Deshalb rufe ich für Sonntag mal die Anfängertaugliche Seniteller-Runde auf. Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Da evtl noch ein Neuling dabei ist, wird das Tempo eher locker. Seit auf jeden Fall pünktlich am Start, wir warten nicht.
> 
> Für WP-Teammitglieder ist die Tour wie immer Pflicht



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt würd der Neuling den Sonntag mal mitfahren.

Lockere Runde heißt aber auch mit schönsten Singletrailanteil wie wir ihn hier im Norden vorfinden, oder? 

Grüße Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2012)

Prexer66 schrieb:


> ...aber auch mit schönsten Singletrailanteil wie wir ihn hier im Norden vorfinden, oder? ...



Natürlich, wenn der Waldboden es zulässt


----------



## halbrechts2 (23. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn der Waldboden es zulässt


 
Viel Spass am Sonntag, hatte das auch Johannes so vorgeschlagen, einfach reinhängen!

passt

Werde am Samstag  testen mit dem Nachbarn, schreib dann mal den Waldbodenzustandsbericht


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Waldbodenzustandsbericht


 
genial umschrieben ...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2012)

Die Wetteraussichten sehen schonmal gut aus: 6 Grad, Sonne satt und nur leichter Wind.


----------



## Prexer66 (24. Februar 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Waldbodenzustandsbericht



Jo passt halbrechts2 

Bin heut ne kleine Runde gefahren, so die Steilküste entlang inkl. Gespensterwald und dank Waldbodenkonsistenz hatte ich gute Abtriebswerte.
Downforce oder wies heißt.
Insgesamt fahrbar. (außer der verdammte Wind)


----------



## moddererpel (25. Februar 2012)

Hej, würde mich auch gerne mal bei euch mit anschließen um Trails zu checken. Vielleicht kann ich euch ja denn ein oder anderen Trail zeigen. Würde mich freuen!
Grüße Marcel aus P.....tin


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Marcel, morgen 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin, auf dem grossen Parkplatz. Deinem Nickname werden wir alle Ehre machen. Helm nicht vergessen!


----------



## moddererpel (25. Februar 2012)

Ja mach ich...werde beim Fischereihof zu euch stoßen. Fahre nen schwarzes S. Enduro. 
Cheers


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2012)

Okay dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Februar 2012)

Wohld, come in and find out 

also die Forstarbeiter laufen zur Höchstform auf!
Auf diesem schönen Trail sollte man nicht absteigen,




die wassergefüllten Spuren des Unimogs sind tief


Rasmuss zum und vom Whold war fieser Geselle

Viel Spass morgen!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2012)

Egal, wir haben morgen einen echten Moddererpel dabei, da passt das schon


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

...ich find die Strecke auch schön


----------



## Tantebrisco (25. Februar 2012)

Also bist dabei??


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

leider nicht, ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2012)

Nach aktuellem Stand werden wir morgen 7 Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (25. Februar 2012)

Hütter Wohld ist momentan voll S....tuhl - nicht nur die Strecke am Waldrand längs. Auch östlich der ersten Teiche siehts toll aus. Die Holzhackerbuam scheinen eine Waldrallye mit ihren Kisten veranstaltet zu haben (Leergewicht: 12t). 







Und wenn sie nicht metertiefe Spuren hinterlassen haben, liegt alle 2m ein Baum aufm Weg. Suuper! Fehlt nur noch ein Artikel in der OZ, dass die Biker den Wald kaputt machen. Obwohl, war da nicht neulich sowas?
Mal sehen was die Kühlung morgen sagt.
Sorry, das musste mal raus. Hier weiß wenigstens einer wovon ich rede ;-)


----------



## Tantebrisco (25. Februar 2012)

Ich komme grade aus dem Wohld-

flowig ist anders.

Rinnen, die bis zur Nabe reichen, Schlammlöcher, nicht weggeräumtes, liegendes Holz...
Mal sehen, was das morgen wird!


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr doch nicht mit. Ich habe meine Runde für heute durch. Mehr Kilometer mit nassem hintern muss nicht...


----------



## Tantebrisco (27. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand eine 15mm Steckachsnabe (oder ein Laufrad mit einer solchen Nabe) am Start und würde sie mir mal für ein paar Stunden ausleihen?

Ich muss den Adapter für meine Vorderradbremse etwas anpassen und müsste dafür einen kleinen "Anpassaufbau" starten. Meine Vorderradnabe kommt leider erst im April


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2012)

Ich kann Dir eine 15er Fox Steckachse leihen. Das Laufrad dazu ist keinesfalls leihbar


----------



## Prexer66 (27. Februar 2012)

Moin,

die erste Tour war sehr Sauerstoffentwöhnent für mich.
Fühlte mich zwar für 70% der Fahrzeit wie auf 9000m Höhe in der Todeszone,  aber hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht und werde mich mal wieder mitziehen lassen. 
Klasse Truppe.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## pseikow (27. Februar 2012)

=)


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2012)

2ter Platz, Glückwunsch ...

du machst irgendwie nur solche Wettkämpfe, respekt dafür ...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Norman


----------



## Tantebrisco (27. Februar 2012)

Glühstrumpf Norman!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moddererpel (27. Februar 2012)

Hej , wollte mich nochmal bedanken für die schöne Tour. Mein Favorit war ja der Trails an der Gartensparte. Das ist Rock n Roll......Cheers


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2012)

Garten was? Welcher Trail ist gemeint?

Edit: der Downhill in der Schleife kurz vor Doberan? Der ist ziemlich genial.


----------



## moddererpel (27. Februar 2012)

Mmh, Kellerswald glaub ich....bin nochmal hoch. Du warts da noch nicht anwesend. Der einzige eigentlich der nen paar Wurzeln hat.

Davon hat Lory glaube ich auch nen Foto gemacht..


----------



## Prexer66 (27. Februar 2012)

Wurd sogar nen Video gemacht. 
Frag mich jetzt nicht von wem. Wenns der war wo ich mit dir wieder hochgeklettert bin.


----------



## moddererpel (27. Februar 2012)

ja genau den mein ich...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (27. Februar 2012)

moddererpel schrieb:


> Hej , wollte mich nochmal bedanken für die schöne Tour. Mein Favorit war ja der Trails an der Gartensparte. Das ist Rock n Roll......Cheers




Der wurzelige wo's runter zu de Kleingärten geht?


----------



## Prexer66 (27. Februar 2012)

Glaub schon das es Kleingärten waren.
Der war kurz und nett.


----------



## NoelCont (28. Februar 2012)

heyyy  ich meld mich auch mal aus der Winterpause  ich war auch mit norman in neubrandenburg und ich muss sagen,es war echt super  wobei sich eure modderschlacht auch nicht schlecht anhört  
Mal so ne frage nebenher, hat jmd 
Spd-cleats in seiner wühlkiste? Ich brauch noch werlche für meine straßenschuhe. Können alt sein, ich wollte keine 15 euro für die dinger ausgeben, wenn ich die sowieso nur fürs daddeln brauch. Also wenn jmd welche hat für nen kleinen taler, nur her damit  
Mfg noel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

hi,

habt ihr schon ne Idee für Sonntag? Vieleicht ne lange Grundlagentour? also viel Waldautobahn?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habt ihr schon ne Idee für Sonntag? Vieleicht ne lange Grundlagentour? also viel Waldautobahn?
> 
> mfg



Von mir aus gerne. Rostocker Heide?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Februar 2012)

ne Grundlagen-Tour sollte ich auch machen, bin doch ziemlich aus der Form ... 

und bald is ja sommer ...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2012)

Biste am WE denn hier?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

gut dann werden wir mal gutes Wetter bestellen...na Marko du bist ja nicht da, aber deine HH-Runden sind ja auch fein...


----------



## Tantebrisco (28. Februar 2012)

Cleats hab ich am Start. Kurz ne PN...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (28. Februar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Cleats




Was ist denn an Cleats besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (28. Februar 2012)

nee, leider nicht .... warscheinlich ende März oder mitte April erst wieder 

solange müssen die Trails hier und die City herhalten ...


----------



## MS1980 (28. Februar 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Cleats besser?


 
der bessere halt,und sie sind kraftsparender 

also ich will sie nicht mehr missen ...


----------



## NoelCont (28. Februar 2012)

Voralledem verliert man das Bike nicht unterwegs  Es bleibt immer bei einem


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (28. Februar 2012)

Und wie bekomm ich die Cleats an meine "Straßen"-Schuhe? (SPD-Pedale hab ich ja immer dran)


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2012)

Deine Schuhe ham ne Aufnahme dafür, oder sie sind nicht SPD-tauglich.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Februar 2012)

richtig, auch wenn mal aufm Boden liegt, es kann sofort weiter gehen ... 

... es klebt ja unter deinen Füßen ...


----------



## Tantebrisco (28. Februar 2012)

Quatsch- das passiert nur Rentnern mitm Rennrad


----------



## Obotrit (1. März 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Und wie bekomm ich die Cleats an meine "Straßen"-Schuhe? (SPD-Pedale hab ich ja immer dran)



na so - wie sonst


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. März 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Mörderteil? Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

hi,
gibts neues für Sonntag?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2012)

Ja gibts: ich bin raus, muss erst auskurieren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

hmm da habe ich mal frei und alles sind krank oder verhindert

dir wünsche ich aber ne schnelle Genesung


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2012)

von mir auch gute besserung ...


----------



## skinny63 (1. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm da habe ich mal frei und alles sind krank oder verhindert
> 
> dir wünsche ich aber ne schnelle Genesung



Na ganz so ist es ja nicht, bin da und bereit....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

gut skinny hast du denn ne idee für ne Rollerstrecke? vielleicht so um die 80km? würde dann auch zu dir fahren(was ich ja eh muß)


----------



## skinny63 (2. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> gut skinny hast du denn ne idee für ne Rollerstrecke? vielleicht so um die 80km? würde dann auch zu dir fahren(was ich ja eh muß)



Moin Vegeta, habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, auch weil noch nicht klar ist, ob es noch Mitstreiter gibt.

Wenn uns nix (Neues) einfällt, 80 km?: Boddenrunde


----------



## Cad2 (2. März 2012)

ich wär sonntag evtl auch dabei aber dann umkreis hro nach möglichkeit.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

skinny...Bodden klingt für mich gut...


----------



## skinny63 (2. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> skinny...Bodden klingt für mich gut...



Für mich auch, wenn aber CAD2 und Lory (2h) mitkommen wollen, sollten wir über ne strassen- waldautobahn - runde in HRO umzu nachdenken

Lese gerade, Lory verzichtet

Also an CAD2: kannst du nach ribnitz kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

jeb wäre auch ok

skinny wieviel km willst du den fahren?


----------



## skinny63 (2. März 2012)

Bei
moderatem Tempo wurscht 
Unter hundert wäre gut


----------



## Cad2 (3. März 2012)

Ich denke das ist machbar. Und unter 100km kling auch gut. Wenn es nur 70 sind bin ich auch erstmal zufrieden :-D wann und wo genau?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist machbar. Und unter 100km kling auch gut. Wenn es nur 70 sind bin ich auch erstmal zufrieden :-D wann und wo genau?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



dann 10 Uhr Sonntag am Parkplatz Gänsewiese in Ribnitz

werden ca. 80 km


----------



## Cad2 (3. März 2012)

OK, klingt gut. Mit Einkehr oder machen wir pick nik?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

in ribnitz damgarden hast du noch ne straße wo die gänsewiese ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2012)

Maik, da ham wir uns doch schonmal getroffen, der Parkplatz.

Ich denke ich werde morgen auch dabei sein. Möchte jemand aus Rostock mit?
Möglicher Treffpunkt 9:20 Uhr beim PC-Spezialist Rövershäger Chaussee, Richtung Bentwisch raus.


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> OK, klingt gut. Mit Einkehr oder machen wir pick nik?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Tja wir können einkehren, Fahrtrichtung würde ich gegen Uhrzeigersinn vorschlagen Route finden wir auf dem Weg


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> in ribnitz damgarden hast du noch ne straße wo die gänsewiese ist?



Gänsewiese
18311 Ribnitz-Damgarten

so zu finden beim googeln


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2012)

Einkehr beim Eichkater?


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2012)

der Italiener war doch auch ganz gut ...

und der hat die guten Helmhalter ...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2012)

Stimmt, den hatte ich schon vergessen


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt, den hatte ich schon vergessen



wird sich ergeben, denke ich, Notfallriegel kann nicht schaden


----------



## exi09 (4. März 2012)

Hallo an alle.

Ich such ab sofort paar nette Leute, die Lust haben paar Touren durch Wald und Wiese mit mir zu unternehmen. Ich wohne in Greifswald, komme ursprünglich aus Bad Doberan, also wäre ab und an auch Umkreis HRO möglich, aber da ich über kein Auto verfüge (armer Student ), immer blöd machbar.
Ich hatte vor 2-3 Jahren mal ein Projekt am Start, was leider aus diversen Gründen abgebrochen wurde (mv-offroad.de). Seitdem ist das Hobby ein wenig eingeschlafen, nun möchte ich wieder bisel angreifen.
Ich fahre ein Hardtail und bevorzoge Wälder (gerne bisel rustikal, aber natürlich auch Waldautobahnen).
Vom Niveau her bin ich eher Anfänger und wenn ich hier was von 80 km lese, muss ich schon sagen Respekt, die sind bei mir derzeit nicht drin.
Eher so 20 - 30 km, aber diese dann auch mit sehr intensiven Phasen.

Joa so viel zu mir, wär ja cool, wenn sich jemand melde 

besten Gruß exi (André)


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2012)

Schöne tour Jungs. Ordentlich Kilometer geradelt. 84km in 4h 15min. Pizza hat auch geschmeckt  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

Joah war prima. Mein Garmin hat übrigens 191hm aufgezeichnet, also doch wenigstens ein bissl Steigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

191hm , soviel hatte ich gestern nach 5km ... 

aber keine Pizza ... 

seid ihr die selbe Route gefahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

Fast, nur entgegengesetzt. Ein kleines Stück haben wir ausgelassen, an anderer Stelle dafür etwas anders gefahren. Bei der Runde wo Du dabei warst, hatten wir glaub ich 90km.


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

ich hatte 96km auf'm Tacho ...  und war für mich schon echt hart, aber du hast mich da ganz gut mit gezogen


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. März 2012)

Ich fahr fast jeden Abend rund um Rostock meine Runde. Am liebsten nach Roggentin hinten raus. Streckenmäßig wirds eigentlich nie mehr als 35 kilometer, die aber fast aussschließlich auf Trails...


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2012)

Wo fährst denn da lang wenn das fast nur trails sind? Stadt - Schweizer Wald - kösterbeck?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

jeden Abend ... das is mal ne Ansage ... 

ich komm auf 10-15km am Tag, wenn ich mit Bike zur Arbeit fahre,und das wird jetzt wieder täglich sein, wenn's net regnet ... 

muß umbedingt fit werden, für lange Touren mit euch ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Wo fährst denn da lang wenn das fast nur trails sind? Stadt - Schweizer Wald - kösterbeck?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


 
genau, ich kenn nur den radweg an der Straße ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> muß umbedingt fit werden, für lange Touren mit euch ...



Keine schlechte Idee. Am 25. März liegt voraussichtich eine Rügen-Tour an, und im April fahren wir sicher auch mal wieder die volle Trail-Packung inkl. Kühung und Bastorf 

*Schonmal zum Vormerken: kommenden Sonntag 10 Uhr Runde in Güstrow, Eispause in Kluess oder Steak gegen Ende der Tour. Treffen am Spaldingsplatz in Güstrow  Genauere Infos gibts im Laufe der Woche*

Wenn genug Leute Interesse haben, aber kein Auto nach Gü abkriegen, werd ich evtl. Shuttleservice ab Rostock machen.


----------



## skinny63 (4. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Schöne tour Jungs. Ordentlich Kilometer geradelt. 84km in 4h 15min. Pizza hat auch geschmeckt
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



wat kann ich noch beitragen?
achso Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

Kluess kann ich nur empfehlen, lecker Eis haben die ...

Rügen-Tour hört sich gut an,wird aber defenitiv nix ... am 19.ten kommt die kleine


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wat kann ich noch beitragen?
> achso Fotos


 
die Helmhalter haben se immer noch ...

schien kalt gewesen zu sein, ich hätt gestern auch ohne Jacke fahren können, so warm war das hier 

wo ist Maik, den seh ich garnicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

Maik hatte sich kurzfristig abgemeldet. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Wo fährst denn da lang wenn das fast nur trails sind? Stadt - Schweizer Wald - kösterbeck?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express




Was ist denn der Schweizer Wald? 

Und wo kann mann um Kösterbeck fahren? Ich wohn da zwar i.d. Nähe kenne aber bisher nur den DH-Berg.


----------



## Cad2 (4. März 2012)

Schweizer Wald ist der hinterm tri Hotel. In kösterbeck gibt es doch auch ne menge trails aber die meisten sind recht kurz aber steil

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2012)

Kösterbeck geht einmal aussen rum. Bei unserer letzten Tour wars dort allerdings sehr moddrig und tief. Und den DH-Berg kann man auch hochfahren, is prima Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. März 2012)

Hat noch jemand ein Klick/normal bzw. Klick/Plattform -Pedal über was er nicht mehr brauch für ein paar Euros??


----------



## MarNe (5. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Schonmal zum Vormerken: kommenden Sonntag 10 Uhr Runde in Güstrow, Eispause in Kluess oder Steak gegen Ende der Tour. Treffen am Spaldingsplatz in Güstrow  Genauere Infos gibts im Laufe der Woche*
> 
> Wenn genug Leute Interesse haben, aber kein Auto nach Gü abkriegen, werd ich evtl. Shuttleservice ab Rostock machen.




Molli ist fit, ich noch nicht so ganz, bin aber dabei.


----------



## NoelCont (5. März 2012)

Bin dieses Wochenende leider in Düsseldorf  
Wie genau steht das am 25 denn fest? 
Wenn das fest steht würde ich meine arbeitsschicht verlegen 

Noel


----------



## moddererpel (5. März 2012)

Hej , ich mache am Sonntag bei geeignetem Wetter ne kurze Trailrunde im Wohld 
Also wer lust hat....immer her damit.
Cheers


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2012)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Schonmal zum Vormerken: kommenden Sonntag 10 Uhr Runde in Güstrow, Eispause in Kluess oder Steak gegen Ende der Tour. Treffen am Spaldingsplatz in Güstrow  Genauere Infos gibts im Laufe der Woche*
> 
> Wenn genug Leute Interesse haben, aber kein Auto nach Gü abkriegen, werd ich evtl. Shuttleservice ab Rostock machen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. März 2012)

moin,

ich werd Sonntag wieder nicht können. Muss mal nen muskulären faseranriss vom "Bällchenspielen" auskurrieren. Für lange Tour reichts noch nicht.

Meld mich mit PN


----------



## MarNe (8. März 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Ich benötige einen neuen TwinLoc, und bevor ich den Scott TwinLoc Hebel für NEUN-UND-NEUNZIG Euro kaufe 

( http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=4&ig2id=118&iid=6972&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0 )

wollte ich mal nachfragen: "Gibt es den auch günstiger?"


Gruß Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2012)

Ist Deiner defekt? Was genau ist defekt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2012)

moin,

schöner Preis was haste denn mit dem gemacht?

und ich wünsche dir ne schönen FRAUENTAG


----------



## MarNe (8. März 2012)

Der Hebel knubbelt über, kommt wohl vom Sturz. Er blockiert nur noch den hinteren Dämpfer. Kannst es dir ja am Sonntag mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (8. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und ich wünsche dir ne schönen FRAUENTAG


 
Das ist ja putzig! Danke


----------



## skinny63 (8. März 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Das ist ja putzig! Danke



Da kann Mann sich ja noch anschließen, an die Gratulationskur 

@Marne: bist Du Sonntag am Start? Wenn ja, Mitnahme ab ARAL Tessiner Straße gewünscht? Start dort wäre 09:15 Uhr


----------



## MarNe (8. März 2012)

Vielen Dank!  

Für die Frauentagsbeglückwünschungen und für die Mitfahrgelegenheit. Blumen und Sekt nehme ich dann am Sonntag entgegen. Dafür auch schonmal ein Dankeschön im Voraus. 

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei, werde dann 09:15 Uhr an der Aral sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2012)

Prima.

also die aktuelle Verteilung sieht so aus:

Lory nimmt Xaser + Cad2 mit
Skinny nimmt MarNe mit
Thomas aus Kritzkow fährt selbst
und ich bin vor Ort


----------



## Xaser87 (8. März 2012)

Oh da freu ich mich ja. Erste Tour seit einem halben Jahr - 

Einen schönen Frauentag wünsch ich dir noch


----------



## Tantebrisco (8. März 2012)

Ich fahre Samstag/Sonntag in den Harz. Wenn jamand mit ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln mag...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2012)

gute Idee, bin leider arbeiten dir aber viel spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2012)

Harz is doch stellenweise noch vereist. Wir vereisen uns Sonntag lieber in Kluess


----------



## Obotrit (8. März 2012)

auf mich müsst ihr noch verzichten. ich halte noch keine tour durch. hatte ne bronchitis und vorher wenig training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. März 2012)

Huhu,


Hat jemand vielleicht noch Kurze Kurbelmuttern+Hülsen für ein paar Euros?


 Lg


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2012)

Navin, hol Dir ausm Baumarkt Unterlegscheiben für Türscharniere. Die haben genau den richtigen Innendurchmesser, und einen schmalen Rand.


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. März 2012)

Moin,

es macht sich grad ein Zeitfenster für Sonntag auf!Wie weit gehts denn Sonntag(wie anspruchsvoll wegen dem Unterschenkel, der nicht mehr zuckt)?




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee. Am 25. März liegt voraussichtich eine Rügen-Tour an, und im April fahren wir sicher auch mal wieder die volle Trail-Packung inkl. Kühung und Bastorf
> 
> *Schonmal zum Vormerken: kommenden Sonntag 10 Uhr Runde in Güstrow, Eispause in Kluess oder Steak gegen Ende der Tour. Treffen am Spaldingsplatz in Güstrow  Genauere Infos gibts im Laufe der Woche*
> 
> Wenn genug Leute Interesse haben, aber kein Auto nach Gü abkriegen, werd ich evtl. Shuttleservice ab Rostock machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

So weit uns die Beine tragen. Technisch anspruchsvoll wird die Strecke nicht. Ein paar Steigungen sind drin, aber dafür auch ein paar nette Abfahrten. Also ausgelegt auf ein bissl Training, und ganz viel Spass 
Zeitmässig erstmal so bis 14.00 Uhr, dann evtl. Trennung oder Abschluss, je nach Lust und Laune 

Wir haben gestern abend schon bissl was angetestet, die Bodenzustand ist sehr gut, alles frei und griffig. Gibt ne Spassgarantie für morgen


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. März 2012)

gut,

bin dabei 9.45 am Spaldingpatz in GÜ. 14.00 Uhr Ende ist gut für die weitere Planung!

Bis morgen


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Prima. Dann sind wir morgen 9 Leute. In Kluess hab ich mal vorsichtshalber vorbestellt, sonst sprengen wir dort den Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (10. März 2012)

Was gibts denn nun? Steak oder kuchen?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2012)

Eis


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Kuchen, Eis, Bockwurst, such Dir was aus 

Steak geht erst ab 18 Uhr los. Das machen wir mal im Sommer.


----------



## Cad2 (10. März 2012)

ok klingt gut.
Hat mal einer ne GPX datei die er mir schicken kann?
Bin grad am garmin testen


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Es gibt zu der keine GPX-Datei. Wir fahren alles spontan, und alles was Spass macht. Ich bin vor Ort, es sind meine Hometrails. Für die meissten von euch ist es völlig unbekanntes Gebiet, und alles kennt keiner von euch


----------



## Cad2 (10. März 2012)

ich will nur irgendeine gpx datei. egal welche tour, bin nur so am testen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

http://www.bikemap.net/route/891887

Lad Dir da eine runter


----------



## Cad2 (10. März 2012)

danke


----------



## MS1980 (10. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir fahren alles spontan, und alles was Spass macht. , und alles kennt keiner von euch


 
kennst du denn alles, wenn ihr spontan fahrt? 

die strecke um den See war damals aber ziemlich naß, trotzdem hat's Spaß gemacht ...

euch denn viel spaß morgen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Marko, aktuell is die Strecke recht trocken und gut fahrbar. Aber einiges von der Tour fahren wir auch morgen. Ausser Dir und Nils kennen die anderen einen Teile nicht, den kurz vor der Raupe, und den langen Trail ziemlich zum Ende hin. Aber ich selbst kenn inzwischen alles davon 

Komm doch spontan rüber, von Hamburg isses doch nicht weit hierher. Wir wären dann zu zehnt, das ist fast Record


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. März 2012)

Ich bin fertig hier...

Stevens S4 SSP 48-16
Nochmals ein Herzlicheslove Danke an Tiger's Claw und Tantebrisco!


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Komm doch spontan rüber, von Hamburg isses doch nicht weit hierher.


 
bei den Spritpreisen da fallen solche spontanen Reisen leider aus ... 

heute aber in den Habe's gewesen,

2h 18min fahrzeit
34,93 km
698hm 

läuft ganz gut, bald kann ich auch bei euch wieder mitfahren, kuchen essen in Bastorf 

wie waren eure Tourdaten ?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2012)

Wir waren 8 Leute, knapp 50km, lecker Eis, etwas Nieselregen am Ende. Insgesamt sehr schön. Wir sind einige Wege gefahren, die ich selbst noch nicht kannte, und viele Wege, die meine Mitradler nicht kannten 

Spass gemacht hats auf jeden Fall, vor allem mim Carbine


----------



## Cad2 (11. März 2012)

jo war ne schöne tour, hätte auch etwas länger sein können.
carbine fährt sich gut und sieht auch nett aus  
bilder und video folgen...


----------



## Cad2 (11. März 2012)




----------



## halbrechts2 (11. März 2012)

jo,

super tour!Gern wieder mit den heissen kirschen und der lecker Waffel hinterher.


----------



## MarNe (11. März 2012)

Vielen Dank euch! War eine tolle Tour, meine Güte, wie hat mir das gefehlt! 

Angenehmen Abend!


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2012)

war der Anstieg auf den bildern wirklich so schlimm?

ihr seht ja so fertig aus ... 

@Xaser: und wie fährt sich das Fully? 

@Skinny, auch nen neues Bike?



grüße in die Heimat ...


----------



## Xaser87 (11. März 2012)

Hat mir auch echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich meine Kondition von vor einem halben Jahr nicht hatte :-D
Da merkt man was mir so gefehlt hat. 

Bilder gucken  .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (11. März 2012)

Der anstieg war wirklich fies. Sieht auf Bildern und Videos ja meistens nicht so aus.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (11. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Skinny, auch nen neues Bike?
> 
> grüße in die Heimat ...



umlackierter Rahmen, oder so....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

...oder so was denn nun genau???

hmm, und ne schöner Schiebeberg

gruss


----------



## Xaser87 (12. März 2012)

Hat jemand noch die GPS Daten von der Tour?


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch die GPS Daten von der Tour?


http://connect.garmin.com/course/778316


----------



## moddererpel (12. März 2012)

Hallo, fährt hier jemand zu Mad East Challenge / Enduro ? Zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheiten
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...oder so was denn nun genau???
> 
> hmm, und ne schöner Schiebeberg
> 
> gruss


1. oder so: stand beim Dealer rum und musste weg  , bei mir musste das Epic weichen und ist Vorbereitung auf die Fuhrparkreduzierung (Remedy 2009 ist also noch zu vergeben)

2. war auch Fahrberg Linienwahl wichtig oder rohe Gewalt zum Hochtreten


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2012)

also doch nen neues, welches Model ist es denn? 

sieht stark nach nen  S-Works Carbon aus ...

das rote Epic hast denn getauscht, so zusagen ...


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> also doch nen neues, welches Model ist es denn?
> 
> sieht stark nach nen  S-Works Carbon aus ...
> 
> das rote Epic hast denn getauscht, so zusagen ...



nix S-Works  ist Standard, Sitzposition auch Standard.... bei Speci ziemlich genial

und Rot war dabei, beim Epic


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2012)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Fotos. Hier die erste Pause:





Alles wartet auf:





Die Meute traut sich nicht den Berg ... pardon, Hügel ... hoch:





)


----------



## Xaser87 (12. März 2012)

Na schaffen wir die 100 Platzierung noch in den nächsten 2 Wochen. Auf gehts 

Push


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

skinny63;hmm, was für ein modell ist es denn? 

und schöne Bilder da bin ich auch bald wieder mit dabei


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> skinny63;hmm, was für ein modell ist es denn?



wenns denn so genau sein soll:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2010&spid=45840

allerdings nur Rahmen, Gabel, Umwerfer => Rest ist vom Epic übernommen

mir taugt es sehr...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

Danke, hmm dein epic-rahmen kätte mir auch gefallen


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Danke, hmm dein epic-rahmen kätte mir auch gefallen



steht in dortmund beim dealer , soll ich anrufen?


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2012)

also doch Carbon ... haben mich meine Augen doch nicht getäuscht ....  

schönes Teil ...  

jetzt rüsten alle auf Carbon um, wa ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

...und wer war denn da mit dem SSp unterwegs? Ging es gut? Kommst du nun öfter damit?

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (13. März 2012)

der mit dem Starbike und Singlespeed ist Nils ...(zarea) 

für's Gelände kann ich's mir echt nicht vorstellen, das man ohne Gänge spaß hat ...


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2012)

zarea hat sich jedenfalls nicht beklagt und ist vielen geschalteten weggefahren....

Ansonsten kommendes Wochenende, schon jemand ne Idee?

Ich könnte nur Samstag, wäre aber auch für ne längere Tour zu haben. Wir könnten auch Vegeta einen Besuch auf Usedom abstatten 

falls er frei hat...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

hi Leute....ich muß Samstag ab 18.30 arbeiten bis dahin frei....


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi Leute....ich muß Samstag ab 18.30 arbeiten bis dahin frei....



hört sich schon mal gut an:

Tour von 10-16 Uhr mit Start in ???

Imbiss Fischbrötchen bei Udo in Koserow

und besser, dort haben wir Streckelsberg schon hinter uns


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

10-16uhr ist ja schon ne schöne Zeit zum fahren wo wollt ihr den überall hin...Start vielleicht in Ückeritz dann am Achterwasser Neppermin Kamminke Golm Polen (zum Bäcker) Ahlbeck und dann an der Küste lang vielleicht?


----------



## MarNe (14. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> hört sich schon mal gut an:
> 
> Tour von 10-16 Uhr mit Start in ???
> 
> ...



Ja, da bin ich dabei!!!! Wer fährt von Rostock und nimmt mich mit? 

Marlene


----------



## skinny63 (14. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> 10-16uhr ist ja schon ne schöne Zeit zum fahren wo wollt ihr den überall hin...Start vielleicht in Ückeritz dann am Achterwasser Neppermin Kamminke Golm Polen (zum Bäcker) Ahlbeck und dann an der Küste lang vielleicht?



Start: Ückeritz => meinetwegen, die Zeit ist nur überschläglich, weil Du @Vegeta, vielleicht noch ein paar Minuten vor dem Dienst brauchst

...oder nicht?

@alle Anderen: Wer nimmt Marne mit?

ansonsten wird es sicher passen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. März 2012)

naja zeit bekomme ich schon hin...strecke dann halt wie gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (14. März 2012)

@ungeschaltet:

Jupp, ich hatte Spaß.  
Auch wenn es manchmal nicht weiter ging, weil die 80Kilo auf ´m Pedal nicht reichten und ich einmal drohte, zurück zu bleiben, weil sich meine zur Scheibe verschwommenen Füße nicht schnell genug drehen konnten.   
Aber sonst war es wie Rohkost. 


Allerdings, seit der Wismaraner mit ´nem Fixie im Wohld war, ist das wohl nicht mehr soooo doll, wa?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. März 2012)

schön,dann kann ich meins ja  auchmal mitbringen wenn es denn mal fertig ist welche Übersetzung fährst du?


----------



## zarea (14. März 2012)

Ich fahre 32/16.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. März 2012)

aha, da wollte ich am 29er auch hin aber ich werde mir mal noch ne 17 hinlegen...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2012)

Wenn ihr ne SSP-Tour macht, sacht rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich mein Zaskar noch umbauen kann


----------



## zarea (14. März 2012)

Jo, mach das. Upp´n platten Land is mir die Übersetzung zu wenig, allerdings wenn es wellig wird, ist es halt besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (15. März 2012)

Ich fahr 44/13 aber dann nur in der City. Damit komm ich gut vorran

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. März 2012)

Oh ha,

wenn man das hier so liest geht die Tendenz ja in Richtung Gewicht sparen mit Demontage unwichtiger Komponenten. Ich komm das nächste mal mit meinem Diamant, da ist wenigstens noch ein Freilauf dran. Aber Schmalreifen.

Kann nicht mit zur Usedomtour, schade


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. März 2012)

Cool hab auch ne Diamant...machen dann mal ne DDR oder oldie Runde


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Kann nicht mit zur Usedomtour, schade



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. März 2012)

...na mal schauen ob überhaupt einer kommt


----------



## skinny63 (15. März 2012)

Also ich bin fest gewillt 

Problem ist Marne, wegen fehlender Mitnahme von Rostock.


----------



## skinny63 (15. März 2012)

@marne: wie wär es damit?
Rostock Hbf	   Sa, 17.03.12 	ab 	08:05   	0:20 	
Sanitz(b Rostock) Sa, 17.03.12 	an 	08:25

dann Abholung durch mich und ab nach Usedom


----------



## MarNe (16. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Skinny,

ich hatte auch schon geschaut, per Bus/Bahn nach Marlow ist passe. Ich lasse mir was einfallen, will ja auch keine Umstände bereiten. Wenn es aber nicht anders geht, dann bleibt Sanitz als Option. Melde mich bis heute Abend zurück. 

Angenehmen Tag!


----------



## pseikow (16. März 2012)

Kleine Tour in den wohld am we? Ich fahre hin.

Samstag. Nicht zu früh. Quasi eine StudentenRound! =D


----------



## Cad2 (16. März 2012)

Samstag wäre ich dabei. Evtl nur bissle wohld und dann nach dbr oder so weil wohld ja schlecht fahrbar ist. 10uhr kann man doch starten von der trotze!?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Ich bin wieder Trail-tauglich:


----------



## Obotrit (16. März 2012)

Also ich bin evtl. im Wohld zu finden. Will aber schon gegen 0800 dort sein. 
"Studentenrunde", iss klar ...


----------



## skinny63 (16. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...na mal schauen ob überhaupt einer kommt



....gib uns mal bitte einen genauen Treffpunkt

ich vermute mal, dass wir eher zwischen 10:15 bis 10:30 da sind, konkreter heute Abend, wenn Marne sich gemeldet hat


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder Trail-tauglich:


 
geil geil geil ...   

magst mir mal ne Teileliste zukommen, gern auch in mein Threat oder PM

das muß ich umbedingt in Natura mal sehen ...  (und fahrn ...)


----------



## skinny63 (16. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> geil geil geil ...
> 
> magst mir mal ne Teileliste zukommen, gern auch in mein Threat oder PM
> 
> das muß ich umbedingt in Natura mal sehen ...  (und fahrn ...)



eine Woche noch....

dann Rügentour


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2012)

sind erst Ostern wieder zuhause ... 

Rügen fällt wieder aus ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Diesmal ist der Grund aber ein guter


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2012)

Jup ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

leider nicht dabei, bin auf ner "Dresden Tour"

Viel Spass



skinny63 schrieb:


> eine Woche noch....
> 
> dann Rügentour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2012)

Dresden, mmhhh Stadttour mit Sehnswürdigkeiten oder lecker Trails fahren?

ist nicht das Erzgebirge in der Gegend?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2012)

Ich hatte heute Wandlitz Trails, Liebnitzsee, Hellsee, Hellfliess oder so ähnlich. Spass hats gemacht. Morgen gehts um den Werbellinsee 

Fotos hab ich vergessen zu machen.


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2012)

der Werbellinsee sieht ja sehr schön aus, und die Gegend darum auch, das macht da bestimmt Laune ...

fährst alleine, oder hast jemanden  der sich dort auskennt?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2012)

Ich war heute mit zwei Locals unterwegs, und morgen werden wir auch mindestens so viele.


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2012)

na denn viel Spaß morgen ... wir sehen uns ...



hier nochmal was zum Cannondale Flash 29 , 6,72gr !!!
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2012/03/13/cannondale-flash-29er-673-kilogramm


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2012)

Das is krass leicht. Ich peile eher so 8 kg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2012)

@Tiger 8kg dein 29er


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2012)

Jubb, näxten Winter


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. März 2012)

ein Tag Dresdner Heide mit"local Kollegen",ein Tag Kultur+Elberadweg hoch+runter




MS1980 schrieb:


> Dresden, mmhhh Stadttour mit Sehnswürdigkeiten oder lecker Trails fahren?
> 
> ist nicht das Erzgebirge in der Gegend?


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> na denn viel SpaÃ morgen ... wir sehen uns ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht gar nicht....

Unter UCI Limit fÃ¼r RRð³


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2012)

unter dem UCI Limit, wieviel müssen sie denn wiegen?
wußte garnicht das es überhaupt gibt, dachte schön leicht = schnelle zeit ... 

@Tiger:
8kg ist aber auch schon stark    ... ich bin gespannt ...



es geht aber noch mehr ... 

leichtbau Rennrad: Spin Custom 2,97kg   
http://www.light-bikes.de/fotos/main.php?g2_itemId=11610


----------



## jensens (18. März 2012)

Wo und wie weit wirds auf Rügen? Habt ihr schon was geplant?


----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2012)

zurück von Usedom:

schöne Tour mit Auf- und Ab - 71km /630 hm 

Ganz dickes Danke an *Vegeta*

Polen gestriffen, nicht eine einzige Waffel gesehen, von Kirschen und Sahne gar nicht zu reden 

dafür leckeres Fischbrötchen + gab noch ne Menge neue Wege zu entdecken


----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

schöne Bilder ... 

freu mich auch schon, auf meine Rundführung dort ...


----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das is krass leicht. Ich peile eher so 8 kg an.


 
schau denn mal hier vorbei,


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566018



kannst dich ja inspirieren lassen ... 

der maik ist auch schon Midglied ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2012)

Kenn ich schon, zumal das Scale Carbon 29 durchaus ein interessanter Kandidat ist, leicht, Preis noch im Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (18. März 2012)

Ich wollte auch noch was sagen, zur Samstagstour. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, war zwar anstrengend, aufgrund meines Trainingrückstandes, aber mit so ausgezeichnet geduldigen Mitfahrern hält man einfach mit. Okay, Motivationscoach wird Vegeta wohl nie werden.  



 

Die Wolfschlucht! Ich hab runtergeschoben, nach zwei/dreimaligen Abfahrtsversuchen. Beim nächsten Mal will ich aber runter. Fahrend.



 





Guck ma! Pilgerweg!






Danke Maik!
Danke Skinny!

Angenehmen Abend.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2012)

Schöne Fotos. Meine von heute kommen morgen Abend.

Kommenden Sonntag steht ja nu die WP-Abschlusstour an, geplant is eine Wiederholung der Rügen-Tour. 

1. Wer ist dabei?
2. Wer nimmt wen mit?

Zu 1. ich 
Zu 2. ich kann zusätzlich zu mir selbst 4 Leute plus Bikes einladen. Denkbar zB ab Rostock Südstadt?


----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

@Marne:

wieso hast denn geschoben,die Abfahrt sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus?

oder liegt es an den Klickies, weshalb dir das nicht zutraust?


----------



## jensens (18. März 2012)

Gibst Du mal ne Info zur Rügen-Strecke?
Danke Dir!


----------



## MarNe (18. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Marne:
> 
> wieso hast denn geschoben,die Abfahrt sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus?
> 
> oder liegt es an den Klickies, weshalb dir das nicht zutraust?



Nun ja, es kam mir steiler vor, als es tatsächlich war. Hatte weiche Knie und mächtig Herzklopfen. Wäre wohl irgendwann da runtergefahren, aber dafür hätte ich noch viele Anläufe gebraucht.


----------



## MarNe (18. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos. Meine von heute kommen morgen Abend.
> 
> Kommenden Sonntag steht ja nu die WP-Abschlusstour an, geplant is eine Wiederholung der Rügen-Tour.
> 
> ...



1. ich
2. nimm mich mit! Bitte.


----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Gibst Du mal ne Info zur Rügen-Strecke?
> Danke Dir!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8933675&postcount=418

so was in der Art, falls ich gemeint war 

und ich bin auch gerne dabei


----------



## pseikow (18. März 2012)

Die Tour war ziemlich nice. Wir mussten uns nur den Weg bahnen und suchen. 







Nach ca 45 Kilometern ist dann mein Schaltwerk abgerissen. Dieses Teil war wohl nicht stark genug.






Wir haben uns dann abgewechselt mit der fröhlichen AbsperrBand-Abschlepp-Aktion. =)






https://picasaweb.google.com/117312428448967943450/MTBTour20120317#


----------



## jensens (18. März 2012)

oha...
also eher was für den durchaus konditionierten Fahrer.
(ich meine den Rügenkurs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> oha...
> also eher was für den durchaus konditionierten Fahrer.
> (ich meine den Rügenkurs)



das stimmt, konditioniert sind wir alle, wenn auch recht unterschiedlich.... 

also einfach mitmachen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. März 2012)

habe auch zu danken beide Mitfahrer waren super...und ich werde mich bemühen das nächste mal etwas MOTIVATION 
einzupacken...  
sehr gerne wiederund dann mit langer Einkehr
...Rügen muß ich noch schauen was mein Dienst sagt wann wäre da denn Tourende?

gruss


----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...Rügen muß ich noch schauen was mein Dienst sagt wann wäre da denn Tourende?
> 
> gruss



nicht so spät, es wird mindestens eine Gruppe (bestehend aus mir +....) geben, die gegen 16 Uhr am Auto sein wird, weil ich noch weiter ins große "D" muss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. März 2012)

hmm, das könnte ja fast was werden...


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Das würde heissen tendenziell nur den Küstentrail? 16 Uhr am Auto passt schon, ich habe dann ja auch noch gut zwei Stunden Rückweg.


----------



## zarea (19. März 2012)

Ich werde bei der Rügentour nicht teilnehmen können.

Ich werde mal wieder `ne SSP-Runde drehen. Hab ich gestern schon gemacht, mit 32/11. Vielleicht finde ich wieder `nen Rennradler, den ich ärgern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Nils, ich hab noch ein Hardtail mit Schaltung und Federgabel, das kannste für die Tour haben.

Oder das 16 kg Enduro, suchs Dir aus


----------



## MS1980 (19. März 2012)

@Steffen:

wo bleiben deine Bilder ...


----------



## zarea (19. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Hardtail ... Oder ... Enduro, ...


Danke Steffen, aber ich hab keine Zeit, ich hab am Samstag nen Erste-Hilfe-Lehrgang und will noch was am Haus machen. Da bleibt nur der Sonntag. Ich komm ein andern Mal wieder mit. *kopfnick*


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Steffen:
> 
> wo bleiben deine Bilder ...



Die kommen noch. Erstmal Glückwunsch an den Papa


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

So jetzt denn mal Fotos vom Sonntag:

K. beim Fotografieren:





Hab ich dann auch mal getan:





Diesen netten Weg gings dann weiter:





Später am Werbellinsee, der erste richtige Trail:





Hier war dann Ende mit fahren, tragen war angesagt:


----------



## MS1980 (19. März 2012)

die letzten beiden Bilder sind echt schön ...aber vielleicht verkehrte richtung gefahren ...    

und danke ...;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Stimmt, entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn liegt mir generell nicht so. Beim näxten Mal fahr ich andersrum


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2012)

ich fahre meine standartstrecke hier auch immer nur in einer richtung, obwohl da immer dieser fette Anstieg ist, wo ich immer schiebe ...  

sollte und wollte aber schon zig mal andersrum machen, aber da find ich den Traileinstieg nicht ...


----------



## MarNe (20. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Erstmal Glückwunsch an den Papa


 
 Ja, auch von mir; herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2012)

danke schööönnn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> danke schööönnn ...



zu früh bedankt, sind noch gar nicht alle Glückwünsche da 

also Glückwunsch!


----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8933675&postcount=418
> 
> und ich bin auch gerne dabei



so hier noch mal ne Idee für Sonntag:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nzsrhanhdxeupwrc

+ Ergänzung:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxadjnolvfmgfiyo

bei passender Fitness & Zeit

Meinungen? Vorschläge?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2012)

Skinny, wie wärs wenn wir Granitz auslassen, und dafür früher an die Küste fahren? Ansonsten passt das so.


----------



## Cad2 (20. März 2012)

Ich bin nicht dabei . Die Arbeit hält mich ab

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (20. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Skinny, wie wärs wenn wir Granitz auslassen, und dafür früher an die Küste fahren? Ansonsten passt das so.



auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Tiger:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmrcvqpkvzutmaxd


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2012)

Passt


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2012)

@Skinny:

erstmal danke und denn habe ich das gerade gesehen
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=2F0C79438322E6C9A492E7D30F2CD44B?fileId=chgyrbumeqetziar

ist das ne 2Tages Tour?

ich würde fast ja sagen, wenn ich mir die Hm mal anschaue ...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2012)

Das war die Ötzi-Vorbereitungstour


----------



## skinny63 (21. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das war die Ötzi-Vorbereitungstour



rischtisch, bei lory hat es geholfen, bei mir (noch) nicht, ist aber RR 



MS1980 schrieb:


> ist das ne 2Tages Tour?
> 
> ich würde fast ja sagen, wenn ich mir die Hm mal anschaue ...



hm bekommste auch im Harz:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rwlzmnxrekpfcqma&referrer=trackList


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> rischtisch, bei lory hat es geholfen, bei mir (noch) nicht, ist aber RR


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. März 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ja, auch von mir; herzlichen Glückwunsch!



von mir auch beste Wünsche und nochmal viel Spass bei der der WP Abschlusstour


----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> .... nochmal viel Spass bei der der WP Abschlusstour



danke, werden wir wohl haben

dazu *TOURAUFRUF*

Start Sonntag, 25.März, 10:00 Uhr @Groß Stresow

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmrcvqpkvzutmaxd

wir müssen mal gucken, wie es da mit Parken ist

gemäßigtes Tempo, Hoch-Schieben & Runter-Tragen ist alles möglich


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2012)

Dabei 

MarNe & Xaser: Start 8 Uhr in der Nobelstr, an der Tanke neben dem Porsche/Audi-Autohaus.

Möchte noch jemand mit?


----------



## jensens (22. März 2012)

wisst ihr vllt noch schnitt von eurer letzten tour dort? "gemäßigt" ist ja relativ..


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2012)

Der Schnitt war langsam, die Strecke is ja auch nicht besonders lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (22. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> wisst ihr vllt noch schnitt von eurer letzten tour dort? "gemäßigt" ist ja relativ..



14,9 und ??? hilfts???


----------



## jensens (22. März 2012)

danke.
ja es hilft!
ihr macht auch immer ordentlich km, und dann auch noch im winter... wenn ich dann mal mitfahr will ich ja keinen hass ernten weil alle schön auf den atemlosen hardtailer warten dürfen.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2012)

Schnack nich, fahr einfach mit


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2012)

genau ... die Jungs und Mädels ziehen ein schon mit ...ik wees wovon ich rede ... (Darßrunde)

@All: nochmal Danke  

... ist schon ne Oster-Tour geplant, habe schon Entzugs-erscheinungen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2012)

Ostern wäre doch mal wieder die volle Wohld-Bastorf-Runde nett


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2012)

denn gibts nen lecker Eisbecher ... 

ich meld mich schon mal an ...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...lecker Eisbecher ...


----------



## pseikow (23. März 2012)

Hey, raceFace meinte, ich soll auch hier mal das kommende RACE ankündigen. 







Hallo BikeFan!

Nun, wo das Wetter uns so schmeichelt, ist es Zeit für das erste
ILL3GAL STREET RACE im Jahr.

Komm des Nachts zum neuen Markt und erlebe ein actionreiches
FahrradRennen der anspruchsvollen Art.

Date: In der Nacht von Dienstag zu Mittwoch, 27 zu 28.03.2012
Time: 01:00, Nachts
Fahrrad: alles erlaubt / Renn- oder Straßenrad empfohlen
Gebühr: 1 Euro
Route: 1 Runde über die Lange Straße; von der Markt-Ecke bis zum


Kröpi-Tor und wieder zurück.

- STVO wird eingehalten.
- Windschattenfahren ist erlaubt.
- Alle Teilnehmer, wie Helfer bekommen eine hochwertige Urkunde.
- Der 1. Junge und das 1. Mädchen bekommen einen beneidenswerten Preis.
- ZeitBonus für Damen- und KrebsFahrräder (-1Min)
- ExtraPunkte für -Hottest OutFit-
- HelmPflicht.

Viel Spaß im Voraus, ich werde diesmal eventuell selbst teilnehmen und
mein Bestes geben.

Race On

raceFace

:}


----------



## Xaser87 (23. März 2012)

Kinderunfreundliche Zeit


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2012)

Allerdings, aber dafür total illegal ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. März 2012)

pseikow schrieb:


> ... KrebsFahrräder ...


Watt datt denn?


----------



## skinny63 (24. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> danke, werden wir wohl haben
> 
> dazu *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Start Sonntag, 25.März, 10:00 Uhr @Groß Stresow



so Leute muss mich mal selbst zitieren, denn mit der Rügentour wird es nix, der Tiger fällt morgen aus und damit auch der Transfer für die Rostocker!

*TOURAUFRUF*
deshalb Ersatzprogramm 09:15 ab Trotzenburg /10:00 Fischereihof Tour Nordwest (also Richtung Bastorf)

mal schauen, wie weit uns Kondition usw. trägt


----------



## Xaser87 (24. März 2012)

Ok bin da


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. März 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> danke





zarea schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der Rügentour nicht teilnehmen können.
> 
> Ich werde mal wieder `ne SSP-Runde drehen. Hab ich gestern schon gemacht, mit 32/11. Vielleicht finde ich wieder `nen Rennradler, den ich ärgern kann.



Wie ärgert man denn die Rennradler?


----------



## zarea (25. März 2012)

überholen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. März 2012)

Gut das ist eine Möglichkeit )


Hat jemand in der Liste eine XT Kurbel zum Verkauf?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> überholen.



Ist besonders spassig am Brocken ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2012)

wenn ich noch dran denke im welchen Tempo die Jungs da hochgezogen sind, denn sollte man ordentlich Power in den Beinen haben ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ostern wäre doch mal wieder die volle Wohld-Bastorf-Runde nett


 
HI tiger ,

hoffe Dir geht es gut, wegen dem kurzf. Ausfall Rügentour!

Wann soll die Ostertour mit Eis in Bastorf steigen?Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (26. März 2012)

Für die gestrige Tour (WP Abschlussfahrt) möchte ich mich bei beiden Mitfahrern bedanken. War eine entspannte Ausfahrt durch den Wohld, den Kellerswald, Quellental und über den einen oder anderen asphaltierten Weg. In diesem Sinne, freu mich auf die Rügentour! 

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> HI tiger ,
> 
> hoffe Dir geht es gut, wegen dem kurzf. Ausfall Rügentour!
> 
> Wann soll die Ostertour mit Eis in Bastorf steigen?Sonntag?



Mir gings das ganze WE gut, nur meiner Frau nicht 
Ich konnte nicht lange genug weg und bin deshalb gestern in Güstrow gefahren, und habe für die näxte Gü-Tour neue Wege gesucht


----------



## zarea (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist besonders spassig am Brocken ;-)





MS1980 schrieb:


> ... denn sollte man ordentlich Power in den Beinen haben ...


Na ja, das klappt nicht mit jedem.  Aber die mit Power in den Beinen, wären dann bestimmt auch nicht eingeschnappt. 


@Oster-Tour:
Ich glaube, mir wäre der Kafreitag am liebsten.
(Hat da das Cafe überhaupt auf?)


----------



## halbrechts2 (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir gings das ganze WE gut, nur meiner Frau nicht
> Ich konnte nicht lange genug weg und bin deshalb gestern in Güstrow gefahren, und habe für die näxte Gü-Tour neue Wege gesucht


 
Gute Besserung für die "bessere Hälfte" !


----------



## Xaser87 (26. März 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Für die gestrige Tour (WP Abschlussfahrt) möchte ich mich bei beiden Mitfahrern bedanken. War eine entspannte Ausfahrt durch den Wohld, den Kellerswald, Quellental und über den einen oder anderen asphaltierten Weg. In diesem Sinne, freu mich auf die Rügentour!
> 
> Marlene



Fand die Tour sehr schön als Abschluss Runde. Das Wetter war ja so oder so besser als auf Rügen. Das Mittagessen  war super in der Sonne  was willste mehr. Gut nähstes mal fahr ich früher los zum Treffpunkt ;-) 

Ostern bin ich auch dabei


----------



## skinny63 (26. März 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Fand die Tour sehr schön als Abschluss Runde. Das Wetter war ja so oder so besser als auf Rügen. Das Mittagessen  war super in der Sonne  was willste mehr. Gut nähstes mal fahr ich früher los zum Treffpunkt ;-)
> 
> Ostern bin ich auch dabei



also für mich war es natürlich auch super
ich muss bloß aufpassen, wenn Marne ihre Riegel verdrückt, dann ist sie nicht mehr zu halten

achja und Fotos:


 

 




 

 

 


 

 

 



P.S. in Sachen Ostern wäre mir Karfreitag am liebsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2012)

...schön und ich darf arbeiten


----------



## skinny63 (26. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...schön und ich darf arbeiten



... habe Deinen Anruf entdeckt, war aber zu spät, wir standen schon am Start


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2012)

über den Termin sollten wir uns noch einigen, aber bissl Zeit ist ja noch ...

wart ihr bis bastorf? nee, oder habe ich was übersehen?

denn gabt's mittag im Quellental ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2012)

genau schmeißt mal ein paar Termine rein  was geht denn so am 1.4.???


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2012)

Zwei Leute ham für Karfreitag gestimmt, dann steht der Termin doch schon.

Ich komm grad aus SN, bin nach der Arbeit noch ne spontane Neumühler Runde geradelt ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (26. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> genau schmeißt mal ein paar Termine rein  was geht denn so am 1.4.???



bei mir nix.....


.... und kein scherz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2012)

Karfreitag bin ich wohl arbeiten aber vielleicht paßt der 1.4 ja mal oder später halt...


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2012)

ist doch feiertag ...  gibt's dafür denn genug zuschuß ...


----------



## Xaser87 (26. März 2012)

Feiertagszuschuss
Wochendzuschuss
Nachtzuschlag

ja das wars


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2012)

es gibt immer nur eine Zulage...und Unglück schläft nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Zwei Leute ham für Karfreitag gestimmt, dann steht der Termin doch schon.
> 
> Ich komm grad aus SN, bin nach der Arbeit noch ne spontane Neumühler Runde geradelt ;-)


 
vieleicht doch mal Samstag? Hab Donnerstag ne lange "AbendveranstaLTUNG".Ich könnt auch So/Mo


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (27. März 2012)

Kann ich eigentlich für SSP auch eine 11Z Ritzel von einer 9-Fach Kasette nehmen?


----------



## zarea (27. März 2012)

Jupp, kannst Du.

Brauchst halt nur das Ritzel und die Feststellmutter. Hab ich schon gemacht. Allerdings sollte es wohl ein Stahl-Freilaufkörper sein. Ich hatte anschließend Grad drann und musste ein bisschen feilen. Will nicht wissen wie es bei Alu aussieht. 

Aber die Kettenlienie ist dann ganz aussen,  vielleicht hast Du dann Schwierigkeiten mit dem Kettenspanner. Weil er ganz aussen mit dem Rahmen in Konflikte kommt und die Kette dann unnötig lang sein muss. Das war die Geschichte mit: "Wo ein Körper ist, kann ein anderer nicht sein."


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2012)

Schaltungsritzel sind wegen der Steighilfen eher weniger geeignet, machen Geräusche und die Kette läuft gerne mal runter.

Du willst doch nicht etwa 48:11 fahren? ;-))


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. März 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust mit in den Harz zu kommen?

Zeitraum:27.4.-1.5.2012

Planung ist jedoch(von wegen Rennradfahrer ärgern) Hälfte Renn/Hälfte MB 

Ich werde schon am 26.4. wegen geschäftl. Termine in der Nähe des Harzes sein, also nicht von HRO anreisen.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2012)

Ich nicht. Bin das We vor Dir und Mitte Mai schon wieder im Harz. Noch ein dritter Harzurlaub und meine Frau erschlägt mich 

Wie siehts kommendes We aus? Wer plant was? Ich würde mich anschliessen wollen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa 48:11 fahren? ;-))



Nur zum austesten ;D


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2012)

Da brauchste viel Power in den Beinen. Ich bin mal 39:13 gefahren und fand das schon grenzwertig.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. März 2012)

Rein mathematisch muss ich 45.5% mehr Kraft aufbringen als mit 48:16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (29. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Bin das We vor Dir und Mitte Mai schon wieder im Harz. Noch ein dritter Harzurlaub und meine Frau erschlägt mich
> 
> Wie siehts kommendes We aus? Wer plant was? Ich würde mich anschliessen wollen


 

ich würd auch am WE mitkommen!Normal in den Whold, wenn sonst keinem was einfällt? Sonntag solls schön werden, mit Schnee und so!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2012)

Wohld? Schnee? Passt, ich bin dabei!


----------



## MarNe (29. März 2012)

Schneeeeeeeee? Echt jetzt?


----------



## zarea (30. März 2012)

@Tiger:
Verscheuch nicht die ganzen Mitradler, die gehen doch wieder in den Winterschlaf.


----------



## skinny63 (30. März 2012)

Das war doch als Anreiz gemeintð


----------



## MS1980 (30. März 2012)

wie Schnee? 

 

ich war erst Dienstag lecker Trails fahren bei 22° und kurz Sachen an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (30. März 2012)

Wohld tour wär ich dabei wenns wetter passt. aber nach möglickeit keine 80km runde


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2012)

Nagut, machen wir eben nur 79 km )

Also nochma offiziell Touraufruf:

Wohld Tour bis mindestens Kellerswald, da sehen wir dann weiter.
Treffen 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.
Packt Regenzeug ein, es ist ein bissl nass von oben angesagt.
Ach, und Schneeschuhe und Wollmütze nicht vergessen ;-))


----------



## skinny63 (31. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut, machen wir eben nur 79 km )
> 
> Also nochma offiziell Touraufruf:
> 
> ...



@Xaser: hier der Track von letztem Sonntag

http://connect.garmin.com/course/900935

evtl. auch was für morgen

bin selbst noch unentschieden


----------



## Cad2 (31. März 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> evtl. auch was für morgen



klingt gut. wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## halbrechts2 (31. März 2012)

Moin,

bin um 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer. Falls der Sturm es zulässt und es mich nicht in östliche Richtung verweht.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (31. März 2012)

Ostwind ist aber schon geil. Gestern hinweg hätte ich am liebsten vorher 48:11 raufgepackt, Rückweg war ich dann froh das ich es nicht getan hab auch wenns nur 4km waren.


----------



## Cad2 (31. März 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ostwind ist aber schon geil. Gestern hinweg hätte ich am liebsten vorher 48:11 raufgepackt, Rückweg war ich dann froh das ich es nicht getan hab auch wenns nur 4km waren.


----------



## halbrechts2 (31. März 2012)

jo,

rückzu vom Whold gabs  gestern  auch 5-6km mit direkt. Rückenwind.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin um 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer. Falls der Sturm es zulässt und es mich nicht in östliche Richtung verweht.



Ich werde wohl auch vom Fischereihof starten. Den Gegenwind hin oder zurück muss ich nicht unbedingt haben


----------



## Cad2 (31. März 2012)

Seid nicht so weich! 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2012)

Nagut, 9:15 Uhr an der Trotzenburg


----------



## Cad2 (31. März 2012)

Warm anziehen, soll kalt werden am morgen! 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. April 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Warm anziehen, soll kalt werden am morgen!




Jep, zwar kein Wind gerad bzw. vorhin auch nicht aber kalt wie Sau.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. April 2012)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Rahmen?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...il-SL-29er-Rahmen-Disc-only-Modell-2013-.html

Drössinger und Vortrieb sollen ja angeblich gleich sein?

http://www.poisonbikes.de/shopart/0...ail-Rahmen-_teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Lithium.htm

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Rahm...Alu-Rahmen-Amoxoxo-schwarz-matt-21--3963.html 

Gruß


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

...oh gibts da bald noch einen mit ne schönen 29er


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...oh gibts da bald noch einen mit ne schönen 29er



Vermutlich


----------



## Cad2 (1. April 2012)

So, seniorenteller war lecker, waren sogar 5mann. Schöne runde und das Wetter war wie angekündigt. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Jo, schöne Runde. Hoffen wir das Freitag das Wetter besser wird.


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. April 2012)

so stellt man sich einen schönen Sonntag vor: morgens schön durch Wald und Flur,kleinen S-Teller, nach Hause zur Teetime bischen Kuchen und ein kleines Nickerchen!

Jetzt gibts was Festes!

Muss Schluss machen.

bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (1. April 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> so stellt man sich einen schönen Sonntag vor: morgens schön durch Wald und Flur,kleinen S-Teller, nach Hause zur Teetime bischen Kuchen und ein kleines Nickerchen!
> 
> Jetzt gibts was Festes!
> 
> ...



und hier die Fotos zu Teil 1:


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Schöne Fotos.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

...und einfach rüberhuschen mit dem Fully


----------



## Lory (1. April 2012)

Die Tour war toll. Endlich mal wieder raus und Spass haben.

@Skinny danke für die Fotos und das Video.



			
				Vegeta schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einfach rüberhuschen mit dem Fully


TREK sei dank ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2012)

schöne Bilder ...  und das trotz des Wetters ...  

nen Fully ist die beste Erfindung ...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Touraufruf für Karfreitag:

Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung, Bastorf, wir nehmen alles mit was uns die Gegend so bietet, sowohl hin, als auch zurück. Strecke nicht unter 70km, Gesamtsteigung nicht unter 1000hm. Dauergrinsen und schwere Beine sind eingeplant ;-)

Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg, oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.

Für die Anfänger bzw. nicht ganz so fitten Mitradler: es gibt Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten in Doberan, oder ab Bastorf den Ostseeküstenradweg zurück. Die Tour wird konditionell abspruchsvoll, aber sehr spassig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (1. April 2012)

super Bilder!

muchas gracias


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2012)

das wird bei mir leider nix ... 

ist mit der kleinen doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht, werden erst Freitag früh von HH los fahren, da ich abends bis 18uhr arbeiten muß, wird denn alles zu stressig ... 

werde aber mein Bike mit nehmen, vielleicht mach ich ne Tour selber   ... wenn ich zeit dafür bekomme ...


----------



## Cad2 (1. April 2012)

sach mal skinny, oder auch die anderen: wo bekommt man einzeln die bremshebel XTR, also wirklich nur das teil was man mit den fingern berührt, hab bis jetzt nix gefunden, nur den kompletten hebel und der ist schweine teuer von xtr


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Die gibts nicht einzeln. Probiers doch mit dem Deore: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31596_Deore-Bremshebel-BL-M596-Race-Servo-Wave-.html

Billig genug?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das wird bei mir leider nix ...
> 
> ist mit der kleinen doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht, werden erst Freitag früh von HH los fahren, da ich abends bis 18uhr arbeiten muß, wird denn alles zu stressig ...
> 
> werde aber mein Bike mit nehmen, vielleicht mach ich ne Tour selber   ... wenn ich zeit dafür bekomme ...



Ich will Sonntag nochmal aufs Rad, muss aber 14:00 Uhr wieder tuhus sein. Vielleicht wäre das ne Gelegenheit für bissl Leichbau-Talk


----------



## Cad2 (1. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die gibts nicht einzeln. Probiers doch mit dem Deore:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31596_Deore-Bremshebel-BL-M596-Race-Servo-Wave-.html
> 
> Billig genug?



beim motorrad gibts die auch einzeln, will ja nur kürzere hebel wie bei der xtr


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Die passen doch eh sicher nicht an Deine Teile. Tausch einfach die ganzen Hebel.


----------



## Cad2 (1. April 2012)

Na mal schauen, wenn denn die xtr, die Optik gefällt mit echt gut

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich will Sonntag nochmal aufs Rad, muss aber 14:00 Uhr wieder tuhus sein. Vielleicht wäre das ne Gelegenheit für bissl Leichbau-Talk


 
sontag sind wir bei meiner Mom, die will die kleine auch mal sehen ... wird also nix ... und montag ist wieder heimweg, 

samstag wollt meine Frau zu ner freundin, mal schauem ob ich frei bekomme ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf für Karfreitag:
> 
> Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung, Bastorf, wir nehmen alles mit was uns die Gegend so bietet, sowohl hin, als auch zurück. Strecke nicht unter 70km, Gesamtsteigung nicht unter 1000hm. Dauergrinsen und schwere Beine sind eingeplant ;-)
> 
> ...



Dat wird nix bei mir!

Do Abendveranstaltung mit zweifacher Einquartierung.

Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (2. April 2012)

Oh Leute, ich beneide euch so. Hab leider zu wenig Zeit.
Schöner Kurzfilm vom Trail. Bis demnächst.


----------



## zarea (2. April 2012)

Wenn meine Schulter Freitag wieder schmerzfrei ist, bin ich dabei. *daumendrück*


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2012)

Prima, denn sieh zu


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2012)

Bin Freitag auch dabei.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. April 2012)

Bin im Mai wieder dabei wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2012)

Die Wetteraussichten für Freitag sehen gut aus. Ich geh davon aus das wir Sonne kriegen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. April 2012)

Hat noch jmd. Ein HT2 Lager und ein 36 und 48 Alu Kettenblatt 4-Arm?


----------



## skinny63 (4. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für Freitag sehen gut aus. Ich geh davon aus das wir Sonne kriegen.



bin Freitag-Sonntag raus....

evtl. Montag ne Runde auf 23mm....?

meinetwegen auch +/-3mm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2012)

...bin leider auch raus darf arbeiten ohmann ist das ein feines Wetter aber ein bischen geht ja immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Hat noch jmd. Ein HT2 Lager und ein 36 und 48 Alu Kettenblatt 4-Arm?



HT2 Lager ja
36er Blatt ja
48er Blatt hast Du schon


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *48er Blatt hast Du schon *



Ja, aber nur für mein SSP, ich brauch ja noch eins für mein MTB 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> HT2 Lager ja
> 36er Blatt ja



Rest per PN?


Achso ich bräuchte noch Pedale Shimano SP-M324 oder ähnlich.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2012)

Was zum Henker willst Du am MTB mit einem 48er Blatt?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. April 2012)

Wieso Henker?

48-36-26 hatte ich vorher auch dran, ich fand das eigentlich ganz easy.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2012)

Dann lass das 48er Blatt weg, 26-36 reichen locker. 48er Blatt brauchste hier nirgendwo im Gelände.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. April 2012)

Ja das weiß ich ja, 48 brauch ich im Gelände kaum, aber für Straße und Feldwege ist das ein MUSS für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2012)

so viel bergab kann man bei uns nicht fahren, um das 48er wirklich sinnvoll zu nutzen ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. April 2012)

Eben nur für die Straße zum Posen und so


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2012)

wie sieht denn das posen damit aus?

mit nen kleines könnte man ja im Wheelie durch die City fahren, aber mit nen 48er ....


----------



## Lory (5. April 2012)

Moin, ich bin für morgen raus. Bekomme meine Allergie zur Zeit nicht in den Griff. 

Viel Spaß euch morgen.


----------



## zarea (5. April 2012)

So viele sagen ab?
Ich werde versuchen, an der Trotzenburg zu warten.
Und hoffe, ich bin nicht alleine.


----------



## NoelCont (6. April 2012)

ich muss leider auch absagen, ich muss noch mindestens ne stunde schufften. denke nicht das ich es schaffe um 9 uhr aufzustehen :/ viel spaaß 
Noel


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> So viele sagen ab?
> Ich werde versuchen, an der Trotzenburg zu warten.
> Und hoffe, ich bin nicht alleine.



Bist Du nicht. Icn bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## MarNe (6. April 2012)

Ja, ich bin ja auch noch da.


----------



## Cad2 (6. April 2012)

Ich auch 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Xaser87 (6. April 2012)

Ich auch und hab noch so viel zu tun :-( ich beeil mich. Alex muss ich auch noch weg bringen omg. stress :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das posen damit aus?
> 
> mit nen kleines könnte man ja im Wheelie durch die City fahren, aber mit nen 48er ....




Darüber jetzt zu diskutieren wäre doof, ich will eben nicht ausschliesslich nur Gelände fahren sondern eben auch Straße und längere Touren und dazu möchte ich ein 48er verwenden.


----------



## Cad2 (6. April 2012)

schöne tour, ca 84km und ca 900hm 
hier noch ein paar schöne pausen bilder


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2012)

Jubb war super. Mein Garmin sagt 81.9 km mit 998 hm, also Ziel knapp verfehlt 
Gesamtfahrzeit ziemlich genau 5 Stunden, Schnitt 16,4 kmh. Rene, Du kriegst bei der nächsten Tour das Sanction zum Fahren, dann wird der Schnitt etwas niedriger 

Schön das ihr dabei wart. Frohe Ostern, und gute Besserung an alle Bedürftigen


----------



## Cad2 (6. April 2012)

Ich nehm das nächste mal das zaskar, dann geht der Schnitt noch mal um 2-3 kmh hoch 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2012)

das Wetter war ja wirklich klasse, schade nur das wir heute erst nach Hause gefahren sind,schöne Bilder ... 

wo wurden die anderen gemacht? ist ja nicht Bastorf.

habe heute auch das Wetter genutzt und ne kleine Recknitz-Wiesen Tour gemacht mit 40km ...

mehr waren einfach momentan nicht drinnen, bin total ausgelaugt ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. April 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> bin Freitag-Sonntag raus....
> 
> evtl. Montag ne Runde auf 23mm....?
> 
> meinetwegen auch +/-3mm



komme mit 24 mm, schaun wir mal wie das Wetter wird am Mo dann tel. wegen wann?wo?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Cad2 (6. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Wetter war ja wirklich klasse, schade nur das wir heute erst nach Hause gefahren sind,schöne Bilder ...
> 
> wo wurden die anderen gemacht? ist ja nicht Bastorf.
> 
> ...



das erste bild ist bastorf, die anderen sind vor einer bude die irgendwo am ostseeküstenradweg war. da war noch eis essen angesagt


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2012)

Schoko Poppers, waren lecker


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Ich bin heute mal experimentell gefahren, 82km, 550hm, 4:20h reine Fahrzeit.
Und jetzt dürft ihr raten, wo habe ich diesen netten Trail gefunden:





Für die ganz Schlauen habe ich die GPS-Infos entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2012)

am Wasser auf jeden Fall ...

aber sieht gut aus ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> am Wasser auf jeden Fall ...



Ach echt? Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher? )


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2012)

das was da rechts durch schimmert, sieht wie wasser aus ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Das ist Wasser


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2012)

ist das bei dir in der gegend? güstrower see?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Nicht in Gü. Aber ich bin mt dem Rad von Güstrow los. Den See bin ich zum ersten Mal gefahren, auch in der Gruppe waren wir noch nie dort ... zumindest nicht mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (8. April 2012)

Tiefer See


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Am Tiefen See gibts leider nicht so einen netten Trail, dort gibts nur ehemaliges Russengebiet 
 Die Anfahrt war etwas länger


----------



## Xaser87 (8. April 2012)

sah aber fast so aus  wobei das Russengebiet ja mal als geschichtliche Tour zu sehen wäre


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Jo kann man mal machen. Aber viel zu sehen gibts da nicht mehr.


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2012)

krakauer see, da ist doch auch nen Naturschutz gebiet ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Polen wäre mir dann doch etwas weit weg 
Am Krakower See waren wir mehrmals.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. April 2012)

Irgendwo bei Schwaan vielleicht?


----------



## zarea (8. April 2012)

Mecklenburg/Vorpommern ist es noch?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2012)

Schwaan nein, MV ja


----------



## MS1980 (9. April 2012)

es dürfte zwar nur im Umkreis von 40km von dir liegen,aber da gibts einfach zuviel möglichkeiten ... und zuviel Seen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (9. April 2012)

Und hier ist auch nicht der "Rate mal wo ich war?" Fred


----------



## skinny63 (9. April 2012)

Back von schmale Reifen Tour ...



Lory schrieb:


> Und hier ist auch nicht der "Rate mal wo ich war?" Fred



Und ich dachte, ich wäre allein mit meinem Eindruck


----------



## zarea (9. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schwaan nein, MV ja


Ich hatte ein "ja", ich darf noch mal. 

Südlich von Güstrow?


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. April 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Back von schmale Reifen Tour ...
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich dachte, ich wäre allein mit meinem Eindruck


 
jo, schmale Reifen waren heute hin von einem zünftigen Südwest Wind gekennzeichnet, aber in Skinnys Umgebung schön trocken!

Muss noch lernen mich klein zu machen auf der Strasse
Gott sei Dank ist Skinny meist vorn gefahren!


----------



## Xaser87 (9. April 2012)

für die, die Freitag bei der Ostertour dabei waren - kann das hinkommen?
Vor allem im Wohld und kellerswald?

Bitte um Korrektur 

www.bikemap.net/route/1503096


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2012)

Ich löse einfach mal auf: der Trail ist Hohensprenzer See.


----------



## MS1980 (9. April 2012)

gibts noch mehr solcher schicken Trails dort?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2012)

Ich hab nur den einen gefunden, aber der ist relativ lang. Den Einstieg kann man von der A19 aus sehen, Richtung Berlin, zwischen den Abfahrten Kavelsdort und Laage/Kritzkow, rechtsseitig. Der See sieht von der AB aus recht interessant aus, die Zeit war reif für einen Test ;-)

Track vom Karfreitag: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1507699

Track vom Ostersonntag: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1507702


----------



## skinny63 (12. April 2012)

so, wieder im Lande...

hat am Samstag jemand Lust & Zeit ne Runde zu drehen?

wenn ja, klären wir die Details später oder macht gleich Vorschläge...

Tiger & Lory sind derzeit wohl raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (12. April 2012)

Lust ja, aber leider leicht erkältet, kann wohl nur ne motorisierte 2rad runde fahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2012)

hmm hir auch alle ein wenig krank Gute Besserung...

Lust schon wodenn? bin vielleicht aber in Berlin steht aber noch nicht fest

mfg


----------



## skinny63 (12. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm hir auch alle ein wenig krank Gute Besserung...
> 
> Lust schon wodenn? bin vielleicht aber in Berlin steht aber noch nicht fest
> 
> mfg



hometrails @marlow oder kummerower see oder usedom oder rügen oder oder...

Berlin für mich eher nicht....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2012)

oh bist ja offen für alles...

Rügen war schon schön, na mal sehen was die anderen sagen, fahren muß ich ja eh


----------



## skinny63 (12. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh bist ja offen für alles...
> 
> Rügen war schon schön, na mal sehen was die anderen sagen, fahren muß ich ja eh



genau wir warten mal ab, ne schlösserrunde "like mit Marne" wäre auch denkbar oder "Neuland suchen"


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2012)

genau...morgen abend wissen wir dann mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2012)

Macht man Neuland suchen, gibt noch viele unbefahrene Stellen in MV ;-)

Ob wir die Feldberger Seenlandschaft dieses Jahr mal schaffen? ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (12. April 2012)

ich hab leider erst um 1 Feierabend ....


----------



## skinny63 (12. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Macht man Neuland suchen, gibt noch viele unbefahrene Stellen in MV ;-)
> 
> Ob wir die Feldberger Seenlandschaft dieses Jahr mal schaffen? ;-)



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=amviuoxwaxzqwrwb 

das wäre ne Möglichkeit

oder eben noch mal Anlauf nach Rügen nehmen:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmrcvqpkvzutmaxd
mit/ohne
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxadjnolvfmgfiyo

für ganz neu brauche ich mal ne Idee


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2012)

oh mann...schön verregnet heute Aber morgen soll es ja schön werden also bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## skinny63 (13. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh mann...schön verregnet heute Aber morgen soll es ja schön werden also bin ich wohl dabei



hier ist es schon nett, könnte glatt jetzt losfahren

meine Rangliste für morgen:
1. Rügen lang
2. Rügen kurz
3. Feldberg 

wer noch, außer vegeta?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2012)

bin für Rügen lang also punkt 1


----------



## halbrechts2 (13. April 2012)

ich kann morgen keine lange Tour fahren.

Wahrsch. morgen früh kürz whold.

ff auf Rügen


----------



## skinny63 (13. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> bin für Rügen lang also punkt 1



wieso habe ich mir das gedacht.....



halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ich kann morgen keine lange Tour fahren.
> 
> Wahrsch. morgen früh kürz whold.
> 
> ff auf Rügen



1. schade
2. ff = freies fahren? also freeride 

und dann noch Treffpunkt morgen 10:00 Uhr @ groß stresow http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmrcvqpkvzutmaxd


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2012)

Na toll - hm  guckt man mal einen Tag nicht rein - sind'se alle wech. Wohin ging die Tour?

Schlösserrunde, da wäre ich dabei! Nächstes WE. 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche Euch.


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. April 2012)

Moin,

heut morgen kurz Whold.Erste Kettensägenfreunde waren schon da.Die Piepmätze auch

Nächste Woche fahr ich innerhalb  Marlow cup die grosse Recknitzrunde(RTF mit Schmalreifen) am Samstag. Einige sind im Harz oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> . Einige sind im Harz oder?



Nur zwei


----------



## skinny63 (14. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nur zwei


 rischtisch, freu mich drauf, LR sind auch endlich da, der 1. Reifen ist auch draufgefluppt 



MarNe schrieb:


> Na toll - hm  guckt man mal einen Tag nicht rein - sind'se alle wech. Wohin ging die Tour?
> 
> Schlösserrunde, da wäre ich dabei! Nächstes WE.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende wünsche Euch.



Rügen, auch zu 2-en: war schöne Tour, bis auf die Begegnung mit der Plantschkuh, vermutlich hatte sie leider recht, "Befahren der Kernzone im Biosphärenreservat", wir müssen uns mal kundig machen, zur nächsten Tour

ansonsten auffällig viele nette Leute - selbst berghochschieben wurde uns angeboten 

*Blick nach vorne (für marne, falls sie mal wieder nen Tag offline ist):*

Samstag 5.Mai Recknitzrunde spezial - mit anschließendem Grillen in Marlow, also Dienste, Frau-/Männerfrei umbuchen und anmelden


----------



## MarNe (16. April 2012)

Oh, Rügen. Schön! Na, dass hätte ich konditionell eh nicht gepackt. 

"...  selbst berghochschieben wurde uns angeboten" Diese Hilfe hätte ich wohlwollend in Anspruch genommen! 

5. Mai, Recknitztal, schön. Dies ließe sich einrichten.

Angenehme Woche!


----------



## pseikow (16. April 2012)

*TOURAUFRUF*
Dienstag, 17.04.2012, 18:18, MTB Tour, Am HauptBahnHof (Ditsch) gehts laos


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. April 2012)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> Dienstag, 17.04.2012, 18:18, MTB Tour, Am HauptBahnHof (Ditsch) gehts laos



Wo gehts hin?


----------



## MarNe (17. April 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wo gehts hin?


 
Steht doch da, Laos.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. April 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Steht doch da, Laos.


----------



## Cad2 (17. April 2012)

gehöre dann auch bald zu den carbon Fahrern


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Ich gehöre schon dazu. Fertig bis auf Pedale:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2012)

oh oh schöne Plastefahrräder


----------



## Xaser87 (17. April 2012)

ich find immer noch nicht den "gefällt mir" Button


----------



## Obotrit (18. April 2012)

:d


----------



## skinny63 (18. April 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> :d



Genau getroffen 

...und dann noch eins:
Bald eins besorgen, solange Erdöl noch halbwegs bezahlbar ist.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. April 2012)

Also ich persönlich find ja Metall bei weiten besser als Plaste.


----------



## zarea (18. April 2012)

Ausserdem funktioniert bei Kunststofffahrrädern kein Dynamolicht. 


Und: so nach und nach übertreffen die heutigen angebotenen Stahlfahrräder den Anschaffungswert der Kunststofffahrräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (19. April 2012)

bei der anstehenden erderwärmung bleibt nicht viel von plastik übrig, metallteile aufsammeln und den rest wegwischen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. April 2012)

Bis dahin bist du auch nur Pudding auf dem Boden.


----------



## Elfriede (19. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich gehöre schon dazu. Fertig bis auf Pedale:



Pimmelvergleich!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## Cad2 (19. April 2012)

Im wohld haben die heute wieder mächtig geholzt und sogar Wege gesperrt :/ 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Pimmelvergleich!



Haha, dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht. Nur hier ist es umgekehrt proportional zum Federweg


----------



## skinny63 (19. April 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Pimmelvergleich!





stubenhocker schrieb:


> Haha, dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht. Nur hier ist es umgekehrt proportional zum Federweg



Ok, lasst uns über Touren schreiben, vergangene und anstehende......


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2012)

fein, mein Rad mit großen rädern und ohne Schaltung ist auch bald fertig und starr natürlich...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. April 2012)

Und meins mit kleinen Rädern hoffentlich bald auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> , wenn wir die näxten drei Tage Harz-Trails rocken, yyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh ;-)



Na dann ist ja klar wofür Du so viel Federweg brauchst. Denn für die 5 Wurzeln, die hier in MV über den Weg wuchern wäre der Plastebomber ein bisschen übertrieben....
Stell mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Berghochschieben rein


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer hat, der kann ;-) Mein näxtes Winterprojekt wird starr und mit grossen Rädern und mit wenig Schaltung ;-)
> 
> Wir werden an euch denken, wenn wir die näxten drei Tage Harz-Trails rocken, yyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh ;-)



An Deiner Stelle würde ich wegen 3Tagen Harz die Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen- es gibt Leute, die fahren öfter wesentlich härtere Geschichten, nur schreiben sie nicht über jeden Kieselstein den sie erfolgreich bezwungen haben...


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die lesen unsere Berichte gerne. Leute, die einfach nur gerne Radfahren, ohne eine gewisse Leistung erbringen zu wollen. Das wirst Du leider nie vestehen, deshalb hast Du Dir unser Mitleid redlich verdient. Schade eigentlich, das Du Dich auf das Niveau eines gewissen Greifswalder Schmalspur-Denkers herablässt, ich habe mehr von Dir gehalten.



Ach, und auf Leistung zu fahren kann keinen Spaß machen? Den Fahrrad-Leistungs-Quatsch mache ich mittlerweile seit 32 Jahren, Mitleid wäre fehl am Platze.


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2012)

schade das sowas wieder auftaucht ... 


Dir und Skinny viel Spaß im Harz ... 

macht mal bitte paar tolle Bilder von den Strecken dort, mich würde mal intressieren wie ihr euch da so anstellt ...


----------



## stubenhocker (19. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schade das sowas wieder auftaucht ...:heul



War nur kurz, ich schreib nix mehr dazu.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Geht klar, Fotos meine ich ;-)


----------



## zarea (19. April 2012)

Jeder fährt wie sie/er will.
Schlimm wäre nur, wenn sie/er kein Spass dabei hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (19. April 2012)

ich sitz wiedermal kopfschüttelnd vor der Kiste!

Die Zeit müsste ich haben, dann würd ich diese lieber auf Schmal- oder Dickreifen verbringen.

Werd näxtes WE im Harz sein, geteilt in Schmal- und Wurzeltouren.

Viel Spass!


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2012)

noch einer ... ich will(muß) auch umbedingt diesjahr wieder dahin ... 

mal schauen wann ich das einrichten kann ...


----------



## skinny63 (19. April 2012)

boah gut, dass es kein geruchs i-net gibt, testosteron geschwängerte Seite.... zuletzt

@all, die ohne nicht klarkommen: verewigt euch bitte im Wettkampf-Faden

@all die Anderen: *viel Spass haben*, beim Langsam- und Schnellfahren, notfalls eben beim Schieben, auf Schmal und Breit... 

und danke für die Spasswünsche im Harz: gern angenommen, gern erwidert...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2012)

ne ne..... Skinny alles angekommen? und viel Spaß im Harz


----------



## skinny63 (19. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne ne..... Skinny alles angekommen? und viel Spaß im Harz



jubb, alles da... und danke


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. April 2012)

Was ist denn ein Schmalspurrad? Ich kenn Schmalspur nur als Spurweite(Molli: 900mm, HSB: 1000mm, Normalspur: 1435mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (20. April 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Schmalspurrad?


----------



## MarNe (20. April 2012)

Wat'n hier los! 

...  bis einer weint...tz...


----------



## zarea (20. April 2012)

@Stubenhocker:
Ist das Dein Trainingsgerät?
Passt das auf die Brockenbahn?
Währe es dann ein MTB, wenn man damit zum Brocken hoch fährt? 
Cooles Teil.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> @Stubenhocker:
> Ist das Dein Trainingsgerät?
> Passt das auf die Brockenbahn?
> Währe es dann ein MTB, wenn man damit zum Brocken hoch fährt?
> Cooles Teil.



Damit trainiere ich ab nächster Woche auf der Bahnstrecke Bad Kleinen-Rostock, deswegen ist die gesperrt und Schienenersatzverkehr eingerichtet. Sorry Pendler!
Auf die Brockenbahn passts leider nicht, sonst hätte ich auch mal schreiben können "bin jetzt 3 Tage im Harz" 
Schönes Wochenende @All


----------



## zarea (20. April 2012)

Danke, Dir auch.


----------



## Elfriede (20. April 2012)

Da macht man mal aus Spass nen kleinen Spruch und schon geht hier die Post ab. Heilige Mutti! Entspannt euch und geht ne Runde radeln...


----------



## MS1980 (21. April 2012)

hey Leute, wollte mal fragen was next WE an liegt, sind ja 4 Tage frei ...  bei mir zumindest ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. April 2012)

mal was zum Spass haben!

Überschrift: Immer schön im Gleichgewicht bleiben!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffHTJwIhWro&sns=em"]Amazing Bicycle Trick Dance [FUNNY]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pseikow (21. April 2012)

ILL3GAL SCHNITZELJAGD !

Wer ist dabei?







Datum: 25.04.2012
Startgebühr: 1 Euro
Anmeldung: 19:30 
Start: 20:30
Fahrrad: egal
Team-Modus: 2 oder 3 zusammen (raceFace wird die Einteilung machen, damit es fair zugeht)
Alle Teilnehmer und Helfer bekommen eine hochwertige Urkunde. =)

START: Neuer Markt, START-Linie an der Kirche, Lange Straße
Station 1: ?
Station 2: ?
Station 3: ?
Station 4: ?
ZIEL: Neuer Markt, ZIEL-Linie an der Kirche, Lange Straße

https://www.facebook.com/events/149590851836616/


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (21. April 2012)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Start: 12:30, HauptBahnhof
Route: Direkt ins Glück / Wohld
Speed: Geschwind´


----------



## MarNe (21. April 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> mal was zum Spass haben!
> 
> Überschrift: Immer schön im Gleichgewicht bleiben!
> 
> Amazing Bicycle Trick Dance [FUNNY] - YouTube


 

 sehr schön! Herrlich, was alles, mit dem Rad, möglich ist.


----------



## zarea (22. April 2012)

Update:

Stellt Euch vor, ich hab noch ein Osternest gefunden.
Stand im Flur, manchmal ist man echt blind. 




Da ist der Bausatz:




Installationsfahrt, nicht nur ich war aufgeregt:




Das war mein erster Internetkauf, was Fahrräder angeht. Und außer dem Hebel von der Sattelklemme war es sogar vollständig. 

Ach ja, es ist noch aus Alumnium, darf ich trotzdem wieder mitfahren? 

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Danke Tiger.


----------



## Cad2 (22. April 2012)

glückwunsch zum neuen sensor 
sieht gut aus in der farbe, auch wenns aus alu ist, darfst trotzdem noch mitfahren


----------



## skinny63 (22. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Stellt Euch vor, ich hab noch ein Osternest gefunden.
> Stand im Flur, manchmal ...
> ...



Schicke Farbkombi, da war GT zuletzt nicht immer stilsicher.

Viel Spass damit und mit uns...

Achso, wir sind unverletzt aus dem Harz zurück


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Stellt Euch vor, ich hab noch ein Osternest gefunden.
> Stand im Flur, manchmal ist man echt blind.
> ...



Jetz bin ich platt, er hats tatsächlich getan 
Sehr geil. Wie war die erste Tour?

Harz war einfach nur Hammer. Fotos gibts die Tage ;-)


----------



## zarea (22. April 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.



Cad2 schrieb:


> ... darfst trotzdem noch mitfahren


Da bin ich ja froh. 



skinny63 schrieb:


> ... wir sind unverletzt aus dem Harz zurück


Na, da bin ich erst froh. 
Auf die Fotos, bin ich auch gespannt.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Wie war die erste Tour?...


Das war nur die Installationsfahrt: Erst "Stop and go" (Fahren, eistellen, fahren, einst.... und dann herzeigen bei der Verwandschaft. 

Joa, ist ein anderes Fahren, butterweich ist das Fahrwerk jetzt nicht gerade, aber im Vergleich zum Giant ganz schön. Ich finde es gut so, bisschen Rückmeldung muss sein. Ich hab nicht nachgemessen, aber der Lenker ist bestimmt einen Meter breiter als beim Giant. Daran werde ich mich aber bestimmt noch gewöhnen.  Die Shifter fliegen aber raus, da kommen die XT Teile vom Cube ran. Die waren irgendwie desser zu bedienen. Die Pedale sind Rotze, sind zwar solche flachen Teile aber die Kugellagergehäuse sind höher als die Pins, wat´n Quatsch. 
Und die Bremsen hab ich auch erfolgreich umgedreht, also von links nach rechts. (und es hat keine 4 1/2 Woche gedauert, wie bei meinem lustigen Händler.) 

Tja, und dann weiß ich nicht ob es an den Maxxis High-Roller lag oder an meiner Kondition, aber ich war fertig, aber glücklich.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

Eins noch vorm Schlafen, Skinnys Airtime:


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. April 2012)

Schickes Rädchen, sowas o.ä. bringt mir hoffentlich der nächste Weihnachtsmann - nagut 3 Tage vorher geht die Welt unter 

Was kostet denn so der Spaß?


P.S. Hat jemand in der nächsten Zeit evtl. Bedarf an nem 19"/48cm Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. April 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so der Spaß?


Hier der Link
Noch preißwerter wäre allerdings ein gutes Gebrauchtes. Cube AMS100 zum Beispiel.  
http://www.cyclery.de/bikes/gt-bikes/cross-country-all-mountain/gt-sensor-30-marathon-bike-2011.htm 



5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> P.S. Hat jemand in der nächsten Zeit evtl. Bedarf an nem 19"/48cm Rahmen?


Bisschen genauer wirst Du werden müssen.


----------



## Obotrit (23. April 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> P.S. Hat jemand in der nächsten Zeit evtl. Bedarf an nem 19"/48cm Rahmen?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

Etwas genauer wäre echt nicht verkehrt


----------



## Obotrit (23. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Etwas genauer wäre echt nicht verkehrt



stell dich mal bitte hinten an


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

Mach ich immer ... und mogel mich dann nach vorne 

Nein Interesse ist nicht wirklich da. Erst muss das Sanction weg, dann ist wieder Platz für was neues


----------



## Obotrit (23. April 2012)

ach so ...
Ich hab so viel Ersatzteile von meinem Bike. Da fehlt nur noch ein Rahmen und ich hab ein zweites. Vom ersten ist nur noch Rahmen und die Schaltung Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

Wann fährste mal wieder mit uns? Ich hab Dich noch garnicht scheibengebremst gesehen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. April 2012)

Öhm joar, wäre ein alter Stevens S4 Rahmen, Bj. 2005 glaube ich. 26 Zoll. IS2000 und Canti. 7005 Alu. Zugführung von oben(Umwerfer).

Edit:  
Umwerfermaß: 31

Würde auch tauschen ggf. mit Aufpreis gegen Crossrad oder Crossrahmen, passende Laufräder, etc.


----------



## Obotrit (23. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wann fährste mal wieder mit uns? Ich hab Dich noch garnicht scheibengebremst gesehen



Stimmt letztes mal war zur weihnachtsfeier, aber ich muss mal wieder mit Euch losfahren. Mal schauen.
Aus dem Stevens könnte man was machen, oder was meint der Tiger?


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2012)

@Zarea:

schickes Bike, aber hab ich was verpasst?  was is#n mit den Cube?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> .........Aus dem Stevens könnte man was machen, oder was meint der Tiger?



Keine Ahnung, ich will es nicht


----------



## Tantebrisco (24. April 2012)

Der nächste amerikanisch-taiwanesische Prüllhaufen- und dazu noch full-suspension...

Was macht ihr nur alle? ICh versteh das nicht;-)
Viel Spass mit den neuen Spielzeugen


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2012)

Geht Sonntag was, tourmässig? Nochmal die komplette Bastorf Runde versuchen?


----------



## skinny63 (25. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geht Sonntag was, tourmässig? Nochmal die komplette Bastorf Runde versuchen?



bei mir nicht; Sonntag Anbaden

1.Mai: Ausfahrt in Laage ! ?


----------



## MS1980 (25. April 2012)

was ist ausfahrt in Laage?



was heißt komplette Bastorf-Runde?


----------



## skinny63 (25. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was ist ausfahrt in Laage?
> 
> 
> 
> was heißt komplette Bastorf-Runde?



zu 1:http://www.rklaage.de/Aktuell/aktuell.html

zu 2: ich vermute mal ab Fischereihof durch Wohld und Kühlung bis Bastorf und wieder so zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was heißt komplette Bastorf-Runde?



Das heisst Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg / 10:00 Fischereihof. Wohld Kellerswald Kühlung, dann Einkehr in Bastorf, Rückweg genauso über die Trails. Falls die Kondition nicht stimmt, alternativ den Ostseeküstenradweg.

Und das ist hiermit der offizielle Touraufruf


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2012)

hi skinny...

am kommen We. bin ich mal im Taunus radeln aber ab dem 3.5. habe ich Urlaub und bin für längere Touren offfen...

Ps. dann vielleicht auch mit dem SSp

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (25. April 2012)

wenn ich das jetzt richtig lese denn ist Laage ja nur Straße fahren, nööö

würde lieber ins Gelände ...

Montag hat keiner frei für ne Tour?


----------



## skinny63 (25. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi skinny...
> 
> am kommen We. bin ich mal im Taunus radeln aber ab dem 3.5. habe ich Urlaub und bin für längere Touren offfen...
> 
> ...



5.5. Recknitztour + Grillen steht noch, Fahrrad nach Deiner Wahl

Rest beschnacken wir kommende Woche, wenn klar ist, wer mitmacht...

bis jetzt verbindlich JA: Tiger, Lory & me

@MS1980: wegen Montag kann ich am Freitag was sagen....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2012)

ok....da werde ich wohl auch Zeit haben aber mit dem SSp werde ich da wohl nicht kommen...muß mich mit der Kiste erstmal einfahren...

freue mich aber schon


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2012)

Wollen wir die Bastorf-Tour von Sonntag auf Montag verschieben?


----------



## MarNe (26. April 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> 5.5. Recknitztour + Grillen steht noch,
> bis jetzt verbindlich JA: Tiger, Lory & me....


 
...& me.


----------



## MS1980 (26. April 2012)

@Skinny: am 5.5 sind wir wieder nicht da, erst am 11.5 bis 21.5  Urlaub ...  Juhu

@Tiger: von mir aus gerne, samstag sind wir zum Junggesellenabschied eingeladen, und das geht wohl bissl länger ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2012)

hi leute wieder mal ne Riesenrad



mal schauen was die Kiste so taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (26. April 2012)

sieht ganz gut aus,  aber auch sehr gestreckt ...

und farblich passendes Kettenblatt ... 

nen schönes Sofa unterm Ar....  is mir aber lieber,  als Starr ...

sonst viel spaß damit Maik ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2012)

hi marko,

na die Sitzposition ist noch nicht fest die teile waren erstmal da...aber ne 110 Vorbau würde auch reichen...und ne Sofa hätte ich auch gerne...

wir werden sehen


----------



## zarea (27. April 2012)

@Barstorf-Tour:
mir wäre Sonntag lieber.

@5.5.: 
JA 
(Mitbringabend? Bitte wünsch Dir was.)


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2012)

Also nochmal: wir radeln Montag die Bastorf-Tour, nicht Sonntag. Ansonsten alles wie geplant. Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Der Tourverlauf wird spontan entschieden, alles ist möglich ;-)


----------



## MarNe (27. April 2012)

Schade. Montag kann ich nicht.


----------



## zarea (27. April 2012)

Was ist denn Montag so wichtig, dass es nicht auch bis Mittwoch Zeit hat? 



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ... amerikanisch-taiwanesische ... full-suspension...


Amerikanisch? Steht eigentlich nur "Made in Taiwan" drauf.
Außerdem fand die Endmontage doch in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern statt.
Also: Made in Germany. 



Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit den neuen Spielzeugen


Danke.



MS1980 schrieb:


> ...was is'n mit dem Cube?


Das hab ich heute, nach mal wieder 5wöchigem Werkstattaufenthalt, abgeholt. Ich werde es wohl zerlegen und zumindest den Rahmen verkaufen, wenns geht, sonst kommt er an die Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (28. April 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben.. danke zarea, dass du mich auf diesen Threat gestoßen hast.. 

ich bin gestern zum ersten Mal die Hütter Wohld Runde gefahren. Naja leider nur zur Hälfte, weil mir dann die Kette hops gegangen ist. Hat sich ein Glied gelöst..

Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ihr mich mit aufnehmt 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Fahrrad:


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2012)

Das Aufnahme-Ritual kannst Du am Montag bestehen. Halte bis Bastorf durch, und dann einmal Kuchen für alle. Startzeit steht weiter oben, komm einfach mit


----------



## davelon83 (28. April 2012)

Hört sich gut  nur am Montag werde ich es nicht schaffen. Muss in die Uni.. aber beim nächsten Treffen, wenns passt, wäre ich sehr gerne dabei!


----------



## MS1980 (28. April 2012)

@Zarea: Montag ist bei vielen (wie mir) Brückentag und frei ... Mittwoch beginnt die restliche Arbeitswoche ... 

was wieder in der Werkstatt gewesen ... da kann man verstehen das du dir nen neues Bike gönnst, viel Glück mit dem GT


----------



## Cad2 (28. April 2012)

wäre gerne dabei am montag aber muss arbeiten. nächstes mal wieder. evtl das we danach


----------



## zarea (28. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... einmal Kuchen für alle. ...


Wer ist denn eigentlich "Alle".
Bis jetzt hab ich ja nur Absagen gesehen.


----------



## skinny63 (28. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Wer ist denn eigentlich "Alle".
> Bis jetzt hab ich ja nur Absagen gesehen.



alle 4 
ist dann auch für das Personal da nicht so stressig


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2012)

Bisher sind wir wohl zu viert, Skinny, Nils, Marko und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## zarea (28. April 2012)

aha...


----------



## Xaser87 (28. April 2012)

mal sehen vielleicht komm ich ja auch mit. Hab diese Woche mein Infekt auskuriert und sollte einigermaßen fit sein. Meld mich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (28. April 2012)

moin,

Grüsse aus dem Harz, seit Freitag im Harz,heute westharz morgen ostharz, Mo probieren wir  den bikepark Hahnenklee(endlich Dickreifen/hat eine Frau aus Thale gekauft/ansonsten ist das eher ne Rentnerpension hier.

Komme Di abends zurück

Viel Spass auf der Bastorf Runde


----------



## MarNe (30. April 2012)

Wünsche euch auch viel Spaß, heute!


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2012)

bis nachher, warte am Fischereihafen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2012)

Schöne Tour wars heute. Für Nils und mich 86km, 1235hm und 5:30 reine Fahrzeit. Prima Wetter, prima Trails, prima Mitradler, prima Pasta Salmone in Bastorf, alles Prima ;-)

Wir sind alles an Trails gefahren, was die Route hergibt, lange nicht gemacht, wurde Zeit ;-)


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. April 2012)

zurück aus Goslar/Hahnenklee nach 2 hunderter Einheiten Renn heute clausthal Zellerfeld umfahren

schön warm da!


----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2012)

kann dem nur zustimmen, war gestern ne super Tour ... bei mir waren es 72,08km und 1170hm ...

war für mich gestern wieder nen persönlicher Rekord was die hm an geht. Pasta war wirklich lecker und das Wetter hat ja auch super mitgespielt ... 

euch denn noch nen schönen Feiertag und bis zur nächsten Tour ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Mai 2012)

leider nicht dabei!

quote=skinny63;9444796]5.5. Recknitztour + Grillen steht noch, Fahrrad nach Deiner Wahl

Rest beschnacken wir kommende Woche, wenn klar ist, wer mitmacht...

bis jetzt verbindlich JA: Tiger, Lory & me

@MS1980: wegen Montag kann ich am Freitag was sagen....[/quote]


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. Mai 2012)

Hätte immernoch nen 19"/48cm Rahmen.


----------



## skinny63 (1. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Hätte immernoch nen 19"/48cm Rahmen.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. Mai 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/



Für 2-3 Sachen lohnt das nicht.


----------



## MarNe (1. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Für 2-3 Sachen lohnt das nicht.


 
Entweder http://bikemarkt.mtb/  oder Abrißzettel in Edeka oder Netto oder Rewe. Nur mal so - als Alternative.


----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> 5.5. Recknitztour + Grillen steht noch, Fahrrad nach Deiner Wahl



bis jetzt verbindlich *JA*: Tiger, Lory, MarneMe, Zarea & SkinnyMe

verbindlich *NEIN*: MS1980, halbrechts2

*???*: Vegeta, Xaser, Cad2

10-15 Uhr Recknitztour; 15-18 Uhr Grillen + Wegräumen

Rest per PN an Teilnehmer


----------



## Cad2 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich sage zu 50% zu. Bin jetzt aufn weg nach Norwegen. Sollte Freitag Abend zuhause sein. Ist aber nicht 100% sicher. Sage morgen Abend bescheid. Mitnahme Möglichkeit?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## davelon83 (2. Mai 2012)

am 05.05 hätte ich auch Zeit! Kann mir bitte einer kurz erzählen, wie die Recknitztour aussieht? 
Danke


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2012)

hi,

so gesund wieder aus dem Taunus angekommen/dort worden schön Höhenmeter gesammelt...

bin wohl am Samstag auch mit dabei...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2012)

davelon83 schrieb:


> am 05.05 hätte ich auch Zeit! Kann mir bitte einer kurz erzählen, wie die Recknitztour aussieht?
> Danke



ca.60-85 km, die Streckenlänge legen wir spontan nach Zeit und Rest-Fahrtüchtigkeit fest 

70 % im Wald und Rest Straße/Radweg

Lory und ich haben das um 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt-Problem, daher der enge Zeitplan


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2012)

...wo wird denn gegrillt? wer wie was wird mitgebracht????


----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...wo wird denn gegrillt? wer wie was wird mitgebracht????



ruhig, junger Padawan, gleich gibt es PN


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2012)

ok ok


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemand am Samstag aus Rostock mit will:

Ich stehe 9:15 an der Aral Tanke Brinkmannsdorf. Platz für 3 weitere Bikes + Fahrer ist da.

Mitfahrer bisher: David, Marlene? Cad2?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Lory und ich haben das um 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt-Problem, daher der enge Zeitplan


 
steht denn die Ausfahrt in die Dolomiten an? du sagtest doch am WE was davon ...


ich will auch mal ...


----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> steht denn die Ausfahrt in die Dolomiten an? du sagtest doch am WE was davon ...
> 
> 
> ich will auch mal ...



ne, spitzkehrenworkshop im Harz...

für dolomiten habe ich noch freie plätze: 14.-17.juni


----------



## skinny63 (3. Mai 2012)

ca. Planung für Samstag: so ähnlich, wie letztes Jahr, vielleicht nicht so feucht 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tztkiskvnrimxype

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lxmksdswejncvamp

es gibt zwischendrin genügend Möglichkeiten, die Tour zu kürzen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2012)

...würde noch wer mit ne SSp anreisen? möchte ja gesellschafft beim Schieben haben...ist aber erstml nur so ne Idee


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

Ich reise geteert und gefedert an .... öhm geschaltet und gefedert )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (3. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn jemand am Samstag aus Rostock mit will:
> 
> Ich stehe 9:15 an der Aral Tanke Brinkmannsdorf. Platz für 3 weitere Bikes + Fahrer ist da.
> 
> Mitfahrer bisher: David, Marlene? Cad2?


 
Jupp, ich fahre mit dir.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

Okay, also bisher David und Marlene. Ein Platz ist noch frei.


----------



## Cad2 (3. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Okay, also bisher David und Marlene. Ein Platz ist noch frei.



den nehm ich dann


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> den nehm ich dann



Prima, bin voll


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2012)

ups voll bin ich auch gleich

hmm, wann und wo gehts denn überhaupt los????


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

10 Uhr am dem Parkplatz vom Vogelpark Marlow ist Treffen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2012)

aha danke


----------



## pseikow (4. Mai 2012)

Sympatex Bike Festival 2012 - Riva del Garda - Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon

Das epische ultra geile Race aus Sicht vom Team BIG COCK RACING.

53 Kilometer, 1660 Höhenmeter, tausende Starter, begeisterte Zuschauer


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. Mai 2012)

Echte 1660 Höhenmeter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. Mai 2012)

pseikow schrieb:


> Sympatex Bike Festival 2012 - Riva del Garda - Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon
> 
> Das epische ultra geile Race aus Sicht vom Team BIG COCK RACING.
> 
> 53 Kilometer, 1660 Höhenmeter, tausende Starter, begeisterte Zuschauer



nice vid, coole mucke, fully taugliches Gelände....

fake hm gibbet doch nur in MeckPomm


----------



## skinny63 (4. Mai 2012)

Re(d)aktionsschluß + verbindlich gebucht 
*JA*: Tiger, Lory, MarneMe, Zarea, Cad2, Vegeta, davelon83 & SkinnyMe

verbindlich *NEIN*: MS1980, halbrechts2, Xaser

10-15 Uhr Recknitztour; Start 10 Uhr Parkplatz Vogelpark

15-18 Uhr Grillen + Wegräumen (eingekauft ist, pro TN 7,-, wenn Ihr aufesst  )


----------



## Cad2 (4. Mai 2012)

Klingt gut  Wetter soll auch gut werden

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2012)

danke danke....gibt es Sonntag vielleicht ne Verdauungsrunde?


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Mai 2012)

ich will auch arr... beim nächsten mal nehm ich Urlaub  viele Späße


----------



## davelon83 (4. Mai 2012)

Freu mich auch auf morgen! Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (4. Mai 2012)

pseikow schrieb:


> Sympatex Bike Festival 2012 - Riva del Garda - Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon
> 
> Das epische ultra geile Race aus Sicht vom Team BIG COCK RACING.
> 
> 53 Kilometer, 1660 Höhenmeter, tausende Starter, begeisterte Zuschauer



geiles video, war 3 mal in der region, immer diese Tandemfahrer!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2012)

@Pseikow: hammer Video, deine überholmanöver sind aber die besten, das sieht dabei immer sehr eng aus und sau schnell obendrein ... 

das Ende ist auch lustig, einfach mal fallen und füttern lassen ... 


@All: wünsche euch ne schöne Tour heute 

@Skinny: das nächste Jahr würde ich mal mitkommen wollen, diesjahr noch nicht, wegen der kleinen ....



achja und nochmal ne Anfrage wegen Herrentag, steht da irgendwas auf'm Plan bei euch?  habe vom 14-21 Mai frei ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2012)

Herrentag spontane Harz-Runde. Ich bin sowieso da, nur um Unterkunft müsst ihr euch selbst kümmern. Ich biete nur die Führung ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (5. Mai 2012)

so wieder zurück, schöne tour, das beste war der schluss 
grillen bei skinny


----------



## davelon83 (5. Mai 2012)

jupp.. war heute ne schöne Runde  Freu mich auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2012)

oohhh und Eis essen in Langsdort wart ihr auch noch ...  

das erste bild sieht verdächtig nach dem von der letzten Recknitz-Tour aus ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Mai 2012)

jeb Eis und Essen war alles sehr lecker leider war es aber nicht ganz so naß


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. Mai 2012)

läuft eigentlich am Wochenende etwas?

Spontan Whold entweder Samstag oder Sonntag für 3-4 h?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Mai 2012)

Harz, morgen bis übernäxten Sonntag, 10 Tage Trailsurfen, Grillen, Saufen, Spass haben


----------



## pseikow (10. Mai 2012)

Heute, 18:30, Neuer Markt, MTB Tour, Richtung KösterBeck, Mädchen-Tempo

=) 

join in!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. Mai 2012)

Ein bisschen sehr kurzfristig.


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Harz, morgen bis übernäxten Sonntag, 10 Tage Trailsurfen, Grillen, Saufen, Spass haben




Du trinkst?


----------



## Cad2 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn denn Samstag. Sonntag keine Zeit.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 10 Tage Trailsurfen, Grillen, Saufen, Spass haben


 
Du bist ja ein richtiger ROCKER!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Du trinkst?



Logisch, Wasser und Cola 



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiger ROCKER!



Jepp, Brocken-Rocker )


----------



## MS1980 (11. Mai 2012)

bist schon da?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2012)

Noch nicht ganz, steh an einer Baustelle bei Salzwedel


----------



## MS1980 (11. Mai 2012)

na denn viel Spaß die nächsten Tage ...

bin mal auf die gesamtKM und HM gespannt


achja, die Reverb ist eingetroffen und montiert ...   Kabel muß aber noch gekürzt werden


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Mai 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Wenn denn Samstag. Sonntag keine Zeit.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


 
Wenn morgen?Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (11. Mai 2012)

Sorry, doch keine Zeit. Fliege morgen nach Argentinien. Bin nur kurz in mal hin beim rennen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Cad2 (11. Mai 2012)

Meine malchin

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Mai 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Fliege morgen nach Argentinien.
> *Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express*





Cad2 schrieb:


> Meine malchin



fail 

Du willst nach Malchin, dein Lumia aber lieber nach Argentinien


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2012)

Ne, also abends fliege ich nach Argentinien. Hatte beim letzten Satz vertippt. Das lumia kennt malchin nicht. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2012)

willst dort die Trails esten, oder wegen Arbeit?


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2012)

würde natürlich sehr gerne die trails testen aber ich muss da arbeiten 
keine zeit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2012)

manchmal muß man prioritäten setzten ...  und sich die zeit nehmen...

was machst denn, damit de bis Argentinien fliegen mußt?


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2012)

ein schiff hat problem mit der steuerung und darf deswegen nicht in den hafen aus sicherheitsgründen. ich flieg fix hin, reparier das und dann darf das schiff weiterfahren.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2012)

"flieg fix hin" ....  ha ha der is gut ...  

na denn guten flug , wir sehen uns  ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Mai 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ein schiff hat problem mit der steuerung und darf deswegen nicht in den hafen aus sicherheitsgründen. ich flieg fix hin, reparier das und dann darf das schiff weiterfahren.


 
mach ma Deine Steuerung bei argentinischer Naval, ich werd mal Whold+Quelle heut im Laufe des Tages vermessen.

Komm gut zurück!


----------



## zarea (13. Mai 2012)

cool, ADAC für Wasserfahrzeuge.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Mai 2012)

Naja fast, bin jetzt da, nicht so viel los hier in Buenos Aires 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2012)

Hier isses super, bestes Bike-Wetter 

Schnee gibts keinen mehr, stellenweise ein wenig Modder, aber grösstenteils sind die Trails super befahrbar. Das Techniktraining vor drei Wochen hat sich auch gut bezahlt gemacht, es geht alles einfacher als vorher.


----------



## zarea (13. Mai 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ... nicht so viel los hier in Buenos Aires ...


Na ja, wenn "Die toten Hosen" nicht gerade ein Konzert geben, ist halt "tote Hose".


----------



## MS1980 (13. Mai 2012)

@ Tiger: welche Trails biste schon gefahren, die vom letzten Jahr auch, Oderteich usw ...was sagt das tacho bis jetzt?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Mai 2012)

Die anonymen Fahrradtuner waren von Samstag zu Sonntag wieder unterwegs 






Totalschaden: Vorderrad, Hinterrad, Reifen, Schläuche, Schaltauge, Kettenspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (15. Mai 2012)

Nix geklaut, nur kaputt gemacht?
Wie langweilig muss einem da denn sein?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Nix geklaut, nur kaputt gemacht?



Nix geklaut. Nur sinnlose Zerstörung.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2012)

ohjeh...diese Idioten...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Mai 2012)

Ärgerlich ist es, aber machen kannst - wenn es dich trifft - auch nicht viel. Denn brauch ich wohl nächste Woche ein neues Fahrrad...


----------



## MS1980 (16. Mai 2012)

wo stand es denn, das man es so zurichten konnte?


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Mai 2012)

versichert gegen Vandalismus? Das man aber auch alles immer sichern muss und nix mehr sicher ist


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (16. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wo stand es denn, das man es so zurichten konnte?



Am Bahnhof in Roggentin.



Xaser87 schrieb:


> versichert gegen Vandalismus? :



Leider nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (16. Mai 2012)

das ist echt mies ...  wie Xaser schon sagte ...  am besten alles an man tragen, nirgends kannst was stehen lassen, entweder es wird zerstört oder geklaut  ... 

komische Welt ist das geworden ...


----------



## Cad2 (18. Mai 2012)

Gibts Sonntag ne Tour?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin 27 und wohne jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr in Güstrow. Bin dort von Waren (Müritz) aus zwecks Arbeit hingezogen. Um mal wieder in Form zu kommen, habe ich mir im März auch endlich wieder ein Bike zugelegt und fahre seitdem fleißig  Die Kondition wird langsam auch besser^^ Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Mitfahrer aus der Nähe von Güstrow. Mit mehreren macht es einfach mehr Spaß  Wer ist hier noch aus Güstrow und hat evtl. Lust ein paar Feierabendrunden zu drehen und schöne Strecken zu zeigen 

Es sind vorhanden:

- YT Wicked 150 fürs Gelände
- ein altes (komplett neu aufgebautes) Merida mit Schwalbe Kojak für die Straße (Quantec Superlight Rahmen folgt bald  )

Andere Hobbies von mir sind Musik (Hifi) und Heimkino

Ich wünsche erstmal allen noch einen schönen Freitagabend 

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2012)

Moin Steve, ich bin auch aus Güstrow und kenn mich bissl aus dort 

Ab Montag bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück, lass uns dann mal ne Tour starten.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (19. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich super an  Ich arbeite immer bis ca. 16 Uhr, aber es ist ja schön lange hell^^ Derzeit mache ich die Müritzgegend "unsicher", bring mein Bike dann aber am Sonntag mit.

Genauen Tag und Uhrzeit machen wir dann noch aus


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2012)

Ich mache eh noch bis morgen die Harz-Trails unsicher, mach Dir keinen Stress.

Wir sind grad den Butterstieg von der Wolfswarte runter, saustarker Trail 

Gruss aus dem Harz


----------



## Karsten_Rostock (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Ich bin Karsten und seid diesem Jahr wohne ich in Rostock. Ich komme eigentlich aus dem schönen Thüringer Land und mir fehlen jetzt schon meine Berge und ich mag den Wind hier net . Immer dieser Gegenwind.

Ich suche ne paar nette leute die regelmäßig mal ne Tour starten, wo man sich anschließen kann, da es doch schnell Langweilig wird alleine zu fahren und ich mich hier absolut noch net auskenne.

Macht ihr öfter mal touren und wie sprecht ihr euch ab? Steht das dann hier im Forum?

Ach ja ich fahre ne Trek und komm genz gut damit zu recht egal ob Straße, Stadt oder Wald. 

Danke für eure Infos

MfG


----------



## Cad2 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Karsten, herzlich willkommen 
Bist hier richtig wenn du touren fahren willst. Einfach alle paar Tage rein schauen, meistens wird am we gefahren aber auch in der Woche. Kleine feierabendrunde.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Rostock (20. Mai 2012)

Hey super, dann werde ich immer mal rein schauen und hoffen, dass ich nicht gerade dann arbeiten muss. 

dann bis zur ersten Runde


----------



## Deleted 123388 (20. Mai 2012)

@ tigers claw

hab mir gerade mal Bilder davon bei google angeschaut, sieht echt genial aus  Leider findet man sowas hier eher selten  Gibt es sowas hier in der Nähe?
Im Harz oder den Alpen würde ich auch gerne endlich mal fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2012)

In MV gibts sowas nicht, keine steinigen verblockten Trails. Wurzeln gibts, aber auch nicht in der Dichte wie hier. Harz ist die Möglichkeit mit dem geringsten Aufwand, mal richtige Trails fahren zu können. Interessante Sachen gibts aber auch in Gü und im Rostocker Raum.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (20. Mai 2012)

Na ich bin gespannt, was du mir so zeigst  Werd jetzt gleich noch auf dem Heidberg ne Runde drehen.


----------



## NikNok (20. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich mache im juli einen kleinen kurzurlaub mit einem kumpel in rostock,
kann mir jemand hier ein paar strecken/trails empfehlen.
es darf gerne etwas grob sein. 

gruß
nik


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2012)

Es gibt in Norden nix wirklich Grobes ... meint jemand, der gestern den Eckerlochstieg bezwungen hat


----------



## NikNok (20. Mai 2012)

hm, ich habs befürchtet... 
gut, dann halt alle strecken die
sehenswert sind in der umgebung.


----------



## MS1980 (20. Mai 2012)

@Tiger:
immer noch fit? habe mir den weg mal bei youtube reingezogen, sind da immer noch die vielen steine? sieht über auch auch intressant aus ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KMCrLRJPTM"]Eckerlochstieg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cad2 (20. Mai 2012)

sieht doch richtig gut aus. ne menge spass


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. Mai 2012)

Eckerloch sind immer Steine, zumindest den steilen Aufstieg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts Sonntag aus, Bastorf-Runde?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie schauts Sonntag aus, Bastorf-Runde?



Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad?



Anspruchsvoll ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2012)

Anspruchsvoll? Nee da muss ich noch üben


----------



## pseikow (23. Mai 2012)

Na, wer macht mit beim Papendorf Triathlon?

http://www.fiko-triathlon.de/events/papendorfer-triathlon

Das ist ein schöner kleiner Triathlon gleich vor unserer Haustür. =)

Mein Bericht vom letzten Jahr: http://cybernorman.blogspot.de/2011/06/papendorf-triathlon-04062011.html

Wir sollten uns alle ein Beispiel an der 44 jährigen Terry Hatcher nehmen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2012)

Triathlon? Nee lieber nicht 

Aber eine heiße Braut da auf dem Bild


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. Mai 2012)

Beim Triathlon werde ich ein bisschen Lärm und große Augen machen


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2012)

Touraufruf: Sonntag 27.05. volle Bastorf-Runde. Start wie immer 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr in Bastorf, ansonsten Trails Trails Trails und ganz viel Spass. Wir nehmen alles mit was die Gegend zu bieten hat. Es werden grob 90km mit 1200hm, gefahren wird so, das alle mitkommen. Für gutes Wetter habe ich gesorgt, für gute Laune seit ihr zuständig ;-)


----------



## davelon83 (23. Mai 2012)

klingt sehr gut  Muss mich dann aber abmelden.. kann da leider nicht 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2012)

@Tiger:

bist du nicht fertig nach 1Woche trail-riding im Harz?

was hast so geschaft die letzten Tage, km - hm? würde mich echt intressieren ...


----------



## zarea (23. Mai 2012)

Die Basdorf-Runde wurde in letzter Zeit ganz schön oft gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin letzte Woche die Schweriner-Seen-Runde gefahren. 100km sumpfige  Wege, knifflige Pfade, idyllische Gegend aber Berge hab ich allerdings nicht  gefunden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zur Einkehr gibt es den ein oder anderen Imbiss. 

Na?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Tiger:
> 
> bist du nicht fertig nach 1Woche trail-riding im Harz?
> 
> was hast so geschaft die letzten Tage, km - hm? würde mich echt intressieren ...



Ich habe Montag/Dienstag Pause gemacht, das reicht. Im Harz warens gesamt 350km und 8000hm 

Nils, Bastorf is doch schon wieder paar Wochen her ;-)


----------



## MarNe (24. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Die Basdorf-Runde wurde in letzter Zeit ganz schön oft gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich sehr interessant an! In und um Schwerin bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> aber Berge hab ich allerdings nicht gefunden.


 

Gibts hier ja auch nicht. Oder wurden Dir die versprochen?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an! In und um Schwerin bin ich noch nicht gefahren.



Schwerin machen wir in einer Woche. Diesen Sonntag ist Bastorf angesacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,

hat einer Bock auf eine Spontanrunde?
Datum: 24.5. 
Startzeit: zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr
Dauer: 2-3 h
Wohin: Wohld in den Wald 

Startort und Zeit werden dann kurzfristig bei Meldung festgelegt.

Greetz


----------



## halbrechts2 (24. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf: Sonntag 27.05. volle Bastorf-Runde. Start wie immer 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr in Bastorf, ansonsten Trails Trails Trails und ganz viel Spass. Wir nehmen alles mit was die Gegend zu bieten hat. Es werden grob 90km mit 1200hm, gefahren wird so, das alle mitkommen. Für gutes Wetter habe ich gesorgt, für gute Laune seit ihr zuständig ;-)


 
Nach Rügenrund mit Skinny letzte KW(siehe DSC 0095 auf der Seite Rügenrund) hier meine Abmeldung für eine KW nach Lagos/Portugal.Hoffentlich klappt das mit den bestellten Rädern dort!

Viel Spass bei der grossen "Bastorf"


----------



## Karsten_Rostock (24. Mai 2012)

hört sich interessant an nur sind die Touren zeitlich gesehen in meiner Arbeitszeit gelegen^^.

viel spass


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2012)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat einer Bock auf eine Spontanrunde?
> Datum: 24.5.
> ...



Ginge auch 17:30 Uhr bei Dir?


----------



## pseikow (24. Mai 2012)

TOURAUFRUF 

Heute, 24.05.2012
Start: Neuer Markt / bei Norman / ~18:30
Route: Papendorf / Straße / Triathlon Strecke abfahren


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe Montag/Dienstag Pause gemacht, das reicht. Im Harz warens gesamt 350km und 8000hm


 
das ist ja mal ordentlich ...   

ich wollt mal schauen ob ich samstag oder sontag mal zeit finde um mit Maik zu fahren, ne Usedomtour

Bastorf war das letzte mal schön, aber auch nichts neues ...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2012)

Maik muss Sonntag arbeiten, siehe Facebook


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2012)

ik wees, habe gerade mit ihn telefoniert ...

denn 10uhr Fischerhafen ... 


achja, meine bremse hat net mehr so biß, kann ich da irgendwas auf die schnelle machen? neue Beläge sind bestellt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2012)

Was heisst Biss, Luft drin, oder nur Beläge runter?


----------



## MS1980 (25. Mai 2012)

sind wohl die beläge, waren verglast und teils rost-stellen,  habe sie denn abgerieben auf stein, seid dem ist die leistung net mehr so ...  kotzt mich auch voll an ...  die neuen kommen erst next Woche, hoffentlich ...

ob ich die mit schleifpapier nochmal behandel und die scheiben mit brennspiritus reinige,ist ja Alkohol ? bremsenreiniger habe ich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Mai 2012)

Bremse? Hersteller, Modell, Jahrgang...?!


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

Marta 2011 

Das Abschleifen könnte was bringen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (26. Mai 2012)

Druckpunkt ist okay? Ggf. entlüften
Hinter den Belägen auf den Kolben Mineralöl zu fühlen?

Sonst:
Scheibe saubermachen (Alkohol, Kaltreiniger, Bremsenreiniger...), Beläge und Scheibe kreisförmig leicht anschleifen...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

Ich habe zur Not noch einen Satz Performance-Beläge lagernd, wenns nix wird.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Mai 2012)

sie bremst jetzt bissl besser, aber immer noch nicht so wie einst, fühlt sich an als hätte ich ne 160er vorne und keine 200er

habe eben auch noch gemerkt das mein CL-Adapter vorne lose ist, verdammt

hat jemand nen BSA-innenlagerschlüssel zuhause, den er morgen mitbringen könnte, zum festziehen, die passen dafür hervorradend

der CL-Adapter sieht so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1016742


habe sowas zwar auch, aber nur in HH ...   heul


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

Ist das der Schlüssel, mit dem so ein XT Innenlager verschraubt wird? Bring ich mit.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Mai 2012)

für HollowtechII, genau. danke steffen

ich bin 10uhr am Fischereihafen


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du das Werkzeug brauchst, sei 9 Uhr am Damerower Weg, dort parke ich. Als Tourführer starte ich natürlich von Rostock aus.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Mai 2012)

ok, denn bin ich dort ...  bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (26. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> für HollowtechII, genau. danke steffen
> 
> ich bin 10uhr am Fischereihafen



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4650/centerlock-adapter.html?gclid=CJTl7b6tnrACFYJBzQodUS34Wg 

sowas? dann ihr braucht Kassettennuss


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4650/centerlock-adapter.html?gclid=CJTl7b6tnrACFYJBzQodUS34Wg
> 
> sowas? dann ihr braucht Kassettennuss



Fast richtig. Bei Adaptern für Steckachs-Naben brauchts den Innenlager-Schlüssel


----------



## MS1980 (26. Mai 2012)

@Skinny: ist der hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a28878/6-loch-adapter-15mm-i-s.html

dafür brauchst nen Innenlager-schlüssel für Hollowtech II 


@Tiger: die straße denn hinter der Jet links rein, wenn ich von der City komme 
, oder rechts? 
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...tlif133805911434910&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2012)

Rechts rein, der letzte Abzweig vor der Kreuzung, also gegenüber vom Fussball Platz. Fahr durch bis zum Ende, dort kann man gut parken. Das kurze Stück zwischen Satower Str und Rennbahnallee ist es.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2012)

Und es wurde in jeder Hinsicht eine Hammer-Tour. 96km mit 1333hm Aufstieg. Bestes Wetter, nette Mitahrer, super Trails, besser gehts nicht. Respekt an die beiden Neulinge, die die Tour bestens gemeistert haben


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (27. Mai 2012)

ihr müsst mehr Bilder reinstellen, evtl. Trau ich mich dann auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (28. Mai 2012)

Nich schlecht! Hoffe mal, dass ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei sein kann..


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

kann mir Steffen nur anschließen, obwohl ich gestern echt zu kämpfen hatte, lag aber wohl daran das ich net ausgeschlafen konnte ...  

lecker Pasta Teller gabts auch und im Quellental noch fix nen Schwarzwaldbecher ...  somit war die Motivation nochmal bissl gestiegen ...


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

hier mal ne Tour von meine Hausrevier:

http://www.gobreadcrumbs.com/user/k...n/2012-05-26-harburger-berge-1800hm-tagestour

hatte auch schon mal überlegt ne Tagestour dort zu starten, vielleicht schaffe ich mir doch noch nen GPS an, denn kann ich ja die Tour abfahren ...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

Sag Die Tour demnäxt einfach mal an, wir sind dann da 

Für kommenden Sonntag steht eine Tour in Schwerin an.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

hast du die hm der Tour gesehen, sowas schaffe ich noch net, das ist hier anstrengender als die bastorf Runde ... 

vielleicht mal next Jahr wenn ich mehr zeit finde zum fahren, ich kenne mich dort immer noch net so gut aus, und nen gps ist auch noch nicht vorhanden ...

soll sich ja auch lohnen für euch, nur 5std fahren ist schwachsinn, um dafür 200km weit zu fahren ...



achja, hat net irgendwer bilder gemacht?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

Die Hamburger wollten sogar die 2000hm knacken. Beim näxten Versuch bin ich dabei. Das wird ne nette Herausforderung


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

ja genau, haben sie aber nicht, das ist der track davon ...   

da hast dir ja was vorgenommen, aber vielleicht würde ich denn auch mitmachen, und Maik vielleicht ja auch  ...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mein Maximum lange nicht ausgelotet, das wird ne gute Gelegenheit


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

irgendwie sind wir krank ...  kurbeln bis gekotzt wird ... lach


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> irgendwie sind wir krank ...  kurbeln bis gekotzt wird ... lach



Aber hinterher fühlt man sich super, wenn das Ziel erreicht, und die Schmerzen am abklingen sind ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (29. Mai 2012)

Hä? Schmerzen, Kotzen? Ihr macht was falsch. 

Zurück zum Thema!
Touraufruf:
Wer Lust hat: Sonntag 03.Mai 2012, 09:30Uhr, Treff ist dieses Mal in Schwerin am Margaretenhof.

Letztes Mal haben wir am Schweriner See abgebrochen, da machen wir weiter. Es wird flach aber weit ... vielleicht hat es bis dahin geregnet, dann auch matschig.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2012)

Dabei ;-)


----------



## davelon83 (30. Mai 2012)

Klingt super! Habt ihr ein paar kurze Infos zur Strecke? Länge etc., so ungefähr?!


----------



## zarea (30. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin letzte Woche die Schweriner-Seen-Runde gefahren. 100km sumpfige  Wege, knifflige Pfade, idyllische Gegend aber Berge hab ich allerdings nicht  gefunden.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht kann man noch in Müß ein Eis essen....


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2012)

Wer fährt wo mit?

Ich fahre ab Güstrow über Sternberg nach Schwerin und kann 3-4 Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## davelon83 (30. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei! Komme von Rostock. Falls jemand von HRO mit dem Auto fährt und noch Platz hat, würde ich gerne mitfahren!


----------



## MS1980 (30. Mai 2012)

von HRO fährt meist keiner, der Tiger spielt sonst immer Chauffeur ...


----------



## davelon83 (30. Mai 2012)

hmm na dann sieht es wohl so aus, dass ich mir nen MV-Ticket kaufen werde!


----------



## Obotrit (30. Mai 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Hä? Schmerzen, Kotzen? Ihr macht was falsch.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema!
> Touraufruf:
> ...



P.S. 3. Mai war schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (30. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand die MC Rennstrecke zwischen Wilsen und Konow? Hab sie mir angeschaut. Wäre was für unsere DH Freunde. Konnte wegen MotoCrosser leider nicht befahren. Abstecher vom Wohld aus möglich.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich kenn die Strecke, bin mal mit Lory dort gewesen. Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Lory (30. Mai 2012)

> Klingt super! Habt ihr ein paar kurze Infos zur Strecke? Länge etc., so ungefähr?!


Würd mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## MarNe (30. Mai 2012)

Schön, Schwerin, mal was neues - bin auch dabei.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Kann mir jemand zeigen wie mann einspeicht?


----------



## zarea (30. Mai 2012)

Lory schrieb:


> davelon83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klingt super! Habt ihr ein paar kurze Infos zur Strecke? Länge etc., so ungefähr?!
> ...


Gefahren wird um den Schweriner See, mit Abstecher um den Pinnower See, das sind über 90km. Steffen wünscht sich noch den Neumühler See, wenn alle Lust haben, kommt der noch oben drauf.
Streckenprofil ist eher flach, oftmals auf Wasserspiegelhöhe, also wird es matschig. Es gibt auch kleinere Steigungen oder Treppen.

Es geht über den ein oder anderen Zeltplatz, da gibt es dann auch immer einen Imbiss. Und in Müß gibts Eis. 

Noch Fragen?

Ach ja, noch zum Thermin:
kommender Sonntag. (Es war schon spät)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (30. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Kann mir jemand zeigen wie mann einspeicht?



Moin,
klingt so als wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast.
Grundlegend würd ich noch die Unterteilung zwischen Einspeichen und Zentrieren machen.
Um einen Überblick in Sachen Einspeichen zu erhalten, einmal das lesen.
Und um dann später zum Zentrieren das lesen.

Viel Spass


@Sonntagsfahrer



			
				zarea schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?


Nöö

Würde wohl mit dabei sein.



			
				MarNe schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, Schwerin, mal was neues - bin auch dabei.





			
				davelon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei! Komme von Rostock. Falls jemand von HRO mit dem Auto fährt und noch Platz hat, würde ich gerne mitfahren!


Ihr beide, rein in meine Karre und ab dafür 
Treffpunkt: Edeka Nobelstrasse Ecke Tychsenstrasse
Zeit: 8.00 Uhr

Greetz


----------



## davelon83 (31. Mai 2012)

Super! Danke!


----------



## davelon83 (31. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kann mir jemand zeigen wie mann einspeicht?



Wie bereits gesagt wurde.. ich würde auch zwischen einspeichen und zentrieren unterscheiden, wobei ich meine Räder dann lieber im Fahrradladen zentrieren lasse!
Hier die Anleitung, die ich sehr gut finde:http://sheldonbrown.com/german/wheelbuilding.html


----------



## MS1980 (31. Mai 2012)

selber einspeichen als Leihe ist echt ne drecksarbeit, habe das 1x versucht und das so derbe vermasselt, ich würds lieber machen lassen, soviel kostet das ja auch net ...

mal fix ne felge bissl auswuchten das geht noch einigermaßen, obwohl de da auch pech haben kannst, denn hast die 8 zwar raus, dafür nen Höhenschlag ...


----------



## skinny63 (31. Mai 2012)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> Würde wohl mit dabei sein.
> 
> Ihr beide, rein in meine Karre und ab dafür
> ...



Da werde ich mich zu 90% dranhängen. Dann wäre auch noch 1 Sitzplatz und einer für das bike


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Mai 2012)

oh, scheint ja wieder ne schöne Gruppe zu werden ich werde heute abend nochmal schauen was mein Diensrplan so sagt hmm und wäre es nicht soooo weit weg

mfg


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Mai 2012)

bin auch dabei darf ich den letzten Sitzplatz belegen


----------



## Lory (31. Mai 2012)

Also biste zu 90% dabei. Hihi


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (31. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen 3x9 Down-Swing Umwerfer Als Top-Pull bzw.  Dual-Pull über?
Und vielleicht noch einen Octalink und Vierkantinnenlagerschlüssel den ich mir für ein paar Tage ausborgen könnte?


----------



## MarNe (31. Mai 2012)

Lory schrieb:


> Ihr beide, rein in meine Karre und ab dafür
> Treffpunkt: Edeka Nobelstrasse Ecke Tychsenstrasse
> Zeit: 8.00 Uhr
> 
> Greetz


 
Na, das ja was!  Danke schön!

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (31. Mai 2012)

"RaceFace" empfiehlt den Kurzentschlossenen oder denen, die es noch nicht wussten:

keine 1800 Höhenmeter, keine 91,38Km Strecke, keine 7902 Kalorientorte-
dafür 5 Runden Vollgas-Raceaction im Pulk auf der "Langen Straße"!
Der schnellste gewinnt- Pausen könnten den Sieg gefährden...

Ill3gal StreetRace, today 22.15Uhr Neuer Markt/Lange Straße
Join us!


----------



## Xaser87 (2. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand noch ein Platz für morgen frei?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2012)

Jo ich, müsstest aber nach Gü kommen


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juni 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein Platz für morgen frei?



nicht paniken, kommst bei mir mit, werde morgen auch 8 uhr an der Kreuzung Nobelstraße sein, vielleicht schaffst du es auch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2012)

hi,

 wünsche euch viel spaß aber einer muß ja arbeiten

gruss


----------



## davelon83 (2. Juni 2012)

ich habe mal noch was in eigener Sache. Ich habe von einem alten Freund ein Giant Cadex CFM-3 geschenkt bekommen. Da das Rad nicht mehr im Originalzustand war, habe ich es auseinander gebaut.

Hat einer von euch Interesse an dem Rahmen? 

Maße und Gewicht kann ich Montag posten. Der Rahmen ist momentan noch beim Fahrradladen, da ich das Innenlager nicht rausbekommen habe!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2012)

davelon83 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Interesse an dem Rahmen?



ja, ist die originale Starrgabel dabei? Fotos?


----------



## davelon83 (2. Juni 2012)

Die originale Starrgabel ist dabei! Fotos kann ich dir wie gesagt erst am Montag schicken!
Können ja morgen nochmal drüber quatschen


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (2. Juni 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> nicht paniken, kommst bei mir mit, werde morgen auch 8 uhr an der Kreuzung Nobelstraße sein, vielleicht schaffst du es auch



Ok bin da


----------



## davelon83 (2. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geht klar.



jut


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2012)

Nils, coole Runde haste da rausgesucht. Ich hatte am Ende 108,5km und knapp 800hm auf der Uhr, hat vollkommen gereicht. Danke führts führen, und fürs fertigmachen am letzten See 

Auch Gruss an den etwas rad-losen Crosser-Freund am Neumühler


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Juni 2012)

hmm, scheint ja sehr schön gewesen zu sein gibts denn noch ne paar Bilder???

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2012)

Ja war es. Einige Stellen waren durchaus anspruchsvoll. Insgesamt echt nett.


----------



## zarea (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bin auch Zuhause angekommen.
bei mir kommen denn noch mal 15km drauf. Alder brennen mir die Oberschenkel.

Mir hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht. Danke, dass ihr da gewesen seid.

Ach ja: Noch einen Gruß an den "Radlosen Crosserfahrer" fürs zuvorkommende Platz machen.  (Ohne Helm siehste anders aus.) 

Hier noch ein Foto vom Schluss, als mir die Luft aus ging (und ich Reifen pumpen musste.):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (4. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Auch Gruss an den etwas rad-losen Crosser-Freund am Neumühler


 
Gruß zurück. War auf Schatzsuche (neudeutsch: Geocaching) mit der Familie.


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Juni 2012)

Die Stecke war genau richtig und spassig zugleich. Sie hatte schöne Stücke - würd sie gern nochmal fahren. Hat jemand die gps Daten von der Tour?


----------



## davelon83 (4. Juni 2012)

ja die Tour war gestern sehr schön. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch 
außerdem habe ich gestern gemerkt, das ich mit meinem Hardtail stellenweise doch echt Probleme hatte! 
Ich könnte günstig an einen Scott G-Zero FX2 Fully Rahmen kommen und wollte mal fragen, was ihr davon haltet?!
Wäre über Beiträge sehr dankbar!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2012)

Das Scott bricht gerne an der Schwinge. Schau es Dir genau an. Ansonsten ein brauchbarer Rahmen.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juni 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, scheint ja sehr schön gewesen zu sein gibts denn noch ne paar Bilder???
> 
> gruss



gerne:


 

 

 


 

 




 

 



mir hat es auch gut gepasst, schöne "technische" Abschnitte dabei


----------



## goegolo (4. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wie einige wahrscheinlich schon gehört haben findet am 17. Juni in Neubrandenburg der zweite Lauf des Bergamont Downhill Cups statt






. 

Ich habe gestern dem Bikepark der DirtForce einen Kurzbesuch abgestattet und einen kleinen Streckenreview verfasst. Da liegen Welten zwischen der alten und der neuen Strecke!!!


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin,

die Schweriner Tour war für mich leider zu früh.
Einige Impressionen von der Algarve.Haben einen schönen Trail entlang der Küste(runter vom Seezeichen Lagos)gefunden und die 80 km zwischen Lagos und Westpoint hinter Sagres, natürlich mit Rad(Trek Hardteils) erledigt.
Auswahl Bilder auf meinem Album


*Sonntag?!Mal normal Whold?*


----------



## skinny63 (5. Juni 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> *Sonntag?!Mal normal Whold?*



ich bin raus, zurück in 4 Wochen


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich nicht vorhin was geschrieben? Sonntag erweiterte Basdorf-Runde, die 1500hm wollen geknackt werden


----------



## zarea (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin raus.
Hab keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (6. Juni 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ich bin raus, zurück in 4 Wochen


 
@skinny gute Erholung
@tiger dabei am Sonntag, bitte ans Gummiband fürs Abschleppen denken


----------



## MS1980 (6. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag erweiterte Basdorf-Runde, die 1500hm wollen geknackt werden


 
Aua ha ...jetzt willst es wissen, wa? oder soll's nen warm up sein für die Harburger Berge ...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juni 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Aua ha ...jetzt willst es wissen, wa? oder soll's nen warm up sein für die Harburger Berge ...



Irgendwo muss ja ne Herausforderung sein ne. Die 1333hm sind wir ja nu schon paar mal gefahren. Bissl was muss da noch gehen.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Juni 2012)

für mich waren's die ersten 1333hm ...  mal schauen wann ich mich steigere ...  

euch jedenfalls viel spaß ...   bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour ...


achja, wie machen sich die neuen Pedalen?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Was is nu, muss ich den Aufruf mal wieder machen? Oder bequemt sich mal jemand anderes?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Juni 2012)

Es traut sich keiner


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Dann habt ihr halt Pech gehabt


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr halt Pech gehabt



ich hatte zugesagt und das Ganze als aktion so verstanden!

Fällt aus oder was?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Ich radle auf jeden Fall. Aber es könnte ruhig mal jemand anderes einen Aufruf machen und die Organisation übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Roland, 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof?


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Juni 2012)

jupp,wie PN.

wat sonst keiner,

nu kann ich endlich mal wieder.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Nagut, dann doch noch kurzfristig:

Touraufruf: 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof. Wir fahren (mal wieder  ) die Bastorf-Tour, diesmal mit dem Ziel, die 1500hm zu knacken. Hinweg wie gehabt, Rückweg inkl. Fahrenholzer Wald und Pölchower Wald. Ab Trotzenburg werden es sicher über 100km.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juni 2012)

ich drück euch für morgen die Daumen, das es mit den 1500hm klappt ...

wie ich Steffen kenne, werden die geknackt, komme was wolle ...   )


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Ma schaun ne. Es wird von meiner Seite aus keinen Abbruch der Tour geben


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juni 2012)

ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2012)

Und damit ihr wisst was euch morgen erwartet: es werden laut meinen Track 137km ab Trotzenburg 

Der Rückweg geht NICHT am Fischereihof vorbei, die von dort startenden müssen also von Rostock zurück


----------



## zarea (11. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... die Bastorf-Tour, diesmal mit dem Ziel, die 1500hm zu knacken. ...


Und?
geschafft?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juni 2012)

Nö, nur Seniteller-Runde. Der Heuschnupfen hat was gegen mich.


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Juni 2012)

war trotzdem ne geile Nummer! Alle Gebiete, die in der Umkreisung HRO,DBR einen Namen haben sind vermessen worden.Ca.60 km+800 hm.

Und der leckere Seniteller+Eis!Ein Genuss!

incl. des Aufräumens der verteilten Astgabeln, die künstl. wertvoll auf dem Wurzeltrail Gemarkung Hütter Whold Abfahrt platziert wurden.

An die "Astgabelverteiler":Wir werden dort immer wieder auftauchen"!Wo ist Euer Problem?


----------



## MarNe (12. Juni 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> war trotzdem ne geile Nummer! Alle Gebiete, die in der Umkreisung HRO,DBR einen Namen haben sind vermessen worden.Ca.60 km+800 hm.
> 
> Und der leckere Seniteller+Eis!Ein Genuss!
> 
> ...


 

Gefällt mir!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2012)

Nicht vergessen: morgen 18:00 Uhr Radhaus-Runde


----------



## MarNe (12. Juni 2012)

Spielt morgen nicht Deutschland - Niederlande?


----------



## davelon83 (12. Juni 2012)

Stimmt... also ich bin raus. Habe schon was anderes vor und außerdem muss ich noch meine neuen Laufräder einspeichen


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Spielt morgen nicht Deutschland - Niederlande?



Bis dahin sind wir zurück


----------



## skinny63 (12. Juni 2012)

kurze Rückmeldung aus Südtirol,

Ihr habt das bessere Wetter, noch

Tour gibt es trotzdem, heute Erdpyramiden



 

 




 



bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2012)

die ersten 3 bilder sehen lustig aus, wie geht sowas?

und weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Trails dort, und besseres Wetter natürlich ...


----------



## skinny63 (12. Juni 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die ersten 3 bilder sehen lustig aus, wie geht sowas?
> 
> und weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Trails dort, und besseres Wetter natürlich ...



guckst du hier: http://www.bruneck.com/deutsch/sehenswuerdigkeiten/erdpyramiden/index.html

und das andere wird (ab morgen); Trails passen auch so schon


----------



## pseikow (13. Juni 2012)

*TOURAUFRUUUUUUUUF *

Samstag geht es für ne ausgibige Tour in den Wohld. Um 10 am Rathaus, Neuer Markt, Rostock.


----------



## pseikow (13. Juni 2012)

Außerdem, hier ein Video vom letzten STREETRACE:


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Schöne Runde heute. Wir sind zu fünft die Wohld-Runde ab Radhaus gefahren. 35km mit 21er Schnitt am Ende ;-)


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Juni 2012)

pseikow schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUUUUUUUUF *
> 
> Samstag geht es für ne ausgibige Tour in den Wohld. Um 10 am Rathaus, Neuer Markt, Rostock.


 
Leider bin ich raus, schliesse meine Vorbereitung Albextrem am WE mit Rennradtour nach und von Schwerin ab.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ipousjlbighviuii

Viel Spass


----------



## MS1980 (14. Juni 2012)

da hast dir ja was vorgenommen Roland, viel spaß ...


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Juni 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich raus, schliesse meine Vorbereitung Albextrem am WE mit Rennradtour nach und von Schwerin ab.



Da hätten wir Dich am vergangenen Samstag abholen können- sind ne 300er Runde um Schwerin gefahren und dabei an Rostock vorbeigekommen (waren mit nem 30er Schnitt von 1430 bis 0200 unterwegs)-Fussball sei Dank bei fast leeren Straßen.

http://http://www.bikemap.net/route/1618018#lat=53.714766902152&lng=11.44268&zoom=9&maptype=ts_terrain

Alex


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Fahrergemeinde. Fährt hier eigentlich einer von euch eine Rohloffnabe in seinem Mtb? Würde mir das System gerne mal angucken und schaun, wie sich der Hinterbau, mit der doch recht schweren Nabe anfühlt.

Würde mich über Feedback freuen!

Grüße vom Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mal eine Rohloff, und es fühlt sich ******** an mit 2.5 kg Übergewicht an der Hinterachse. Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

2,5 kg?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Jo 2,5 kg mehr als Singlespeed


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo 2,5 kg mehr als Singlespeed



Boah, du Vogel!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Na es sind trotzdem 2kg mehr als mit Kettenschaltung. Das willst Du nicht.

Radeln lieber mal wieder mit uns, und bau weniger


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Juni 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Würde mir das System gerne mal angucken und schaun, wie sich der Hinterbau, mit der doch recht schweren Nabe anfühlt.
> 
> Würde mich über Feedback freuen!



Ich hatte mir im vorigen Jahr einen Crosser mit Rennlenker und Alfine aufgebaut und das Rad knapp ein Jahr lang gefahren. Die schon erwähnte hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung, die systembedingt bei der Rohloff ähnlich sein dürfte, hat mir nicht so zugesagt, beim Fahren ist das schon deutlich zu merken. Ansonsten soll die Rohloff ganz nett sein, kommt aber sehr auf den Einsatzzweck an. Vielleicht ist die Alfine eine Alternative, die 8Gang ist recht günstig "zum Probieren", die 11Gang kommt der Rohloff recht nahe und soll's demnächst auch als Elektro-Variante (Bedienung über Taster) geben.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Die Alfine ist nicht nur wesentlich billiger, sondern offensichtlich auch wesentlich leichter:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4089/shimano-nabenschaltungen-alfine-sg-s501


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Juni 2012)

?? Angeblich ist die Rohloff leichter klickerdiklack, wahrscheinlich ist es davon abhängig WER wiegt.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, das die Rohloff 2.7kg wiegt. Da lag ich wohl falsch.

Hier ein Gewichtsvergleich Alfine 11 vs. Rohloff:

http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/systemvergleich.php

Ich möchte beides nicht haben. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ?? Angeblich ist die Rohloff leichter klickerdiklack, wahrscheinlich ist es davon abhängig WER wiegt.



Hm...

http://r2-bike.com/Rohloff-Speedhub-500-14-Getriebenabe


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Juni 2012)

Fürs Trekking-/Stadtrad m.M. die erste Wahl, für den sportlichen Einsatz wegen des Gewichtes und/oder des Schaltens unter Last eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## zarea (24. Juni 2012)

War ja heute ganz schön verregnet.
Nächsten Sonntag soll es ja besser werden, gibt es da wieder ne Runde?
Ich wäre ja für die kleine Wohld-Runde damit wir rechtzeitig zurück sind, wenn die Spanier gegen Italien spielen.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2012)

Lässt sich bestimmt einrichten ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2012)

Leute, ich würde gerne Ende August nochmal ein Harz WE organisieren. Unterkunft direkt am Achtermann, maximal 6 Leute. Dort ist eine kleine Hütte, zwei 3er Zimmer, Selbstversorgung, und saubillig. Zeitplan Freitag bis Sonntag, Freitag evtl. kleine Tour am Abend, Samstags ganztägig Trailsurfen bis die Waden brennen, und Sonntag nochmal bis Nachmittags, so das wir zur Schlafenszeit rechtzeitig zurück in der Heimat sind. Besteht Interesse? Drei Leute plus Bikes würden bei mir Platz finden.


----------



## MS1980 (25. Juni 2012)

das hört sich gut an, werde mal mit meiner Frau reden ...


was ist eigentlich los bei euch, fährt keiner mehr touren? ist so ruhig hier ... ;-)


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Rückmeldung vom Albextrem 2012!

Die 210 km Runde war schon ein harter Kanten!

Diese Woche etwas Regeneration, Sonntag wär ich mit von der Partie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. Juni 2012)

von mir nen dicken Respekt dafür Roland ...  

das ganze an 1Tag ...  echt verrückt ...


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leute, ich würde gerne Ende August nochmal ein Harz WE organisieren. Unterkunft direkt am Achtermann, maximal 6 Leute. Dort ist eine kleine Hütte, zwei 3er Zimmer, Selbstversorgung, und saubillig. Zeitplan Freitag bis Sonntag, Freitag evtl. kleine Tour am Abend, Samstags ganztägig Trailsurfen bis die Waden brennen, und Sonntag nochmal bis Nachmittags, so das wir zur Schlafenszeit rechtzeitig zurück in der Heimat sind. Besteht Interesse? Drei Leute plus Bikes würden bei mir Platz finden.



wann genau? fahre vom 27.-31.08. nach thüringen zum biken...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2012)

Tendenziell 13.-15.8., den genauen Termin sag ich noch.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juni 2012)

ok, wäre eine gute vorbereitung für meinen urlaub


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2012)

Biste sicher das Du wirklich mit willst? Wir fahren kein Training auf Waldautobahnen, sondern wollen Spass haben auf teils heftig verblockten und verwurzelten Trails, also alles wo ein Fully angebracht ist.


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juni 2012)

also mit dem cannondale komm ich überall lang, hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme. ausserdem wird das force ende juli fertiggestellt


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2012)

Na denn gib Gas mim Force


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## goegolo (26. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Biste sicher das Du wirklich mit willst? Wir fahren kein Training auf Waldautobahnen, sondern wollen Spass haben auf teils heftig verblockten und verwurzelten Trails, also alles wo ein Fully angebracht ist.



Fahrtechnik schlägt Technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tendenziell 13.-15.8., den genauen Termin sag ich noch.



24.-26.8., hab mich im Monat geirrt 

Rene, da kannste gleich ausm Harz weiterfahren mach Thüringen


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juni 2012)

das wird nix. muss erst nach hause meinen bruder abholen


----------



## moddererpel (27. Juni 2012)

Hej, kann man sich im Harz bei euch mit einklinken? Wäre mit Womo in der Gegend.

Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2012)

Sollte machbar sein. Lies einfach hier mit.

Ich für dieses WE übrigens aus. Bin in Berlin, neues Plastik-Spielzeug probefahren und evtl. bestellen wenns passt ;-)

Einmal Storck Riesen bitte, Frau Lange


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Anfang der Woche war mal die Frage da ob noch gefahren wird!

Würde dann mal einen *Touraufruf für morgen, Sonntag 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer* machen.

Mein Vorschlag:Hütten/Whold/Kellerswald usw.
und bitte ganz easy komm grad aus der Regeneration,also die ganze Woche kein Rad angefasst sondern nur Kcal zugeführt.

Meine Bitte um Unterstützung durch die "fähigenTourguides"(also einer sollte nen Navisicherer dabei haben)
je nach dem, wie der Eine oder Andere verfügbar ist.


----------



## Xaser87 (30. Juni 2012)

Kann leider erst ab 13:30 wenn das nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Juni 2012)

Da es ja bis jetzt keine positiven Meldungen gab, hab ich mir nun was anderes vorgenommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2012)

Die Navi-Leute sind alle unterwegs


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. Juni 2012)

mach doch einfach frei Schnauze


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. Juni 2012)

jo,

1330 wär mir auch zu spät.

vieleicht sieht man sich dann unterwegs.

nächstes WE krieg ich nix hin.


----------



## Cad2 (1. Juli 2012)

Zu spät gelesen... 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012



Sehr schön  Kommendes Jahr will ich sowas auch fahren. Noch fehlt mir das passende Rad 

An der Mühle in Kuchelmiss hätte wir uns fast über den Weg fahren können, wir waren am gleichen Tag in der Gegend.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Kommendes Jahr will ich sowas auch fahren. Noch fehlt mir das passende Rad
> 
> An der Mühle in Kuchelmiss hätte wir uns fast über den Weg fahren können, wir waren am gleichen Tag in der Gegend.



Danke!

Dann kennst Du sicher auch die Gegend um das Warnowtal?  

Was denkst Du denn, was für eine Rad Du für so eine Tour brauchst?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2012)

Ich baue im näxten Winter ein Niner Air 9 Carbon, starr, mit dicken 2.25er Reifen, mit Schaltung und dank Exzenter-Tretlager mit Option auf Singlespeed ;-)





Die GST habe ich langfristig auch auf dem Plan, und die will ich auch damit fahren.

Ob wir im Warnowtal waren kann ich Dir garnicht mal sagen. Ich bin nur mitgefahren ;-)
Aber im Nebeltal waren wir, ein kleines aber feines Stückchen Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Juli 2012)

Moin Steffen,

das sind ja wieder jede Menge Aufbauprojekte.War nicht auch von einem neuen Renn.. die Rede?
Viel Spass in den nächsten Wochen im Whold oder der Güstrower Umgebung, melde mich ab zum Südtiroler 2 Wocheneinsatz rund um Bruneck.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2012)

Roland, das neue Rennrad ist schon da und wird fleissig gefahren:





Gestern 51.5km 31.0 Schnitt
Heute 70km 30.0 Schnitt

Muss mich erstmal wieder ans Rennrad fahren gewöhnen


----------



## Cad2 (11. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gestern 51.5km 31.0 Schnitt
> Heute 70km 30.0 Schnitt



und das alles OHNE pedale


----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2012)

******* das sieht ja geil aus ...

was ist das da im Tretlagerbereich, hast du ne elektronische Schaltung?


hattest du nicht nen Intense hard Eddy im Visier?


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Juli 2012)

voller Respekt!!

Ein geiles Teil+Di2, aber man die Kohle,egal Radfahren ist halt auch emotionale Materialfreude! Müssen wir im August mal gemeinsam bei ne Tour begutachten, vieleicht kommt Andreas mit

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, weshalb es so ruhig um Dich wurde. Nun ists klar.Hab heute meine Alufeile zum Radhaus zur obligat. Durchsicht.Ein wenig Tretlagerknarzen beim Alpextrem. Dann kommts mit nach Südtirol.
22.7. Radtag am Timmelsjoch
24.7.(Ehrentag) 48 Kehren... in der früh von Prad am st...,wenn dat mal gut geht


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> und das alles OHNE pedale



Harharhar. Das Foto is noch das von eBay. Es lief mir dort über den Weg, in echt guter Ausstattung, neu und zu sehr guten Kurs, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen ;-)

Bei Gelegenheiten kommen bessere Fotos.



MS1980 schrieb:


> ******* das sieht ja geil aus ...
> 
> was ist das da im Tretlagerbereich, hast du ne elektronische Schaltung?
> 
> ...



Ja das ist eine elektronische Schaltung, die Ultegra DI2. Das Storck Scenton ist eines der ersten Räder, die konsequent dafür entwickelt wurden. Es gibt keine Anschläge für herkömmliche Schaltzüge mehr. Gewicht müsste theoretisch unter 7kg liegen, das muss ich aber noch überprüfen ;-)

Das Hard Eddy hatte ich im Visier, aber das Niner ist in Details besser, aber dank Beziehungen nicht teurer. Ausserdem hab ich schon ein Intense ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (11. Juli 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> voller Respekt!!
> 
> Vieleicht kommt Andreas mit
> 
> ...



Das kann gut passieren.... Mit mitkommen

Euch erst mal viel Spaß in Südtirol .... Tolle Strecken habt ihr ausgesucht 

Falls du noch MTB Tracks brauchst, melde dich bitte


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Juli 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Das kann gut passieren.... Mit mitkommen
> 
> Euch erst mal viel Spaß in Südtirol .... Tolle Strecken habt ihr ausgesucht
> 
> Falls du noch MTB Tracks brauchst, melde dich bitte


 

Moin,

hoffe Dein Urlaub war gut!Jo Samstag nach München, Mo weiter nach Bruneck, auch Bergpyramiden und div. Wanderungen in die Puster/Antholzer usw Täler geplant.

Meld mich wegen den MB Touren eventuell Nach Sölden und Prad werden wir früh starten!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juli 2012)

hallo,

was liegt denn bei euch so am Sonntag den 22.7. so an????

Macht einer ne längere Tour???

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2012)

Bestimmt, und bestimmt auf 23mm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juli 2012)

ach ne RR-Runde...und das im Sommer


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2012)

Sachtmal, will im August überhaupt jemand mit zum Harz-WE? 24.-26. August.

Nochmal melden bitte, es sind dabei Lory und ich, 4 Plätze wären noch frei.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## halbrechts2 (13. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sachtmal, will im August überhaupt jemand mit zum Harz-WE? 24.-26. August.
> 
> Nochmal melden bitte, es sind dabei Lory und ich, 4 Plätze wären noch frei.


 
ich kann nicht!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> neues Riesenrad im Anmarsch:...



Das ist hier übrigens weder der Marktplatz, es ist nicht die Kaufberatung, noch ist es der Tech Talk. Hier geht es um Touren und so. Es wäre nett wenn auch Du Dich dran halten würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juli 2012)

hey Tiger,

sei mal nicht so streng


----------



## Obotrit (16. Juli 2012)

Moin Mädels, ich lebe noch und mir gehts gut. Vorraussichtlich komme ich erst wieder im Herbst mit. Ich saniere gerade mein Häuschen und imUrlaub war ich auch.
Radlersgrüße Obotrit


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2012)

Das wird aber Zeit. Du bist dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal mitgeradelt 

Im August ist bei mir wieder MTB-Zeit, dann gibts wieder Touraufrufe


----------



## Obotrit (16. Juli 2012)

das stimmt - ich werde versuchen mal wieder mitzukommen


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Juli 2012)

Was kostet der Trip in den Harz?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juli 2012)

Was läuft denn so die kommenden Tage?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir am Sonntag Schmalspur um die 150km. Für morgen sagt der Wetterbericht Regen und Gewitter voraus, Sonntags solls dann angenehmer werden.

Falls Rostocker mit wollen: ich fahre 8 Uhr in Gü los und könnte so 9:30 am Südstadtcenter sein.


----------



## Xaser87 (27. Juli 2012)

Rostocker: ja 
Schmalspur: nein


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (28. Juli 2012)

xaser87 schrieb:


> schmalspur: Nein



ahu!


----------



## Cad2 (3. August 2012)

Moin, heute Nachmittag jemand dabei wohld oder kösterbeck?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (3. August 2012)

jupp Interesse besteht... hängt nur noch von der Zeit ab!


----------



## Cad2 (3. August 2012)

Naja so ab 16/18uhr irgendwie 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## davelon83 (3. August 2012)

joar.. dann lieber eher an so Richtung 16 Uhr. Wir können ja noch ein bissl warten, vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit.
Achso: also ich wäre dann für den Wohld


----------



## Cad2 (3. August 2012)

Ich melde mich später nochmal,kann sein das ich doch nicht kann, sage aber spätestens bis 13uhr bescheid. Wohld klingt gut

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Cad2 (3. August 2012)

Sorry, bin heute doch nicht dabei. Muss arbeiten 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## davelon83 (3. August 2012)

ok alles klar... ist zwar schade, aber nicht zu ändern


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. August 2012)

Kösterbeck mach ich iwie fast j'den Tag, ist i'wie ein gutes Kurztraining


----------



## Xaser87 (5. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wie der Wohld aktuell aussieht?


----------



## MS1980 (5. August 2012)

sollen überall Bäume stehen und ab und an paar Wege ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (5. August 2012)

Dann nehm ic:-Dh doch lieber die Umgehungsstraße :-D


----------



## davelon83 (5. August 2012)

also ich war vorgestern im Wohld. Sieht soweit gut.. ist doch relativ trocken. Nur hier und da ein paar matschige Stellen.


----------



## Xaser87 (5. August 2012)

ok danke, dann kanns ja morgen doch in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## Cad2 (6. August 2012)

Der wohld ist wieder super befahrbar. War am Donnerstag da.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2012)

Prima Sache. Dann mach ich mal einen

*Touraufruf:*

Sonntag wird wieder Gelände gefahren, und zwar die volle Runde bis Bastorf.
Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof, dann die übliche Runde
Wohld-Kühlung-Bastorf mit allem was uns das Gelände zu bieten hat, sowohl hin,
als auch zurück. Ab Rostock über 90km / 1300hm. Evtl. baue ich einige zusätzliche
Anstiege ein, so das es durchaus auch 1500hm werden können. Ich hoffe ihr
kommt aus euren Löchern gekrochen, und seit zahlreich dabei. Hier tut sich ja
sonst garnix mehr


----------



## MarNe (6. August 2012)

Oh viel Spaß euch, ich bin raus, helfe beim Umzug. Außerdem muss dat Molli erst mal wieder flott gemacht werden. Der ist bei der EBM in Seiffen, am Sonntag bei einem der rasanten Abfahrten mit all dem Wurzelkram und Schottersteinen, der komplette Getränkehalter inklusive voller Trinkflasche und Kabelhalter weggefetzt. *flupp* weg war er... Meine schöne Bob-Shop Trinkflasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (6. August 2012)

Hast Du genug Asphalt gesehen? 
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag Zeit habe. Wenn ich Material bekomme, hab ich zu tun.


----------



## MS1980 (6. August 2012)

Material?  baust was auf Nils...?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2012)

Nein, nur Training fürs Harz-We. Nicht das ich bis dahin vergesse wie ein MTB funzt 



MS1980 schrieb:


> Material?  baust was auf Nils...?



Lass mich raten, Zaun, Terasse, Carport?


----------



## zarea (6. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Terrasse, ...


rüschtäääsch....


----------



## Cad2 (7. August 2012)

Is mir Sonntag zu weit mit aktueller Form. Werde selber ne runde drehen mit dem neuen Bike 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2012)

Ist das Force fertig? Dann wirst Du gefälligst am Startpunkt sein und wenigstens Wohld mit uns fahren. Das ist ein Befehl


----------



## MS1980 (7. August 2012)

hast fertig, denn schmeiß doch mal nen Bild rein ...   !!!


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. August 2012)

Moin,

ick plan das mal ein.

Dabei!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2012)

Prima, dann wirds ne gute Truppe.

Alle die sich nicht die volle Runde zutrauen, radeln einfach mit Navin ab Doberan den Ostseeküstenradweg zurück. So als Vorschlag.


----------



## Cad2 (7. August 2012)

Ja das Force ist fertig  bin erst einmal wohld damit gefahren. Wenn Wetter passt dann fahr ich halt mit soweit es geht

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ...Wenn Wetter passt dann fahr ich halt mit soweit es geht



Das wollte ich hören, prima 

Haste es schon gewogen?


----------



## Unplugged (7. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wohld-Kühlung-Bastorf mit allem was uns das Gelände zu bieten hat, sowohl hin, als auch zurück. Ab Rostock über 90km / 1300hm. Evtl. baue ich einige zusätzliche Anstiege ein, so das es durchaus auch 1500hm werden können



Moin, ich bin gebürtiger Wismaraner und hab hin und wieder auch mein Bike dabei, wenn ich in M/V bin. Wie kommt Ihr denn auf so viele Höhenmeter? Ich war auch schon viel an der Küste zwischen Wismar und Rostock unterwegs, aber wo sind denn da die Anstiege? Liegt das dann an meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnis? 
Würde mich jedenfalls gern mal anschließen, wenn es irgendwann mal zeitlich passt.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> ...mangelnden Ortskenntnis? ...



Genau 
An der Küste selbst gibts nix dolles, da machste zwischen Wismar und Rostock ja maximal 100hm. Die interessanten Sachen sind hinter der Küste. Schliess Dich einfach mal an. Tracks werden nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Cad2 (7. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Haste es schon gewogen?



hab ich noch nicht, muss aber noch mal zum bike market den umwerfer nachstellen lassen, dann kann ich gleich wiegen. sollten ca 12,5kg sein. +/- 200g


----------



## zarea (7. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ... +/- 200g


Für dieses Gewicht geben einige zig Euros aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2012)

Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, mein AM wiegt 11.3 kg ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (7. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Für dieses Gewicht geben einige zig Euros aus.


 
umsonst gibt it ja nix mehr ...  auch dein GT hat wat gekostet ...


oder nich ...


----------



## zarea (7. August 2012)

Ja, aber bei mir war der Kilopreis nicht gar so teuer.


----------



## Unplugged (7. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Genau
> An der Küste selbst gibts nix dolles, da machste zwischen Wismar und Rostock ja maximal 100hm. Die interessanten Sachen sind hinter der Küste. Schliess Dich einfach mal an. Tracks werden nicht veröffentlicht.



Cool, werde mich auf jeden Fall mal melden 
Besteht Eure Facebook- Truppe nur aus Rostockern und Anliegern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2012)

Die Gruppe besteht aus Mecklenburgern.


----------



## Cad2 (8. August 2012)

@tiger: dafür ist meins über die Hälfte günstiger. Ich wollte halt kein vermögen bezahlen und andere Bikes dafür opfern. Ich finde es ist trotzdem ein richtig gutes Bike geworden. Werdet ihr ja dann sehen  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (8. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> @tiger: dafür ist meins über die Hälfte günstiger. Ich wollte halt kein vermögen bezahlen und andere Bikes dafür opfern.


 

manchmal muß Mann kompromisse machen ...  

bikes kommen und gehen ...ähhh ...  Fahren davon ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2012)

Ich habe nur Bikes dafür geopfert, die durch das neue Bike überflüssig wurden (Sanction) oder es schon vorher waren (DHi und Marathon)


----------



## Cad2 (8. August 2012)

ja passt schob, das intense ist ja auch nett, hätte trotzdem nicht die Bikes geopfert.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (8. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ja passt schob, das intense ist ja auch nett, hätte trotzdem nicht die Bikes geopfert.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



da war wohl der GT-Anteil zu hoch.....

bei mir sieht es für Sonntag mittlerweile auch nach "mitfahren" aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (8. August 2012)

zu dumm das ich arbeiten muss. Es gibt so Momente .... da könnte man...


----------



## Unplugged (9. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Gruppe besteht aus Mecklenburgern.



Dann ist sie jetzt um ein Mitglied reicher


----------



## Cad2 (9. August 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Dann ist sie jetzt um ein Mitglied reicher



Sonntag dann auch dabei?


----------



## Unplugged (9. August 2012)

Nein, schaffe ich leider nicht  Samstag würde nur gehen...
Aber ich hole das nach!


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. August 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin gebürtiger Wismaraner und hab hin und wieder auch mein Bike dabei, wenn ich in M/V bin. Wie kommt Ihr denn auf so viele Höhenmeter? Ich war auch schon viel an der Küste zwischen Wismar und Rostock unterwegs, aber wo sind denn da die Anstiege? Liegt das dann an meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnis?
> Würde mich jedenfalls gern mal anschließen, wenn es irgendwann mal zeitlich passt.


 
gebürtige Wismaraner werden hier sehr gern mitgenommen(Erfahrung), und die hm sind da, garantiert! Einfach hier mitlesen und mitkommen!


----------



## Faltreifen (10. August 2012)

Wo ich hier mal wieder Wismar lese...  Ich bin eigentlich fast täglich entweder zum Technik und Ausdauertraining in Wismar im Köppernitztal oder in der Kühlung unterwegs. Wer lust hat mitzumachen, bitte einfach mal melden. 
Wieso gibts eigentlich kein Biker-smiley? So Feierabend!


----------



## Xaser87 (10. August 2012)

Wer hat im Wohld die Brücke abgerissen? mit anlauf könnte man drüber springen... nun stand ich da  aber seht Sonntag selbst


----------



## Cad2 (11. August 2012)

Wer fährt heute Nachmittag? 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## davelon83 (11. August 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Wer hat im Wohld die Brücke abgerissen? mit anlauf könnte man drüber springen... nun stand ich da  aber seht Sonntag selbst



wie jetzt schon wieder.. das hatte ich neulich auch schon mal. Aber beim letzten Mal, als ich gefahren bin stand sie noch..
ich glaub da hat einer Langeweile


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

Welche Brücke? Die über den schmalen Bach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (11. August 2012)

genau die


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. August 2012)

Wer brauch schon Brücken


----------



## MarNe (11. August 2012)

Die Brücke, die gerade erst neu gemacht wurde? Die steht doch noch, bin da gestern Abend doch rübergefahren.


----------



## MarNe (11. August 2012)

So wie es aussieht, kann ich morgen mitkommen.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. August 2012)

Die alte Holzbrücke beim kleinen Bach müsste das sein. Die haben dort den recht viel platt gemacht und den Rest in den runter geschoben. Naja mit Rad runter rutschen und wieder hoch ... weiter gehts. Ich zeig nachher mal auf der Karte wo das war.


----------



## Unplugged (11. August 2012)

Faltreifen schrieb:


> Wo ich hier mal wieder Wismar lese...  Ich bin eigentlich fast täglich entweder zum Technik und Ausdauertraining in Wismar im Köppernitztal oder in der Kühlung unterwegs. Wer lust hat mitzumachen, bitte einfach mal melden.
> Wieso gibts eigentlich kein Biker-smiley? So Feierabend!



Bin auch gleich im Köppernitztal unterwegs 
Nächstes Mal melde ich mich vorher!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kann ich morgen mitkommen.



Prima. Dann sei aber bitte pünktlich


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. August 2012)

für morgen ist das Motto ausgegeben:

"Sabine ist Spitze"

see you at Whold


----------



## Xaser87 (11. August 2012)

Dort müsste es gewesen sein. Mit Anlauf vom Berg und einer gebauten Rampe ist ein Sprung drüber vorstellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ... Mit Anlauf vom Berg und einer gebauten Rampe ist ein Sprung drüber vorstellbar



Das sagt genau der Richtige  
Mal guggn ob Du im Harz auch so mutig bist


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. August 2012)

Hat eig noch jemand nen Klapprad über?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

Ich hab ein günstiges Cube AMS 100 abzugeben


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. August 2012)

nee ich brauch ne klappschleuder für "schön" abende wie heute ;D


----------



## zarea (11. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kann ich morgen mitkommen.


Ach so? Na denn komme ich auch.  Bin dann so 09:15Uhr in HRO da.


----------



## MarNe (11. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Prima. Dann sei aber bitte pünktlich



Hä! Bin immer pünktlich. Ich setze mir eine Zeit und zu der bin ich dann auch da. 

@ Zarea: sei pünktlich! 

Bis morgen Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das sagt genau der Richtige


 
er sagte Vorstellbar ..., nicht das er's machen wolle/könne ...

euch aber viel Spaß, und bitte Info über das Vorstellbare Ergebnis...  

in diesem Sinne, Happy Trails morgen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hä! Bin immer pünktlich. Ich setze mir eine Zeit und zu der bin ich dann auch da.
> 
> @ Zarea: sei pünktlich!
> 
> Bis morgen Jungs!



Du bist immer pünktlich 10 Minuten nach dem Termin da gewesen


----------



## Cad2 (12. August 2012)

GEILE TOUR!!! war mal wieder genialm wetter hat gepasst und torte war auch lecker, durchgehalten hab ich auch, bin ja nicht so fit zurzeit. Hoffe denjenigen die mein neues bike gesehen haben hats gefallen. mir gefällts 
für die anderen hier noch bilder. in live sieht die farbe noch viel cooler aus, können die anderen glaube ich bezeugen


----------



## MS1980 (12. August 2012)

das sieht ganz ordentlich aus und schöne Teile verbaut ...

die X-King sind gut? hattest ordentlich Grip?


----------



## Cad2 (12. August 2012)

bis jetzt sind sie ganz ordentlich, etwas weniger seitenhalt in den kurven als der mountainking aber stört mich nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2012)

Schöne Tour bei Bombenwetter. Danke an alle die dabei waren 

Das Force ist super geworden. Auf den Fotos kommt das neongelb garnicht richtig rüber, real isses viel genialer.


----------



## zarea (12. August 2012)

Hi,
bin heile zu Hause angekommen, war eine schöne Tour, gut dass ich dabei war.

Hier die Startmannschaft:
Über die Disziplin müssen wir noch mal reden, Marne wollte sich nicht vom sonnen trennen, und "Mr.Specialized" konnte kaum noch an sich halten. Das muss sich ändern. 




Ach ja, das Force sah gut aus. Schöner Farbtupfer.


----------



## halbrechts2 (12. August 2012)

jo,

auch von mir wiedermal Dank an den/die Organizer.

Einfach immer wieder geil in Whold und Kühlung!

Der Eisbeutel am re Knie hilft. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## MarNe (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Tour und schön, dass wir so zahlreich waren. Wetter war herrlich und die Stimmung gut. Bezüglich des Tempos, das war okay. Für Euch , wer nicht mithalten kann, steigt halt vorher aus. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, mich zu verausgaben, auch an einem Sonntag Abend macht sich nicht's von allein, daheim. Okay, wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen, aber ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut, dass unsere letzten Touren, an denen ich mitfuhr, entspannter waren. Oder? 

Wünsche allen einen entspannten Montag.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2012)

Wir hatten gestern "Spass durch Schmerzen":





)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (13. August 2012)

sieht bei mir ähnlich aus...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. August 2012)

ach MarNe du mußt mal den Kopfschalter umlegen und dann Ketter rechts





(war natürlich nur ne Scherz,denn bei mir macht sich auch nichts von alleine)

Lg


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. August 2012)

Hmm, Schade - ich hatte nen Platten  
Nagut vielleicht ja nächstes mal


----------



## skinny63 (13. August 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Hmm, Schade - ich hatte nen Platten
> Nagut vielleicht ja nÃ¤chstes mal


Flickzeug@tankstelle ð


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Hmm, Schade - ich hatte nen Platten
> Nagut vielleicht ja nächstes mal



Wie oft hast Du nun schon bei einer geplanten Tour zugesagt, und bist dann nicht gekommen? Ich glaube es ist das dritte Mal


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Flickzeug@tankstelle ð



Das schlimme ist ja nur das ist so ein kleines Pissloch  das sieht man nicht und der Schlauch ist erst nach ner Stunde leer 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie oft hast Du nun schon bei einer geplanten Tour zugesagt, und bist dann nicht gekommen? Ich glaube es ist das dritte Mal



Und das nÃ¤chste Mal muss ich Kuchen ausgeben oder wie  

Nee mal im Ernst, 3 mal schon? - Oo nun steh ich schlecht da


----------



## MarNe (13. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern "Spass durch Schmerzen":
> 
> )



Oh ja, musste heute auf Arbeit extra'nen langärmliges Oberteil und lange Hose anziehen. Und heute Nacht haben die Brennnesselgeschädigten Hautpartien höllisch gejuckt. Und ich war vor 21:00 Uhr im Bett und bin sofort eingeschlafen, nicht mal Tatort konnte mich beeindrucken, dass hat schon was zu bedeuten.


----------



## zarea (13. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... "Spass durch Schmerzen":...


Meine Arme sehen aus, als hätte ich mit einer Katze gekämft. 




5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... ein kleines Pissloch  das sieht man nicht ...


Wie wäre es mit einem dritten Schlauch und den Defekten später pflicken?


Nachtrag: @ Marne:
Och du Arme.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. August 2012)

Hab mir heute nachm Arbeitsamt nen neuen Schlauch geholt - mittlerweile läuft alles wieder rund 

Der andere Schlauch ist mir erstmal egal, ich muss mir sowieso wieder nen Sammelsorium an Schläuchen zulegen - mann ich hab iwie noch 7 oder 8 26er Schläuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (13. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Nachtrag: @ Marne:
> Och du Arme.
> [/COLOR]



Och,  ich komme damit sehr gut klar, ist ja nun schon der dritte Sommer, bei dem ich auf zivilisierte kurze Hosen/Röcke und meistens auf Tops und andere kurze Sachen verzichte. 

Und sprich, soll ich dir am Samstag einen richtig guten Kaffee spendieren, damit du deinen Einsatz in einer der vielen Rostocker Einbahnstraßen verkraftest?  Hast ja einen gut bei mir.


----------



## Cad2 (14. August 2012)

Was geht dieses we? Seniorenteller runde?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2012)

Und nachm Seniteller geht die Tour richtig los? 

Nur Wohld is mir eigentlich bissl wenig. Ich werd evtl. Rennrad fahren, dann 200km Minimum.


----------



## Cad2 (14. August 2012)

Bin auch bereit für mehr

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (14. August 2012)

Steffen, dann fahr doch von Güstrow los. Es geht doch eher um die Geselligkeit. Jedenfalls ab und an. 
Oder musst mal andere Reifen auf ziehen, zB. dieser hier mit 1,6bar.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2012)

Das wäre eigentlich ne Idee. Also dann...

.... Touraufruf: Sonntag Seniteller-Runde. Start 10:00 an der Trotzenburg, oder 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof. Tour bis Kellerswald, dann Richtung Quellental zum Seniorenteller. 

Wer einen Frühstart möchte, darf gerne 8:00 Uhr mit mir in Güstrow starten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (14. August 2012)

Ich bin dann mal dabei. Is ja aber noch bissle hin bis sonntag

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (14. August 2012)

Och man, dieses Wochenende ist doof.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2012)

Ne Woche verschieben geht nicht. Da sind wir im Harz ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wäre eigentlich ne Idee. Also dann...
> 
> .... Touraufruf: Sonntag Seniteller-Runde. Start 10:00 an der Trotzenburg, oder 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof. Tour bis Kellerswald, dann Richtung Quellental zum Seniorenteller.
> 
> Wer einen Frühstart möchte, darf gerne 8:00 Uhr mit mir in Güstrow starten ;-)



dabei!


----------



## Xaser87 (14. August 2012)

Ich komm Sonntag ab Trotzenburg mit.


----------



## davelon83 (14. August 2012)

Ich bin leider wohl erstmal für eine Weile nicht mit dabei. Stecke grade mitten in den Prüfungen für mein Staatsexamen!
Falls ich aber doch Zeit finden sollte melde ich mich!


----------



## MS1980 (15. August 2012)

da bin ich auch mal wieder ... hier mal nen kurzer Bericht über unsere Usedom Runde

nachdem ich gegen 10uhr angekommen bin, sind wir auch sofort los, erst lockeres warm fahren in der gegend, denn hat er mir noch paar seiner Haustrails gezeigt und dieses einen dollen Abstieg und denn starken Anstieg, welchen ich nicht ganz bezwingen konnte, bevor es an die Küste ging durch sehr enge Wege mit viel gestrüp und sträucher ... da sich Maik dort aus kannte und nur nen 62cm Lenker hat.ist er da nur so durch gerauscht, meiner einer hatte aufgrund des 76cm Lenker da nicht das Glück, und hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen, weshalb Maik die kurzen Pausen nutzen konnte, um sich zu erholen 

als guter Guide, hat er sich nicht lumpen lassen und mir immer Tips gegeben wie ich gewisse Stellen meistern kann, " kann " war aber das richtige stichwort ... so wie hier:






erst ne schöne abfahrt, denn fast unten neben den weg fahren,(gleichzeitig hochschalten/stütze hoch) und denn mit "schmackes" dort rauf, wie Maik ...





er hat das locker geschaft, aber .... wat soll's (lag wohl an den schweren Space Reifen an der Hinterachse) ...

denn schön weiter an der Küste, bis dieses fiese Loch kam, man hätte auch fahren können, jedoch gehts gleich rechts so steil runter, das wir lieber abgestiegen sind ...






denn noch etliche solcher schmalen trails, mit auf und ab und linkes und rechts und wurzeln und Baumstumpfen, und denn gab es noch nen kurzen Stop, zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme, wo ich denn mal zusehen bin ...





und denn gings langsam weiter richtig Bansin, noch nen lecker Eisbecher und denn gegen halb 5 bin ich auch wieder los, und stand als krönung noch 20min, vor Wolgast weil die brücke oben war ... 

kurzes feedback: Maik hat nen schönen MTB Spielplatz der ordentlich was abverlangt, aber spaß macht, nen Guter Guide ist er auch und ich freu mich schon auf eine weitere Runde, denn mit anderen Reifen, langen Vorbau und schmalen Lenker ... 

achja, langes Shirt wäre auch gut gewesen, den würden die Arme nicht so jucken und bescheiden aussehen ...   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gestern bin ich nochmal mit nen Kumpel auf'm darß gewesen, ne ganz lockere Runde, da er nen Trekkingbike fährt,

wir sind von Ahrenshoop bis Prerow, denn Leuchtturm zum Strand bissl chillen und wieder zurück ... 
nachdem die Plattenwege ihn nen bissl Hände und Ar____probleme bereiteten, hat er mal ne Probefahrt mit meinen Bike gemacht, 

er war vom Komfort doch sehr überrascht ....


----------



## skinny63 (15. August 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mal wieder ... hier mal nen kurzer Bericht über unsere Usedom Runde



Schöner Bericht, den ich gut nachvollziehen kann

Wir werden dann wohl mal ne Herbstlaubtour ansetzen oder Maik?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Wir werden dann wohl mal ne Herbstlaubtour ansetzen oder Maik?



Gute Idee. Bitte nicht an der ersten drei September-Wochenenden


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. August 2012)

Usedom Tour? Bin dabei

Kann ich gleich nen Wochenende bei Verwandten buchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. August 2012)

Usedom Tour immer gerne 

bin wohl auch dabei...


----------



## Xaser87 (15. August 2012)

Das letzte September Wochenende würde Super passen


----------



## skinny63 (15. August 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Das letzte September Wochenende würde Super passen



Ich denke eher an Mitte Oktober 

September ist vollkommen verplant....


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. August 2012)

@skinny+Xaser aus heutiger Sicht gehen bei mir beide WE

@Xaser glaub ich hab Dich heut am Schutower Kreuz mit dem fahrradfahrenden Junior gesehen

Geiles Bild!Der Junior ist schon gut auf dem Rad unterwegs, Respekt!



Xaser87 schrieb:


> Das letzte September Wochenende würde Super passen





skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Mitte Oktober
> 
> September ist vollkommen verplant....


----------



## Obotrit (16. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wäre eigentlich ne Idee. Also dann...
> 
> .... Touraufruf: Sonntag Seniteller-Runde. Start 10:00 an der Trotzenburg, oder 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof. Tour bis Kellerswald, dann Richtung Quellental zum Seniorenteller.
> 
> Wer einen Frühstart möchte, darf gerne 8:00 Uhr mit mir in Güstrow starten ;-)



Dann schau ich mal ob ich das dann auch hinbekomme. Richtige Zusage gibbet dann am Samstag. Wäre also gern mal wieder dabei. Durch den Wohld schaffe ich es bestimmt noch. Melde mich dann für den letzten Startplatz an.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2012)

Startplätze sind unbegrenzt vorhanden, mach Dir keine Sorgen


----------



## Obotrit (16. August 2012)

Hab seit Anfang Juli nicht mehr aufm Bock gesessen. Ich hoffe ich komme bis zum Kellerswald ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2012)

Das packst Du schon. Der Seniteller ruft


----------



## Obotrit (16. August 2012)

... vieleicht brauch ich ne Juniortüte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (16. August 2012)

ich bin für dieses WE raus wegen "Rüsselseuche".

Viel Spass allen Teilnehmern



Obotrit schrieb:


> Dann schau ich mal ob ich das dann auch hinbekomme. Richtige Zusage gibbet dann am Samstag. Wäre also gern mal wieder dabei. Durch den Wohld schaffe ich es bestimmt noch. Melde mich dann für den letzten Startplatz an.


----------



## Cad2 (16. August 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> meiner einer hatte aufgrund des 76cm Lenker da nicht das Glück, und hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen



alter! 76cm breit? du fährst doch kein DH renner oder was???
wieso denn so breit? ist das komfortabel für dich?


----------



## Elfriede (16. August 2012)

Bei der Lenkerbreite kann man im Stand auf dem Rad prima das Gleichgewicht halten.


----------



## skinny63 (16. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bei der Lenkerbreite kann man im Stand auf dem Rad prima das Gleichgewicht halten.



Zitat aus der Filmgeschichte: "Nr.5 lebt!" 

2013 soll es ein Remake geben


----------



## Cad2 (16. August 2012)

Also ich fahre meistens mit dem Rad und bleibe nicht stehen  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2012)

Also ich bleibe gerne mal stehen ohne abzusteigen, trainiert das Gleichgewicht.
Aber mir reicht dazu ein 685er Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> alter! 76cm breit? du fährst doch kein DH renner oder was???
> wieso denn so breit? ist das komfortabel für dich?


 
so alt bin ich nun auch net ...  und neeee, is nen AM ...

ist der Syncros carbon von Steffen,der ist doch 76cm, oder irre ich mich?

Komfortabel ja, nur bissl grenzwertig wegen der breite, bin mal im Zaun hängen geblieben damit, das war echt übel wenn's denn plötzlich stark einseitig geht ... und in der City ist da auch immer lustig,zwischen den Leuten durch ...

sonst habe ich ja den Schmolke TLO Riser mit 68cm, der kommt denn nächstes Mal auch rauf, ebenso der leichte 100mm Vorbau, die Token Stütze und Supersonic Reifen, denn is mein Hobel auf Schlag nen Kilo leichter


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2012)

Der Synros von mir ist 71cm breit ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2012)

nur 3cm breiter als der schmolke, das fühlt sich aber nach mehr an, ich werd morgen mal messen ...


----------



## Cad2 (16. August 2012)

Ja also 76cm wären echt zu breit für ein AM. Fahre auch nur 71cm. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (16. August 2012)

76cm, 71cm - Wie wärs mit nem Buslenker?


----------



## Xaser87 (17. August 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> @Xaser glaub ich hab Dich heut am Schutower Kreuz mit dem fahrradfahrenden Junior gesehen
> 
> Geiles Bild!Der Junior ist schon gut auf dem Rad unterwegs, Respekt!



und denn hast du nicht mal rübergerufen. Du hast ihn noch nicht im Gelände gesehen. Dort an der Kreuzung musste er ja brav fahren und auf mich hören 

mal sehen am Samstag fahren wir mal 25km mal sehen wie er sich macht. Bei ner Runde Vorwedener Wald ist er ja schon beleidigt


----------



## MS1980 (17. August 2012)

heut nochmal nachgemessen, sind mit Griffen 72cm ... fühlt sich aber echt nach mehr an ... 

nen Bußlenker ist auch nicht das ware  ... obwohl mit Knauf ...


----------



## Elfriede (17. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Zitat aus der Filmgeschichte: "Nr.5 lebt!"
> 
> 2013 soll es ein Remake geben



Jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an. Es reicht schon, wenn Steffen meckert. Wollte ja letztens mit Steffen Rennrad fahren, da kam dann aber irgendwie ein 5er BMW dazwischen gerauscht.

Zitat aus der Filmgeschichte: "I'll be back."


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2012)

Ja ja, immer die BMW-Fahrer, da sieht man es wieder


----------



## Elfriede (17. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja ja, immer die BMW-Fahrer, da sieht man es wieder



Ne, immer diese Rentner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (17. August 2012)

jo auf der Kreuzung wars und er hat auf Dich gehört, das war zusehen!

cooler Helm, vom Junior!



Xaser87 schrieb:


> und denn hast du nicht mal rübergerufen. Du hast ihn noch nicht im Gelände gesehen. Dort an der Kreuzung musste er ja brav fahren und auf mich hören
> 
> mal sehen am Samstag fahren wir mal 25km mal sehen wie er sich macht. Bei ner Runde Vorwedener Wald ist er ja schon beleidigt


----------



## MatzeP (18. August 2012)

hallo leute,
ich bin neu hier in rostock (studiere seit kurzem hier) und kenne mich mountainbiketchnisch in der gegend noch gar nicht aus- kann man sich denn ohne weiteres einfach mal an einer eurer touren beteiligen?
viele grüße, matthias


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. August 2012)

moin Marko,

bau mal dein Ghost wieder leichter auf so reicht es auch für den Norden

gruss


----------



## davelon83 (18. August 2012)

Hallo MatzeP,

willkommen in MV 
ja klar kannst du dich hier an dern Touren beteiligen. Hier im Forum  werden immer Touraufrufe gestartet, an denen du natürlich teilnehmen  kannst!

guckst du!



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wäre eigentlich ne Idee. Also dann...
> 
> .... Touraufruf: Sonntag Seniteller-Runde. Start 10:00 an der Trotzenburg, oder 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof. Tour bis Kellerswald, dann Richtung Quellental zum Seniorenteller.
> 
> Wer einen Frühstart möchte, darf gerne 8:00 Uhr mit mir in Güstrow starten ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2012)

MatzeP schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich bin neu hier in rostock (studiere seit kurzem hier) und kenne mich mountainbiketchnisch in der gegend noch gar nicht aus- kann man sich denn ohne weiteres einfach mal an einer eurer touren beteiligen?
> viele grüße, matthias



Hallo Matthias, natürlich kannst Du einfach so mitradeln. ZB morgen 10:00 Uhr ab Trotzenburg. Die Strecke wird diesmal nicht lang, also perfekt für Neueinsteiger. Nimm genug zu trinken mit, und vergiss den Helm nicht ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2012)

Bin dann morgen auch dabei. @tiger: bitte an die DVD denken. Danke 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2012)

Geht klar 

Nehmt morgen genug zu trinken mit. Es soll sehr warm werden. Wir werden entsprechend locker fahren.


----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2012)

Heute war es gar nicht sooo warm im wohld. 
Mein neues schaltwerk ist grad gekommen  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2012)

Na denn bau ein. Bringt morgen Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2012)

Ich bin kein Künstler im schaltwerk einstellen 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (18. August 2012)

ich habe die kette und den Zug immer soweit gespannt, das ich auf dem großen Ritzel hinten war, denn den Bautenzug fixiert, denn ist das einfacher zum einstellen. da ja genug spannung schon drauf hast, den rest machst mit den einstellschrauben an den Shiftern, 

damit die kette nicht überspringt beim großen bzw kleinen, nimmst die einsteller am Schaltwerk ...

das schaffst locker bis morgen ... wenn's denn nicht klappt, hilft Steffen bestimmt 

@Maik: ich werde den Vorschlag wohl annehmen ...


----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2012)

Bin jetzt nicht mehr zuhause. Bin erst nachts wieder da. Morgen früh keine Lust drauf

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MatzeP (18. August 2012)

super, dann komm ich 10.30 zum fischereihof (auf dem parkplatz?)...wieviele kilometer wirds denn geben?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2012)

Vom Fischereihof aus sinds etwa 30-35km, von der Trotzenburg aus etwa 50km.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2012)

Yeah. Wenn alle kommen, werden wir 12 Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2012)

Was? Soviele? Das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MarNe (19. August 2012)

12! Auf einen Schlag...
Kommt der Koch in der Gaststätte Quelltal damit klar? 

50km, damit komme ich klar, bei mäßigem Tempo.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2012)

10, 2 haben schon abgesagt.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. August 2012)

So bis nachher 

Wenn alles klappt bin ich (+/-)10Uhr da


----------



## Cad2 (19. August 2012)

Das wird ja doch ne grosse runde... 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (19. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an. Es reicht schon, wenn Steffen meckert. Wollte ja letztens mit Steffen Rennrad fahren, da kam dann aber irgendwie ein 5er BMW dazwischen gerauscht.
> 
> Zitat aus der Filmgeschichte: "I'll be back."



Der war gut, wird schon mal wieder klappen....

Cyclassics vorbei, Schwerpunkt wechselt auf breite Reifen.....


----------



## MS1980 (19. August 2012)

@Skinny:

welche Tour biste gefahren, die 100km? und welche zeit?


----------



## MarNe (19. August 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Skinny:
> 
> welche Tour biste gefahren, die 100km? und welche zeit?



ja, wie war es denn?


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. August 2012)

Wieder eine spontane Idee- grade beim Bier gereift.
Für die, die Schmerzen mögen genau das richtige.
Statt Carbon am Rad zählt hier Kondition.
Hinfahrt startet am Freitag 16.00, Rückfahrt Sonntag am späten Nachmittag.
Den Sonntag könnten wir dann noch in der Wildkogelarena etwas "Bergradfahren"
Fahrzeug ein geräumiger, schneller Viano mit Platz für 4 oder 5 Nasen Plus Bikes.

http://www.wildkogel-hillclimb.at/Race/Race_info.htm


----------



## skinny63 (19. August 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Skinny:
> 
> welche Tour biste gefahren, die 100km? und welche zeit?



100er genau, etwas unter 3 h geblieben, für mich war es in Ordnung, vor allem auch,  weil Knochen und Kohlefaser heil blieben.

Ansonsten natürlich warm, wie hier auch und beim Jedermannrennen mehr Zuschauer, als bei den Pros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. August 2012)

habe deine Zeit gerade vor Augen , 2:52:26 mit ein Durchschnitt von 35,88km/h 

das ist schon mehr als ordentlich, vor allem bei dem Wetter heute, in der Sonne waren es bei uns 45°C,hier in Mariental

bei den pros sieht man ja nicht viel, die ballern ja nur so durch die gegend ...



@Tantebrisco: 
ik drück dir die daumen, mir ist das zu krass ... 

denn doch lieber Carbon am Bike ...


----------



## zarea (20. August 2012)

Kann ich hier jemanden für eine Mittwochs Feierabendrunde begeistern? So ab 17:30Uhr von der Trotzenburg ab?
(Das wäre auch nicht ganz so weit weg.  )

@Brisko:
Boah eh, da fährst Du die Nacht durch Auto, und dann so eine HammerTour. Wenn die Berge nicht immer so weit weg wären. 

(obwohl, 1200hm fahren wir hier auch, und sogar mehr Kilometer. )


----------



## Cad2 (20. August 2012)

Hey zarea. Ich hab Zeit dafür. Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Ich mache bis Freitag Pause. Gestern Abend den kleinen Zeh gebrochen 

Aber ab Freitag wird der Harz gerockt


----------



## zarea (20. August 2012)

Tja, Wetter, Die Berichte reichen von Sonne bis Regen. Mal sehen was kommt.

@ Tiger:
Aua, gute Besserung.
Und Du meinst das geht in Ordnung?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Passt schon. Hab vorhin getestet und es wird gehen.


----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Passt schon. Hab vorhin getestet und es wird gehen.



Bisschen Tape drum und fertig.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Genau so hat Dr. TigersClaw es gemacht


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. August 2012)

Ich hab mir mir mal beide kleine Zehe gebrochen erst rechts dann links, weil immer mit Socken durchs Klassenzimmer gerannt..aua aua aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (21. August 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mir mal beide kleine Zehe gebrochen erst rechts dann links, weil immer mit Socken durchs Klassenzimmer gerannt..aua aua aua



ADHS? Da gibt es nette Pillen gegen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> ADHS?



Hab ich schon 



Elfriede schrieb:


> Da gibt es nette Pillen gegen.



Die helfen nicht, die unterdrücken nur


----------



## Cad2 (21. August 2012)

Braucht noch jemand ein kaum gebrauchtes 2012 XT 10fach gs schaktwerk in schwarz? Preis Vb

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Obotrit (21. August 2012)

Unser gemeinsames aktuelles Biker-Foto vom letzten WE. War echt geil. Danke an meinen Unterstützer der mir dauernd die Berge hochgeholfen hat. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. August 2012)

schönes Foto


----------



## Cad2 (21. August 2012)

Du hast auch gut gekämpft obotrit! Schön weiter radeln...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (21. August 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> [...]Biker-Foto [...]


Das war ja eine richtige Rudelbildung. 




zarea schrieb:


> [...] Mittwochs Feierabendrunde [...] ab 17:30Uhr von der Trotzenburg


Darf ich da noch mal dran erinnern?


----------



## Cad2 (21. August 2012)

Ich bin morgen raus, sorry

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. August 2012)

17.30h? Hmm, mal schauen - so 10min später geht auch?
 17.30h bin ich erst beim Deutsche-Med Platz.


----------



## zarea (21. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen raus, sorry


OK.



5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ...so 10min später geht auch?...


sicher...


----------



## MS1980 (21. August 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Unser gemeinsames aktuelles Biker-Foto vom letzten WE.


 
man oh man, das war ja echt ne ganz große Truppe ...  

dachte es würden nicht soviel werden, bei den bedingungen am Sontag ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. August 2012)

Umso mehr - umso besser.. fällste in ein Loch ist Hilfe nicht weit


----------



## MS1980 (21. August 2012)

ob das stimmt ...  mmmhhhh


----------



## MarNe (22. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen raus, sorry
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Wie bitte? Fahr'n, fahr'n, fahr'n!  

Wir müssen uns erheblich verbessern um in der Kategorie "fahrradaktivstes Team" wieder nach oben zu kommen, inzwischen sind wir an die 20 Mitglieder die seit den 15.08. pro Kopf 126km zurückgelegt haben. Bissl wenig. 
Ist doch nur bis zum 04.09.


----------



## Cad2 (22. August 2012)

Ich muss bissle meine Beine ausruhen damit ich fit für Thüringen bin nächste Woche. Da fahr ich noch genug km

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (22. August 2012)

@MarNe:
Wo holst Du denn diese Statistik her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (22. August 2012)

Stadtradeln.de

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Xaser87 (22. August 2012)

Sonntag jemand dabei Kikometer fürs Stadtradeln zu machen? Wohin lass ich mich gern überraschen...


----------



## skinny63 (22. August 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand dabei Kikometer fürs Stadtradeln zu machen? Wohin lass ich mich gern überraschen...



Für Stadtradeln nicht, aber für mich....

Lass mich auch überraschen


----------



## zarea (22. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Stadtradeln.de


So eine Art Winterpokal fürn Sommer? 
Meine Gemeinde gibt es nicht.  Darf ich trotzdem Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Xaser87 (22. August 2012)

Ich fahr auch für mich, so ist es ja nicht :-D


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> So eine Art Winterpokal fürn Sommer?
> Meine Gemeinde gibt es nicht.  Darf ich trotzdem Fahrrad fahren?



Muss es auch nicht, denn laut Spielregeln ist jeder, der in der Gemeinde wohnt, arbeitet, studiert oder zur Schule geht teilnahmeberechtigt für diese Gemeinde  ;-) - Also anmelden - Fahrgemeinschaft Rostock als Truppe und fleißig Kilometer machen & eintragen - bitte auch die von heute


----------



## MarNe (23. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> So eine Art Winterpokal fürn Sommer?
> Meine Gemeinde gibt es nicht.  Darf ich trotzdem Fahrrad fahren?


 
Natürlich darfst du trotzdem Fahrrad fahren! 

Ist fast wie Winterpokal im Sommer, nur diesmal zählen die Kilometer. Anstrengend, aber macht ebenso viel Spaß.


----------



## MarNe (23. August 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Muss es auch nicht, denn laut Spielregeln ist jeder, der in der Gemeinde wohnt, arbeitet, studiert oder zur Schule geht teilnahmeberechtigt für diese Gemeinde ;-) - Also anmelden - Fahrgemeinschaft Rostock als Truppe und fleißig Kilometer machen & eintragen - bitte auch die von heute


 

Stopp. Wenn Fragen, dann an mich verweisen! Also halte dich bitte zurück. 

ich möchte nur nicht, dass es zum Selbstläufer wird und sich dann irgendwann Hanz und Franz anmelden die nicht mal 20km in der Woche zusammenbekommen. Das Team ist derzeit sehr gut bestückt und alle sind wirklich ungemein aktiv dabei. Es kann sich jeder anmelden der ebenfalls sehr viel radelt und dazu beiträgt die Platzierung zu halten oder sogar zu verbessern. Das ist mir sehr wichtig. 

@Zarea, würdest du in Rostock wohnen oder zumindest arbeiten/studieren, hätte ich dich schon längst eingeladen!


----------



## zarea (23. August 2012)

Wie heißt den Dein Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2012)

MarNe, Nils kannste ruhig ins Team lassen, er gehört doch schon zum Inventar 

Ich bin auch nicht aus Rostock und trotzdem drin


----------



## MarNe (23. August 2012)

Fahrgemeinschaft Rostock 

@Tiger: Ja gerne. Wenn er mag!


----------



## Obotrit (23. August 2012)

Soll ich meine Kilometer ausm Urlaub auch eintragen? Sonst wirds ja bei mir nix. P.S. Ich fahr jeden Tag 40 Km mitm Auto - auch anstrengend ...


----------



## zarea (23. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Stopp. [..]


Ui, ich find ja energische Frauen toll. 

Ach ja, ich habe diese Woche tatsächlich in Rostock gearbeitet. (Ich glaube , ich hatte 5CH0K0MUFF1N davon erzählt) Und genau deshalb konnte ich auch in Rostock eine Feierabendrunde drehen.  
Aber ob ich Euern Schnitt halten oder verbessern kann .... na ich weiß nicht.  Ich fahre wegen sowas ohnehin nicht mehr als sonst.  

Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## MarNe (23. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Ui, ich find ja energische Frauen toll.


 
Ist doch wahr!  




zarea schrieb:


> Aber danke für das Angebot.


 
Bitte! Und schade, dass du nicht so viel fährst, zumal es dir gut stehen würde!


----------



## Cad2 (23. August 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand dabei Kikometer fürs Stadtradeln zu machen? Wohin lass ich mich gern überraschen...



bist du nicht im Harz??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> I[...]zumal es dir gut stehen würde!


Is`n Kompliment `ne? 

Ich würde ja gerne mehr fahren, aber das Wochenende ist kurz.


----------



## MarNe (24. August 2012)

Sonntagstour. Wäre ich dabei. Vielleicht mal etwas ohne Berge?  Z.B. Richtung Darß? Zingst?


----------



## Cad2 (24. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Sonntagstour.Vielleicht mal etwas ohne Berge?



was soll das denn? sowas gibts erst wieder im winter!


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> was soll das denn? sowas gibts erst wieder im winter!



fährst Du Sonntag mit? wenn ja, schlag was Anderes vor...

ansonsten leider: " Hoh-Cad, Sie sind raus......"


----------



## MarNe (24. August 2012)

....oooar biiiiitte! Meinen Oberschenkeln zuliebe.


----------



## Cad2 (24. August 2012)

ich bin dieses we raus. habe ja nächste woche thüringen bike urlaub und will die beine etwas ausruhen bevor es richtig los geht 5 tage lang 
wünsche euch aber viel spass (auch ohne berge)


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> ....oooar biiiiitte! Meinen Oberschenkeln zuliebe.



anderer Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr

Route gibt es nicht, der Weg ist das Ziel und führt uns in die Gegend zwischen Sanitz, Tessin und Laage..... _*also experimentell*_

hört sich gut an? na dann

Voraussetzung meinerseits: keine Dauerregenprognose


----------



## MarNe (24. August 2012)

@ Cad:  Damit ist doch alles gut. Und wenn du wieder zurück bist, gehts hier wieder tourenmäßig weiter bergauf. Viel Spaß in Thüringen!


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Sonntagstour. Wäre ich dabei. Vielleicht mal etwas ohne Berge?  Z.B. Richtung Darß? Zingst?



Bin dabei 



skinny63 schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr
> 
> Route gibt es nicht, der Weg ist das Ziel und führt uns in die Gegend zwischen Sanitz, Tessin und Laage..... _*also experimentell*_
> ...


----------



## MarNe (24. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr
> 
> Route gibt es nicht, der Weg ist das Ziel und führt uns in die Gegend zwischen Sanitz, Tessin und Laage..... _*also experimentell*_
> ...




Na gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr
> [...]


Uhrzeit?
Vielleicht 10:00Uhr für die Auswertigen?


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Uhrzeit?
> Vielleicht 10:00Uhr für die Auswertigen?



Wir sind in Sanitz ja alle auswärtig. 
Passt 10:00 also Super.

Ich melde mich morgen wegen Wetter.


----------



## MarNe (25. August 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr
> 
> Route gibt es nicht, der Weg ist das Ziel und führt uns in die Gegend zwischen Sanitz, Tessin und Laage..... _*also experimentell*_
> ...



Dort in der Nähe ist ja auch Ehmkendorf.  Kräuterhotel Ehmkendorf. Vielleicht einen kleinen Stopp dort einplanen!? Auf ein Käffchen?


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Dort in der Nähe ist ja auch Ehmkendorf.  Kräuterhotel Ehmkendorf. Vielleicht einen kleinen Stopp dort einplanen!? Auf ein Käffchen?



Auch das wird machbar sein....


----------



## halbrechts2 (25. August 2012)

guck mal wie ichs morgen hinbekomme!Meld mich nochmal!

24h am Ring war nächste KW oder?



skinny63 schrieb:


> anderer Vorschlag:
> Treffpunkt Döner am Sanitzer Kreisverkehr
> 
> Route gibt es nicht, der Weg ist das Ziel und führt uns in die Gegend zwischen Sanitz, Tessin und Laage..... _*also experimentell*_
> ...


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> guck mal wie ichs morgen hinbekomme!Meld mich nochmal!
> 
> 24h am Ring war nächste KW oder?



so ist es mit RaR, nächste Woche

wäre schön, wenn es morgen klappt


----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2012)

Bin dabei...


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Dort in der Nähe ist ja auch Ehmkendorf.  Kräuterhotel Ehmkendorf. Vielleicht einen kleinen Stopp dort einplanen!? Auf ein Käffchen?



Könnte dann etwa so laufen:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1797452
oder
http://www.bikemap.net/route/1797455


----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2012)

Wer fährt von Roostock nach Sanitz mit Rad. Zwecks zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (25. August 2012)

Ich. Ab wann kannst du los? Um nicht zu hetzen würde ich gerne ab 09:00 Uhr vom Steintor starten. Oder 09:15 Uhr.


----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2012)

Ich muss vorher noch Alex nach Evershagen bringen und komm dann zum Steintor und bin dann etwa um 9 da.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. August 2012)

Also wenn alles klappt wann sollte ich in Sanitz sein?


----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2012)

Um 10 Uhr


----------



## MarNe (26. August 2012)

Danke Skinny, für die ausgetüftelte Route und danke an alle Beteiligten für die schöne Tour. Habe meine 100km geschafft und kann mich nun gelassen zurücklehnen und den Abend genießen. 

Marlene


----------



## Xaser87 (26. August 2012)

jup die 100 haben wir geknack, mit der Tour vor der Tour waren es 107  

Die Ecke würde ich gern nochmal befahren bei dem schönen Ausblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2012)

wo gibts denn da nen schönen Ausblick? ist doch nur Flach ... 

bin die gegend auch paar mal gefahren, aber was besonderes habe ich da noch nicht gesehen ...  bin ich blind


----------



## MarNe (27. August 2012)

Nun, flach - immerhin hatten wir an die 700hm. Und ab und an konnten wir auch herabschauen. War schön.


----------



## davelon83 (28. August 2012)

hallo hallo,

also ich hätte Lust am Sonntag ne schöne Tour zu fahren! Wie siehts aus, gibt es Interessenten?
Welche Tour weiß auch grade nicht, aber ich denke, dass lässt sich finden! 
Vorschläge sind willkommen


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2012)

Sonntag ist RTF in Schwerin, ich werde dort sein


----------



## Xaser87 (29. August 2012)

Sonntag hät ich ab 13Uhr Zeit.


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. August 2012)

bin Sonntag Nachmittag erst ca.15.00 Uhr aus dem Brandenburgischen zurück

Rostocker RTF am nächsten WE, we nimmt teil und wann?

@tiger bitte mal PN, Sonntag lang hast Du geplant oder?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. August 2012)

RTF...was isn das?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2012)

RadTouristikFahrt. Wird tendenziell mit dem Rennrad gefahren, auf jeden Fall die langen Strecken. Ist wie ein Rennen, aber ohne Wertung. Wobei es auch RTFs gibt, die im geschlossenen Verband gefahren werden.


----------



## stubenhocker (30. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag ist RTF in Schwerin, ich werde dort sein


 
151km?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> 151km?



Weiss ich noch nicht. Evtl. nur die 112er. Ansonsten erkenn ich Dich m Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (30. August 2012)

Hey,

hat hier zufällig noch jemand einen silbernen Marta PM Sattel über?

Gruß Björn


----------



## DR_Horst (30. August 2012)

moin moin...Sonntag wäre ich dabei..aber das weißt du ja daveleon...;D

Aber Hardtail ne..!


----------



## Cad2 (1. September 2012)

Gibts morgen nun eine tour ausser rtf? 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2012)

Skinny ist bei RaR, ich bei der RTF .... ich würde sagen nö


----------



## MarNe (2. September 2012)

Und ich auf der MrnZ.


----------



## Cad2 (2. September 2012)

Ich seh zwar nicht durch mit den ganzen Abkürzungen aber egal. Dann radel ich vielleicht so ne runde

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## davelon83 (2. September 2012)

also ich muss meinen Aufruf zurückziehen, weil ich zeitlich doch nicht schaffen werde..

ich habe Mittwoch die nächste Prüfung und muss noch einiges schaffen

sorry


----------



## MS1980 (2. September 2012)

und ich hab kein Bike mit ... heul

die ganzen Abkürzungen sagen mir auch nix, außer RTF ...=  Rad Tour Fahren


----------



## skinny63 (4. September 2012)

RaR = Rad am Ring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. September 2012)

um den Nürnburgring war das, oder auf ?


----------



## Lory (5. September 2012)

Ich mach mal fix
Rad am Ring Vogelperspektive

Greetz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. September 2012)

hi lory,

na wie geht dir?


----------



## skinny63 (6. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> um den Nürnburgring war das, oder auf ?



Rennrad = auf dem Ring 
Mtb = auf und neben


----------



## MS1980 (6. September 2012)

aaahh, ok ...  das ist bestimmt lustig ...  

na denn viel spaß ...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aaahh, ok ...  das ist bestimmt lustig ...
> 
> na denn viel spaß ...



Das war letztes Wochenende.

Kommendes Jahr stellen wir selbst ein 4er Team auf, wer macht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. September 2012)

wie meinst das, erklär mal genauer ...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2012)

Du hast viel Spass für RaR gewünscht oder? Das ist bereits gewesen, am letzten Wochenende.


----------



## stubenhocker (7. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie meinst das, erklär mal genauer ...


 
Darf ich Dir mal vom Schlauch, auf dem Du offenbar stehst, runterhelfen?! Rad am Ring (klickerdiklack) (abgekürzt RaR) ist eine Veranstaltung, die in diesem Jahr am ersten Septemberwochendende (darauf bezieht sich Steffens Aussage) stattfand und bei der mit straßentauglichen Rädern AUF dem Nürburgring, mit geländetauglichen Rädern auf einer Extra-Strecke AUF bzw. IN DER NÄHE vom Nürburgring gefahren wird. Im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung(en) werden beim 24h-Rennen Einzel-und Staffelstarter gewertet.
Alex


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. September 2012)

hmm, auf dem Ring sollten lieber schöne Autos fahren


----------



## skinny63 (7. September 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, auf dem Ring sollten lieber schÃ¶ne Autos fahren



Waren auch da.....

Servicewagen fÃ¼r liegengebliebene Radler ð


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2012)

@stubenhocker:
danke für die erklärung, aber das habe ich gleich beim ersten mal verstanden ...

das erklär mal bezog sich auf das Team bilden ... ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2012)

Aufruf: am kommenden Sonntag ist in Schwerin am Neumühler See eine MTB Orientierungsfahrt. Es geht nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern darum ein Paar Stationen möglichst fehlerfrei zu durchfahren. ZB eine steile Rampe und ähnliches. Start ist 11:30 Uhr. Hört sich ziemlich interessant an, zumal die Gegend um den See echt schön ist. Wir fahren hin und werden so ab 10:00 Uhr dort sein und schonmal eine lockere Runde um den See radeln. Wer noch? 

Anmeldung hier: http://www.facebook.com/events/148758101822837/


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. September 2012)

Gegenvorschlag- Rennaufruf!!!

http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Quicknavigation/Startseite

Wir haben noch Platz!!


----------



## zarea (9. September 2012)

Das könnte schon interessant werden. 
Wo kann man sich unter diesem Link anmelden? Mit´m Kommentar? 
Ich werde dann wohl spontan vorbei schauen, entweder ich darf mit, oder nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2012)

Da müsste rechts oben ein Button "Vielleicht" sein, dort kann man auf "Zusage" umstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (10. September 2012)

Hier gehts gleich zur Anmeldunghttps://secure.datasport.com/?badsalz12


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2012)

Darf ich mal vorsichtig darauf hinweisen, das es für Rennen einen separaten Thread gibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=506001


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. September 2012)

Samstag hätt ich ja Zeit so ab 12 ;-)


----------



## jensens (12. September 2012)

Falls jemand Bock hat..
Sonntag (16.9.) ist DH-Cup-Finale in NB:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.339779636101715.80823.149221951824152&type=3


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2012)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung für morgen:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aufruf: am kommenden Sonntag ist in Schwerin am Neumühler See eine MTB Orientierungsfahrt. Es geht nicht um Geschwindigkeit, sondern darum ein Paar Stationen möglichst fehlerfrei zu durchfahren. ZB eine steile Rampe und ähnliches. Start ist 11:30 Uhr. Hört sich ziemlich interessant an, zumal die Gegend um den See echt schön ist. Wir fahren hin und werden so ab 10:00 Uhr dort sein und schonmal eine lockere Runde um den See radeln. Wer noch?
> 
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.facebook.com/events/148758101822837/


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. September 2012)

ach Mist bis vor ner Stunde stand Neumühle noch festgemeisselt nun andere familiäre Akion notwendig.

Heute 2,5 h Hütten und Kellerswald mit kürzerem Vorbau(dank an Lory für den Tipp!Nach Jahren der festen Überzeugung gehts nun deutlich direkter beim runter fahren)

Euch viel Spass morgen!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2012)

Hast ein nettes Event verpasst 

Kommenden Sonntag Bastorf-Runde?


----------



## MS1980 (17. September 2012)

irgendwie gibt#s hier kaum noch Bilder ...  schade ...

erzählt mal vom WE in SN


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2012)

Bericht vom We steht im Schweriner Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (17. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast ein nettes Event verpasst
> 
> Kommenden Sonntag Bastorf-Runde?


 
das hatte ich befürchtet!

Nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei!


----------



## zarea (17. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag Bastorf-Runde?


Sieht bei mir schlecht aus.


----------



## halbrechts2 (18. September 2012)

Menschenskinder die Neumühler Orientierungsfahrt hats bis zum NDR geschafft!

Respekt!

http://www.ndr.de/suche10.html?query=mountainbike

Clip hakt etwas?!


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. September 2012)

Sonndach bin ich Berlin also leider nicht.


----------



## Cad2 (18. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag Bastorf-Runde?



ich sag mal vielleicht


----------



## davelon83 (18. September 2012)

ich sag auch mal vielleicht! muss das noch abquatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2012)

Nagut ich mach dann mal den ordentlichen Touraufruf:

Sonntag Bastorf-Runde. Start wie immer 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Im Kellerswald entscheiden wir gemeinsam, obs weiter geht nach Bastorf oder nur die Seniteller-Runde. Ansonsten wird alles gefahren was der Weg hergibt. Die Wetteraussichten sind bis jetzt garnicht so schlecht, 15 Grad, sonnig und trocken. Also seht zu das ihr alle dabei seit


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Menschenskinder die Neumühler Orientierungsfahrt hats bis zum NDR geschafft!
> 
> Respekt!
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/suche10.html?query=mountainbike


 
der ist gut, den Nils und Steffen hab ich uch gesehen ...

welche Pltätze habt ihr gemacht?

achja, witzig fand ich den Typ mit der Protectoren Jacke und dem Hardtail ... 

wo war der denn biken


----------



## Elfriede (18. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> der ist gut, den Nils und Steffen hab ich uch gesehen ...
> 
> welche Pltätze habt ihr gemacht?
> 
> ...



Tatsache! Vollpanzerung, Integralhelm und passende Schutzbrille. NDR hat wohl die Downhillabschnitte und meterweiten Sprünge rausgeschnitten.


----------



## zarea (18. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... Typ mit der Protectoren Jacke und dem Hardtail ... ....


Hättest mal sehen sollen wie der gefahren ist. 

Ich finde es übrigens sehr interessant, das von einem ganzen Drehtag nur 2:48min raus gekommen sind.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. September 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens sehr interessant, das von einem ganzen Drehtag nur 2:48min raus gekommen sind.


 
Das ist übliche Praxis. Erst wird möglichst viel gedreht, dann das Material gesichtet und danach der Beitrag gemacht. Wie solls anders funktionieren, wenn die Situation/en nicht gestellt sind? Anders beim (Spiel)Film: da existiert ein Drehbuch und die Darsteller spielen die Szene(n) solange bis es dem Regisseur gefällt. Mach das mal bei einer Orientierungsfahrt  .
Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2012)

Etwas mehr Beitrag hätte trotzdem rauskommen können. Wenn man sich die Sendung so anschaut, könnte man denken es waren nur Trekking-Sonntagsradler, arme Irre mit Vollschutz und Rentner dabei.

Man schaue sich die vielen genialen Amateurvideos hier im IBC an, grösstenteils echt genial gemacht und wenig gestellt. Dort sieht man das es besser geht. Aber Mountainbiking ist wohl immer noch nicht massentauglich genug.

Ich wurde übrigens zweiter in der Gesamtwertung ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2012)

Glückwunsch Steffen ... 

ich hatte mir auch mehr action erhoft, und auch mehr Bikes die man sieht, bzw wo diese nochmal erläutert werden welches Material usw. aber wie Alex es schon sagte, wenn nur 1team da ist zum drehen denn kann man halt nicht alles drehen, wie denn auch ... und Mountainbike ist wohl doch noch nicht Massentauglich. 

und Nils, wo bist du gelandet?

der Hardcore Biker wollte wohl auf Nr. sicher gehen ...


----------



## stubenhocker (18. September 2012)

Für uns im Mikrokosmos "Fahrrad" hat selbiges natürlich einen hohen Stellenwert, erstrecht, wenn man bei einer Radveranstaltung im Bilde war. Da das NDR-Fernsehen im Allgemeinen und das Nordmagazin im Besonderen kein Rad-/Sportsender, sondern ein massenkompatibler ö-r Regionalsender mit Bildungsauftrag ist, wird dieser Randsportart Orientierungsfahrt/Mountainbike eben nicht mehr Sendezeit eingeräumt. Wäre genauso, als wenn stattdessen ein 3minütiger Beitrag übers Häkeln gelaufen wäre, ist auch so eine spezielle Sache... Der Vergleich mit den topproduzierten IBC-Videos hinkt übrigens-lass die mal einen 5-Minuten-Bericht über die Werftenkrise machen. Verstehst was ich meine?!
Alex


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2012)

ja hast schon recht, wenigstens haben sie bissl was gezeigt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2012)

Ein paar weniger Fotos aus Schwerin:

Am Start:










Am Ziel:




Siegerehrung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (20. September 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder, aber das viele Bier gibt ein zu denken ....  

ik freu mich jedenfalls auf ne schöne Tour am WE ...  darf ja wieder ... JUHU


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2012)

Moin, mal.sehen vielleicht kann ich ja doch Ausstiegspunkt aber eventuell Doberan


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2012)

Um was wollen wir wetten, das Du nicht am Start bist? )


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2012)

Wieso? Willst du wieder verlieren?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2012)

Das Risiko geh ich ein, die Chance steht inzwischen glaube ich 6:1 )


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2012)

Nö 6:2  Aber wie gesagt nur vielleicht - Samstag Abend weiß ich mehr


----------



## IbastI1930 (21. September 2012)

Hey  bin grad auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und freue mich zu sehen dass es hier tatsächlich noch mehr Leute gibt.
Wo seid ihr denn meistens unterwegs? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal anschließen. Komme aus der Nähe von Bad Doberan und gern in der Rostocker Schweiz/ Kösterbeck unterwegs 

Grüßt, der Basti


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut ich mach dann mal den ordentlichen Touraufruf:
> 
> Sonntag Bastorf-Runde. Start wie immer 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Im Kellerswald entscheiden wir gemeinsam, obs weiter geht nach Bastorf oder nur die Seniteller-Runde. Ansonsten wird alles gefahren was der Weg hergibt. Die Wetteraussichten sind bis jetzt garnicht so schlecht, 15 Grad, sonnig und trocken. Also seht zu das ihr alle dabei seit


----------



## MarNe (21. September 2012)

Ich werde wohl mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (21. September 2012)

Ich auf jeden fall auch  Hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2012)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden fall auch  Hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter



Schönes Wetter habe ich rechtzeitig bestellt


----------



## halbrechts2 (22. September 2012)

genau morgen soll wieder die Sonne scheinen

bis morgen beim Fischer


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2012)

ich bin für morgen raus, das war gestern wieder bissl viel auf einmal ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

hmm....da biste schonmal da und hast ne Gruppe...


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2012)

ik bin 2 Wochen in Kölzow, wenn alles besser wird denn kann ich next We ja mit fahren, und selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

war heute Biken mit dem SSp...morgen zu Oma feiern...und abends an der Küste noch was Trinken/trainieren und dann...


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2012)

Bin morgen nicht dabei. Sorry

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. September 2012)

Nee ich auch nicht wäre doch fast heute knapp 48h wach gewesen..


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Nee ich auch nicht wäre doch fast heute knapp 48h wach gewesen..



Ja schön das Du Dich 5 Stunden nach dem Start abmeldest. Zukünftige Anmeldungen kannste Dir sparen. 

Wir werden in Zukunft generell auf die Minute genau starten. Wer zu spät kommt und sich nicht rechtzeitig meldet, hat Pech gehabt.

Es war jedenfalls eine schöne Runde heute. Wir sind zu viert die Seniteller-Runde gefahren, also Wohld-Kellerswald. Das Wetter war prima, die Trails schön moddrig, wie sich das gehört. Einkehr war dann beim Kutscher in Parkentin. Roland, danke für den prima Tip. Die Gruppe hat gut zusammengepasst. Danke das ihr dabei wart


----------



## zarea (23. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Zukünftige Anmeldungen kannste Dir sparen. ...


 Muss er halt ohne Anmeldung kommen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja schön das Du Dich 5 Stunden nach dem Start abmeldest. Zukünftige Anmeldungen kannste Dir sparen.



Fühlst du dich jetzt auf dem Schlips getreten oder wie?
Ich hab doch gar nicht zugesagt das ich 100%ig erscheine 

Und wenn ich vielleicht erscheine dann bin ich eben rechtzeitig da oder ich hab eben pech - da gibts denn auch keinen.Grund zum Meckern  Es sei denn es kommen Anfahrt via Auto mit begrenzten Plätzen ins Spiel - da wär ich dann auch sauer 

Und die Strecke bis Doberan kenn ich ja nun auch


----------



## MarNe (24. September 2012)

Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Pflichveranstaltung und ich denke, es muss sich niemand rechtfertigen für seine An-oder Abwesenheit. Wir sind erwachsen und haben alle auch noch andere, wichtigere Pflichten. Jeder, der Spaß an den Touren hat und verfügbare Zeit, wird auch versuchen möglichst pünktlich zu den jeweiligen Treffpunkten zu erscheinen. Und wenn jemand nach 10min nicht erscheint, dann ist es legetim, dass sich die Gruppe auf den Weg macht.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Pflichveranstaltung und ich denke, es muss sich niemand rechtfertigen für seine An-oder Abwesenheit. Wir sind erwachsen und haben alle auch noch andere, wichtigere Pflichten. Jeder, der Spaß an den Touren hat und verfügbare Zeit, wird auch versuchen möglichst pünktlich zu den jeweiligen Treffpunkten zu erscheinen. Und wenn jemand nach 10min nicht erscheint, dann ist es legetim, dass sich die Gruppe auf den Weg macht.



Korrekt, es ist natürlich keine Pflicht. Es ist nur sehr nervig, wenn Leute sich anmelden aber nicht erscheinen und sich auch nicht abmelden.
Wer absehen kann das er/sie zu spät kommt, sagt telefonisch Bescheid, dann warten wir auch. Meine Nummer sollte inzwischen allen bekannt
sein. Ansonsten wird pünktlich gestartet und wer dann nicht pünktlich ist, radelt entweder hinterher, oder hat Pech gehabt


----------



## MS1980 (24. September 2012)

ik hab's gestern auch nochmal versucht, aber nach kurzen 28km war bei mir schicht, die Muskulatur im Linken verletzten Bein macht noch nicht mit ... das wäre mit Wohld echt nix geworden ... aber schicke Bilder gibt's noch ...























erkennt jemand die Gegend wieder, außer Skinny


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> erkennt jemand die Gegend wieder, außer Skinny



Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. September 2012)

war klar ...   wer noch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. September 2012)

ich nicht aber sieht gut aus da müßten wir nochmal hin


----------



## MS1980 (24. September 2012)

dit kennst du auch, denk mal stark nach ....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. September 2012)

ja muß trotzdem mal wieder holt werden...


----------



## MS1980 (24. September 2012)

jup .... hatte bei Bild 4 aber schon stark zu kämpfen, der Boden war doch ziemlich  ...


----------



## Xaser87 (24. September 2012)

Zum Glück nicht Kniehoch :-D


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2012)

nee, zum Glück , hat ja net so dolle geregnet ...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2012)

Das Wetter für kommenden Sonntag sieht gut aus. Wer macht einen Aufruf?


----------



## zarea (25. September 2012)

Ich nicht. Bin ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Touraufruf: ich will Sonntag eine entspannte Hardtail-Runde fahren. Start pünktlich 10:00 Uhr am Südstadtcenter, dann den direkten Weg nach Doberan, Parkentiner Landweg oder so. Von Doberan nach Altenhagen, den schönen Radweg nach Kröpelin, durch die Kühlung nach Kühlungsborn. Dort evtl Einkehr oder Fischbrötchen, auf dem Ostseeküstenradweg nach Warnemünde, dort evtl. kleinen Imbiss und dann zum Auto zurück. Entfernung? Keine Ahnung. Tempo? Entspannt. Fahrtechnischer Anspruch? Lullertour, ob am Weg liegende Trails mitgenommen werden, wird gemeinschaftlich entschieden ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (28. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf: ich will Sonntag eine entspannte Hardtail-Runde fahren.Tempo? Entspannt. Fahrtechnischer Anspruch? Lullertour



klingt gut beim jetzigen fitnesszustand. 
wenns wetter passt dann bin ich wohl dabei.


----------



## DR_Horst (28. September 2012)

Bis jetzt bin ich dabei...die Bibo macht eh erst um 12 auf und von der BA muss man auch mal auslüften!

Hauptsache nicht zu dolle außer sitzen mache ich schon seit einiger Zeit nix mehr


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Edit: es bleibt natürlich euch überlassen, welches Rad ihr nehmt. Von Trekkingrad bis Enduro geht alles. Ich nehme das leichte Hardtail, damit geht Tieffliegen leichter


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2012)

wenn ich mir die Tour mal grob anschau denn sind ja fast 100km, puuhhh


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Echt so viel? Ich stell gleich mal einen Track zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2012)

kannst ja mal zusammenstellen, denn schauen wir mal

würde echt gerne mitkommen, hab auch schon andere Reifen drauf 

RaRa und RoRo, damit sich's leichter rollt


----------



## DR_Horst (28. September 2012)

wohhh 100 is n bisschen viel...

und ehm ja...mit Hardtail komm ich auch...ich hab ja nur ein Fahrrad!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Es werden runde 75km. Aber eben völlig anspruchlos.



MS1980 schrieb:


> ...hab auch schon andere Reifen drauf
> 
> RaRa und RoRo, damit sich's leichter rollt



Die hab ich auch drauf aufm HT, 2.1er Evo, und natürlich tubeless


----------



## DR_Horst (28. September 2012)

75 is hart aber okay....ich werde wohl n bisschen untergehen mit meinem Müsing und dem anliegenden Fitnesszustand.....hoffentlich is die ganze Zeit rückenwind 

Treffen is am Südstadtcenter auf m Parkplatz dahinter?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

So sieht die Route aus: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1855944

Treffen ist vor dem Südstadtcenter Richtung Kreuzung.

Bei uns geht niemand unter. Zur Not hol ich das Abschleppseil raus und Rene kann Dich ziehen 
Im Moment sind wir alle unfit. Marko hat kaputten Fuss, ich kaputtes Knie, und Rene kaputte Motivation oder so


----------



## Cad2 (28. September 2012)

Ich hab viel Arbeit und wenig Zeit zum radeln aber Lust hab ich, deswegen fahr ich einfach mit! Endlich wieder radeln. Treff ist bei janni's eis irgendwo 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Prima Idee. Und zum Schluss gibts dann bei Janni's noch ein Belohnungseis


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2012)

ok Steffen, ik bin dabei ...  gerade noch ne Runde gedreht und die neuen Reifen getestet, rollen echt super leicht ...  

Parkplatz ist da oder wie war das?


----------



## Cad2 (28. September 2012)

Ja kannst hinten parken oder seitenstr. Sollte kein Problem sein.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2012)

Genau. Ich werde direkt auf dem Parkplatz vom Center parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (28. September 2012)

ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht können, morgen nochmal Meldung


----------



## Cad2 (30. September 2012)

Herrlich war's, schöne 70km bis kühlungsborn und weiter den ostseeküstenradweg entlang. Inkl Fischbrötchen und Eis  Bilder folgen...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## DR_Horst (30. September 2012)

schade das ich 5 minuten zu spät war...ich habe die entfernung bis zum Südstadtcenter ein wenig unterschätzt....:/


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2012)

Es waren übrigens 45km bis Kübo und ca 70km bis Warnemünde ;-)
Am Ende hatten wir 90km auf der Uhr.

Horst, eigentlich hättest Du uns sehen müssen, wir sind erst 10:05 Uhr los.


----------



## DR_Horst (30. September 2012)

von wo?
10:05 war ich da...bin dann aber nochmal um das Südstadtcenter rum gefahren und weil ich nichts gesehen habe und nicht wusste wo es lang gehr bin ich dan wieder nach Hause


----------



## Cad2 (30. September 2012)

Wir hatten ein paar min gewartet, nächstes mal dann lieber 5min vorher da sein.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Cad2 (30. September 2012)

Start war jannys Eis. Sind dann hoch nach biestow 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## DR_Horst (30. September 2012)

ja klar....ich hatte die Distanz vom werftdreieck bis zur Südstadt unterschätzt mein Fehler...:/

nächstes mal dann vllt. wieder


----------



## x-o (30. September 2012)

Sorry, muss mal kurz in den Thread reingrätschen. Ist vielleicht auch für alle interessant, die regelmäßig im Wohld fahren:

Seit etwa einem Jahr haben werden auf den Wegen im Wohld Äste und Stöcker quer gelegt. Paul hat sich durch so eine Konstruktion schon einen Rahmen zu Schrott gefahren.

Ich habe jetzt endlich herausbekommen wer dafür verantwortlich ist:
Frau, ca. 170
50-55 Jahre alt
blonde etwa 5cm lange Haare, die etwas igelig aussehen
"Pfannkuchengesicht"
lief heute mit ner grünen abgestepten Jagdjacke rum
hat einen älteren schwarz-weiss gescheckten Terrier Mischling, der für die Rasse ziemlich gross war (ca. 60cm Schulterhöhe)

Hab sie heute auf frischer Tat ertappt.

Werde sie beim nächsten mal auf Foto festhalten, damit ihr wisst bei wem ihr euch da bedanken könnt.

Vielleicht besteht Interesse dass wir in der Sache mal etwas unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (30. September 2012)

vielen Dank für die Info... darüber habe ich mich auch schon aufgeregt und ich denke, dass ich und da auch nicht alleine sind!
Also wenn du von ihr mal ein Foto geschossen bekommst ist da natürlich klasse. Vllt. wissen die anderen auch noch was...


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. September 2012)

jupp,

auch von mir besten Dank. Hatten das Thema auch grad in der letzten KW im Whold, als wir wieder mal Äste weggeräümt haben. Immer wieder dieser Quatsch mit den hingelegten Hindernissen und mit einer Akrebie.
Und das Alter, ca.50, sicher?

Nächstes mal Foto und rein ins Forum.

mfg



x-o schrieb:


> Sorry, muss mal kurz in den Thread reingrätschen. Ist vielleicht auch für alle interessant, die regelmäßig im Wohld fahren:
> 
> Seit etwa einem Jahr haben werden auf den Wegen im Wohld Äste und Stöcker quer gelegt. Paul hat sich durch so eine Konstruktion schon einen Rahmen zu Schrott gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2012)

x-o, haste mit ihr geredet und ihr klar gemacht was sie da tut? Wir halten auf jeden Fall die Augen offen. Am besten hinterherfahren und schaun wo sie wohnt.


----------



## DR_Horst (30. September 2012)

??? sowas doofes....warum bitte ist man so kauzig und macht soetwas.....

mit Adresse könnte man sie anzeigen...versuchte Körperverletzung oder ähnliches


----------



## x-o (30. September 2012)

Hab mit der ne ganze Weile diskutiert. Sie meint dass die Radfahrer zu schnell an den Leuten vorbeifahren. Hab ihr dann erzählt das Genickfrakturen ein ernstes Thema im Radsport sind und sie im Extremfall Kinder zu Halbwaisen macht. Da meinte sie nur, dass man sowas in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man im Wald radfährt.

Hab jetzt schon mit nem Kumpel diskutiert, in wie weit man da rechtlich etwas erreichen könnte, aber außer ner kleinen Ermahnung durch nen Richter wird es da nichts geben.

Viel schwerer wiegen da eventuelle Schadensersatzforderungen durch Versicherungen. 

Beispiel: Ihr habt eine Unfallversicherung. Es kommt durch eine solche Konstruktion zum Sturz mit erheblichen Kosten (MRT usw.) Dann will die Versicherung in den meisten Fällen wissen, wer an dem Unfall mit beteiligt war (war bei mir jedenfalls so). Wenn die Versicherung auch nur den Hauch einer Chance sieht, dann wird sie die Anwälte von der Leine lassen. Für ne Versicherung spielen Prozesskosten usw. keine Rolle.

Das schöne ist, ihre Anonymität hat jetzt ein Ende. Ich hab ihr erzählt dass wir im inet organisiert sind. Wenn ich ein Foto habe, dann wird sie bei keinem Radfahrer wissen, ob der sie kennt und ob der ihr eventuell nicht mehr so gut gesonnen ist, weil er sich wegen ihr schon mal auf die Fresse gelegt hat. Das muss ein total besch...enes Gefühl sein. Ich würde mir in so einem Fall eine neue Route zum spazieren gehen suchen.


----------



## Ernster (30. September 2012)

Ausobjektiver Sicht ist in eurem Fall aber die körperliche Unversehrtheit einer Person nicht angezeigt da eine Körperverletzung an Tieren und Sachen (Fahrrad,Laufrad und Bekleidung) nicht möglich ist. Weiterführend setzt der Straftatbestand der Körperverletzung eine körperliche Misshandlung oder Gesundheitsschädigung voraus. Die ebenso, in eurem Fall, nicht bewusstherbeigeführt werden kann da durch einfaches "umfahren"oder langsames und Vorrausschauendes fahren von euch selbst vermieden werden kann. Demzufolgebleibt der Vorsatz ebenso bedenklich und sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (30. September 2012)

x-o schrieb:


> Hab mit der ne ganze Weile diskutiert. Sie meint dass die Radfahrer zu schnell an den Leuten vorbeifahren. Hab ihr dann erzählt das Genickfrakturen ein ernstes Thema im Radsport sind und sie im Extremfall Kinder zu Halbwaisen macht. Da meinte sie nur, dass man sowas in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man im Wald radfährt.
> 
> Hab jetzt schon mit nem Kumpel diskutiert, in wie weit man da rechtlich etwas erreichen könnte, aber außer ner kleinen Ermahnung durch nen Richter wird es da nichts geben.
> 
> ...


 
Würde ich von abraten, insbesonder da du hier öffentlich dazu aufrufst. 

§ 240 Nötigung

(1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Rechtswidrig ist die Tat, wenn die Anwendung der Gewalt oder die Androhung des Übels zu dem angestrebten Zweck als verwerflich anzusehen ist.
(3) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2012)

x-o, wenn Du ein Foto hast und verteilen möchtest, dann mach das bitte per PN, zB am mich. Aber bitte nicht öffentlich. Es liest hier ein Polizeibeamter mit ... für dessen Rat wir in diesem Fall dankbar sind


----------



## Ernster (30. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> x-o, wenn Du ein Foto hast und verteilen möchtest, dann mach das bitte per PN, zB am mich. Aber bitte nicht öffentlich. Es liest hier ein Polizeibeamter mit ... für dessen Rat wir in diesem Fall dankbar sind


 
den übrigens solch ein Verhalten auch tirisch ankotzt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2012)

Ernster schrieb:


> den übrigens solch ein Verhalten auch tirisch ankotzt.


 
oh lange nix mehr von dir gehört dann bist du also aufgestiegen???

gruss


----------



## x-o (30. September 2012)

Wenn sie mich wegen Nötigung anzeigt, dann kriege ich ja auch ihre Daten. Klassische Win-Win Situation


----------



## Ernster (30. September 2012)

x-o schrieb:


> Wenn sie mich wegen Nötigung anzeigt, dann kriege ich ja auch ihre Daten. Klassische Win-Win Situation


 
wohl eher eine Pattsituation. Beide ein Strafverfahren am Hals und hinsichtlich der Problemlösung keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## MS1980 (30. September 2012)

... die Äste könnt man doch als Sprungrampen Nehmen .... ich hab sowas mal bewust gebaut, incl. Rampen zum Springen ... das hat voll laune gemacht ... bis irgendwer alles abgerissen hat .... vielleicht auch besser so .....

naja, den will ich auch mal berichten von der heutigen Tour: *schön war's ...   * 

und jetzt Bilder: 

















die GT's wollten unter sich sein, und die Fahrer gemeinsam träumen ...







OstseeküstenRadweg, und Steffen noch FIT 







Rene macht mal wieder Pause und auf der Promenade in Warnemünde, danach gab lecker Eis .... mmmhhhh 















und zum Schluß der Tour gab's noch nen Rennen, der Opa im Spaßmobil meinte Steffen soll Platz machen, denn er ist sowieso schneller ... Steffen hat sich net lumpen lassen und mal gezeigt wie FIT er noch ist .... und natürlich gewonnen ... zu geil ...  


achja der LORY war auch kurz dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2012)

Coole Fotos. Ja, sehr schön wars


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2012)

x-o schrieb:


> Wenn sie mich wegen Nötigung anzeigt, dann kriege ich ja auch ihre Daten. Klassische Win-Win Situation



Ist doch ganz einfach: wenn sie alleine ist, hat sie keinen Zeugen. Du schon, weil Du immer mit Freunden radelst


----------



## Deleted 123388 (30. September 2012)

wenn ich mir die fotos der heutigen tour so anschaue, find ich es noch blöder, dass ich nicht mitkonnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Horst (30. September 2012)

Ernster schrieb:


> Ausobjektiver Sicht ist in eurem Fall aber die körperliche Unversehrtheit einer Person nicht angezeigt da eine Körperverletzung an Tieren und Sachen (Fahrrad,Laufrad und Bekleidung) nicht möglich ist. Weiterführend setzt der Straftatbestand der Körperverletzung eine körperliche Misshandlung oder Gesundheitsschädigung voraus. Die ebenso, in eurem Fall, nicht bewusstherbeigeführt werden kann da durch einfaches "umfahren"oder langsames und Vorrausschauendes fahren von euch selbst vermieden werden kann. Demzufolgebleibt der Vorsatz ebenso bedenklich und sehr weit hergeholt.


 
okay..du weißt wovon du sprichst. Ich will jetzt hier nicht diskutieren und mich schon gar nicht mit Dir streiten.

Angenommen man stürzt so schwer, das der KrKw kommen muss...würde das ausreichen?

Und wenn man weiterspinnt...wirklich nur hypothetisch. Wenn ich auf einer Landstraße ein Rot leuchtendes Nagelbrett auslege, das man mit einem Auto ja auch einfach umfahren kann etc... das wäre aufs Fahrrad heruntergebrochen QUASI doch das Gleiche?

Wenn man soetwas mit Vorsatz auf eingefahrenen Wegen macht?

Eigentlich is die Zeit zu schade um sich mit sowas rumzuschlagen. Soll ise uns in Frieden lassen und wir achten in Zukunft auf Fußgänger im Wald.


----------



## gearhead (1. Oktober 2012)

mahlzeit!

...erstmal darf ich mich als der von x-0 in der stock-affäre konsultierte kumpel outen.

und zur vorsatzdebatte möchte ich beitragen, dass ein "verletzungs- bzw. schädigungswille" naheliegend vorliegt, jedoch kaum nachzuweisen sein wird...strafrechtlich wird man da wohl nix! (...obwohl natürlich durch den hinweis von x-o an die fallenstellerin diese nunmehr bösgläubig geworden ist.)

...schadensersatzansprüche nach 823 bgb sind da aber eine andere hausnummer! nach meiner spärlichen erinnerung ist hier der schädiger gehalten nachzuweisen, dass eben gerade kein vorsatz vorliegt. 

den dezente hinweis hierauf und auf das erhebliche interesse von unfall- oder krankenversicherungen, kosten auf deren verursacher abzuwälzen, halte ich für eine sinvolle maßnahme gegen weitere stockbastelei!

von weitergehender "direct action" rate ich dringend (und ohne jedes augenzwinkern) ab! 

...ich mache mir aber mal in ruhe weitere gedanken, was juristisch sinvoll und vertretbar ist...

ride on

ps: ich bin KEIN rechtsanwalt...meine beiträge zu juristischen themen erheben daher auch keinen anspruch auf absolute wahrheit!


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Oktober 2012)

Wegen Euch Rowdys wird in MV sicherlich bald die 2m-Regelung eingeführt!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für die 2m Regelung. Ich bin dafür das nur Biker auf Wegen unter 2m Breite fahren dürfen ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (1. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin für die 2m Regelung. Ich bin dafür das nur Biker auf Wegen unter 2m Breite fahren dürfen ;-)



soooooooooo breit? wozu das denn? 30cm reichen doch völlig


----------



## skinny63 (1. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> soooooooooo breit? wozu das denn? 30cm reichen doch völlig



Aber 80 cm Baumabstand bitte....


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Oktober 2012)

bei 30 cm re und li muss ich noch viel ruhiger werden

da gibts bestimmt auch was von der Ratiofarm


----------



## MS1980 (2. Oktober 2012)

aber nicht soviel davon, sonst werden aus den 60cm ganz schnell 120cm ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> soooooooooo breit? wozu das denn? 30cm reichen doch völlig


 


wir sollten mal ne Strecke einrichten für Rene ...  wer is noch dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja gerne  aber bitte mit min 2000tiefenmeter und min 10km lang. Schöner singletrail 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Ja gerne  aber bitte mit min 2000tiefenmeter und min 10km lang. Schöner singletrail
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Nehm ich. Einstieg bitte direkt von meiner Haustür


----------



## skinny63 (3. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nehm ich. Einstieg bitte direkt von meiner Haustür



Plan mal schon, gerne kommenden Sonntag....
Falls es noch nicht hinhaut, reicht ne normale Tour auch


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss erstma guggn ob ich bis dahin wieder gesund bin ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (3. Oktober 2012)

wäre evtl auch dabei aber mit hardtail, fully noch nicht einsatzfähig. reifen kaputt und neuer ist nicht lieferbar 

gruß aus mexiko...


----------



## skinny63 (3. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wäre evtl auch dabei aber mit hardtail, fully noch nicht einsatzfähig. reifen kaputt und neuer ist nicht lieferbar
> 
> gruß aus mexiko...



Boddenrunde? @ ribnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (3. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Boddenrunde? @ ribnitz


 
Reden wir von diesem Sonntag oder kommenden also 14.10.?


----------



## skinny63 (3. Oktober 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Reden wir von diesem Sonntag oder kommenden also 14.10.?



Ich rede vom 7. 10. und war nur ne Idee, mit Bodden 

Hauptsache rauf aufs Bike


----------



## Cad2 (3. Oktober 2012)

klingt doch ganz gut.
ich muss erstmal wieder nach hause, dann sag ich bescheid. sollte aber was werden wenn das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich rede vom 7. 10. und war nur ne Idee, mit Bodden
> 
> Hauptsache rauf aufs Bike



jo, das in jedem Fall, kann leider nicht erst noch in Munich dann Sohn Geburtstag am alten Rep.Geburtstag

Viel Spass


----------



## MarNe (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieses WE fahre ich mit, wohin auch immer.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich entscheide am Samstag ob ich dabei bin. In dem Fall wird es dann auch einen Abholservice ab PC-Spezialist geben.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich entscheide am Samstag ob ich dabei bin. In dem Fall wird es dann auch einen Abholservice ab PC-Spezialist geben.



Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Raus sind: halbrechts, Lory 
Evtl.: cad2, Tiger 
Dabei: Marne, Skinny 

Boddenrunde ja ok, Transfer dahin abhängig von Tigers Teilnahme 

Dann evtl. besser Start in Rostocker Heide (Graal)? Bzw. etwas Anderes fahren 
Rückmeldungen erwünscht


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Gegenvorschlag: Kühlung pur. Hab da letztens ein paar neue Trails erkundet


----------



## Deleted 123388 (4. Oktober 2012)

mit mir kann man auch evtl. rechnen  Kann es leider noch nicht 100%ig sagen


----------



## skinny63 (4. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag: Kühlung pur. Hab da letztens ein paar neue Trails erkundet



Mir wäre es relativ wurscht, nur cad2 hatte HT runde erbeten
Aber das Kegeln wir bis Samstag aus, schreib dann mal trotzdem, wie Lang und wo Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. Oktober 2012)

ik bin raus, sontag gehts wieder nach HH ...  euch aber viel spaß ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne fixe Idee: die Wernigeroder machen am 14.10. ihre Harz-Abschlusstour. Ich überlege hinzufahren, früh morgens hin, abends zurück. Start in Güstrow 6:00 Uhr, Abfahrt in Wernigerode ca 16-17 Uhr, Fahrzeit pro Richtung 4 Stunden. In mein Auto passen 4 Leute plus Bikes, 2 davon entfallen auf Steve und mich, also noch zwei Plätze frei. Spritkosten bei 4 Leuten 35,- Euro. Wer hat Lust auf fette Harz-Trails und Dauergrinsen übern Winter? ;-)

Infos zur Tour gibbs im Wernigeroder Thread oder bei Hasifisch.


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich darf mich zu den arbeitenden zählen. Viel Spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2012)

Touraufruf für Sonntag: wir starten in Sanitz, Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr auf dem Netto-Parkplatz etwa 1 km hinter dem Ortseingang aus Richtung Rostock, auf der linken Seite. Die Tour führt Skinny, mal schaun was die Gegend zu bieten hat ;-) die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall Hardtail-tauglich, das Fully kann zuhause bleiben.

Ich kann ab Rostock 2-3 Leute plus Bikes shutteln. Treffen wäre 9:40 Uhr am Aral Brinkmannsdort ... dort wo es zum Mediamarkt rein geht. Wenn jemand mit will, unbedingt Bescheid sagen. Ohne Anmeldung fahre ich nicht über Rostock, sondern direkt A20 bis Sanitz.


----------



## moddererpel (6. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mal ne fixe Idee: die Wernigeroder machen am 14.10. ihre Harz-Abschlusstour. Ich überlege hinzufahren, früh morgens hin, abends zurück. Start in Güstrow 6:00 Uhr, Abfahrt in Wernigerode ca 16-17 Uhr, Fahrzeit pro Richtung 4 Stunden. In mein Auto passen 4 Leute plus Bikes, 2 davon entfallen auf Steve und mich, also noch zwei Plätze frei. Spritkosten bei 4 Leuten 35,- Euro. Wer hat Lust auf fette Harz-Trails und Dauergrinsen übern Winter? ;-)
> 
> Infos zur Tour gibbs im Wernigeroder Thread oder bei Hasifisch.





Hallo TigersClaw, würde gerne mitfahren wenn ihr mich mitnehmt und das Wetter stimmt. Würde mich freuen!
Cheers...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2012)

moddererpel schrieb:


> Hallo TigersClaw, würde gerne mitfahren wenn ihr mich mitnehmt und das Wetter stimmt. Würde mich freuen!
> Cheers...



Geht klar. Ein Platz ist noch frei.


----------



## moddererpel (6. Oktober 2012)

hej, super danke! gibst du mir dann noch die Daten....wann wo und so??
Cheers....


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2012)

Kommt alles per PN


----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2012)

nette Runde heute und es gibt mal wieder Fotos:



 

 

 


 

 




 

 

 



wir sind aber auch gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Oktober 2012)

moin, 

japp sehen gut aus


----------



## Deleted 123388 (7. Oktober 2012)

War wieder mal eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht 
  @skinny63

tolle Bilder, sieht aber wirklich so aus, als hätten wir großteils geschoben


----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2012)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> War wieder mal eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht
> @skinny63
> 
> tolle Bilder, sieht aber wirklich so aus, als hätten wir großteils geschoben



habe wohl an den falschen Stellen abgedrückt


----------



## MarNe (7. Oktober 2012)

Es hat mich sehr gefreut! Schöne entspannte Runde, bei so gutem Herbswetter, nach fast zwei wöchiger Pause, ich bin zufrieden. Vielen Dank! Auch für die Mitnahme nach Rostock, Tiger.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2012)

Gerne geschehen 

Schöne Tour wars, danke das ihr (so zahlreich )  ) dabei wart 

Übrigens hats genau genau in dem Moment, als wir ins Auto gestiegen sind, angefangen heftig zu giessen. Perfekt abgepasst


----------



## MS1980 (7. Oktober 2012)

@skinny: ist das die Brücke im Wolfsberger Wald bei Tessin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @skinny: ist das die Brücke im Wolfsberger Wald bei Tessin?



rischtisch, von da ist es gar nicht mehr weit zum Aussichtsturm....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei euch hats nicht geregnet  Wann seitihr denn wieder los?


----------



## MS1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> rischtisch, von da ist es gar nicht mehr weit zum Aussichtsturm....


 
gibt's da im Wald noch den Trail oben auf dem Hang? 

wenn man vom Plattenweg rein fährt, denn gehts rechts sehr steil bergauf (ohne richtigen Weg) und dort war damals 2004 nen schöner Trail, der genau bis zu der Brücke geht ...


----------



## skinny63 (8. Oktober 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gibt's da im Wald noch den Trail oben auf dem Hang?
> 
> wenn man vom Plattenweg rein fährt, denn gehts rechts sehr steil bergauf (ohne richtigen Weg) und dort war damals 2004 nen schöner Trail, der genau bis zu der Brücke geht ...



Den kannst du uns demnächst mal zeigen....


----------



## skinny63 (8. Oktober 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Bei euch hats nicht geregnet  Wann seitihr denn wieder los?



Ja wann wohl, ich schätze zu der Zeit aus dem Touraufruf


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Bei euch hats nicht geregnet  Wann seitihr denn wieder los?



In Zukunft verarscht Du Dich bitte alleine.
Du bist raus und auf zukünftigen Touren nicht mehr erwünscht.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In Zukunft verarscht Du Dich bitte alleine.
> Du bist raus und auf zukünftigen Touren nicht mehr erwünscht.



Was ist denn mit dir schon wieder los? Hab ich dir irgendwas getan? 

Bei mir hats geraint  bzw. war ich mir auch nicht sicher ob es nun trocken bleibt oder nicht da ich die letzten Tage schon immer durchgeweicht vom Regen war(hab ja kein Auto und nur mein Rad) und einfach kein Bock auf noch mehr Regen hatte! 


Oder hast du 9:50 auf der Hinfahrt am Bahnhof gewartet?  Dann tuts mir leid aber gab iwie auch keine Rückmeldung von dir....


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Und Du glaubst im Ernst, das ich nochmal irgendwo auf Dich umsonst warte? Es hat nicht geregnet, es war trocken! Vergiss es, das Thema ist erledigt. Und Tschüss!


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2012)

Für mich ist es aber nicht erledigt, ne Rückmeldung von dir dass du wartest hatte mir schon gereicht - gibst du ja eig. sonst auch? Und denn hätte ich zu Not auch angerufen oder dir ne SMS geschickt das ich nicht erscheine oder auf Gut Glück gespielt und alles wäre gut...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Den kannst du uns demnächst mal zeigen....


 
das kann ich gerne machen, zuvor werd ich aber mal schauen ob es den überhaupt noch gibt, sonst wird's peinlich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2012)

das beste ist ich meld mich nicht und erscheine einfach bei irgendwelchen Touren, hast du wenigstens keinen Grund dich aufzuregen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Oktober 2012)

z.Bsp. und dann trinken wir ne Freundschaftskaffee


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Schmeckt der besser als normaler Kaffee? 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Oktober 2012)

JA, ist mit Alkohol


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> JA, ist mit Alkohol



Allohol aufm Bike is nix. Aber wie wärs mim Erdinger bleifrei und einer Trailwurst?


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja, ich nehm das gleich doppelt :-D

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Allohol aufm Bike is nix. Aber wie wärs mim Erdinger bleifrei und einer Trailwurst?


 

ritschtisch ...   wie ist die Trailwurst? stell ich mir erdig vor ....


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ritschtisch ...   wie ist die Trailwurst? stell ich mir erdig vor ....



Weich und braun, wie die Trails aktuell


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Weich und braun! Hahahahaha, ich schmeiss mich weg

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

is ja nen bissl eklig, denn doch lieber ne schöne Bratwurscht ... 
@_cad_: welche Reifen brauchtest du nochmal für's GT?


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gestern mountain King 2.4 protection bestellt. Hab heute email bekommen das die heute verschickt wurden.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Montierste natürlich tubeless oder?


----------



## skinny63 (8. Oktober 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> das beste ist ich meld mich nicht und erscheine einfach bei irgendwelchen Touren, hast du wenigstens keinen Grund dich aufzuregen.



mindestens: "Beste Idee des Tages", gute Grundlage für einen Neuanfang

=============================================

bei der Wurstdiskussion setze ich auf den bewährten "Seni-Teller", passt auch besser zu mir


----------



## skinny63 (8. Oktober 2012)

ist mir gerade in die Hände gefallen:



 

 

 


 

 




 

 






 



also Recknitzrunde ab Sanitz, hatten wir schon


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

@tiger: ja versuche ich wieder mit tubeless, hoffentlich diesmal dicht!!!! 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Lass Dich nicht klein kriegen. Der Rocket Ron am Zaskar war auch sehr widerspenstig und erst nach drei Tagen dicht. Der IRC Mythos war garnicht dicht zu kriegen, der hatte wohl zu wenig Spannung am Reifenwulst. Die Maxxis Reifen waren dagegen schon ohne Milch sofort fast dicht.


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber bis Sonntag ist nicht viel Zeit und arbeiten muss ich auch noch

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag steht auf der Kippe. Erstens sind wir nur zu dritt, und zweitens siehts nach Regen aus.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> und arbeiten muss ich auch noch


 
nehm die Dinger doch mit, Handgepäck oder so ... 
  @skinny: tolle Bilder, schön das es den Weg unter der A20 noch gibt, das letzte mal war ich da als se die Säulen gestellt haben, ik hab da wohl echt wiederhohlungsbedarf ...


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag steht auf der Kippe. Erstens sind wir nur zu dritt, und zweitens siehts nach Regen aus.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Oktober 2012)

Da von der A20 die Rede war mal eine Frage: sieht man diesen Turm



skinny63 schrieb:


>


 
von der A20 aus (in Richtung Wismar auf der rechten Seite)?
Hat jemand mal nen Track von der Runde?
Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Xaser87 (9. Oktober 2012)

Der vollständigkeit halber. Der Brennnesselweg und das Rübenfeld danach waren genau richtig


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2012)

Alex, der Turm ist Richtung Stralsund hinter Rostock, Höhe Tessin/Marlow irgendwo.


----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2012)

@ skinny und Xaser:
danke für die Fotos. War eine schöne Runde. 
Da war noch Sommer.


----------



## skinny63 (9. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da von der A20 die Rede war mal eine Frage: sieht man diesen Turm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau rechte Seite 
Mein Track vom Sonntag hat ne Lücke, frag mal den Tiger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (9. Oktober 2012)

da ist er

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=reckni...&sspn=1.30556,4.22699&t=h&hnear=Recknitz&z=19


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist zufällig einer in Groß Klein und kann mir ein Schlauch zur Arbeit bringen. Durfte heut 4km schieben


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Touraufruf: morgen Kühlung pur. Treffen 10:00 Uhr am oberen Parkplatz, Waldausgang Richtung Kröpelin. Ein Teil wird experimentell sein, andere neue Trails habe ich vorab schon getestet und für prima befunden. Es wird moddrig, also lasst die feinen Klamotten zuhause. Einkehr Bastorf oder Kühlung, entscheiden wir spontan


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Wetter passt mir nicht so mit modder und schlamm und so. Dann muss ich mich ja danach waschen  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (13. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Treffen 10:00 Uhr am oberen Parkplatz, Waldausgang Richtung Kröpelin. ...


prinzipiell hätte ich Lust zu. Aber ... wo ist gleich noch der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

wenn du von kröpelin richtung kühlungsborn fährst, kurz bevor der wald anfängt ist ein parkplatz. da ist wohl treff.

ich bin raus, meine reifen sind gekommen aber leider die falschen, retoure und hoffen das bald die richtigen kommen.


----------



## MS1980 (13. Oktober 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Durfte heut 4km schieben


 
wohl eher so   

ik hab immer nen schlauch mit, habe fast 13km zur Arbeit hin, und da dauert schieben echt zu lange ...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> prinzipiell hätte ich Lust zu. Aber ... wo ist gleich noch der Treffpunkt?



Ganz einfach: von der A20 die Abfahrt Kröpelin / Kühlungsborn runter. Durch Altenhagen und Kröpelin bis dort wo die Kühlung beginnt. Direkt am Waldrand ist rechts der Parkplatz ... da sind wir die letzen Touren rüber, wenn wir auf dem Rückweg die Strasse durch die Kühlung überqueren. Dort steht auch so ein grosses "Licht an!" Schild.



Cad2 schrieb:


> ....ich bin raus, meine reifen sind gekommen aber leider die falschen, retoure und hoffen das bald die richtigen kommen.



Haste nix als Ersatz? Ich hätte 2.4er MK SS, müssteste mit Schlauch fahren.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Wetter ist ja nix für mich. Hätte ja sonst noch 2 andere Bikes 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie jetzt, das Wetter wird morgen mindestens so schön wie heute. Besser gehts im Oktober garnicht ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Is ja noch viel modder im Wald.... 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Na und. Modder schult die Fahrtechnik


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

:-D na mal schauen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## zarea (13. Oktober 2012)

OK, ich glaub, ich weiß wo.
Wenn ich viertel nach nicht da bin, warte ich an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Geht klar Nils 

Rene, Deine Anwesenheit ist Pflicht. Sonst durchbrichst Du den Kreis der 4er Runden der vergangenen Sonntage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Was soll das denn heissen? Sagt mit nix. Keine Lust dahin zu radeln und durch schlamm zu kämpfen 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren die letzten 4 Wochen immer genau 4 Leute bei der Sonntags-Runde


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

OK, aber ich bin grad ein trinken, das wird wohl nix. Ich melde mich morgen ganz früh nochmal

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, ich bin raus. Viel spass euch! 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (14. Oktober 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...h?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=player_embedded&gl=DE

Wetter nicht so toll, schaut euch etwas trial fahren an


----------



## zarea (14. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein MTB mit Allrad-Antrieb?
Heute hätten wir es gebraucht, pedalieren war teilweise möglich, aber ziemlich sinnlos. Der Matsch reichte auch von versackten Beinen bis zu stecken gebliebenen Schuhen. 
Wir sind gefühlte 100km gefahren, auf `m Tacho standen allerdings nur 28km. 
Aber sonst war schön. Danke an den, der wusste, wo es lang geht.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Oktober 2012)

Gern geschehen 

Das war wirklich Extremmoddern. Es wurden neben bekannten Trails auch einige neue Wege und Trails gefahren, und ein paar nette Downhills erkundet. Auf die 28km verteilten sich auch noch gute 800hm, und eine Menge Spass. Reine Fahrzeit gute 3 Stunden. Eingekehrt wurde an der Tanke in Kübo, es gab Erbsensuppe und Knacker, und beides war lecker ;-)

Also macht euch zur näxten Bastorf-Runde warm. Dann knacken wir mit den neuen Trails die 1500hm ;-)

Fotos gibs keine, unsere Berichte müssen euch genügen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...h?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=player_embedded&gl=DE
> 
> Wetter nicht so toll, schaut euch etwas trial fahren an



Cooles Video. Hier nochmal der normale Link dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&...ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=player_embedded&nomobile=1


----------



## MS1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hammer Video ...

ik war gestern auch ne Runde im Wald, bei uns in den HaBe's, war genauso modderich wie bei euch, die Reifen sind dafür aber echt nicht gemacht, ständig weggerutscht und unkontrolliert gedrifftet, da müssen umbeding dicke Treckerschlappen rauf, mit dick Profil wieder rauf, sonst ist so ne Modderschlacht echt lustig ...

achja und nicht 1x gemault ....


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kam gestern mit den Ardents gut klar. Schlammsurfen macht Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

Rocket und Racing ist echt nix für Schlamm und nasse Trails aber für die City zur arbeit perfekt,

mal schauen welche ich mir hol, vielleicht conti MK 2, die haben ordentlich profil, aber am besten wäre nen 2ter LRS, denn brauchst net immer wechseln


----------



## skinny63 (15. Oktober 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Rocket und Racing ist echt nix für Schlamm und nasse Trails aber für die City zur arbeit perfekt,
> 
> mal schauen welche ich mir hol, vielleicht conti MK 2, die haben ordentlich profil, aber am besten wäre nen 2ter LRS, denn brauchst net immer wechseln



Hat jemand schon den MKII ohne Probleme Tubeless dicht bekommen?
Oder eher Aufstand angesagt. RQ soll wohl nix werden.


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den MKII ohne Probleme Tubeless dicht bekommen?
> Oder eher Aufstand angesagt. RQ soll wohl nix werden.



ich hab versucht den xking 2.4 racesport dicht zu bekommen aber wurde nix.
habe ja jetzt MKII protection 2.4 bestellt und will den tubeless fahren aber der ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich hab versucht den xking 2.4 racesport dicht zu bekommen aber wurde nix.
> habe ja jetzt MKII protection 2.4 bestellt und will den tubeless fahren aber der ist noch nicht da.



Ich fahre seit Beginn des Jahres die 29" Version und habe keine Probleme. Dazu gehört aber auch ein wenig Arbeit.
Du musst auf jeden Fall den Reifen von innen auswaschen. Bremsenreiniger oder/und ein anderes Fett lösendes  Reinigungsmittel! 
Ich habe sie dann von innen mit FRM Milch eingepinselt und mit einem Fön getrocknet. Den Rest dann wie gewohnt.
Conti hat seit ein paar Tagen auch einige Videos online !


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist auch eine Menge Geduld nötig. Ich habe den Rocket Ron vom Hardtail auch erst nach 3 Tage vollständig dicht bekommen.


----------



## moddererpel (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie jetzt Kühlung...ich denke ihr wolltet im Harz spaß haben? War das Wetter nix..?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir wären ja nur noch zu zweit gewesen, hätte die lange Fahrt nicht gelohnt.


----------



## MS1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den MKII ohne Probleme Tubeless dicht bekommen?
> Oder eher Aufstand angesagt. RQ soll wohl nix werden.


 
ik bin immer noch der Schlauch Typ ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2012)

@MS fahre auch mit schlauch und genau deine reifenkombi und sie rollt war ja auch am radeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre Hardtail und Fully schlauchlos. HT 2.1er Roro/Rara Evo, Fully 2.25er Ardents. Nur das Rennrad hat noch Schläuche drin


----------



## MS1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

ja ja sie rollen, aber manchmal zu weit ....  

wie ich schon sagte, für die City perfekt, aber im feuchten schlammigen ist MIR das nix


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

guten morgen
,
MTB in der City...ne ne dat paßt ja auch net

welche Herbstreifen kommen denn rauf?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> ,
> MTB in der City...ne ne dat paßt ja auch net



Naja hier waren auch so einige mit dem MTB dabei , nur wo warst Du , wir hatten viel Spaß mitten in der City .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

oh feine sache...aber ich war arbeiten und hatte es auch nicht gesehn...unsere herbsttour steht ja noch aus

gruss von der Insel


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2012)

Kommenden Samstag ist erstmal RTF ab Stralsund über die Rügenbrücke.

Sonntag ist CTF in Greifswald ... ich werde nicht dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (16. Oktober 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Naja hier waren auch so einige mit dem MTB dabei , nur wo warst Du , wir hatten viel Spaß mitten in der City .


 
Stimmt! Und: weil wir uns nicht kannten und das auch so bleiben sollte wurde mit verbundenen Augen gefahren 






Der Hund brauchte keine Augenklappe, der hat eh weggeschaut.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

oarh geil


----------



## MS1980 (16. Oktober 2012)

_Maik_: wahrscheinlich die Conti MKII, aber mal schauen ... 

Nils: es gibt nen Allrad-Bike 





oder wie wäre es mit nen FatBike? damit solltest auch überall durch kommen .... 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=fatbi...7&tbnw=192&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:100,i:73


ich sagte durch ... net hoch ....


----------



## zarea (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hau mich weg. 

Ob sich das Allrad-Bike nicht fürchterlich schwer fährt, mit so viele Ketten?


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2012)

sicherlich leichter als das Fatbike ....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2012)

Jahresabschluss-Tour 2012? Bitte hier entlang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=382877


----------



## skinny63 (19. Oktober 2012)

TOURAUFRUF
Samstag 20.10. Start 10:00 @fischereihof

Gemütliche Seni-Teller Runde durch den wunderschönen Herbstwald 

Streckenlänge und -Profil legen wir vor Ort gemeinsam fest


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Ergänzung: Start 9:15 Uhr von der Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.

Ich werde an der Trotzenburg starten, deshalb: Dabei


----------



## Cad2 (19. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Start 9:15 Uhr von der Trotzenburg



ich sage mal JA, meine reifen sind heute gekommen, werde ich gleich nach der arbeit drauf ziehen und dann mal gucken ob sie dicht bleiben.


----------



## Obotrit (19. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> TOURAUFRUF
> ...Gemütliche Seni-Teller Runde durch den wunderschönen Herbstwald ...



Was soll das werden wenn Du zu einer gemütlichen Tour aufrufst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Was soll das werden wenn Du zu einer gemütlichen Tour aufrufst???



Eine gemütliche Runde, was sonst 

Ich lass mich von Skinny ziehen, damits nicht zu schnell wird


----------



## skinny63 (19. Oktober 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Was soll das werden wenn Du zu einer gemütlichen Tour aufrufst???



Verstehe ich gerade nicht...

Gemütlich sollte klar sein oder? Gerne auch mal anhalten zum Fotografieren etc.

Wem es zu langsam ist, kann gewisse zwischenetappen 2x fahren...


----------



## halbrechts2 (19. Oktober 2012)

wie besprochen in der Planung,

melde die endgültige Teilnahme heute abend


----------



## Obotrit (19. Oktober 2012)

ok, ich hätte fragen sollen: "für wen gemütlich".
Bin leider nicht dabei. Meine Baustelle muss bis Weihnachten fertig sein. Und das ist ja bald.


----------



## MarNe (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (19. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei  Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter so wird wie die letzten Tage


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

...euch mal wieder viel Spaß bin mal wieder arbeiten...und das bei dem super Wetter


----------



## halbrechts2 (19. Oktober 2012)

bin dabei, leider ohne seniteller, mach mich ca. 13.00 aus dem Staub

bis morgen


----------



## Cad2 (20. Oktober 2012)

Schöne tour heute bei besten Wetter. Bis kühlungsborn hab ich dann durchgehalten, danach musste ich mich ausklinken was auch besser so war. Bin auf Fotos und Videos gespannt 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Oktober 2012)

Joah, sehr geniale Tour heute. Gestartet sind wir mit 9 Leuten. In Kühlungsborn waren wir dann noch 5 und zurück in Rostock nur noch 2 

Mein Garmin sagte am Ende 77km und glatte 1000 hm


----------



## waldtierMV (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich komme aus Plau am See, und bin schon lange auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten aus der Nähe.

Am 10.11.12 fahren "Hegi" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=13617) und ich evtll. ne große Tour um den Plauer See.
Falls von euch aus Interesse besteht könnt Ihr gern mitradeln!


So weit wäre die Anreise ja nicht?!


----------



## skinny63 (21. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Bin auf Fotos und Videos gespannt
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Erst mal Bilder:


 

 

 


 

 




 

 




 

 







 

 

 


 

 



Video muss ich mal schauen


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2012)




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2012)

waldtierMV schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich komme aus Plau am See, und bin schon lange auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten aus der Nähe.
> 
> ...



Wenns terminlich passt, sind wir bestimmt dabei. Plauer See kennen wir gut.
Du darfst Dich gerne auch bei uns bei Touren im Güstrower oder Rostocker Raum anschliessen.


----------



## Obotrit (21. Oktober 2012)

Für mich auch mal wieder ne schöne Tour durch mein Revier. Musste ja leider auch schon früher weg. Meine Bilder sind leider Schrott geworden. Ich hoffe mit PS da noch was rauszuholen. Ansonsten "Förster-Blitzer-Video" stell ich dann rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (21. Oktober 2012)

geile Tour,schöne Bilder!
  @obo: freu mich aufs video


----------



## skinny63 (21. Oktober 2012)

Video, so auf die Schnelle:


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2012)

sieht super aus


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2012)

schöne Pic's und nettes Video ...

leider fehlen spannende Scenen ...   nur der Cad, der ballert da so schnell lang und bringt nen bissl was rein, achja und der letzte Fahrer, den erkenne ich aber net ...


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Es war ja gemütlich angesagt deswegen sind die meisten auch gemütlich gefahren. Bergab geht das bei mir aber irgendwie nicht  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2012)

intressant ist, das der Lory da uch schon mal längs gefahren ist, und das Vid sieht spannender aus

hat Skinny in sein Profil, mußt mal schauen, genau die gleiche Stelle, zufall? grins


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Purer Zufall :-D 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich da tatsächlich so langsam gefahren, oder ist da ne Zeitlupe drin?


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2012)

wer langsam fährt wird länger gesehen, oder wie war das ...  grins 

aber sieht aus, als würdest du langsamer werden im Vid ...


----------



## skinny63 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hehe lustiges Szenen Raten

Auflösung, ja beim Tiger zeitweise 50% Zeitlupe 

 @MS1980: bin für Vorschläge spannender(er) Szenen offen, wolltest du uns bei der nächsten Tour nen schönen Abflug zeigen?

Sag vorher Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2012)

spannender wäre weiter unten gewesen, da wo der Wurzelteppich beginnt, oder endet ....

ich bin mit mein kaputten Fuß immer noch bissl vorsichtig, der Abflug wird noch warten müssen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2012)

Skinny, einen Abflug gabs 10min nachdem Du uns verlassen hast. Natürlich ich, wer auch sonst. Drei Abflüge bei einer Tour dürften neuer Rekord sein )


----------



## Obotrit (22. Oktober 2012)

@skinny: schönes video - das mit der Geschwindigkeit hatte ich auch mich schon gefragt. Waren René und ich wirklich die Schnellsten?


----------



## Cad2 (22. Oktober 2012)

skinny sagte doch noch das er jedesmal etwas angst wenn ich runter fahre und gut ist das er hinter dem baum gefilmt hatte als schutz


----------



## skinny63 (22. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> skinny sagte doch noch das er jedesmal etwas angst wenn ich runter fahre und gut ist das er hinter dem baum gefilmt hatte als schutz



Passt schon, gut, dass es Buche war und nicht Birke 

Nur, dass ich nicht missverstanden werde: Stürzen soll nach Möglichkeit keiner, wenn doch mal, dann möglichst ohne große Folgen ...

Mein crash- Helm sollte als Muster noch im Bike-market HRO hängen


----------



## Obotrit (22. Oktober 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...Mein crash- Helm sollte als Muster noch im Bike-market HRO hängen...


Wo da? Ich hab ihn noch nicht gesehen (außer das Foto).


----------



## skinny63 (22. Oktober 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Wo da? Ich hab ihn noch nicht gesehen (außer das Foto).



Im Laden in der Stadt, vielleicht isser aber auch schon weg dort.

War ewig nicht mehr da....


----------



## zarea (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach, ich wäre auch gerne bei Eurer Tour dabei gewesen. 

"Leider" hatte ich micht schon mit `nem Bekannten im Deister verabredet. Und so habe ich den Samstag damit verbracht, den Berg im kleinsten Gang hoch zu kurbeln, und wieder runter zu rollen. 
(50km; 1356hm; 23°C;  )

Hier der Versuch eines Fotos:


----------



## MS1980 (22. Oktober 2012)

im Deister warst de, is ja klasse, da wollt ich auch mal hin, die Hamburger schwärmen ja alle davon, 

ist das da echt wie im Harz? 

es soll ja auch fette Downhillstrecken da geben, kannst was dazu sagen?

gern auch p.m., nicht das es hier mecker gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (22. Oktober 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... ist das da echt wie im Harz?...


Hm...
es ist nicht so groß, und irgentwie steiler.


----------



## Cad2 (23. Oktober 2012)

@steve und @tiger: also easton haven vorbau alu wiegt 152g 85mm, 
lenker easton haven carbon 181g 709mm


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi, mal was anderes der *Winterpokal* steht ja vor der Tür ...

wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Unplugged (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin, bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat, gibt's 'ne Sonntagsrunde, bei der man sich anschließen kann?
 @zarea: wo ist das Foto entstanden? Raketentrail?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag für fast alles offen. Lockere Hardtail-Runde oder Fully shreddern? Senitellerrunde, Bastorf oder Kübo, mir wurscht. Sagt was ihr wollt, ich biete mich gerne als Führer an ;-)


----------



## zarea (24. Oktober 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> @_zarea_: wo ist das Foto entstanden? Raketentrail?


 Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur hinterher gefahren. Und nur weil ich da mal alle drei Jahre hin fahre, hab ich auch kein Interesse an den Namen. Sorry. 
 @Sonntag:
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (24. Oktober 2012)

Es soll ja etwas kühler werden, am Wochenende, so 7°C in etwa. Ich wäre für eine anspruchsvolle Tour. Fully. 

Mal was anderes, wie wäre es mit einem Rundkurs um den Müritzsee? Da kommen gut 80km zusammen. Und die Gegend soll auch schön sein, da um den See drumrum. 

Herzliche Grüße!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2012)

Müritz is stinklangweilig und grösstenteils Strasse.

Dann lass uns lieber Bastorf komplett fahren


----------



## Kay_NWM (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

am Sonntag findet in Ratzeburg eine CTF statt,schöne Strecken und immer 
prima organisiert.

http://www.rst-luebeck.de/content/ctf-8rst-luebeck-ctf-0

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich 2-3 Mitfahrer finden, wäre ich auch in Ratzeburg dabei. Platz im Auto ist genug. Abholung 8 Uhr beim Porsche-Autohaus in der Südstadt, bzw bei der Aral-Tanke daneben.


----------



## skinny63 (24. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Müritz is stinklangweilig und grösstenteils Strasse.
> 
> Dann lass uns lieber Bastorf komplett fahren



ich bin zwar nicht da, schlage aber "Schlösserrunde mal anders" vor

Ist Marne evtl. noch in Erinnerung

http://connect.garmin.com/course/2325320

CTF Ratzeburg - auch nett und ging vor 2 Jahren auch flott zur Sache


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Stinklangweilig? Isses so? Zumindest ist ja komplett um den See Waldgebiet, mit inbegriffen der Müritz Nationalpark. Na gut. Aber schon wieder Bastdorf, Kühlung...nee
Dann eben Sonntag, Ratzeburg, CTF...


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Stinklangweilig? Isses so? Zumindest ist ja komplett um den See Waldgebiet, mit inbegriffen der Müritz Nationalpark. Na gut.


 
Blödsinn! Wenn man den ausgeschilderten Müritz-Rundweg fährt ist es wenig abwechslungsreich, aber nie "stinklangweilig", fährt man auf kleinen Wegen abseits der Touri-Pfade wirds sehr spannend (für Auge/n und Wade/n).
Alex


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Wenn man den ausgeschilderten Müritz-Rundweg fährt ist es wenig abwechslungsreich, aber nie "stinklangweilig", fährt man auf kleinen Wegen abseits der Touri-Pfade wirds sehr spannend (für Auge/n und Wade/n).
> Alex



Davon gehe ich auch aus. Das "Na gut" ist die kurze Version von "Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich" 

Werde dort auf jeden Fall mal lang, alleine oder - nicht alleine.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

Mach das mal, es lohnt sich- auch bzw. gerade im Herbst, wenn die Touristen weg sind und die Luft klar ist, eine wunderschöne Tour! Du solltest dann auf jeden Fall diesen Aussichtsturm besteigen, südöstlich von Speck gelegen (ist vom Rundweg ausgeschildert). Bei klarem Wetter hat man einen traumhaften Weitblick über Wald und Wasser und fühlt sich wie in Schweden! 






In der Nähe entspringt übrigens die Havel- unspektakulär, aber mit einer kleinen "Gedenkstätte" mitten im Wald .
Alex


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Na dann weiß ich, wo ich dieses Wochenende hinfahren werde, eventuell sogar mit dem Rad. Vielleicht bekomme ich so ein tollen Fahrradcomputer über's Wochenende ausgeliehen.  bin schon am gucken bezüglich einer günstigen Unterkunft. Oh ja, das ist eine gute Idee. So mach ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

Für die Müritzumrundung ist eigentlich kein Garmin oder so erforderlich- der Weg ist komplett ausgeschildert.


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Davon gehe ich aus. Nur der Weg von Rostock nach Waren(Müritz) mit dem Rad, will ich mir weisen lassen. Sicher ist das, verfahre mich immer ab und an. Es soll morgen losgehen.

So, ein intensivstationspiepsendes Fahrradcomputer-Ding ist schon mal organisiert.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

Hätte Dir auch ein Garmin anbieten können.


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hätte Dir auch ein Garmin anbieten können.



Du darfst gerne einen Track anbieten. Vielleicht sind wir damals auch falsch gefahren, aber aus der Erinnerung wars nicht besonders interessant.


----------



## davelon83 (25. Oktober 2012)

@MarNe: hui, also ich kann dir schon mal sagen, dass ich die Strecke Rostock-Waren schonmal mit dem Rad gefahren bin. Das heißt ich bin von Waren nach Rostock gefahren, weil ich da her komme 

Dürften so um die 120km sein... is also ein schönes Stück und macht echt Laune  bin aber damals nach Karte gefahren, weiß also nicht, wo deine Garmin dich dann lang führt!
Zwecks UNterkunft: meine Cousine hat Ferienwohnungen, die sie vermietet, vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich! www.mueritzhoehe.de

und ich kann auch sagen, dass eine Müritzumrundung doch recht abwechslungsreich ist. der hier erwähnte Aussichtsturm ist eine Sendemast und steht auf dem Käflingsberg und da mit dem Rad hoch ist schon nich schlecht 

Würde ja gerne mitkommen, nur leider habe ich immer noch Prüfungen


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> aber aus der Erinnerung wars nicht besonders interessant.


 
gelöscht


----------



## Obotrit (25. Oktober 2012)

@MarNe: vergess Dein Flickzeug nicht (vielleicht auch mal nen Schlauch)  - kannst auch Autobahn fahrn, Abfahrt ist ja ausgeschildert - sollte man also nicht verfehlen


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Davelon83, man kommt also gut mit dem Rad dorthin? Bei so einer Strecke ist es etwas ärgerlich, wenn man sich verfranzt. Und 120 km sind kein Problem, solange man sich nicht verfährt.  das mit den Ferienwohnungen ist toll, aber für mich zu groß, vielleicht kennt deine Cousine jemanden, der ein Zimmerchen mit einem Bettchen vermietet und es auch kein Problem ist, das Fahrrad mit unterzustellen. Das wäre schön! Auf das Angebot an sich komme ich aber gerne zurück, wenn ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. Oktober 2012)

In Waren und Umgebung gibts doch sicher B(ett)&B(ike)-Angebote, vielleicht suchst Du gezielt danach.


----------



## waldtierMV (25. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du darfst Dich gerne auch bei uns bei Touren im Güstrower oder Rostocker Raum anschliessen.



Okay, werd dann mal öfter hier reinschauen. Mal sehen ob es mal passt!!

Fährt von euch jemand die CTF in Ratzeburg mit am WE?

Beste Grüße,
Andi


----------



## davelon83 (25. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> man kommt also gut mit dem Rad dorthin? Bei so einer Strecke ist es etwas ärgerlich, wenn man sich verfranzt. Und 120 km sind kein Problem, solange man sich nicht verfährt.



joar das ist kein Problem. Ist aber auch viel Asphalt mit dabei. also von Rostock aus müsste es erst mal waldig sein und dann nach und nach kommt mehr asphalt dazu. Ich bin damals glaube ich über Lalendorf gefahren... habe Güstrow also nicht passiert, wobei das über Güstrow evtl. besser sein könnte... musste halt mal schauen.

Und so spontan fällt mir jetzt leider niemand ein, aber die Bed&Bike-Sache gibts bestimmt auch in Waren! ansonsten vielleicht noch jugendherberge ?!


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

davelon83 schrieb:


> Und so spontan fällt mir jetzt leider niemand ein, aber die Bed&Bike-Sache gibts bestimmt auch in Waren! ansonsten vielleicht noch jugendherberge ?!



 bin schon am finden...danke.


----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

@Obotrit:  warte Mal...ist alles beisammen! Hab sogar einen Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Oktober 2012)

MarNe jetzt die schönen mehr-tagentouren???? wo waren die im Sommer???

...und nun habe ich leider keine zeit mir hättean auch beide angebote gut gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (25. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> MarNe jetzt die schönen mehr-tagentouren???? wo waren die im Sommer???
> 
> ...und nun habe ich leider keine zeit mir hättean auch beide angebote gut gefallen



Na sowas!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Oktober 2012)

aber, ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt steht ja auch noch aus


----------



## Obotrit (26. Oktober 2012)

Video der letzten Woche endlich online:


----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Was geht morgen nun??? Lokale runde oder ausserhalb?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (27. Oktober 2012)

schönes Video ... da bekommt man lust auf ne Tour ...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Was geht morgen nun??? Lokale runde oder ausserhalb?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Mach nen Vorschlag


----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin für lokal und max 50-60km

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2012)

Wohld muss nicht sein. In einer Woche gibts Bastorf komplett wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Ratzeburg? Hardtail Runde mit bissl Strasse?


----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ratzeburg war ca 45km runde oder wieviel? Strasse noch keine Lust. Erst wenn RR fertig ist. Bastorf nächste Woche bin ich dabei

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2012)

45km ist die kurze Runde. Wir würden natürlich die 75km Männerrunde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Uff, dann muss ich aber mit zaskar fahren. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Video der letzten Woche endlich online:



und wo ist das andere "Blitzer" video?


----------



## halbrechts2 (27. Oktober 2012)

dank an Obo fürs video, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort!

Sonntag geht bei mir nix.

Viel Spass


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde morgen um 9:00 Uhr in Güstrow mit dem Hardtail starten und gegen 10:30 Uhr am Südstadtcenter sein. Von dort aus Richtung Doberan, dann Kühlungsborn oder Heiligendamm. 

Mitradler sind gerne gesehen, aber bitte Bescheid sagen, sonst warte ich am Südstadtcenter nicht. Es wird auf jeden Fall locker gefahren, anspruchsvolle Trails werden ausgelassen. Ausdauertraining ist angesagt. Das Wetter soll prima werden, Sonne satt, bis 8 Grad und trocken.


----------



## Obotrit (27. Oktober 2012)

@Cad2: Blitzervideo? Das waren nur schlechte Fotos von mir. Bin aber dabei was draus zu basteln.


----------



## Cad2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Achso, ich dachte du hast da auch gefilmt so wie skinny

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Obotrit (27. Oktober 2012)

Meinst Du das?


----------



## Cad2 (28. Oktober 2012)

ja genau das, ist aber echt etwas unscharf geworden. nächstes mal nimmst bitte die spiegelreflex mit


----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2012)

Gerade das ist doch der Effekt. 
O.K. Spiegelreflex, dann springst du über alle 4 Hügel im Althöfer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (29. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> So mach ich das.


 
Und?


----------



## MarNe (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte drei interessante Tage. Insgesamt sind gut 260km zusammengekommen, trotz Höhenangst den Käflingsbergturm hoch und hatte eine verdammt schöne Aussicht, vor allem auf die Bäume, die man ja sonst nur von unten sieht. Mit dem Navi stand ich nur am ersten Tag auf Kriegsfuß,  statt der ca 80km hatte ich dann, endlich in Waren angekommen, 103 km. Hab's mit Humor genommen.  Samstag bin ich dann, wie geplant, um das kleine Meer geradelt und hatte zum Abschluss der Tour einen wahnsinnigen Sonnenuntergang, ein warmes Essen und 2 Hefeweizen. Und am Sonntag schon wieder super Wetter und diesmal lief es wie geschmiert, mit dem Navi. Wirtschafts-Feld- und Waldwege. Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht und alles ohne Pannen. War richtig cool! Mach ich nochmal, so eine Mehrtagestour.


----------



## MarNe (29. Oktober 2012)

Fotos gibt es auch, viel habe ich jedoch nicht fotografiert, hatte keine Lust alle 5min die Handschuhe auszuziehen. War ja doch etwas frisch, am Samstag um die 3°C mit ganz viel Sonne. Ungefähr so jedoch war die Wetterlage alle 3 Tage. 

Sonntag, in der Nähe von Basedow.


----------



## skinny63 (29. Oktober 2012)

*Touraufruf für Mittwoch 31.10.:* 

wir starten in Sanitz, Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr auf dem Netto-Parkplatz (Ortsmitte). Wir werden die bereits 2x befahrene Strecke nutzen, unter Umgehung der Modderstellen an der Recknitz (so möglich).

Zwischen ca. 60 und 80 km Gesamtfahrstrecke sind abzusehen. Einkehr ist im Kräuterhotel Ehmkendorf geplant. 

Tempo? Immer schön mit der Ruhe (Herbstwald genießen).


----------



## MarNe (29. Oktober 2012)

Fein! Bin dabei. 

Hier noch ein Foto vom Herbstwald. Von oben.  

Blick vom Käflingsbergturm.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2012)

Dabei mit Zwerg und Anhänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (29. Oktober 2012)

leider nicht dabei, muss arbeiten am Feiertag

viel Spass!


----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2012)

In Berlin ist leider kein Feiertag.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ich hatte drei interessante Tage.



Das war DAS perfekte Wetter für die Tour, hab mich für Dich gefreut.


----------



## MarNe (29. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das war DAS perfekte Wetter für die Tour, hab mich für Dich gefreut.



Das ist wohl wahr. Hab ich so nicht erwartet und um so mehr habe ich es dann genossen indem ich eben den ganzen Tag draußen rumgetobt habe.  War dann nur zum essen und schlafen drinnen. Von Waren direkt hab ich kaum was gesehen. War ja auch nicht geplant.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Das war DAS perfekte Wetter für die Tour, hab mich für Dich gefreut.


 
...ich habe mich auch für MarNe gefreut...

und am Mitwoch auch dabei


----------



## MS1980 (29. Oktober 2012)

hab ik was verpasst? ist Mittwoch nen Feiertag?


----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2012)

.. nicht in Hamburg.


----------



## Cad2 (30. Oktober 2012)

Keine Zeit morgen. Morgen wird abgegrillt 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (30. Oktober 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Keine Zeit morgen. Morgen wird abgegrillt
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Abgrillen? = nach der Tour


----------



## Cad2 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ne das schaffen wir zeitlich wohl nicht. Muss 15uhr in Warnemünde sein. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (31. Oktober 2012)

Hey Skinny und Vegeta! Danke für die schöne Tour! Habe 94 km auf'n Schirm und bin zufrieden. Ja doch, auch wenn ich statt der Sahnetorte eher die Bananen-Quarktorte hätte nehmen sollen.  Sahne und Sport, dass passt nicht so gut. Dann lieber herzhaftes...in Zukunft.  Hefezopf oder so. 

Guten Abend wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## skinny63 (31. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hey Skinny und Vegeta! Danke für die schöne Tour! Habe 94 km auf'n Schirm und bin zufrieden. Ja doch, auch wenn ich statt der Sahnetorte eher die Bananen-Quarktorte hätte nehmen sollen.  Sahne und Sport, dass passt nicht so gut. Dann lieber herzhaftes...in Zukunft.  Hefezopf oder so.
> 
> Guten Abend wünsch ich Euch.



Mir hat es auch gut gefallen, die Tour wird so langsam rund, daher heute auch mal der Track dazu:

http://connect.garmin.com/course/2357480


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Oktober 2012)

nabend,

ja war ne sehr schöne Tour und MarNe ist mal heute unsere Heldin schöne Leistung und ja der Kuchen war sehr lecker...


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Oktober 2012)

MarNe schrieb:


> Sahne und Sport, dass passt nicht so gut.



Immer noch besser als Sahne OHNE Sport!


----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2012)

seid ihr nur zu dritt gefahren?


----------



## Xaser87 (1. November 2012)

Nochmal was anderes. Hat jemand Interesse an dem Winterpokal dieses Jahre?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. November 2012)

Was fürn Winterpokal? Was ist das?


----------



## Obotrit (1. November 2012)

Schaut mal bitte zur Abstimmung für unsere Abschlussfahrt - Der Tisch muss nämlich reserviert werden und die Zeit ist knapp.


----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2012)

ich hab auch mal ne Frage, mein Tacho spinnt irgendwie rum, morgens zur Arbeit da zeigt er noch alles richtig an, und abends geht er nach 2km immer aus, bzw er zeichnet die gefahrenen KM nicht mehr auf, habe am Tacho und am Sensor bereits die batterien ersetzt aber keine besserung, jemand ne Idee was das sein kann? 

brauch den Ja für'm Winterpokal ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (2. November 2012)

Evtl Temperatur Problem? Mal die Kontakte überprüfen / reinigen. Kannst sonst auch dein Handy nehmen mit der passenden app dazu. Mache ich so.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2012)

mein Handy hat keine App's, ist nen Walkman Handy von Sony ... 

das mit den Kontakten werde ich mal machen ...


----------



## Cad2 (2. November 2012)

Oh, du lebst noch in der Vergangenheit  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## skinny63 (2. November 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Oh, du lebst noch in der Vergangenheit
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express



Für den WP reicht im Extremfall ne Uhr, kann ruhig schon Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel haben ....


----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2012)

ik fahr lieber Bike, statt mir nen teures Handy zuholen ... 

handyrechnung max.10 im Monat, kannst da mithalten? grins ....


----------



## Cad2 (2. November 2012)

Ne kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Fahre aber auch nette Bikes 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2012)

das stimmt wohl, nun gut ...  unendschieden ...  lach ...


----------



## zarea (2. November 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ... Handy ... mit der passenden app dazu. ...


Und gleich mit ToPo-Karte. Das wäre der einzige Grund mir so ein neumodisches Ding zu holen. 




Sent from my Motherboard over Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line


----------



## Xaser87 (2. November 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Sent from my Motherboard over Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line


----------



## Cad2 (2. November 2012)

Geil xaser! Hätte ich glatt übersehen.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2012)

TOURAUFRUF:

Morgen = Sonntag starten wir die Standard-Runde. Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gemütliche Runde durch den wunderschönen Herbstwald bis Kellerswald. Dort gibts dann die Optionen Quellental oder Kühlung/Bastorf. Entschieden wird gemeinsam, evtl. teilen wir die Gruppe auch einfach. Das Wetter soll ganz gut werden, eine Regenjacke sollte sicherheitshalber dabei sein.

Für WP-Fahrer ist die Tour Pflicht, als Vorbereitung ;-)


----------



## MarNe (3. November 2012)

Ich nehme Quelltal. Bin in den letzten Tagen weit genug gefahren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

...und ich gehe spazieren habe ne Schnupfen


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2012)

Maik, vergess nicht Schal und Mütze mitzunehmen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

danke und wasserfeste Schuhe...deshalb nun auch der Schnupfen


----------



## MarNe (3. November 2012)

Oh! Gute Besserung 

Aber zu Montag biste gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> danke und wasserfeste Schuhe..


 
du sollst doch auf den Trails fahren und nicht durch die Bucht ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

ja ja danke...

na ich werde wohl das Feld von hinten aufrollen


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2012)

ich glaub gegen deine gefahrenen KM kommt vielleicht Steffen noch ran, aber sonst wirds schwierig, du sitzt ja immer auf'm Bike ...  bei Wind und Wasser ...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2012)

Ich hab knapp 5100km diese Jahr und bis jetzt ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (3. November 2012)

Bin morgen nicht dabei. Sch... Wetter 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2012)

Das Scheisswetter kommt erst abends ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

....Marko du bist ja im anderen Team...da sind wir nun alle gut motiviert und mein Winter-MTB läuft sowie der Crosser...
aber für alle steht ja der spaß und die natur im Vordergrund...


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2012)

jup, spaß soll's schon machen ... 

_Steffen_ das ist mal ordentlich, bei mir sind's um 2000km bis jetzt , nicht dolle aber mehr ging diesjahr net ...


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2012)

vor der nächsten Tour, ein paar Pics von der Letzten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2012)

schöne Pic's ... ik muß auch mal wieder mit euch los ... denn bis next Sontag ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. November 2012)

Moin, 



Vielleicht könnten wir mal ne Usedom-Runde vorplanen, so kommenden Frühling? Dann könnte ich theoretisch 6 Leute + Bikes mitnehmen ab bei mir


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2012)

Wir werden ganz sicher eine Usedom-Tour planen. Plätze sind allerdings genug vorhanden, und das nicht nur theoretisch, sondern praktisch )

Ich bitte nochmal um Beachtung des Threads zur Abschlusstour in der IG. Der Termin steht nun fest, und die Plätze zum Futtern sind gebucht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=24835


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2012)

so nun offiziell, ik hab am Sontag zeit zum Biken, wo gehts hin? 

achja, in der Heimat versteht sich ....


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2012)

Wie wärs wenn Du eine Tour aufrufst?


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2012)

*--- TOUR AUFRUF ---- back 2 Roots durch** Wohld und Kühlung , **10uhr Fischereihafen*

ik würd mal wieder ne Gelände-Tour dehen wollen, die bissl technisch ist, mit Wurzeln und co ... , gerne auch experimentell


da ich mich dort *nicht* aus kenne, wäre nen guter Guide nicht schlecht 

wer würde uns durch's Gelände lotzen und zu ner guten Gaststätte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2012)

achja, Licht umbedingt mitnehmen, könnte länger gehen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2012)

Guide mach ich gerne. Ich dachte eher an eine Tour in Deiner Heimat. Gegen Wohld hab ich aber auch nix. Nur wenns so moddrig wird wie gestern, wird die komplette Tour echt hart.

Oder starten wir Project 1500 (hm) ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2012)

bei mir in der gegend ist ja nix spannendes und ihr seid ja mit Skinny schon öfters dort gefahren, der kennt sich auch besser aus als ich, ich kenne keine zusammenhängende Strecken, schaffe ja noch nicht mal die recknitz-tour nach zufahren,  verfahre mich dort auch jedesmal ...  nöö

ik habe richtig Bock auf Gelände


----------



## skinny63 (5. November 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gegen Wohld hab ich aber auch nix. Nur wenns so moddrig wird wie gestern, wird die komplette Tour echt hart.



Wenn es nicht ab sofort, für den Rest der Woche, aufhört zu regnen, wird es sehr seifig. Macht dann auch wenig Spaß....

Wir sollten überlegen, ob wir uns nicht von Vegeta über Usedom führen lassen....


----------



## skinny63 (6. November 2012)

Vegeta hat derzeit keinen Inet Zugang, ich rufe ihn später mal wegen Usedom an

Ansonsten werfe ich mal folgenden Kurs in den Ring:
http://connect.garmin.com/course/2325320

Ist von allem was dabei, das Gelände ist auch weniger witterungsabhängig, als der Wohld derzeit.

Und ehrlich, ich bin auch bereit mal wieder was Anderes zu fahren....

Gerne auch ne längere Runde am Plauer See.

http://connect.garmin.com/course/2384330

So, nun ihr....


----------



## Xaser87 (6. November 2012)

Usedom oder Plauer See ist doch mal was nettes. Wenn das Datum und mein Schichtplan passen um so besser


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2012)

Mir fast wurscht, dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall 

Für Usedom könnte ich Platz für 3 Mitfahrer plus Bikes ab Rostock anbieten.


----------



## skinny63 (6. November 2012)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Usedom oder Plauer See ist doch mal was nettes. Wenn das Datum und mein Schichtplan passen um so besser



Wir reden über den 11.11.....


----------



## Xaser87 (6. November 2012)

Ach mist... viel Spass


----------



## MarNe (6. November 2012)

Oh fein, auswärts! Mach ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (6. November 2012)

Klingt gut.. ich bin, denke ich, auch mal wieder mit dabei! Ist ja bei mir schon etwas länger her!


----------



## Cad2 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin wohl leider raus. Arbeit :/

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2012)

Skinny's voeschlag hört sich auch klasse an, Schlösserrunde und Plauer See kenne ich noch garnicht

Usedom ist auch klasse, 

was sagt der Wetterbericht eigentlich vorraus?


----------



## davelon83 (6. November 2012)

Also laut Wettebericht sieht es momentan so aus, dass es auf Usedom sehr wahrscheinlich regnen wird. Am Plauer See siehts dagegen besser aus. Aber der Wetterbericht ändert sich ja sowieso jeden Tag

Ich finde beide Ideen super! Welche der beiden Touren in Fragen kommen, sollte man dann wohl vom Wetter abhängig machen?!


----------



## skinny63 (8. November 2012)

*TOURAUFRUF*

SONNTAG 11.11.2012
Start in Kuchelmiss, auf dem Parkplatz in Ortsmitte 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt dort

Gefahren wird die "Schlösserrunde mal anders" Tour
http://connect.garmin.com/course/2325320

Mit ca. 5 h reiner Fahrzeit ist zu rechnen.

Einkehren wahrscheinlich in Ulrichshusen möglich, danach wird es schwieriger.

Also Reserveverpflegung einpacken.

Für Mitnahme ab ARAL Tanke Tessiner Strasse um 09:15 bitte rechtzeitig anmelden. Mal schauen, was dann geht....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. November 2012)

Jetzt zwei paralell laufende Aufrufe oder aus alt wird neu?


----------



## davelon83 (8. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> SONNTAG 11.11.2012
> Start in Kuchelmiss, auf dem Parkplatz in Ortsmitte 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt dort
> ...



Also ich wäre mit dabei!  @skinny: wenn du noch Platz hast, würde ich mich freuen


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei. Wenn da Wetter passt, starte ich ab Güstrow ;-)


----------



## zarea (8. November 2012)

Start  ist wieder in Kuchelmiß?

Ich hoffe, ich werde Zeit haben, weiß noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (8. November 2012)

Ich möchte auch,  wer nimmt mich mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2012)

Wenn sich niemand findet, könnte ich Transfer ab Gü anbieten. Bis nach Gü müsstest Du dann mit der Bahn oder auf eigenen Rädern fahren


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Jetzt zwei paralell laufende Aufrufe oder aus alt wird neu?


 
ik werd bei der Schlösserrunde mitradeln, die andere Tour ist somit gestrichen ... 

denke das mit 10uhr sollte ich hinbekommen ...


----------



## skinny63 (8. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> SONNTAG 11.11.2012
> Start in Kuchelmiss, auf dem Parkplatz in Ortsmitte 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt dort
> ...



Bisher zusammengefasst:
Dabei: ms1980, Marne, davelon, Tiger, evtl. Zarea & me
Nicht dabei: xaser, cad2

Transfer ab Aral: Davelon & Marne => werden wir hinkriegen

Es ist die einzige Tour mit Aufruf zum Sonntag in diesem Faden.


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. November 2012)

wünsch Euch viel Spass und meld mich mal für die nächsten 2 -3 KW ab


----------



## Deleted 123388 (8. November 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (9. November 2012)

Hat jemand noch eine Stelle frei, wo man Wochenende nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. November 2012)

Hartz IV?


----------



## Lory (9. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher zusammengefasst:
> Dabei: ms1980, Marne, davelon, Tiger, evtl. Zarea & me
> Nicht dabei: xaser, cad2


+ Lory = dabei



			
				skinn63 schrieb:
			
		

> Transfer ab Aral: Davelon & Marne => werden wir hinkriegen


Meets us at the Aral Tanke


----------



## skinny63 (9. November 2012)

Aktuell zusammengefasst:
Dabei: ms1980, Marne, davelon, Tiger, evtl. Zarea, steve, Lory & me
Nicht dabei: xaser, cad2, halbrechts2

Transfer ab Aral: Davelon & Marne bei Lory und Skinny mit

Passt


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. November 2012)

Ist die Strecke eigentlich so wie die "Seniteller" Runde oder härter/schwächer?


----------



## skinny63 (9. November 2012)

Länger aber mehr Erhol-Stücken dazwischen


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2012)

Deutlich länger


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. November 2012)

OK, also erledigt - so lange Strecken krieg ich gerad nicht durchgehend auf die Reihe.

Naya viel Spaß


----------



## MarNe (9. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Transfer ab Aral: Davelon & Marne bei Lory und Skinny mit
> 
> Passt



Vielen Dank!  bis Sonntag.


----------



## davelon83 (9. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Aktuell zusammengefasst:
> Dabei: ms1980, Marne, davelon, Tiger, evtl. Zarea, steve, Lory & me
> Nicht dabei: xaser, cad2, halbrechts2
> 
> ...



Super danke, dann bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. November 2012)

ich werd morgen auch an der Tanke sein, kenne den Parkplatz in Kuchelmiß ja nicht ...  

also bis später


----------



## zarea (11. November 2012)

Ich werde nicht kommen können. 
Ich werde hier eine Runde drehen.


----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2012)

Schön war's:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. November 2012)

hi skinny,

mal wieder schöne Bilder geradelt bis es dunkel war hmm brauch wohl auch mal Licht...

nun wieder daheim und radelbereit


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2012)

Denn organisier mal ne Usedom-Tour ;-)

Schön wars gestern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. November 2012)

na so wie es aussieht, muß ich Sonntag abend arbeiten, da ginge was in der Woche ist ja bei den meisten  eher schlecht


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2012)

Jo in der Woche is ganz schlecht. Bei mir bevorzugt Sonntags.


----------



## MS1980 (12. November 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder Skinny, 

der Nightride war echt der Hammer, und die Betty is ne wucht ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (13. November 2012)

Schade, daß dat nich mehr geklappt hat!

Geile Bilder, die motivieren um "schnell" wieder aufs Rad zu kommen.





skinny63 schrieb:


> Schön war's:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. November 2012)

Nur mal so nebenbei, hat jemand zufällig ein paar Kojaks fürs 28er Format übrig?


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2012)

*TOURAUFRUF
*
SONNTAG 25.11.2012
Start in Ribnitz-Damgarten, Parkplatz Gänsewiese

Gefahren wird die Boddenrunde (gegen Uhrzeigersinn, ca. 85km)

Mit ca. 5 h reiner Fahrzeit ist zu rechnen.

Einkehren ist möglich, sprechen wir nach Bedarf ab.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2012)

Dabei


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF
> *
> SONNTAG 25.11.2012
> Start in Ribnitz-Damgarten, Parkplatz Gänsewiese
> ...



Straße nach Saal sind wir ja schon oft gefahren, deshalb etwas experimentell:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bvqtrrajarrbzqzs


----------



## Lory (23. November 2012)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei.

Abfahrt vom Parkplatz ist um 10 uhr.

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2012)

Lory schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag auch dabei.
> 
> Abfahrt vom Parkplatz ist um 10 uhr.
> 
> Greetz



Zweckdienlicher Hinweis 
Das da noch keiner gefragt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2012)

Weil 10:00 Uhr unsere Standardzeit ist


----------



## Xaser87 (23. November 2012)

muss leider wieder arbeiten


----------



## MS1980 (23. November 2012)

wir sind dieses WE auch net da, schade ....   euch aber viel spaß ....


----------



## MarNe (23. November 2012)

Ich komme gerne mit. Lory läd mich demzufolge ein? Entnehme ich den vorherigen Mitteilungen. Oder!? Danke schön!


----------



## zarea (23. November 2012)

Mir ist die Anfahrt dieses Mal zu weit. 
Hab gerade keine Lust mehr zu Auto fahren, 1,5h hin und auch wieder zurück, ist mir zu fett. 
Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spass.  

Bin heute schon eine kleine Tour van 117km gefahren. 
Eine kleine Tourimpression hab ich mit gebracht:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

schönes Bild und bestimmt ne schöne Tour...hmm um Schwerin war ich auch noch nicht biken...


----------



## MS1980 (23. November 2012)

ich auch nicht ...  ;-)


----------



## davelon83 (24. November 2012)

ich kann leider auch nicht... wünsche euch aber auch viel Spaß


----------



## Cad2 (24. November 2012)

Bin auch raus...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MS1980 (24. November 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Bin auch raus...
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


 
so bekommste keine Punkte  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (27. November 2012)

Bilder vom Sonntag 




 Bikerstillleben


War gar nicht so schlecht, wie es am Vormittag aussah....


----------



## Xaser87 (27. November 2012)

schicke Abendstimmung


----------



## halbrechts2 (27. November 2012)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Bilder vom Sonntag
> Anhang anzeigen 241621
> Anhang anzeigen 241622
> Anhang anzeigen 241623
> ...


 
geile Bilder! Weiter so, auch wenn der kalte Ostwind ins Gesicht weht


----------



## Lory (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi ho,

hab mal etwas an meinem Rechner rumgeklickt.


Schönes WE noch.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2012)

Saucool


----------



## MS1980 (1. Dezember 2012)

jup, aber leider viel viel zu kurz ...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2012)

Das WE war auch viel zu kurz. Spass hats trotzdem gemacht 

Bis Himmelfahrt 2013 is ja nicht mehr lang hin


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Dezember 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das WE war auch viel zu kurz. Spass hats trotzdem gemacht
> 
> Bis Himmelfahrt 2013 is ja nicht mehr lang hin


 
das ist ein Ziel!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2012)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> das ist ein Ziel!



Da gib Gas. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei wärst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Dezember 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da gib Gas. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei wärst


 

Das wird schon!stumpy motiviert jeden Tag!


----------



## Xaser87 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

hmm,

leider nun nicht mehr zu schafen ne Runde im wäre aber schon was

euch dann ne schönen zweiten Advent


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell gerne, hab leider noch keine winterfesten Sachen für die meisten Teile meines Körpers.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Dezember 2012)

von mir auch nen schönen 2ten Advent ... 

bald ist ja Spannferkelzeit ....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)

nice wie bei uns hier....und es wird immer mehr


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird alles irgendwie matschig und feucht^^

Es taut, un der ganze Schnee löst sich schon vom Dach


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)

nö auf Usedom ist noch alles gut


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2012)

in Hamburch city ist auch überall matsch ...  zum biken eigentlich net so gut, aber morgen gehts mit bike wieder los, punkte sammeln ,,,,


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Heute morgen war schlimm - Mühlendamm ist unbefahrbar und da soll mir keiner erzählen dass da einer Winterdienst macht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

ja Radl fahren, ist im moment irgendwie bescheiden


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Geht, hab mich aber bis jetzt aus unerklärlichen Gründen noch nicht gemault und das *ohne* Spikereifen 

Doof ist eigentlich nur dieser  weich getrampelte graue Schnee den niemand weg machen will ("Weihnachtsmarktschnee")...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

hmm, richtig...muß auch mal los...aber wo nicht zu viel liegt und wo es zu nass ist mal schauen was am Sonntag hier so los ist


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich im Whold durchkommen?


----------



## zarea (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier in Leipzig ist wunderbares Winterwetter. Schneit seit Tage, und kein bisschen Matsch. 
(Aber kein Fahrrad dabei.  )
 @Edith:
Was kann man gegen vereiste Zahnräder tun? Es war am Sonntag etwas nervig, hat erst nachgelassen als die Temp über Null stieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Ölen?


----------



## zarea (12. Dezember 2012)

Echt, so einfach? 
Das probier ich aus.


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. Dezember 2012)

Vergiss es, sobald es weiter unter 0 Grad geht vereist dir auch das eingeölteste Ritzelpaket. Entweder Rohloff, oder hier im flachen Land Singlespeed.


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2012)

alles Quatsch ....

ordentlich in die Pedale treten bis die Kette glüht ... denn kann das Eis erst garnicht anfrieren .... lach ...


----------



## zarea (16. Dezember 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> ... oder hier im flachen Land Singlespeed.



Hab ich gestern gemacht, und was ist bei raus gekommen?
Kuck es Dir an:


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2012)

das ist doch gar nix ....  meine kette würde so heiß das sie geschmolzen ist ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich behaupte mal das liegt daran das ihr alle 26" fahrt


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Felge ist durchgebremst würd ich sagen. Verschleiß...

26 Zoll ist zwar im Gelände absolut unterlegen, riesig im Rollwiderstand, überrollt Hindernisse viel schlechter, bringt viel weniger Komfort, hat weniger Grip und ist noch dazu total out weil die Fahrrad Bravo das sagt- aaaaaaber...

...sieht nicht ******* aus und funktioniert, mal abgesehen von den ganzen Nachteilen, recht gut. (Ist aber nur meine subjektive Meinung)


----------



## zarea (17. Dezember 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Die Felge ist durchgebremst würd ich sagen.


Hm... Ich tippe eher auf billiges Hinterrad.  (Und vielleicht deshalb durchgebremst.)


@29"
Ist auch schon wieder out, seit es 36" gibt. Ihr hinkt hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Dezember 2012)

36" auch schon  Beim Jordan in der Wismarschen steht im Schaufenster das neuste "Riesenrad"


----------



## zarea (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre weiter den Klassiker.


----------



## skinny63 (17. Dezember 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Die Felge ist durchgebremst würd ich sagen. Verschleiß...
> 
> 26 Zoll ist zwar im Gelände absolut unterlegen, riesig im Rollwiderstand, überrollt Hindernisse viel schlechter, bringt viel weniger Komfort, hat weniger Grip und ist noch dazu total out weil die Fahrrad Bravo das sagt- aaaaaaber...
> 
> ...sieht nicht ******* aus und funktioniert, mal abgesehen von den ganzen Nachteilen, recht gut. (Ist aber nur meine subjektive Meinung)



...wollte die Diskussion nicht lostreten,
bin aber sehr dankbar für diesen Beitrag.

Ansonsten, sollte jeder fahren, was und wozu er Lust hat,
nicht, dass sich gleich die 4 Zoll Reifenfraktion unerwähnt fühlt

und wenn man schon den B'bravos verfallen ist, da gibt es in einem aktuellen Heft gerade eine Abhandlung über Rad-/Reifen-größen....
liest sich für mich, wie Rückzugsgefecht


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2012)

Wer Bikebravos liest, sollte immer bedenken, das die Meinungen dort immer subjektiv sind. Denn auch die Tester sind nur Menschen, und keine emotionslosen Maschinen.

Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich beim Hardtail auf 29 ein. Das AM bleibt vorerst bei 26, mit vorhandener Option auf 27,5. das kommende Enduro wird auf jeden Fall ein 26er


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2012)

dachte Fat-Bikes sind nun gerade in...

was stand dann in der Bike-Bravo???

guten nabend


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Dezember 2012)

Bikezeitungen lass ich immer im Laden 

Meiner Meinung nach komme ich mit meinem 29er Berge schlechter hoch als mit dem 26er - aber ob das nun an der Radgröße oder an meiner Fettmasse liegt -  

Runter hab ich das Gefühl es geht schneller wenn Leute mitn 26er vor mir fuhren musste ich immer leicht abbremsen :O

Aber dass das 29er leichter über Wurzeln rollen und sooon scheiß tut, ist denke ich nicht real  messbar und auch stark Bikeabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2012)

nischt gegen die Bravo ... die war damals schon klasse ... lach ... 

und Fatbikes sind ja mal richtig porno ... 

ik durfte heute mal nen Salso Muklat probe gefahren .... 

und zwar das:







******* ist das nen geiles Teil ... aber beim Antritt merkste das gewicht schon, und die fetten Latschen röhren richtig .... 

gggrrrrrrr ...... für 18 mille hät ich das mitnehmen können ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. Dezember 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer Bikebravos liest, sollte immer bedenken, das die Meinungen dort immer subjektiv sind. Denn auch die Tester sind nur Menschen, und keine emotionslosen Maschinen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich beim Hardtail auf 29 ein. Das AM bleibt vorerst bei 26, mit vorhandener Option auf 27,5. das kommende Enduro wird auf jeden Fall ein 26er



neues Enduro? S works Enduro 26"? nur so als Idee


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2012)

Ney Speci is ne Seuche, davon gibts hier genug.

Es wird sowas, gleiche Rahmenfarbe, aber schwarze Räder:


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2012)

Roland ..... der Steffen ist doch dem Intense Virus verfallen ... 

da kommt was russisch klingendes ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst sicher die Uzi, die kommt aber aus Israel


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2012)

verdammt ... aber dat meint ich ... 

die Karre ist schon fett, aber für unsere Gegend zu Fett ...

dein Carbine ist perfekt, schön leicht und genug Reserven wenn's mal gröber wird ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (18. Dezember 2012)

meine Fresse, die Materialschlacht ist eröffnet! Alles erste Sahne vom Dämpfer bis zu dem"Doppel Spargel" vorn.Wie lang ist der? Gefühlt 240 mm!

good luck



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ney Speci is ne Seuche, davon gibts hier genug.
> 
> Es wird sowas, gleiche Rahmenfarbe, aber schwarze Räder:


 


MS1980 schrieb:


> Roland ..... der Steffen ist doch dem Intense Virus verfallen ...
> 
> da kommt was russisch klingendes ...


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Dezember 2012)

Abschlusstour für dieses Jahr am 29.12 bin ich dabei. Hab getauscht bekommen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich trags in der IG ein.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Dezember 2012)

Wo gehts hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wo gehts hin?



Nur für IG-Mitglieder und aktive Mitfahrer )


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Dezember 2012)

Das beN2twortet  aber meine Frage nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Das beN2twortet  aber meine Frage nicht



Dann drück ich es anders aus: Du bist nicht eingeladen. Deshalb ist die Antwort für Dich nicht interessant


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Dezember 2012)

Ach so läuft das jetzt, gut zu wissen.


----------



## zarea (20. Dezember 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Du bist nicht eingeladen. ...


Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, das Fest der Nächstenliebe.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, das Fest der Nächstenliebe.



Ja Nils, Recht hast Du. Ich werde die nächste Tour lieben, und das nächste Spanferkel. Das nächste Jahr liebe ich jetzt schon. Genug Nächstenliebe? )


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja Nils, Recht hast Du. Ich werde die nächste Tour lieben, und das nächste Spanferkel.  )


 
ik uch ... ik uch ...


----------



## zarea (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (24. Dezember 2012)

frohe weihnachten an alle!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten an alle!



Von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten, und das der Weihnachtsmann einem dicken Sack mitbringt 

Bei mir war er schon:


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2012)

sehr schick ...  mal schauen was drauß wird wenn's fertig ist ....




auch von mir nen Frohes Fest und viele Geschenke unterm Tannenbaum ....


----------



## halbrechts2 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dir und Deiner Family +an alle MB Fahrer mit der Vorfreude auf viele schöne gemeinsame  Ausfahrten,  frohe Weihnachten.

lässt sich gut an mit diesem Geschenk




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten, und das der Weihnachtsmann einem dicken Sack mitbringt
> 
> Bei mir war er schon:


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Dezember 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten an alle!



Joar von mir auch 

Meine Geschenke kommen erst noch^^

Auf jeden fall werd ich nächstes Jahr öfter mitfahren


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall werd ich nächstes Jahr öfter mitfahren



Neues Jahr, neue Chance. Beweise es, und ich nehme Dich auch wieder in die IG auf.

Warum suchste ein 20mm VR, haste etwa ne dicke Gabel in Dein Cube gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich will mal ne 140er Gabel ausprobieren in der Hoffnung das die sich besser fährt als die Fox.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2012)

Und warum dann ne 20er Achse? Die 140er Gabeln haben doch alle 15er Steckachse, selbst meine 150er Talas hat die 15er.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Dezember 2012)

Die 140er RS Revelation hat ne 20er Steckachse.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf Tour:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

moin...

140mm am 29er ist ja schon ne dicke Fuhre und das um HRO

Tiger wie läuft es? die aufrechte Sitzposition kennste ja schon


----------



## MS1980 (25. Dezember 2012)

würd mich auch intressieren, merkst den unterschied doll zum 26er ...

ich fand das "in schwung kommen" war schwerer .... und deswegen denk ich wird es in gelände anstrengender ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

hi Marko,

na du hast ja gerade ne Laufrad oder hält es mal eine Ausfahrt lang?bist du im Osten?

gibt es morgen ne Ausfahrt?


----------



## MS1980 (25. Dezember 2012)

Häää Hääää

sind in Kölzow, werde schauen das ich heut abend nochmal ne Std raus komme, wenn die kleine schläft, das ganze essen und nix tun das ist net ganz so gut ...

morgen gehts zu meiner Mom, weiter essen ....

spätestens am 29ten geh ich auf Tour, auf "Ferkel-tour"


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

aha


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> 140mm am 29er ist ja schon ne dicke Fuhre und das um HRO



Dafür ist die ja absenkbar auf 110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

ah, danke...gibt es schon ne zweites 29er?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal nicht, mein Weichnachtsgeld hab ich für mein vorhandenes aufm Kopp gehauen


----------



## Kay_NWM (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,ich würde mich gern an der Abschlusstour und dem Essen beteiligen...
ist das kurzfristig noch möglich??

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2012)

Kai, alles weitere bitte per PN. Hast schon eine


----------



## Xaser87 (28. Dezember 2012)

Wo gehts eigentlich genau hin ? Bis nach Bastorf?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2012)

Alle Infos in der IG, nicht hier!!!


----------



## Xaser87 (28. Dezember 2012)

Achso wo ist denn die IG :-D


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2012)

In meiner Signatur, Du Blindfisch )


----------



## halbrechts2 (29. Dezember 2012)

frohe Restfreizeit für die, die frei haben.

Schöne Abschlussveranstaltung mit dem Dank an die Orga!

Hier ein besinnliches Bild zum MB Jahresende:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Dezember 2012)

Lecker wars:





Danke an alle die dabei waren


----------



## Obotrit (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja geil wars und lecker auch. Hier mein Video:


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2012)

Krasse Action


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2012)

Maik, es wird Zeit für eine gemeinsame 29er Tour:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

kommtsitzt aber schon sehr aufrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2012)

Hey ich bin alt, ich darf das


----------



## halbrechts2 (31. Dezember 2012)

geiles video, geile Musik

danke Obo+guten Rutsch



Obotrit schrieb:


> Ja geil wars und lecker auch. Hier mein Video:


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2012)

so liebe freunde des Radsportes, in wenigen Stunden ist das Jahr vorrüber und es kommt ein neues auf uns zu. 

ich bedanke mich nochmal für die schönen Touren mit euch, denn diese machen immer wieder Laune und sind mit ein Grund wieso wir so oft nach Hause fahren ...

hoffentlich kann ich im kommenden auch wieder genauso viele mitfahren wie diesjahr, oder mehr ... mal schauen .... 

zu guter Letzt stell ich nochmal paar Bilder von unsere Abschluß-Tour rein, diese war mal wieder ein Kulinarisches Leckerbissen ... 











































 Hauptmerkmal ist der Husky ...









Euch allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, wir sehen uns denn ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

So.....Sonntag den 6.1.2013 habe ich mal frei vielleicht gibt es da ja mal ne Runde und ich komme mit

Euch allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, wir sehen uns denn ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2012)

wir fahren morgen wieder nach Hamburg, ik muß ab mittwoch arbeiten ... dir aber viel spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2012)

Am 6.1. wirds ziemlicher ne Tour geben. Und zwar eine Jubi-Tour. Vor ziemlich genau 5 Jahren wurde nämlich das MTB Team-MV von Lory, Skinny und mir aus der Taufe gehoben


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

schade Marko arbeiten bin ich ja heute...

Tiger LOL...na dann schauen wir mal


----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes und kilometerreiches neues Jahr.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Januar 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes und kilometerreiches neues Jahr.


 
dem schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## skinny63 (1. Januar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Am 6.1. wirds ziemlicher ne Tour geben. Und zwar eine Jubi-Tour. Vor ziemlich genau 5 Jahren wurde nämlich das MTB Team-MV von Lory, Skinny und mir aus der Taufe gehoben



Schön, dass man sich damals gefunden hat...

Abgesehen davon, die besten Wünsche an euch und eure Lieben...

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Januar 2013)

Kommt denn zum 6 ne Use-Tour?


----------



## davelon83 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich wünsche euch auch ein frohes, gesundes und kilometerreiches Jahr 2013.
In diesem Jahr versuche ich mal öfter mitzufahren


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2013)

Touraufruf:

am kommenden Sonntag dem 6.1. wird geradelt. Und zwar steht eine Jubi-Tour an. Vor ziemlich genau 5 Jahren wurde das MTB-Team MV gegründet. Wir fahren grob die gleiche Tour wie vor 5 Jahren, das heisst Warnemünde-Ostseeküstenradweg-Kühlung, Einkehr in Kühlungsborn oder Bastorf wird spotan entschieden.

Treffen ist 10.00 Uhr in Warnemünde am Bahnhof, oder 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg. Wir fahren allerspätestens 9:10 Uhr von der Trotzenburg los, wer dann nicht da ist, hat Pech 

Parken geht im Damerower Weg ganz gut.


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Januar 2013)

Bin an der Trotzenburg dann


----------



## zarea (4. Januar 2013)

Juhu.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Juhu.



Prima, Du musst dabei sein, schliesslich biste Nr. 4


----------



## zarea (4. Januar 2013)

Jetzt fühle ich mich geschmeichelt.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2013)

nr.4 häää? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nr.4 häää? hab ich was verpasst?



Die erste Tour führten Lory und ich. Kurz danach kam mit Skinny Nr. 3 dazu. Nils war Nr. 4, allerdings weiss ich den zeitlichen Abstand nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (4. Januar 2013)

Bei der ersten Tour, wo ich bei war, waren so viele dabei. Ich glaube, es waren 16 an der Zahl. Und da hab ich mich als No.4 hervor getan? Das Durchzählen hab ich an dem Tag verpasst. 
Und vor allem ein überraschend hoher Frauenanteil bei der Tour um den Plauer See.  Da dachte ich: "Hier gefällt es dir". Aber dann war ja erst Mal nix mehr mit "holder Weiblichkeit". Erst MarNe hat wieder Schönheit in die Truppe gebracht.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2013)

Huch stimmt. Am Plauer See waren wir 14 Leute oder so. Aber ich glaub hängengeblieben bist nur Du. ML73 wurde denach nie wieder gesehen zB.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2013)

Grad rausgekramt, 05.01.2008:





19.01.2008:


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Januar 2013)

2009 kam ich dann durch Zufall und einem Tip vom Freund auf dieses Forum. Hab ihm dafür schon gedankt


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2013)

Grad nochmal den alten Thread durchgekramt und
Lorys Zusammenfassung für 2008 gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5438323&postcount=1702
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5438323&postcount=1703


----------



## Lory (5. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich berichtige mal die Reihenfolge:

Teil 1

Teil 2
(Teilweise sind die Bilder aus dem zweitem Teil gelöscht worden (Blick zu Skinny ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Januar 2013)

morgen viel Spass beider jubi Tour noch ohne mich!

Dank für die Aufarbeitung der History 2007-2009!Sehr spannend, vor Allem sieht man mal, wie`s sich technisch in Richtung Materialschlacht entwickelt hat. Ich bin dabei.

Frage:Seit wann trägt Steffen Helm?



Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich berichtige mal die Reihenfolge:
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2013)

Seit Herbst 2008 glaub ich


----------



## skinny63 (5. Januar 2013)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich berichtige mal die Reihenfolge:
> 
> ...



Ja, hier  :Irgendwann wurde der Platz im Forum knapp, da mussten Bilder weichen....

Das waren noch Zeiten, als Jahresrückblicke verfasst wurden (Blick zurück zu Lory)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. Januar 2013)

So bis nachher


----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2013)

nette Tour wars, bloß teilweise etwas matschig und nass. danke an so viele Teilnehmer und an die guides!


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, war eine nette Tour und so gut besucht. Auch mein Dank an die Guides. 
Nass war es ganz schön, im Auto war nachher ziemlich tropisches Klima. Es ist auch nur gerade so die Frontscheibe frei geworden. 

Und ich fand den Matsch gut.


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2013)

wo bleiben denn die beweis fotos??????


----------



## skinny63 (7. Januar 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wo bleiben denn die beweis fotos??????


Wenn du weiter so drängelst, noch ne Weile im Verborgenen ....


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2013)

du bist aber gemein


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich ne schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2013)

Was heisst hier "eigentlich", das war ne schöne Tour. Ich wäre gerne noch weiter gefahren


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2013)

war's die große Runde mit ordentlich hm?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> war's die große Runde mit ordentlich hm?



Nein, es war die mittlere Runde mit viel Asphalt und wenig hm.
Die grosse Runde gibts erst im Frühjahr, wenn die Trails wieder halbwegs trocken sind ... Ziel 1500hm


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2013)

achso, nur Straße macht ja uch keen Bock ... hab ich momentan jeden Tag ...

bei Modder macht das aber uch spaß, die 1330hm hatten wir ja auch schon mal geschaft ... 

ik hab ja ne 1700hm Tour hier in den HaBe#s, nur kein gerät um diese mal abzufahren ...


----------



## skinny63 (8. Januar 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> du bist aber gemein



bleibe ich auch....


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2013)

Schöne Fotos. Die Kommentare zum vorletzten Foto sind der Brüller )


----------



## drusus (10. Januar 2013)

moin,

ich suche noch anschluss im raum hro...

ab februar sollte das mtb dann auch da sein ;-) wohlgemerkt ein 29er...ihr sucht ja noch eins....

gruß
andreas


----------



## MS1980 (10. Januar 2013)

moin Andreas, nen 29er sucht keiner, die eins haben wollten haben eins, alle anderen fahren 26er ... 

aber kannst gerne mitfahren sage ich jetzt einfach mal ... nen bissl Kondi solltest aber haben, sonst ...


----------



## chris2390 (10. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, nach längerer Abstinenz bin ich jetzt mit neuem Rad ab und zu auch wieder dabei.
Je nach dem wie Zeit ist!
Freu mich auf ein paar schöne Touren mit euch!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Januar 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... sonst ...


...gehts dir so wie mir


----------



## drusus (11. Januar 2013)

ich biete ja auch kein 29er an, sondern bringe eins mit ;-)
übrigens auch ein ghost...dacor war es ein specialized, allerdings ein crossrad....nun nach jahren wieder aufs mtb....
ich denke, daß ich n bissel kondition mitbringe, wobei die nach den weihnachtsfresspielen erstmal wieder entfesselt werden muss...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2013)

Da denn schliess Dich einfach uns an.
Wir fahren meisstens Sonntags Tagestouren.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Januar 2013)

Wundert mich ja das bisher keine Tour am kommenden Wochenende angekündigt wurde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Januar 2013)

moin,

wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Schnee aus???

gruss von der Insel ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (11. Januar 2013)

gut, wenn es auch für Langlauf nicht reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

so mal ne schöne 3h Tour gemacht alles gut fahtbar


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wundert mich ja das bisher keine Tour am kommenden Wochenende angekündigt wurde



Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, zumindest von meiner Seite aus nicht. Ich fahre morgen nämlich solo


----------



## davelon83 (17. Januar 2013)

Moien 

wollte mal fragen, ob am Sonntag was anliegt?!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2013)

Bisher nicht. Mach nen Vorschlag ;-)


----------



## davelon83 (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich wollte halt mal meine Interesse bekunden  Habe aber keine Ahnung, welche Touren bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen machbar wären. Bin ja noch nich so lange dabei


----------



## MS1980 (17. Januar 2013)

machbar ist alles, nur man selber muß den Willen und die Kraft haben ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2013)

So schauts aus. Marco wann bistn ma wieder dabei?


----------



## davelon83 (17. Januar 2013)

da stimme ich voll zu!!! Aber ihr seid in diesem Fall die Experten!!!


----------



## MS1980 (18. Januar 2013)

wir sind next WE wieder in der Heimat, wenn's Wetter passt nehm ich das Bike mit, dat muß ja immer auf#s Autodach und bei regen oder Schnee ...  mmmmhhhh  .... nneeeee

jetzt kommt erstmal nen neuer Umwerfer ran, denn kann dat auch ins Gelände wieder gehen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von einer netten Tour durch die Rostocker Heide? Da waren wir ewig nicht. Einkehr in Graal Müritz oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (18. Januar 2013)

also ich hätte Lust und wäre dabei


----------



## Xaser87 (27. Januar 2013)

Hat einer von euch Lust am 22.2 zur Critical Mass zu komme? Gemeinsames radeln durch Rostock...


----------



## zarea (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja in der Woche.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Januar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer netten Tour durch die Rostocker Heide? Da waren wir ewig nicht. Einkehr in Graal Müritz oder so.


 
das können wir ja next Sontag machen, ich wäre dabei ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Januar 2013)

ich schaue auch mal..denn da wollte ich eigentlich nach hh fahren...


----------



## MS1980 (27. Januar 2013)

wollst mich besuchen, Maik? lach


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das können wir ja next Sontag machen, ich wäre dabei ...



Das könnte man so festhalten. Wenns der Regen nicht übertreibt, dürfte es sehr angenehm werden.


----------



## TomR. (27. Januar 2013)

Na, dann schmeiss ich mal ein Hallo in die Runde!
Ich bin Tommy aus Greifswald, 30 Lenze alt und steckte mal ganz gut in der Fahrradmaterie. Ausbildung, Studium und Arbeit nahmen mir die Zeit und gaben mir ein paar Kilos=) Der Spass am Bauen und Basteln indes blieb.
Nun habe ich meinen Jugendtraum aus dem Keller geholt und gebe ihm ein zweites Leben...wenn es auch nur ein Cannondale m400 ist (das Schülerbudget gab nicht mehr her), so hat mich der Rahmen viele Jahre treu begleitet. Nun steht ein Neuaufbau an.
Wenn ich alles über die Bühne gebracht habe, dann würde ich mich evtl. gerne einmal anschließen. 
Da ich mich noch nicht weiter darum gekümmert habe und wie gesagt aus der Szene raus bin...gibt es soetwas, wie einen Tourenguide, einen Trailatlas für die Region?
Denn aufs Rade setzen und durch die (von Studenten mit Rädern übervölkerte) Greifswalder Innenstadt zu fahren ist wenig verlockend.
So, ich wünsche eine angenehme Woche und gute Fahrt!

Tommy


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2013)

Touraufruf: wir treffen am Sonntag um 10:00 in Rostock am Kanonenberg und radeln von dort aus in die Rostocker Heide, Richtung Markgrafenheide. Einkehr irgendwo unterwegs. Route wird spontan endschieden. Lockeren Tempo. Gegenüber vom Kanonenberg ist ein grosser Parkplatz für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen. Die Wetteraussichten sagen maximal 3 Grad und leichten Nieselregen an, also nehmt sicherheitshalber die Regenjacke mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (31. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2013)

MarNe schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



9:45 Uhr!


----------



## MS1980 (31. Januar 2013)

wo am kanonenberg genau, oder irgendwo dort? ist der parkplatz da eigentlich kostenpflichtig?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2013)

Oben drauf natürlich 
Der Parkplatz kostet Geld, ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere aber nicht viel.


----------



## zarea (1. Februar 2013)

@Tour:
Weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab, und ob ich Lust hab. Stand die ganze Woche im Wasser.  Hier in F.a.M. war ja wohl Monsun.  
 @MarNe:
Hast Du nicht mal sowas gesucht?
Hatte sich ja irgentwie schon erledigt, aber ist mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Triple-Cable-Guide-Kit-Leitungsfuehrung.html


----------



## MarNe (1. Februar 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> @_Tour_:
> Weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab, und ob ich Lust hab. Stand die ganze Woche im Wasser.  Hier in F.a.M. war ja wohl Monsun.
> @_MarNe_:
> Hast Du nicht mal sowas gesucht?
> ...




Ey, du kommst! 

Und zu den Ragley-Triple-Cable-Guide -Kit-Leitungsführung, hab es woanders gefunden und ja, ich brauche es! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (1. Februar 2013)

ist am sonntag nicht parken kostenlos!?!?!?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung Rene. Wenn ich am Sonntag mit dem Auto komme, werde ich wahrscheinlich beim Burgerking Brinkmannsdorf parken, dort auf jeden Fall kostenlos. Wer es mir gleich tun möchte, sollte so 9:40 Uhr spätestens dort sein.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2013)

ok Steffen denn morgen bei Bürger King ...  ;-)


----------



## zarea (2. Februar 2013)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ey, du kommst!  ...


Was ist denn das für ein Befehlston?  Sei mal ein bisschen nett!


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. Februar 2013)

viel Spass morgen in der Rostocker Heide, muss leider morgen nachmittag bereits Richtung Süddeutschland starten.

PS:Heute das erstemal wieder im Whold gewesen und nur auf den "Autobahnen" unterwegs, oh Gott die Kondi ist genullt


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2013)

Kannste denn wieder voll reintreten? Wohld dürfte ziemlich moddrig sein oder?

Ich habe für morgen eine 60km Tour ab Kanonenberg zusammengestellt. Spontane Erweiterungen sind eingeplant. Sollte reichen oder?

Marco, wenn ich nicht pünktlich am Burgerking bin, warte nicht. Ich entscheide mich morgen früh, ob ich evtl. ab Gü mit dem Rad starte.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2013)

wenn es hier nicht regnet, werde ich wohl beim bügerking aufschlagen


----------



## Lory (2. Februar 2013)

Moin,
ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß bei möglichen Mamutprojekten 

Komme demnächst aber auch mal wieder mit.

Greetz Lory


----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2013)

Maik und Steffen , ok ...

ich meld mich sonst nochmal morgen früh,  wenn ich losfahr.


----------



## zarea (3. Februar 2013)

Also, auf mich braucht ihr nicht warten. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (3. Februar 2013)

So auf Arbeit ist Pause aber ich kann net los. wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kannste denn wieder voll reintreten? Wohld dürfte ziemlich moddrig sein oder?
> 
> Ich habe für morgen eine 60km Tour ab Kanonenberg zusammengestellt. Spontane Erweiterungen sind eingeplant. Sollte reichen oder?
> 
> Marco, wenn ich nicht pünktlich am Burgerking bin, warte nicht. Ich entscheide mich morgen früh, ob ich evtl. ab Gü mit dem Rad starte.



voll reintreten war nicht,hinten in Fulgenkoppel bis Glashagen ist der Forst drin und, ja es war ziemlich schlammig!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2013)

Heute haben wir die Rostocker Heide gerockt, 75km sinds geworden, schön wars:


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2013)

hat mal wieder Laune gemacht ...

Marne hat auch noch schöne Bilder ....


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2013)

Sind zwar noch ein paar Tage hin: ich schlage für kommenden Sonntag mal den Plauer See vor, inkl. Petschsee- und Malchow-Trailz


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Februar 2013)

oh da komm ich mit hab frei


----------



## Cad2 (4. Februar 2013)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> oh da komm ich mit hab frei



dann trainier mal noch schön bis dahin. 

Ich glaub ich bin nicht dabei. ich hätte gern etwas sonne


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Februar 2013)

das waren viele Hm oder


----------



## MarNe (4. Februar 2013)

Nächstes WE bin ich auch dabei.  Wer nimmt Xaser 87 und mich mit? 

Hier ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Sonntagstour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (4. Februar 2013)

Oh, angebadet habt ihr auch. 
Hut ab.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2013)

Marne zumindest,uns war dat doch zu kalt an den Füßen und wir sind mit Bike durch ...  Steffen hat aber nen anderen Trail genommen, dieser war zu feucht ... 

heute mal zu mein Fahrradladen gefahren wegen der Kurbel, die ist echt sowas von Schrott, da hilft auch kein neues Verkleben ...  

jetzt kommt die Noir ans Bike, nen neues Innenlager ist unterwegs und Donnerstag ist mein Bike wieder fahrbereit ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2013)

Schade um die Kurbel. Aber frag mal hier im IBC nach wegen Reparatur.


----------



## MarNe (5. Februar 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Marne zumindest,uns war dat doch zu kalt an den Füßen und wir sind mit Bike durch ...  Steffen hat aber nen anderen Trail genommen, dieser war zu feucht ...



 Ich habe lediglich herausfinden wollen, ob man dort durchfahren kann, ohne nasse Füsse zu bekommen. Kalte Füsse hatte ich eh, noch kälter hätten die nicht werden können.  Danach hatte ich dann wenigstens schöne warme Füsse.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

moin Tiger,

wo wäre den der Starttreffpunkt???

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn wir Plauer See fahren, dann ist Start 10:00 Uhr in Alt Schwerin auf dem Parkplatz am Imbiss. 

Es kann aber sein, das wir die Tour kurzfristig nach Rostock verlegen, wenn sich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Mathias und Marlene ergibt. 

Samstag Vormittag poste ich den genauen Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

aha, gut bei mir ist es ja auch noch nicht 100% fest...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Februar 2013)

Mathias & Marlene: kommt ihr notfalls mit der Bahn nach Güstrow? Ab dort könnte ich euch mitnehmen. Ankunft in Gü sollte spätestens 9:15 Uhr sein.


----------



## MarNe (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich nicht. Hab's nicht so dicke mit dem Geld. Die 20 steck ich lieber in das Rad, irgendwas ist damit. Damit es für die nächsten Touren wieder rund läuft.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2013)

Zitat:  Die 20â¬ steck ich lieber in das Rad


son "Sparbike" ist schon was feines, hab auch wieder was reingesteckt ...

nach jedem FÃ¼ttern lÃ¤uft es besser ...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2013)

Touraufruf: wir treffen uns morgen 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg, bzw. kurz vorher am üblichen Parkplatz im Damerower Weg. Die Route entscheiden wir spontan und nach Wetterlage.

Plauer See wird mangels Mitfahrgelegenheiten verschoben.


----------



## halbrechts2 (9. Februar 2013)

War heute für ca. 2h Spuren lesen im Whold(per pedes).Wer war das? Viel Spass morgen!





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf: wir treffen uns morgen 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg, bzw. kurz vorher am üblichen Parkplatz im Damerower Weg. Die Route entscheiden wir spontan und nach Wetterlage.
> 
> Plauer See wird mangels Mitfahrgelegenheiten verschoben.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2013)

Schön wars heute:





Zuerst Fischbrötchen in Warnemünde. Ab dort bin ich alleine weiter. Mich hats dann irgendwie gepackt und ich bin nochmal ins Quellental. Dort kam der Kracher in Form von Tiefschnee auf dem Wiesendowhill 

Am Ende hatte ich knapp 88 km und 4:39 h Fahrzeit auffe Uhr


----------



## MarNe (11. Februar 2013)

Hut ab Tiger! Ich hatte auch noch etwas Bock, nachdem ich mich von euch in Doberan verabschiedet hatte. Wollte ja fix nach Hause aber statt schnurrstracks nach Rostock fuhr ich rechts ab nach Admannhagen, da durch und in den Vorwedener Wald. Das war cool, nur ein paar Fussstapfen. Bin da so richtig schön durchgetrödelt, dann noch einen kleinen Feldweg, der direkt zur Tankstelle in Sievershagen führte. Dann erst ging es nach Hause. Bemerkenswert war, fuhr ich langsam, fror ich nicht. Im Gegensatz zur ersten Stunde, wo ich wie Sau frierte, trotz des hohen Tempos. Keine Ahnung warum, ich hatte gut was an. Werde, solange es so kalt bleibt, keine großen Touren machen. Bissl über 2 Stunden ohne Pause, denke ich, sind für mich machbar, mehr geht nicht, vorerst. Und dann auch nur hier um Rostock, damit ich notfalls schnell wieder daheim bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2013)

Radelt morgen jemand?


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Radelt morgen jemand?



Ich!!!!!!
Auf der Rolle, kommst du mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2013)

Gute Idee. Bau ma die zweite Rolle auf


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Bau ma die zweite Rolle auf



Kein Ding , habe ich da ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2013)

na denn euch viel spaß, ich muß wohl ausnüchtern


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich muss doch arbeiten


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2013)

Es wird geradelt. Tourinfos bei Facebook


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. Februar 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich!!!!!!
> Auf der Rolle, kommst du mit


 
komm auch mit auf der Rolle!


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2013)

*Harz Himmelfahrt hier entlang:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=25407

Bitte um schnelle Reaktionen. Die Reservierungfrist für die Unterkunft ist kurz!


----------



## S P (26. Februar 2013)

Hi, als Wahl-Nürnberger bin ich bis ca. Ende März in Warnemünde, und suche Leute, die mir die hoffentlich vorhanden, Trails in der Region näher bringen könnten.


----------



## chris2390 (26. Februar 2013)

Würd mich wohl bereit erklären. Ab Abfang März bin ich verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2013)

In zwei Wochen bin ich auch wieder fit. Dann gibts Sonntags wieder Touraufrufe mit ausgedehnten Touren 

Damits nicht übersehen wird:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Harz Himmelfahrt hier entlang:*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=25407
> 
> Bitte um schnelle Reaktionen. Die Reservierungfrist für die Unterkunft ist kurz!


----------



## chris2390 (26. Februar 2013)

Dickes LIKE an den Tiger


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2013)

na Tiger liegste auch flach?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2013)

Ja verdammt, und das seit einer Woche.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2013)

na das kenne ich, 1Woche und noch eine Woche und noch ein paar Tage mindestens


----------



## zarea (26. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung an den Tiger und alle anderen Grippegeplagten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

Danke das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2013)

oha, und ich dachte bei mir bleiben nur die Punkte liegen ....  

verdammte grippe zeit ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. März 2013)

Ihr liegt alle flach? Denn lasst eure Nanometerkleidung zuhause und packt euch dickmöglichst ein sofern das TM unter 0 Grad anzeigt


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ihr liegt alle flach? Denn lasst eure Nanometerkleidung zuhause und packt euch dickmöglichst ein sofern das TM unter 0 Grad anzeigt



Nicht mehr. Aber in einer Woche gibts wieder regelmässige Touraufrufe


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2013)

ik bin uch wieder Fit, war heut schon ne kleine Runde biken und Sontag steht ne große Tour in den HaBe's an ....  Punkte nachholen ...  lach


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2013)

nadenn euch viel spaß...ich hüte noch das Bett...sehe bin dann immer bummelletzter


----------



## chris2390 (1. März 2013)

Versteh ich nicht, dass hier alle krank sind.
Heut war doch so schönes Wetter 
40km sind in Kösterbeck zusammen gekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2013)

Also wenn die Aussichten so kommen wie angekündigt, dann rufe ich für Sonntag in einer Woche die volle Bastorf-Trailrunde aus, und das in kurzen Hosen


----------



## MS1980 (2. März 2013)

und 29er?  


mal ne kurze Frage nebenbei, bald ist ja Ostern und denn is ja Ostermontag frei, was für uns bedeutet wir bleiben Sontag noch in der Heimat. ich wurde schon gefragt ob ich samstag net auflegen möchte bei ner privatparty, würde aber auch gerne ne Tour fahren, wäre der letzte Tag für'm Winterpokal ...

wie siehts mit dem Sontag aus? ist eventeuell schon irgendwas geplant?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2013)

Fully natürlich, es ist wieder einsatzbereit:





Ich bin über Ostern nicht da. Den Samstag werde ich evtl ins Schlaubetal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. März 2013)

oh was sehen meine Augen schönes, 

neue Kurbel, neue Reifen (?), Felgenaufkleber ab 

sieht jetzt echt perfekt aus    gewicht ?


aber noch den harten Sattel drauf? wolltest den net los werden?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2013)

Die Decals auf den Felgen sind schon seit einem Jahr ab. Neuer Sattel kommt noch. Die neue Gabel haste übersehen


----------



## chris2390 (2. März 2013)

Vorbau hast doch auch noch gewechselt oder nicht ?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2013)

Stimmt. Vorher Thomson Elite X4, jetzt Syntace Megaforce 2


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2013)

Juhu, endlich wieder draussen fahren dürfen/können

Dank @tiger + Halbrechts für das begleitete Fahren....
genau richtig zum (Wieder-)Einstieg

ein paar Pics gibt es auch:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2013)

Und wie lief es für dich? Schöne Bilder hoffe das ich auch bald wieder kann.


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. März 2013)

jawoll war gut! Super Wetter für die Reha Runde! Ab jetzt gehts aufwärts.


----------



## MarNe (3. März 2013)

Oh! Alles Gute Euch, weiterhin für die vollständige Genesung! Aber wo sind die, von Tiger angekündigten kurzen Hosen?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2013)

Die kurzen Hosen sind für in einer Woche angekündigt, nicht für heute.

Stellt euch für kommenden Sonntag auf eine zünftige Senitellerrunde ein. Der Touraufruf dazu kommt noch 
Kurze Hosen sind dann Pflicht, für Marlene Minirock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (3. März 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder  Wo war das? 

Haben heute schon eine schöne Senitellerrunde gedreht 

Nächstes WE sicherlich dabei


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2013)

ik war heut auch unterwegs, das machte heute sowas von Laune ...  mein neuer Lieblingstrail sah heute so aus ... der X-Trail 






und mein Bike sah danach so aus ...





ik freu mich schon auf die erste Tour im Whold


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2013)

das erste Bild von oben gefahren, sonst is doof


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die kurzen Hosen sind für in einer Woche angekündigt, nicht für heute.
> 
> Stellt euch für kommenden Sonntag auf eine zünftige Senitellerrunde ein. Der Touraufruf dazu kommt noch
> Kurze Hosen sind dann Pflicht, für Marlene Minirock



Vergesst es, ich kann Sonntag garnicht. Da hat meine Olle Geburtstag, ganz vergessen


----------



## chris2390 (4. März 2013)

Mein Bruder und ich würden die Strecke wohl trotzdem fahren. Hat da dennoch jemand Lust und Zeit ?
Allerdings hab ich gestern gemerkt, dass mir doch der letzte Rest der Strecke fehlt^^
Also bin ich als Guide eher untauglich, außer der letzte Rest soll Straße sein.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen...Minirock



Nackig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Nackig ;-)


 
sorry, da geht sie bestimmt nicht mit


----------



## skinny63 (5. März 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ?..... ;-)



Wieder mal unpassend....


----------



## zarea (5. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> "meine Olle"


Ließt Deine "Olle" hier mit? 
(Wird ein teures Geburtstagsgeschenk.  )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

ich denke eher nicht


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2013)

meine "Frau" ließt hier auch net mit, ist unintressant sind ja nur Bikes ... 

nur auf Facebook ... da stöbert sie auch gerne durch mein Account, stimmt's Maik ... 

 @skinny: was macht das Bein?


----------



## skinny63 (5. März 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> @skinny: was macht das Bein?



Zum Aufschwingen aufs Bike ohne großen Ambitionen reicht es....

Danke der Nachfrage, es ist schon ziemlich gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nur auf Facebook ... da stöbert sie auch gerne durch mein Account, stimmt's Maik ...


 
ja da hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## MarNe (6. März 2013)

Soll wieder furchtbar kalt werden, am WE. Samstag und Sonntag rechnet man mit höchstens 4°C. Samstag auch Regen.  Kein kurzes Hosen Wetter anscheinend. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## drusus (9. März 2013)

moin...hatte eigentlich vor, mich morgen mal einzuklinken...leider hat mein "hochwert"-lrs den dienst quittiert...mavic...bäh

aber der neue wird schon gebastelt...

viel spaß morgen

achja, hier mal mein bock.....


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

Für morgen gibts von mir keinen Touraufruf. Aber in einer Woche gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (9. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> FÃ¼r morgen gibts von mir keinen Touraufruf. Aber in einer Woche gehts weiter



Vielleicht gibt es ja Touren ohne dich .... ð


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja Touren ohne dich .... ð



ErfahrungsgemÃ¤ss kaum


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. März 2013)

Eine Tour ohne Steffen ist wie Kellogs ohne Tiger


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Eine Tour ohne Steffen ist wie Kellogs ohne Tiger



Zum ersten Mal gefällt mir Dein Spruch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

moin,

schönes Ghost welches ist es genau?


----------



## drusus (9. März 2013)

das htx 9000 29er...
mit nem bisschen chichi dran...wober der mavic nun ersetzt wird...feine xt-naben, dt-swiss revolution speichen und ne dt swiss felge...also ne sorglosgeschichte...und sogar noch leichter als der mavic lrs...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

naja, wir werden uns im Sommer bestimmt mal bei einer Tour treffen


----------



## drusus (9. März 2013)

na, das hoffe ich doch...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

Da werden die 29er ja endlich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2013)

Winter zurück, Mist....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

so sieht es auf Usedom auch aus


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2013)

Die Seuche greift wieder um sich:





Wer radelt trotzdem? Ich war schon auf dem Rad


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

Brötchen holen wa??? Also ich gehe nicht aufs Rad


----------



## drusus (10. März 2013)

na, ein glück, daß der lrs im eimer ist...ich kanns nicht mehr sehen...warum werden wir so gegeißelt???


----------



## Xaser87 (10. März 2013)

Ich geh fahren ..... Schlitten :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

na denn viel spaß


----------



## MS1980 (10. März 2013)

ik mach morgen nen Snowride ....      dat wird wieder lustig

nur der Matsch und das Salz sind uncool


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. März 2013)

dito


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2013)

Ich war schon, aber nur halbe Stunde:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

da hat das anziehn ja länger gedauert ik war spazieren gegen den Wind


----------



## zarea (10. März 2013)

Es ist weniger der Schnee, eher der Wind der mich abhält. 
Ich geh gleich Schnee schüppen, ist auch Sport.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2013)

Ich geh gleich nochma ne Stunde aufs Rad ... ihr seit alle Mädchen


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ihr seit alle Mädchen



Seid wann....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. März 2013)

Heute morgen 45min mit bollerwagen und sonntags-krücke gegen den wind bei schnee fall


----------



## Xaser87 (10. März 2013)

1,5h Fussball im Schnee waren auch witzig - anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. März 2013)

mit nen Schneeball gespielt ?  das wäre witzig ...


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2013)

Snowride's sind wieder angesagt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2013)

schick


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2013)

So Leute. Scheiss aufs Wetter, Sonntag wird geradelt. Ich rufe auf zur Seniteller-Runde. Die Route wird nach Fahrbarkeit sponan entschieden. Wenn Gelände nicht geht, fahren wir einfach Asphalt.

Start 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg.


----------



## davelon83 (14. März 2013)

jupp... scheiss aufs Wetter  werde schauen, dass ich Sonntag dabei bin


----------



## S P (14. März 2013)

Wenn ich wüsste, wo das genau ist (gern auch per PM), würde ich mich gern anschließen.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2013)

Guggstu hier:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=rosto...rg&hnear=Rostock,+Mecklenburg-Vorpommern&z=17

Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz Richtung Kreuzung.


----------



## S P (14. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Guggstu hier:
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=rosto...rg&hnear=Rostock,+Mecklenburg-Vorpommern&z=17
> 
> Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz Richtung Kreuzung.



Alles klar.


----------



## davelon83 (16. März 2013)

sacht ma... wie lange sind wir morgen unterwegs? Licht lieber mitnehmen? Wie haltet ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (16. März 2013)

komm mit, Anreise über Vorweden? Komm sonst auch zur Trotzenburg.


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> sacht ma... wie lange sind wir morgen unterwegs? Licht lieber mitnehmen? Wie haltet ihr das?



Was habt ihr denn vor, wenn bei 10 Uhr Start dann Licht benötigt wird? 100km+?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2013)

Nein Licht wird morgen nicht nötig sein. Ansonsten alles wie geplant.

Wir werden hauptsächlich Asphalt fahren.


----------



## davelon83 (16. März 2013)

gut alles klar


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2013)

Welches Rad nimmste, das Giant?


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir werden hauptsächlich Asphalt fahren.



Schade, dann bin ich raus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (16. März 2013)

hehe  nee das ist ja nicht für mich, sondern für meine Frau ich komme morgen vollgefedert, also mit dem scott


----------



## chris2390 (16. März 2013)

Hauptsächlich Asphalt ? Wo willst denn da lang ? Vll fahr ich dann einen Teil mit und tümmel mich noch etwas im Dreck^^


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2013)

chris2390 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Asphalt ? Wo willst denn da lang ? Vll fahr ich dann einen Teil mit und tümmel mich noch etwas im Dreck^^



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pwgimlmfrakyfcbn

könnte etwa so aussehen


----------



## davelon83 (17. März 2013)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute.. hat echt Spaß gemacht  @skinny: kannste noch ein paar Bilder von heute einstellen?


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> Das war eine schöne Tour heute.. hat echt Spaß gemacht  @skinny: kannste noch ein paar Bilder von heute einstellen?



Bin vorhin in Sanitz fast vom Rad gefallen. Schön war es trotzdem und trotz "Spaß durch Schmerzen"

Bilder folgen


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

bist von Marlow aus gestartet?  war doch ziemlich windig heute ...


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2013)

Nein, von Sanitz, was die Sache nur wenig besser machte ....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2013)

Mir hats vollkommen gereicht heute. Knappe 70km glaub ich, und von Doberan bis Brinkmannsdorf konstant guter Gegenwind. Spass gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## Cad2 (17. März 2013)

hab euch gesehen. bin mit auto vorbeigefahren an euch. große truppe. top!


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. März 2013)

Für mich auch gut! Kette muss neu, hatte halt nur noch Augen fürs"Neue".

Motto:"Spass durch Schneewehen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2013)

und nun: Fotos



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



Retuschen bitte selber vornehmen
Bilder in voller Auflösung auf Anfrage an Teilnehmer...


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2013)

Hey! War ein schöner Ausflug, hatte sehr viel Freude mit Euch! 

Fotos! Na ja, so'n paar wenigstens.


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

Moin, liebe RostockerInnen! Startet Ihr über Ostern eine Tour, der man sich anschließen könnte? Bin über die Feiertage in der Heimat und würde mich über ein Guiding durch Wohld, Kühlung etc. freuen 
Gruß Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2013)

Schlaubetaaaaal


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

Heißt das, es ist an Ostern keiner zu hause? Schade eigentlich, wollte mal was anderes unter die Räder bekommen...

Ich kann im Gegenzug auch ein "Deister- Guiding" anbieten


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

zuhause schon, jedoch will die Family auch was machen, und die Verwandten und Freunde ...  die Tage sind zu kurz um alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen ... leider


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

habt ihr im Deister nicht das problem mit Sperrungen?  das soll ja nicht mehr so dolle spaß machen wie früher, habe ich mal gelesen ...


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

Hast 'ne Nachricht


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

Achja Leute, übrigens schöne Bilder ...    sieht auf den Bildern ziemlich kalt aus ...

hatte auch erst überlegt ob ich mitfahr, aber so fit bin ich noch net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2013)

Boah, überall dieses weiße Zeug. Das ist ja ekelhaft!


----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Heißt das, es ist an Ostern keiner zu hause? Schade eigentlich, wollte mal was anderes unter die Räder bekommen...
> 
> Ich kann im Gegenzug auch ein "Deister- Guiding" anbieten



Erstmal noch ruhig bleiben

Ich bin Ostern @Norden und denke an Karfreitag bzw. Samstag für ne Tour


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Boah, überall dieses weiße Zeug. Das ist ja ekelhaft!



Du radelst doch eh nicht


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2013)

Ja, zu kalt und zu weiß...


----------



## drusus (19. März 2013)

für mich war heute sonntag....hatte auch spaß durch schneewehen...

übrigens, der raceking kann gut im schnee...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2013)

hallo,

geht am Freitag oder Samstag was??? (ne lockere Runde skinny)

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (26. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> geht am Freitag oder Samstag was??? (ne lockere Runde skinny)
> 
> gruss



Wenn es nach mir geht, dann Samstag ...


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2013)

ich bin raus, die kompletten Feiertage verplant dank Verwandschaft ...

ich werde wohl abends immer ne Runde drehen wenn nen bissl zeit bleibt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2013)

ach Marko, skinny bei mir sollte auch der Tag möglich sein


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2013)

ja schön ist nicht, hatte mir das auch andres vorgestellt ...

Skinny, wie siehts in unserer gegend(marlow) aus, sind wege frei oder überall noch dick fett Schnee und Eis?


----------



## MarNe (27. März 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht, dann Samstag ...



Von wo und wohin wird gefahren?


----------



## skinny63 (27. März 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Skinny, wie siehts in unserer gegend(marlow) aus, sind wege frei oder überall noch dick fett Schnee und Eis?



Ähm ja, Straßen ganz gut, Radweg Recknitz nicht geräumt 
Im Wald voll Schnee, Untergrund im Zweifel suspekt

Ne abendrunde können wir uns trotzdem vornehmen....

 @MarNe: Vorschläge sind Willkommen, in Anbetracht der Teilnahme von Vegeta eher Richtung östlich Rostock


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. März 2013)

moin,

und der Marko muß im dunklen fahren...


----------



## skinny63 (27. März 2013)

Ab Sonntag ja lÃ¤nger hell, nicht nur fÃ¼r MS1980ð
Was nun mit Tour ?
VorschlÃ¤ge meinerseits:
1. Recknitztour, Ausweich auf StraÃen, wo mÃ¶glich und notwendig ca. 45-60 km, Start Sanitz 
2. Boddenrunde, mÃ¶glichst Radwege, Nationalpark befahren mÃ¼ssten wir testen, ca. 85 km, Start Ribnitz
3. Rostocker Heide, Wege mal schauen, ca 50 km, Start HRO Hinrichsdorf

Nun ihr!?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MS1980 (27. März 2013)

@Maik: naja wat willste machen, besser als garnicht biken ...  muß nur meine kleine mitspielen und pünktlich im Bett liegen


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2013)

Boddenrunde. Rostocker Heide kannste wohl vergessen.

Bin voraussichtlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. März 2013)

die letzte Runde dort war doch gut ...  auch das Wasserbad ...


----------



## zarea (27. März 2013)

Ich kann nur Montag. 

....und frohe Ostern für Euch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. März 2013)

Boddenrunde Klingt gut also B


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. März 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ab Sonntag ja lÃ¤nger hell, nicht nur fÃ¼r MS1980ð
> Was nun mit Tour ?
> VorschlÃ¤ge meinerseits:
> 1. Recknitztour, Ausweich auf StraÃen, wo mÃ¶glich und notwendig ca. 45-60 km, Start Sanitz
> ...


 
Hallo,

meine Info:

Freitag Nachmittag/Samstag geht, Sonntag/Montag geht nix.

Schon was definiert?

PN folgt


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2013)

Boddenrunde. Start Samstag 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Gänsewiese in Ribnitz


----------



## skinny63 (28. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Boddenrunde. Start Samstag 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Gänsewiese in Ribnitz



So geht das nicht, "böse Miezekatze"

Sonst hat er Recht, gefahren wird gegen Uhrzeigersinn
Geld für Einkehr mit einstecken....


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2013)

Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Rostock nach Ribnitz braucht, ich  habe ein paar Plätze frei


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. März 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> So geht das nicht, "böse Miezekatze"
> 
> Sonst hat er Recht, gefahren wird gegen Uhrzeigersinn
> Geld für Einkehr mit einstecken....



dabei!


----------



## waldtierMV (28. März 2013)

Hallo hallo, 

Ich hätte auch Interesse mit euch mit zu fahren. Müsste aber 14Uhr spätestens zurück am Parkplatz sein zwecks Geburtstagskaffe beim Neffen... Das wird knapp bei den 85km oder?? kürzere Runde? Ansonsten Andernmal ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Wenn Du die Runde verkürzen willst, musste schwimmen )


----------



## skinny63 (29. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Runde verkürzen willst, musste schwimmen )



Oder bis 12:00 mitfahren und umkehren....

hier für morgen, http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eghhsrvhgpsepmtm

im Wald wird es nix, war heute hier zu Fuß drin


----------



## waldtierMV (29. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Runde verkürzen willst, musste schwimmen )



Hui, da bibberts mir beim lesen schon 



skinny63 schrieb:


> Oder bis 12:00 mitfahren und umkehren....



Dann liebend gern ein Andernmal, umkehren fetzt nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. März 2013)

auf Usedom schneit es schon den ganzen Tag, mal schauen wie es morgen früh ist, werde da erst entscheiden...schönes schönes Osterwetter

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2013)

Es weniger schlimm, als das Wetter zum Startzeitpunkt vermuten lies. 82km, lecker Fisch in Prerow, nette Freunde dabei. Scheiss aufs Wetter, es hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es weniger schlimm, als das Wetter zum Startzeitpunkt vermuten lies. 82km, lecker Fisch in Prerow, nette Freunde dabei. Scheiss aufs Wetter, es hat Spass gemacht.



so wars! auf der 2.Hälfte sogar Rückenwind , was will der Mensch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2013)

Für morgen steht Sonne im Plan. Wie wärs mit Tour ab Trotzenburg bis Bastorf ohne Gelände? Start 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## davelon83 (31. März 2013)

also ich hätte Lust!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für morgen steht Sonne im Plan. Wie wärs mit Tour ab Trotzenburg bis Bastorf ohne Gelände? Start 10:00 Uhr.



Abgesagt mangels Resonanz. Fahr ich eben alleine und spontan


----------



## davelon83 (31. März 2013)

wollte schon fragen... hat sich ja leider keiner gemeldet. Wobei, wenn im Laufe des Abends doch noch was geht, könnte man ja nochmal überlegen?!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2013)

Suchbild:





Wo wurde es aufgenommen?

Schön wars heute. 82km und Sonne satt.


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2013)

uff jeden Fall in MV ...  lach ...

nee ernsthaft, das ist sauschwer und wenn ich den Schneeweg so sehe kann das nicht wirklich spaß gemacht haben, 

ik wollt Samstagabend nen bissl im Wald, bin aber nur 50m weit gekommen, denn ging garnix mehr ...  



achja das mit Winterpokal war nen Aprilscherz, net war?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2013)

Scheizze ja. Es war ein Aprilscherz. Na toll.


----------



## davelon83 (2. April 2013)

ich bin heute mal ne Runde Richtung Wohld gefahren, weil ich mich dort ein bisschen austoben wollte. Aber nix da, Pustekuchen  Es herrscht immer noch eine schöne Schicht Schnee, die jetzt langsam beginnt zu tauen, was zur Folge hat, dass die Reifen am Schnee haften, wie Kleber! Bin nur ein paar Meter gefahren und dann umgekehrt. Müssen also noch ne Weile warten, bis man da wieder vernünftig fahren kann...


----------



## skinny63 (2. April 2013)

Trotzdem, Sonntag schon mal für Tour reservieren....

Inhalt und Länge wird der Wetter- und Wegesituation angepasst ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2013)

Wohld kannste frühestens in zwei Wochen probieren, wenn es jetzt endlich konstant taut. Erstmal muss der Boden auftauen, das dauert. Deshalb im Moment ausschliesslich Asphalt 

Apropos, für kommenden Sonntag ist echtes Frühlingswetter angesagt, 8 Grad und Sonne satt. Was haltet ihr von Bastorf ab Rostock auf festem Untergrund, so 100km?

Denkbar wäre auch Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 613 (2. April 2013)

gut, dass ihr Bilder aus den Wäldern gepostet habt ... das sieht doch noch etwas "weißer" aus als ich gedacht hatte.

Schreibt noch einmal, wofür ihr euch am Sonntag entscheidet - an einer Rennradrunde hätte ich eventuell Interesse, auch wenn ich aktuell nicht so fit auf dem Rad bin und mir ein 100er vermutlich etwas zu viel ist (Samstag kann ich das besser abschätzen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt).

Btw: für Sa habe ich folgende Route ausgesucht, die von eurer Bastorfrunde nicht so weit entfernt sein dürfte - kann jemand Aussagen dazu treffen, ob die Straßen gut fahrbar sind(?), sprich niedriges Verkehrsaufkommen und nicht so breit - auf Earth sah es recht brauchbar aus  

http://goo.gl/maps/Hphmt


----------



## Kay_NWM (2. April 2013)

Auf RR hätte ich auch Lust,Wälder sind def. viel zu nass,macht noch keinen Spaß.

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2013)

Wir fahren aber auch Rennrad recht entspannt. Ein bisschen Training, aber kein Rennen.
Wenn das für euch okay geht, gerne Rennrad.


----------



## 613 (2. April 2013)

ganz entspannt klingt ok, zur Not im Windschatten verweilen ... momentan kann ich leider noch nicht definitiv zu-/absagen, kann halt passieren, dass es mich am Sa schon überfordert oder ich den So doch anders verplanen muss


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2013)

Öhhhh Rennrad?

Matthias? Wie siehts aus? Hast du Zeit (?), geht auch nachmittags. Wenn es am Sonntag wirklich schon so schön wird dann lass uns mal gemütlich breitreifig durch die Gegend schlendern. Oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2013)

Kannst doch Roady nehmen, dann packste das locker


----------



## skinny63 (3. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir fahren aber auch Rennrad recht entspannt. Ein bisschen Training, aber kein Rennen.
> Wenn das fÃ¼r euch okay geht, gerne Rennrad.



Ich schlage vor, es nach den Mitfahrern auszurichten, welches Rad genommen wird. Und dann ab zum Italiener nach Rerik. Geht mit beiden Reifenbreiten...ð

Wichtig wÃ¤re fÃ¼r den Fall, sich mÃ¶glichst zeitig zu outen


----------



## Lory (3. April 2013)

Moin,

bei entsprechender Witterung und dem Zuspruch der Mitfahrer, wäre ich bei einer Schmalspurrunde am Sonntag dabei. 

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (3. April 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> so wars! auf der 2.Hälfte sogar Rückenwind , was will der Mensch mehr?



Bilder gibt es auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (3. April 2013)

MarNe schrieb:


> Öhhhh Rennrad?
> 
> Matthias? Wie siehts aus? Hast du Zeit (?), geht auch nachmittags. Wenn es am Sonntag wirklich schon so schön wird dann lass uns mal gemütlich breitreifig durch die Gegend schlendern. Oder?



Diesbezüglich meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## skinny63 (3. April 2013)

Morgen fast spontane Feierabendrunde 
Treffen 17:00 Uhr in Sandkrug 
Ca. 2 Stunden MTB Strassenrunde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

och Skinny ich kann nur 19 uhr Bansin anbieten


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2013)

schicke Bilder sind's geworden und Roland farblich zum Spezi angezogen ...

das Bild vom Tiger im Schnee sieht auch lustig aus ... 


ab next Woche +grade im 2stelligen bereich, JuHu ...  denn können die Trails wieder gerockt werden


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2013)

Die Trails müssen erstmal abtrocknen .... mein Fully darf sauber bleiben )


----------



## halbrechts2 (3. April 2013)

ich komm mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## 613 (5. April 2013)

vll. kommt das etwas spät, dennoch - da wir unsere morgige RR-Runde auf den Nachmittag verlegt haben, möchte ich morgen Vormittag bei trockenem Wetter evt. eine kurze Probefahrt mit dem neuen Bike machen (nur eben den E9 an der Küste von Warnemünde gen Westen) - wenn sich auf die Schnelle noch jemand findet, würde ich das vll. auch auf etwa 1 bis 2 h ausbauen ...

Gibt es schon eine Entscheidung für Sonntag?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2013)

Ja gibt es:

Touraufruf: wir fahren diesmal Rennrad. Start ist 10:00 Uhr in Kritzmow auf dem Netto-Parkplatz. Wir fahren Richtung Rerik, dort Einkehr und dann Rückweg, lockeres Tempo, so das niemand zurückbleibt.


----------



## Kay_NWM (6. April 2013)

Ok,bin dabei.Bis dann.

Gruß Kay


----------



## skinny63 (6. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja gibt es:
> 
> Touraufruf: wir fahren diesmal Rennrad. Start ist 10:00 Uhr in Kritzmow auf dem Netto-Parkplatz. Wir fahren Richtung Rerik, dort Einkehr und dann Rückweg, lockeres Tempo, so das niemand zurückbleibt.



so könnte es aussehen, Einkehr bei ca. 52 km

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ekbcochkqehgaiep

Streckenführung können wir aber auch von der tatsächlichen Befahrbarkeit und/oder besseren Ideen abhängig machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2013)

Und hier ist der Start:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.049626,12.046655&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=16


----------



## MarNe (6. April 2013)

Na viel Spaß Euch morgen. Ich bleibe daheim, ist ja auch noch etwas zu tun hier. 

PS: - Aquarium ist raus. - 

Samstäglich emsige Grüße

Marlene


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Leute, für Sonntag stehen 14 Grad im Plan, wenig Wind und Sonne satt.
Das müssen wir nutzen! Deshalb:

Touraufruf: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg. Route und Ziel wird spontan entschieden. 
Ich wäre für Bastorf zum Mittag, und auf dem Rückweg einen Abstecher ins Quellental mit Eis in der Sonne. Viel offroad wird noch nicht gehen, aber probieren kann man es vielleicht mal.

Wenn sich niemand meldet, fahre ich solo.


----------



## MS1980 (9. April 2013)

keine Bilder von der Renner Tour ?  schade ...

ich wollt am WE eigentlich in den HaBe's und mich auf next Monat schon mal vorbereiten (60-70km / 1200-1400hm), aber seid Samstag liegen wir alle flach ... verdammt ...  und das Bike ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig ....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2013)

hi,

dann schaffe wenigstens mal was am Bike

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (10. April 2013)

Ich weiß, es ist der falsche Forumthread, ich wollt nur mal fragen ob dies ein gutes Bike ist. Ich schwanke zwischen Spezi Ghost und Kona. Das Kona überzeugt mich momentan am meisten.  

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...gn=idealo/Shred-20-2013-11-Zoll-Kinderfahrrad


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2013)

Vergiss das Kona, und verpass Deinem Sohn das:

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html

Das Isla ist sicher 5kg leichter.


----------



## MS1980 (10. April 2013)

nicht nur leichter, auch günstiger und das wesentiche und wichtigste überhaupt, perfekt auf Kids abgestimmt ...weil alles perfekt für die Kids angepasst ist, 

sieht zwar nicht so dolle aus, aber die federgabel an den anderen Bikes sind auch nur wegen der optik, scheibenbremse vorne braucht man nicht, Felgenbremse reicht locker usw ...

schau mal in die Aktuelle Bike da sind paar Bikes drinnen


----------



## Xaser87 (10. April 2013)

Das Kona sieht robuster aus und für mein Geschmack schöner. Vom ilsa hab ich auch schon hier gelesen. Leicht ist es ja nur hält es auch Alex Fahrstil aus ^^ da sieht das Kona stabiler aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2013)

Junge, wir sprechen hier über ein Fliegengewicht von Kind.
Er kriegt das Isla niemals kaputt. Lass den Scheiss und kaum ihm was vernünftiges.
Das Kona wiegt deutlich mehr als Dein Blur. Warum willste Deinem Sohn sowas antun?
Zumal das Kona nichtmal billiger ist als das Isla.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. April 2013)

ach du.. ich hatte was mit 10,.. gelesen. Denn kann es noch so gut aussehen. Danke Steffen


----------



## stubenhocker (11. April 2013)

Mein Senf: im vorigen Jahr sollte unser Sohn auf 20" wechseln. Islabike hatte ich natürlich auch auf dem Plan, letztendlich ist es das aber nicht geworden. Optisch ists nicht so der Kracher, Jungs in dem Alter wollen doch lieber was fetziges, deswegen habe ich ihm ein Kona aufgebaut. CRC hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt einen Rahmen für 25, ein paar Spezial-Teile (Gabel, kurze Kurbeln, LRS) musste ich noch kaufen, dann war das Rad fertig. Fertig wog es mit Starrgabel, WCS-, Ultegra-, Avid- und SRAM-Parts ca. 8,5kg, gekostet hats mich um die 200 (da einige Teile vorhanden waren).
Fazit: ich würde, so wie ich es mit meinen Rädern auch schon seit 20 Jahren halte, einen Custom-Aufbau bevorzugen. Wenn man gute Gebrauchtteile (z.B. Laufradsatz) einbaut lässt sich ein günstiges und individuelles Bike aufbauen.
Das Kinderbike-Unterforum kennst Du?

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2013)

Tiger wo ist den morgen der Startplatz? Bzw Parkplatz fürs KFZ?

danke und gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2013)

Maik, wir parken im Damerower Weg, und zwar genau hier:

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.075531,12.088516&hl=de&num=1&t=m&z=15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2013)

ah, danke wenn dann werde ich euch schon sehen/finden


hier gerade mal wieder nur Regen noch kein Frühling in sicht


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2013)

Bis morgen ist der Frühling da. Ich erwarte euch in kurzen Hosen!


----------



## zarea (13. April 2013)

jaja, ich zieh eine drüber, wenn Du willst. 
Die angesagten 20°C sollen im Süden von Niedersachsen sein, auf Rügen sollen es eher 10°C sein. In welche Richtung liegt Roschtock?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2013)

Für Rostock seh ich 16 Grad, das reicht locker für kurze Hosen 

Also bis morgen, 10 Uhr an der Trotzenburg


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2013)

euch morgen viel Spaß ...

hab heute mein Bike soweit fertig (umgebaut), nur der Umwerfer steht dolle hoch, da muß noch was anderes ran ... seh nur nicht bei den Modellen da durch ... s2,s3 ...?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. April 2013)

Sind die Trails wieder trocken? (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

Nö, sind sie nicht. Der Wohld ist stellenweise extrem moddrig. Fast trocken ist dagegen der Kellerswald.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. April 2013)

Okay weiß ich ja Bescheid. In 2 bzw. 3 Wochen kann ich wieder mitfahren


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Okay weiß ich ja Bescheid. In 2 bzw. 3 Wochen kann ich wieder mitfahren


Wiso? Magst dich nicht dreckig machen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Der Boden ist gerade jetzt richtig geil. Schön fluffig, fasst zu trocken.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Zu trocken Obo? Wo warst Du biken? 

Im Kellerswald hamse den schönen Downhill übrigens mit Harvestern zerfahren. Und das Anschlussstück ist mit Baumresten zugemüllt.


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

ich war gestern und letzte Woche ein bisschen. Letzte Woche lag ja noch Schnee, aber gestern wars meiner Meinung nach zu trocken. Das muss schlammig sein. Kennst mich ja.
Unsern Downhill an der Waldkante nach Brodhagen? Oder welchen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Ney nicht den an der Waldkante. Den mittendrin wo direkt links der Moddergraben ist.


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

die haben so einiges zerfahren, auch das erste teilstück direkt hinterm krankenhaus (Rückweg nach Althof), unsere Abfahrt an der Gartenanlage (da lagen noch Bäume) und auch teilstücke im Wohld (wie jedes Jahr) - und das wird noch schlimmer


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

Ich fahr am letzten Wochenende in den Harz und will den Brocken bezwingen. Schaff ich das? Will ab Schierke los und nehm mir 1.30 h als Zielfenster vor. Ist das möglich?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Welches letzte WE? Wann genau? 

In 1:30 schaffste das sogar zu Fuss. Ist doch nur Asphalt, und dazu noch stinklangweilig


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. April 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Wiso? Magst dich nicht dreckig machen, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Ja, in 2 bis 3 Wochen ist mein Bike wieder vollständig und einsatzbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Welches letzte WE? Wann genau?
> 
> In 1:30 schaffste das sogar zu Fuss. Ist doch nur Asphalt, und dazu noch stinklangweilig



Langweilig mags sein, aber ich hab meine Frau mit nem Citybike im Schlepptau. Letzte April WE vom 27.4. - 1.5. - Zudem werden die nichtlangweiligen Wege noch nicht so richtig befahrbar sein. Aufm Brocken liegt noch knapp 90 cm Schnee.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Am 27./28. könnte es sein, das wir uns übern Weg fahren


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

weißt ja wie das ist - die welt ist´n dorf, und fahr mich bitte nicht um


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Ich versuchs


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In 1:30 schaffste das sogar zu Fuss. Ist doch nur Asphalt, und dazu noch stinklangweilig



als ich das erste mal dort hoch bin, Ende März 2011 da habe ich fast 2std gebraucht ... 

erstmal weil ich das Wetter unterschätzt habe und es schweine kalt war und weil die Steigung döller ist als angenommen, vorne 26z  ist nicht sinn voll ... 

und dadurch das ich mich nicht warm gefahren habe sondern direkt nach der Ankunft auf'm Parkplatz direkt vor der Brockenstraße losgeprescht bin ...  

habe ca. 10x Pause gemacht und zuletzt geschoben ...  aber ik war oben ...  






hoffentlich haste mehr glück das ne Bude oben auf hat damit dich erholen und stärken kannst, bei mir war alles zu ...  denn ging's sofort wieder runter ... dit schaffste in 10min ... 

achja denk dran, du hast auf 10km ca 500hm ...  da knallt schon ordentlich in den Beinen ... wenn de über Winter nix gemacht hast ...


----------



## Obotrit (15. April 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> als ich das erste mal dort hoch bin, Ende März 2011 da habe ich fast 2std gebraucht ...
> 
> erstmal weil ich das Wetter unterschätzt habe und es schweine kalt war und weil die Steigung döller ist als angenommen, vorne 26z  ist nicht sinn voll ...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Ich hab über Winter wenig gemacht, aber mental bin ich in Form, also die Psyche stimmt schon. Der Rest muss mitmachen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Marco, Anfang Mai wird es noch mehr knallen. Ich sach nur 600hm auf 3km, ohne Pause


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... aber mental bin ich in Form, also die Psyche stimmt schon. Der Rest muss mitmachen



na hoffentlich reicht das ...


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2013)

ik hoff du meinst die Seilbahn zum Wurmberg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Nein, ich meine den Männeranstieg zum Brocken, da gibts keine Seilbahn


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2013)

den Plattenweg da hoch?

naja wat solls, jetzt habe ich ja 22/34 Übersetzung ...


----------



## zarea (15. April 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... nehm mir 1.30 h als Zielfenster vor. Ist das möglich?


ja, logisch. 



Obotrit schrieb:


> ... Schaff ich das? ...


----------



## Ransom20 (17. April 2013)

Ich finde den Brocken schafft jeder, wer über die Brockenstraße fährt hat eben eine relativ sanfte Steigung. Wir sind das kommende Wochenende wieder im Harz.





Ist jemand aus dem Norden eigentlich hier mit dabei?

http://riva.bike-festival.de/de/news.html


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. April 2013)

Und runter über die alte Bobbbahn?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2013)

Die alte Bobbahn ist für Biker gesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. April 2013)

Hmm schade


----------



## MS1980 (21. April 2013)

wer ist heute eigentlich in Marlow anzutreffen?

oder bin ich der einzigste der dort ist (am Straßenrand) ...


----------



## Cad2 (21. April 2013)

was isn da?


----------



## MS1980 (21. April 2013)

ScanHaus Cup - Radrennen und das schon seid gestern ... 

der Tiger ist dabei, sein Auto hab ich da gesehen ....  oder doch nicht ... 

die sind da heute wieder über den "Acker" richtung Kölzow geballert das mir schon vom anschauen der Rücken weh hat, da bin ich froh das ich nen *Sofa* hab 

vielleicht berichtet wer noch was ...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Stimmt, wir waren da, Roland, Skinny und ich. Wir haben uns die 112er RTF gegeben, als Bestätigung das unsere Form aktuell ziemlich mir ist.

Eine gelbe FichKona Socke haben wir auch gesehen


----------



## skinny63 (21. April 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ScanHaus Cup - Radrennen
> schon vom anschauen der Rücken weh hat, da bin ich froh das ich nen *Sofa* hab
> 
> vielleicht berichtet wer noch was ...



Jubb gestern war bergkriterium, da werden viele schmunzeln
Allerdings durften die klasse a-c Fahrer 47 Runden ran, jeweils 1,4 km und 25 hm, Start und Ziel über Kopfsteinpflaster 
Den Meisten vergeht das Schmunzeln dann beim Zuschauen...

Aber schön so etwas auch vor Ort zu haben, die Teilnahme auf und neben den Strecken dürfte ruhig reger sein.


----------



## Kay_NWM (21. April 2013)

Hallo,hab mich heute auch an der 112 km Runde versucht,am Anfang war´s ja ganz angenehm...schöner Rückenwind,aber ab Bodstedt ging es dann los mit Gegenwind,war ne ganz schöne Quälerei.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Kay, wieso haben wir uns dann nicht getroffen?


----------



## Kay_NWM (21. April 2013)

Gute Frage,ich bin ziemlich spät eingetrudelt und nach der Anmeldung ging es auch gleich los...ich wußte das du auch da bist,hab dich aber nicht gesehen,waren ja auch ne Menge Starter.


----------



## skinny63 (21. April 2013)

Die beiden Letzten
Tiger war schon Bier holen?




Das Foto "danach"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> das unsere Form aktuell ziemlich mir ist.


was wolltest du uns damit sagen? 

wie lange habt ihr gebraucht für die Runde?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Huch, das sollte "mies" heissen. Reine Fahrzeit waren etwa 4 Stunden glaub ich. Schnitt knapp unter 30.


----------



## MS1980 (22. April 2013)

lockeres ausrollen also ...  

denn wird Harz diesjahr also ne konditionelle Herausforderung ... und nicht nur bei mir ... 

noch 2 Wochen trainingszeit ...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> .....denn wird Harz diesjahr also ne konditionelle Herausforderung ....



Worauf Du einen lassen kannst. Ich werde euch schön quälen


----------



## chris2390 (23. April 2013)

Dann zeig mal was du kannst Tiger 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Harz  Wird sicher wieder schön!
Hoffentlich machts Wetter mit...


----------



## Elfriede (25. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

ist zufällig einer von euch am Freitag oder Samstag in Rostock und könnte mir einen 17 mm Inbus leihen? Brauch so ein fettes Teil für die Sicherungsschraube meiner neuen Kurbel.

Gruß Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2013)

Ich habe nur bis 10mm. Ausserdem gehts in 2 Stunden in den Haaaaaarz


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. April 2013)

17 ist doch Hollowtech1/Octalink oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2013)

Falsch. Die Shimano Kurbeln haben einen grossen Torx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. April 2013)

Hö? Meine alte XT-Octa-HT hatte auf jedenfall einen *6-Kant* Inbus über 15mm Durchmesser.
Die HT2 kann gut möglich Torx sein.


----------



## MS1980 (26. April 2013)

die FSA hat auch nen Fetten 6 Kant, die Noir auch ...



dem Tiger wünsch ich viel Spaß, kannst ja mal berichten wie die Trails sind ...  ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2013)

Die SixC hat einen 8mm Inbus, und einen 10mm für den integrierten Abzieher 

Die Trails sind grösstenteils trocken, wenig Modder. Schnee nur noch sehr wenig.


----------



## Elfriede (27. April 2013)

Problem gelöst...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Trailaktion im Harz am letzten We:











Und das schönste daran: kommende Woche gehts nochmal hin


----------



## MS1980 (29. April 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder ...  die Vorfreude wird immer größer ...  

Skinny, Lory und dich hab ich ja auf den Foto von Trailtech gesehen, nur Roland nicht ... 

Trails sind Schneefrei und alles Fahrbar? oder sind Trails jetzt gesperrt die auf'm Plan stehen/standen?

war noch bissl frostig oder wieso ist Lory so dolle vermummt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Ich bin mit Roland am Freitag nur den Wurmbergstieg bis Schierke gefahren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Trails in fast perfektem Zustand. Am Samstag gabs echtes Mistwetter, aber noch erträglich. Weiter oben Temps nahe am Gefrierpunkt und teils sogar Schneefall. Sonntag dann wieder prima sonniges Wetter, aber die Trails stellenweise sehr feucht und moddrig. Nachmittags gings dann wieder.

Samstag am Achtermann:





Wurmberg Sonntag vormittag:








Lory ist inkognito gefahren


----------



## MS1980 (29. April 2013)

ja ja der Lory ...  er ist überall ...  lach ...

lecker Bilder ...  naja bald ist ja soweit ...


----------



## zarea (29. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Mistwetter ... Gefrierpunkt ... teils sogar Schneefall. ...


Ich glaube, ich habs mir anders überlegt.


----------



## MS1980 (29. April 2013)

nee nee Nils ... mach nich son schei_    ...

bei uns scheint wieder herlich die Sonne ... bei der langen Anreise ...


----------



## zarea (29. April 2013)

Es kann aber schon etwas wärmer werden, wenigstens über Gefrierpunkt. 
(und zwar in Grad nicht nur in Fahrenheit  )


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Fürs näxte Harz-We habe ich Kaiserwetter und trockene Trails bestellt


----------



## zarea (29. April 2013)

sauber.


----------



## Elfriede (30. April 2013)

Was schleppt ihr eigentlich immer in den Rucksäcken mit euch herum? Nahrungsvorräte ohne Ende?


----------



## skinny63 (30. April 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Was schleppt ihr eigentlich immer in den Rucksäcken mit euch herum? Nahrungsvorräte ohne Ende?



Z.b. Werkzeug, 1. Hilfe und besonders im Harz sinnvoll, trockene Klamotten 

Ich für meinen Teil noch Fotoausrüstung und trinkblase....


----------



## Elfriede (30. April 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Z.b. Werkzeug, 1. Hilfe und besonders im Harz sinnvoll, trockene Klamotten
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil noch Fotoausrüstung und trinkblase....



Das erklärt natürlich die Riesenbeule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2013)

moin,

ist denn noch einer Hier???  Würde morgen gerne mal um die Müritz radeln...hat wer lust???


----------



## skinny63 (30. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ist denn noch einer Hier???  Würde morgen gerne mal um die Müritz radeln...hat wer lust???



Nö, anbaden auf Hiddensee, Season 23


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Flickzeug, Werkzeug, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Trinken, Klamotten, Handy, Geld. Das isses grob bei mir


----------



## halbrechts2 (30. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Roland am Freitag nur den Wurmbergstieg bis Schierke gefahren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Trails in fast perfektem Zustand. Am Samstag gabs echtes Mistwetter, aber noch erträglich. Weiter oben Temps nahe am Gefrierpunkt und teils sogar Schneefall. Sonntag dann wieder prima sonniges Wetter, aber die Trails stellenweise sehr feucht und moddrig. Nachmittags gings dann wieder.
> 
> Samstag am Achtermann:
> 
> ...


 
Leute es war ein Fest!! Wetter, scheiss drauf!

Wat bin ich da alles runter gefahren?

So geil! Dank an die Orga!!!! War ne Super Truppe und die Jungs von Trailtech haben einen Superjob gemacht!


----------



## skinny63 (30. April 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Leute es war ein Fest!! Wetter, scheiss drauf!
> 
> Wat bin ich da alles runter gefahren?
> 
> So geil! Dank an die Orga!!!! War ne Super Truppe und die Jungs von Trailtech haben einen Superjob gemacht!



kann ich nur bestätigen, jeder hat seinen Teil zum Gelingen beigetragen

hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2013)

dit 4te Bild kommt mir bekannt vor, da sind wir 2011 auch lang gefahren ...  stimmt#s Tiger ...

Im Rucksack habe ich auch immer erste Hilfe-set, Schlauch, Pumpe für Dämpfer,Gabel und Schlauch, Kettenschloß, reifenheber, Multitool, Kabelbinder,Wind/Regenjacke und Riegel + Trinken ...  achja und ne Karte, zumindest hier für die HaBe's ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Stimmt Marco, das ist der Wurzelteppich am Wurmbergstieg.
Bild 3 war ich nur mit Nils, die Abfahrt vom Achtermann.


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2013)

hab das Video gefunden ...  selbst der Aufnahme-standpunkt ist fast gleich ...

http://youtu.be/dwZb5rs15xI


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2013)

Dort werden wir wieder fahren 

Im Moment sieht das Wetter im Harz echt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (1. Mai 2013)

sieht gar nicht so steil aus...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2013)

Ist es auch nicht. Eher flowig


----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2013)

genau ... der Trail macht echt laune ...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2013)

Er ist nicht mehr ganz so extrem verwurzelt wie vor zwei Jahren. Letztes Jahr sind dort Harvester durchmarschiert und haben einiges platt gemacht. Das Stück fährt sich seitdem etwas angenehmer und spassiger


----------



## MarNe (2. Mai 2013)

Jetzt mal im Ernst...ich als Straßenkind würde doch schon gerne...für'n Anfang doch okay und es sollte nicht zu teuer sein...na, schaut selbst. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/146577-specialized-allez-comp-54-preisupdate


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Fahr die Rahmengrösse aber vorher mal Probe.
Der Preis ist sehr fair, dafür das es neu mehr als das Doppelte kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den Brocken bezwungen in 1,5 Stunden ab Schierke. Meine Tour ging aber von Drei Annen Hohne aus. Hatte super Wetter, nur der Wind störte etwas und lies mich bei der Abfahrt ganz schön frieren. Am Samstag war echt Sch... Wetter. Ich hatte aber nicht so viel Schnee. Sind das Bilder vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

Ney die sind vom selben Wochenende 
Der Schnee kam erst Samstag Abend.

Warste doch alleine oben?


----------



## Obotrit (2. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...
> Warste doch alleine oben?



Nee, ich hab meine Frau in´n Zug gesetzt. Die wartete dann oben eine Zeit auf mich. Es war saukalt und windig.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2013)

ich fand den Weg über drei Annen auch angenehmer zu fahren als nur die Brockenstraße hoch ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. Mai 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Ich hab den Brocken bezwungen in 1,5 Stunden ab Schierke. Meine Tour ging aber von Drei Annen Hohne aus. Hatte super Wetter, nur der Wind störte etwas und lies mich bei der Abfahrt ganz schön frieren. Am Samstag war echt Sch... Wetter. Ich hatte aber nicht so viel Schnee. Sind das Bilder vom letzten Jahr?


 
Respekt Obo!

Hinterher ne Brockenbratwurst+Windbeutel?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

So einen Schierker Brockensturm würde ich ja gerne probieren. Aber beim näxten Besuch passt das Hardtail nicht mehr ins Auto


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2013)

was/wem nehmst denn alles mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

Steve Chris und Olli plus Bikes. Ich nehm nur das Carbine mit.


----------



## MarNe (3. Mai 2013)

coole Sache! 





Obotrit schrieb:


> Ich hab den Brocken bezwungen in 1,5 Stunden ab Schierke. Meine Tour ging aber von Drei Annen Hohne aus. Hatte super Wetter, nur der Wind störte etwas und lies mich bei der Abfahrt ganz schön frieren. Am Samstag war echt Sch... Wetter. Ich hatte aber nicht so viel Schnee. Sind das Bilder vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Mai 2013)

Was läuft so nächste Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Mai 2013)

Harz ...  lach ...


----------



## zarea (3. Mai 2013)

Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder.... Berg nuff... nunder.... .....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Mai 2013)

Naja denn nich ^^ 

Denn werd ich ma alleine die altgewohnte Strecke bis Doberan abchecken.


----------



## zarea (3. Mai 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> ... alleine die altgewohnte Strecke ...


Naja, wenn Du hier einen Startpunkt bekannt gibst und da wartest, musst Du vielleicht gar nicht alleine fahren. Es fahren ja nicht alle weg. (glaub ich  )


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Naja denn nich ^^
> 
> Denn werd ich ma alleine die altgewohnte Strecke bis Doberan abchecken.


 
suche noch einen der mit mir um die Müritz fährt sollten so 110km sein irgendwie


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder... Berg nuff... nunder.... Berg nuff... nunder.... .....


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Mai 2013)

Erstmal poch ich darauf das ich bis nächstes Wochenende wieder fahren kann und zweitens - wie komm ich dahin?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2013)

mit dem Auto? öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder gleich mit dem RAD


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Mai 2013)

Nee lieber nicht. Hab gerade weder Kondition noch Kraft für einen nächsten Höllenritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2013)

was und wann war denn der letzte Höllenritt?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was und wann war denn der letzte Höllenritt?



Wahrscheinlich die Tour im Herbst, wo er ziemlich abgekackt ist


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Mai 2013)

Nee im Januar nach Bastorf


----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2013)

ik werd morgen mal nen Höllenritt wagen und schauen ob ich die 1300hm hier geknackt bekomme ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2013)

In einer Woche knackst Du sie ganz sicher


----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2013)

in den 4Tagen sollte das zu schaffen sein ...  lach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Ich meine natürlich pro Tag


----------



## zarea (5. Mai 2013)

Der Herr legt hohe Maßstäbe an, hoffentlich biste dann auch fit. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Ich werde euch schön quälen


Nicht  das Du uns eine Wegbeschreibung gibst und in der Bude bleibst.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Ich bin fit bergauf, bergab hinke ich hinterher


----------



## zarea (5. Mai 2013)

Ist OK, runter hab ich auch Angst.


----------



## skinny63 (5. Mai 2013)

kurzer Gruß aus dem Vinschgau,

Lory kriegt das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


viel Spass im Harz


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Katzengleich gleitet er dahin 

Gruss zurück.


----------



## zarea (5. Mai 2013)

Danke,
lieben Gruß zurück nach Vinschgau. 
Lasst die Wurzeln ganz.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Ist OK, runter hab ich auch Angst.



bauchste net, runter kommen se alle ...  lach ... 

 @Lory und Skinny:  grüße aus den Bergen in den Bergen ...


----------



## Ransom20 (6. Mai 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus Riva, hier wurden auch so einige Höhenmeter geknackt. Und das Beste: Man musste noch nicht mal sein eigenes Bike dazu bewegen...


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. Mai 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> kurzer Gruß aus dem Vinschgau,
> 
> Lory kriegt das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht
> 
> ...


 
Gruss ins Vinschgau und dann ff am G see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Mai 2013)

Gruss in den Harz+Gardasee an die versprengte MB MV Truppe!

Heute Rügenrund die 2. auf der 155 km, sehr entspannt und gut organisiert, wie immer.

Passt auf, daß die "Knochen" heil bleiben und immer schön an das Auffüllen der Energiespeicher denken


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Gruss in den Harz+Gardasee an die versprengte MB MV Truppe!
> 
> Heute Rügenrund die 2. auf der 155 km, sehr entspannt und gut organisiert, wie immer.
> 
> Passt auf, daß die "Knochen" heil bleiben und immer schön an das Auffüllen der Energiespeicher denken



Knochen sind noch an Platz und Stelle, an kleinen Stellen ist die Tapete ab,

und wozu Wurzeln, wenn es Bäume gibt....
und Schnee....
und Steine....


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2013)

sind eure Steine auch so cool beschriftet?  lach ...  schöner Trail war's


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sind eure Steine auch so cool beschriftet?  lach ...  schöner Trail war's



Schrift schon, aber so nicht
Weder Speckjause noch Kaiserschmarren war zu lesen.....


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2013)

Uh, Lory zeigt Knie! Rrrr...


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Mai 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Heute Rügenrund die 2. auf der 155 km, sehr entspannt und gut organisiert, wie immer.


 
Ach! Wusstest Du, das eine maximale Geschwindigkeit vorgegeben war? Wir sind mit den 125ern gestartet, haben uns dann aber abgesetzt, da wir keine Übernachtung eingeplant hatten . Die Ausschreibung war, was das Tempo betraf, eher missverständlich, oder?! Naja, seis drum.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## halbrechts2 (14. Mai 2013)

Moin, die Reisegeschwindigkeit während der RTF war mir aus der Erfahrung 2012 bekannt. Dies ist halt der Preis für Polizeiauto voraus und Infofahrzeug am Ende der Gruppe während der gesamten Tour.


----------



## zarea (14. Mai 2013)

Wie hoch war denn die Reisegeschwindigkeit?

Reisen statt rasen?


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Dies ist halt der Preis für Polizeiauto voraus und Infofahrzeug am Ende der Gruppe während der gesamten Tour.



Nein, das hat mit dem Tempo nichts zu tun. Ich kenne Veranstaltungen, da wird im geschlossenen Verband mit Polizeieskorte >30km/h gefahren.
Bei RR sind wir auf die Ausschreibung reingefallen-da stand sportlich/touristisch, verwirrend war der Vermerk " sportlich" hinter den gemeldeten Startern. In der Annahme, es werden 2 Gruppen pro Strecke angeboten haben wir uns angemeldet, leider gab es nur eine Gruppe mit Ausrichtung touristisch, Reisegeschwindigkeit 25km/h. Dafür dann 30 Startgebühr zu zahlen war ziemlich fett. Letztendlich haben wir uns dann nach der Hälfte abgesetzt und sind unser Wunschtempo weitergefahren.
Dem Veranstalter habe ich die Problematik geschildert, man diskutiert die mangelhafte Ausschreibung intern.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. Mai 2013)

ik habe unseren Harz-Trip mal zusammen gefasst, aus meiner Sicht ...  

zu finden hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10594950#post10594950

viel spaß ...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2013)

Wie schnell isn "touristisch" gewesen, 20er Schnitt? )

Über Pfingsten bin ich nicht da. Aber stellt euch schonmal drauf ein, das es in einer Woche einen Aufrauf für Bastorf komplett gibt


----------



## skinny63 (22. Mai 2013)

so, dann mal wieder anderes Thema:

*TOURAUFRUF*

Sonntag, 25.Mai, 10:00 Uhr

Start @Parkplatz Vogelpark Marlow

letzte 49-er Tour

Strecke könnte die hier sein
http://connect.garmin.com/course/3672377

geplante Einkehr dann Kräuterhotel, sonst wie gehabt...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2013)

Badei 

Habs noch bei Facebook gepostet. Hardtail oder Fully?

Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Rostock nach Marlow braucht, ich habe genug Platz.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Mai 2013)

Wofür steht denn die 49?

Wann & wo wäre denn Abfahrt in Rostock?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2013)

49km.

Abfahrt in Rostock ist 9:15 Uhr in Rostock Brinkmannsdorf, bei Aral / Burgerking.

Platzreservierungen nur für zuverlässige Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

hallo,

so ich gebe mal ein vorsichtes "ja" ab denn im Regen werde ich nicht fahren...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...denn im Regen werde ich nicht fahren...



Bei Regen bin ich auch spontan raus.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Badei
> 
> Hardtail oder Fully?



egal, hauptsache mit Matschreifen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Mai 2013)

Fertig.




Hat noch jemand ne 10-Fach Kassete über?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2013)

Schwarze Pedale und kurzer Vorbau noch, dann siehts sogar stimmig aus


----------



## skinny63 (24. Mai 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so, dann mal wieder anderes Thema:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> ...



falls der Garmin Link nicht funktioniert
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ackugziiqeguuvwd


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2013)

oh ...  ihr wollt echt durch die Recknitzwiesen ....  das wird nass und dreckig werden ...



das Cube sieht ganz gut aus, aber Vorbau und Pedalen sollten noch gewechselt werden


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Mai 2013)

Umso besser 

Aber muss erstmal gucken was der Tag morgen so sagt, bevor ich hier verbindlich zusagen kann.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Mai 2013)

moin,

gestern war es noch richtig schön und nun erstmal Regen


----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2013)

nicht weinen, das wird schon

und....
solange es nicht schneit

kleine Rückblende:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. Mai 2013)

Gardasee?  sehr schöne gegend, aber ihr hattet wohl kein gutes Wetter ...


----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2013)

Mal so, mal anders:


 

 



generell ist der Mai eher unbeständig


----------



## MS1980 (25. Mai 2013)

ist das auf Bild 2 Roland und Lory?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2013)

Ney den kennst Du nicht, das ist Volker. Das Rad ist aber das Gleiche


----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist das auf Bild 2 Roland und Lory?



Nein & Ja


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Es sind Unwetter mit stellenweise 40-50 Liter pro qm angesagt.
Viel Spass falls ihr trotzdem fahrt


----------



## MarNe (25. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre auch nicht, morgen. Übrigens: morgen ist Sonntag und heute der 25.Mai! 



skinny63 schrieb:


> so, dann mal wieder anderes Thema:
> 
> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2013)

Ups


----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2013)

Macht gar nix, dann gilt der Touraufruf auch für den 26. 

HEUTE UM 10:00 Uhr war eh keiner hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (25. Mai 2013)

Ich werde morgen schön zu Hause fahren, wie es aussieht ist ja die Badehose die bevorzugte Bike-Kleidung.....



Wie geht es eigentlich den Versehrten vom Harz, können denn schon wieder alle schmerzfrei laufen?


----------



## Deleted 123388 (25. Mai 2013)

hi

also ich bin krank geschrieben mit meinem Fuß. der ist immer noch nicht wieder ganz gesund. aber es geht langsam bergauf  danke der Nachfrage


----------



## chris2390 (26. Mai 2013)

@ Zarea: Grüß dich, Laufen ist gar kein Ausdruck  alle fitter denn je!
Nee, mit Ollis Schienbeinen ist wieder soweit alles gut bis auf Kruste und bei mir merk ich immer noch was im Knie, aber in der Stadt rumfahren geht wieder ohne Probleme, demnächst wird das Bike gemacht und dann ist wieder Vollgas geben angesagt!
Alles soweit wieder ok  freu mich schon auf die Bastorf Runde !


----------



## zarea (26. Mai 2013)

Dann wünsche ich Euch mal, dass da nichts zurück bleibt. 
Und dann sehen wir uns im Wald.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2013)

Kommendes We wirds bei mir nix. Aber in zwei Wochen stimmt hoffentlich das Wetter wieder


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2013)

Lange habt ihr drauf warten müssen, nun ist es endlich wieder soweit:

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag gibt es endlich wieder eine grosse Tour. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall Wohld, Quellholz, Kellerswald.
Danach wird gemeinsam entschieden ob wir noch Kühlung / Bastorf packen. Wir fahren entspannt und nicht die maximal mögliche Schwierigkeit, aber mit
maximalem Spassfaktor 

Start ist wie gehabt 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg für Marlene  , 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg für alle anderen oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereiparkplatz Parkentin. Wer nicht
pünktlich ist, muss hinterherhetzen. Nehmt genug zu trinken mit, es soll warm werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (3. Juni 2013)

super  ich bin dabei!


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juni 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> super  ich bin dabei!



Ich leider nicht....

Dafür kleiner Hinweis auf das Nachbarforum:
http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/4116

Bitte anmelden, wenn keine Mitfahrer, dann starte ich 17:00 ab Roggentin


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht....
> 
> Dafür kleiner Hinweis auf das Nachbarforum:
> http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/4116
> ...



Dabei.


----------



## MarNe (4. Juni 2013)

Hätt ich ein Rennrad, wäre ich glatt dabei.  Nun, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bestes Rennradwetter! 





skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht....
> 
> Dafür kleiner Hinweis auf das Nachbarforum:
> http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/4116
> ...


----------



## davelon83 (4. Juni 2013)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hätt ich ein Rennrad, wäre ich glatt dabei.  Nun, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bestes Rennradwetter!



tja so geht´s mir auch. Euch also viel Spaß!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2013)

Nicht das hier Missverständnisse aufkommen:

Skinnys Tour ist Donnerstag Abend
Meine Tour ist am Sonntag und findet trotzdem wie geplant statt


----------



## chris2390 (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich gesund bin, bin ich für Sonntag dabei!


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Juni 2013)

ich kann momentan leider nicht, der Steuersatz fühlt sich komisch an. Dat muss erst mal wieder i.O


----------



## davelon83 (4. Juni 2013)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ich kann momentan leider nicht, der Steuersatz fühlt sich komisch an. Dat muss erst mal wieder i.O



falls du Werkzeug dafür brauchst, kann ich dir aushelfen. Wohnen ja auch nicht soweit voneinander entfernt! Schick mir einfach ne PN, wenn Bedarf besteht


----------



## hawkes (4. Juni 2013)

Mal kurze Zwischenfrage an alle Rostocker: Wo lasst ihr eure Laufräder warten? Habe zwar keine Acht aber die Speichenspannung ist schon deutlich hinabgesunken und würde die gern mal wieder nachziehen lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2013)

www.light-wolf.de


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juni 2013)

hawkes schrieb:


> Mal kurze Zwischenfrage an alle Rostocker: Wo lasst ihr eure Laufräder warten? Habe zwar keine Acht aber die Speichenspannung ist schon deutlich hinabgesunken und würde die gern mal wieder nachziehen lassen..



Wenn es der normale Schrauber machen darf, geh einfach zum Radhaus ...


----------



## hawkes (4. Juni 2013)

Tja, Light-Wolf ist nicht direkt vor Ort . 

Ich hatte mal beim BOM nachgefragt, aber laut eigener Aussage benutzen sie nichtmal nen Tensiometer sondern arbeiten allein nach "Erfahrung". Hat sich denn keiner hier vor Ort nen Laufradsatz einspeichen/aufbauen lassen und kann ne klare Empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2013)

Das Radhaus ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## davelon83 (4. Juni 2013)

ich habe meine Laufräder immer bei Fahrrad-Barten (OT Reutershagen gegenüber der Schwimmhalle) machen lassen und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht


----------



## halbrechts2 (7. Juni 2013)

hallo,

werde auch dabei sein jedoch nur bis nach dem Mittag, dann return auch wegen cristofs tape muss sehen wie`s geht.
  @tiger:Wann seid ihr beim Fischer 10.00 oder früher?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juni 2013)

Roland, wir sind sind so 9:50 Uhr am Fischer. 10:00 Uhr gehts weiter.
Ich denke nicht das wir die volle Bastorf-Runde fahren. Es soll recht warm werden.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Juni 2013)

Gibts nen Feedback von Sonntag?

Strecke, Beschaffenheit, Motivation


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Gibts nen Feedback von Sonntag?
> 
> Strecke, Beschaffenheit, Motivation



Strecke: top
Beschaffenheit: top
Motivation: top
Trainingszustand: naja

Meine subjektive Einschätzung der Lage 

Wir waren am Sonntag 7 Leute bei perfektem Radelwetter. Der Seniteller hat geschmeckt.

*Fragen an die Allgemeinheit: kommenden Sonntag die volle Bastorf-Runde ... oder Ostseeküstenradweg - Kühlung - Bastorf - Ostseeküstenradweg retour?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Zeit hab ubd körperlich in der Lage bin nur bis Kellerwald


----------



## zarea (12. Juni 2013)

@Basdorf:
Hm... Wegen mir, warte mal noch `ne Woche.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Wieso warten, Du bist doch fit


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2013)

Bastorf ...  bin immer noch Motiviert ....  lach ....


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Nagut, dann:

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag 16.06. steht die volle Bastorf-Runde an, das heisst irgendwas um die 90km ab Rostock bzw. 75km ab Fischereihof + 1300hm. Start etwa früher als sonst, 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg und 9:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gefahren wird wie immer lockeres Tempo. Auf zurückgefallene wird gewartet, auf voraushetzende nicht. Einkehr spätestens in Bastorf, auf dem Rückweg evtl. noch spontan ein Eis im Quellental.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2013)

Jawoll ...  denn sehen wir uns am Fischerhof ...  

wer ist noch dabei, außer Nils, Tiger und Ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich komm vllt mit einem Freund.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Ich komm vllt mit einem Freund.



Ihr seit herzlich willkommen. Fit seit ihr beide? Die Tour ist nix für Anfänger und Couchpotatoes


----------



## Sixday86 (12. Juni 2013)

Wir werden sehn, aber ich denke die alten Hasen werden schon mächtig ins schwitzen kommen wenn sie mir/uns folgen wollen..


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Das werden wir sehen


----------



## Sixday86 (12. Juni 2013)

Was würden wir denn auf der Tour hauptsächlich an Terrain fahren? Hätte da noch ein Kumpel den ich fragen könnte der hat allerdings nur ein Fitnessbike..


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (12. Juni 2013)

Die Frage ist wie ist sein Fitnessbike ausgestattet? 

Mein Fitneesbike rollt wie'n Panzer ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (12. Juni 2013)

bin wohl nicht dabei. bissle in spanien abhängen ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Was würden wir denn auf der Tour hauptsächlich an Terrain fahren? Hätte da noch ein Kumpel den ich fragen könnte der hat allerdings nur ein Fitnessbike..



Die meissten von uns fahren Allmountain-Fullys, entsprechende Trails fahren wir. Fitnessbike geht sicher, solange die Reifen gut profiliert sind. Slicks gehen auf keinen Fall. Wir fahren Trails im Gelände, und die sind stellenweise durchaus anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Obotrit (13. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut, dann:
> 
> Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag 16.06. steht die volle Bastorf-Runde an, das heisst irgendwas um die 90km ab Rostock bzw. 75km ab Fischereihof + 1300hm. Start etwa früher als sonst, 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg und 9:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gefahren wird wie immer lockeres Tempo. Auf zurückgefallene wird gewartet, auf voraushetzende nicht. Einkehr spätestens in Bastorf, auf dem Rückweg evtl. noch spontan ein Eis im Quellental.



Au man, wiso gerade am 16. ? Bin gedanklich fit und würde mich gern wieder quälen. Kann leider nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2013)

Obo, in einer Woche fahren wir nochmal die gleiche Tour, dann kommste einfach mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (13. Juni 2013)

okay, dann so.


----------



## MS1980 (13. Juni 2013)

kriegen wir das hin das wir gegen 16uhr wieder am Fischereihafen sind?  müssen ja wieder nach HH fahren ...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2013)

Ich denke das wird nicht klappen bei voller Bastorf-Runde. Eher 18 Uhr.


----------



## MS1980 (13. Juni 2013)

hab mir das schon fast gedacht und war mir auch sicher das sie letze gemeinsme Tour halb 7 in HRO mal geendet hat, 

18uhr ist zu spät, sind denn erst 22uhr in HH, nee das passt net ..  

verdammt ...


----------



## zarea (14. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso warten, Du bist doch fit


Ja natürlich, wie`n Turnschuh, aber die Zeit ist auch fit, die läuft immer weg. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... in einer Woche fahren wir nochmal die gleiche Tour, ...


Das ist gut.


----------



## Mooeep (15. Juni 2013)

Moin,

War vor einer ganzen Weile schonmal mit und bin dann wegen Verletzung, Ausland usw. eine ganze Weile ausgefallen. Nun bin ich einigermaßen fit und würde mich Sonntag gern mal wieder ab Rostock anschließen. Eventuell würde noch ein Kumpel mitkommen, wenn wir willkommen sind 

Bis denn


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2013)

Ihr seit willkommen. Seit einfach 9:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg.

Wir fahren tendenziell direkt zur Kühlung. Sonst wirds nachher zu spät. Entscheiden wir alles spontan morgen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ihr seit willkommen. Seit einfach 9:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg.
> 
> Wir fahren tendenziell direkt zur Kühlung. Sonst wirds nachher zu spät. Entscheiden wir alles spontan morgen.



Also nix mit Whold &Co.?


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2013)

wie ist nun der Plan für morgen genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2013)

Kommt drauf ab Marco. Bastorf komplett und Du steigst rechtzeitig aus. Oder wir fahren direkt in die Kühlung und Ostseeküstenradweg zurück.


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2013)

wenn über Whold denn würde ich in Dobi aussteigen und zurück über straße ...  

wie würde direkt Kühlung denn aussehen und zeitlich?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2013)

Wir fahren einfach erstmal Wohld und schauen danach, wie weiter. Deal?


----------



## Obotrit (15. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab euch schon mal den Cepelintrail gefegt. Was ganz neues. Tiger kennts ja schon. Anbei die gpx Datei. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2013)

ok Steffen, denn bis morgen, werde am Fischerreihafen sein 

*
*
*
achja, bringst das Liteville samt Fahrer mit


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (15. Juni 2013)

Kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (15. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs, muss leider absagen. Aber nächste Wochenende wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## halbrechts2 (15. Juni 2013)

nach meinem Abgang letzten Sonntag sagt der Nacken noch nein! viel spass


----------



## Cad2 (15. Juni 2013)

sonst alles gut bei dir? lippe gut verheilt?
haben die rippen noch was abbekommen?


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. Juni 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> sonst alles gut bei dir? lippe gut verheilt?
> haben die rippen noch was abbekommen?



alles schick!


----------



## s3rial (16. Juni 2013)

Moin moin!
Habt ihr mal ein paar Infos zu den Routen die ihr hier so fahrt?!
Bin neu in der Szene und suche in und um Rostock was zum fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2013)

Fahr einfach mal mit. Es lohnt sich


----------



## s3rial (16. Juni 2013)

Bin zeitlich momentan leider nicht so in der Lage...
Suche aber ein paar schöne Strecken um spontan mal ein paar km abzureißen


----------



## bp093 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin Rostocker,

ich bin dieses Jahr vom Rennrad auf's MTB umgestiegen und würde gerne bei euch mitfahren. Wann geht's wieder los? Viele Grüße Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2013)

Björn, jeden Sonntag. Schau einfach öfter mal rein


----------



## Sixday86 (21. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut, dann:
> 
> Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag 16.06. steht die volle Bastorf-Runde an, das heisst irgendwas um die 90km ab Rostock bzw. 75km ab Fischereihof + 1300hm. Start etwa früher als sonst, 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg und 9:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gefahren wird wie immer lockeres Tempo. Auf zurückgefallene wird gewartet, auf voraushetzende nicht. Einkehr spätestens in Bastorf, auf dem Rückweg evtl. noch spontan ein Eis im Quellental.




Moinsen, gilt das gleiche wieder für diesen Sonntag?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2013)

Ja:

*Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag 23.06. wird wieder geradelt. Start etwa früher als sonst, 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg und 9:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gefahren wird wie immer lockeres Tempo. Auf zurückgefallene wird gewartet, auf voraushetzende nicht. Einkehr spätestens in Bastorf, auf dem Rückweg evtl. noch spontan ein Eis im Quellental. Die Route entscheiden wir spontan, Seniteller, oder Bastorf. Abgestimmt wird im Kellerswald 

Parken tun wir wie immer im Barnsdorfer Weg*


----------



## Kay_NWM (21. Juni 2013)

Dabei ab Parkentin,bis dann.

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2013)

Prima Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2013)

Keiner weiter?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Juni 2013)

Ma schaun


----------



## Sixday86 (22. Juni 2013)

Ich komme mit einem Freund.


----------



## Mooeep (22. Juni 2013)

Bin noch unentschlossen, muss eigentlich am Schreibtisch was tun... werde wahrscheinlich eher nachmittags noch ne Runde drehen, falls ich mich anders entscheide sag ich nochmal Bescheid


----------



## zarea (22. Juni 2013)

Mein Fahrrad knartzt noch vor sich hin.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. Juni 2013)

Ölen 
Also ich bin wieder raus. Mir ist vom Rahmen ne Schraube gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad knartzt noch vor sich hin.



Ich hätte Lager da gehabt


----------



## zarea (22. Juni 2013)

Mist! Die Info kommt zu spät.


----------



## halbrechts2 (23. Juni 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Mist! Die Info kommt zu spät.


 
dito! Erst heute mittag reingeschaut, Mist!

Nächste Woche?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag bin ich raus. Da hat mein Sohn Geburtstag


----------



## MS1980 (24. Juni 2013)

ik werde Samstag mit nen Kumpel ne entspannte Darßrunde drehen, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit ,,,


----------



## Sixday86 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Rostocker, am Freitag den 28.06, sprich morgen findet wieder die Critical_Mass statt.

Diesmal gibt wieder das Motto:

 "critical mass for friends" --- "Freunde + Freunde + Freunde = Schneeballeffekt"

 Jeder bringt eine(n) FreundIn mit, die oder der noch nicht bei der Critical Mass dabei war!

 Zeigt allen das ihr dabei seit! "Teilen" und "einladen von Freunden" Kann euch Helfen das Motto zu verwirklichen!

 Für alle die zum ersten Mal dabei sind:
 Fahrt vernünftig! Aktionen im Gegenverkehr sind dumm und nicht erwünscht! Be responsible!

 Der Treffpunkt wird, wie immer am selben Tag ca. 2-3 Stunden vorher  bekannt gegeben. Für all diejenigen die das nicht erfahren können, setzt  euch bitte vorher mit Leute telefonisch in Kontakt und erfragt den Ort,  aber der Umkreis sollte sich auf die City beschränken!

 "We're not blocking traffic, we ARE traffic"

 Es ist ein gemütliches Fahrrad fahren!. Allerdings könnt ihr die  Critical Mass zum Hingucker machen. Der Kreativität beim dekorieren von  Rad und Radler sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

  Jeder und jedes Fahrrad soll mitfahren!

  Also viel Spaß


Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/429220950509012/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2013)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Dieses We gibts von mir keinen Aufruf, aber in einer Woche wieder.


----------



## Sixday86 (28. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt wird, wie immer am selben Tag ca. 2-3 Stunden vorher  bekannt /



Treffpunkt gebe ich bekannt!


----------



## multiholle (28. Juni 2013)

Laut FB: Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Neuen Markt.


----------



## Xaser87 (28. Juni 2013)

war doch ganz nett. Vielleicht wirds im Juli ja bissle wärmer


----------



## MS1980 (1. Juli 2013)

Moiens Freunde ...    nun ist es endlich mal soweit ....  

Ich möchte euch gerne nach HH einladen und euch mein Bike Revier zeigen 

am 27/28.7 bin ich alleine und somit habe ich zeit und würde sie gerne auf den Trails verbringen ...  ich meine natürlich die Harburger Berge .... 

die Trails sind anspruchsvoller als daheim in der Kühlung da es hier mehr auf und ab geht. ich komme meist auf 40-50km und 1000-1200hm,  weil ich zeitlich immer eingespannt bin ...  mehr ist aber auch kein Thema , Trails gibts genug 





wie schauts bei euch aus, wer hätte Intresse und Zeit?


----------



## skinny63 (1. Juli 2013)

So ein Mist, ne Woche früher bist du nicht allein?
Lust riesig, zeit mal wieder nicht...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich voraussichtlich in Schweden, also auch keine Zeit.


----------



## zarea (1. Juli 2013)

Ich mach mal ein Kreuz im Kalender.


----------



## Cad2 (2. Juli 2013)

ich wäre auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## MS1980 (2. Juli 2013)

zeitlich ist alles offen, da richte ich mich nach euch, wann ihr starten wollt ...

Skinny hätte am 20/21 zeit, 

Nils, Cad und Steffen wie schaut's bei euch aus? 

Maik habe ich auch angeschrieben, mal schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2013)

tigersclaw schrieb:


> da bin ich voraussichtlich in schweden, also auch keine zeit.



:d


----------



## Deleted 123388 (2. Juli 2013)

wenn ich da zeit habe hÃ¤tte ich definitiv Bock ð


----------



## Cad2 (2. Juli 2013)

wird spontan entschieden


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juli 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wird spontan entschieden



ich schätze mal, Marco wollte planen....


----------



## MS1980 (2. Juli 2013)

genau,  habe ja noch Frau und Kind, die müssen denn versorgt sein wenn ich biken geh ...  

Steffen immer noch Schweden, oder wie jetzt?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> zeitlich ist alles offen, da richte ich mich nach euch, wann ihr starten wollt ...
> 
> Skinny hätte am 20/21 zeit,
> 
> ...



Bei mir würde eigentlich nur noch der 4. August gehen. Davor sind wir in Schweden, und Mitte August bin ich zum GT-Treffen in Schierke


----------



## MS1980 (2. Juli 2013)

da haben wir keine Zeit ...  

also momentan schaut#s stark nach dem WE vorher an, also am 20 oder 21.7  

nur wann genau, am 20 oder 21 ?


----------



## Cad2 (2. Juli 2013)

am 20. komme ich grade aus Nürnberg wieder. evtl will ich da noch bissle biken...


----------



## chris2390 (2. Juli 2013)

Hey Marko,
ich würde furchtbar gern kommen, aber der Termin liegt bei mir mitten in der Klausurenphase. 
Wird also leider nicht -.-
Hoffe man findet da mal einen anderen Termin!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (3. Juli 2013)

Hi Marko,
20./21.07 geht bei mir auch. Samstag ist mir lieber, aber sonst egal.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juli 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Hi Marko,
> 20./21.07 geht bei mir auch. Samstag ist mir lieber, aber sonst egal.



An dem Wochenende wäre mir der Tag egal, dann den nehmen, der für die meisten passt.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Juli 2013)

Bevor mein Rahmen nicht Heil ist geht gar nix.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juli 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> am 20. komme ich grade aus Nürnberg wieder. evtl will ich da noch bissle biken...



wenn de da erst hoch kommst, denn wird das mit Samstag ja nix, oder wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Cad2 (4. Juli 2013)

ja evtl erst abends wieder in hro. also wäre Sonntag machbar. oder lieber das we danach


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2013)

Moin, ich werde am Sonntag eine grosse Hardtail-Runde fahren, grob Güstrow-Schwaan-Rostock-Warnemünde-Kühlungsborn-Kröpelin-Bützow-Güstrow.

Möchte jemand ab Rostock-Südstadtcenter bis Kübo mitradeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich geb spontan bescheid, wann wärst Du denn ca. am Center?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2013)

Ich werde zusehen das ich um 10:00 Uhr am Südstadtcenter bin. Wenn niemand zusagt, werde ich aber entspannt fahren und mich an keinen Zeitplan halten.


----------



## MarNe (6. Juli 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Moiens Freunde ...    nun ist es endlich mal soweit ....
> 
> Ich möchte euch gerne nach HH einladen und euch mein Bike Revier zeigen
> 
> ...



Ich will die Harburger Berge auch kennenlernen!  Zeitlich passt es auch, mich müsste man nur mitnehmen, mitsamt dem Rad.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2013)

gestern mal wieder unterwegs in mein Revier gewesen , habe ein paar schöne neue Trails gefunden , die ich in unserer Tour mit einbauen werde ... 

habe auch mal geschaut wegen Verpflegung, aber die Gaststätte auf unserer Route hat zu, weshalb wir halt was mitnehmen müssen und denn halt genügend Pausen machen ... 

meine 2te Pause war in der Fischbeker Heide und dort hatte ich 32km und 720hm auf'm Tacho stehen ....  

auf mein weiteren weg bin ich im weichen Dünen-Sand so blöde abgekommen das ich mich gemault habe und die Tour wegen schmerzen abbrechen mußte, auch das kann passieren, da sich hier Wurzelteppiche mit losen Sand immer abwechseln ....  

wenn man 1x nicht richtig auf passt ...   
 @MarNe: wann hättest denn zeit, am 20 oder 21?


----------



## MarNe (7. Juli 2013)

20.07. passt mir sehr gut.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2013)

Ne schöne Tour habt ihr verpasst. Ich hatte am Ende 149 km, 720 hm und genau 6:30 h reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr


----------



## zarea (7. Juli 2013)

Ja schöne Runde. 
Warste ganz alleine? Ich hatte keinen Bock zum Auto fahren. Morgen kann ich zum Bodensee gurken, da muss ich heute nicht auch noch. 

Ich war heute zur Hafentour, Fischbrötchen essen. War lecker. Und da schlenderten Mädels rum, die waren auch lecker. 
War aber fast nur Asphalt, und ich kann nur mit 80 oder 90 km aufwarten.
Dafür dann mit diesen High-Roller-Traktorreifen, schönes Konditionstraining. 

schöne Woche für Euch.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2013)

gemeldet haben sich bis jetzt:

Marne - 20.7
Nils       20.7 passt besser, 21.7 würde auch gehen
Cad      21.7 oder 27/28.7
Skinny   hat beide Tage zeit 20/21.7
Steve    hat sich noch nichts weiter gesagt

wir warten noch bis next WE und denn wird der Tag vereinbart und die Uhrzeit


Startpunkt unserer Tour wäre hier, an der Kärntner Hütte:
https://plus.google.com/113495111505205852862/about?gl=de&hl=de


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2013)

Ja ich war alleine. Solche Marathons fahre ich gerne in meinem Tempo. Ideal um die eigenen Grenzen zu erfahren. Ich kann dabei prima abschalten.

Die Trails in der Kühlung sind übrigens ziemlich zerfahren. Dort waren Motocrosser unterwegs. Wenn ihr mal so einen dort seht, bitte Kennzeichen aufschreiben. Die haben dort nun wirklich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Kay_NWM (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,die Harburger Berge möchte ich auch gern mal kennenlernen.

Am geplanten WE würde mir der Sonntag am besten passen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (9. Juli 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gemeldet haben sich bis jetzt:
> 
> Marne - 20.7
> Nils       20.7 passt besser, 21.7 würde auch gehen
> ...




am 20.7 passt besser, 21.7 würde auch gehen


----------



## chris2390 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß da....
Hoffentlich sieht man hier ein paar schöne Bilder! 
Ich muss erstmal die Klausuren hinter mich bringen!
Bis dahin ist höchstens eine "sehr" flotte Runde Wohld drin!

Wie es die Kondition derzeit eben zulässt 

Immer dieses Studentenleben....


----------



## MS1980 (10. Juli 2013)

Studenten haben das beste Leben doch überhaupt ...  und Freizeit ohne Ende ....



es werden ja immer mehr Leute für meine HaBe-Tour ....  ist ja super ....  freu mich


----------



## Deleted 123388 (10. Juli 2013)

ich hab gerade eher Bedenken das meine Kondition nicht mithalten kann


----------



## MS1980 (10. Juli 2013)

ne gute Kondi ist von Vorteil ...  

das ganze hier ist wesentlich anspruchsvollen und durch das ständige wechseln mit kurzen knackigen Anstiegen auch sehr kräftezerrend ...  wer die große Bastorfrunde gut mitmacht, der sollte keine probleme haben ...  

wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe werden es um 50km und 1200hm ungefähr , + ... -


momentan sieht es ja sehr stark nach Samstag den 20.7 aus, denn fehlt ja nur noch ne Zeit,

wie wäre es zwischen 10 und 11uhr?


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute,

hat zufällig einer von euch ein Werkzeug, um die Deckel an der Bremszange einer Hopebremse (Hope Race M4) zu entfernen?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Sixday86 (11. Juli 2013)

Is das denn ein spezielles Werkzeug was Du da brauchst?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2013)

Ja ist es. Guggstu hier: http://www.mag-russia.ru/f/products/m4racecaliperunderside.jpg


----------



## Sixday86 (11. Juli 2013)

Da solltest Du wohl mal bei der Fahrradwerkstatt um die Ecke anfragen.. Könnte man zur Not bestimmt auch mit 2 dünnen blechen über Kreuz,  quasi wie ein übergroßer Kreuzschraubendreher öffnen aber mit Drehmoment wirds dann schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (12. Juli 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gemeldet haben sich bis jetzt:
> 
> Marne - 20.7
> Nils 20.7 passt besser, 21.7 würde auch gehen
> ...


 
Moin,

ich sag Dir nächste  Woche Mittwoch Bescheid!

mfG

Roland


----------



## zarea (12. Juli 2013)

Sowas?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5244


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Sowas?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5244



Ja, sowas in der Art. War nur die Frage, ob jemand sowas vor Ort hat, dann könnte ich mal fix Basteln... Helfe auch immer gerne mit Werkzeug aus, falls mal Not am Mann/Frau ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt morgen? Ich überlege Plauer See ab Güstrow mit dem Hardtail zu fahren. Jemand Lust mitzuradeln?


----------



## waldtierMV (13. Juli 2013)

Sehr schade...

Da planst de mal ne Plauer See Runde und ich muss arbeiten 
Wäre gern dabei gewesen ab Karow 

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2013)

120 km werden es etwa. Plauer See Trails werden mitgenommen, ebenso bissl was am Krakower See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2013)

Es sind nur 95 km geworden, weggefallen ist allerdings nur Asphalt. Ich bin gestern in Krakow gestartet und bin quasi die Krakow-Runde und die Plauer-See-Runde gefahren inkl. Petschsee. Herrlich war es, das Wetter war perfekt und die Trails auch. Im Lenzer Krug legger Tagliatelle mit Pfifferlingen gefuttert. Reine Fahrzeit an Ende 5 Stunden


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juli 2013)

und denn mit dem harten Bock ....  ik hätte ja das schicke Sofa genommen ....


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2013)

Beim schicken Sofa is aber das Hinterrad krumm 

Für solche Strecken wärs eh total überdimensioniert. Da reicht ein Hardtail vollkommen.


----------



## zarea (15. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Hinterrad krumm


Wie hast Du das geschafft?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für solche Strecken wärs eh total überdimensioniert....


Genau, 120mm Fully reicht vollkommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2013)

Es hat nur einen ordentlichen Schlag. Wahrscheinlich im Harz passiert. Ich bin mit dem Rad ja noch 2x im Wohld gewesen. Man merkts halt auf Asphalt gut beim fahren, im Gelände gehts.


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. Juli 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich sag Dir nächste  Woche Mittwoch Bescheid!
> 
> ...



Moin,

muss absagen! Schade, muss Mo früh nach Stuttgart und dafür am WE noch was vorbereiten, Euch viel Spass!


----------



## MS1980 (17. Juli 2013)

ok Roland ...   schade ...


irgendwie ist das jetzt ziemlich still geworden, ich frage deshalb nochmal wer denn nun am Samstag hier mit radelt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kann Samstag nicht, und mein Fully hat kein Hinterrad. Mit dem Hardtail möchte ich dort nicht wirklich fahren. Beim näxten Mal dann.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (17. Juli 2013)

ich kann leider auch nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2013)

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich Sonntag von Rampe aus um den Schweriner und Neumühler See radle. Mitradler sind gerne gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (17. Juli 2013)

Tja, also ich könnte ja. 
 @tiger:
Hast Du kein anderes, das Du ausschlachten kannst?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2013)

Keins mit 26 Zoll Hinterrad mit X-12 Achse 

Hab doch nur noch 3 Bikes, 29er Hardtail, 26er Enduro und Rennrad.


----------



## zarea (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, immer diese speziellen Sachen. 
Und Deine Frau hat nun gar keins mehr?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2013)

Doch hat sie. Das hängt aber seit dem Frühjahr unbenutzt an der Wand. Und hat nur Schnellspanner an den Naben


----------



## zarea (17. Juli 2013)

Na dann geht es ja wenigstens nicht kaputt. 

Ich hab mir ein paar Videos von den HaBes angesehen, da fahren auch Hartteile. Das geht schon.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2013)

Ich war schon dort, und ich fahre dort nicht mit Hardtail rum, nicht mit Clickies, und nicht ohne Teleskopstütze


----------



## zarea (17. Juli 2013)

Tja, dann brauchen wir mehr Termine.
Aber wie ich gelesen habe, ist nahezu jeden Samstag elf Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte Treff. Nicht nur aus dem IBC. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was die für ein Tempo vorlegen. 

Edit:
Aber nicht das ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Ich könnte diesen Samstag auch.


----------



## Cad2 (18. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich war schon dort, und ich fahre dort nicht mit Hardtail rum, nicht mit Clickies, und nicht ohne Teleskopstütze



vor 20jahren ging das doch auch alles


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2013)

Vor 20 Jahren bin ich entspannte Waldwege und maximal City-Trails gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (18. Juli 2013)

also ich bin auch hardtail im harz gefahren, geht auch. natürlich is so ein sofa bequemer.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Juli 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> vor 20jahren ging das doch auch alles


 
da hieß es ja auch einfach nur "MTB". Jetzt teilt sich der Fahrrad-Gelände-Sport in 27598 Unterbereiche -da müssen die Bedingungen der jeweiligen Kategorie eingehalten werden um fahren zu können.


----------



## skinny63 (18. Juli 2013)

Bin für Samstag auch raus, habe Kinderbesuch. Ist noch nicht ganz Anhängertauglich :-(

Sonntag evtl. ne RR runde vor Ort? Um es mal auf allgemeines Radfahren zu bringen....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2013)

Sonntag Rennrad ginge bei mir auch.


----------



## MS1980 (18. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich war schon dort, und ich fahre dort nicht mit Hardtail rum, nicht mit Clickies, und nicht ohne Teleskopstütze




Tiger hat recht, ohne nen gutes Sofa würde ich hier auch net fahren wollen ... aber hier düsen wirklich recht viele mit Hardtails rum ...  scheint also machbar ...  

die Telestütze ist kein muss aber schön wenn man sie hat ...  

die Trails im Harz waren schimmer mit Klickies, aber ging ja auch ...  



also kommt jetzt doch keiner?  mmmhhhh   ...  denn werde ich samstag alleine starten ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (19. Juli 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Bin für Samstag auch raus, habe Kinderbesuch. Ist noch nicht ganz Anhängertauglich :-(
> 
> Sonntag evtl. ne RR runde vor Ort? Um es mal auf allgemeines Radfahren zu bringen....
> 
> ...


 

Moin,

ich schau mal , wie ich mit meiner Vorbereitung am Samstag/Sonntag durchkomme. Muss/Will jedoch auch schon Sonntag abend nach HH.

Meld mich per PN.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2013)

heute mal fix ne Feierabendrunde gedreht und nebenbei zufallig das entdeckt, nen Gipfel in HH ....  







muß nur noch den richtigen Einstieg finden, bin den Abfahrtstrail hoch gekurbelt aber defenitiv die falsche Richtung .... sonst schöne neue Trails gefunden und gefahren ... auch wenn nicht beabsichtigt, nur 1x verkehrt abgebogen ... 

heute waren es denn auch wieder 968hm bei 47,44km in 3:13h 


achja ich werde das WE mein eigenen Marathon fahren, vorgenommen sind 3500hm bis sontag abend ...  mal schauen ob ich das hinbekomme, soll ab morgen ja wieder pott heiß werden ...   

naja sind ja nur noch bissl über 2500 ....


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2013)

Das WE beginnt aber erst morgen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2013)

Fahrplan für die Rennradler unter uns:

28.07. RTF Parchim 70 / 135 / 205 km
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...013/parchimer-radmarathon;40341.html?weiche=1

01.09. Petermännchen RTF Schwerin 151 / 112 / 82 / 41 km
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2013/22.-petermaennchen-tour;40724.html

14.09. Rund um den Häger Ort Rostock 82 km geschlossender Verband
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2013/rund-im-haeger-ort;41203.html

15.09. Warnow RTF Rostock 164 / 118 / 75 / 53 km oder 210 km Radmarathon
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2013/19.-warnow-rtf;41204.html

12.10. Tour d' Allee Rügen / Binz 111 / 74 / 46 km
http://www.tda-ruegen.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/plakat_2013.pdf

19.10. Radfahren mit Prominenten Brückenfahrt ab Stralsund 50 km (mit Rücktour auf eigenen Rädern 100 km+)
/ ME-LE Tour (für Teilnehmer, die etwas schneller fahren möchten) ab Kap Arkona 60 km
http://www.ketterechts.eu/

20.10. Jedermann-Rennen "4. RügenChallenge 2013" 54 / 107 km
http://www.ketterechts.eu/text/ruegenchallenge.html


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das WE beginnt aber erst morgen




meins beginnt immer Freitag nach der Arbeit ...  denn is länger ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. Juli 2013)

Ist doch egal was man(n) fährt....Da erinnerts mich doch gleich an den Typen ausm Bikemarkt, der doch tatsächlich mit seiner Rennschleuder die Kösterbecker Trails abgefahren ist 
 @chris2390
Weißt ja wen ich meine


----------



## chris2390 (19. Juli 2013)

ja, war jens...mit dem Rennrad durch Kösterbeck


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. Juli 2013)

Joar genau. Der hat mir mein Cube verkauft.


----------



## multiholle (19. Juli 2013)

Ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe jetzt mein Hardtail fertig gemacht nach dem es seit mehreren Jahren im Keller stand. Welche Tour um Rostock könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte am Sonntag eine Runde zur Eingewöhnung fahren. Ich fahre sonst nur mit meinem Alltagsrad Touren auf glatten Straßen.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2013)

Fang mit dem Ostseeküstenradweg an. Wohld & Co überstehst Du ohne gewisse Grundfitness nicht.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Juli 2013)

Barnstorfer Wald-> Parkentin->Whold->Althof->Doberan usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. Juli 2013)

Grundfitness? Die hatte ich bei unserer ersten Tour auch nicht.....nagut ich wusste auch nicht was mich erwartet...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2013)

Du bist da auch gnadenlos abgekackt ;-)


----------



## multiholle (20. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre sonst ja auch Rad. Zuletzt auf dem Garmin Velothon in Berlin 60 km mit einem Schnitt von 31 km/h.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen GPS Track von der Tour wie sie z.B. 5CH0K0MUFF1N vorgeschlagen hat?


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Juli 2013)

Fährt heut Nachmittag jemand Rad? Irgendwer Lust?


----------



## MS1980 (20. Juli 2013)

ich bin heute morgen kurz vor 9uhr los  ...  sportlich warm war's und eigentlich net ideal zum Biken bei 27° im Schatten und gute 31° Mittags-Sonne in der Heide ... aktiv war ich trotzdem 

daten von heute:
70,5km bei 1410hm in 5:07h

nen Fetten Wurzeltrail gefunden, aber sowas von mies ... denn links und rechts weicher Dünen Sand ....






und dank der Sonne bin ich auch braun geworden 





morgen werde ich mit Kay los, hoffentlich sind wir beide Fit für die HaBe's ...  denn könnte mein marathon zu schaffen sein ....


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Juli 2013)

Sieht echt nett aus bei dir 


*Critical Mass in Rostock*

Wer Lust hat kann am 26.8 ja mal vorbei schauen. 
Start ist 18:00-18:20Uhr........ der Startpunkt wird 2h vor Beginn bekanntgegeben, aber vermutlich Kröpeliner Tor oder Neuer Markt.


----------



## multiholle (21. Juli 2013)

Hat einer von euch Distanzscheiben 0,2 mm für IS2000 Aufnahmen von Scheibenbremsen rumliegen? Meine neue Bremse schleift und ich wollte heute noch eine Runde fahren. Ansonsten muss ich morgen mal zum Fahrradladen.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Juli 2013)

nimm nen Drehmel, das geht auch ...


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2013)

Sach mal ist heute zufällig einer von euch auf einem schwarz-weiß-roten Specialized beim Klinikum in Doberan durch den Wald geheizt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2013)

Roland oder Thomas, wobei ich eher auf zweiteren Tippe.


----------



## zarea (21. Juli 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und dank der Sonne bin ich auch braun geworden


Ist das Dein Zigarettenstummel?   tse...

Aber der Trail sieht interessant aus. 


Ich war heute schön die Hometrails rocken. 
Alda, waren da Leute unterwegs. Überall krauchten die rum.  
Ich war zwar mehr mit trinken beschäftigt, als mit fahren. Aber alle Treppen mitgenommen, die mir auf dem Weg lagen. 
Schön dem Kettengeklapper gelauscht. ( Nanu wieso eigentlich, ich hab doch jetzt son Saddow+ Schaltwerk dran? Meine Begeisterung hält sich also noch ein bisschen in Grenzen.  )
Zum Schluss nochmal am Zippendorfer Strand über die Promenade gerollt. Leider waren da nur Alte, Kinder und scheinbar sportlich Uninteressierte. 

hm kann man vernachlässigen, km weiß ich nicht, weil Tacho putt,
aber schöne Runde.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2013)

Hast Du Dein Schaltwerk getauscht? Sonst ist es kein Shadow Plus.


----------



## zarea (21. Juli 2013)

Ja gut kombiniert, Watson 

Ja ist jetzt ein SLX-Shaddow und tatsächlich plus.
War nicht ganz so einfach dem 9fach bei zubringen, aber geht. 

Bilder vorher und nachher:


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2013)

Wie haste das denn geschafft? Die Dinger sind doch garnicht 9-fach tauglich wegen geändertem Übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn geschafft? Die Dinger sind doch garnicht 9-fach tauglich wegen geändertem Übersetzungsverhältnis.



ist das nicht bei den Shiftern, das Schaltwerk bleibt doch gleich ...  
 @nils:  mir gehören die Schuhe, der Zigarettenstummel lag schon da ... 



heute mit Kay losgewesen, leider war's zu kurz, und ich konnte die geplante Tour nicht abfahren, nen kleinen Eindruck hat er bekommen und er will defenitiv wieder kommen ...   

hier mal Bilder:




da hat der Kay lieber geschoben, die verdammte Kante dort oben war doch zu hoch ...





denn ging's zum Paul - Roth - Stein hoch , schiebend 

und meine gesamten Daten vom WE:













denn wurde umgesattelt auf  nen 27,5zoll Bike, was ich mir vorher mit Kay schonmal angeschaut hatte ...










folgendes Modell:





hammer Bike das wirklich gebockt hat, von trägheit keine Spur und über die wurzelteppiche schön drüber gerollt,  die 34er Gabel samt Hinterbau nen Traum ...  nur der Preis ...  

achja, sind nochmal gute 10km dazu gekommen und Hm auch ... 

war nen Top WE ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (21. Juli 2013)

Also ich muß sagen die HaBe´s sind der Hammer,so groß und umfangreich habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt,steile Anstiege super Trails,abwechslungsreiche Landschaft...sehr schöne Spielwiese.

Um sich dort richtig auszukennen braucht es bestimmt ein paar Jahre.

Vielen dank an Marko fürs guiden,hat viel Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Sixday86 (21. Juli 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Nanu wieso eigentlich, ich hab doch jetzt son Saddow+ Schaltwerk dran? Meine Begeisterung hält sich also noch ein bisschen in Grenzen.




Versuchs doch sonst mal mit der Kombi: Shadow + und Kettenführung. Klappt bei mir super.


----------



## zarea (22. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn geschafft? Die Dinger sind doch garnicht 9-fach tauglich wegen geändertem Übersetzungsverhältnis.


mit Sram Schaltern und ein bisschen trixen, an der Boudenzugbefestigung. Schaltet sich wie original. 



Sixday86 schrieb:


> Versuchs doch sonst mal mit der Kombi:


Ja, mal sehen.....
Es klappert ja nicht wie vorher, es ist schon besser, aber ich glaube, die Kettenspannung könnte ruhig höher sein......


----------



## yellow_snow (22. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn geschafft? Die Dinger sind doch garnicht 9-fach tauglich wegen geändertem Übersetzungsverhältnis.



100 Punkte Watson 




Elfriede schrieb:


> Sach mal ist heute zufällig einer von euch auf einem schwarz-weiß-roten Specialized beim Klinikum in Doberan durch den Wald geheizt?



Hab leider nur Jemanden im Augenwinkel gesehen, war schon zu spät zum grüßen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (26. Juli 2013)

yellow_snow schrieb:


> 100 Punkte Watson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ick nich kämpf grad gegen Sommergrippe


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ick nich kämpf grad gegen Sommergrippe



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Cad2 (30. Juli 2013)

Tach, habe heute mal spontan das trailcenter rabenberg getestet. war wie erwartet top, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2013)

Schöne Fotos.

Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Sonntag Wohld?


----------



## Sixday86 (31. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Sonntag Wohld?



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2013)

Na denn hoff ich mal, das mein Fully bis dahin fertig ist. Notfalls nehm ich einfach das Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (31. Juli 2013)

Wo hast dein Hinterrad denn abgegeben?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2013)

Bei Felix Wolf natürlich, da wo ich den LRS auch gekauft habe. Aber hab grad mit ihm getelt, das Laufrad ist seit gestern auf dem Rückweg, sollte also rechtzeitig hier sein.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Juli 2013)

bin leider raus. sonntag schon was anderes geplant


----------



## yellow_snow (31. Juli 2013)

Wie groß wird die Tour ca? Würde gerne mitkommen, kann aber nicht den ganzen Sonntag.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2013)

Bei der Senitellerrunde sind wir ca 14 Uhr zurück.


----------



## MarNe (31. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> 
> Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Sonntag Wohld?



Bin dabei.


----------



## davelon83 (31. Juli 2013)

ich sag auch mal zu


----------



## Euro73 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo
bin neu hier und hätte schon Lust eine Runde zu drehen, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen zur Strecke.
Über welche Entfernung geht die Runde und was für eine Strecke wird gefahren, eher etwas fürn Hardtail oder Fully?
Wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt?
Lieben Gruß vom Euro73


----------



## bp093 (31. Juli 2013)

Würde mir eure Strecke gern mal ansehen...wo und wann startet ihr?

VG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2013)

moinsen ...

die Wohld Runde kannst mit nen Hardtail fahrn aber auch mit nen Fully, ik bin da der softie und nehm das Sofa ... 

die länge der Runde wird öfters spontan entschieden nach absprache der mitfahrer, ne lange Runde bis Bastorf (Kühlungsborn) kann ab HRO gute 70-90km sein 

die kleine Seni Runde bis Quellental liegt bei 40km glaub ich, also nix wildes ... 

gestartet wird meist 9:15 ab Trotzenburg oder 10uhr ab Fischereihafen Parkentin ...


----------



## Euro73 (31. Juli 2013)

hey vielen Dank für die Info
dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2013)

@ Rene:
wie lang sind die Strecken so und alles kombinierbar?  sind auch anstiege oder alles auf abfahrt ausgerichtet?


----------



## Xaser87 (1. August 2013)

ich komm auch mit


----------



## Cad2 (1. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @ Rene:
> wie lang sind die Strecken so und alles kombinierbar?  sind auch anstiege oder alles auf abfahrt ausgerichtet?



moin,
also...
die trails/routen beginnen alle OBEN auf dem berg. Oben ist parkplatz für auto.
Dann geht es erstmal runter mit dem bike auf den trails. ich bin auch nur 2 strecken gefahren. es ist schon so das ab und zu auch mal bergauf geht aber nicht so viel wie ich gesehen habe. meistens halt lange runter und lange wieder rauf.
Guck dir mal die trailmap an. dort sind profile und km und hm vorhanden. Beschilderung ist gut. hab mich nur einmal verfahren weil ich schild übersehen habe. also karte oder navi dabei haben brauch man nicht.
http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gestartet wird meist 9:15 ab Trotzenburg oder 10uhr ab Fischereihafen Parkentin ...



Diesmal nicht ganz richtig, ich bin Samstag Abend bissl unterwegs, deshalb der etwas spätere Start:

Touraufruf: kommenden Senitellerrunde mit spontanen Erweiterungen. Wir starten 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg, bzw. 10:30 am Fischer in Parketin. Gefahren wird die bekannte Route, alles was Spass macht. Einkehr im Quellental, ansonsten sind keine Pausen eingeplant ) Spass beiseite, wir fahren so das alle mitkommen ... egal ob entspannt oder mit heraushängender Zunge )
Die Wetteraussichten sind prima, Sonne, trocken und maximal 25 Grad ... nach den gefühlten 40 Grad am letzten Sonntag beste Voraussetzungen für eine spassige Tour. 

Für die Neulinge: die Strecke ist problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahrbar. Mehr Spass bringt meiner Meinung nach ein Fully. 
Es gilt eine Helmpflicht. Wer ohne ohne Helm am Start steht, fährt nicht mit uns. Einen Helm könnte ich leihweise zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es gilt eine Helmpflicht. Wer ohne ohne Helm am Start steht, fährt nicht mit uns.



Hast wohl im Ernstfall keine Lust die Sauerei aufzuwischen wa?


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Helm ist schon wichtig 

So Leute, heute kann ich auch endlich  mal was berichten. Ich bin eine schöne Tour gefahren mit vielen Orten,  an denen ich quasi groß geworden bzw aufgewachsen bin 

Es ging kurz vor dem Mittag los in Waren und ich fuhr direkt zu meiner Oma aufs Dorf  Dort wurde ich lecker bewirtet und es gab Königsberger Klopse:







Dort war ich sehr viel in meiner Kindheit. Nach dem Mittag fuhr ich zum See des Dorfes, wo ich unzählige Stunden,Tage oder gar Wochen mit angeln, baden boot fahren und natürlich sonnen verbracht habe 






Dann ging es weiter durch ein paar Waldabschnitte, entlang des Bergsees Richtung Jabel. Von dort aus fuhr ich weiter Richtung Malchow und erblickte ein Denkmal. Das 301 musste wieder posieren 





In Malchow hab ich dann am Hafen ein schönes Panoramabild gemacht:





Dann bin ich noch nach Untergöhren an den Strand, dann durch Göhren Lebbin Richtung Klink. Wie gut das ma die Schleichwege noch kennt  In Klink hab ich dann die Sonne auf einer Brücke genossen:
















Dann ging es weiter Richtung Waren immer entlang der Müritz wieder nach Hause. Es war eine herrliche Tour bei bestem Wetter. Sicher keine anspruchsvollen Trails, aber wunderbare Natur 

Am Ende waren es 78km mit 03:45h reiner Fahrzeit.


----------



## davelon83 (1. August 2013)

schöne Bilder.. da kriege ich ja gleich wieder Heimweh (komme ja auch aus Waren) 

an welchem See warste denn da (zweites Bild)? Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus, wie der Himberger See bei Kargow?!


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Hi 

das ist der Flachsee. Badestelle von Sophienhof aus  Links daneben ist eine Bootssteganlage, falls du das kennen solltest. 

Rostock ist ja nicht so weit weg von Waren 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

schicke Bilder Steve, aber was sehen meine Augen ... 

neue Kurbel, Schaltwerk und ne Stelth ...  mmmmhhhhh  sehr lecker


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

morgen gehts in die Heimat und samstag werd ich mal zum Bikemarkt nen Puky Wutsch holen für meine kleine ...  

mal schauen ob ich Sontag zeit zum mit- radln finde ...  ich meld mich


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Hi Marko 

Danke danke 

Ja "musste" dann doch auf en 10fach Zug umspringen, weil ich unbedingt das Type 2 haben wollte. Die Kurbel hat heute erst die erste Ausfahrt mitgemacht, die kam am Montag an  Trigger sind Sram XX direkt mit Problem Solvers Mismatch Adaptern an der XTR Bremse verbaut. Es hat sich also doch noch ein wenig getan zu unserem letzen Treffen  Die 150er Stealth ist einfach Pflicht 

Viele Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hast wohl im Ernstfall keine Lust die Sauerei aufzuwischen wa?



Genau  Biste Sonntag auch dabei?

Steve, schöne Fotos. Aber die Gabel passt nicht. Da muss entweder ne passende Fox mit Kashima, oder ne ganz schwarze Pike rein


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Hi Marko
> 
> Danke danke
> 
> ...



Hä?  schmeiß mal nen Bild rein ...


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Genau  Biste Sonntag auch dabei?
> 
> Steve, schöne Fotos. Aber die Gabel passt nicht. Da muss entweder ne passende Fox mit Kashima, oder ne ganz schwarze Pike rein



Nope, muss noch arbeiten und nutze immer mal ne kleine Pause und werfe das Rad in den Kofferraum und baller dann direkt in Doberan für 1-2 h durch die Wälder. Ich versuche aber nochmal dazu zu stoßen. Mal schauen, was Scheffe am Montag sagt.

Was nützt mir der Helm, wenn ich mir die Stollen des Pedals in die Wade jage und die kommenden Tage gefragt werde, welche Raubkatze mich denn bitte angefallen hat. Ne, Helm ist schon wichtig!


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Und hier nochmal verbaut am eigenen Bike


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

ich persönlich finde die Sram Trigger net so dolle, komm damit irgendwie net klar, am Rocky waren ja auch welche verbaut, aber is net meins ...

ich finde das schalten mit Daumen hoch und Zeigefinger runter perfekt, wie bei Shimano xtr ...  für mich die besten Shifter


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Geschmackssache ;-) Ich glaub kürzer und knackiger kann man nicht schalten. Ich find die Sram Trigger (ab X0 aufwärts) deutlich besser und mit Zeigefiger würde ich auch nicht schalten wollen. Den Finger hab ich lieber an der Bremse. 

@ Steffen

Gabel kommt noch..es sei denn der Service wirkt sich sowas von positiv aus, dass es sich funktionsmäßig nicht lohnt.  Aber derzeit siegt die Faulheit 

Pakete tatsächlich nicht angekommen?


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache ;-) und mit Zeigefiger würde ich auch nicht schalten wollen. Den Finger hab ich lieber an der Bremse.




hast doch noch mehr Finger an der Hand ...


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

Witzbold  ist alles Gewohnheitssache. Bremsen mit Zeigefinger und schalten mit Daumen gefällt mir am besten  Ist ja auch gut so, wenn jeder seine Vorlieben hat, sonst würden wir alle die gleichen Bikes mit gleichen Teilen fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Nope, muss noch arbeiten und nutze immer mal ne kleine Pause und werfe das Rad in den Kofferraum und baller dann direkt in Doberan für 1-2 h durch die Wälder. Ich versuche aber nochmal dazu zu stoßen. Mal schauen, was Scheffe am Montag sagt.
> 
> Was nützt mir der Helm, wenn ich mir die Stollen des Pedals in die Wade jage und die kommenden Tage gefragt werde, welche Raubkatze mich denn bitte angefallen hat. Ne, Helm ist schon wichtig!



Mit den richtigen Schuhen passiert das nicht. Mal alle die Hand heben, die inzwischen FiveTens fahren 

*hand heb* 

Marco, ich fahre auch XTR Trigger und schalte nur mit dem Daumen. Gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. August 2013)

*hand heb* 

Five Ten Impact 
 @Steffen:

ich hoffe doch, dass du nicht mit dem Daumen bremst, sondern schaltest. Sonst hättest echt komische Hände


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

Ups, habs berichtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

Da helfen mir auch keine Five-Ten-Botten, wenn ich mich einfach mal für einen Moment falsch auf den Pedalen positioniere und dann kommt der nächste Wurzelteppich - Obacht im Wurzelverkehr und die Füße richtig ausgerichtet. Und wenn ich mal wieder pennen will kommen einfach die Klickies ran.


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2013)

ik schwör ja auf Klickies, nur wenn's dolle bergab geht und nass ...  denn is blöde, wie IM Harz der Höllentrail ... das war schon mies


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da helfen mir auch keine Five-Ten-Botten, wenn ich mich einfach mal für einen Moment falsch auf den Pedalen positioniere und dann kommt der nächste Wurzelteppich - Obacht im Wurzelverkehr und die Füße richtig ausgerichtet. Und wenn ich mal wieder pennen will kommen einfach die Klickies ran.



Fivetens sind wie Clickies, nur das man schneller runter kommt, wenns drauf ankommt )


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fivetens sind wie Clickies, nur das man schneller runter kommt, wenns drauf ankommt )



Ok, wenn du meinst. Ich kann dir ja mal ein Set Reset Racing Typ 1 Pedale ausleihen. Würde mich interessieremn, ob die Fivetens nach 3-4 Wochen so schlimm ausschauen, wie meine Sneakers. Die Pedale kleben bis auf die eine Ausnahme super an den Schuhsohlen, scheinen sie aber auch gleichzeitig zu fressen. Hatte aber bis jetzt noch kein Pedal, welches mir bzgl. Oprik und Funktion besser gefallen würde.


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2013)

Mal was anderes... Hätte jemand Lust mal wieder eine Nachttour bspw. von Kühlungsborn nach Warnemünde zu machen?


----------



## halbrechts2 (2. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> morgen gehts in die Heimat und samstag werd ich mal zum Bikemarkt nen Puky Wutsch holen für meine kleine ...
> 
> mal schauen ob ich Sontag zeit zum mit- radln finde ...  ich meld mich



ich bin ja raus wegen scheiss Bronchits+Antibio im Bike M ist Testival

zur Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du meinst. Ich kann dir ja mal ein Set Reset Racing Typ 1 Pedale ausleihen. Würde mich interessieremn, ob die Fivetens nach 3-4 Wochen so schlimm ausschauen, wie meine Sneakers. Die Pedale kleben bis auf die eine Ausnahme super an den Schuhsohlen, scheinen sie aber auch gleichzeitig zu fressen. Hatte aber bis jetzt noch kein Pedal, welches mir bzgl. Oprik und Funktion besser gefallen würde.



Sicher nicht. Die Sohle der Fivetens hält viel mehr aus, und hat trotzdem mehr Grips. Eben das ist ja das Besondere daran.



Elfriede schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... Hätte jemand Lust mal wieder eine Nachttour bspw. von Kühlungsborn nach Warnemünde zu machen?



Prinzipiell gerne. Dienstag Abend?


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2013)

Ich bin noch am neuen Rad am Basteln. Ich würde eher Ende kommende oder Anfang darauffolgende vorschlagen. Mo, Di und Do ist Training, da wirds eng von der Kraft her. Na mal schauen...


----------



## bp093 (2. August 2013)

bin leider doch nicht dabei, schreibe Montag noch ne Klausur in der Uni.

Dabei bin ich doch gespannt auf eure Gruppe und die Trails hier um Rostock


----------



## MS1980 (2. August 2013)

ik bin leider auch raus ...  

wie Roland schon geschrieben hat, kann man dieses WE Merida und Cube bikes testen im BikeMarket in Sievershagen, 

die haben dort ordentlich was aufgebaut ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Touraufruf: kommenden Senitellerrunde mit spontanen Erweiterungen. Wir starten 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg, bzw. 10:30 am Fischer in Parketin. Gefahren wird die bekannte Route, alles was Spass macht. Einkehr im Quellental, ansonsten sind keine Pausen eingeplant ) Spass beiseite, wir fahren so das alle mitkommen ... egal ob entspannt oder mit heraushängender Zunge )
> Die Wetteraussichten sind prima, Sonne, trocken und maximal 25 Grad ... nach den gefühlten 40 Grad am letzten Sonntag beste Voraussetzungen für eine spassige Tour.
> 
> Für die Neulinge: die Strecke ist problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahrbar. Mehr Spass bringt meiner Meinung nach ein Fully.
> Es gilt eine Helmpflicht. Wer ohne ohne Helm am Start steht, fährt nicht mit uns. Einen Helm könnte ich leihweise zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Cad2 (3. August 2013)

bike market hat aber nur Freitag und samstag volles Programm.  ich war heute da und hab mir bissle was angeschaut. Morgen sonntag ist nix mehr. habe extra gefragt. ich bin morgen nicht dabei. viel spass


----------



## zarea (3. August 2013)

Ich war heute Vormittag schon im Deister, ca40km und 900hm. 

Morgen werde ich mich bei der Gartenpflege entspannen. 

Viel Spass denen, die fahren.


----------



## MS1980 (3. August 2013)

im Deister fahren und denn nur 40km ?  keine lust mehr gehabt?  

der steht bei mir auch noch aufm Plan ...


----------



## zarea (3. August 2013)

Ja, weil ich ja noch ganz schön viele Stunden Auto fahren musste, nicht wahr?
Außerdem hab ich meinen Mitfahrer und Tourguide lange nicht gesehen, und da haben wir uns bei einer Einkehr am Annaturm fest gequatscht. 

Das war schon gut so. Und wenn ich Kilometer schruppen will, kauf ich mir ein Rennrad. ;-) 
So!


----------



## MS1980 (3. August 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Kilometer schruppen will, kauf ich mir ein Rennrad. ;-)
> So!



und bei hm, nen Lift .... richtig ....  

wenn ich also fahren will, denn schreib ich dich mal an, hast ja nen Guide ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2013)

So, das Carbine ist wieder fertig, neue Bremse montiert und entlüftet, Reverb entlüftet, neuer Lenker dran ... ich würde sagen die Tour morgen kann kommen


----------



## zarea (3. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und bei hm, nen Lift .... richtig ....


Genau: Lift Apfelschorle und der Berg kann kommen.


----------



## Sixday86 (4. August 2013)

Hey Leute muss kurzfristig absagen. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## davelon83 (4. August 2013)

sooooo... war ne echt schöne Tour heute!
Leider bin ich nur bis Althof gekommen und dann ist mir die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr abgerissen!!! Schöner Sch...!! Aber seht selbst:


----------



## s3rial (4. August 2013)

Ist doch Alu ! Kann Mann schwiessen


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2013)

Nein das ist Carbon.

Schöne Tour heute.

Was nicht so schön war, das sich gut 10 Leute angemeldet haben, aber nur ganze 3 Leute mit mir geradelt sind. Rechtzeitig abgemeldet hat sich nur einer. Das war ne scheiss Aktion. In Zukunft überlege ich mir, mit wem ich Touren fahre.


----------



## s3rial (4. August 2013)

Na dann kann man es kleben


----------



## davelon83 (4. August 2013)

tja und dann und weißt du aber nicht wie lange es hält!


----------



## Sixday86 (4. August 2013)

Vorher war es doch auch nur geklebt oder was? Was willst jetzt mit dem Rahmen machen? Hast noch Garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (4. August 2013)

da für mich Kleben nicht in Frage kommt und ich auch keine Garantie mehr habe, da gebraucht gekauft, werde ich ihn verhökern


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2013)

Biste wenigstens bis nach Hause gekommen, hats gehalten?


----------



## davelon83 (4. August 2013)

jupp... hat zum Glück gehalten.. danke


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein das ist Carbon.




Wer Carbon kauft ist selbst schuld.




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute.
> 
> Was nicht so schön war, das sich gut 10 Leute angemeldet haben, aber nur ganze 3 Leute mit mir geradelt sind. Rechtzeitig abgemeldet hat sich nur einer. Das war ne scheiss Aktion. In Zukunft überlege ich mir, mit wem ich Touren fahre.



Und deswegen komme ich nur unangemeldet. Denn Sonntag ist meistens der Tag mit Kopfschmerzen und Muskelkater


----------



## stubenhocker (5. August 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> da für mich Kleben nicht in Frage kommt und ich auch keine Garantie mehr habe, da gebraucht gekauft, werde ich ihn verhökern


 
Ich würds kleben, einen Versuch ist es wert. Im Fahrzeugbereich gibt es mittlerweile so gute Kleber, da wird die Verbindung fester als wenn man schweißt.


----------



## davelon83 (5. August 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich würds kleben, einen Versuch ist es wert. Im Fahrzeugbereich gibt es mittlerweile so gute Kleber, da wird die Verbindung fester als wenn man schweißt.


joar das stimmt. Aber mir ist das trotzdem irgendwie nicht geheuer. Habe den Rahmen jetzt bei ebay inseriert. Da findet sich bestimmt jemand, der Bock hat sich damit zu beschäftigen.  Ich werde dann Ausschau nach was anderem halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wer Carbon kauft ist selbst schuld.



Ach komm, Alu kann auch brechen oder sich verbiegen. Es ist alles eine Frage der Qualität/Verarbeitung und des Alters. Für Carbonrahmen gibt es ja inzwischen auch professionell ausgeführte Reparaturen zum akzeptablen Preis. Da hätte man auch den abgebildeten Rahmen wieder fit gemacht.

Solche Kommentare wie "selber schuld" sind doch unpassend, wenn jemand gerade seinen Rahmen geschrottet hat und schlecht drauf ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare wie "selber schuld" sind doch unpassend, wenn jemand gerade seinen Rahmen geschrottet hat und schlecht drauf ist.



Vor allem von jemandem, der auf dem Rad nichts kann, ausser grosse Reden schwingen


----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vor allem von jemandem, der auf dem Rad nichts kann, ausser grosse Reden schwingen



Das habe ich nicht gesagt und halte es auch in dem Zusammenhang nicht für nötig es zu erwähnen.

Aber bzgl. auf dem Rad etwas können:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30244

Heilige Schei... geht der Junge ab. Der flutscht die Strecke runter wie ein Stück Butter in der heißen Pfanne.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2013)

Geniales Video. So ein Gambler würde ich gerne mal probefahren.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (5. August 2013)

Stimmt. Es gibt kein Wunder-Material. Aber trotzdem ist Carbon mir bei meinem Umgang nicht geheuer, außerdem würde mir sonst das metallische Gefühl fehlen.


----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geniales Video. So ein Gambler würde ich gerne mal probefahren.



Ich würde mich gerne mal mit einem ZUMBI verlustieren:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&cl...dsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:76,s:0,i:313&tx=124&ty=38


----------



## MS1980 (5. August 2013)

das Teil sieht porno aus, aber da brauchst echt ne ordentlich lange Abfahrt sonst macht der extreme Sitzwinkel wohl kein Bock 

aber der Typ auf sein Gambler ist schon der Hammer ... sowas würde ich auch gerne können


----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2013)

Schon klar, das Zumbi ist ein reinrassiger Downhiller für den Bikepark...


----------



## zarea (6. August 2013)

Ich hab mir das Video angesehen und bin jetzt ein bisschen down.


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2013)

Moinsen! Hat evtl. jemand von euch Lust an dieser Veranstaltung Teil zu nehmen? Es werden noch 1-2 Mtbler gesucht.

http://www.xtreme-coast-race.com/teilnehmer/

Bei der Startgebühr könnte man evtl. ein Auge zudrücken. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir eine PN schicken.

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2013)

Als reiner Biker wäre ich dabei. Die anderen Sportarten kommen für mich nicht in Frage.
Die restlichen Voraussetzungen stimmen aber auch nicht, ich bin keine Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2013)

Es geht auch nur ums Radfahren Tiger, deshalb hab ich Mtbler geschrieben. Ich glaube die Vorraussetzungen sind nicht ganz so wichtig. Falls ernsthaftes Interesse besteht gib mir Bescheid. Wurde auch angesprochen, aber ich glaube bei meiner momentanen Ausdauer sind 29 Km mit hohem Tempo zu viel. Kann momentan maximal 3-4 Kilometer richtig hardcore reintreten, dann brauche ich aber ne kurze Pause und Wasser und dann geht es von vorne los - Hihi!.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2013)

Hab mich mal auf der Seite angemeldet.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2013)

Touraufruf: 

kommenden Sonntag gehts ans Eingemachte. Die volle Bastorf-Runde steht an, runde 100km und geplante 1500hm. Es wird alles gefahren was zwischen Wohld und Bastorf interessant ist. Die eine oder andere Schleife ist eingeplant, Experimente ebenso. Zum Ende werden Extrarunden im Wohld gefahren, bis die 1500hm auf dem Tacho stehen 

Wegen der Länge der Tour ist diesmal Start 9:00 Uhr Trotzenburg. Start 9:00 Uhr heisst, das ihr spätestens 8:55 Uhr dort sein solltet. Es wird pünktlich gestartet und nicht gewartet. ACHTUNG: die Tour ist nichts für Anfänger und untrainierte Radler. Es wird entspannt, aber straff gefahren. Pausen an jeder Ecke wird es nicht geben. Mögliche Ausstiegspunkte wären in Doberan, Ausgang Kellerswald, oder Bastorf über Ostseeküstenradweg. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die komplette Runde fahren, und ich fahre auch alleine, wenn sich niemand traut. Das Ziel steht


----------



## micha_rgv (8. August 2013)

Moin und Hallo,

wollte mich hier mal melden und Tach sagen. Ich streife zwar schon seit '99 hier so durchs Gelände, habe aber erst jetzt hier von euch gelesen. So u.a. dass ihr oft in der Kühlung / Doberan unterwegs seid. Wir d.h. meine Frau, ein paar Kumpels und meine Wenigkeit sind gerne bei Neukalen im "Revier". Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwann mal was zusammen fahren. Allerdings fahren wir nicht solche ausgedehnten Langstrecken. Es sind mehr die hm statt der gefahrenen km die wir suchen, ist gemütlicher wenn man mit dem Sofa unterwegs ist ;-). Also Gruß aus Sanitz, vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Sixday86 (8. August 2013)

Um so mehr Leute umso mehr Spass und austausch, also in diesem Sinne Herzlich Willkommen und bis bald!


----------



## MS1980 (8. August 2013)

micha_rgv schrieb:


> Es sind mehr die hm statt der gefahrenen km die wir suchen, ist gemütlicher wenn man mit dem Sofa unterwegs ist ;-). Also Gruß aus Sanitz, vielleicht sieht man sich.




ist die gegend dort so wellig  wie sehen eure Tourdaten denn so aus?


----------



## micha_rgv (9. August 2013)

Nun ja unsere aktuelle "Sägezahn" Runde hat so 43km und ca. 750hm mit teils heftigen Rampen um die 25%. Der nächste Track wartet schon im Köcher, hat dann 57km mit ca.850hm.
Wenn man jetzt brutal zickzack fährt um jede Höhe mitzunehmen käme man locker auf 1.000 bis 1300hm bei vielleicht 65-70km Streckenlänge. Naja und den ein oder anderen Trail suchen wir auch noch, um nicht nur die "Forstautobahn" runter zu ballern.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2013)

Das hört sich an, als wenn Du dort einfach mal eine Tour ausrufen solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_rgv (9. August 2013)

alles zu seiner Zeit. Jetzt Fahr ich mit meiner Frau erst mal wieder Oma im Erzgebirge besuchen. Da wollen wir diesmal einen Teil der Honza Trails in der sog. Metal Mountain Runde probieren. guckst du hier http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland-seiffen-mit-gps-daten/a2994.html oder hier http://www.komoot.de/tour/mtb-magazin-honza-trail-metal-mountain/t236605 und Oma kommt mit, ist das nicht geil?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2013)

Deine Oma fährt Trails? Wie geil is das denn


----------



## micha_rgv (9. August 2013)

Naja statt der Trails wird sie sich schon andere Wege suchen, aber ansonsten ist sie bei kürzeren Runden dabei und das mit 76! Ich habe auch sehr ungläubig geguckt als sie mich vor ein paar Jahren fragte, nachdem sie unsere Bikes probiert hat, ob ich ihr aus so eins fertig machen kann :-O Und nun will sie natürlich auch mit. Ja unsere Omi ist schon ein echter Enkelschreck!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2013)

Warum nicht. In meiner Heimatstadt gibts ein paar Rennradler um die 75, die fahren auch nicht hinterher. Am Mittwoch 76km mit 33er Schnitt. Da will ich auch hin.


----------



## MS1980 (9. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das hört sich an, als wenn Du dort einfach mal eine Tour ausrufen solltest



finde ich auch,das hört sich intressant an ...


----------



## Dr-Hossa (9. August 2013)

Hi euch allen, ich habe erst vor kurzem wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und bin trotz suboptimalen Materials ab und an im Hütter Wohld und Rostocks Umgebung unterwegs... Meistens begleitet mich dabei mein eigentliches Hobby, meine Kamera.
Da ich beides gerne miteinander verbinden und mich auch mal in der Sportphotographie versuchen möchte, suche ich noch Freiwillige, die vielleicht Lust haben einem Noob ein paar Strecken schmackhaft zu machen und die nichts dagegen haben auch mal auf einem Photo zu sein.... 
Ich freue mich über jede Rückmeldung.... Schönes Wochende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (10. August 2013)

Da hat bestimmt keiner was dagegen, wenn du vielleicht mal ein paar Actionfotos von ihm machst. ;o) Hast du vielleicht ein paar Beispielfotos?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Dr-Hossa (10. August 2013)

Sportbilder existieren mangels Gelegenheit noch nicht :-$
Bisher bin ich meistens auf unbewegte Motive gegangen wie das anhängende.... Allerdings in besserer Auflösung das es das Forum zulässt


----------



## MS1980 (10. August 2013)

das sieht mal richtig ordentlich aus ...  leider kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich in der gegend aus, aber Bock auf nen Action Bild (von Mir) hätte ich trotzdem ...


----------



## Dr-Hossa (10. August 2013)

Dann sollte sich doch mal was probieren lassen... Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Xaser87 (12. August 2013)

darf ich mal fragen was du an Ausrüstung hast?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Fotosession im Wohld machen. Donnerstag bis Sonntag ist erstmal Harz angesacht. Danach wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Xaser87 (12. August 2013)

die heiße anmelde Phase läuft 

Das Wochenende zum 24/25 ?


----------



## Dr-Hossa (12. August 2013)

Ausrüstung an Kamera?
Da bin ich mit meiner EOS 500D und meistens einer 1,8 Festbrennweite unterwegs... Was sich für sportliche Aufnahmen am besten macht, müsste man dann mal schauen. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich der hohe Lichteinfall durchaus positiv auswirken kann, um die Verschlusszeit niedrig zu halten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir das mal hinbekommen würden.... Ich kann zwar nichts versprechen, aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


----------



## Dr-Hossa (12. August 2013)

Ansonsten stehen natürlich auch Teleobjektive zur Verfügung. 
Auch wenn ich inzwischen Festbrennweiten-Fetischist bin :-D


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> die heiße anmelde Phase läuft
> 
> Das Wochenende zum 24/25 ?



Ich kann am 25. August. 24. bin ich verplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (13. August 2013)

50 1,8 er ? und welches Tele haste noch? Frag nur da ich die gleichen Hobbys habe *grins*


----------



## Dr-Hossa (13. August 2013)

Sehr schön, womit bist du unterwegs?
Ist das 85mm 1,8er. Mein Lieblingsstück!
Mit dem kleinen 50mm habe ich angefangen. Der Schritt zum größeren war aber noch mal ein Quantensprung.  
Als Tele habe ich neben dem Kit-Objektiv noch das 55-250er da... Aber sehr selten genutzt.


----------



## davelon83 (13. August 2013)

das hört sich echt genial an! Da hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Habe nur grade meinen Rahmen geschrottet und bin momentan dabei mir ein neues Rad aufzubauen. Wenn es rechtzeitig fertig ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Xaser87 (13. August 2013)

Das Kit hab ich auch 17-85 und 70-300er. Erstes war letzten futsch und die Kontakte und Blende mussten erneuert werden grr. Fisheye und das 24-70er reizen mich noch sowie die 7D Mark II die 2014 erscheint. Vollformat ist mir noch nix, da explodieren ja dann die Preise


----------



## Dr-Hossa (14. August 2013)

Oh ja, Vollformat ist dann schon wieder ein ganz anderer Schnack :-$
Ich weiß leider noch nicht, wie es bei mir mit dem 25ten Ausschaut, da es heute zu einem Trauerfall in der Familie kam. Da ist planen leider etwas problematisch.


----------



## MarNe (14. August 2013)

Schon mal jemand von Rostock nach Hamburg geradelt? Brauche Informationen zur Strecke die auschließlich Rad/Wirtschafts- und Landstraßen beinhaltet.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2013)

Fahr doch den Weg an der Küste lang.


----------



## Sixday86 (14. August 2013)

Bikemap.net


----------



## Cad2 (14. August 2013)

@Xaser, bissle schneller darfst du schon fahren in der city


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (14. August 2013)

MarNe schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand von Rostock nach Hamburg geradelt?



wolltest mich und mein Revier hier mal besuchen kommen ...


----------



## Xaser87 (14. August 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> @_Xaser_, bissle schneller darfst du schon fahren in der city



ich war schon längst zu Hause und hatte vergessen das ich ja noch auf stop drücken muss. Wollte mal gucken wie weit die app vom Garmin abweicht.

Mit App hab ich 1000kcal mehr verbraucht. Strecke und Zeit stimmten aber.

Wer Wind war heut wohl mörderisch. Selbst RR Fahrer fuhren langsam an mir vorbei als ich mal Rückenwind hatte   , dafür dann mit Rückenwind 52km/h ^^

mehr gab die Übersetzung nicht her ^^


----------



## Cad2 (15. August 2013)

ich bin gestern auch gefahren.  bis doberan im gegenwind. hatte aber insgesamt 25er schnitt. xaser ich hatte dich händel str gesehen...


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. August 2013)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> die heiße anmelde Phase läuft
> 
> Das Wochenende zum 24/25 ?



Moin,

beide Tage nicht da, HH cyclassics

Viel Spass


----------



## Xaser87 (16. August 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich hatte dich händel str gesehen...



da war ich ja fast zu Hause und konnte nur noch schwer sitzen... det brannte wie feuer unterm


----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2013)

hey Leute, wollte Samstag nen bissl radeln ... maik is leider krank und somit fällt Usedom aus ...  

ist wer unterwegs (die sanitzer?) oder jemand im Wohld ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (16. August 2013)

Hi Marko,

wann willst du denn starten?


----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2013)

ich werde mit Steve um 12Uhr vom Fischereihafen Parkentin aus starten, falls jemand noch mit möchte ...  

wir werden eine lockere entspannte Runde fahren ohne Stress ...


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich werde mit Steve um 12Uhr vom Fischereihafen Parkentin aus starten, falls jemand noch mit möchte ...
> 
> wir werden eine lockere entspannte Runde fahren ohne Stress ...



mal sehen wann ich zu Hause bin, dann komm ich noch mit


----------



## halbrechts2 (17. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich werde mit Steve um 12Uhr vom Fischereihafen Parkentin aus starten, falls jemand noch mit möchte ...
> 
> wir werden eine lockere entspannte Runde fahren ohne Stress ...



wat war los?Keiner da! bin grad zurück


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. August 2013)

Bestimmt meint er morgen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 123388 (17. August 2013)

Hey Roland

entschuldige bitte. haben uns beide etwas verspätet. ich war 10nach 12 dort und Marko hatte irgendwo ne Straßen Sperre und musste nen Umweg fahren. müssen uns wohl ganz knapp verpasst haben


----------



## MS1980 (17. August 2013)

ist echt blöde gelaufen heute Roland, sorry deswegen nochmal ...

sind heute ne kleine lockere Runde gefahren mit anschließendem Seniteller ... hat Laune gemacht ...


----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2013)

da trifft man doch noch biker die man kennt auf der autobahn @MS1980 . da ist das schöne bike bissle nass geworden


----------



## halbrechts2 (18. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist echt blöde gelaufen heute Roland, sorry deswegen nochmal ...
> 
> sind heute ne kleine lockere Runde gefahren mit anschließendem Seniteller ... hat Laune gemacht ...



keine Gedanken machen, alles gut! Hatte auch jede Menge Spass im Whold


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2013)

Wohld? Wasndas? 4 Tage Harz, 150km, 3500hm, ein geschrottetes XTR Schaltwerk und jede Menge Spass. Und die wichtigste Erkenntnis: Harz, Hardtail und ich, nur zwei Dinge davon gehen gleichzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (18. August 2013)

Ja Harz und Hardtail geht aber mit Dir...  Nein, Spaß!  Hattest das Sofa denn wenigstens als Ersatz mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2013)

Ersatz war das Hardtail. Bin natürlich mit dem Fully gefahren. Freitag Schaltwerk verbogen. Samstag war eh GT angesagt, also Hardtail. Samstag Abend Schaltwerk vom Zaskar ans Carbine gebaut, und weitergeshreddert. Zum ersten mal ergab es Sinn, das ich an beiden Bikes die gleichen Teile verbaut habe  

Samstag Abend bin ich dann nochmal alleine den Wurmbergstieg runter, hat mächtig viel Spass gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Wie schauts aus Leute, wer radelt am Sonntag? Bastorf-Runde?


----------



## Kay_NWM (19. August 2013)

Dabei...ab Parkentin.

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Kay_NWM schrieb:


> Dabei...ab Parkentin.
> 
> Gruß Kay



Wo bei? Ich mache keinen Aufruf, ich radle nur mit


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. August 2013)

Mal schauen. Bis Bastorf fahre ich aber nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (19. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wasndas? 4 Tage Harz, 150km, 3500hm



  ............     

gibt's keine Pic's?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Nö gibbs nich. Bin viel gefahren und hatte keine Zeit für Fotos


----------



## MS1980 (19. August 2013)

wie war GT Treffen?

wer war denn alles mit, der Rene hat mich Sontag gegen 16uhr auf der A20 noch überholt richtung HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Ausser Rene dürftest Du evtl. nur Manni kennen.


----------



## MS1980 (19. August 2013)

und Nils?


----------



## halbrechts2 (19. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wohld? Wasndas? 4 Tage Harz, 150km, 3500hm, ein geschrottetes XTR Schaltwerk und jede Menge Spass. Und die wichtigste Erkenntnis: Harz, Hardtail und ich, nur zwei Dinge davon gehen gleichzeitig



na Gratulation! Da ist ja der Harz in diesem  Jahr für Dich das Hausrevier geworden.

Am WE geht aus bekannten Gründen nix.

Viel Spass


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Nils, war leider verhindert.

Auf dem eigenlichen GT-Treffen gabs nur eine Tour, und die bin ich mit dem Zaskar gefahren. Daher auch die Erkenntniss, das Harz, Hardtail und ich nicht zusammenpassen 

Freitag bin ich mit Rene ein paar Trails um Schierke gefahren, z.B. den Wurmbergstieg, Höllenstieg, ähnlich wie unsere Tour nach Drei Annen Hohne.

Richtig genial war der Donnerstag Abend. Dort habe ich mich mit Jan von Trailtech im Südharz in Scharzberg getroffen, und wir sind Flowtrails gefahren. Zwei supergeniale Trails ohne technischen Anspruch, nichtmal verwurzelt, einfach nur Kurven, Senken, kleinere Hopser und Gefälle. Im Prinzip wie Wohld, nur deutlich länger. In zwei Stunden genau 2x hoch, und 2x runter. Dort in der Nähe soll es laut Jan einen Trail geben, auf dem es über 10km nur bergab geht. Ihr könnt euch denken was beim näxten Harz-Besuch im Plan steht 



halbrechts2 schrieb:


> Am WE geht aus bekannten Gründen nix.



Viel Spass und vor allem gutes Gelingen 
Oder sollte ich Spass durch Schmerzen wünschen?


----------



## zarea (20. August 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und Nils?


Tja, und Nils hatte zu viel Zeit auf der Straße verbracht.
Der wäre eh nur Sa. Abend da gewesen, das hätte nicht gelohnt.

Schade, da ich mir extra noch ein neues Zelt besorgt habe.
(Da mir der, dem ich das Alte geliehen habe, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen davon abgeraten hat, es zurück zufordern. Scheinbar ist es zu einem Biotop geworden und er wisse nicht, was einen so anspringt, wenn man das Zelt auspackt.   )



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... die Erkenntniss, das Harz, Hardtail und ich nicht zusammenpassen ...


Hm... vielleicht liegt es auch am 29er?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2013)

Am 29er liegts ganz sicher nicht, aber daran, das der Fahrer Fully verwöhnt ist.

Zelt hätteste auch von mir bekommen können. Ich habe zwei Zelte, aber keins davon gebraucht, weil ich im Auto gepennt habe 

Wer macht nu den Aufruf für Sonntag? Ich werde nur mitfahren. Wenn niemand aufruft, fahre ich spontan alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. August 2013)

Bei solch schönem Wetter kann man einfach nur ne kleine Runde drehen, oder nicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2013)

Kleine Runden sind was für Anfänger


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. August 2013)

Klein kann man beliebig definieren 

Joa, ging heute von Rostock-To übern Whold bis Doberan und zurück Asphalt über GVZ, sind so rund 70km


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (21. August 2013)

Heute wieder schönes Wetter also Whold! 
Fahre so gegen 1200 in Toitenwinkel los. Teilweise Oma & Opa Tempo. Wer Zeit hat kann ja mit


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2013)

Da ihr es ja doch nicht macht:

Touraufruf: Sonntag Bastorf-Runde, Start 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Auststieg ist an mehreren Punkten möglich, wenns euch zuviel wird. Streckenlänge ab Rostock ca. 90km, ab Parkentin ca. 70km gesamt.


----------



## davelon83 (22. August 2013)

klingt gut 
ich kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich mein neues Rad bis dahin zusammengeschraubt kriege. Ich bin zumindest eifrig dabei. Teile müssten bis morgen alle da sein. Ich melde mich Samstagabend nochmal!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2013)

Diesmal hoffentlich stabiler


----------



## davelon83 (22. August 2013)

auf Jeden  diesmal isses wieder das gute alte Alu


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (22. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da ihr es ja doch nicht macht:
> 
> Touraufruf: Bastorf-Runde, Start 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Auststieg ist an mehreren Punkten möglich, wenns euch zuviel wird. Streckenlänge ab Rostock ca. 90km, ab Parkentin ca. 70km gesamt.



Und wann 



davelon83 schrieb:


> auf Jeden  diesmal isses wieder das gute alte Alu


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2013)

Sonntag natürlich, guggstu Aufruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (24. August 2013)

so denn... die Karre ist ausführfertig  ich bin morgen ab der Trotzenburg dabei!

EDIT: ach ja, ist in Bastorf oder anderswo eine Einkehr geplant?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. August 2013)

Joar am Leuchtturm(oder Wetterstation?) in Bastorf. Bin aber nicht dabei. Vielleicht fahr ich etwas später nochmal


----------



## davelon83 (25. August 2013)

war ne echt schöne Tour heute und das neue Rad fährt sich auch sehr gut! Hier noch zwei Bilder, die heute entstanden sind!

in Bastorf beim Futtern 




Ausgang Kellerswald:


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2013)

Das nenn ich mal einen klasse MTB-Tag. Mit 7 Leuten sind wir in Rostock gestartet, 2 weitere sind in Parkentin zu uns gestossen. Saustark. Und das, obwohl es richtig ans Eingemachte ging. Steve und ich hatten in Rostock zum Schluss 88 km und 1255 hm laut Garmin. So macht das Radeln mit euch Spass 

Die Tour fahren wir jetzt jeden Sonntag. Und im Herbst seit ihr alle superfit. Deal? 

Auch unsere Schmalspur-Fraktion hat sich super geschlagen und die 150 km bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg erfolgreich gemeistert. Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle an euch


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Tour fahren wir jetzt jeden Sonntag. Und im Herbst seit ihr alle superfit. Deal?



ist im Herbst was großes geplant das alle Fit sein müssen?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2013)

Ja, Harburger Berge mit 2000 hm. Und ich weiss schon wer uns führen wird


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2013)

Ach, das Liteville ist doch am Samstag an mir vorbei gebrettert, als ich gerade auf der Bank in der Sonne ein wenig entspannt habe.


----------



## Sixday86 (26. August 2013)

Ich kann nur die ersten beiden Bilder sehen!?  Heute bin ich zum ersten mal nach langem wieder mit Auto zur Arbeit, das konnt ich meinem Ar*** heute nicht mehr antun..


----------



## Deleted 123388 (26. August 2013)

@Elfriede 
welchen Samstag? an diesem we war ich nur Sonntag unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (26. August 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> @Elfriede
> welchen Samstag? an diesem we war ich nur Sonntag unterwegs.



Diesen, dann fährt hier wohl noch ein anderes 301er durch die Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (26. August 2013)

ich hoffe nichtï¿½ï¿½

so Leute. hier noch das Gruppenbild aus dem Wald von gestern.


----------



## davelon83 (26. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die ersten beiden Bilder sehen!?


also mehr als zwei Bilder hatte ich auch gar nicht eingestellt


----------



## davelon83 (26. August 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nichtï¿½ï¿½
> 
> so Leute. hier noch das Gruppenbild aus dem Wald von gestern.



da ist nix zu sehen! Kannste das bitte nochmal Ã¼berprÃ¼fen


----------



## Sixday86 (26. August 2013)




----------



## davelon83 (26. August 2013)

interessant! da spinnt wohl irgendwas rum. Weiß aber auch nicht was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. August 2013)

Moin,

Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus: 




Jetzt weiß ich auch das es nicht an mir liegt.

Habt ihr eure Bilder bei euch im Fotoalbum auf mtb-news hochgeladen? Ja habt ihr, also müsst ihr sie mit dem BB- Code  einbetten(beim Bild unten wie hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1454911?in=user unter 
"Teilen und Einbetten" ->"Einbetten mit BB-Code und HTML"
Und dann Auflösung wählen, bspw. 550px und den Link unter BB-Code(Forum) komplett herauskopieren und an gewünschter Stelle im Beitrag einfügen.


Externe Links mit: 
	
	



```
[img]LINK[/img]

Sieht dann so aus:

[img]http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/assets/images/products/101/1205.jpeg[/img]
```


----------



## Sixday86 (26. August 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> interessant! da spinnt wohl irgendwas rum. Weiß aber auch nicht was


 
Vllt deine Signatur?


----------



## davelon83 (26. August 2013)

wie isses denn jetzt?

ahh ich seh schon: da sind irgendwelche Links in meiner Signatur, die nicht rausgehen wollen


----------



## davelon83 (26. August 2013)

so jetzt dürfte es weg sein


----------



## Sixday86 (26. August 2013)

Nope.. 4 verlinkte pics noch


----------



## Deleted 123388 (26. August 2013)

so nun nochmal






das sieht besser aus^^


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2013)

Sehr schön, das Foto


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag ist in Schwerin die Petermännchen RTF. Ist noch jemand dabei? Ich denke ich werde die 120er Runde fahren.

Den näxten Touraufruf von mir gibbs erst in 4 Wochen wieder. Die näxten 3 Sonntage sind verplant.


----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja, Harburger Berge mit 2000 hm. Und ich weiss schon wer uns führen wird



ob ich die 2000hm zusammen bekomme weiß ich nicht aber als Guide würde ich mich gerne anbieten ...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2013)

Hast ja noch 4 Wochen Zeit ne gute Runde zusammenzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> so nun nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh neue gesichter ...  und nen GT Fremdfahrer ...


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast ja noch 4 Wochen Zeit ne gute Runde zusammenzubauen




denn gibt mir mal nen Datum wann, next Monat is schon viel auf'm Plan ...


----------



## stubenhocker (28. August 2013)

Ich willkanndarfmuss am Freitag mit dem Rad von IKEA/Rostock nach Schwerin fahren und suche die verkehrsärmste Strecke für Rennrad oder Crosser. Jemand einen Vorschlag oder nen Link fürs Garmin?
Danke schonmal,
Alex


----------



## Sixday86 (28. August 2013)

Bikemap.net


----------



## skinny63 (29. August 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich willkanndarfmuss am Freitag mit dem Rad von IKEA/Rostock nach Schwerin fahren und suche die verkehrsärmste Strecke für Rennrad oder Crosser. Jemand einen Vorschlag oder nen Link fürs Garmin?
> Danke schonmal,
> Alex



mal als Idee:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ytnhrviblnyziuzk

eher Nebenstraßen, an Kreuzungen zu Bundestraßen auch durchaus stärker frequentiert, dafür nicht überall die besten Beläge

ansonsten südlich Rostock den Radweg HH-Rügen aufsuchen und soweit es passt bis Westen fahren


----------



## stubenhocker (30. August 2013)

Danke an alle, ich bin bestens versorgt!
Alex


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Übliche Quellentalrunde oder dergleichen.

Steve


----------



## hankey82 (5. September 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Übliche Quellentalrunde oder dergleichen.
> 
> Steve



Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, bin aber Einsteiger und kenne die Strecken nicht. Wenn es ne gemächliche Tour wird, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## yellow_snow (6. September 2013)

Moin Steve, bin eventuell dabei. Kann es aber erst Samstag Abend genau sagen.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (6. September 2013)

hi

also Marko und ich treffen uns am Sonntag um 11uhr auf dem üblichen Parkplatz beim fischereihof in Parkentin. 

es wird eine entspannte quellentalrunde. 

viele Grüße. 

steve


----------



## davelon83 (6. September 2013)

evtl. bin ich Sonntag auch mit dabei. Ich melde mich dann!


----------



## Deleted 123388 (6. September 2013)

na mal gucken wieviele wir werden ð 

@ Hankey82

ich denke das ist ne ideale runde zum Leute und Strecken kennen lernen ð
wir fahren auch entspannt. 
@ Thomas

wÃ¤re cool wenn du dabei bist ð


----------



## halbrechts2 (6. September 2013)

WE geht nix,

anbei ein paar Impressionen von der Alb in dieser KW zwischen Bad Urach/Metzingen/Dettingen. Hoch zum Rossfels runter zum Bad Uracher Wasserfall, auch schöne Trails dabei!


----------



## Boshard (6. September 2013)

Moin Moin 

Sagt mal was für eine Runde fahrt ihr?


Aber 11Uhr ist zufrüh so 13-14Uhr könnte ich.
Da ich von Wismar mit dem Auto anreisen würde.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. September 2013)

Genau denn von 0300 bis 1200 ist erstmal nüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (7. September 2013)

hi

Marko muss nach der Tour wieder nach Hamburg mit kind und frau. ich denke es wird ihm zu spÃ¤t wenn wir erst 13 Uhr starten. vllt kann er ja was dazu sagen?

die Tour ist ca 50km lang und wir versuchen jeden Trail mitzunehmen. sowohl hoch als auch runter ð also wir sind schon nen Weilchen unterwegs.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2013)

Die Tour ist ab Rostock 50km, ab Parkentin sinds nur 35km inkl. Kellerswald 

Wie wärs wenn ihr Bastorf draus macht, und mich ca. 13-14 Uhr zwischen Rerik und Kübo an der Rennstrecke anfeuert


----------



## Deleted 123388 (7. September 2013)

Moin Steffen. 

du hast natürlich recht. vom Parkplatz aus sind es nur 35km  

aber bastorf wird sicher zu lange dauern. ist aber ne frage an alle


----------



## Boshard (7. September 2013)

Moin 

Ob ich die 50km mit dem MTB schaffe weiß ich net.
Die 30Km schaff ich schon.

Kann aber erst ab: 13Uhr


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ob ich die 50km mit dem MTB schaffe weiß ich net.
> Die 30Km schaff ich schon.
> ...



Sei um 13:00 Uhr am Quellental in Hohenfelde. Die Jungs dürften auch so in etwa dort sein. Fährste halt mit nach Parkentin und suchst Dir selbst einen Rückweg nach Hohenfelde. Stell Dich doch nicht so an


----------



## MS1980 (7. September 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Marko muss nach der Tour wieder nach Hamburg mit kind und frau. ich denke es wird ihm zu spät wenn wir erst 13 Uhr starten. vllt kann er ja was dazu sagen?




ist auf jedenfall zu spät, wir fahren ja gegen 17uhr wieder rüber, 

11uhr wäre perfekt und uff den Seniteller freu ich mich auch schon ...


----------



## Deleted 123388 (7. September 2013)

okay dann bleibt es bei 11uhr morgen auf dem Parkplatz am fischereihof. 

gibt es schon feste Zusagen? 
 @Boshard

von Wismar aus ist es doch gar nicht so weit. da kannst doch bestimmt eher da sein ansonsten können wir uns wie von Steffen schon gesagt auch im quellental treffen
?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. September 2013)

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen auch


----------



## MS1980 (7. September 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> okay dann bleibt es bei 11uhr morgen auf dem Parkplatz am fischereihof.



  denn bis morgen, 

ik bring ne cam mit für " Pike - Actionbilder "


----------



## Boshard (7. September 2013)

11uhr ist zufrüh
Dann leider ohen mich 

Aber ihr fahrt bestimmt noch mal nächstes We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (8. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

also ich werde es heute nicht schaffen. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2013)

schade ...  ik werde kurz nach 10uhr los, damit ich diesmal pünktlich bin ...

also bis gleich Steve


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2013)

wir waren heute kurzzeitig 4 Leute, denn Lory und Hankey? haben sich noch dazu gesellt ...  


Hankey hat uns aber kurz vor Dobi wieder verlassen, da nicht genug Kondi ... schade

wir sind denn noch mit Lory weiter, bis auch er uns verlassen hat und wir denn alleine richtig Seniteller sind ...  









fachsimpeln über's tuning ...  Potenzial hat das Trek ja 





weiter ging der Trail nicht ... komplett zugemüllt ....









kurz Vorbau getauscht um was zu testen ....  aber die 1Liter Schorle war bombe und gab's zu guten kurz ...

zurück sagten die daten 33,8km und 671hm ...   hat mal wieder voll Laune gemacht


----------



## Deleted 123388 (9. September 2013)

Hi Marko,

schöne Zusammenfassung. Aber gestern wieder mal gemerkt wie schlecht meine Kondi war^^ Und Glück mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch, wenn ich mir den Mist heute so anschaue.

Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn wieder regelmäßiger Touren gefahren werden mit mehr Leuten. Das ist leider recht eingeschlafen in letzter Zeit 

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn wieder regelmäßiger Touren gefahren werden mit mehr Leuten. Das ist leider recht eingeschlafen in letzter Zeit ...



Stimmt. Was auch daran liegt, das ausser mir fast niemand Touraufrufe macht.
Die nächsten zwei WEs wirds von mir auch keine geben. Kommenden Sonntag ist
Warnow-RTF, das WE danach Laager Herstfahrt, beides Rennrad 
Danach gibts wieder Aufrufe von meiner Seite.

Wenn jemand in der Woche, also Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag auch ein bissl Hacken,
d.h. anspruchsvolles Tempo, hat, dann wäre ich mit dem Hardtail evtl. dabei


----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2013)

das Wetter war wirklich bombe, mal schauen wie sich das Wetter die nächsten Wochen so schlägt ... 

Steffen wie war dein Coast Race?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2013)

Das war prima. Bin 4. von 6. geworden, in der Teamwertung 5. von 6. Alles super organisiert. Viele Leute kennengelernt. Näxtes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.

Fotos gibbs unter xtreme-coast-race.com


----------



## Xaser87 (11. September 2013)

@ Steffen: geile Sache, da gabs ja Vorraussetzungen um überhaupt mitzufahren  soweit ich gelesen hab. 4 Platz ist doch top. Im Video bist du leider nicht zu sehen.


Hier nochmal das weils so schön war


----------



## Obotrit (19. September 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt. Was auch daran liegt, das ausser mir fast niemand Touraufrufe macht.
> Die nächsten zwei WEs wirds von mir auch keine geben. Kommenden Sonntag ist
> Warnow-RTF, das WE danach Laager Herstfahrt, beides Rennrad
> Danach gibts wieder Aufrufe von meiner Seite.
> ...



Ich werde auch mal wieder ne Tour vorschlagen, aber erst muss die Hütte fertig werden und die Wasserlöcher sollten an der Anzahl steigen. Zudem liegen ja unsere Wälder voller Holz. Vielleicht sollte man sich da vorher zum Subotnik treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2013)

Sehr schön Obo. Ich hoffe es sind bald wieder mehr alte Hasen dabei 

Für kommendes WE bin ich noch raus. Aber merkt auch mal für den 29.9. eine entspannte Bastorf-Runde vor.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. September 2013)

Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin fahr ich auch mal wieder mit  ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (20. September 2013)

ik war mal eben Trail's shreddern ....  schön bei nieselregen ....  hat bock gemacht, bis Kette/ Schaltwerk und Umwerfer so voll waren das nix mehr ging ...  

nach 26km und 680hm mußte ich aufgeben ...  






die neuen Reifen bocken voll, bergab ...


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2013)

sieht ja richtig winterlich aus das foto, so viele lange klamotten.
aber top das du bei dem wetter fährst


----------



## MS1980 (20. September 2013)

mit dir ia ja nix mehr los ...  wa ...

habe nen langarm Shirt + weste an, und ne lange +kurze hose drüber wegen wetter, hab noch keine regensachen ... und nen nasser Ar... macht kein Bock  

ist gleichzeitig Fahrtraining bei Nässe zu biken


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2013)

ich fahre ja lieber bei herlichem sonnenschein 
wald sollte auch möglichst trocken sein. bin nich so der matsch fan 
ja dieses jahr kam ein wenig zu kurz, ich hoffe nächstes jahr wieder deutlich mehr zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (25. September 2013)

das sieht dann immer so nach "Straßentour" aus - das muss richtig matschig sein


----------



## zarea (26. September 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... merkt auch mal für den 29.9. eine entspannte Bastorf-Runde vor.


Stehst Du noch dazu?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2013)

Fast ja. Hab nur den Aufruf vergessen, deshalb jetzt hier:

*Touraufruf: wie angekündigt wird am Sonntag wieder geradelt. Und zwar erstmal die Seniteller-Runde mit Option auf Bastorf-Erweiterung. Treffen wie immer 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir radeln erstmal wie immer Wohld-Quellholz-Kellerswald. Dort schauen wir wie es weiter geht. Da ich grad 2 Wochen krank war und nicht viel geradelt bin, der Touraufruf erstmal nur fürn Seniteller. Wenns gut läuft gehts ab Kellerswald weiter in die Kühlung, entweder gemeinsam oder mit Gruppenteilung. Lust auf Bastorf ist da, aber ich muss schauen ob ich es schaffe. Das Wetter soll gut werden, trocken, sonnig und 15 Grad, also gute Voraussetzungen. Wir fahren wie immer so, das alle mitkommen. Also, auf das Gruppe mindestens gross wie der Spass wird *


----------



## zarea (26. September 2013)

Dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. September 2013)

Mal sehen. Je nach dem wann mein Zug fährt und auch nur bis Doberan.


----------



## MS1980 (26. September 2013)

ich versuch zu kommen, aber ich kann nur die Kellerrunde,müssen sontag wieder los
 @tiger: am 13ten können wir vielleicht die 1800hm radeln ...haben denn Urlaub


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2013)

Marco, ich merk mir den 13. mal vor.
Wäre schön wenn Du Sonntag dabei wärst


----------



## MS1980 (27. September 2013)

um 7:30 hieß es wieder Trails suchen und testen ...  spaß hat's gemacht

















so wie den hier, Kay dürfte den noch kennen, den sind wir damals umfahren weil der Sand total lose war ....  jetzt war er fest und fahrbar ...  aber mulmig war mir wegen der 30cm Kante schon ...  trotzdem geschaft

denn wurde es mystisch ....









und Nebel zog mit einmal auf ...   lag vielleicht auch an den unsonnigen 8°C am Tag

so sollten Freitage immer sein ...  


achja mit Sontag kleine Runde geht klar ...


----------



## coastdriver (27. September 2013)

Seruvs,

wo warst du denn unterwegs. Das Rostocker Umland ist es nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. September 2013)

nee ....  das ist mein Hausrevier in HH, sind die Harburger Berge

aber bei uns in Rostock im wohld und Kühlung sind auch super Trails die einen schon fertig machen können ... solche steile Abfahrt gibts da auch, vielleicht werde ich mich sontag mal rantrauen ... 

wenn de zufällig in hro oder umgebung bist denn fahr doch einfach mal mit, bist gerne eingeladen ...


----------



## coastdriver (27. September 2013)

Ich kenn mich im Wohld, Kellerswald und Kösterbeck ganz gut aus.
Daher auch meine Frage, denn die Orte auf den Bildern sind mir nämlich nicht bekannt.

Die Harburger Berge sind auch ganz nett. Da kann man sich richtig austoben. Aber dort war ich leider schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr 

Danke für die Einladung. Ich muss mal schauen, denn so oft bin ich nicht oben und wenn, dann scheuch ich mein Radl 1-2 Std durch den Wald 
Ihr fahrt ja eher längere Touren, wenn ich das so lese. Aber eine gemütliche Tour täte auch mal ganz gut. Falls es die Zeit mal her gibt, würde ich mich melden.


----------



## Sixday86 (27. September 2013)

Sonntag Seni! Jawohl..!


----------



## zarea (28. September 2013)

Hier, falls ihr mal was Nützliches tun wollt:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2013)

bis morgen 10uhr Parkentin ...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. September 2013)

Schöne Tour Leute. Wir sind 7 Leute gewesen. Gefahren wurde eine minimal erweiterte Semiteller-Runde, ab Rostock 62 km mit etwa 900 hm. Das Wetter war prima, und die Trails teils schön moddrig. So macht's Spaß.

Der Einstieg zum Cepelintrail ist aktuell nicht befahrbar. Dort waren Waldmaschinen am Werk.


----------



## MS1980 (29. September 2013)

jup hat wieder spaß gemacht heute ... hier mal paar Bilder





































bei mir waren es 39,92km und 743hm

achja, das kurze fahrtechnik - seminar hat gebockt ...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2013)

Steve, Thomas, Kay und Ich sind heute bei mir in den HaBe's mal unterwegs gewesen und ich habe den Jungs mal meine Hometrails gezeigt ....   

hier mal paar Bilder:





Kay ...  





am karlstein





  Fischbeker Heide,in der Sonne 





 unser Action-Bilder Trail, der es in sich hat ...




















Thomas















Ikke 






















Steve 

danke nochmal an Kay für's knipsen 


Ergebnis der Tour:


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Fotos aus Hamburg. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Hab dafür mein neues Speedbike ausgeführt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Lust, in einer Woche spontan Harz, Samstag früh hin, Sonntag abend zurück? Ich hätte noch zwei Plätze frei.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2013)

Lust schon ...  aber keine Zeit ....  heul


----------



## zarea (3. Oktober 2013)

@tiger:
Wie gestaltet sich das mit der Übernachtung?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke ich werd wieder was in Schierke suchen, das hat beim letzten Mal gut gepasst als Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## yellow_snow (4. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal danke an Marko fürs guiden, war ne super Tour.
Und natürlich an die anderen beiden das sie extra nach HH gekommen sind

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hey. also die Tour in Hamburg war echt genial auch wenn sie mir mal wieder meine gute Fitness aufgezeigt hat  vielen dank nochmal an Marko. das müssen wir öfter machen. natürlich auch danke an die anderen Mitfahrer  

gestern war ich auch nochmal los rund um den kummerower See. 

fährt morgen noch jemand? ich überlege noch mal um de Müritz zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2013)

ihr seid natürlich aller herzlich willkommen ... gemeinsam macht das biken ja mehr spaß und hier in meinen Hausrevier sind soviele Trails, darauf kann man unendlich viele Touren fahren ...  

und viele Trails habe ich selber noch nicht gefahren, wären also auch Entdecker-Touren dabei ... 

 @steve:  du hast dich doch tapfer geschlagen und bis zum Ende durchgehalten, und hast dich auch nochmal an der Abfahrt getraut, die denn spielend leicht war


----------



## skinny63 (5. Oktober 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> fährt morgen noch jemand? ich überlege noch mal um de Müritz zu fahren.



Überraschenderweise ich wohl, aber eher Recknitzrunde ab Sanitz ...

So als Idee


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute mit K. zwischen Cöthen und Bad Freienwalde unterwegs. 38 km mit deutlich über 1000 hm. Die Beine sind schwer und das Grinsen im Gesicht breit. Dort geht wesentlich mehr als bei uns, fast schon wie im Südharz, auf jeden Fall sehr genial.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. Oktober 2013)

hi skinny

klingt interessant, allerdings bin ich derzeit in waren und kann erst morgen Abend von meinen Eltern wieder los. sonst wär ich da gern mit Gefahren


----------



## skinny63 (5. Oktober 2013)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> hi skinny
> 
> klingt interessant, allerdings bin ich derzeit in waren und kann erst morgen Abend von meinen Eltern wieder los. sonst wär ich da gern mit Gefahren



Ach deshalb Waren, aber Müritz IST ja nicht so aufregend...
Zum Bike'n oder?


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. Oktober 2013)

sagen wir mal so  es gibt schöne Natur. aber es ist absolut anspruchslos. ist mehr ne konditionsfahrt. knapp 90km und vermutlich 50 hm


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2013)

Marco, was hältste davon, wenn wir die Tour am 20. nach Bad Freienwalde verlegen? 38.2 km mit 1217 hm laut meinem Garmin heute, und da geht noch einiges mehr


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2013)

der 20te ist wieder sontag und da fahren wir wieder los nach HH, der 19te wäre besser ...  

morgens hin und danach wieder zurück ?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2013)

19. würde bei mir auch gehen. Ja morgens hin, abends zurück. Isn ganzes Ende, gut 3 Stunden Autofahrt ab Rostock, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2013)

da ich diesjahr 30.000 HM zusammen bekommen will sag ich mal zu ...

bekommst aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid ob es dabei bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2013)

*Touraufruf: Sonntag soll schönes Wetter werden, also radeln wir, und zwar die Bastorf Runde wie bekannt. 
Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr gibts in Bastorf, evtl auf dem Rückweg
noch im Quellental wenns gewünscht wird. Gefahren wird alles was Spass macht, und das in entspanntem Tempo.
Niemand wird zurückgelassen. Gesamt ab Rostock etwa 90 km mit 1300 hm, ab Parkentin 18 km weniger. Licht
wird nicht nötig sein, wird werden je nach Tempo ca 18 Uhr zurück in Rostock sein. Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche
Mitradler ;-)*


----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2013)

Aha. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Licht wird nicht nötig sein, ...


Da wir aber kurzzeitig auch öffentliche Straßen benutzen werden, wird aus StVZO Gründen nur ein Dynamo-Licht nötig sein.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Oktober 2013)

Mal so in die Runde...
Gat irgendwer ne Sattelklemme(34.9) ohne Schnellspanner und ne Kralle mit Ahead-Kappe für nen schmalen Taler über?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe noch eine Procraft Carbon Klemme in unbenutzt auf Lager, Kralle mit Kappe ebenso.


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

bin dabei, jedoch vorheriges zurückkehren nötig wegwn Nachmittagsveranstaltung.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> *Touraufruf: Sonntag soll schönes Wetter werden, also radeln wir, und zwar die Bastorf Runde wie bekannt.
> Start 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr gibts in Bastorf, evtl auf dem Rückweg
> noch im Quellental wenns gewünscht wird. Gefahren wird alles was Spass macht, und das in entspanntem Tempo.
> Niemand wird zurückgelassen. Gesamt ab Rostock etwa 90 km mit 1300 hm, ab Parkentin 18 km weniger. Licht
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön. Endlich mal wieder Bastorf mit der alten Garde


----------



## Boshard (10. Oktober 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde...
> Gat irgendwer ne Sattelklemme(34.9) ohne Schnellspanner und ne Kralle mit Ahead-Kappe für nen schmalen Taler über?



Hab ich bei intresse PN


----------



## davelon83 (10. Oktober 2013)

ich bin Sonntag auch mit dabei. Mal sehen, was meine Kondition sagt. Evtl. muss ich dann ab Bastorf Straße zurück fahren


----------



## skinny63 (12. Oktober 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Endlich mal wieder Bastorf mit der alten Garde



Ob es schön wird, werden wir sehen...

Ich melde mich vorsichtshalber auch mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Oktober 2013)

Also ich war grad ne Stunde mit dem Crosser inne Heidberge, schön rumgemoddert, das war schön 

Morgen auf jeden Fall Regensachen einpacken!


----------



## davelon83 (12. Oktober 2013)

moien,
ich muss für morgen leider absagen. Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen  Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## waldtierMV (13. Oktober 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also ich war grad ne Stunde mit dem Crosser inne Heidberge, schön rumgemoddert, das war schön
> 
> Morgen auf jeden Fall Regensachen einpacken!



Moin, hast du den Crossduathlon bestritten?
War mit nem Freund auch da und haben die Staffel mitgemacht ;-)

Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2013)

waldtierMV schrieb:


> Moin, hast du den Crossduathlon bestritten?
> War mit nem Freund auch da und haben die Staffel mitgemacht ;-)
> 
> Gruß



Ney ich bin die Rad- und Laufstrecke nur so mal abgefahren. Hab wieder mal keinen Läufer für eine Staffel gefunden.


----------



## waldtierMV (14. Oktober 2013)

Schade! 

Hat sich gelohnt! Die Strecke fand ich richtig gut und anspruchsvoll! Noch schwerer wurde es durch den Regen, der den Untergrund ganz schön aufgeweicht hat.

Den zweiten Platz haben wir erreicht mit 1h:26min Radzeit für 4 Runden ;-)

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr bei Dir...

Grüße


----------



## MS1980 (16. Oktober 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> da ich diesjahr 30.000 HM zusammen bekommen will sag ich mal zu ...
> 
> bekommst aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid ob es dabei bleibt



also ich kann doch net, haben unseren 11. Jahrestag am Samstag ...  da wird doch besser gefeiert ...

Steve, Chris und Ich werden am Freitag ne runde drehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2013)

Das fällt Dir aber früh ein 

Wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2013)

ist mir aber noch eingefallen ...  

wir wollen denn ne Wohld runde drehen ...  kommst auch?

die anderen beiden kommen zwischen 12.30 - 13uhr nach Parkentin


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2013)

Das muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Mal schaun was so anliegt. Ich melde mich dann.


----------



## skinny63 (20. Oktober 2013)

heute leicht moddrige Tour in kleiner Runde bei fast zu warmen Herbstwetter:


----------



## zarea (20. Oktober 2013)

Schön wars, und gut das noch Wolken waren, sonst hätten wir das gar nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Oktober 2013)

heut war wohl eher kurze Hosen Wetter 

Schöne Runde hattet ihr da


----------



## Obotrit (21. Oktober 2013)

Schon ein Plan für Jahresabschlusstour?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, 29. Dezember, wie immer mit anschliessendem Spanferkeln


----------



## Obotrit (21. Oktober 2013)

Super, bin dabei. Muss aber erstmal wieder aufn Bock üben und morgen neue Laufräder installieren. 3 Speichen gebrochen. Ich treibs zu doll. Doberaner Treppen?


----------



## MS1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja, 29. Dezember, wie immer mit anschliessendem Spanferkeln



dat Spanferkel war lecker, die netten Kollegen auch und die Tour hat auch gepasst ...  dabei würd ich sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2390 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab gedacht, wir könnten ja am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde fahren.
All zu lang sollte es nicht werden, da mein Knie immer noch nicht ok ist, aber Seniteller Runde könnte man lang rollern.
Als Startzeit würd ich einfach mal halb 11 an der Trotzenburg angeben.

Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, einfach melden! Würd mich freuen!


----------



## MS1980 (26. Oktober 2013)

habe mein Bike net mit, leider ...



bald beginnt ja wieder der Winterpokal , gib's schon ne 2te Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann?

Steffen seine ist bereits bestens besetzt

Mathias, Marlene, Maik ....  wie schaut#s aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2013)

chris2390 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab gedacht, wir könnten ja am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde fahren.
> All zu lang sollte es nicht werden, da mein Knie immer noch nicht ok ist, aber Seniteller Runde könnte man lang rollern.
> Als Startzeit würd ich einfach mal halb 11 an der Trotzenburg angeben.
> 
> Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, einfach melden! Würd mich freuen!



Muss das spät sein? Ich plädiere für 9:15 Uhr Trotzenburg


----------



## Red25 (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ihr kennt mich zwar noch nicht, aber ich lese schon länger bei euch mit und würde ebenfalls mitkommen. Einigt euch einfach auf eine Zeit, ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## chris2390 (26. Oktober 2013)

Schön, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu 4rt. Ich kann nur nicht vor 10.30 Uhr. Wäre bei mir die frühste zeit


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2013)

Dann halt 10:30 Uhr an der Trotzenburg, und ich fahr mich vorher schon warm 

Red25, wir treffen uns Richtung Kreuzung auf dem Parkplatz.
Falls Du von ausserhalb kommst: im Damerower Weg 100 Meter weiter kann man gut parken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Oktober 2013)

hi,

Winterpokal ich hoffe MarNe macht was und ich darf dabei sein


----------



## MS1980 (26. Oktober 2013)

ich wart noch bis zum 1.11 denn mach ich mich selbstständig oder nen Team auf ...


----------



## drusus (27. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte sehr viel spaß mit euch....

ich möchte mich an dieser stelle nochmal selbst zitieren: "das tagesziel ist es, dass rad und fahrer unbeschadet nach hause kommen"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2013)

Noch mal zum Winterpokal. So wie es aussieht gibts wohl bei uns eine 1. und 2. Mannschaft von "MTB-Team MV & Friends". Ich würde dann die 3. Mannschaft aufmachen. Wer steigt also bei den Amateuren mit ein?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Jungs wie schauts aus, Donnerstag ne entspannte Feiertagstour?


----------



## davelon83 (29. Oktober 2013)

an was für ne Tour haste denn gedacht? Bock habe ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch nix konkretes geplant. Evtl Rostoch-Warnemünde-Ostseeküstenradweg-Bastorf?


----------



## davelon83 (29. Oktober 2013)

Joar das klingt gut. Ist dann halt nicht ganz so matschig. Da es ja in letzter Zeit doch viel geregnet hat wäre das ne gute Strecke.
Also ich sage mal zu!


----------



## drusus (29. Oktober 2013)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön. Ich werde 29er Hardtail fahren. Ein wenig Gelände wird dabei sein, aber nichts technisch anspruchsvolles, dafür mehr Strecke. Der Touraufruf kommt morgen.


----------



## drusus (29. Oktober 2013)

als startpunkt empfehle ich reutershagen markt...nicht nur, weil ich hier wohne, nein, von hier aus biste auch schnell in elmenhorst ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Nix, Startpunkt wie immer Trotzenburg, und Elmenhorst passieren wir erst auf dem Rückweg


----------



## MS1980 (29. Oktober 2013)

ik habe jetzt nen WP Team gegründet, wer Bock hat kann sich anmelden ...  

nach Maik sind noch 3plätze  frei ...   (meld dich Maik)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/349


----------



## davelon83 (30. Oktober 2013)

@drusus: die Trotzenburg ist halt praktisch für alle die, die von außerhalb kommen und am Markt Reutershagen ist die Parkplatzsituation ja leider nicht die Beste. Aber für uns beide (komme auch aus Reutershagen) ist das ja ein klacks zur Trotzenburg zu fahren 
 @TigersClaw: was meinst du, wie viel Km das insgesamt werden könnten? Evtl. schon Licht einpacken?


----------



## zarea (30. Oktober 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Winterpokal. So wie es aussieht gibts wohl bei uns eine 1. und 2. Mannschaft von "MTB-Team MV & Friends". Ich würde dann die 3. Mannschaft aufmachen. Wer steigt also bei den Amateuren mit ein?


Na ja, bis lang fehlt doch von der 2. Mannschaft noch jede Spur und die erste ist auch noch nicht voll. 
Oder haben die einen speziellen Namen? 

Und wieso Amateure? Bin ich denn jetzt in einer Profi-Mannschaft, dann bekomme ich da ja Geld für. *freu*


----------



## MS1980 (30. Oktober 2013)

die 2te Mannschaft steht, ik bin Chef ...  lach


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2013)

*Touraufruf:* am morgigen Halloween-Donnerstag wird geradelt. An steht eine entspannte Tour von Rostock nach Kühlungsborn/Bastorf, kein schweres Wohld-Gelände, maximal entspannte Waldautobahnen mit hohem Asphalt-Anteil. Die Tour soll über Rostock Parkentin Altenhagen und Kröpelin nach Kühlungsborn führen, der Rückweg geht dann über den Ostseeküstenradweg über Warnemünde zurück. Einkehr in Kühlungsborn oder Bastorf nach Wunsch der Allgemeinheit. 

Treffen 10:00 Uhr in Rostock an der Trotzenburg. 

Nehmt Licht mit, ab 17:00 Uhr wirds dunkel. Gesamtstrecke keine Ahnung, ca. 90-100 entspannte Kilometer. Ausdauertraining ist das Ziel. Ich würde die Tour als Einsteigerfreundlich bezeichnen 

Die Wetteraussichten sind gut, ca. 12 Grad, Sonne, trocken.

Ich werde Hardtail fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Tour heute mit Davelon und Drusus. Wir sind eine entspannte Version der Bastorf Runde gefahren, weniger Trails, mehr Training. Ich hatte ab Südstadtcenter 92km mit 600hm und knapp 5 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit. In Bastorf überraschenderweise ein bekanntes Gesicht gesehen und mit voll besoffen losgefahren, weil das Weizen nicht so bleifrei wie bestellt war  Das Wetter hat bestens mitgespielt. Schön wars. 

Sonntag nochmal Bastorf? Entspannt oder volle Trailpackung?


----------



## Kay_NWM (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja,die Welt ist klein...und Bastorf auch eine lange Anfahrt wert.Der Rückweg war ziemlich beschwerlich,der Wind kam immer schön aus Richtung West.Bis bald mal wieder.

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2013)

Seit ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf? Fahr ich eben alleine los, ihr Pussies


----------



## zarea (3. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ..., ihr Pussies


Das wurde mir neulich in der Fußgängerzone auch hinterher gerufen. Soviel zum Thema Mountenbiker-Image.


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2013)

du fährst in der falschen Gegend,  Nils ...  

ik war erst Freitag wieder spielen ....   hähä


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf? Fahr ich eben alleine los, ihr Pussies



Ich bin raus,

"Jenseits von Europa", 

WP mach ich trotzdem mit


----------



## Boshard (3. November 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du fährst in der falschen Gegend,  Nils ...
> 
> ik war erst Freitag wieder spielen ....   hähä


Schicke bilder 
Wo ist das den?


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2013)

die Bilder 1,2 u.4 wurden in der Fischbeker Heide gemacht, in meinen Hausrevier "Harburger Berge" in HH

Bild 3 ist am Wildpark "Schwarze Berge" entstanden, habe den Trail neu entdeckt

Hamburgs Alpen ... 

http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/urlaubsregionen/hamburg/harburgerberge101.html


----------



## Obotrit (3. November 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Na ja, bis lang fehlt doch von der 2. Mannschaft noch jede Spur ......



Die hab ich dann jetzt gegründet. Wir sind dann halt die Schwächeren, die Nachzügler, und ich als Chef muss die Sache ja ein wenig nach unten drücken


----------



## MS1980 (3. November 2013)

es scheint das keiner weiter Lust hat auf WP ....  mein Team ist auch noch unbesetzt ....


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2013)

Vielleicht hättet ihr erstmal ein Team vollmachen sollen 

Ich war auch grad spielen mit dem Hardtail: 89,65 km in 3:49 Stunden,
23.5 Schnitt gesamt, 488 hm, schnellster Abschnitt 2.24 km mit 35.8 Schnitt 

Der grösste Teil war Asphalt. Ein wenig Trails waren dabei, z.B. das Nebeldurchbruchstal
zwischen Serrahn und Kuchelmiss. Ich bin grob Güstrow Krakow einmal um den Krakower
Obersee Kuchelmiss Teterow Raden Güstrow gefahren, bei bestem Herbstwetter. Fotos
kommen nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2013)

Und hier ein paar (wenige) Fotos:








Na wer erkennt die Stelle?


----------



## zarea (3. November 2013)

Naja, die Fußgängerzone ist vielleicht wirklich falsch, aber sonst kann ich eigentlich nicht klagen. Wenngleich alpines Gebiet ist woanders. 

Ich war auch unterwags, von ca. 13:00Uhr bis ca.17:00Uhr; Km k.A.; hm k.A.; Durchschnitt auch k.A. Aber mir brennen die Oberschenkel, heidernei.

Bestes Herbstwetter, die Sonne schien (bis sie unter ging); die Wanderer waren gut gelaunt, ich auch. 
Die Wege waren modderig bis zur Achse, nur wenn der nasse Lehm kam, wollte der immer, dass ich nach unten fahre. komisch. 

So! Und am 9. geht dann auch für mich der WP los. *sehnsüchtigdraufwarte*

cu.


----------



## davelon83 (5. November 2013)

ich bin heute ne Runde durch den Wohld gefahren. Wie erwartet war es  eine einzige Schlammschlacht. Auch der Strum von letzer Woche hat dort  seine Spuren hinterlassen.

Hier die beiden Bilder, die ich noch fix gemacht habe. 

Das ist der Trail, wo unten die Moddergrube ist:




Und hier der Wurzeltrail mit der scharfen Rechtskehre am Ende:


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2013)

Oha, da fahr wir kommenden Sonntag wohl eher was entspanntes. So wie letzten Sonntag


----------



## davelon83 (5. November 2013)

ist wahrscheinlich entspannter


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2013)

bei mir in HH sind auch paar schöne Trails nicht mehr so flowig , mal schauen wann diese wieder instandgesetzt werden ...

heute schön entspannt am Hafen entlang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (9. November 2013)

wer hat bitte den wind bestellt???
hmm, dann bleibt morgen nur der wald*g*


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2013)

Morgen nochma die Bastorf Runde wie vor 2 Wochen?


----------



## drusus (9. November 2013)

grundsätzlich ja...aller dings nur, wenn der wind nachlässt...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2013)

Wird er, allerdings ist für morgen viel Regen angesagt. Ich entscheide morgen früh.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2013)

Der Vormittag sagt Regen. Ab ca 14:00 Uhr siehts gut. Fährt jemand dann? Ich würde auch nach Rostock kommen, mit Licht im Gepäck


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. November 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Die hab ich dann jetzt gegründet. Wir sind dann halt die Schwächeren, die Nachzügler, und ich als Chef muss die Sache ja ein wenig nach unten drücken


Moin Obo,

freu mich für Dich und Dein team, daß es nun mit klarem Ziel wipo oberes Drittel wieder los geht. Stärker schwächer alles Begriffe aus der Mottenkiste. Hauptsache es geht was sportlich.


----------



## halbrechts2 (10. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Vormittag sagt Regen. Ab ca 14:00 Uhr siehts gut. Fährt jemand dann? Ich würde auch nach Rostock kommen, mit Licht im Gepäck



Ich geh schwimmen in die Graal M. Aqua Halle danach Sauna, gestern Rolle(siehe WP) dat wird nicht schöner mit diesem Rollen fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2013)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ...dat wird nicht schöner mit diesem Rollen fahren.



Deshalb hab ich den Versuch sehr schnell abgebrochen. Lieber raus ins Unwetter. Nur die Harten kommen innen Garten


----------



## drusus (10. November 2013)

angriffswetter!
ich war im wohld....


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2013)

Ich bin bloss einmal Güstrow Rostock und zurück auf Asphalt gefahren, offroad nur den Mistorfer Landweg. 75km in 14 WP-Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. November 2013)

so macht punkte sammeln Spaß ...


----------



## skinny63 (11. November 2013)

So auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MS1980 (12. November 2013)

Hallo Andreas, ich habe gestern gelesen wo de bist, stark ...  , ...  ist das nen Marathon den de da fährst, so wie cape epic ?  

oder normal Bikeurlaub mit Freuden


----------



## skinny63 (14. November 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, ich habe gestern gelesen wo de bist, stark ...  , ...  ist das nen Marathon den de da fährst, so wie cape epic ?
> 
> oder normal Bikeurlaub mit Freuden



....Ist nur Urlaub


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2013)

Jemand Lust auf Bastorf Trails komplett am Sonntag? Es soll trocken bleiben und bis 10 Grad, das sollte wir ausnutzen


----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2013)

Lust schon, aber Trails soll ich erstmal noch meiden ...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2013)

Marco, ich wäre auch bei einer entspannten Runde dabei, dann etwas zügiger


----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2013)

ik soll mich ja weiterhin schonen, biken kann ich zwar aber echt nur locker ...  will da echt nix riskieren ...  

next Monat soll das Ferkel nach der Tour ja schmecken ...  

außerdem ist der Passat kaputt, mal schauen ob ich damit noch nach Hause kann, oder ob wir mit dem Ibiza fahren ...   denn ohne Bike, passt ja nicht rein in der kleinen gurke

mit Gabelwartung wird das morgen denn auch nichts, müssen wir leider verschieben ...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2013)

Die Gabel passt doch auch in den Ibiza 

Ich fahre im Moment gerne etwas zügiger.
Am 24.11. ist im Kellerswald ein Rennen, 
und ich überlege, mir dort die Kante zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2013)

mit dem Ibiza fahr ich nicht, komm damit nicht klar ... mal schauen wann der Passat fertig ist ... 

ich fahre lieber langsam, und gebe mir morgen die Kante ...  da ist ne Geburtstagparty ....


----------



## coastdriver (15. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Am 24.11. ist im Kellerswald ein Rennen)



Woher hast du denn die Info? 
Am 1.12. ist Stevens Cyclo-Cross-Cup im Kellerswald. Das meinst du sicherlich nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2013)

coast, Du hast natürlich recht. Der Cross-Cup ist am 1.12. Laut Facebook dürfen auch Hobbyfahrer teilnehmen.


----------



## Xaser87 (15. November 2013)

Ich hät Interesse wer kommt mit


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2013)

Du hast doch nichtmal ein funzendes Bike )


----------



## MS1980 (16. November 2013)

Matthias meint bestimmt die Bastorf -runde,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (16. November 2013)

nein ich mein schon den Kellerswald  bis dahin sollte es passen


----------



## drusus (16. November 2013)

ich bin morgen raus...kinderwochenende...kann erst gegen 14.00....werd dann ne runde wohld abspulen


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2013)

Ich werde morgen spontan ne Runde ab Güstrow starten. Also kein Aufruf von mir.


----------



## drusus (16. November 2013)

nächstes we bin ich wieder einsatzbereit!


----------



## halbrechts2 (16. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen spontan ne Runde ab Güstrow starten. Also kein Aufruf von mir.



Für mich reichts morgen wahrsch. auch nur für die Rolle,  am WE ist Projekt "Zimmerrenovierung" angesagt.

Mal sehen wann wir morgen finishen, werd dann adhoc entscheiden und noch ein bischen im Whold rumradeln.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2013)

Bei mir hats nur für eine kleine Hardtail-Runde gereicht: 113 km, 613 hm, 6:15h reine Fahrzeit, maximal 1/4 davon Asphalt.


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> kleine Hardtail-Runde : 113 km, 6:15h reine Fahrzeit



ja nee ... is klar  

next WE denn die große mit 12h ...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2013)

Da wäre noch einiges gegangen 

Bin die Krakower See Runde und die Plauer See Runde gefahren. Die Malchow Schleife habe ich mangels Zeit ausgelassen. Gegen Ende wurde es auch noch krass neblig, hab kaum noch was gesehen.


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2013)

mein Nightride war auch bei übelst Nebel, konnte die Piko kaum nutzen, nur im Wald,sonst war die aus oder gedimmt ...  aber das Teil ist ja sowas von lecker und schweine Hell ...


----------



## Xaser87 (18. November 2013)

willkommen im Lupine Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2013)

Welches modell hast du?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2013)

Tante Wilma


----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2013)

Wie schauts aus, Sonntag entspannte 115 km Rostock-Rerik mit ein wenig Gelände?


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2013)

Wir kommen erst in 2wochen wieder. Werde vielleicht sontag selber ne HaBe tour  starten

Heute war auch gut


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Sagtmal, in meiner Karte ist zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn direkt an der Küste ein Weg eingezeichnet. Kann jemand von euch die Existens und die Fahrbarkeit dieses Weges bestätigen? Ich kenne dort nur den Fernradweg.


----------



## coastdriver (21. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sagtmal, in meiner Karte ist zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn direkt an der Küste ein Weg eingezeichnet. Kann jemand von euch die Existens und die Fahrbarkeit dieses Weges bestätigen? Ich kenne dort nur den Fernradweg.



Ich bin mal vor langer Zeit bis hier gefahren:
https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=W...t=h&gl=de&dirflg=w&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=16&z=16

Danach musste ich umkehren, weil es zu sandig wurde. Auf Schieben hatte ich keine Lust


----------



## bp093 (21. November 2013)

coastdriver schrieb:


> Ich bin mal vor langer Zeit bis hier gefahren:
> https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=W...t=h&gl=de&dirflg=w&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=16&z=16
> 
> Danach musste ich umkehren, weil es zu sandig wurde. Auf Schieben hatte ich keine Lust




Das kan ich nur bestätigen. Du musst zwischen Kühlungsborn und Kägsdorf auf der Straße fahren...der Weg ist nur in den Dünen existent und zum fahren zu sandig. Hinterm Riedensee müsstest du dann bis zum Parkplatz Kägsdorf am Strand entlang schieben.

VG Björn


----------



## drusus (22. November 2013)

ab kägsdorf gehts...wird dann ziemlich wurzelig, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2013)

Wir probieren es einfach.

*Also, Touraufruf: Sonntag, 9:00 Uhr Start an der Trotzenburg oder 9:30 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin. Auf enspannter Route über Parkentin, Doberan, Kühlungsborn nach Rerik ca. 50km, in Rerik Einkehr. Rückweg über Kübo Ostseeküstenradweg Warnemünde ca. 65km. Lockeres Tempo, aber zwischendurch nur wenige kurze Pausen. Der Wetterbericht sagt trocken, 5 Grad und recht windig voraus, also recht brauchbares Wetter. Für Winterpokal-Teilnehmer ist die Tour Pflicht. Ich werde Hardtail fahren, und hoffe auf zahlreiche Mitradler *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (25. November 2013)

na, gestern was gelaufen?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2013)

Klar, volle Runde: 121 km, 900 hm, 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2013)

bist alleine gefahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2013)

Nein, mit Stefan. Alle anderen haben ja gekniffen 

Bin ab Schutower Kreuz nochmal ne Schleife über Lamprechtshagen / Kritzmow und am Ende noch durch den Barnsdorfer Wald gefahren, um die 120 km bzw 6 Stunden voll zu kriegen. Gefühlt wären noch ein paar km mehr gegangen, aber heute waren die Beine gut schwer 

Am kommenden Sonntag gibts mal wieder eine massentaugliche Tour, Seniteller-Runde bis Kellerswald ... mein Fully will auch mal wieder bewegt werden


----------



## Obotrit (26. November 2013)

wäre gern mitgekommen, aber im augenblick sind mir solche strecken noch zu lang - hab ewig nix vernünftiges gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2013)

Dann sollte die Senitellerrunde am kommenden Sonntag doch perfekt für Dich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2013)

Touraufruf: 

kommenden Sonntag gibts mal wieder eine massentaugliche entspannte Tour, und zwar die Seniteller-Runde bis Kellerswald, das heisst ab Rostock etwa 50km, ab Parkentin etwa 35km. Dabei nehmen wir alles an Trails mit, was auf dem Weg liegt. Gefahren wird so, das jeder mitkommt. Pausen werden wegen der kühleren Temperaturen kurz gehalten, gewartet wird auf Nachzügler natürlich. Einkehr wird ca. 13 Uhr im Quellental sein. 

Treffpunkte wie immer: 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg bzw. 10:30 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin.

Diese Tour ist für jeden zu schaffen. Diesmal steht der Fahrspass im Vordergrund, Training ist zweitrangig. Also unterbrecht euren Winterschlaf, und kommt mit.
Wir fahren Winterpokal, es zählt die höchste Zeit, nicht die niedrigste 
Für WP-ler is die Tour natürlich Pflicht, absagen gilt nicht


----------



## zarea (26. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Treffpunkte wie immer: ...


War das nicht immer 0900 an der Trotzenburg?

Dann wird es auch nicht so spät.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Jepp, diesmal aber 10:00 Uhr, weil die Runde eh recht kurz ist


----------



## davelon83 (27. November 2013)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Obotrit (27. November 2013)

ok - bin dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ok - bin dabei



Top


----------



## davelon83 (27. November 2013)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Licht Pflicht ist?!?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Pflicht nicht, aber nimms sicherheitshalber mit. Ich denke aber, das wir vor 16 Uhr zurück sind.


----------



## drusus (27. November 2013)

bi raus....kinder-we


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Wenn jetzt keiner mehr absagt, werden wir über 10 Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. November 2013)

oha, das wird ja mal ne ordentliche Tour

bei meiner Tour letzt sontag habe ich ne gruppe mit 20leuten vor mir gehabt, dit war dolle ...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Marco, biste auch dabei?


----------



## MS1980 (27. November 2013)

nee, leider nicht ...  bleiben das WE wieder in HH, komme next WE nach hause ...  

wollen wir denn meine Gabel machen?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2013)

Melde Dich mal kurzfristig wegen der Gabel. Ich kann noch nicht so weit vorausdenken


----------



## yellow_snow (28. November 2013)

Würd mich beim Gabelservice mit einklinken, Sonntag eventuell auch.


----------



## Atenza (30. November 2013)

Wollte mal fragen, ob ich am Sonntag mitradeln darf und wo man bei Trotzenburg in der nähe das Auto günstig abstellen kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. November 2013)

Atenza schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob ich am Sonntag mitradeln darf und wo man bei Trotzenburg in der nähe das Auto günstig abstellen kann.



Natürlich darfst Du. Wir parken im Damerower Weg, dort ist immer Platz.


----------



## Atenza (30. November 2013)

Das ist schön, freue mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. November 2013)

https://www.google.de/maps/preview#...1i1920!2i909!4f13.1!4m2!3d54.07528!4d12.08862

Dort, über der Markierung kann man gut parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davelon83 (1. Dezember 2013)

war ne schöne Tour heute  Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht mit euch. Und noch mal ein dickes Lob an Paul (unser Jüngster). Ich hätte das in dem Alter wohl nicht geschafft 

Zu Hause hatte ich eine Fahrtzeit von 3:43h und 55km auf der Uhr.


----------



## drusus (1. Dezember 2013)

manmanman, da gehste mit dem kind spazieren und wirst fast von verrückten überfahren...
beste grüße....


----------



## Obotrit (2. Dezember 2013)

toll wars und am Ende richtig lustig: "naaa, Fahrrad kaputt?"


----------



## drusus (2. Dezember 2013)

meins hats heute im wohld auch erwischt...schaltwerk krumm...
extra den jens überredet mitzukommen, dann über ne rohloff gefachsimpelt - 3 min später den beweis über die sinnhaftigkeit einer ebensolchen greifbahr angeführt....shit


----------



## zarea (2. Dezember 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ... "naaa, Fahrrad kaputt?"




Als ich zu Hause, war *ich* kaputt. In Rostock war noch alles gut, im Auto sind mir die Glieder derart schwer geworden....


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2013)

Wadd, von der kleinen Tour? Das kann ich kaum glauben 

Ich hatte zwischen Parkentin und Rostock auf dem Rückweg über 30 kmh Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich konnts auch nicht glauben.
Könnte hier jetzt eine Reihe von Ausreden anführen ... ich lass es.


----------



## Obotrit (3. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwischen Parkentin und Rostock auf dem Rückweg über 30 kmh Schnitt



logisch bei 40 km/h Wind


----------



## skinny63 (3. Dezember 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> logisch bei 40 km/h Wind



GefÃ¤llt mir ð


----------



## Obotrit (3. Dezember 2013)

Wir warten auf deine Videoeindrücke der 50° Abfahrt.


----------



## Atenza (3. Dezember 2013)

Jo, war auf jedenfall ne schöne halbe Tour
Nächstes mal mache ich frühs das Handy aus, damit ich die ganze Tour erleben kann.


----------



## davelon83 (7. Dezember 2013)

@_skinny63_ @_Lory_:

könnt ihr die Videos noch einstellen. Bin echt gespannt, wie das aussieht!!


----------



## drusus (7. Dezember 2013)

dank steffen wieder einsatzbereit!
danke dafür...das nächste bier geht auf mich, altes kellerkind ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2013)

Gerne


----------



## drusus (9. Dezember 2013)

moin,
ich wollte an dieser stelle mal an die glühweintour erinnern, die vor weihnachten ja noch zu absolvieren ist ;-)
soll heißen, es wird ne entspannte tour mit heißem glühwein in der thermosflasche....
interessenten???
grüße


----------



## zarea (9. Dezember 2013)

Oh ha, schwieriges Thema.
da ist ja die Geschichte mit: "Don't drink and drive".
Vorbildwirkung, und so weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin spätestens nach dem zweiten Glühwein fahruntauglich


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2013)

Glühwein biken ist auch net so meins, Alk + radeln ist sowie so net gut, schließe mich Nils da an ...

Steffen:steht das Spannferkel eigentlich noch?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2013)

Sicher steht Spanferkeln noch. Ich habe für den 29. Dezember vorbestellt.

Also: am 29. Dezember fahren wir unsere Abschlusstour. Treffen 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg oder 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Gegen 12:30 Uhr gibts Spanferkel satt.
Achtung: verbindliche Anmeldung erforderlich, per PN bei mir, und das vor Weihnachten. Wenn sich nich meldet, darf zuhause bleiben


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2013)

da freu ik mich schon dit ganze Jahr drauf ...  also dabei


----------



## skinny63 (10. Dezember 2013)

davelon83 schrieb:


> @_skinny63_ @_Lory_:
> 
> könnt ihr die Videos noch einstellen. Bin echt gespannt, wie das aussieht!!



ich schon


----------



## Kay_NWM (10. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Abschlußtour bin ich auch dabei,freu mich schon auf das leckere Spanferkel.

Gruß Kay


----------



## skinny63 (10. Dezember 2013)

eins habe ich noch:


----------



## davelon83 (10. Dezember 2013)

super danke


----------



## coastdriver (11. Dezember 2013)

Wo wurden denn die beiden Videos gedreht, im Wohld und Kellerswald?
Kann die Stellen nämlich gerade nicht zuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2013)

Fahr einfach mit uns, dann lernste die Stellen kennen


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schieb einfach mit uns, dann lernste die Stellen kennen


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2013)

Alex, sind wir heute wieder ein kleiner Scherzkeks, heute etwa einen Clown gefrühstückt?


----------



## coastdriver (12. Dezember 2013)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht 
Vielleicht finde ich ja zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal Zeit ne gemütliche Runde mitzufahren.


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Alex, sind wir heute wieder ein kleiner Scherzkeks, heute etwa einen Clown gefrühstückt?


 
Video 1 war quasi eine _*Steil*_vorlage!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2013)

Nicht nur quasi, die Stelle ist sehr steil, verwurzelt und an dem Tag auch noch moddrig, und wenn man nicht genau die richtige Linie trifft, kommt man da nicht hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (13. Dezember 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


>



Schieb mit uns... Herrlich!


----------



## MS1980 (13. Dezember 2013)

frisch zurück aus Wald, Pilze .... ääähhhh Punkte sammeln   











kurz nach 7uhr gings los 








da runter hat gebockt 

















fix noch gebetet, das das Wetter so bleibt 









schön war's ...   

Sontag noch mal los und denn war's das diesjahr in mein Hausrevier ... 

denn spiel ik wieder mit euch  ...


----------



## zarea (13. Dezember 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Video 1 war quasi eine _*Steil*_vorlage!


Naja, Radwandern halt.


----------



## Obotrit (16. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nicht nur quasi, die Stelle ist sehr steil, verwurzelt und an dem Tag auch noch moddrig, und wenn man nicht genau die richtige Linie trifft, kommt man da nicht hoch.


und dann hast du noch alle aufgehalten


----------



## zarea (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2013)

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag entspannte Seniteller-Runde. Start 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Das Wetter wird gut, 9 Grad, Sonne. Den Rest kennt ihr. Also seht zu das ihr den Winterschlaf verschiebt, und hebt euren Hintern auf den Sattel. Wir fahren Winterpokal, die Zeit ist das Ziel 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

verdammt wir kommen erst Montag heim ... 


achja, mein Jahresziel von 30.000hm habe ich erfolgreich geschafft ...


----------



## zarea (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab Samstag Weihnachtsfeier, somit falle ich aus.
Viel Spaß Euch. 

Edith:
@MS1980: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> verdammt wir kommen erst Montag heim ...
> 
> 
> achja, mein Jahresziel von 30.000hm habe ich erfolgreich geschafft ...



5500 km 45.000 hm 278 Stunden 255.000 Kalorien verbraucht


----------



## yellow_snow (21. Dezember 2013)

bin dabei ab fischereihof

mfG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 5500 km 45.000 hm 278 Stunden 255.000 Kalorien verbraucht



komme auf knappe 3000km und diverse Kalorien ...   std beim ersten Batteriewechsel nicht festgehalten, nur km und hm

jetzt habe ich 985km, 67,26std, 10.264km stehen. davor 1.908km und 18.645hm, beim VDO stehen 38km und 823hm, und mit Steve die Wohldtour waren es 35km und 600hm ohne Tacho da vergessen ...

die Oberschenkel schmerzen ganz schön ...  aber es war bis jetzt ein tolles Jahr ...  wenn jetzt noch die Ferkel - Tour kommt wird's perfekt


----------



## Atenza (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei ab Trotzenburg

Diesmal die ganze Tour


----------



## Red25 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich entscheide mich morgen früh spontan, wenn dann ab der Trotzenburg.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde wegen leichter Invalidität von Parkentin aus starten. Kommt bitte einfach dort hin. Die Zeiten bleiben wie angekündigt.


----------



## zarea (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich war heute auch schön unterwegs, nach der Weihnachtsfeier im Hotel gefrühstückt, und denn nach Wismar geradelt. Gestern bin ich unten um den Schweriner Außensee nach Retgendorf gefahren, heute bin ich oben rumm, mit so´m kleinen Abstecher an den Ostseehafen.
Hier ein paar Bilders:




und da ganz hinten, sieht es so aus:





Tja, sind auch ein paar Punkte bei rumm gekommen. 

Ach ja: Ich musste mir mit nem Rentner ein Rennen liefern. Der war mit seinem "*Mo*tor*Fa*hrrad" (oder neudetsch: Pedalic {oder so}) aber fix unterwegs. Berg hoch mochte er nicht so, aber Berg ab (oder Downhill?) isser wieder vorbei. Hälst es nicht aus, wenn  man mal `ne Gangschaltung braucht, ich konnte doch nicht schneller....


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Wendorfer Seebrücke war ich auch schon ... vor über 15 Jahren etwa. Mein Bike sah damals ähnlich aus, allerdings mit Schaltung 

Wir waren heute zu fünft im Wohld. War auch schön ... moddrig


----------



## drusus (22. Dezember 2013)

im wohld war ich auch, allerdings erst gegen 1130....schei* schlamm......


----------



## zarea (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja, so ein 17 Jahre alter "Hobel" darf schon mal ein bisschen wie "von früher" aussehen.


----------



## MS1980 (22. Dezember 2013)

ik schwör ja uff neue technik ....   der Rücken uch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (23. Dezember 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


>


----------



## halbrechts2 (24. Dezember 2013)

Moin, allen Radfahrern besinnliche Weihnachten mit gelegentlichen Zweiradausflügen, wenn es die Planung zuläßt.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2013)

von mir auch ...  wir sehen uns denn am 29ten ...  

mögen die Essen schmecken und die Geschenke reichlich sein ...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch schöne Weihnachten und so. Auf zahlereiche gemeinsame Touren im kommenden Jahr


----------



## Cad2 (24. Dezember 2013)

frohes fest


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2013)

Morgen (Freitag) 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Doberaner Platz die letzte Critical Mass für dieses Jahr in Rostock. Ich werde mit viel Licht da sein. Ihr auch?


----------



## Xaser87 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wo warst du Steffen? Wollte doch dein Licht sehen und dein Horn nochmal hören


----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2013)

wie schaut's mit morgen nun aus? 10uhr Fischerhafen?  ik werde da sein, wahrscheinlich schon früher und mich warm fahren ....


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg / 10:00 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin.

Die Rostocker kommen bitte selbständig von Rostock nach Parkentin. Ich starte von Parkentin aus.

Marco, wann bist Du da? Ich würde auch bissl früher kommen.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2013)

9 - 9:15? punkte sammeln ... 

soll ja morgen trocken bleiben ...  ne Lampe nehm ich uch mit, falls nach den Essen nochmal ne Tour gedreht wird ...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2013)

Nagut ich bin dann auch 9:00 Uhr da


----------



## Obotrit (28. Dezember 2013)

watt 9 uhr schon? ich bring noch meine kamera mit - lasst uns ein filmchen drehen


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2013)

Obo, 10:00 Uhr ist die Standard Startzeit.
Um 9:00 Uhr für die, die vorher schon eine Speedrunde drehen wollen


----------



## Obotrit (28. Dezember 2013)

na dann dreht mal - 9.45 uhr sehen wir uns


----------



## Obotrit (28. Dezember 2013)

wieviel werden wir eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2013)

wer ist denn nun alles dabei?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung, viele


----------



## halbrechts2 (28. Dezember 2013)

10.00 Uhr Parkentin!


----------



## Kay_NWM (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin um 9.00 in Parkentin,bis dann.

Gruß Kay


----------



## zarea (28. Dezember 2013)

um 0900 in Parkentin.


----------



## skinny63 (29. Dezember 2013)

85 min noch mit 2 am Start 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Obotrit (29. Dezember 2013)

War ne schöne Tour und ein toller Tag. Danke an den Vorbereiter der sich Jahr für Jahr um alle Touren kümmert. Bin schon am Filmchen schneiden. Gruß und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2013)

kann mich Obo nur anschließen, danke Steffen 

freu mich schon auf die Video's von Obo und Skinny


----------



## zarea (29. Dezember 2013)

Dito: vielen Dank an unseren regelmäßigen Tour-Organisator. 

Und auch Dank, an die Filmer und Fotografen. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (29. Dezember 2013)

schliess mich an! Supertour, super Essen! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Obotrit (30. Dezember 2013)

[url]http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33200[/URL]
Iss online

geänderter Link


----------



## zarea (30. Dezember 2013)

Geht der Link nur bei mir nicht?
Ich bin mal so frech:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33200


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2013)

mein slow-motion Sprung sieht cool aus ... danke 

der Rest ist aber auch gut ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Dezember 2013)

Obotrit schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour und ein toller Tag. Danke an den Vorbereiter der sich Jahr für Jahr um alle Touren kümmert. Bin schon am Filmchen schneiden. Gruß und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.



Dankeschön. Es macht Spass, wenn es euch Schmerzen ... ähm, Spass bereitet


----------



## drusus (30. Dezember 2013)

warum läuft das vid bei mir nicht???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (30. Dezember 2013)

drusus schrieb:


> warum läuft das vid bei mir nicht???????????


es sollte laufen - kann ich dir so nich sagen


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir läufts prima.


----------



## hebolaco (31. Dezember 2013)

@ hallo, scheint ja ne nette Runde zu sein ! Dieses Jahr ist ne Woche Ostsee angesagt, gibt es den bei Euch MTB- Veranstaltung ?

LG Heiko


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2013)

Nein gibbs nicht. Aber Du darfst Dich gerne unserer Sonntäglichen Runde anschliessen.

...

Guten Rutsch und immer eine Hand breit Trail unter den Stollen


----------



## hebolaco (31. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich vor !  Danke für die Antwort.

Euch auch nen Guten Rutsch

LG Heiko


----------



## skinny63 (31. Dezember 2013)

so dann mal, der letzte Sonnenuntergang:




vielen Dank für Mitfahren, Neues zeigen, Mediales und andere Hilfen
rutscht gut in das Neue
und dann aber,
*für 2014 vor allem keine Unfälle, 
nehmt das Biken nicht so ernst, 
habt dafür um so mehr Spass...*


----------



## halbrechts2 (1. Januar 2014)

ich schliesse mich Skinny an!

Insbesondere geht der Dank an alle "Aufrufenden" Organisatoren+ "Filmemacher und Fotografen"(u.a.Obos super Film der Abschlusstour, der nach kurzen Wacklern dann auch bei mir lief)

Bleibt gesund und *viel Spaß* beim biken in 2014


----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2014)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein gesundes und matschreiches Jahr 2014.
Und allen viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Obotrit (2. Januar 2014)

halbrechts2 schrieb:


> ...Obos super Film der Abschlusstour...


Danke, fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2014)

Falls jemand recht spontan mitradeln möchte:

Morgen 10:00 Uhr Treffen am Bahnhof in Krakow Am See, von dort entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn um beide Krakower Seen, mit Nebeldurchbruchstal gegen Ende. Tourlänge ca. 45km. Entspanntes Tempo, wenig Pausen, keine Einkehr geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (5. Januar 2014)

Ich war gerade unterwegs, keiner hat mich gestört, keine Gassigänger, keine Jogger, keine Griller, war das schön. 
Hab meine neue Lampe mal getestet, wollt ihr mal sehen? 3h hat sie geleuchtet und noch 30% im Akku. 
links Busch&Müller Ixon und rechts die Lupine Piko:






Eindeutig ne?
Wobei ich meine. dass das menschliche Auge besser sieht, als diese Kamera.  So schlecht ist die Ixon auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Januar 2014)

die Piko ist schon recht genial, schön klein aber hammer Power ... hast die Piko auch auf'm Helm?

die 3std bei voller Power?


----------



## zarea (5. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ja, hab die Piko auf dem Helm. Ich hätte auch keine Lenkerhalterung.
Und ja, bei voller Power, ist auch die Piko7, also mit größerem Akku. Den hab ich mit im Rucksack gehabt, dank 1m Verlängerung.
Um den Neumühler See brauche ich ca. 1h, da würde mir das kleinere Akku am Ende der zweiten Runde einbrechen. Zumindest besteht die Gefahr, und auf der Zuwegung kann ich die Lampe auch gut gebrauchen. :-D Ich bin 2030 los und 0000 zurück gewesen, es war keiner mehr unterwegs und auf der Rückfahrt durch die City hätte ich sie auch nicht aus machen müssen, Bordsteine waren schon hochgeklappt.
Also schon gut so. 

Wenn ich mir überlege, mit was ich mich früher gequält habe...
Seiner Zeit bin ich da mit `nem Dynamolicht rum gefahren, durftest nicht anhalten. Und gegen das Licht ist die Ixon ja schon Hammer. 
Heute kannste aufblenden, wenn der Autofahrer nicht reagiert. Ich halt´s im Kopf nicht aus. 
Ich bin froh, nicht mehr im Mittelalter zu leben.


----------



## halbrechts2 (5. Januar 2014)

zarea schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja, hab die Piko auf dem Helm. Ich hätte auch keine Lenkerhalterung.
> Und ja, bei voller Power, ist auch die Piko7, also mit größerem Akku. Den hab ich mit im Rucksack gehabt, dank 1m Verlängerung.
> Um den Neumühler See brauche ich ca. 1h, da würde mir das kleinere Akku am Ende der zweiten Runde einbrechen. Zumindest besteht die Gefahr, und auf der Zuwegung kann ich die Lampe auch gut gebrauchen. :-D Ich bin 2030 los und 0000 zurück gewesen, es war keiner mehr unterwegs und auf der Rückfahrt durch die City hätte ich sie auch nicht aus machen müssen, Bordsteine waren schon hochgeklappt.
> ...


Moin,

hut ab 2030-0000, Dank+Anerkennung für den Einsatz im WP Team!

Spannend: gleiche Beleuchtung bei mir, Piko auch erst seit Ende letzten Jahres(jedch kleine Akku Variation). Der Einschätzung der Performance kann ich mich voll und ganz anschliessen!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Januar 2014)

die Piko ist super, ohne beanstandung, gut ist auch das sie abdimmt, so kann man ungefähr einschätzen wie lange sie noch hält ...  

die volle Leuchtkraft benötigt man aber eigentlich net, die nächste ist auch noch hell und nicht ganz so spottig ....  mit der fahr ich meist, auch im Gelände ...  

Akku habe ich immer auf'm Helm, so hier






geht auch ganz gut, nur wenn's ruppig wird oder beim Treppen fahren, denn wackelts nen bissl dolle, wahrscheinlich wegen den Akku, 

wie der im Rucksack ist will ich auch mal testen, Kabel liegt ja bei ...  

Nightrides bocken voll, keiner geht dir auf'm Sack und absolute Ruhe ...   nur wenn's knackt im Gebüsch ... puls 180 ...


----------



## zarea (5. Januar 2014)

Das war gestern Abend pottig warm, soviel zum Thema "Winter"Pokal.  In der Stadt kommen schon die Frühjahrsblüher, verrückte Welt.
Akku auf´m Helm fand ich ein bisschen schwer, da ist dann das kleine Akku wieder besser. Mit halber Leistung hab ich gar nicht probiert, muss ich auch mal, war ja auch die erste Fahrt. 



MS1980 schrieb:


> ...   nur wenn's knackt im Gebüsch ... puls 180 ...


Mir kam son Tier entgegen, Waschbär oder Marder was weiß ich, Fuchs wars nicht, der hat längere Beine, aber mit zwei glühenden Bernsteinaugen. Hatte so ein bisschen was von Sciencefiction, "Weltraummarder greifen an" oder so.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2014)

Gerade das Geknacke macht doch den Kick beim Nightriden aus. Noch extremer wirds, wie bei meinem letzten Marathon im November, wenn auch noch dichter Nebel mit nichtmal 50m Sichtweite dazu kommt, und das 2 Stunden vom Ziel entfernt


----------



## MS1980 (5. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gerade das Geknacke macht doch den Kick beim Nightriden aus.



das gekacke der Äste unter den Stollen is ok, aber wenn plötzlich was dickes schwarzes an dir vorbei rauscht denn is schon übel, wenn so ne Wildsau ins Bike kracht denn war's dat mit Nightride ...  

anfang Dezember als ich in Kölzow abends(21:00) los war, da is mir das passiert, Nebel war auch noch und da hat die Piko nicht so viel gebracht weil die zu weit oben war ... und ik bin die Strecke anders herum gefahren als sonst und kannte so den weg auch net richtig ...  

da ging mir aber die Pumpe ...


----------



## zarea (5. Januar 2014)

Alter, das hast Du echt gehabt? 

Mich wollte ja mal am hellichten Tag ein Reh umnieten, aber das ging noch mal gut. Aber bei sonem Schwarzrock steckt schon bisschen Futt hinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. Januar 2014)

ja ...  deswegen is abends allein fahren auch immer nen kleines Risiko ...


----------



## Epinephrin (6. Januar 2014)

Huhu!


----------



## MS1980 (11. Januar 2014)

hey Leute ik brauch mal eure Hilfe ...

meine Softshell-Jacke lässt jetzt Regen durch und das heißt also neu impregnieren, mit was mach ich das am besten?
könnt ihr mir was empfehlen, da gibts ja verschiedenes dafür ...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich schlage Krakow vor, Start 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Krakow am See. Parkplätze sind dort genug vorhanden. Etwa 45 km sehr entspanntes Gebiet, Asphalt, Waldautobahnen.


----------



## halbrechts2 (11. Januar 2014)

Kann morgen früh leider nicht! Viel Spass


----------



## Red25 (11. Januar 2014)

@TigersClaw: Könnte ich dich morgen für eine Trailrunde begeistern? Ich bin schon länger nicht mehr im Wohld unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2014)

Wohld ist im Moment nix für mich. Mein rechtes Knie zickt rum, ich vermeide deshalb Belastungsspitzen. Im Moment ist eh GA angesagt.


----------



## Red25 (11. Januar 2014)

Schade. Na dann gute Besserung und viel Spaß morgen in und um Krakow.


----------



## skinny63 (11. Januar 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hey Leute ik brauch mal eure Hilfe ...
> 
> meine Softshell-Jacke lässt jetzt Regen durch und das heißt also neu impregnieren, mit was mach ich das am besten?
> könnt ihr mir was empfehlen, da gibts ja verschiedenes dafür ...


Waschen mit Imprägnierwaschmittel
Kein Weichspüler 
Dann hinterher Trockner mit Sportprogramm oder von innen bügeln


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2014)

hallo Andreas ...  

das mit dem Weichspüler versuch ich echt immer zu vermeiden, da kein Trockner werde ich wohl bügeln müssen, bügeln aber erst wenn trocken ist, oder nass bügeln bis sie trocken ist?  

habe ebengerade das gelesen:
"Natürlich gibt es auch Imprägniermittel, die man gleich mit einwaschen kann. Die sind aber nicht so wirkungsvoll wie Sprays (da im Wasser weniger stark dosiert) und bei Jacken mit einem Futter, das Feuchtigkeit zur Außenschicht der Jacke weiterleitet, sogar kontraproduktiv. Denn die Imprägniermittel sind natürlich hydrophob (wasserabweisend)." 

also doch besser nen Spray?


----------



## davelon83 (13. Januar 2014)

So liebe Leute...
die Arbeit hat mich dazu bewogen das schöne MV zu verlassen und nach Augsburg bzw. Stuttgart zu ziehen. 
AUf diesem Weg möchte ich mich noch einmal für die vielen tollen Touren mit euch bedanken. Es hat immer Spaß gemacht mit euch und wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt komme ich mal auf eine Tour mit.

Euch alles Gute und happy Trails


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2014)

oder wir kommen mal zu dir ins Bergland ...  

denn viel erfolg mit der neuen Arbeit und viel spaß auf den neuen Trails ...


----------



## zarea (13. Januar 2014)

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück in der Fremde.
Tschüß


----------



## davelon83 (13. Januar 2014)

Danke Euch


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2014)

David, von mir auch viel Spass dort unten. Ich weiss dann ja, wo wir uns mal zu einer Bergtour einquartieren können. So 15-20 Leute kriegste untergebracht oder?


----------



## davelon83 (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Steffen 

klar ist kein Problem. Bis dahin kenne ich die Gegend und dann werden ordentlich Höhenmeter geschruppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. Januar 2014)

ik bin momentan mehr für Tiefenmeter ... 

frisch zurück aus'm Wald ...  extrem feucht und moddrig war das heute ... gute 3:30h gefahren und neue Trails entdeckt die heute aber nicht so dolle gebockt haben wegen der extremen Nässe ... 












denn noch meine Kette ruiniert nach gefühlten 50 Kettenklemmer , aber immer nur auf den kleinen Blatt, wieso auch immer 






zum Auto hab ich's aber dennoch geschafft, ohne schieben ... (achja Kettenschloß und zange ist ja immer dabei, nur kein Kettennieter zum öffnen ...  hhmmmm .... nicht ganz mitgedacht)






achja nen Tip gegen nen nassen kalten A.... , einfach ne Tüte zwischen Bib und kurzer Hose ...  dat hat heute echt gut gefunzt ...  

ja ja ...  oder ne Regenhose ...  


und wie war euer Arbeitstag heute ...


----------



## zarea (17. Januar 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und wie war euer Arbeitstag heute ...


6,5h reine Fahrzeit. 

(Aber nix fürn WP )


----------



## platten (23. Januar 2014)

hallo rostocker biker, kennt jemand von euch DEN radfahrer, der immer im berufsverkehr mitten auf der straße fährt und die lkws und pkws immer schön hintersich hält? c.a. 195cm groß, dünn und eine seitentasche am bike.

bin ihm jetzt schon öfter begegnet und finde ihn voll peinlich. spricht man ihn an warum er das macht, schreit er nur wild herum....armer kerl.

aber! jetzt kommts. er beherrscht den trackstand. ; )

naja...falls ihn jemand kennt....vielleicht kennt er auch sein problem....aber ein gutes aushängeschild für die hro-biker ist er nicht.


----------



## x-o (23. Januar 2014)

Ich kenn ihn. Ist eigentlich ein total netter Kerl, nur da hakt es bei ihm immer aus.

Hat auch schon mehrfach Ärger deswegen gehabt.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2014)

Leute, wie schauts aus. Himmelfahrt 2014 liegt noch nichts an. Wie wärs mit einemTschechen-Event, zwei Tage Singltrek Pod Smrkem, zwei Tage Bikepark Spicak. Beides liegt nur 25 km auseinander, lässt sich also prima verbinden. 26. oder 27. Mai hin, 1. Juni zurück. Unterkunft und essen ist dort billig. Ich kann selbst Platz für weitere 3 Leute + Bikes + Gepäck anbieten.

In Pod Smrkem erwartet uns unter anderem sowas:






und in Spicak eher sowas:






Alternativ gepflegtes Harzen, wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## the K. (31. Januar 2014)

Jap. Ich bin zu zweit dabei. Mit Heckel, is klar. Und wir sind diesbezüglich auf Smrkem eingestellt. Wenn es aber in den Harz geht, sind wir die ALLERLETZTEN, die sich deswegen beschweren würden.
Wenn die Option besteht, hier wieder ein Sorglospaket buchen zu können - die zieh ich sofort. Also Du buchst und sagst, wann wir wo sein sollen, und denn sind wir da. Wenn nich, muss ick mir alleine nen bisl kümmern, was sicher auch geht (irgendwie).


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2014)

K. die Organisation würde ich wieder übernehmen. Ihr sagt nur Ja oder Nein


----------



## the K. (31. Januar 2014)

Na denn zwei mal JA.


----------



## Kharma (31. Januar 2014)

N'abend...
Ich mag solche Fragen eigentlich selber nicht, aber ich mach mal trotzdem:
Pod Smrkem kenn ich und fand es echt super. Allerdings in meinen Augen ist es aufgrund des ewig flowigen Pumptrack-Gefühl ein Hardtail-Paradies. 
Der Bikepark wiederum ist mir unbekannt und das Video hinterläßt verschiedene Eindrücke. Kurzum, kann man da auch mit einem Hardtail spaß haben? Selbst, wenn man halt die dicken Drops ausläßt oder ist auf jeden Fall ein Fully vonnöten?
(Beispielsweise fänd ich Rabenberg eher als Fully-Terrain, auch wenn man dort sicher mit einem HT fahren kann)
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_snow (1. Februar 2014)

bin auch dabei! Tschechien wäre super, Harz ist aber auch ne schöne Alternative


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2014)

ik bin leider raus, Hausbau steht an und das erfordert unsere volle Aufmerksamkeit ...


----------



## luxaltera (2. Februar 2014)

wenn ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit vom 28.-31. nach smrken finde bin ich dabei. vom 27.-1. bekomme ich nicht hin...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2014)

Planänderung: Singltrek und Spicak sind doch etwas weit auseinander, nämlich fast 300km.
Also machen wir wieder Harz. Dort gibt es eh noch genug zu erfahren 
Mein Vorschlag wäre vom 19.-25. Mai, Montag bis Sonntag. Wer nicht so lange kann, darf natürlich seine Zeit selbst wählen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2014)

Harz ist immer gut, da machste nix verkehrt ...  da das ganze auch fast um die Ecke ist, könnt ich vielleicht auch ...  mal schauen wie weit das Haus-Thema denn ist ...


achja, ist überhaupt noch jemand aktiv beim Biken, oder allen das Wetter zu kalt/feucht ...  is ja echt still geworden hier ...  

ik hab diesjahr schon 579km und 4371hm zusammen ...


----------



## skinny63 (5. Februar 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ik hab diesjahr schon 579km und 4371hm zusammen ...


POSER.....

aber zu Recht, Respekt

Ansonsten ist hier noch ganz schön Winter, wird sicher bald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2014)

wie Winter ...  ist doch kein Schnee und Eis in Sicht ...  

dat Wetter kann ruhig so bleiben, nen bissl wärmer wäre auch ok ...   

heute 6uhr den X-Trail gefolgt ...   





ca. 70 Stufen gehts runter ...   so macht der Arbeitsweg spaß ...


----------



## zarea (5. Februar 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie Winter ...  ist doch kein Schnee und Eis in Sicht ...


Ich bin mir sicher, gestern war in HH alles zu gefroren.  Wie viel Eis willst Du denn noch? 



MS1980 schrieb:


> ...dat Wetter ...


Wetter? Das ist kein Wetter. Wetter ist Sonne, von mir aus auch Regen oder Schnee, aber das was wir jetzt haben ist einfach nur "bäh", aber Wetter ist das nicht. Ganzen Tag grau und grau, nicht so und nicht so. Seit Wochen. Heute kam kurz die Sonne raus, aber es reichte nicht um mein Gemüt aufzuhellen. Selbst Herbst ist besser als das, was wir jetzt haben. Wenn es sich wenigstens entscheiden würde, tauen oder frieren. Aber nein. Da fährste die ganze Zeit über Eis, aber das Bike sieht aus wie`n Lehmklumpen. Und Du kannst es nicht mal abspühlen, weil es dann zu Eis wird. *grrr* 

Ich such mir einen anderen Sport. Schach oder so...

@579km:


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2014)

Nils, bei uns ist es momentan echt schön, morgens noch leicht angefroren und zum Tage hin wieder + grade ...

gegen das graue Wetter gibt's farbige Brillengläser ...  lach und weg ...


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2014)

zarea schrieb:


>


Heute war es sonnig, +8°C, und praktisch windstill.
Geht doch. Konnte ich auch mein Fahrrad putzen. Das man sich immer erst aufregen muss....


----------



## Red25 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, das es heute wirklich schön war. Hab mir dann auch gleich nach der Mittagspause frei genommen und bin ins Wohld gefahren. Anfangs wars zwar noch etwas diesig, aber dann wurds richtig schön. Der Boden war größten teils noch gefroren (glück gehabt), aber da wo die Sonne hin kam war es die totale schlammschlacht. Hatte öfters das Gefühl von nem Platten, aber dann steckte doch nur das Hinterrad im Matsch


----------



## drusus (6. Februar 2014)

Ich war gestern u.a. auch im Wohld...schlimmer als der Schlamm sind nur die umgepflügten Wege...die sind auch gefroren kein Vergnügen...und Eistrails fetzen nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2014)

wie schauts aus mit ner Wohld-Tour incl Essen am WE?

Ik bin wieder im lande und Steve würde auch ...


----------



## drusus (8. Februar 2014)

oha...nach den sintflutartigen Regengüssen heute Nacht wird das sicher ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2014)

nen bissl Spaß muß das ja machen ... wenn keine Sonne denn wenigstens Matsch ...  lach


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2014)

Steve, Steffen und Ich starten morgen 10:30 in parkentin und fahren eine gemütliche Seni-Teller- Runde ...  da Steffen mit Hardtail kommt wird auch nix wildes gefahren ...  Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen, aber bitte pünktlich ...

denn bis morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2014)

Ich bin heute erst kurz vorm Mittag los, und dann entspannt Plauer See gefahren. Meine Kondition ist echt am Boden


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2014)

Steve und Ich sind heute denn ganz entspannt die Seniteller Runde gefahren, die Wege waren echt gut befahrbar und teils auch trocken so das wir Bergab doch mehr Spaß hatten als zuerst gedacht ...  die zu matchigen Trails haben wir denn sein gelassen und der Downhill in Dobi ist immer noch durch den Baum blockiert ...

apopro Baum, richtung Dobi liegt auch ein Dicker schön quer, was den Flow massiv unterbricht ...






aber mit paar Handgriffen ist das auch erledigt ... 





kurz das Bike drüber geschoben ...das passt ...  also los ...






denn lecker Seniteller gemampft, gefachsimpelt über diverse Biketeile und entspannt zurück ...





angekommen sahen wir noch sehr sauber aus ...  die Bikes auch ...





schön war's ...  bis zur nächsten Tour, vielleicht kommen denn ja mehr mit ...  Wetter war ja Bombe heute ...


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2014)

hey Leute ...  hat von euch wer seine normalen Shifter mal auf I-spec umgebaut ? ist das easy, man muß ja den kompletten Deckel tauschen?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2014)

Jo ich habs mit den XTR Shiftern am Fully durch, ist einfach. Das kriegste hin.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2014)

müßten denn ja diese sein,  habe ja 2014er Bremsen ...

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ter-SM-SL98-B-Modell-2014-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

aber wieso sind da soviele Einzelteile bei ?


----------



## skinny63 (20. Februar 2014)

So, kaum zu fassen, es ist mal wieder so weit:

*TOURAUFRUF*
*Sonntag, 23.02.2014 Start 10:00 am Parkplatz in Kuchelmiss *

...wir brechen Richtung Plauer See auf und schauen dann mal. 

Es ist mit Streckenlänge zwischen 50 und 80 km zu rechnen.

Einkehren unklar, lieber ne Extra-Banane mitnehmen.

Rückmeldungen über Teilnahme erwünscht und gerne gesehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2014)

Dabei ;-)


----------



## drusus (20. Februar 2014)

kinderwochenende....nächstes mal...


----------



## MS1980 (20. Februar 2014)

leider nicht dabei ...  immer noch erkältet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

erkältung ist weg und 6:30 schnurrten die reifen bereits über die Trails 

amfangs noch kalt mit 2° ,zeigte sich das Wetter später von seiner schönsten Seite, was aber auch dazu führt das viele Leute unterwegs sind, mir war's egal, habe ich um 11:13uhr mein ziel erreicht und konnte entspannt nach Hause

4:04h fahrzeit, 56,85km und 1348hm ... 





steffen und skinny, viel Spaß auf ihrer Tour ...  schönes WE euch, wir sehen uns im März ...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2014)

Alter Du haust aber rein. Bei uns waren es 77 km mit 4 1/2 h Fahrzeit und etwa 500 hm ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

das Bike flog fast von selbst die Anstiege hoch ... war immer noch fit aber die verdammt Zeit ...  

habe den Kenda-Reifen hinten gegen nen MKII Protection gewechselt ....  dit rollt jetzt so locker leicht ... aber trotzdem traktionsstark ...  hammer 


aber meine Oberschenkel schmerzen immer mehr(wenn ich in der Hocke gehe), gibts da nen Heilmittel, oder nen Tip? 

weniger biken fällt aus


----------



## x-o (23. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, sind hier in HRO einige unterwegs, die dieses Jahr auch XC Rennen fahren wollen?

Hatte an XC Bundesliga und vielleicht jetzt im März/April an den Rothaus-Bulls-Cup gedacht.

Vielleicht könnte man sich zu ner Fahrgemeinschaft zusammen schmeißen?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2014)

Wann und wo sind denn Rennen? Ich hätte schon Lust ein wenig Rennluft zu schnuppern ;-)


----------



## x-o (23. Februar 2014)

Alles ziemlich weit unten, obwohl der Bulls-Cup von der Entfernung noch geht.

http://www.rothaus-bulls-cup.de/
http://www.mtb-bundesliga.net/rennen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

im Harz sind doch auch öfters Rennen ...	

aber mit Freunden cruisen und Spaß haben macht doch mehr Laune


----------



## x-o (24. Februar 2014)

Cruisen ist nicht so mein Ding, es muss schon ordentlich rappeln in der Kiste. 
Ich habe leider nicht so viel Freunde, die die ganze Zeit hohes Tempo fahren wollen.

Für Rennen im Harz bin ich auch zu haben, aber Bundesliga und Bulls-Cup wären sozusagen die Pflichttermine.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal entspannt machen. Das bringt Dir viele Freunde 

Sonntag hats bei uns auch ganz schön gerappelt, auf verwurzelten Trails


----------



## x-o (25. Februar 2014)

Naja, um entspannt mit den Kumpels abzuhängen fahre ich lieber mit dem Dirtbike in den Barni. 

Wenn ich so zurückdenke hatten wir in Rostock früher mal eine sehr aktive Raceszene, die in Deutschland und in Tschechien ganz vorne mitgemischt hatte. Insbesondere im DH. Und Paul hat ja bis vor ein paar Jahren auch immer noch beim XC die Fahne hoch gehalten, aber kommt jetzt leider nicht mehr zum trainieren.

Hätte halt gedacht, dass hier im Thread vielleicht ein paar schnelle Leute mitlesen, die auch noch Rennen fahren wollen.


----------



## zarea (6. März 2014)

Hi alleman,

steht am Sonntag was an? Soll ja schönes Wetter werden, sonnig und kuschlig warm. 
Irgentwie hab noch im Hinterkopf, dass die vollendung einer sternberger Runde noch aussteht. Aber ich wäre auch für eine Runde "Hometrails" ab Parkentin zu haben.

Mein gutes Konsumrad feiert diesen Monat die Volljährigkeit, da muss man doch mal fahren. 

Bis dann denn.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

Ich bin noch raus. Erstens wegen Husten, und zweitens ist das neue Fully noch nicht fertig, und das alte nicht mehr fahrbereit


----------



## zarea (6. März 2014)

1. gute Besserung. 

2. War das alte Fully schon verbraucht?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

1. Danke
2. Ja, nach 2 Jahren  muss was neues her


----------



## zarea (6. März 2014)

Hab letztens ein FAT-Fully in Wismar gesehen.
Wäre das nichts für Dich?
(z.B. für die Eisdiele? ;-) )


----------



## MS1980 (6. März 2014)

ik bin leider net da ...  komm erst am 19ten in die Heimat ...  

next WE also 16/17.3 bin ich allein in HH und da wollt ich mal eine Tagestour dort austesten, mal schauen ob ich 7-8std im Sattel aushalte ... 

falls jemand intresse hat, ist er gerne eingeladen, denn auch entspannter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. März 2014)

zarea schrieb:


> Hab letztens ein FAT-Fully in Wismar gesehen.
> Wäre das nichts für Dich?
> (z.B. für die Eisdiele? ;-) )



nen Fat Fully hab ich noch nie live gesehen, welche Firma das war weißt net zufällig?  aber Fat sieht schon cool aus ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

moin,
 MS das We habe ich leider nicht frei...hmm

Tiger was wird es denn für ein Fully? AM?


----------



## MS1980 (6. März 2014)

schade Maik, verpasst was ...  

wird nen Hardcore AM ...     aber ik bin uch schon gespannt ...  wird sicher wieder ne Bombe werden ...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

AM hatte ich schon. Jetzt kommt was dickes ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

habe aber bald Urlaub hoffe da geht was 

Tiger wnn gibts bilder??


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

Wenns fertig ist ;-) .... es wird blau ... works blue


----------



## Kay_NWM (6. März 2014)

Da,bin ich ja mal gespannt...gibts schon Bilder??


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

Nö ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (6. März 2014)

Wann ist es fertig,29"?


----------



## MS1980 (6. März 2014)

nööö   26" lebt wieder ....   juhu


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2014)

Es wird ein 26er ... 29er gibbs nicht mit 180 mm Federweg ;-)


----------



## zarea (6. März 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... 180 mm Federweg ;-)


Dann biste ja fit für "Unterholz e.V."


----------



## Red25 (7. März 2014)

Hat irgend jemand lust am sonntag ne runde Trails im Wohld zu fahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2014)

Ich werde morgen mit dem Hardtail Rostock - Bastorf fahren. Direkter Weg ohne schweres Gelände. Hat jemand Lust?

Hin werd ich über Parkentin, zurück den Ostseeküstenradweg. Entspanntes Tempo, bin noch nicht fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (8. März 2014)

JA ich. Wann bist Du in Rostock?
Ich komm dann ungefedert, was aber nix heißen soll...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2014)

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Damerower Weg.


----------



## zarea (8. März 2014)

ok.


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2014)

heute meine Tagestour gemacht ...  wetterbedingungen waren nicht die besten, aber regenfrei war's ...  juhu ....

es wurden sämtliche Trails gefahren die ich so in erinnerung hatte,und die spaß machen, habe versucht kein Trail doppelt zufahren was auch fast geglückt ist, einige überschneidungen gab es aber weils nicht anders geht ...  dennoch gut 90% Trails und Forstwege ...










in der Heide war das wetter extrem gut, nur die Windböen waren mies









beim Paul waren schon 35km und 850hm weg ....
meine daten:










na was meint ihr, wieviel HM wurden heute vernichtet ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. März 2014)

schöne Runde bei dem Wetter  so lange saß ich lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

1800 hm? 

Du bist echt ein Tier 

Oder haste die 2000 hm voll gemacht?


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2014)

ja ja ja ... 

zwischen 1400-1600hm hatte ich nen tief weil sich krämpfe ankündigten aber nach 20min pause und langsamen weiterradeln gings auch wieder ...  zuletzt hat mein Schaltwerk aber rumgezigt und denn bin ich doch zum Auto zurück ....  jetzt schmerzen die Oberschenkel ...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Ich sags ja: Du bist ein Tier 

Packen wir das hier auch?


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2014)

diesjahr läuft da bei  mir extrem gut ... war noch nie so fit wie jetzt ...

wenn wir genug zeit haben und du ne ordentliche Tour raus suchst ...

vorteil hier sind mehere Einkehrmöglichkeiten, bei mir is nix, habe morgens 10:30 im Wildpark Sch.Berge pause gemacht uns sonst nur draußen, immer im Wind ...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Das is einfach: einen ganzen Tag in der Kühlung immer den Kalkberg hoch und runter. Und alle 5 Touren Erbensuppe an der Tanke in Kübo ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2014)

nee so einfach solls ja nicht sein ...   aber essen is schonmal gut ....  Bastorf mit Kuchen kann man auch mitnehmen ... 

blöder Regen hier in HH, wollte doch noch raus die 3000 für das WE machen ....


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2014)

Dadd sieht hier im Berliner Raum nicht anders aus ... Bastelwetter, gleich gehts heimwärts


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2014)

Bastelwetter is ja richtig ...  gute heimfahrt ....


----------



## Sixday86 (16. März 2014)

Viel Spass beim Basteln, ich bin gespannt wie'n Flitzebogen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zarea (16. März 2014)

Alter  , 
ist in HH weniger Wind wie hier? Gestern wäre ich fast von Rad geweht worden. Da hat mir der schwere Stahlrahmen auch nichts genützt. Heute sieht nicht besser aus. 



MS1980 schrieb:


> diesjahr läuft da bei  mir extrem gut ... war noch nie so fit wie jetzt ...


Wir sprechen uns nach dem Hausbau wieder.

Vielleicht hast Du ja ein besseres Zeitmanagement, bei mir war für Monate nix mit Radeln.


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2014)

die Kunst ist mit dem Wind zu spielen, nicht gegen ... 

aber kenn ich auch, bin gestern beim Sprung von ner Windböe erfasst worden, wäre auch beinahe schief gegangen ...  

mal schauen wie das denn nach dem hausbau aussieht, aber ordentlich berge sind da ... das hab ich schon erkundschaftet ... 

heute gegen 11uhr nochmal los in die Habe's, als ich meine Schaltung hinten bissl einstellen wollte seh ich nen kaputtes Kettenglied, der "Deckel" war komplett ab, fix gewechselt und kurbel weiter ...  noch nen Kettglied eingerissen, da ich kein 2tes hatte und auch kein anderer der 10 radler mir eins geben konnte habe ich erstmal gekotzt... 

da mir das risiko doch zu groß war bei ner großen Tour bin ich in der Haake und Meyers Park gebleiben und habe dort mehrere Trails abgerollt und neue erkundet... noch 1x böse auf'm Wurzelteppich weggerutscht und denn zum Auto 

am Ende konnt ich doch noch 3:17h fahren mit 37,60km und 930hm ...  

zusammen also 9:47h; 124,78km und 2994hm ...  

bin next WE wieder in der Heimat und wollt mit euch los, wäre schön wenn was geht ...

euch schonmal nen schönes Rest WE ...  

sportliche Grüße, Marko


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2014)

Schnell mal zusammengesteckt:


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2014)

kannst so lassen, hol ich morgen abend ab ...   

sehr sehr Fett, die Schlappen sorgen aber für dicke Waden ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2014)

Dicke Waden und dickes Grinsen sind der Sinn der Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2014)

denn kommst mal lang zu mir, berg hoch helf ich schieben und bergab nimmst mich mit ,,,


----------



## Sixday86 (16. März 2014)

Sehr lecker, jetzt schon!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cad2 (17. März 2014)

schick, und endlich mal kein schwarz. farbe is doch viel cooler


----------



## zarea (17. März 2014)

Joa, fettes Teil. Und schicke Farbe. 

Aber sag mal, wo willst Du denn den Lüfter anbauen? Falls die Bremse heiß wird?


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2014)

nee, der Kommt entweder auf'm Lenker um abzukühlen


----------



## Obotrit (18. März 2014)

@tiger: Und wo kommt dein Akku ran? Und räum mal auf!
@zarea: Farbe stimmt, Blau macht glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2014)

Ja Leute, ich weiss ihr habt lange drauf gewartet: 

Touraufruf:

Sonntag Seniteller-Runde: Start 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw 10:30 Uhr Parketin. Die Strecke kennt ihr. Einkehr im Quellental. Entspanntes Tempo. Ich werde von Parkentin aus starten. Wenn die Kondition austeicht, gibbts am Ende noch Extrarunden. Ich werde mit dem Bigbike antreten, wenn es bis dahin einsatzbereit ist


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Leute, was isn das hier für ne Schlamperei? Der Winterschlaf isf vorbei! Wenn sich niemand meldet, werde ich nicht am Start sein.


----------



## drusus (21. März 2014)

kann leider nicht...


----------



## halbrechts2 (21. März 2014)

leider Sonntag auch nicht da wegen Abschlussveranstaltung des HB Teams

viel Spass an die Teilnehmer mit viiiieellll Federweg!


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

hallo, bin recht neu, aus hro. was ist denn die senitour und was versteht ihr unter entspanntes tempo? viele grüße alex


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Moin Alex, die Seniteller-Tour hat ab Rostock etwa 50 km, ab Parkentin 35 km. Entspanntes Tempo heisst, das wir uns der Gruppe anpassen und niemanden zurück lassen. Ich würde die Tour durchaus als Anfängertauglich bezeichnen.


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

ist die einkehr im quellental bzw die gaststätte selber die halbzeit? oder wird noch ordentlich im gelände herumgebolzt? ich frage, weil ich bin nicht so der straßenrennfahrer. lieber im gelände was dazulernen und ausprobieren. ; )


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Wir fahren fast nur Gelände. Die Einkehr im Quellental ist etwa nach 2/3 der Strecke. Danach kommt nix wildes mehr.


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

ok...von rostock bis hütter wold ist natürlich einiges an straße. deshalb startest du sicher aus parkentin. . also wenn, dann kommen wir zu zweit, muss ich noch absprechen. start für uns wäre trotzenburg.


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Danach kommt nix wildes mehr.



nur noch Schweineberg hoch ...  

bin auch am start, aber leicht erkältet und deshalb nicht soooo fit wie letztes WE ...  

also bis Sontag ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Wenn ich den Schweineberg mit dem 15 kg Panzer schaffe .... 

Bin auch nicht fit, nach schon wieder 3 Wochen Pause. Deshalb auch Start von Parkentin aus.


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

definiert doch bitte mal einer den schweineberg... ; ) gern mit foto... : )


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Das ist ein kleiner Anstieg, 50m lang, 30-35% Steigung, schweinesteil und regelmässig scheitert ein Teil der Mitradler. Und er kommt direkt nach dem Essen.


----------



## Sixday86 (21. März 2014)

Hab ich doch immer gesagt.. Das Essen is schuld 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

öhm.straße/waldweg oder wurzeliges gelände? ;o


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2014)

Es gibt hier kein wurzliges Gelände. Aber durchaus Wege, die man als Singletrails bezeichnen kann  die Runde hat etwa 500hm.


----------



## platten (21. März 2014)

ich fahr bisher immer in kösterbeck herum....aber da hat man ja schnell alles gesehen. also wenn, dann zehn uhr trotzenburg bzw. so das ich/wir halb elf in parkentin sind. wo da? ich hab orangen helm auf...wie auf meinen bildern.


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2014)

da auf dem Parkplatz wo die 2Autos stehen ist immer Treffpunkt ...

https://www.google.de/maps/@54.0765414,11.9610593,262m/data=!3m1!1e3


und hier gibts lecker Essen ....

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Au...m2!3m1!1s0x47ac53308d61abdf:0x2d41c345b6e1d0e


*Seniorenteller* (kleine Portion)_*Schweinesteak mit Champignons, Kräuterbutter, 
Salat und Kroketten* (1,4)*_
*Die Kartoffelbeilage kann kostenlos getauscht werden.
Kroketten, Pommes frites, Röstkartoffeln o. hausg. Kartoffelsalat*


----------



## coastdriver (21. März 2014)

Leute, Leute...ihr könnt doch nicht schon nach den paar Kilometern zwischendurch was essen. 
So wird das nix mit der Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (21. März 2014)

Hallo?  Was meinst Du den, warum das "Senioren-Teller-Runde" heißt? 

10:00Uhr Trotzenburg. (Mal sehen, ob ich den Weg finde.  )

@tiger: Mit dem Sanction biste doch auch hoch gekommen....


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Kleine Planänderung für morgen:

Ich werde doch von Rostock aus starten .... und zwar damit, gerade fertig geworden:








Wir sehen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg.


----------



## MS1980 (22. März 2014)

Alter wie geil ....   

denn bis morgen, werde Fischereihafen sein und da schon mal ne Runde drehen ...


----------



## Sixday86 (22. März 2014)

Mir geht einer ab.. Was ne geile Farbe!   Mega!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sixday86 (22. März 2014)

Pack hier mal ein Foto rein Steffen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/490142/

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## platten (22. März 2014)

ich kann morgen nun doch nicht. alsonicht warten. : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (23. März 2014)

richtig nice geworden Steffen


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2014)

war ne schöne Tour heute und die UZZI sieht in Natura richtig Porno aus ...  

die Seniteller Runde wurde bissl erweitert und das Essen war wieder lecker nur blöde das wir draußen sitzen mußten weil Megavoll dort ... und es rasch kalt wurde ....  

Steffen hat sich wacker geschlagen und Nils verdient mit sein Bike absoluten Respekt ... während Steffen sein Super Enduro ausführte und ich mit mein Ghost kam der Nils ganz Oldschool mit 1x9 (44er Vorne) und komplett Star

ich hatte am Ende 43,99km,766hm und 3:10h auf'm Tacho stehen, davon ca. 30min alleine Warmfahren


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2014)

wat nen anstrengender Arbeitstag heute ...















aber schön frei überall ....  hammer ... 

und wie war euer Tag so? 

achja, 









die Jahresdaten für diesjahr ...


----------



## zarea (3. April 2014)

Das kannst Du jetzt nicht sehen, aber ich werde gerade grün vor Neid.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Wohld am Sonntag?


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2014)

dieses mal leider nicht ...  noch 1 Woche arbeiten und denn is Urlaub, denn hab ich wieder Zeit ...  auch für Bastorf


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2014)

Ma guggn ob ich Bastorf bis dahin packe ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2014)

ansonsten ne extra große Seni-Runde ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2014)

Genau. Seniteller gibts aber nicht mehr. Im Quellental gibts seit kurzem richtig gute Steaks


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2014)

ik sagte ja uch Seni-Runde und nix von Essen ....  







aber son schönes Steak ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2014)

;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2014)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr Wohld Runde ab Trotzenburg. Entspanntes Tempo! Einkehr im Quellental.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2014)

Wenn sich niemand meldet, werde ich die Tour spontan ändern.


----------



## zarea (5. April 2014)

Hab jetzt erst gelesen, aber nun ist mein Terminplan schon anders. schade.
Ma´kucken, was next We fürn Wetter ist.


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2014)

next Sontag wird warm und sonnig ...  bin ja wieder dabei ...


----------



## zarea (6. April 2014)

Da nagel ich Dich drauf fest.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2014)

Also kommenden Sonntag Bastorf?


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2014)

wenn de fit bist ...  und die anderen auch Lust haben .... 

Matthias wollte ja auch mal wieder mitradeln, wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe auf FB


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2014)

Wird schon schiefgehen ;-) das Tempo wird auf jeden Fall entspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (6. April 2014)

Joa, wir werden schön entspannt die Kette nach rechts legen. 



MS1980 schrieb:


> ... gelesen habe auf FB


Jetzt geht das los, die lesen hier schon in ihrem *F*eierabend*B*ier.


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2014)

Kette links würde intressant aussehen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2014)

*So Leute, Himmelfahrt steht vor der Tür: ich habe mit viel Glück zwei Zimmer in der Schierker Baude erwischt, das heisst maximal 8 Leute können mit, 4 pro Zimmer. Die Preise sind günstig, etwa 26 Euro inkl. Frühstück und Bettwäsche. 5 Plätze sind fest vergeben, also noch 3 frei. Melde euch bei Interesse direkt bei mir per PN. Anreise am 28.5. abends oder 29.5. morgens, Abreise am 1.6. abends. 4 Tage Trailsurfen pur, evtl. einen Tag nur Bikepark, Braunlage liegt direkt vor der Tür.*


----------



## skinny63 (7. April 2014)

so heute kleine Heimrunde, nachdem in der Vorwoche
"Dicker Mann auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs" war


----------



## MS1980 (7. April 2014)

oh, noch einer mit ner Pike ...  schaut gut aus .....


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> *So Leute, Himmelfahrt steht vor der Tür: ich habe mit viel Glück zwei Zimmer in der Schierker Baude erwischt, das heisst maximal 8 Leute können mit, 4 pro Zimmer. Die Preise sind günstig, etwa 26 Euro inkl. Frühstück und Bettwäsche. 5 Plätze sind fest vergeben, also noch 3 frei. Melde euch bei Interesse direkt bei mir per PN. Anreise am 28.5. abends oder 29.5. morgens, Abreise am 1.6. abends. 4 Tage Trailsurfen pur, evtl. einen Tag nur Bikepark, Braunlage liegt direkt vor der Tür.*



Kleine Ergänzung: bis zum 20.04. geht von euch selbständig eine Anzahlung von 100,- bei mir ein. am 29.04. muss ich bei der Baude bezahlt haben. Wer nicht anzahlt, ist automatisch raus. Zuviel gezahltes Geld gibt es natürlich zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (8. April 2014)

Ach wie unangenehm. 
Aber da haben wir ja noch zwei Sonntage. Wir werden uns doch wohl an einem sehen.


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2014)

wer ist denn alles auswärts dabei ?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2014)

Bis jetzt Thomas, Steve, Chris, Nils und meine Wenigkeit. Kay und Heckel ebenso. Und wenn Du Marco auch dabei bist, wirds die gleiche Truppe wie im letzten Jahr


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2014)

bei mir wird's leider nix, bekomme den Freitag nicht frei ...  hatte ja letztes Jahr frei, so die Antwort vom Chef ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2014)

Schade


----------



## coastdriver (13. April 2014)

Wie schaut's über Ostern bei euch aus? 
Bin mal wieder oben und würde mich gerne einer Tour über Parkentin-Bastorf, sofern eine stattfindet, anschließen.


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2014)

Bastorf war gestern ... 



























































schön war's ...  leicht windig und teils auch anstrengend ( für die anderen ....  )

Skinny hat auch noch schöne Bilder ...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2014)

Spass hats gemacht ... und schwere Beine ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2014)

so schön war es auf Usedom nicht


----------



## drusus (14. April 2014)

gestern mit Red über Wohld nach H'damm und über W'münde zurück...Spaß hats gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (14. April 2014)

ähm Bilder? Ja, etwas:


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2014)

gibts auch Bilder vom Treppensurfen?


----------



## skinny63 (14. April 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gibts auch Bilder vom Treppensurfen?


Nö, aber vom Teppich


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2014)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## skinny63 (14. April 2014)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Nö, aber vom Teppich


von der Treppe auch


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2014)

sieht ja ganz lässig aus ....


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

Sich ja schöne Bilder mit bei und die tour wird euch auch spaß gemacht haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2014)

Heute am Teufelssee bei Bad Freienwalde:


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2014)

hast du das gut ... mein Bike steht seid sontag in der Garage weil keine Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MarNe (20. April 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich werde heute eine Runde drehen. Wohin und wie weit, keine Ahnung.  Jedem hier wünsche ich ein frohes und sonniges Ostern!


----------



## zarea (20. April 2014)

Oh Marlene, gibst Dich auch noch? 
Ich wünsch´Dir auch ein frohes Osterfest. 

Fahren tue ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MarNe (20. April 2014)

Natürlich.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2014)

Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag ... Trailsurfen im Trailpark Rabenberg ... wer noch? ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

zarea schrieb:


> Oh Marlene, gibst Dich auch noch?
> Ich wünsch´Dir auch ein frohes Osterfest.
> 
> Fahren tue ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (21. April 2014)

MarNe schrieb:


> Natürlich.


----------



## zarea (21. April 2014)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los!? ...


----------



## MS1980 (21. April 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag ... Trailsurfen im Trailpark Rabenberg ... wer noch? ;-)



und wie war? oder bist noch auf Piste ...


----------



## Deleted 16310 (24. April 2014)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand aus dem Raum HRO Lust auf ne kleine Trailtour auf Rügen diesen Samstag? Genauer gesagt Hochuferweg Binz-Sellin-Göhren?

Der eine oder andere Mitbiker wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2014)

ab wo willst du starten? Uhrzeit? Wieviele km sind es? Interesse ist vorhanden....Charakter mehr Tour oder Trail???


----------



## Deleted 16310 (24. April 2014)

Start ab Binz Hbf oder Binz Parkplatz Klünderberg (direkt am Eingang zur Granitz).

Charakter ganz klar Trail. Gemeinsame Anfahrt ab HST mit Bahn oder PKW auch möglich.
Länge frei variierbar, min 20km. Klingt nicht nach viel, die Strecke ist konditionell aber recht anspruchsvoll, für mich jedenfalls. 
Falls wir mehrere werden richten wir uns halt nach dem Schwächsten (werd wohl ich sein  ). 
Es gibt regelmäßig die Option vom Trail auf die Waldautobahn auszuweichen.

Genaue Uhrzeit steht noch aus.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2014)

trail ob ich da in meinen alter runter komme ;-) hab nur ne Helm


----------



## Deleted 16310 (24. April 2014)

Als Bengel bin ich da noch komplett ungefedert unterwegs gewesen, war nur etwas langsamer als heute.
Passt schon.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2014)

gut ich schaue mal ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (24. April 2014)

du Maik , nimm doch dein Epic ... 

ik bin raus, sind erst in 2 Wochen wieder da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. April 2014)

als ich Samstag mal wieder über mein X-Trail fuhr bin ich fast geflogen, da stand plötzlich son MonsterBike halb auf der Piste .... 

ik voll in die Eisen ....  schau das Bike an und fragte erstmal  " alter was isn das ?"	 



die Antwort: 36zoll .....   29er kann ja jeder 

ja ne is klar ...  deshalb schob er auch ...  


naja ik bin denn auch weiter mit mein Old-School 26er ...


----------



## MS1980 (27. April 2014)

hier hab ich mal nen Bericht gefunden, das ist der Typ sogar ....

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=375&page=1&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=0CGoQrQMwBg


----------



## bikegeissel (27. April 2014)

Hehehe 
Die Übersetzung ist zugegebenermaßen nicht wirklich bergantauglich. Netterweise bin ich seit diesem Wochenende aber in Besitz eines passenden Ritzels - fehlen nur noch taugliche Naben. Dann sollte ich zumindest in den Harburger Bergen hangaufwärts nicht mehr absteigen müssen.
Grüße vom Typ


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. April 2014)

nadann das nä. Mal viel spaß


----------



## zarea (28. April 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...  36zoll .....   29er kann ja jeder...


Da hat er recht. Und 36" soll ja angeblich auch Trepp auf gehen... äh, fahren natürlich. ( also, wenns die Übersetzung hergiebt.  )


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2014)

ein fast guter Frei tag ...  

perfektes Wetter und absolute Stille ... außer die Vögel und das Wild welches uns belauschte am frühen morgen ....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2014)

moin, zuviel Bier....sonst alles gut?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2014)

nee ...  nur keine Zeit gehabt ...  aber jetzt weiter ...

wo waren wir?  achja Wild .... 






kurz nach 7uhr wurde die Arbeit aufgenommen,da staunte das Reh auch nicht schlecht ,,,

alles schien perfekt zu laufen, die Beine die kurbelten als wäre ich auf flacher Straße ... und alle feinen Trails waren frei ....






















die ersten 1000hm wurden schnell abgekurbelt ohne Schwächen ...  und ich war immer noch in der Haake ...

richtung Paul ...










am Fliugplatz in der Nordheide angekommen, kurze Rast und mein Energiespeicher wieder auffüllen, nebenbei wollte ich auch mal schauen wieso meine Schaltung so hackte ....  was seh ich ...






aaaahhhhhh .... 

und dabei hatte ich erst 54km und 1438hm 

na denn eben im kleinsten Gang weiter, vorne kann ich ja auf groß schalten wenn es schneller gehen soll .... 

es ging ganz gut, nur eben langsamer als gedacht, was meine Zeitplanung zunichte machte ... 

nen neuer Rekord wird das denn nicht mehr ...  naja denn beim nächsten mal ... 

am Auto wieder angekommen standen folgende Daten:













ein fast perfekter Frei Tag war's aber trotzdem ....  


ps: morgen wird gebastelt für'n perfekten Freitag ....   



grüße in die Heimat ...  Marko


----------



## Boshard (3. Mai 2014)

Geile Bilder aber wo ist das den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Mai 2014)

harburger Berge ...	

seid gerne zu ner Tour eingeladen, Guide würde ich spielen ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn du kein Problem mit lahmen Schnecken hast, eventuell verbring ich mal einen "freien" Tag in Hamburg


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2014)

84Km ist schon viel weiß net ob ich das So schaffe am stück.

Aber Lust da zufahren hätte ich auf jeden fall


----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2014)

wegen der Länge macht euch keine Sorgen, da können wir flexibel sein, und ich fahre meine Touren immer entspannt ...  schnell gehts nur bergab ... 

letztes Jahr bin ich mit Steve, Thomas und Kay 40km und 1000hm geradelt und das ging auch gut, 

meldet euch einfach ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Mai 2014)

Das ist gut 

Aber erstmal muss ich sehen wo ich demnächst arbeiten darf( Stade, Neumünster,  HH????) und dann fahr ich gern mal mit


----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2014)

mach das, bin ja öfters hier im Forum ....  ist ja die Heimat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (4. Mai 2014)

Sers,

ich werde im Sommer wohl für zwei Monate in Rostock sein und wollte mal fragen, wie es dort mit Pumptracks und Dirtparks aussieht? Trails würden mich auch interessieren, am liebsten natürlich in der Gruppe. Kann mir gerade eher schwer vorstellen, dort 2000hm sammeln zu können 

lg


----------



## MS1980 (4. Mai 2014)

es gibt nen Dirtpark gegenüber vom Zoo der soll eineigermaßen gut sein, war 2006 aber das letzte mal da ...  aber Steve oder Chris können da vielleicht weiter helfen, die sind öfters da

Trails findest im Wohld und in der Kühlung, die machen auch Bock ...  wenn ne große Bastorf-Runde ansteht sind auch 1200-1400hm drinnen ... 

die 2000hm wollen wir aber auch dort noch knacken ...  wenn mein Guide wieder fit ist ...


----------



## MS1980 (6. Mai 2014)

Samstag ist wieder ne große Tour geplant , falls jemand mit einsteigen will ...


----------



## chris2390 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich dachte ich meld mich mal wieder Wort.
Steve und ich wollen am Wochenende hier auch ein, zwei Runden drehen.
Das Wetter sieht zwar nicht sehr vielversprechend aus, aber da müssen wir wohl durch 
Soll nur was ruhiges werden, da ich schauen muss, ob meine Hand schon wieder fit ist. 
Wenn alles so weit wieder heile ist, würd ich mal gern in die Harburger Berge 
Sieht aus, als wenn man Kiste da mal schön laufen lassen könnte 
Da können wir gern mal schauen, dass Steve und ich mal rumkommen und dann fahren wir n paar Meter. Vll klappt's ja im Juni.

@cryptic. Ab wann bist du denn in der Stadt?
			  Die Dirtstrecke macht wohl schon bissel Spaß, ist jetzt aber auch bisher nichts außergewöhnliches.
			  Weiß nur nicht, wie lange die Strecke noch frei zugänglich ist, da es ein Vereinsgelände werden soll.

Gehabt euch wohl!
Gruß
Chris


----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2014)

chris2390 schrieb:


> ob meine Hand schon wieder fit ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



hey Chris, was hast denn damit ... ungüstige Strecke gefahren ?

Harburger finde ich gut, besorge auch nen Guide ....


----------



## Deleted 123388 (8. Mai 2014)

Hey Marko. ist als Samstag was für den Wohld geplant oder bei dir in der Heimat ?


----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2014)

wollte hier in HH los, jedoch regnet es hier schon seid tagen und samstag solls ab mittag auch regnen, 

wenn das stimmen sollte werde ich morgens gegen 7uhr wieder starten und mal schauen wie weit ich komm ... 

das wird sicher ne x-treme Schlammschlacht werden, vielleicht schaff ich ja 4std bis die Schaltung komplett zu gesifft ist ...


----------



## zarea (9. Mai 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ... bis die Schaltung komplett zu gesifft ist ...


Du musst Dir mal so eine Wasserspritzpistole in den Rucksack packen.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Mai 2014)

die Idee ist ja net schlecht,  aber für son " Wasserspender " ist kein Platz, und so ne mini hilft da ja auch net weiter .... 
alternativ müssen viele Wurzeltrails eingebaut werden, damit der Dreck schneller abfällt ....  

mal schauen ob die Strategie morgen hilfreich ist ...


----------



## zarea (9. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsch' Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. Mai 2014)

die Wurzelteppiche haben nicht ganz funktioniert, da mußte erst der Kärcher kommen ...

nach 2,5h und zig Kettenklemmer (vermutlich ist die 11fach Kette nen Ticken zu schmal für's 22er Kettenblatt und denn noch schlamm) und 2 Stürze hab ich aufgegeben ... 

schön war's trotzdem und 28km und 782hm sind's auch geworden .... 






morgens kurz nach 7uhr ...  der Nebel war auch noch unterwegs ....


----------



## chris2390 (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich hatte mir dummerweise die Hand verstaucht ...
War n blöder Fehler, hab ich draus gelernt ^^ ( nie wieder das Handy in die vordere Hosentasche!) 

Wie sind denn sonst die Harburger Berge? Bergab was zu hämmern und paar Sprünge dabei oder alles recht zahm?

Schönes Wochenende und entsprechende Biketouren euch


----------



## MS1980 (11. Mai 2014)

du machst Sachen ...  

bei Uns hast du alles, breite Wege , Singletrails, Dirtstrecken, Kicker, Wurzeltrails, Technisches usw, nur reine Downhill hast hier net ...  

dein Guide würde die Tour extra spaßig planen ...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, ik wollte samstag im Wohld, ist jemand dabei ?

sontag kann ich leider net, deswegen samstag ...


----------



## chris2390 (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn nichts weiter dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## cryptic. (12. Mai 2014)

@cryptic. Ab wann bist du denn in der Stadt?
			  Die Dirtstrecke macht wohl schon bissel Spaß, ist jetzt aber auch bisher nichts außergewöhnliches.
			  Weiß nur nicht, wie lange die Strecke noch frei zugänglich ist, da es ein Vereinsgelände werden soll.

Chris[/QUOTE]

sers, dauert noch etwa zwei Monate, werde so ab Anfang Juli in HRO sein  Bikeplanung muss trotzdem schon sein!


----------



## chris2390 (12. Mai 2014)

@cryptic. Klar, kein Problem. Gucken wir dann einfach, dass wir da mal hinfahren.
Was bringst du ein bike mit?  Reine Dirtkiste oder auch bissel was tourentaugliches?


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2014)

chris2390 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts weiter dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.




ja super, wegen Uhrzeit klären wir denn noch ...


----------



## chris2390 (12. Mai 2014)

Schreib einfach bei Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (13. Mai 2014)

@chris2390 Hab mir sehr lange den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, welches Rad ich mitnehmen soll, alles andere als eine Ein-Rad-Politik hätte ich nicht rechtfertigen können  Komme mit nem 4x Rad mit anständigen Sattenstützenauszug, sollte also universell Spaß machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2014)

Ist morgen jemand im Wohld? Ich habe Lust auf eine entspannte Runde mit Steak im Quellental ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (17. Mai 2014)

morgen soll ja übelst Shitwetter werden ...

ik war ja heute alleine dort unterwegs, bis Dobi zum Wasserturm auch allet easy, denn bin ich noch den weg weiter und habe mich dort nen bissl verfahren, war auf einmal an den Rasthäuschen richtung Bolthagen, wieder im Wald rein bis ich kurz vor Dobi auf der 105 raus kam, denn Stülower Weg rein bis Quellental, lecker esser (25min Pause) und weiter bis KH Dobi, denn links nochmal im Wald rein und nen Weg erkundet der schließlich am Steilen Anstieg mit den Querbalken endete, den denn nochmal hoch, und hinten links wieder runter und denn selben weg zurück zum KH, denn normal weiter bis dahin ...





rechts den Trail lang und den Wurzeltrail denn auch noch, denn bis Froschklausel, jedoch weiter gerade aus und nochmal im Wald ...

denn dort noch rum gefahren und neue Wege gesucht und ...  verfahren ...  naja is halt so ...  

am Ende kam ich so auf 3:12h;  46,50km; und 938hm ... für Wohld doch ganz ordentlich


----------



## chris2390 (18. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin, ja, steve und ich sind morgen im Wohld unterwegs. Aber ob es ne entspannte Runde wird, kann ich nicht versprechen. Josie ist vll auch noch mit dabei.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Mai 2014)

Hat noch jemand 2 kurze Kurbelmuttern übrig?


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Kannst auch einfach die langen kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Mai 2014)

Dachte ich auch, hatte darauf aber keine Lust. Mein Lösung ist viel einfache ^^
Hab mir aus sonem Drahtding, was meine Kopfhörer beim Auspacken zusammen gehalten hat, einen "Spacer" gebaut [=http://fotos.mtb-





nur noch nicht Praxiserprobt.


----------



## Boshard (26. Mai 2014)

Eine Unterlegscheibe unterlegen?
Gibt es im Baumarkt.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Mai 2014)

unterlegscheibe geht, muß aber bearbeitet werden ...	habe das damals auch durch, aber eigentlich keine gute lösung und es sieht auch blöde aus ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Mai 2014)

Muss nur noch die Aufnahme bisschen schwarz ankleistern und dann sollte es eigentlich passen. Von Hand rukelt da nichts.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Mai 2014)

An Untelegscheiben hab ich auch gedacht, aber da Sonntag war und mir das aufm Leim ging, hab ich es mal anders versucht.  Zu not kann ich immernoch Unterlegscheiben oder kürzere Muttern besorgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2014)

Es gibt im Baumarkt exakt passende Unterlegscheiben. Die sind eigentlich für Türgelenke gedacht. Mir fällt grad der Fachbegriff nicht ein.


----------



## Sixday86 (27. Mai 2014)

Die kurzen Schrauben kosten doch nicht viel, warum solche Hobbyarbeiten..?  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (27. Mai 2014)

@TC
ich weiß was du meinst, den Tipp hab ich von dir schon bekommen als ich mein SSP zusammengewürfelt hab, 
 die passen aber leider nicht um die Mutter.

@86 
Selbstgemacht schmeckt einfach besser.
Kein Bock da 1-2€ für 1-2 Schrauben, Muttern oder Unterlegscheiben zu investieren, wenn ich das mit ein bisschen überlegen auch für kostenlos hinbekomme


----------



## zarea (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab für die Gelegenheit M10 Unterlegscheiben genommen. Die passen geradeso über die Mutter. Musste ich aber auf einer Seite flach feilen.
(Und falls Fragen aufkommen, die waren da und für mich umsonst.  )


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (2. Juni 2014)

2 Jahre und etwa 12T km später...





Und Da gehen locker noch 1-2T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (3. Juni 2014)

Schau doch noch gut aus 
Aber Putzen musst du mal 

Was sagen Ketten- und Ritzel Verschleiß lehre?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich stark reintrete, dann flutscht alles durch. Putzen werde ich alles kurz vorm Verkauf 
Und Verschleißlehren besitze ich nicht, davon halte ich auch nicht viel. Ich fahr auf Verschleiß und nicht auf das was die Messgeräte sagen


----------



## Boshard (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Antriebsstrang durchrutscht sollte die Parts getauscht werden.
Die Verschleiß Lehren sind gut , solange man was hoch wertiges Kauft.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Juni 2014)

Alles nacheinander, ein neues Bike ist ja in Arbeit )
Ist zwar alles ganz nett gemeint, aber mit Verschleißlehren hab ich es nicht so. Abgesehen davon verbummel ich sowas bestimmt und dann wärs schade ums Geld. Oder ich benutze sie einmal und gucke sie dann nie wieder an ^-^


----------



## zarea (4. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenn die Kette durchrutscht, brauchst auch keine Verschleißlehre mehr.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Juni 2014)

Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie warte ich immer noch auf daten und Bilder vom Harz .
kommt da noch was?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2014)

Nö. Wir sind gefahren und haben die Fotos vergessen ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juni 2014)

Und km und hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2014)

Deutlich mehr hm runter, als hoch ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Juni 2014)

ein paar Fotos wirds doch geben oder evtl. videos ?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juni 2014)

Nö, wir haben echt geschlampt ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Juni 2014)

Die letzte Tour mitn Fully. Ausgerechnet auch noch leicht bis mittelschwer....


----------



## Boshard (8. Juni 2014)

Was ist das weiße beim Umwerfer


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2014)

Gerissenes Sitzrohr, mit Panzertape repariert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. Juni 2014)

Die reifen sehen auch lustig aus


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2014)

Siehst, die Trekkingreifen sind mir nichtmal aufgefallen ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (8. Juni 2014)

Das Panzertape ist auf dauer aber auch keine Lösung.  Da hätte ich carbonmatten rumgelegt oder gewebematten mit harz aus m baumarkt.


----------



## Coldflame87 (8. Juni 2014)

Moin moin, bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mal hören was hier so Tourenmäßig geht.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2014)

Welcome Coldflame. Woher kommste? Ab heute in 2 Wochen gibt es wieder regelmässige Touraufrufe mit steigendem Anspruch. Wir fahren alles was geht und so das alle mitkommen. Niemand wird zurückgelassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T325 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Juni 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was ist das weiße beim Umwerfer





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gerissenes Sitzrohr, mit Panzertape repariert ;-)



Weil ich bisher keine Lust hatte den Bautenzug zu kürzen, hab ich ihn einfach weggeklebt.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Juni 2014)

In 2 wochen erst? Was isn mit next sontag?


----------



## Coldflame87 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich komme aus Rostock


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> In 2 wochen erst? Was isn mit next sontag?



Da bin ich verhindert ;-)


----------



## Coldflame87 (9. Juni 2014)

ich werde heute (also Montag) mit nem Kumpel ne kleine Runde von Rostock aus fahren (50 bis 70 km von), wir wollen so gegen 11 los. Also falls noch jemand Intresse hat oder selbst was geplant hat, kann er sich ja melden werde so gegen 10:30 nochmal on sein und dann wegen Treffpunkt bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2014)

Wir fahren 10 Uhr an der Trotzenburg los. Schliesst euch einfach an.


----------



## zarea (9. Juni 2014)

@ Ü40 Endurist:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Tatkraft und gesunde Beine im neuen Jahrzehnt.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2014)

Danke Nils


----------



## zarea (9. Juni 2014)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ein paar Fotos wirds doch geben ...



Türlicht.
Wir haben doch Fotos gemacht.

Hier sind wir glaube ich auf dem Fahrstieg?
Weiß gar nicht so genau, hatte meine Augen gerade woanders. 





Das war die Samstag-Tour, auf dem Weg nach oben, in Richtung Höllenstieg?
Alter, ein Haufen Mädels auf den Rennrädern unterwegs. Ich wollte schon die Sportart wechseln, aber die Andern haben mich bekehrt. 





Die Samstag-Runde wurde dann vom Mittag bei Kukki unterbrochen:
Wie man sieht, Steht die Gullasch-Kanone beim Bahnhof Drei-Annen-Hohne.





Am Sonntag auf dem Rückweg vom Bikepark.
Bin gefahren, wie auf Schienen  :





Es ist ja hier im Forum üblich, die Mahlzeiten zu dokumentieren, aber die Fressorgien hab ich nicht fotografiert, das hätte zulange gedauert. 
Ich bin immernoch satt. 

cu.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juni 2014)

Pfärrstieg und Hölle sind hammer trails. War Hölle jetzt besser  gewesen zu fahren als  letztes jahr. Da war ja viel nass ... 
kesselgulasch war auch richtig lecker und ü40 Endurist hat sich vor der heimfahrt auch noch ordentlich eingedeckt damit .
..  
Wiso gefahren wie auf schienen?

jetzt fehlen nur noch die km und hm Daten


----------



## zarea (10. Juni 2014)

Das mit den Schienen, war ein kleines Wortspiel, wegen der Eisenbahn. Tschuldigung *augenroll* 

km und hm hab ich keine Ahnung, weil auch kein Tacho. Mir persönlich war das auch ein bisschen wurscht. 
Dabei sein war alles. 

Wenn bei der nächsten Tour dabei bist, erzählen wir mehr.


----------



## MS1980 (10. Juni 2014)

Ok nils. Ik werde dich drann erinnern


----------



## MS1980 (10. Juni 2014)

denn will ich auch noch was zeigen von meinen Herrentag, so ganz allein in HH ... 










 schöner feiner Trail ....













achja ne neue Spielecke (für Chris) gibts jetzt auch ... 














und als abschluß die schöne Heide ...  





also ik hab's ordentlich krachen ...  



mmmmhhhhh   ....irgendwie gefallen mir die 2000er ...  



denn bis zur nächsten Tour ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. Juni 2014)

Cool 
In p*daumen frühestens 4 Wochen musst du mir mal ein paar Ecken in HH zeigen 


Tüffig ^-^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (11. Juni 2014)

Moin Mädels, ich lebe noch. Frage: Wer kann mir ne Lenkerhalterung für ne GoPro ausleihen. Mach sie auch kaputt


----------



## Coldflame87 (14. Juni 2014)

Hey wie siehts mit ner Tour morgen aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2014)

Von meiner Seite aus Sonntag in einer Woche. Der Plan steht schon: Rostock Rerik ca. 120 km. Ich werde Hardtail fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2014)

Aaaalso, ich rufe auf: kommenden Sonntag Rostock-Rerik, etwa 115 km auf entspannter Route, keine heftigen Trails. Hin direkter Weg durch den Wohld Steffenshagen Kühlung Kalkberg Kübo Bastorf Rerik Bastorf Ostseeküstenradweg Warnemünde. Start 10:00 Uhr im Damerower Weg Richtung Tierpark. Geplant ist entspanntes Tempo, so 19-20er Schnitt.
Ich fahre das leichte 29er Hardtail


----------



## MS1980 (18. Juni 2014)

Puuuhhhh  ....  120km ist schon ne ordentliche Nummer ...  bin gespannt wer alles mitradelt ...

ik bin raus, war ja letzt sontag entspannt los. 

Das 29er lebt also noch ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2014)

Natürlich lebt das 29er Zaskar noch ... auch wenn es jetzt Gesellschaft bekommen hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (18. Juni 2014)

Rostock-Rerik geht klar. 
(wenn gleich mir Rerik-Rostock lieber wäre, bräuchte ich nicht so viel Auto fahren.)

mit blau haste es jetzt, wa? schick. 

Ich komm dann ungefedert, wenn die "heftigen Trails" ausgelassen werden.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. Juni 2014)

@Ü40 Endurist

1x? ohne Kefü? Oder dieses 11-Fach Kram?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2014)

1x10 mit 34er Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Da ist keine Kefü nötig.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. Juni 2014)

Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher  
Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Irgendwelche Probleme bisher gehabt?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr das Bike erst seit heute. Erfahrungen kommen mit der Zeit ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. Juni 2014)

Achso ja. 
Halt mich aufm laufenden, 1x10 hab ich ja auch bald, daher reizt mich das schon )


----------



## MS1980 (18. Juni 2014)

du Steffen, hast denn hinten ne normale Kassette oder son Adapter mit 40/42z ?  

kommt noch ne Vario oder bleibt das so ?

hammer Farbe, das Blau


achja das Narrow Wide ist schon bemerkenswert, hab heute nen Video gesehen, von jemanden der auch son Blatt vorne fährt (ohne Führung) und wenn man sieht wie die Kette schlackert denn ist das echt erstaunlich das sie drauf bleibt ...


----------



## zarea (19. Juni 2014)

Na ja, der Kollege da im Video macht auch nicht eine Kurbelumdrehung.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (19. Juni 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du Steffen, hast denn hinten... son Adapter mit 40/42z ?



So wie das aussieht, hat ers nicht.


----------



## Cad2 (19. Juni 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du Steffen, hast denn hinten ne normale Kassette oder son Adapter mit 40/42z ?
> 
> kommt noch ne Vario oder bleibt das so ?
> 
> ...



mit shadow plus oder wie der kram heisst, sollte die kette auch noch etwas mehr gespannt sein. vielleicht hat er das nicht im video...
dann sollte die kette da bleiben wo sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (19. Juni 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aaaalso, ich rufe auf: kommenden Sonntag Rostock-Rerik, etwa 115 km auf entspannter Route, keine heftigen Trails. Hin direkter Weg durch den Wohld Steffenshagen Kühlung Kalkberg Kübo Bastorf Rerik Bastorf Ostseeküstenradweg Warnemünde. Start 10:00 Uhr im Damerower Weg Richtung Tierpark. Geplant ist entspanntes Tempo, so 19-20er Schnitt.
> Ich fahre das leichte 29er Hardtail



Moin,

leider die "Rüsselseuche" aus Irland mitgebracht, sonst wäre ich endlich mal wieder dabei!

Viel Spass


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juni 2014)

> Na ja, der Kollege da im Video macht auch nicht eine Kurbelumdrehung.



54543"]Na ja, der Kollege da im Video macht auch nicht eine Kurbelumdrehung. [/QUOTE]
Ja das stimmt. Aber er war da im bikepar


Cad2 schrieb:


> mit shadow plus oder wie der kram heisst, sollte die kette auch noch etwas mehr gespannt sein. vielleicht hat er das nicht im video...
> dann sollte die kette da bleiben wo sie ist.


Der fahrer im video hat nen xtr plus schaltwerk.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du Steffen, hast denn hinten ne normale Kassette oder son Adapter mit 40/42z ?
> 
> kommt noch ne Vario oder bleibt das so ?...



Is ne normale XTR Kassette in 11-34. Evtl. tausche ich die aber noch gegen eine 11-36er Sram XX, die ist leichter und hält länger.

Ne Vario kommt wohl erstmal nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2014)

Knapp 108 km gestern, 5:23 reine Fahrzeit, 800 hm. Und ihr so? ;-)


----------



## Boshard (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab Gestern (Sonntag)

45,88Km 02:13Stunden und Höhenmeter Hoch 350 , Runter 341


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juni 2014)

108km ist schon doll. Mit was bist gefahren , mit dem hornet ? Und wo?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Zaskar, Rostock-Rerik wie angekündigt


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juni 2014)

Achja. Wer noch alles?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2014)

Wir waren zu dritt ;-)

Das Honet kam grad auf 90 Min FA-Runde zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Juni 2014)

Da isses:

11-42


----------



## MS1980 (26. Juni 2014)

Und was ist jetzt verbaut?
11 - 36 und ein ritzel dafür entfernt ?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juni 2014)

Joa, ist das mirfe Ritzel mit 42Z und natürlich eine einfache Deore 11-36 Kassette. Das 12Z Ritzel werde ich entfernen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Juni 2014)

und wird wo verbaut?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juni 2014)

Am Hinterrad 
Ist ein sogenanntes Expander-Ritzel für bestimmte 10-Fach Kassetten von Shimano. Man lässt dann beim Einbau einfach nur ein Ritzel weg, bspw. Das 12er oder man nimmt zwei weg und ersetzt eins davon durch eines mit einer anderen Abstufung.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juni 2014)

Bei 1x10 und nur einem Bike für alles, ganz sinnvoll. So kann ich vorne ein größeres KB fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Juni 2014)

hmm, na das dachte ich mir schon  meinte an welchen Bike? gibts da mal ne Foto?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juni 2014)

An mein neues HT 
Rahmen wird das Transition TransAM29


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Juni 2014)

Foto gibts noch nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Juni 2014)

schade


----------



## Red25 (5. Juli 2014)

Moin,
hat jemand lust morgen die senitellerrunde zu fahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2014)

Bin im Berliner Raum unterwegs. In einer Woche gibbs wieder Touraufrufe.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. Juli 2014)

Moin. wir fshren morgen die seniteller runde. trotzenburg um 11 morgen?


----------



## Red25 (5. Juli 2014)

Steve090485 schrieb:


> Moin. wir fshren morgen die seniteller runde. trotzenburg um 11 morgen?


Hi Steve,
sehr gerne, etwas früher los wäre mir zwar lieber, aber 11 Uhr ist auch okay.

Wir sehen uns an der Trotzenburg!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Juli 2014)

Kommt mir bekannt vor ... aber die Jungs sind keine Frühaufsteher


----------



## Deleted 123388 (5. Juli 2014)

in der Woche schon aber am we ist es auch mal schön alles in Ruhe und ohne Stress morgens zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Juli 2014)

Das gute am frühen aufstehen ist ja das stressfreie


----------



## drusus (6. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil gewesen heut mit euch...auch meinem Kumpel aus Magdeburg war es ein inneres Blumenpflücken... gern wieder...dann aber ohne Krankheiten


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2014)

Sonntag entspannte Seniteller-Runde, Start 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg, Wohld, Kellerswald, Einkehr im Quellental, ab Rostock etwa 50 km. Ich nehme das Enduro Hardtail ;-)


----------



## Sixday86 (17. Juli 2014)

Ingo und ich sind dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2014)

Wetter ist ja nicht so bike ideal


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2014)

Und sowas von Dir. Wirste etwa weich? ... wir werden das Steak morgen geniessen ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2014)

Weich nicht,kann nur das schwüle nicht ab. kreislauf spielt denn nicht mit. Letztes jahr habe ich nach 1std HaBes abgebrochen.  Ging absolut nicht und da waren es auch 30° ...  

Bin ja eh Rad los ....


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2014)

Immer noch? Wie lange dauert das denn?

Bei mir kommt kommende Woche ein schönes Paket an ... eigentlich zwei ... beide schwarz, beide leicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Juli 2014)

Ja. Nach der ersten woche wollte der werkstattleiter ne rechnung sehen und jetzt seid 1 woche nix mehr gehört.  Hoffe das er sich Montag meldet.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (19. Juli 2014)

Olli und ich sind morgen auch dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2014)

Prima. Morgen wird aber entspannt gefahren ;-)


----------



## zarea (20. Juli 2014)

bis gleich.


----------



## cryptic. (30. Juli 2014)

gibt es zufällig tourenplane für die nächsten Tage?


----------



## yellow_snow (31. Juli 2014)

Heute Abend gibts ne kleine Feierabendrunde im Wohld, falls du Interesse hast. Ansonsten sind Steve und Chris im Moment wohl sehr aktiv, die können bestimmt mehr zu den nächsten Tagen sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (31. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt erstmal zwei Tage auf Radwanderschaft. Am Sonntag hätte ich Lust und Zeit auf ne Runde, vllt so ab 10 oder 11 Uhr? 
lg


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2014)

Schau mal auf den Wetterbericht für Sonntag. Da ist eher Wohld-Schwimmen angesagt ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2014)

Das schreit ja nach ner * dirtmoor* runde mit nem Enduro Hardtail


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2014)

Stimmt ... ich war lange nicht am Krakower und Plauer See ... jemand Lust auf entspannte 120 km? ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2014)

ich darf noch nicht, nur entspanntes lockeres und kurze Touren ...


----------



## yellow_snow (2. August 2014)

So, kleiner Touraufruf.

Steve und ich starten morgen, 03.08.12 um 10:00 Uhr in Parkentin am Fischereihof zur Seniteller-Runde.
Mitfahrer sind gern gesehen, sind ca. 35 km vom Fischereihof. Auch wenn Steve fit wie ein Turnschuh ist, es wird auf jeden gewartet


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2014)

Habt ihr mal auf den Wetterbericht geschaut?


----------



## yellow_snow (2. August 2014)

Wir fahren natürlich nur wenns nicht morgens schon regnet. Bisher siehts es nach kleinen schauern ab mittags aus, mal sehen.


----------



## MS1980 (2. August 2014)

Bei Nieselregen macht das auch Spaß . . .


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2014)

Ich bin auch schonmal Wohld bei richtigem Regen gefahren ... ohne was mitzunehmen, hinterher Klamotten gewechselt. Hat Laune gemacht ... aber hatte ich das Sanction noch, ist also gefühlte 10 Jahre her ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. August 2014)

Jetzt ist das Hornet da. Und dit schreit danach ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2014)

Das Hornet is noch vermoddert von der letzten Tour, da hat uns nämlich auch ein fetter Regenguss erwischt ;-)


----------



## cryptic. (2. August 2014)

wenn ihr morgen fahrt, wäre ich dabei. vielleicht kann mir jemand seine Nummer schicken, dann würde ich durchrufen oder so. züge aus hro fahren eher ungünstig, würde dann direkt hier mit dem radl los.


----------



## Red25 (2. August 2014)

ich komme morgen auch mit. wer fährt von Rostock aus mit dem Rad? 9:30 an der Trotzenburg treffen?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2014)

9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg für die Rostocker. Ich werde auch von dort aus starten.


----------



## Red25 (2. August 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 9:30 Uhr Trotzenburg für die Rostocker. Ich werde auch von dort aus starten.


top, bis morgen!


----------



## Deleted 123388 (2. August 2014)

Thomas und ich und ich sind um 10 auf dem Parkplatz vorm Wohld. wird bestimmt ne lustige runde morgen


----------



## Deleted 123388 (4. August 2014)

Also Chris und ich werden voraussichtlich am Mittwoch Abend (Start ca. 17:30-18:00 Uhr) wieder eine Runde durch den Wohld drehen. Wer Lust hat, einfach kurz bescheid geben.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2014)

Jemand Lust am Sonntag auf was langes entspanntes ab Krakow um den Krakower See + Plauer See?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbrechts2 (8. August 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jemand Lust am Sonntag auf was langes entspanntes ab Krakow um den Krakower See + Plauer See?


Moin,

werde bis zum Sonntag Mittag in SN fest hängen.Dort eher Wassersport auf dem See. Gruss


----------



## mr freilauf (13. August 2014)

ich muss hier mal werbung für ein einzigartiges event im norden machen!

die veranstaltung steht aufgrund geringer teilnehmerzahl in diesem jahr vorm sterben.

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## MS1980 (13. August 2014)

Für Leute die Rennen fahren ist das intressant. Aber die Leute Hier ...  Die wollen nur spielen ...  und preislich ist die veranstaltung auch fett ...  für das geld kannste 2Tage im Harz verbringen ...  dit macht mehr Laune


----------



## zarea (13. August 2014)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...  Die wollen nur spielen ...


----------



## drusus (21. August 2014)

Kuckuck, was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2014)

Bei mir nix ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (21. August 2014)

red?


----------



## drusus (21. August 2014)

Was denn bei dir los, tiger?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2014)

Bin ganz einfach nicht da ;-)


----------



## Obotrit (21. August 2014)

Apropo Seni-Teller-Runde: Wie liegt denn jetzt der Preis? Hab gehört das dort die Preise nach dem Umbau ganz schön angezogen wurden.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2014)

Die Preise sind etwas höher, aber die Qualität ist auch deutlich besser. Die Steaks gehören zu den besten die man hier bekommen kann.


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2014)

ik hatte heute besuch aus der Heimat ...  












Trigger meets Amr meets Prophet ... 

für mich war's die letzte Tour diesjahr ...


----------



## Kay_NWM (24. August 2014)

He Marko,danke für´s guiden...die Tour war Super!!
Aber wieso letzte Tour,neben Hausbau und Familie wird doch wohl noch ein bisschen Platz für´s biken sein?

Gruß Kay


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2014)

schön das die Tour gefallen hat, sollten viele neue Trails rein damit de was zum nachfahren hast ...

so wirklich Zeit bleibt denn nicht mehr, zumindest sind denn 4std Touren nicht mehr drinnen ...


----------



## zarea (24. August 2014)

Kay_NWM schrieb:


> ... neben Hausbau und Familie wird doch wohl noch ein bisschen Platz für´s biken sein?


Nein.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (28. August 2014)

moin, 

@ü40 
Wie fährt sich dein NW so?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (29. August 2014)

Ü40 gefällt mir..


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2014)

Hä


----------



## zarea (29. August 2014)

NW? 

Google sagt: "neue Westfälische" 

Schreibt Euch ruhig aus, ist ja nicht so, als würdet Ihr hier Briefpapier sparen müssen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. August 2014)

nw = narrow wide
ü40= Tigers Claw


----------



## zarea (30. August 2014)

Ah sooo.
Jetzt verstehe ich Dich.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. August 2014)

Ja, weil ich doch jetzt auch eins habe, allerdings mit Kefü und Shadow+


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2014)

Ich habe sogar zwei. Und beide fahren sich prima.

@Schokoheini, fährt sich gut mit nach vorne gebogener Gabel und mit schiefem Lenker? ;-))


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. August 2014)

Das gut, da bin ich denn ja bestimmt gut bedient 

Und besser könnte es gar nicht passen: "Auf alten Rädern lernt man fahren". Der etwas angwinkelte Lenker kommt von einer, so ziemlich, heftigen Begegnung mit einer Parkbank.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2014)

Touraufruf: ich will kommenden Sonntag endlich mal wieder was langes entspanntes radeln, und zwar Krakower See und Plauer See. Streckenlänge etwa 120 km mit etwa 500 hm. Angepeilt ist ein 20er Schnitt, also etwa 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Gefahren werden Wanderwege, Forstautobahnen und ein paar Trails, Asphalt nur dort wo es sich nicht vermeinden lässt. Einkehr ist im Lenzer Krug am Plauer See.

Treffpunkt ist um 9:00 Uhr in Krakow am See am Bahnhof. Dort sind genug Parkplätze vorhanden. Nehmt Riegel für zwischendurch und genug zu trinken mit.

Die Tour ist mit jedem Trekking- bzw Crossrad fahrbar. Ich fahre 29er Hardtail MTB.

Wer traut sich? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. September 2014)

Mit 8,52kg biste aber schneller als 6std ...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2014)

Aber die zahlreichen Mitradler nicht ;-)

Ohne Pätschsee sind es übrigens nur 113 km.


----------



## x-o (7. September 2014)

Falls sich jemand dafür interesiert, wer immer die Äste in den Weg legt: Sie arbeitet im Thalia in der Breiten Strasse. Hab sie da durch Zufall wieder getroffen...

Hier auf den Bildern mit dem roten Oberteil zu sehen. 
http://www.thalia.de/shop/home/thalia-filialen/showDetails/160/

Werd demnächst nochmal vorbei gehen und auf das Namenschild schauen. Wer sich mal bedanken möchte, ihr wisst ja wo ihr sie findet.


----------



## drusus (7. September 2014)

Wo genau tut sie das denn? und woher weißt du das?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2014)

Drusus, schau mal weiter vorne im Thread. Sie wurde dabei erwischt.


----------



## x-o (7. September 2014)

Hatte gerade gestern bei der Abfahrt an dem Bombenkrater in der Nähe der Froschklause einen etwa 3m langen Ast, der diagonal an nen Baum gelegt war, mitgenommen. Da hätte sie mir besser nicht über den Weg laufen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (7. September 2014)

hmm, mit dem Namen ist sicher auch ne Adresse rauszubekommen. ich spendiere den Transporter, den wir zusammen im Wald mit Ästen be- und bei ihr vor der Haustür entladen...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2014)

Den brauchste nicht spendieren. Ich stelle meinen zur Verfügung ;-)


----------



## x-o (7. September 2014)

Sie hat in der Gartenanlage einen Garten. Zur Not kann man auch dort mal vorbei fahren.


----------



## MS1980 (7. September 2014)

Ach ... fangen se hier auch damit an? Bei uns in der Heide findest öfters sowas ... aber mit nen BunnyHop drüber und weiter ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. September 2014)

dumm nur wenn man nicht so der Hopper ist


----------



## MS1980 (7. September 2014)

Denn vorderrad hoch.  Arsch vom sattel  und drüber rollen ... 

wat machst denn up n wurzeltrail ...  schieben


----------



## zarea (7. September 2014)

Hm..
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Mühe sich die Frau gibt, aber die Äste, die eine einzelne Frau bewältigt bekommt, sollten doch fahrbar sein. 
Muss man halt mal auf Sicht fahren. 

Vielleicht stellst Du mal ein Foto, von Ästen rein, die hingelegt wurden. Dann weiß man auch, wovon hier geredet wird.
(Oder gab es die schon?  )

PS:
Und hier Identitäten ins Forum zu stellen, halte ich für gefährlich. Nicht nur für die Frau.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. September 2014)

zarea schrieb:


> Und hier Identitäten ins Forum zu stellen, halte ich für gefährlich. Nicht nur für die Frau.


 
Halte ich auch für sehr bedenklich! Reicht es nicht, sie darauf anzusprechen? Als erste Warnung könnte man ihr ja erstmal Eselsohren in ein paar Bücher machen. ;-)

Alex


----------



## x-o (8. September 2014)

Ich lasse die kleinen Sachen ja auch meistens liegen und springe einfach drüber. Auf Sicht fahre ich allerdings nicht, das würde im Wohld an vielen Stellen einfach den Flow raus nehmen. Leider legt sie die Äste extra an schlecht einsehbare Stellen.

Paul aus dem Radhaus hat sich wegen so einer Aktion schon mal einen Rahmen zerschossen. Und er kann ja nun auch ein wenig fahren.

Ich habe bereits eine längere Diskussion mit ihr gehabt. Hatte sie darauf hingewiesen, dass wir keine Spinner oder Idioten sind und z.T. auch Familie und Kinder haben, die Sie im Schlimmsten Fall zu Witwen und Waisen machen würde. Ihr Kommentar: "Selbst Schuld. Ich kann Äste hinlegen so viel ich will."

Die Aktion vom Samstag war so dass der Ast in der Fahrspur etwa auf 40cm Höhe war. Bin noch schnell abgezogen, da bremsen nicht mehr ging, und habe den Ast dann mit dem Hinterrad weggerissen. Insgesamt war das schon echt ne besch.... Situation. Wenn ihr Bock auf sowas habt, dann lass ich die Äste nächstes mal einfach für euch stehen.

Im Winter, wenn es für den Garten zu kalt ist, dann gibt es im Wohld auch kein Theater mehr. Das ist nur Frühjahr und Sommer...


----------



## GoldiHro (8. September 2014)

Hy.... Ich bin aber heute auch in rostock mit mtb unterwegs und suche gleichgesinnte. Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (9. September 2014)

x-o schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits eine längere Diskussion mit ihr gehabt.


 
Okay, das wusste ich nicht. Hast Du sie mal nach ihren Gründen, dies zu tun, gefragt?


----------



## x-o (10. September 2014)

Ja, hab ich: Radfahrer die zu schnell und zu dicht an ihr vorbei rasen. 

Wenn ich Leuten im Wald begegne, dann fahre ich immer extra vorsichtig und mit maximalem Abstand an denen vorbei. Da dies aber offensichtlich nicht alle machen, gibt es jetzt seit etwa 2-3 Jahren diese Situation.

Es war zwischenzeitlich schon mal besser, hat jetzt aber wieder zu genommen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2014)

Kann man dagegen nichts unternehmen?
Ein Waldeigentümer könnte ihr doch Hausverbot geben oder nicht?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2014)

Ich weiß noch, in der Dresdner Heide gabs einen Weg der voll mit Glasscherben, Tonscherben und CD-Schredder war ...


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. September 2014)

Meow.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2014)

Racing Ralph am Trailbike? 38er Kettenblatt am 29er Trailbike? Du hast ein CC Bike aufgebaut ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. September 2014)

Nee 

Hast du den ganzen Fred gelesen?

Ich habe Racing Ralph und ich hab die Hans Dampf und im Unterschied zu dir nur 1x Rad, da muss ich in erster Linie probieren was am besten passt und zum Bleistift bei der Reifenwahl eben den Wechselkompromiss gehen


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2014)

Rahmen ist klasse. Aber wieso so viele farben am bike?


----------



## x-o (23. September 2014)

Längeren Vorbau ran und ein paar Klickpedale und dann ist das ein feines XC Bike. Genau richtig für alles was man hier im Norden fahren kann (Barni u.ä. natürlich ausgeschlossen ). Mir gefällt's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (25. September 2014)

Lasst Euch von der Dame nicht ärgern, am Ende sind wir die Blöden und wer weiß heute wie die Sache dann ausgehen würde. Ihr kennt die Frau und wir wissen das sie öfters da ist. Dann müssen wir mal den Wald aufräumen und die Äste beiseite schaffen. Irgendwann wird sie es dann vielleicht auch sein lassen, weil es nichts nützen wird immer wieder Stöckchen zu legen. Da sie es zugibt die Äste zu legen, nimmt sie Sachbeschädigung oder evtl. Körperverletzung in Kauf und handelt vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig oder irre ich hier, aber im Wald muss ich selbst damit rechnen das die Wege nicht sauber sind und verletzt werden kann. Also lasst uns mal sammeln gehen.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2014)

bereit zur Seniteller Fun Runde ....  






die neue Gabel will mal ordentlich getestet werden ...   also bis Sontag 10uhr Parkentin .... 
wir sehn uns hoffentlich ...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2014)

Was hastn da hinten für ne Scheibe drauf? Brauchste ne 180er Storm SL günstig? ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2014)

hab ik daheim liegen, wollt mal testen ob die mehr biss hat. aber nix. vorne hatte ich die auch drannen aber da hat se nur geklingelt ...  also runter ...  hinten tausch ik uch wieder ... 

was is mit Sontag, dabei ?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss noch nicht. Lass Dich überraschen ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2014)

jut ... weißt ja wo ik zufinden bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich melde mich auch als Mitfahrer an...erstes Mal in diesem Jahr im Wohld,mal sehen ob mir noch was bekannt vorkommt,bis Sonntag.



Gruß Kay


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2014)

wollt ihr morgen ne Tour machen?


----------



## Deleted 123388 (4. Oktober 2014)

Thomas und ich sind auch dabei.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Oktober 2014)

Supi ...   Maik dabei ?

schöne Seni Fun Runde

also entspannte Tour zur Gaststätte des Vertrauens ... 

ca. 35km und 700hm


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Start 9:30 Uhr Damerower Weg am Parkplatz.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2014)

tiger wo genau geht es los?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2014)

Maik programmier mal Deine Navi auf Rostock, Damerower Weg 24:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Da...1s0x47ac50c4d87e664d:0x878f5075f24602ef?hl=de

Ich parke genau auf der Strasse über der Markierung.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2014)

jap wird wohl was


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2014)

Prima, bis morgen


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Runde, Jungs. Wir sind tatsächlich 8 Leute geworden. 61 km mit 750 hm am Ende bei mir ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja, sehr schöne Runde, hat mir sehr gefallen.

Ich war dann auch schon halb acht zu Hause.
Auf der A20 war ja Superstau, die ganzen Urlauber haben uns in Scharen verlassen.
Und wie ich so im Stau stand, versuchte mein Auto mit mir zu reden ... zumindest kamen Rauchzeichen von vorne. 

Den Rest des Weges bin ich dann schön spritsparend huckepack gebracht worden. Am Stau vorbei.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Oktober 2014)

na das klingt ja sehr doof :-(


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2014)

War super heute, schön das doch soviele gekommen sind, auch von weiter weg ...  

das mit dein Auto ist ja echt doof.  Stau hatten wir heute abend auch noch, sind denn kröpi ab und Landstraße bis zurow ... denn gings ... aber fast 4std heute war auch net schön ..

irgendwas hab ich heut während der Tour falsch gemacht.
In quellental schon leichte schmerzen aber  am  Auto war richtig schlimm.  Kann kaum gerade gehen. Wohl wieder nen nerv am Rücken eingeklemmt oder so ...  voll mies


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2014)

Rücken hab ich auch. Mach Dir nix draus, das kommt so mim Alter


----------



## zarea (6. Oktober 2014)

NA dann: gute Besserung an die Schmerzverzerten. 

Das mit dem Auto ist ja nicht ganz so ein Drama gewesen, nach 10 Jahren darf ein Auto auch schon mal streiken.
Und es fährt ja noch, nur Stau sollte ich bis zum Werkstatttermin vermeiden. *augenroll*
Vielleicht war ich so auch schneller zu Hause, als wenn ich mich an den Stau angestellt hätte. 
Hat alles sein für und wieder.....

Bis demnächst.


----------



## drusus (20. Oktober 2014)

Tach, ist eigentlich einer von den Vieren, die ich gestern auf dem Heimweg angetroffen hab, hier aktiv?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Oktober 2014)

Bestimmt alle vier. Das muss die Schlafmützentruppe gewesen sein, wir waren zu dritt und sind früh los ;-)


----------



## drusus (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab eure Spuren begradigt


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Oktober 2014)

Hättste nich noch die Brücke wieder aufbauen können? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (20. Oktober 2014)

Das habe ich....


----------



## drusus (20. Oktober 2014)

fotodukimentiert


----------



## drusus (20. Oktober 2014)

hui, und das ohne alk...nochmal: fotodokumentiert


----------



## zarea (24. Oktober 2014)

Tach. 

Wie ist denn das dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal, macht da wieder jeder sein eigenes Team auf?
Letztes Jahr hat sich ja irgentwie das "Zwei-Mann-Team" durchgesetzt.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Oktober 2014)

Bist diesjahr mehr motiviert ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Oktober 2014)

hast denn überhaupt noch ne Rad Herr MS1980 ;-) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich und BOC warten jetzt seid knapp 3 wochen auf ne Antwort von Ghost zwecks Garantieleistung aber die melden sich einfach net ... total krass ... nicht eine Antwort bis jetzt ...  montag werde ich nochmal hin, mal schauen ob se denn geantwortet haben ... bilder wurden auch gleich gemacht und alles zusammen mit ner Mail an Sie.  War dabei als alles gemacht wurde ...

Dit Bike habe ich aber nicht da gelassen sondern wieder mitgenommen ... hatte da schon ne vor Ahnung das es länger dauert ...

Naja so konnt ich gestern nen Nightride starten und neue Trails um und in Marlow entdeckt die ich noch nicht kannte. Wir sind mit skinny mal hier gefahren aber das ist schon paar Jahre her. Da hatte ich das stomp gerade frisch fertig ... jetzt habe ich ne neue Abendrunde hier ... sontag vielleicht ne kleine Tour ... oder zum kumpel paar tracks mixen


----------



## drusus (30. Oktober 2014)

Kuckuck...ist morgen jemand on Tour????


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht ... aber am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## drusus (30. Oktober 2014)

da kann ich leider nicht...meine Tochter ist zu Besuch...


----------



## MS1980 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie schauts aus mit WP , wer macht denn  nun nen Team auf? Oder sind schon Teams bereits voll ?


----------



## drusus (31. Oktober 2014)

Bin auf der CM...wo seid ihr???


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2014)

Geht morgen was? Bin für fast alles zu haben


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2014)

moin,

gibts schon ne Weihnachtsessentermin  ???? zwecks Dienstplan


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2014)

Vom 24 - 26ten wird gespachtelt und zwar reichlich


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2014)

Die Abschlusstour wird am 28.12. sein, anschliessend wird geferkelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2014)

Dit hört sich doch gut an ...


----------



## zarea (7. November 2014)

Jawoll!


----------



## halbrechts2 (8. November 2014)

Leider diesmal schon weg in Richtung Berge

Guten Appetit!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2014)

Sonntag Rostock Rerik 120km bei entspanntem Tempo, Start 09:00 Uhr Damerower Weg. Na wer traut sich? ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (14. November 2014)

Oha das is sportlich ... allzu viele werden wohl nicht mit


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2014)

Dann fahre ich eben alleine


----------



## zarea (15. November 2014)

Im Geiste werde ich bei Dir sein. 
Mach mal `n Foto!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2014)

Ihr seit alle Mädchen


----------



## Obotrit (1. Dezember 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Abschlusstour wird am 28.12. sein, anschliessend wird geferkelt


Das hört sich gut an und ich glaube ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Dezember 2014)

Was tut man nicht alles fürs Team


----------



## Obotrit (15. Dezember 2014)

es ist hier so ruhig ...


----------



## skinny63 (15. Dezember 2014)

Obotrit schrieb:


> es ist hier so ruhig ...


Dann schreib doch was...

TOURAUFRUF am21.12. z.B.


----------



## drusus (15. Dezember 2014)

Bin leider raus...aber ich hab was läuten gehört...bald ist ein neues Rad im Wohld unterwegs...ein schwarz-gelbes...


----------



## Obotrit (21. Dezember 2014)

Bin am 28. leider nicht dabei. Hab immer noch Probleme nach meinem Sturz und zudem hat sich Weihnachtsbesuch angekündigt. Würde gern mal wieder mitkommen. Wir sehen uns wohl im neuen Jahr. Ich wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr, das alle Knochen heile bleiben und neue Materialwünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2014)

Leute, unsere Abschlusstour ist am 28.12., Start 10:00 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin, 2h lockeres Radeln im Wohld, danach Spanferkel satt. Wir haben noch mehrere Plätze frei. Jemand Lust? Anmeldung bei mir ist Voraussetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_NWM (23. Dezember 2014)

@tiger 

Angemeldet.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2014)

Top Kay


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ik und mein Geist kommen uch ... 

aber Essen nur für mich


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2014)

Dann zwei Plätze für Dich


----------



## skinny63 (24. Dezember 2014)

So dann mal von meiner Seite:
Ein frohes Fest!
Immer Grip unter den Reifen und im richtigen Leben....




Und für die, die sich nicht bei Spanferkel treffen (wollen oder können) einen guten Start ins neue Jahr

Beste Grüße Skinny

P.S. Merke: auch Kleine Runde können lange Schatten werfen


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir nen frohes Fest und viele Geschenke ... 

achja und reichlich zu Essen

wir sehen uns auf m Trail


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2014)

Zieht euch warm an. Es wird frostig ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2015)

so liebe Landsleute ... euch noch allen ein frohes Neues und gesundes Jahr 


ich hoffe das diesjahr wieder einige gemeinsame Touren anstehen, war nen super Jahr und meine Guide Erfahrungen werden auch besser ... 

hier nochmal paar Eindrücke der kleinen Abschlußtour, schade das wir nur zu viert waren ... 





















und ich war heute in meinen Hausrevier unterwegs und habe ordentlich Spaß gehabt auf nen neuen Trail ... 





wir sehen uns ....


----------



## tempest-boy (4. Januar 2015)

Moin und ein frohes neues Jahr erstmal...

Ein paar kennen mich und mein Bruder cad2 ja noch flüchtig, von früheren Touren...
jedenfalls haben wir u ein Kumpel von uns eine Trail Transalp zillertal - gardasee mit guide geplant.
315km ,7550hm , 5Etappen, zeitraum (noch nicht 100% fix) ende Juli Anfang august...

Da mein Bruder aus beruflichen Gründen leiser verhindert ist sind wir nur zu zweit und brauchen  noch mindestens 2 Personen damit wir starten können. ..und da hier im Hro forum viele mtb-begeisterte nette Leute sind, wollte ich fix anfragen ob jemand Interesse hat sich diesem kleinen Abenteuer anzuschließen. ..
also bei Interesse einfach pn... 
thx für s lesen und schönes Rest We noch...

Stefan


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Januar 2015)

Ganz nett gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2015)

ik hab mich mal wieder gequält ...

Freitag 46km




samstag 70km




und heute




bis



verdammtes Pedal ... stand denn mitten im Wald hinter Wildpark Schwarze Berge und ca. 10km vom Auto entfernt ...

durchs Klicksystem konnte ich trotzdem weiterfahren, mußte nur drauf auchten das es nicht von der Achse rutschte, aber schön war nicht ... 
naja nach 4Jahren quälen und das leichtgewicht ... wolln wir uns mal nicht beklagen ... 

werde nachher mal neue bestellen und ne neue Kette gleich mit 

gesamt denn












war verdammt rutschig und nasskalt und genial ... 

alles für's Team ...  jetzt ihr


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. Februar 2015)

Nice! 

War heute auch wieder,  bin hammer platt obwohl es gar nicht viel war^^


----------



## Obotrit (6. Februar 2015)

ich bin jetzt schon platt und hab noch nicht mal drauf gesessen


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2015)

Dann wirds mal Zeit ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (6. Februar 2015)

Wundert mich ja das noch niemand diese Jahr irgeneine Tour angekündigt hat


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2015)

Ich mache keine öffentlichen Aufrufe mehr.

Wer mit mir radeln will, weiss schon wie er das tun kann


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2015)

...find es auch schade :-(


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich mache keine öffentlichen Aufrufe mehr.
> 
> Wer mit mir radeln will, weiss schon wie er das tun kann



Wie kommts?


----------



## MarNe (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben, wie geht's Euch? Dieses Jahr soll es endlich wieder mächtig rund laufen. Gerne auch im Gelände, freue mich jedoch riesig auf die erste Tour mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2015)

Das Teil sieht verdammt schnell aus ...

neu aufgebaut ?


----------



## MarNe (9. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen, habe es von einem ambitionierten Radsportler übernommen, der Schönwetterlaufradsatz wird noch ausgetauscht, aber nicht eingelagert, Pedalen müssen noch gekauft werden und dann, dann ist es auch schon Frühling. Wird sich zeigen, wie schnell ich damit unterwegs sein werde, konditionell habe ich schon einiges nachzuholen.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2015)

Du willst jetzt aber nicht bis Frühling warten mit der ersten Tour damit , oder ? Wenn trocken is raus damit ... 

meine Kondi is noch ganz ordentlich ... gute 600km und knappe 9000hm stehen uch schon wieder aufm Tacho ...


----------



## zarea (9. Februar 2015)

MarNe schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, [...]


Hallo , lebst auch noch? 



MarNe schrieb:


> [...]freue mich jedoch riesig auf die erste Tour mit ...


Juhu, die Pyrenäen rufen.


----------



## MarNe (9. Februar 2015)

Marco, vorerst muss ich warten, bis wenigstens die Pedalen dran sind.  Habe ja noch mein gutes altes Roadster und das Mtb, das braucht aber zuvor etwas (mehr) technische Zuwendung. Und das du in diesem Jahr schon 600 km auf dem Tacho hast, ....  Respekt, ich habe 39 km im Kalender vom 4 Januar 2015 stehen. Hmmm ... tja

... und deswegen werde ich mir jetzt den Terrier und das Roadster schnappen und Gassi fahren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2015)

Hey MarNe schön mal wieder was von dir zu Lesen  Ich komme dann damit mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2015)

Und ich damit:





;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2015)

Nice ne Sommerlaufradsatz kommt bei mir noch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2015)

MTB fahren ist trotzdem viel Cooler


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2015)

Definitiv ;-)


----------



## MarNe (9. Februar 2015)

zarea schrieb:


> Hallo , lebst auch noch?
> 
> 
> Juhu, die Pyrenäen rufen.



Hehe Nils, natürlich!  Und wie kommst du auf die Pyrenären?


----------



## Obotrit (10. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich mache keine öffentlichen Aufrufe mehr.
> 
> Wer mit mir radeln will, weiss schon wie er das tun kann


nöö, weiß ich nicht ......


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Februar 2015)

moin,
so eine Runde wäre auch mal cool


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2015)

Nagut, ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt:

Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht richtig gut aus, und der Boden dürfte bis dahin gut abgetrocknet sein. Also rufe ich die Seniteller-Runde auf. Ihr kennt die Strecke: Wohld-Kellerwald, Einkehr im Quellental und retour mit allem was die Strecke uns bietet.

Start: 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg bzw 10:30 am Fischereihof in Parkentin. Ab Rostock etwa 50km, ab Parkentin etwa 35 km. Es wird entspannt gefahren, so das jeder mithalten kann. Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Teilnahme. Anmeldung ist erforderlich. Wenn niemand zusagt, ändere ich den Plan spontag.


----------



## Obotrit (11. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nagut, ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt:
> 
> Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht richtig gut aus, und der Boden dürfte bis dahin gut abgetrocknet sein. Also rufe ich die Seniteller-Runde auf. Ihr kennt die Strecke: Wohld-Kellerwald, Einkehr im Quellental und retour mit allem was die Strecke uns bietet.
> 
> Start: 10:00 Uhr an der Trotzenburg bzw 10:30 am Fischereihof in Parkentin. Ab Rostock etwa 50km, ab Parkentin etwa 35 km. Es wird entspannt gefahren, so das jeder mithalten kann. Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Teilnahme. Anmeldung ist erforderlich. Wenn niemand zusagt, ändere ich den Plan spontag.


....bin dabei, selbst wenn es katzenscheiße regnet....


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2015)

Wird es nicht. Es gibt Sonne satt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. Februar 2015)

leider nicht da ... werde am haus neues Werkzeug ausprobieren und weiter bauen  ...


----------



## Obotrit (12. Februar 2015)

wenn die sonne scheinen sollte, dann nehm ich beide kameras mit


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2015)

Obo, lass die Cams zuhause. Für Pausen ist es noch zu kalt, man kühlt zu schnell aus.


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2015)

Ich geh am Sonntag Fisch essen,  im Swienstall in Grebs.
Bin eingeladen.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2015)

Pah, wir gehen Steak essen. Viel besser. Ätsch ;-)


----------



## Obotrit (13. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Obo, lass die Cams zuhause. Für Pausen ist es noch zu kalt, man kühlt zu schnell aus.


Why? Eine nach vorn und eine nach hinten, damit man dich auch mal sieht


----------



## Kay_NWM (14. Februar 2015)

Dabei,ab Parkentin.

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön Kay. Bis morgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2015)

Schöne Tour Leute. Ich hatte am Ende knapp 70 km mit 950 hm bei knapp 5 h reine Fahrzeit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2015)

Oha ...


----------



## Obotrit (16. Februar 2015)

28,5 km inkl. Steak - hat mir im Augenblick auch gereicht


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2015)

Da es letzten Sonntag gut geklappt hat: 

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag nochmal die Senitellerrunde mit spontanen Anderungen. Start wie immer 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Trotzenburg bzw. 10:30 Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr im Quellental ca. 13:00 Uhr. Anmeldung bei mir ist Pflicht. Ohne Anmeldungen ändere ich den Plan spontan.


----------



## zarea (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Steffen  ,
schieb das mal eine Woche! Lag gerade eine Woche mit Fieber im Bett.  Stint-Essen war letzte Woche auch schon nicht. 
nächste Woche sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2015)

Hey Nils, morgen wird gefahren. Aber ich versuche mal, wieder jeden Sonntag Touraufrufe zu machen. Gute Besserung und sieh zu das Du gesund wirst ;-)


----------



## zarea (21. Februar 2015)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2015)

Von mir auch gute und schnelle Besserung


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2015)

Und weiter geht es:

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag radeln wir nach Bastorf, etwas mehr Kilometer, etwas entspannterer Untergrund. Die Route ist grob Rostock-Parkentin-Doberan-Steffenshagen-Kühlung-Bastorf, Wohld fahren wir den Hauptweg, Althof rechts über den Bahnübergang bis zum Kellerswald, in der Kühlung das bekannte Stück bis zur Strasse, den Kalkberg hoch und die lange Abfahrt nach Kühlungsborn bis zum Bastorfer Landweg runter. Die Rücktour ist auf dem Ostseeküstenradweg bis Warnemünde geplant. Es wird entspannt gefahren, aber ohne viele Pausen, da man sonst zu schnell auskühlt. Einkehr ist in Bastorf am Leuchtturm geplant.

Start ist wie immer 10:00 Uhr in Rostock auf den Parkplatz an der Trotzenburg, oder 10:30 Uhr in Parkentin am Fischereihof.

Tourlänge etwa 75-80 km.


----------



## zarea (25. Februar 2015)

Hi Steffen  ,

danke für den Vorschlag.

Aber, wie wäre es mit Samtag, da ist das Wetter besser? (laut meinen Wetterberichten.  )
Und was die km angehen: Hab bitte Mittleid, ich bin seit Wochen kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren. Ich hab mich son bisschen auf die Seniteller-Runde gefreut. (Ja ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du sie schon so oft gefahren bist. Aber 80km ist grad nicht bei mir. )


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2015)

Nils, ich kann generell nur Sonntags. Der Samstag gehört der Familie ;-)

Es könnte ja jemand ne Senitellerrunde aufrufen, und wir fahren bis Ausgang Kellerswald gemeinsam ;-)


----------



## zarea (25. Februar 2015)

Hm...mal sehen, ob noch was passiert.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2015)

Nils, es passiert:

*ACHTUNG PLANÄNDERUNG* für Sonntag: die Treffpunkte bleiben, 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:30 Uhr Parkentin. Aber wir fahren nicht Bastorf, sondern nochmal die Wohld Runde mit Einkehr im Quellental.

Ich will mindestens 10 Mitradler am Start sehen! 
Nils, Dich auch


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2015)

ik bin raus ... immer noch Knieschmerzen bei starker belastung


----------



## zarea (28. Februar 2015)

Jo,  bin dabei.

ab Trotzenburg.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön ;-)


----------



## drusus (28. Februar 2015)

schlammschlacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2015)

Hatten wir die letzten zwei Sonntage schon, und ist so fest eingeplant ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2015)

Und wöchentlich grüsst das Murmeltier:

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag nochmal die Wohld Runde bis Kellerswald mit spontanen Anderungen. Start wie immer 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Trotzenburg bzw. 10:30 Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr im Quellental ca. 13:00 Uhr. Anmeldung bei mir ist Pflicht. Ohne Anmeldungen ändere ich den Plan spontan.

Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht bisher richtig gut aus. Ich erwarte eine zahlreiche Beteiligung, Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert. Kurze Hosen sind angesagt


----------



## zarea (5. März 2015)

Schade,  diese Woche hab ich keine Zeit. :-(


----------



## Obotrit (6. März 2015)

Ich werde mich Samstagabend melden ob ich dabei bin oder nicht. Endlich kurze Klamotten.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2015)

Leute was is los? Top Wetter morgen, und nicht eine Anmeldung?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2015)

Achtung Planänderung: ich sage die Tour für morgen ab. Ich werde morgen Hardtail fahren, Rostock Bastorf, evtl auch bis Rerik.


----------



## zarea (8. März 2015)

Top Wetter ....[/QUOTE]


TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Top Wetter ...



Genau! Familienwetter.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2015)

Bäh ;-) Gruss aus Bastorf ;-)


----------



## zarea (9. März 2015)

Wir sind stolz auf Dich. 

Ich war gestern auf'm Spielplatz. 
...und hinter mir auf'm Franzosenweg sind die Fahrräder praktisch Kolonne gefahren. Alter, haben mir die Beine gekribbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2015)

Hast gut was verpasst. Ich bin mit Stefan in Rostock Dierkow gestartet, bis Bastorf geradelt, und auf dem Rückweg nochmal in die Rostocker Heide bis Graal Müritz erweitert. Am Ende standen 116 km mit 23 Punkten auf der Uhr ;-)


----------



## zarea (9. März 2015)




----------



## MS1980 (10. März 2015)

4 punkte = 1stunde radeln


----------



## stubenhocker (13. März 2015)

zarea schrieb:


> ...und hinter mir auf'm Franzosenweg sind die Fahrräder praktisch Kolonne gefahren.


 
Ist im Stau immer so. VOR dem Ersten ist frei!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2015)

Sonntag Wohld mit spontanen Erweiterungen, wer hat Lust?


----------



## zarea (19. März 2015)

Ich hab Lust ... aber keine Zeit. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2015)

Das nich gut ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2015)

Ik werde wohl mitkommen ..wenn kein weiterer denn lass uns mal eher starten so 9uhr ab parkentin und denn lockeres 5- 6std radeln ... 
die letzten punkte noch mitnehmen


----------



## Kay_NWM (20. März 2015)

Dabei ab Parkentin...Start um 9 wäre kein Problem,große Runde auch nicht.

Gruß Kay


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2015)

Lasst uns mal in Rostock um 10 starten, und 10:30 in Parkentin. Wir haben genug Zeit ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2015)

Für mich ist sontag s und denn so spät immer doof ... jetzt wo der estrich drinnen ist erst recht, denn wir müssen jeden tag eigentlich lüften oder alle 2Tage damit die Feuchtigkeit raus geht .... 
wollten gegen 4 los damit das abends nicht so spät wird ...
ik muss mal schauen und meld mich morgen nochmal ....


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2015)

Denn steigst früher aus. Für mich ist Sonntag der einzige Tag, an dem ich nicht schon um 6 raus muss. Frühstart ist da ganz schlecht ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2015)

Ik werde nun doch um 9uhr starten ...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2015)

Ich starte um 10 in Rostock, und werd ne lange Hardtail Runde drehen, vielleicht bis Rerik.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2015)

Kommenden Sonntag ist in Gü Landesmeisterschaft MTB. Ist jemand dabei? Ich hätte gerne würdigere Gegner, als im Herbst ;-)


----------



## x-o (10. April 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kommenden Sonntag ist in Gü Landesmeisterschaft MTB. Ist jemand dabei? Ich hätte gerne würdigere Gegner, als im Herbst ;-)


Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann, haben wir dich letztes Jahr auch überrundet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2015)

Du bist auch nicht in meiner AK gefahren ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2015)

Na wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf Wohld?


----------



## Kay_NWM (14. April 2015)

Moin Steffen,dieses Jahr keine RTF in Marlow?

Gruß Kay


----------



## Cooky84 (14. April 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Na wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf Wohld?


 
Na ich


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2015)

Touraufruf: wir starten Sonntag mal wieder eine zünftige Wohld Runde, mit allem was die Gegend uns bietet. Start 10:00 Uhr in Rostock an der Trotzenburg, bzw 10:30 am Fischereihof Parkentin. Einkehr ca. 13 Uhr im Quellental. Ab Rostock etwa 50 km, ab Parkentin etwa 35 km mit ca 700 hm. Es wird locker gefahren, niemand wird zurück gelassen. Ich werde mit dem Bigbike antreten, und hoffe auf zahlreiche Mitradler ;-)


----------



## Kay_NWM (16. April 2015)

Dabei,ab Parkentin.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2015)

Kay_NWM schrieb:


> Moin Steffen,dieses Jahr keine RTF in Marlow?
> 
> Gruß Kay


Mir fehlt die Lust fürs Rennrad. Ausserdem gehts in zwei Wochen in den Harz, und ich brauche noch Training ;-)
Wir sehen uns Sonntag ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2015)

Ich starte 10:30 in Parkentin. Falls jemand von Rostock aus startet, bitte selbständig nach Parkentin fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2015)

Jemand Lust auf 4 Tage Harz über Himmelfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2015)

Touraufruf: kommenden Sonntag Wohld mit Option auf Bastorf Erweiterung. Start 10:00 Uhr Trotze, bzw 10:30 Uhr Parkentin. Ich habe vor, sportliches Tempo zu fahren, Einkehr wird es geben, aber nur wenige Pausen zwischendurch. Streckenlänge ab Rostock ca 90 km mit 1200-1300 hm. Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten gibts unterwegs genau, falls ihr zu früh schlapp macht ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2015)

So Leute, ab kommenden Sonntag gibt es wieder regelmässige Touraufrufe. Ich hoffe es finden sich zahlreiche Mitradler. 

Hier gleich der erste Aufruf: kommenden Sonntag fahren wir die erweiterte Wohld Runde inkl. Einkehr im Quellental. Start 10:00 Uhr Trotzenburg bzw. 10:30 Uhr Fischereihof Parkentin. Wir fahren wie immer so, das alle mithalten können. Einsteiger sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo;

würde gerne mal wieder auf Rügen ne Tour fahren!!! Hat noch wer lust?????

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2015)

Ich, aber nicht am kommenden We. Den Sonntag danach sehr gerne ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

fein vielleicht finden sich ja noch welche


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2015)

Bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastdriver (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt es auf Rügen überhaupt eine Tour mit nennenswerten Trailanteil und Höhenmetern?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

mhmm....aber die Landschaft ist doch auch mal schön


----------



## coastdriver (28. Mai 2015)

Das wollte ich damit auch nicht in Frage stellen. Das Rostocker Umland und deren Küstenregion können dies aber auch.
Mich würde interessieren, ob das Gebiet zwischen Binz und Sellin oder oben bei Sassnitz ein ähnliches Gelände wie der Wohld oder Kellerswald hergibt. Höhendifferenzen von 40-60m im Wald sind jedenfalls laut Maps auszumachen.


----------



## Cooky84 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin letztes Jahr ne ordentliche Tour auf Rügen gefahren. Zwischen Kap Arkona und Sassnitz gibt's, direkt an der Steilküste entlang, nen extrem geilen Trail! Allerdings ist der ab Juni, wegen den vielen wandernden Touristen,  wahrscheinlich kaum noch flüssig fahrbar...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2015)

Startet morgen jemand ab Rostock? Wenns sich niemand meldet, starte ich 10:30 Uhr in Parkentin.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2015)

Ich sage die Tour mangels Mitradlern ab.


----------



## tempest-boy (5. Juni 2015)

Hi... weiss jemand wo es noch Touren mit ordentlichen hm und trail Anteil in MV gibt?! Schweriner See oder Teterow?! Thx für Infos.  Gruß


----------



## Stollenfahrer (5. Juni 2015)

@tempest-boy 
 Schweriner See, Neumühler See, Plauer See, Kühlung, Passower See, Rügen Ostseite (zum Teil für Fahrräder verboten) sind für uns hier in MV schon ganz gut

Gruß Jens


----------



## tempest-boy (5. Juni 2015)

Thx...dann wirds wohl morg Richtung schwerin gehen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (7. Juli 2015)

Sommerpause? 

P.S. Ich hab ja Lust, seit Februar nichts gröberes als Schottersteine oder Treppen gesehen, aber meine Bremse ist noch nicht ganz klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (7. Juli 2015)

Blöde Hydraulikbremsen, immer so wartungsintensiv. Kumpel hat auch dauernd was, meine Zicke auch immer wieder.

Da lob ich mir meine Canti-Bremse die bremst und bremst und bremst und .....

Man sollte auch nicht so viel bremsen. Ist sehr gefährlich. Beim fahren geht's, die meisten fliegen hin, wenn sie bremsen müssen.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2015)

Bremsen wird übergewertet. Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2015)

Und wer langsam fährt wird länger gesehen  

Ik muss uch mal wieder aufm Bock aber irgendwie finde ich noch immer keine zeit für ne Tour ...

Neulich abend bin ich mal nach 21uhr los und nettes gefunden und auch fette Anstiege mit 12% .... aber mit der jetzigen Kondi wird dit nix ....


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2015)

Frag mich ma. Bin echt faul im Moment ;-)


----------



## zarea (7. Juli 2015)

Ich war nicht faul. Heute z.B. musste ich Treppe laufen, 4x in den Elften.  Ich bin fit. Das ging zack zack.


----------



## Obotrit (12. Juli 2015)

wir können ja abstimmen wer am faulsten war ... 
Da hab ich dann wohl schon gewonnen, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2015)

Du wieso, wo Du maximal einmal alle zwei Jahre bei uns mit fährst ;-)


----------



## Obotrit (16. Juli 2015)

... aber nur gefühlte 2 Jahre. Hatten uns doch Weihnachten erst gesehen. Mir kommt es vor als sei es gestern gewesen.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juli 2015)

Mir kommts eher wie 5 Jahre vor. Also wirds Zeit ;-)


Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone 7 512GB mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (17. August 2015)

Moin Moin,
Sorry für die Störung, aber wenn jemand den Steffen aka Tigersclaw mal live zu Gesicht bekommt oder digital übern Weg läuft, dann möge er/sie ihn bitte mal auf das Thema "Schlaubetal-Tikot" ansprechen. Wir warten seit über einem Monat auf Geldeingang für ein bestelltes Trikot...
Dank euch. 

So, weitermachen.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Na Mädelz, wie schauts denn aus? Sonntag die klassische Wohld Runde? Mein neues Spielzeug will bewegt werden.

Start 10:00 Uhr in Parkentin, Einkehr gegen 13 Uhr im Quellental.


----------



## zarea (14. September 2015)

gute Idee. 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> Start 10:00 Uhr in Parkentin,


Oh ha.
Denn ist wohl ... 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug


... etwas schwerer ausgefallen?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Nein, nur breiter ;-)


----------



## zarea (14. September 2015)

ich ahne.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2015)

Tour abgesagt. Ich werde mit einem Kumpel Dierkow-Bastorf fahren, evtl auch bis Rerik ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (26. September 2015)

Hey hey!  Macht jemand morgen bei dem Schweriner Seen Radrennen mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2015)

Ich fahre morgen Fatty ;-)


----------



## zarea (26. September 2015)

Ich bau morgen 'nen Schrank mit Vatti.


----------



## zarea (28. Oktober 2015)

Tach Leute. 
Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los. 

Ich hab Urlaub, und als ich gestern wach wurde überkam mich so'n Drang.
Also schnell mal Fahrrad in den Corsa und los. 



Spoiler: 8km bis Bad Harzburg









Ich bin nur einmal bisschen quer gefahren, aber nicht abgestiegen. Isch schwör. 
Drei Radler haben mich auf dem Weg nach oben überholt.
Ein Rennradler, an dem ich kurz nach Braunlage mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren bin. In sooo bunter Kleidung, den musste ich weidererkennen.
Und Zwei City-Radler sind an mir vorbei geflogen, einer davon ganz klar "Mofa". Beim anderen hab ich nix am Radl gesehen, kein Akku, kein Motor, aber so leichtfüßig wie der gefahren ist, mit der Speed und dem trockenen Baumwoll T-Shirt... Vielleicht war auch die ein oder andere Substanz im Spiel.... 
Und tausende von Wanderern. Ab Abzweig nach Torfhaus war echt schwer zu fahren. Von Schierke bis da gings.



Spoiler: Klares Wetter, mit Blick auf den Dunst am Boden.









Zurück ging es mit kleinem Umweg am Bahnhof Drei-Annen-Hohne vorbei für ein kleines Süppchen. 
Auf dem letzten Stück zum Bahnhof runter sah ich schon was mir danach blüht. Meine Canti-Bremsen haben sich ein bisschen gequält. ( Oder besser gesagt, ich habe mich gequält, man hört ja immer wieder von heißen Felgen und geschmolzenen Schläuchen. Aber nix iss passiert.  )



Spoiler: Es ist noch Suppe da.









Von da ging es zurück nach Schierke.
Für einen Moment habe ich überlegt, vielleicht doch Straße zu fahren. 
Aber nix da.
Mit der kleinsten Übersetzung die ich hatte (44-34 was hab ich mir dabei gedacht? ) ging es also den Anstieg zurück vom Bahnhof in den Wald.
Das - war - kein - Spass. Zum Brocken hoch ist ja ab und zu noch stückweise flach, aber hier? Fehlanzeige.
Nett waren die kleinen Neckereien der wandernden Zunft: "Ist noch ein bisschen nach oben" (Danke für die Info  )

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur so die Schotterpisten fahren, aber dank meiner Ortsunkenntnis schlichen sich dann doch ein paar Trailstücke mit ein. Es waren leichte Sachen aber Dank starrer Gabel ganz schön interessand.  
Jedenfalls habe ich Nacken, Schultern und Hände mehr gespürt wie die Beine.

Aber es war ein netter Ausflug. Wetter war geil. Leute waren freundlich. Ein schöner Tag.

Vielleicht radeln wir mal wieder zusammen.
Bis dann denn.


----------



## Kay_NWM (29. Oktober 2015)

Toller Bericht,da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust auf "harzen".Bist du am gleichen Tag auch wieder zurück gefahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2015)

Coole Bericht Nils. Wenigstens einer, der noch aktiv radelt ;-)


----------



## zarea (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, abends dann wieder zurück.
Es hätte auch nichts gebracht, länger zu bleiben.
1. Hatte ich Zuhause noch was vor.
2. Viel schlimmer: das Bike ist nicht wirklich für den Harz. Starre Gabel und Canti-Bremsen kann man noch gerade kompensieren.
Die Schaltung ist etwas ... wie soll ich sagen ... etwas sehr fürs Flachland ausgelegt. 

Für die Brockenstraße ist es OK. Aber sonst ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2015)

Wieso haste nicht das Fully genommen?


----------



## zarea (30. Oktober 2015)

Na, weil ich mal Bock drauf hatte.


----------



## x-o (8. November 2015)

Na, das waren doch bestimmt Leute hier aus dem Forum, die da vorhin in Kösterbeck heimlich Abfahrtstraining gemacht haben?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantz (15. Dezember 2015)

War das so heimlich? ^^
Du bist aber auch gut an uns vorbei geflogen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2015)

*Touraufruf:* am 27.12. starten wir unsere Jahresabschlusstour. Wir starten Punkt 13 Uhr in Parkentin am Fischer. Es wird eine entspannte Tour durch Wohld Althof Kellerswald ins Quellental. Im Quellental Einkehr, danach zurück nach Parkentin, Das ganze bei entspanntem Tempo, so das wir als Gruppe zusammen bleiben. Jeder ist wilkommen 

Um 18 Uhr startet noch die letzte Critical Mass dieses Jahr. Packt Wechselklamotten ein, wenn ihr mitfahren wollt. Das Tempo dort ist sehr entspannt, und durchgeschwitzt wird es kühl.


----------



## halbrechts2 (20. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

27.12. passt.

Freu mich!

Gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön Roland ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Obotrit (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin, hatte mich schon sehr darauf gefreut, bin aber leider nicht anwesend. Wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch. Sehen uns dann im Januar in kurzen Hosen


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2015)

Obo, Abwesenheit wird nicht als Entschuldigung gewertet


----------



## Obotrit (21. Dezember 2015)

und nu? Was soll ich machen?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2015)

Anwesend sein


----------



## zarea (21. Dezember 2015)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen?


Kopierer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (21. Dezember 2015)

zarea schrieb:


> Kopierer?


???????????


----------



## Obotrit (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin doch gar nicht da. Bis zum Quellental würde ich es eh nicht durchhalten. Aber ich hab mal wieder Bock rumzumoddern.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2015)

Ab kommendem Jahr wird alles besser. Wir fahren wieder regelmässig ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2015)

Für Sonntag sind trockendes Wetter und 12 Grad angesagt. Ich will kurze Hosen sehen ;-)


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2015)

Nö nö .


----------



## Kay_NWM (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich komme auch, bis dann.

Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2015)

Prima Kay. Wir werden ne richtig grosse Truppe ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2015)

Da es letzten Sonntag so prima geklappt hat, hier gleich der nächste Touraufruf:

kommenden Sonntag 03. Januar Ausnüchterungstour. Start 10:00 in Parkentin beim Fischer. Tendenziell schlage ich vor, eine entspannte Route zu fahren. Also nicht die Wohld Trails, sondern den Hauptweg nach Doberan, rüber nach Heiligendamm, dort Einkehr. Danach Richtung Warnemünde auf dem Ostseeküstenradweg. Es wird relativ kalt werden, deshalb werden wir entspannt und ohne Pausen fahren.

Alternativ wäre auch die Boddenrunde ab Ribnitz denkbar. Ich bin für Vorschläge offen


----------



## PeDoubleYou (5. Januar 2016)

Moin!
Ich wollt mich hier auch mal vor stellen. Ich wohne nun seit knapp einem Jahr im Ostseebad Nienhagen und bin gerade an den Wochenenden immer mal für ne Tour zu haben. Ich bin nicht gerade der Bike-Profi und die Weihnachtszeit hat ihre Spuren hinterlassen, würde mich aber dennoch freuen mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour mit zu fahren. Ab dem 15.01. wäre ich für sämtliche Schandtaten bereit.

Schönen Grüß
Philipp


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2016)

Leute wie schauts aus, Karfreitag oder Ostersamstag ne schöne Wohld Tour?


----------



## zarea (20. März 2016)

Das ist eine total super Idee von Dir.
Eine Wohld-Umrundung käme mir gut zu Pass.

Lieber Samstag als Freitag, aber sollte beides gehen.


----------



## cocoloeres (22. März 2016)

Hallo. Ich heisse Johannes bin 40 Jahre und fahre MTB : ich bin ab dem 25.5 in Zingst 3 Wochen auf Kur und suche für Touren Leute die in der Zeit fahren möchten . Bitte melden danke


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2016)

Moin Tiger,

d.h. wir wären viel im Wald unterwegs wenig an der Küste? Welche Bikes???


----------



## Sixday (22. März 2016)

Nur Wald, keine Küste. Fahrrad von 0-160mm  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zarea (23. März 2016)

So, liebe Leut' 

Touraufruf!!!

Am Samstag den 26. März treffen wir uns um 10:00Uhr am Fischereihof im Parkentin zu einer Runde durch den Wald.

Vielleicht finden wir noch ein paar bunte Eier, also bringt einen Rucksack mit.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilery (8. April 2016)

Tach auch 

So wie mein Bike Kollege pedoubleyou möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin seit kurzem auf mein all-Mountain umgestiegen und seitdem noch viel Bike verrückter als vorher . Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir uns mal alle bei einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen. 

Bis dahin gute Fahrt.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2016)

Jemand Lust auf Parkentin Rerik am Sonntag?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2016)

Leute, wie schaut es am Donnerstag mit einer Himmelfahrts-Tour aus, zB Wohld bis Quellental?


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2016)

Ich bin dieses Jahr über Himmelfahrt ausgebucht. Nicht mal Zeit zum Luft holen.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2016)

Nils das schleift aber


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2016)

Start morgen 10:00 Uhr in Parkentin am Fischer ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2016)

Leute, geht morgen was? Bin für fast alles offen 

Montag ebenso


----------



## zarea (14. Mai 2016)

Montag solls angeblich nicht regnen.


----------



## PeDoubleYou (15. Mai 2016)

Wo habt ihr denn vor zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (15. Mai 2016)

PeDoubleYou schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn vor zu fahren?


Im Augenblick gar nicht. 

Jetzt haben sich bei mir Gäste angesagt.


----------



## hebolaco (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

wann geht mal wieder was bei Euch ?

Sind im Juni an der Ostseeküste unterwegs, in Rerik ( Ostseecamp Seeblick ) sind wir ca. 7 Tage ab dem 12.6. !

Vielleicht geht eine Rund-MTB  zusammen.

LG   Corinna & Heiko


----------



## cocoloeres (28. Mai 2016)

Morgen . Bin im Moment in Zingst und war schon im Darßt Land unterwegs . Hätte Lust nette Mitfahrer kennen zu lernen wer möchte kann sich melden .Bin noch bis 16.6 hier .


----------



## hebolaco (28. Mai 2016)

cocoloeres schrieb:


> Morgen . Bin im Moment in Zingst und war schon im Darßt Land unterwegs . Hätte Lust nette Mitfahrer kennen zu lernen wer möchte kann sich melden .Bin noch bis 16.6 hier .


 
Schade !	 Sind vor Rerik in Feest beides doch etwas weit weg von Zingst. Sonst ging gern ne Runde. 
Schöne Zeit noch und viel Glück !
Gruß


----------



## cocoloeres (31. Mai 2016)

Morgen . I


----------



## cocoloeres (31. Mai 2016)

Morgen ich habe ein Problem . Man hat mir heute Nacht mein MTB in Zingst gestohlen . Kennt einer einen guten MTB Fahrradladen in der Nähe oder einer der Mtb Räder verleiht ? Im Umkreis von 50-100 km .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (31. Mai 2016)

Morgen!
Noch toll. Keine gute Werbung. 

Verleih leihen kenne ich nicht.

Wo stand denn das Rad?


----------



## cocoloeres (31. Mai 2016)

In zingst in der birkenstrasse vor meiner Unterkunft . Geil ist auch es war ein Stevens Wave von 2012 in 26 was will man damit ? Zwar top in Schuss aber bringt auf dem Markt keine 300 Euro mehr . Der Markt für 26 ist Tod . Extra mein hochwertiges 29 Hardtail zuhause gelassen . Leih Händler hab ich schon gefunden . Zu welchen Mtb laden geht ihr den hier in der Nähe ?


----------



## zarea (31. Mai 2016)

Ich komm nicht aus der Nähe. 

Du hast das Fahrrad nachts draußen stehen lassen? 
Okeeey......


----------



## cocoloeres (31. Mai 2016)

Sie haben mir nicht erlaubt es mit aufs Zimmer zu nehmen . Wie gesagt war eh ein 4 Jahre altes 26 . Zuhause lass ich mein Mtb nie aus den Augen . Kotzt mich einfach nur an .


----------



## ML73 (31. Mai 2016)

Moin, 
also hier in der Nähe gibt es nur 0815-Bikes auszuleihen. Ich kann mich erinnern das in der Birkenstrasse vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon mal Bikes gestohlen wurden . Ich höre mich mal um, vielleicht erfahre ich ja etwas . 

Gruß Martin


----------



## hebolaco (31. Mai 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ist ja echt was los bei Euch !!!

@cocoloeres gut zu wissen, heißt also ein Schloß mehr mitnehmen ;-)

Gruß Heiko


----------



## cocoloeres (31. Mai 2016)

Das Ende vom Lied und von dem Tag . Polizei war da und zum glück war es versichert und es sieht aus als wenn ich meine Kohle zurück bekommen . Dann war ich bei 3 Fahrrad verleihern und was die sich erlauben ist echt eine Frechheit sowas schlechtes hab ich noch nie erlebt . So dann heist es jetzt nach einem neuen Pferd ausschau halten . danke für eure infos


----------



## hebolaco (1. Juni 2016)

Schau mal in Rostock, da gibt glaub im Zentrum 2 Fahrradladen. ist aber schon einige Zeit her !  

Trotzdem noch nen schönen Urlaub. Bei uns geht es am Freitag los, aber erst Richtung Spreewald. Ab 12.6. sind wir dann in Rerik. 

Gruß aus Nbg

Heiko


----------



## Obotrit (3. Juni 2016)

wann seid ihr mal wieder im wohld unterwegs - hab mal wieder Bock ne Runde zu kotzen ....


----------



## hebolaco (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo !

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus hat den jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde Mtb, ab morgen.  Gern auch nur auf der Strasse ! 

Wenn möglich ab Rerik Campingplatz.

Danke,   Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (13. Juni 2016)

.......bei dem Wetter auch ne Runde laufen


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ich bin am Sonntag in der Nähe von Rostock. Ich habe mein MTB dabei und würde Sonntag Vormittag gerne eine Runde drehn.
Hat jemand Lust mir gegen 9 Uhr ein paar Trails zu zeigen?
Ich bin mobil im komme von Ribnitz an den Start. Ich brauch nur einen Treffpunkt bzw PP.

Danke schonmal :=)


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (2. August 2016)

Hey zusammen, ich klinke mich hier auch mal eben ein. Bin vom Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Boltenhagen und wollte einen Tag mal ne Runde drehen. Ob es zeitlich passt, so dass man sich verabredet kann ich noch nicht sagen, für ein paar Tipps wo man schön fahren kann wäre ich aber schonmal dankbar.


----------



## Schucky (25. August 2016)

Holla...

Bin neu hier  ist i-was in nächster zeit was geplant? 

MfG
Schucky

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137448870028613/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2016)

Thread für unsere Fatbiker:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wald-strand-meer-fat-im-norden-unterwegs.754273/#post-14100386


----------



## MarNe (23. Oktober 2016)

Wie geht's euch?


----------



## zarea (24. Oktober 2016)

Marlene, das ist ja 'ne. 

Der Haufen hier ist ein bisschen in alle Winde zerstreut.
Also mir geht es sehr gut,  danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2016)

Mir auch. Aber meine Bikes stauben langsam ein, seit ich das Hobby gewechselt habe.

Möchte jemand ein paar richtig nette Bikes kaufen?


----------



## Obotrit (19. Januar 2017)

apropo staub - hab lang nix gemacht und will mal wieder in den wald. wie siehts aus?
@TigersClaw : neues Hobby?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (19. Januar 2017)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## MarNe (7. Februar 2017)

Oh man, Erinnerungen!!! Toll! Ist denn für dieses Jahr mal wieder mit reger Teilnahme Sonntags was möglich?


----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2017)

Moin. Bei mir wohl nicht mehr.  Haben hier endlich unser Zuhause gefunden und sind nur noch selten im der Heimat.  Ik trainiere mit meiner großen gerade das durch halten beim radeln, aber die schweren Räder machen es nicht einfach. Mal schauen wie es mit dem neuen Bike aussiehts. Das wird gerade optimiert,auf 8kg hoffe ich, und denn bekommt se das zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2017)

Moin,

heee Heimat bleibt Heimat da kannste ruhig mal hochkommen  wäre auch mal wieder dabei...ware ja öfters mit dem Fat-Bikern

gruss


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2017)

Soweit es Arbeit bzw. Bereitschaft zulässt, bin ich fast jeden Sonntag im Wohld oder Umgebung. Start am Fischereihof oder PP Doberan. 

@Vegeta2205 , Maik du musst mal deine Signatur ändern 
außerdem können wir mal, wenn die Temp. wieder zuverlässig über 0 sind, eine plus Runde planen


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen. 

Die guten alten Zeiten. *schwärm*
Ich bin jetzt des Öfteren südlich von HH unterwegs. Völlig andere Ecke. 

Aber wäre schon mal wieder interessand. 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2017)

wo denn südlich ? wohnen ja in Echeburg / Geesthacht ;-)


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2017)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wo denn


Buchholz.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2017)

Denn bieten sich ja die Harburger Berge zum Radeln an ... 

falls dort mal nen guide brauchst, denn meld dich. ;-)


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2017)

MS1980 schrieb:


> falls dort mal nen guide brauchst


Merk' ich mir.


----------



## Obotrit (20. Februar 2017)

Teilnahme bestimmt - also ich wäre mal wieder dabei. Das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (16. Oktober 2017)

Sacht mal, weiß jemand, was das für ein gebäude (steht nur der Keller noch) im Hütter Wohld ist? Liegt direkt am Hauptweg nach dem Fischer-Parkplatz von der KGA zur Straße nach Konow.


----------



## Obotrit (22. Oktober 2017)

Das war auch nur ein Keller. Dort wurde früher was gelagert - jetzt ist es Unterschlupf für Fledermäuse.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (22. Oktober 2017)

Das erklärt auch das Fehlen von Fundamentspuren - wenn es z.B. eine Baracke gewesen wäre. Und für einen Bunker ist's Gemäuer zu dünn.
Danke. So lernt man immer noch was über seine Heimat


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Februar 2018)

Obotrit schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten



Da war ich noch jung, schlank, knackig - nagut knacken tut's manchmal immernoch....


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2018)

Moin,
ich ziehe kommendes Frühjahr nach Rostock.
Gibt es dort irgendwas wie eine MTB community? 
Ich suche Trails, Waldwege, alles was Spaß macht.
Wie ist die Rostocker Heide?

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (17. November 2018)

Spaß musst Du relativ sehen - der über dem Meeresspiegel höchste Höhenzug in der Umgebung: die Kühlung ist 129m hoch. Musst Dir nur im klaren sein, dass ein schöner Trail keine 2-3 km geht sondern 200-500m.
In der näheren Umgebung kannst Du Dir mal die o.g. Kühlung anschauen, Hütter Wohld und Kösterbeck dito. Locals fragen oder selbst exploren.
Waldwege im Sinne von Waldautobahn gibt es jede Menge. In Teterow gibt es einen "bike-park" (nicht zu vergleichen mit denen im Mittel- oder sonstigem Gebirge). Der hat schon ein paar nette geshapte Wege. Da war ich allerdings noch nicht, hörte bzw. las bzw. sah im Fernsehen nur drüber. Neubrandenburg hat(te?) auch einen. Ist aber büschen weiter weg.
Wenn man die  Erwartungen nicht allzuhoch hängt, kann man aber durchaus Spaß haben und durch die Ostsee in Reichweite das biken auch noch mit Sonnen+Baden verbinden.
Mittwochs um 19 Uhr gibt es ein paar Typen, die sich am Hütter Wohld treffen. Frag mal im Radhaus nach. Die Homies vo anderen Läden wie bikemarket haben sicherlich auch Regeltermine. Einfach mal im Laden fragen gehen.
Lies Dir mal ein paar Seiten durch von dem Thread hier und frage gezielt per PN nach. Wenn hier keiner weiter antwortet - was ich aber nicht glaube.  Auch wenn das letzte Lebenszeichen vor Dir aus dem Februar stammt ;-)


----------



## sniper-wolf (3. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen.

In der Hoffnung, dass der Thread hier nicht ganz tot ist: Ich bin bald immer unter der Woche in Rostock und würde da auch gerne mal ein paar Touren machen. Wer fährt regelmäßig und hat Lust zusammen zu fahren?

Gruß,
Willy


----------



## Obotrit (27. Juni 2019)

Ich schaue schon öfters mal rein  Das wars dann auch. Hast mir ja ne PN geschrieben. Könnte mir so eine Seniorenrunde schon vorstellen. Was sagt denn Marne dazu?


----------



## nordishjung (30. Juni 2019)

Moin in die Runde. Wäre auch dabei. Was für Strecken sollen es denn sein?


----------



## Obotrit (30. Juni 2019)

Nicht so voreilig. Wir waren in der Hochphase gut 20 Leute. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch 5 zusammen. Müssen mal schauen wer sich jetzt noch meldet.


----------



## Deleted 123388 (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn man lange nichts gehört hat, fahren viele weiterhin regelmäßig mit dem Rad 

Chris und ich versuchen immer mal wieder eine Runde durch den Wohld und auch angrenzende Wälder zu drehen. Chris (chris2390) wohnt nach wie vor in Rostock und hat auch sicher Lust regelmäßig zu fahren.

Ich bin mittlerweile in Stralsund gelandet. Daher ist es für mich unter der Woche zeitmäßig nicht ganz so einfach, mal noch eben nach dem Feierabend extra nach Rostock zu düsen. Angepeilt wird dies jedoch so oft es eben geht.

Da es jedoch auf Rügen einiges geben sollte, will ich die Gegend hier mal erkunden. Fährt aus diesem Thread oder Forum hier oben jemand zufällig und kennt sich auf der Insel gut aus?

Beste Grüße

Steve


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2019)

Oh der Thread lebt ja noch. Vielleicht machen wir mal eine Revival-Tour? Ich habe mein Trailbike noch ;-)


----------



## Deleted 123388 (13. Juli 2019)

Moin,

Dich gibt es also noch Wo hat es dich denn aktuell hin verschlagen? 

Wirklich viel Leben ist ja aktuell nicht mehr drin hier. Kommt ja aber vllt nochmal 

Welches Trailbike hast du denn noch?


----------



## MS1980 (22. Juli 2019)

moin zusammen. Ik bin auch noch bissl aktiv ... aber mehr als Lehrer mit meinen beiden Mädels ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (23. Juli 2019)

Hi Marko,

sehr sehr cool  . Ist das hier bei uns? Ich hoffe ja, dass ich meine Kleine dann später auch dafür begeistern kann. Aktuell ist sie aber noch nicht mal 1,5 Jahre alt.

Chris und ich waren am Sonntag auf Rügen. Hochuferweg von Binz nach Sellin und zurück. Sehr nett


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2019)

Die Bilder sind von gestern hier bei Schwiegereltern in kölzow. 
Die große (7jahre) ist von Anfang an am radeln intressiert und wir haben auch zusammen ihr 24zoll neu aufgebaut.(Siehe In mein Album) Das fand sie echt gut. Die kleine ist da nicht ganz so sportlich. Fährt aber auch ... 
Das kriegen wir aber noch hin


----------



## Deleted 123388 (23. Juli 2019)

Hab es mir mal angeschaut  Schön, dass sie das Interesse hat und so fleißig mit schraubt.

Wie hast du den Rahmen entlackt? Ich überlege noch, ob mein Rahmen raw werden soll.

Hast du auch vor, demnächst in den Wohld zu fahren?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2019)

Beim cube war ja ne menge Lack drauf und denn konnte ich ne Messer nehmen und runter kratzen. Den Rest mit schleifpapier und viel zeit Geduld.  
Aber dein Liteville ist ja eloxiert. Da geht das nicht so einfach, Steve.
Wohld schaff ich nicht. Sind nur bis Freitag morgen hier,denn geht's wieder zurück nach Hause.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2019)

Letztes Jahr war ich mit nen Kumpel auch auf Rügen und sind denn auch in Binz am Strand gelandet. Vorher waren links und rechts noch fette Wege  .... War auch schön dort im Wald ...


----------



## Deleted 123388 (23. Juli 2019)

Das man Eloxal nicht einfach so abbekommt ist mir bewusst  Das Liteville hab ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr. Aktuell fahre ich ein Hardtail. Da soll evtl. der Lack runter. Ein dickes Bike kommt Ende des Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres. 

Ja, es sollte wohl so einiges auf Rügen geben. Mal nach und nach erkunden. 

Vllt schaffen wir es ja irgendwann mal wieder gemeinsam eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. Oktober 2021)

*Touraufruf*: Samstag 09.10.2021 ab Fischereihof in Parkentin (Treffpunkt wie immer).
Wer Lust hat die alten Wege mit uns zu fahren, der kommt bitte vorbei.


----------

